# Please help Identify this Handbag!



## gti

*Moderator note:
Please post any identification requests in this thread. *

*Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*

Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/

Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/


----------------
I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.

When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.

I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## d1000

It would be really helpful if you can post pictures


----------



## gti

Sorry I didn't add them before.


----------



## d1000

the pictures are so small. cannot really see. can you post picture of the bag? is there a qee on the bag? if so, take a picture of it. if you look under the zipper pull, is there the word 'ykk'?

the Famiglia print came out in 2007.

here's an article which tells you how to spot a fake bag
http://www.tokidoki-blog.com/2007/02/05/how-to-avoid-fake-tokidoki-bags-on-ebay/


----------



## mirdc

In one of the hautelook ads currently being clycled, there is a beautiful whiskey/british tan leather bowling ball style bag and a pair of suede brown boots.  Can anyone identify this purse for me?  I emailed hautelook but never received a response and when I right click on the ad, it doesn't give me an option to save the photo (or I would post it directly).

thank you!


----------



## mirdc

please!  one of you fashionistas must have seen the ad.  It's everywhere right now!


----------



## indiaink

If you see the ad again, you can do a screen shot on your computer and paste it to your graphics program and then you'd have it as a photo...


----------



## mil1321

I need help too.  Is this a real bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120743863968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 it says it brand new


----------



## Autumn Glory

Me too! I was burning to know who makes that beautiful purse. I actually did a Google search on it, found this site, read Indigo's suggestion of doing a screen shot, and went back to my other tab and did exactly that. 

I'm attaching the screenshot of the ad here. If anybody knows who makes this bag, please let us all know. Thanks!


----------



## Autumn Glory

Sorry! India, not Indigo.


----------



## Pursestan

Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.

Thanks.
http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg


----------



## bagolicious

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg



I've seen that bag before,but now I'm racking my brains.  Marni? Gryson? Is it a recent bag?


----------



## Pursestan

bagolicious said:


> I've seen that bag before,but now I'm racking my brains.  Marni? Gryson? Is it a recent bag?



I'm assuming that it's a recent bag, but it's hard to say. I'll see if the original poster on the other site comes back so that I can ask.


----------



## ahmadiesel

Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it


----------



## misskiesha

I can't seem to find the name of that Marc by Marc Jacobs cluth anywhere. I know the print is called "jumble logo" though.


----------



## misskiesha

Nevermind, found it. 
About $300 on Endless.com, but not in purple. 

http://www.endless.com/dp/B00413QKN...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B00413QKN8


----------



## shoplover

Can someone help identify this COACH purse (far left behind the zebra bag)???  It looks like it has grey/silver trim.  Love that...help please???


----------



## shoplover

Can someone help identify the Coach purse/bag in the far left of this picture (behind the zebra bag)?


----------



## ap.

Please ID this bag from Tommy Ton's pictures on style.com


----------



## BellaShoes

Looks like a Celine Trapeze


----------



## NYCavalier

BellaShoes said:


> Looks like a Celine Trapeze



 ITA!


----------



## bababom

I will investigate and will let you know


----------



## ap.

thank you!  i thought the hardware was celine but couldn't quite pin it down.


----------



## DisCo

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg



Could this be by Mulberry?


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Can anyone ID the bag Stephanie is holding? TIA





Image from style.com.


----------



## jinmu

I don't know what you are talking about


----------



## MillieStevens

It is a Mark Cross bag, inspired by the one Grace Kelly carried in Alfred Hitchcock's film, Rear Window! Mark Cross has just relaunched and you can find it in Saks now! Their website is markcross1845.com and you can follow them on twitter @MarkCrossPRGirl and Facebook!


----------



## Rosenburg

http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/?action=view&current=P1020439.jpg

This bag was a Limited Edition about 1 1/2 year ago !

Thanking you in advance !!


----------



## Rosenburg

Rosenburg said:


> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/?action=view&current=P1020439.jpg
> 
> This bag was a Limited Edition about 1 1/2 year ago !
> 
> http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g472/Rosenburg1/P1020439.jpg
> 
> I forgot the link !


----------



## roscono3

Hi everyone.....anyone know what this Mulberry bags called please.


----------



## almondblossom

Hello! I'm trying to figure out who made this wonderful leather purse that I found, but I'm having no luck at all. Does anyone here recognize this logo:

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6111/6238256710_e654d1371c.jpg

Here's the tag inside that shows that it was made in Buenos Aires, Argentina:

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6040/6238256716_02c4c47ba6.jpg

I really love this purse, but would love to know who made it. Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## netsirk82

I got two Cynthia Rowley bags today at TJ Maxx and Marshalls, and was hoping someone might be able to identify the style names or the season they came from. The first is a two-tone (dark brown and medium brown) satchel, and the second is a sort of briefcase/work bag. Both are made of an ostrich-like leather with bumps- they're really gorgeous bags in person, and I'd love to know more about them. Thanks a lot for your help!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/68682838@N06/6244904277/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68682838@N06/6245425658/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/68682838@N06/6245425450/in/photostream/


----------



## shaggy323

Can anyone ID this bag?

rachelmcadams.org/photos/albums/candids/2011/10-07/normal_006.jpg


----------



## Jennifer_C

Does anyone know this bag?  I love the color!


----------



## OneLove13

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and I wanted to know if someone can help me identify a Louis Vuitton wallet. It is similar to a compact zippy wallet but with a side pouch that opens up with a button. It it monogram canvas but the side of the wallet is white with a purple/blue lining of butterflies. Does anyone where what collection this is from?? Your help is much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## shorty_

Can someone ID these bags for me please?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2400452/dita-von-teese-miami-airport-02/

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2283741/dita-von-teese-rude-paparazzi-02/


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Hi I am very new to this and would like some help autheticating a Louis Vuitton Bag purchased on Ebay as buy it now- They advised they beleive is real. im not sure if this correct place to post i am unsure on how to use this website (sorry in advance) if wrong

Item Name- Louis Vuitton Speedy
Item Number-170714024931
Seller ID- jeni851078
Link- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1707140249...84.m1423.l2648


Please help me I am useless and have been after one of these bags for my holiday for a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time

Thank you Kelli xoxoxoxox


----------



## DisCo

shorty_ said:


> Can someone ID these bags for me please?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2400452/dita-von-teese-miami-airport-02/
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2283741/dita-von-teese-rude-paparazzi-02/



You may get more responses if you post this in the celeb ID section


----------



## betseyluxe

Hi all, 

I found this beautiful cobra skin bag at an estate sale.  The front logo looks a bit like the Courreges logo to me, but would obviously be missing the other half?  

If anyone has any clue as to the brand of this bag, with the tidal wave logo, I'd be ever so grateful.  The inside of the bag is leather but if there was ever a tag, it has been removed long ago.


----------



## betseyluxe

betseyluxe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found this beautiful cobra skin bag at an estate sale.  The front logo looks a bit like the Courreges logo to me, but would obviously be missing the other half?
> 
> If anyone has any clue as to the brand of this bag, with the tidal wave logo, I'd be ever so grateful.  The inside of the bag is leather but if there was ever a tag, it has been removed long ago.


Nevermind... just figured it out!


----------



## Serenity7

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg


mulberry.com


----------



## krissycat

mil1321 said:


> I need help too.  Is this a real bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120743863968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> it says it brand new


 
That bag appears to be authentic.


----------



## BagnistaDoll

Nice bag


----------



## buisterr

Could anyone help me with the pricing on this Chanel bag? 
Was looking everwhere, but wasn't able to find it. 

Thanks in advance!

-J


----------



## littlerock

buisterr said:


> Could anyone help me with the pricing on this Chanel bag?
> Was looking everwhere, but wasn't able to find it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> -J



I can't comment on it's authenticity but this the GST style. You can find more info on it in the Chanel subforum. Just search for GST (stands for Grand Shopping Tote).


----------



## Jesan89

Hey at all.

I've seen this beautiful bag at streetfsn today and couldn't find it anywhere! I've checked many blogs and homepages and even my friends coultn't find it. 

Please Help!


----------



## saver1

Hi all,
Would someone be able to help me identify this LeSportsac print?

My girlfriend fell in love with this bag and I want to make it a present for her, but I cannot seem to be able to find it anywhere. I must have seen every store online and I just cant find this print anywhere. 

We saw this bag in several LeSportsac stores in Hawaii in August 2011, but they all ran out of Everygirl Tote style, so we couldn't buy it. 

Any help is much appreciated. I've reached the end of the Internet in my research.


----------



## mykefoo

Hey all, 

I acquired a bag in purchasing an estate lot, and wanted help to identify it.  Obviously, it's Gucci, but all the "purse experts" I've asked have said they don't know much of anything about it.  All I've been told is that it's probably a limited release, and wasn't for sale in the US.

Anything else you can tell me... line, designer, if it is indeed limited, and of course what the retail value might be, that'd be great!

The purse is not for sale... just wanted to get that out of the way.  It's in almost new condition, so it's going to my wife!


----------



## kyskat

I don't have a picture, so I'm likely to not get very far on this, but it's worth a shot - 

I fell in love with these little bags I saw at a store in the King of Prussia mall. It was all accessories from one designer - who's name I can't remember. All of the goods looked like they were hand enameled (although they probably weren't) - The ones that stood out most were wedding, women shopping, and most noticeably - a series with frogs wearing a crown. But they were adorable and I loved them - I'm hoping to find out the designer so I can find them and make my one self-splurge for my wedding XD


----------



## DisCo

kyskat said:


> I don't have a picture, so I'm likely to not get very far on this, but it's worth a shot -
> 
> I fell in love with these little bags I saw at a store in the King of Prussia mall. It was all accessories from one designer - who's name I can't remember. All of the goods looked like they were hand enameled (although they probably weren't) - The ones that stood out most were wedding, women shopping, and most noticeably - a series with frogs wearing a crown. But they were adorable and I loved them - I'm hoping to find out the designer so I can find them and make my one self-splurge for my wedding XD



Could it be Debbie Brooks?

http://www.hipntrendybags.com/index.php?file=productlist&icatid=18&ichangeid=1


----------



## kyskat

YEEEEEEES! 

Thank you, I looked all over the damn place and couldn't find it!


----------



## DisCo

mykefoo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I acquired a bag in purchasing an estate lot, and wanted help to identify it.  Obviously, it's Gucci, but all the "purse experts" I've asked have said they don't know much of anything about it.  All I've been told is that it's probably a limited release, and wasn't for sale in the US.
> 
> Anything else you can tell me... line, designer, if it is indeed limited, and of course what the retail value might be, that'd be great!
> 
> The purse is not for sale... just wanted to get that out of the way.  It's in almost new condition, so it's going to my wife!



You can go to the Gucci sub-forum and ask there....I think they'll be able to help you more.


----------



## DisCo

kyskat said:


> YEEEEEEES!
> 
> Thank you, I looked all over the damn place and couldn't find it!



Yey glad it's the one! They're very cute bags.


----------



## michellesfolly

Could someone please tell me if they recognize this handbag? It was in a Pantene ad in an August issue of People magazine. I've had zero luck searching the internet.

Thanks so much

http://michellesfolly.blogspot.com/2011/11/mystery-purse.html


----------



## Chic Chicky

mil1321 said:


> I need help too. Is this a real bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120743863968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> it says it brand new


 I believe that it is.  Have you contacted the manufacturer to verify?


----------



## Chic Chicky

mykefoo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I acquired a bag in purchasing an estate lot, and wanted help to identify it. Obviously, it's Gucci, but all the "purse experts" I've asked have said they don't know much of anything about it. All I've been told is that it's probably a limited release, and wasn't for sale in the US.
> 
> Anything else you can tell me... line, designer, if it is indeed limited, and of course what the retail value might be, that'd be great!
> 
> The purse is not for sale... just wanted to get that out of the way. It's in almost new condition, so it's going to my wife!


 
This is definitely a Gorgeous Gucci.


----------



## tofu fa

Hello, 

Please help me identify the names of the COACH bags attached. Thanks! 

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k267/Swtd12eams/COACH/IMG_0456Large.jpg


----------



## ror88

I'm wondering if anyone can help identify this handbag, obviously the seller listed it incorrectly, but in my brief search, I couldn't find this MK bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm curious if anyone can nail down this bag...


----------



## mdchan602

Hi there! Does anyone know the name or the year made of this vintage Fendi bag? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330634475211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Alyona

Hi girls!

Does anybody know the name of this COLE HAAN style?


----------



## supko

Can anyone tell me either what bag this is, or point me to a similar style?  I saw a woman in the mall while shopping and had to snap a pic but didn't get a chance to ask her about it.
http://tinypic.com/r/33w5v74/5
Sorry for the poor photo quality.  The bag is a blush pink / nude woven tote in a matte leather or faux leather.  I am fine with a leather or faux leather recommendation, thanks!


----------



## juniorri

Can you help me please!?!?!?!


----------



## michelle779

Can someone please ID this bag?

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luz2bq0SzB1qzc1sko1_500.jpg


----------



## kcf68

michelle779 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag?
> 
> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luz2bq0SzB1qzc1sko1_500.jpg


 
Chloe Paraty..


----------



## michelle779

kcf68 said:


> Chloe Paraty..



Thank you so much!


----------



## littlerock

juniorri said:


> Can you help me please!?!?!?!




Looks like the classic nylon Sam tote. An original KS bag, if authentic.


----------



## littlerock

michelle779 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag?
> 
> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luz2bq0SzB1qzc1sko1_500.jpg





kcf68 said:


> Chloe Paraty..



Yes, the Paraty.. but it's the large size, not the more common medium size.


----------



## pixiechic

This probably sounds silly but it's driving me crazy. Yesterday I saw someone carrying a bag that looked really cute and somehow familiar...but for some reason I can't place it. I know I've seen it before, but can't remember where or who makes it.  

It was a hand-carried leather bag with one or two top handles (I think 2). At the top was a flap with a shiny silver triangular-shaped pushlock closure in the center. The triangle pointed down, like the closure on an LV Bowling Montaigne (below), but wider. I'm pretty sure it wasn't LV, and the bag was definitely not Epi. It was also definitely not one of those funky leather Prada pushlocks. There might have been 2 colors on the bag (black and grey? grey and cream? brown and black?) but maybe I've just been looking at too many colorblocked bags lately.

I've searched here and the WWW and can't find any more info based on my lame powers of recollection. Any ideas?

Edit: I just realized this belongs in the " Please help Identify this Handbag!" sticky thread, but I can't move it myself. Sorry. Mods, go ahead and move if you like.


----------



## bambistyle

Hi! I saw this at Holts this weekend and I forgot what is the name of the brand (I think its Rebecca something - I checked the RM thread but found nothing in their reference library) and the style name. TIA!


----------



## Chesterpeter

No ideas for about this


----------



## peace1029

Hihi ladies, not really asking for identification. but does anyone know the price of the Kate Spade Glenmoor Noel Small Henrietta Cosmetic bag in US?


----------



## Lips

supko said:


> Can anyone tell me either what bag this is, or point me to a similar style?  I saw a woman in the mall while shopping and had to snap a pic but didn't get a chance to ask her about it.
> http://tinypic.com/r/33w5v74/5
> Sorry for the poor photo quality.  The bag is a blush pink / nude woven tote in a matte leather or faux leather.  I am fine with a leather or faux leather recommendation, thanks!



Sorry, I don't know who makes this bag.  However, it's making me think of a Kooba Sloane, which has a similar shape and little buckles at the bottom.  They come up from time-to-time on Ebay, if that's any help?

Or how about this...

http://www.wardow.com/liebeskind-vintage-rose-tote-vin-rose.html?color=749

- Lips


----------



## Bagsuckers

I am new so I cannot open a new thread yet but I need help to authentic this bag....pretty please  :O(((

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270856318043&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


***oppsssie....site has been removed, so how can I post pictures of this bag..mmmmmm


----------



## Bagsuckers

I do not know why I cant upload attachments here :O((


----------



## indiaink

*Bagsuckers*, it appears the bag you wanted authenticated has been removed from e-Bay, most likely cause it was counterfeit, so that answers that question.

Secondly, this is the "Please help Identify this Handbag" thread, not the 'authenticate this' thread.

Welcome to tPF and make sure to read how to/information here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=3&a=8


----------



## Bagsuckers

indiaink said:


> *Bagsuckers*, it appears the bag you wanted authenticated has been removed from e-Bay, most likely cause it was counterfeit, so that answers that question.
> 
> Secondly, this is the "Please help Identify this Handbag" thread, not the 'authenticate this' thread.
> 
> Welcome to tPF and make sure to read how to/information here: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=3&a=8


 

Thanks for the response and the information is very helpful to me. The seller now approached me with a lower price as we were corresponded before the auction ended or ad. removed.
Seller did sent me many pictures but was not able to load or add attachment here (do not know why).
Somehow, I just became a member , rather new and not able to create any new thread.... sorry for crushing in like that...


----------



## indiaink

The auction was _removed_ rather than ended, which is a sign that something was 'wrong' in eBay's opinion.  I would be extremely leery of purchasing.



Bagsuckers said:


> Thanks for the response and the information is very helpful to me. The seller now approached me with a lower price as we were corresponded before the auction ended or ad. removed.
> Seller did sent me many pictures but was not able to load or add attachment here (do not know why).
> Somehow, I just became a member , rather new and not able to create any new thread.... sorry for crushing in like that...


----------



## Bagsuckers

indiaink said:


> The auction was _removed_ rather than ended, which is a sign that something was 'wrong' in eBay's opinion. I would be extremely leery of purchasing.


 


Seller just responded that she just realised that her post was removed due to her listing, as she stated she was not aware of the authenticity.
She is now asking me to find out the authentication of the bag.
As I am a new member, how can I go about it, as I am unable to post out those pictures for the bag......help please.


----------



## indiaink

She wants YOU to authenticate?  NO no no no no no no no no.  Something extremely fishy here.

Here's the thread you want -

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/

And here is a thread for help posting photos -

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html



Bagsuckers said:


> Seller just responded that she just realised that her post was removed due to her listing, as she stated she was not aware of the authenticity.
> She is now asking me to find out the authentication of the bag.
> As I am a new member, how can I go about it, as I am unable to post out those pictures for the bag......help please.


----------



## Bratty1919

Love this red bag! What brand & model is it? TIA!

http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/2-hot-2-handle-5403/patricia-clarkson-hugony-premiere-57138.html


----------



## pandapharm

is this a Dooney & Bourke Dillen II pocket satchel??? I can't find it to purchase anywhere online! TIA ladies 

http://pinterest.com/pin/156640893259116377/


----------



## averagejoe

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this red bag! What brand & model is it? TIA!
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/2-hot-2-handle-5403/patricia-clarkson-hugony-premiere-57138.html


 
This is the Valentino *Aphrodite* bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Found a picture of the red one too:


----------



## bagintheday

can anyone please identify this coach bag as well as an estimate of how much it would run for? thanks!


----------



## Zoven

Found this on Ebay. I've never heard of it before. I can't seem to find any information on it either. Googled and now here. 
I thought it might be a Tokidoki Collaboration but I thought the site  would have said something and I've never seen it. I'd like to know what  it's worth and maybe what it looks like on the inside. It's listed as a *"Tokidoki Irvine*".
Anyone know what this is? One is a Tote and the other is a Hobo style bag.
It's not so much that I need identification as I would like to know more. Especially the Tote. It's pretty cute.
I can't get pictures because I can't find any information on it anywhere...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/290639051291?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOKIDOKI-Ir...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5647533847


No rush at this point  the tote is gone.


----------



## indiaink

^maybe the seller made it up.  Only place I'm seeing these are on e-Bay from this seller.  Kinda odd.  See my response in your other thread.


----------



## indiaink

Macy's has it.  Don't know about that _color_.



pandapharm said:


> is this a Dooney & Bourke Dillen II pocket satchel??? I can't find it to purchase anywhere online! TIA ladies
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/156640893259116377/


----------



## dofdiamond

Nice purse, Really awesome but sorry i can't find any solution for this difficult to identified here


----------



## vintage143

Can anyone help me identify a bag I saw someone carrying a few days ago. It was a medium coral leather messenger with handles. Had silver zipper and the thing that stood out to me was that it had belt buckle hardware by the handles. Three silver belt loops? It looked like the perfect everyday bag, I'm currently looking for. Please someone help me. I'm going crazy looking for it!


----------



## nociva

Could someone identify the bag on the far left? (link) TIA!


----------



## Winter2010

Hi,

I have a purse by KARL LAGERFELD.
Please, Authenticate. 
Made in JAPAN.
http://s15.radikal.ru/i188/1111/35/7c3a3d80af8b.jpg

http://s006.radikal.ru/i215/1111/e3/70470310f344.jpg


----------



## Elina0408

Can anyone help me identify the designer of the grey-silver bag in the far left? I thought it was Tory Burch but her logo is different! TIA


----------



## papertiger

Loewe Maia?


----------



## Elina0408

But of course!! You are right Loewe! Thank you dear!! 


papertiger said:


> Loewe Maia?


----------



## papertiger

Elina0408 said:


> But of course!! You are right Loewe! Thank you dear!!




I posted the link to the bag on-line but it disappeared in the move, but anyway it's current


----------



## CateB0703

PLEASE HELP ME! 

Back in 2007, I believe, I was given this BEAUTIFUL coach purse as a gift along with the matching wallet... I really didn't understand how fortunate I was to have this purse until tonight when I pulled it out of my closet (CLEAN closet, very well kept, btw!) and noticed that after 4 years, it's still in mint condition.. 

I'm very curious about it now, I would like to confirm it's year and model. I think I came relatively close as it looked very similar to the Soho Leather Flap Bags back in 2007. 

At this point, from lack of finding it anywhere, now I'm even more so curious as to whether it's real.. 

It does come with the leather tag attached to the outside brass ring, the authentic leather tag embedded into the cloth pocket on the inside which states this exactly, 

"THIS IS A COACH BAG. IT WAS HANDCRAFTED IN CHINA OF COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE-TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARIATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE CHARACTERISTIC OF NATURAL FULL GRAIN LEATHER."

Then, following beneath is the serial number (I presume?)

"L0769-11768"

Complete black leather, thick and tight, with gold brass rings. It's a flap purse and on the front right above the brass buckle is "COACH LEATHERWARE" in a oval shaped circle, with the carriage connected with the horse symbol on top of it and "EST. 1941" below it.

It does have "COACH" embedded on the brass buckle.

The inside, including the inside of the outer pocket, is fine silk cloth like material.. it's always very cool and definitely feels like silk. It has a white pearl background with what looks to be a square patchwork design on top of red, blue and green coloring with "Coach" in a fancy little cursive writing placed in random spots. 

If anyone can help me, I'd love to really know what I've had hidden with me these past four years. Thank you!


----------



## CateB0703

CateB0703 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!
> 
> Back in 2007, I believe, I was given this BEAUTIFUL coach purse as a gift along with the matching wallet... I really didn't understand how fortunate I was to have this purse until tonight when I pulled it out of my closet (CLEAN closet, very well kept, btw!) and noticed that after 4 years, it's still in mint condition..
> 
> I'm very curious about it now, I would like to confirm it's year and model. I think I came relatively close as it looked very similar to the Soho Leather Flap Bags back in 2007.
> 
> At this point, from lack of finding it anywhere, now I'm even more so curious as to whether it's real..
> 
> It does come with the leather tag attached to the outside brass ring, the authentic leather tag embedded into the cloth pocket on the inside which states this exactly,
> 
> "THIS IS A COACH BAG. IT WAS HANDCRAFTED IN CHINA OF COMPLETELY NATURAL GLOVE-TANNED COWHIDE. THE VARIATIONS IN THE GRAIN ARE CHARACTERISTIC OF NATURAL FULL GRAIN LEATHER."
> 
> Then, following beneath is the serial number (I presume?)
> 
> "L0769-11768"
> 
> Complete black leather, thick and tight, with gold brass rings. It's a flap purse and on the front right above the brass buckle is "COACH LEATHERWARE" in a oval shaped circle, with the carriage connected with the horse symbol on top of it and "EST. 1941" below it.
> 
> It does have "COACH" embedded on the brass buckle.
> 
> The inside, including the inside of the outer pocket, is fine silk cloth like material.. it's always very cool and definitely feels like silk. It has a white pearl background with what looks to be a square patchwork design on top of red, blue and green coloring with "Coach" in a fancy little cursive writing placed in random spots.
> 
> If anyone can help me, I'd love to really know what I've had hidden with me these past four years. Thank you!


http://shoppingwithayu.blogspot.com/2008/07/coach-48-bleecker-leather-flap-hobo-in.html

In regards to the above post. That purse is EXACTLY like mine, except the letter at the start of the serial is "L" for me and the last five digits are 11768..


----------



## monokuro

Anyone know what purse this is? Designer or not? Thanks!


----------



## raj

^I'm not sure what brand it is, but it was sold at urban outfitters a while back.


----------



## shynesmc

mil1321 said:


> I need help too.  Is this a real bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120743863968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> it says it brand new


If the coach bags are made in China, you can consider it also as authentic for Coach bags are tagged made in China..Seen them in Singapore..


----------



## dluckygurl8

Hello Everyone,

I got this vintage Balenciaga at a vintage shop a few years ago. Tried researching on vintage Balenciaga bags online to check its authenticity to no avail. Is there anyone who can help me identify the model and year and authenticate this one?

Item Name: Balenciaga 
Link: http://photobucket.com/vintagebalenciaga

Thanks heaps!


----------



## LV Star

Hey ladies,

I have recently started seeing some ppl with bags on that look like speedy bags but they are in florescent colors. I seen Yancy on Love and Hip Hop with a bright green one on. But LV does not make these colors. I was wondering what kind of bag is this? Or is it custom? Or maybe just knockoff  lol let me know ladies

thanks


----------



## monokuro

raj said:


> ^I'm not sure what brand it is, but it was sold at urban outfitters a while back.


Do you know how awhile back? )=


----------



## lizz84

OK People this girl at school had a Coach Messenger bag!!! and I WANT IT!!! she had her lap top and folders etc etc...and I can not locate the dang bag. She said it was from the Poppy collection but I can not find it anywhere online or at the stores. PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS BAG!!!!


----------



## tlem17

Hello, can anybody help me identify this purse.  It is somewhat vintage, and the leather is so soft, and I can't figure out what that logo is, or the maker, Thank you.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0032.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0035.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0033-1.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0034.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0037.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b390/tlem17/IMG_0038.jpg


----------



## plumnight

Hello!! can someone help me to identify the name and designer of this bag?
Is Demi Moore's bag published at x17online.com
Thanks!
28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw84ndpgrE1qm35nho2_400.jpg
30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw84ndpgrE1qm35nho1_250.jpg

Source:http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=DMooreEXCLU121411_X17


----------



## michi_chi

plumnight said:


> Hello!! can someone help me to identify the name and designer of this bag?
> Is Demi Moore's bag published at x17online.com
> Thanks!
> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw84ndpgrE1qm35nho2_400.jpg
> 30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw84ndpgrE1qm35nho1_250.jpg
> 
> Source:http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=DMooreEXCLU121411_X17


 
that is a classic Loewe Amazona top handle bag, this was introduced as far back as 2004 when I dreamed of owning one, but it costs too much for my own pocket  here's a crocodile version of the larger bag though, they have different sizes and the newer designs appear to have a more discreet embossed logo to the top centre part of the bag

http://e-shop.loewe.com/p.115.14.59.1.2-top-handles/handbag-amazona-black.html

and here's a smaller version in goatskin called the Amazona 23

http://e-shop.loewe.com/p.694.14.59.1.2-top-handles/handbag-amazona-23-black.html


----------



## tlem17

NEED YOUR HELP experts... I don't know what this bag is, but it is soooo gorgeous and soft. Any help would be appreciated, thank you thank you thank you


----------



## sherryjellison

Does anyone know which bag Pandora was carrying on RHOBH tonight?  It was a eggplant colored crescent shaped hobo with what appeared to be a chain strap.


----------



## Aagustus

sherryjellison said:


> Does anyone know which bag Pandora was carrying on RHOBH tonight?  It was a eggplant colored crescent shaped hobo with what appeared to be a chain strap.


You sure it wasn't black?


----------



## Aagustus

michelle779 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag?
> 
> http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_luz2bq0SzB1qzc1sko1_500.jpg


Paraty, I think


----------



## michi_chi

Aagustus said:


> Paraty, I think


 
yes, it is the Chloe Paraty

http://www.chloe.com/#/collections/accessories/leather-goods/paraty/look-01/en


----------



## plumnight

michi_chi Thanks for yout answer!!! you are great!


----------



## plumnight

michi_chi said:


> that is a classic loewe amazona top handle bag, this was introduced as far back as 2004 when i dreamed of owning one, but it costs too much for my own pocket  Here's a crocodile version of the larger bag though, they have different sizes and the newer designs appear to have a more discreet embossed logo to the top centre part of the bag
> 
> http://e-shop.loewe.com/p.115.14.59.1.2-top-handles/handbag-amazona-black.html
> 
> and here's a smaller version in goatskin called the amazona 23
> 
> http://e-shop.loewe.com/p.694.14.59.1.2-top-handles/handbag-amazona-23-black.html



thankssssssssss


----------



## chubbysama

Can someone help me identify this Rebecca Minkoff bag?  TIA!


----------



## chubbysama

And this Cole Haan bag as well? Much thanks!


----------



## mkypurse

Can someone please  help me identify this Gucci Purse. I think it might be from the 80s. Thanks


----------



## paloma_mia

I was hoping someone could help me identify this purse. I'm sorry the picture is bad quality, its a screen shot from a youtube video. I do know that the brand is Cole Haan, but I have no idea the style. The person purchased the bag back in 2010. Hopefully someone can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## love4hermes

This is probably from a sample sale


----------



## jamamcg

nociva said:


> Could someone identify the bag on the far left? (link) TIA!



i believe it is the multi colored YSL MUSE TWO bag  hope that helps


----------



## ladyprada

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it



That's a pretty bag/clutch  I love the color too


----------



## ririri

Please help me with this CELINE bag! The name, age, price... any comments are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Swanky

Please post Celine questions in our CELINE FORUM


----------



## ririri

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please post Celine questions in our CELINE FORUM


Could you please help me to find this celine furum?Thanks


----------



## Swanky

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/

I see that you already found it though!


----------



## Julius54

It's really beautiful!


----------



## karoline_88

I just won this MBMJ bag on eBay and I just wonder if any of you know what this style/model name is? Thanks  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123#ht_6220wt_1189


----------



## Swanky

^Please post in our MJ Forum


----------



## karoline_88

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^Please post in our MJ Forum



Where do I find it? There are so many threads everywhere


----------



## Swanky

Click on >forums then >premiere designers 

ALL of our forums are listed on the tPF home page as well.


----------



## pattyvalentine2

anyone know where i can find this?


----------



## La_Maravilla

Hello, 

I need some help too, please. 
Do you know who`s the designer and name of this bag? Is this DKNY?
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.316544005043549.78137.100000638554416&type=3

I want to buy this bag...

Thank you a lot!!!!


----------



## GG1898

mil1321 said:


> I need help too.  Is this a real bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120743863968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> it says it brand new


Not real, sorry.


----------



## nightangelz

Dear experts, can u help me identify if this bag is authentic?

Link: 
http://deluxemall.com/gucci/53218-final-reduction-500-gucci-pink-d-ring-hobo-bag.html

Seller: bagzgalore

Thank you 
Rgds, Jojo


----------



## paula_rose

Please help  http://about-to-blow.tumblr.com/post/14903392719
Love the look of this! TIA!


----------



## msnmomo

I want to post a news,but i can't post .I like  Chanel bag!


----------



## Lips

paula_rose said:


> Please help  http://about-to-blow.tumblr.com/post/14903392719
> Love the look of this! TIA!



Anya Hindmarch Rollin Tote 

- Lips


----------



## paula_rose

Lips said:
			
		

> Anya Hindmarch Rollin Tote
> 
> - Lips



Lips, I could freaking kiss you!!!! Totally made the end of my year!! Xxxxx


----------



## paula_rose

paula_rose said:
			
		

> Lips, I could freaking kiss you!!!! Totally made the end of my year!! Xxxxx



Oy! Now just need to track one down


----------



## Mini Min

Hey guys,

I had these bags stored in my closet for a while and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the names are? 










































Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jamamcg

Mini Min said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had these bags stored in my closet for a while and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the names are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



The only one I really recognize is the Balenciaga which i think is the City bag 

sorry i cant name the others


----------



## favbeagle

pattyvalentine2 said:


> anyone know where i can find this?


Looks like a Modalu bag, they have an online store at http://www.modalu.com


----------



## averagejoe

Mini Min said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had these bags stored in my closet for a while and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the names are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 
The red one is called Dior Poison, and the second one is a Dior Logo boston bag.


----------



## Princess_123

*pLEASe Help!! Is this authentic or fake coach bag? Thank you so much everyone!* here is the link....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190619385101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_616wt_922


----------



## jamamcg

Could someone id this bag please  (I dont think its one of her Longchamp designs)


----------



## BlackSouledCrow

Looking forward to being a part of this "family"! I saw this bag and all my searches for black studded bags turned up nothing. Maybe one of you will know this beauties name. http://pinterest.com/pin/52213676899488895/


----------



## jamamcg

BlackSouledCrow said:


> Looking forward to being a part of this "family"! I saw this bag and all my searches for black studded bags turned up nothing. Maybe one of you will know this beauties name. http://pinterest.com/pin/52213676899488895/



Burberry Knight studded bag


----------



## Michiganmama

Can someone help identify this bag carried by Gloria on the episode "Manny Get Your Gun", I love it but don't know who it is made by or where to find it.... Help is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Merjean

The serial # tag inside says  Limited Edition. I think it might be called a Britt Hobo but I am not sure about the name or age. TIA!


----------



## alouette

jamamcg said:


> Could someone id this bag please  (I dont think its one of her Longchamp designs)



This appears to be Prada but unknown style.  Perhaps vintage.  I recognize the leather hangtag.  They say "Original Deerskin" or something to that effect.


----------



## alouette

Michiganmama said:


> Can someone help identify this bag carried by Gloria on the episode "Manny Get Your Gun", I love it but don't know who it is made by or where to find it.... Help is very much appreciated!!



Ted Baker Tube Chain bag.  I saw them last year at my local Nordies.


----------



## Stickee

Does anybody know the name of these bags? Appreciate your help, thanks!


----------



## fluffybags

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...H_Handbags&hash=item58919f508a#ht_2422wt_1042

Is the above Fendi bag real? I did a search on serial and it appeared on different sites.


----------



## tyvey

If there's anywhere I could get the answer, I knew it'd be here:  I'd like to identify a bag that is black, east/west, probably about 12"w x 8"h x 6"d, carry handles with a drop of about 6".  

Its primary feature that I've noticed is that it has an exterior, zippered pocket running the entire width of the outside of the bag, which has a lot of gathers like an accordion lampshade.  I believe (not positive) that:
-- the pocket is nylon
-- the top of the pocket is slightly curved (in the shape of a frown, not smile)
-- the zipper is gold 
-- the interior is crimson

It looks KINDA like this (I tried to embed a picture here but it didn't work).  

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## intrigue

Stickee said:


> Does anybody know the name of these bags? Appreciate your help, thanks!



I believe the second bag is a Marc Jacobs Blake.


----------



## intrigue

Mini Min said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had these bags stored in my closet for a while and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the names are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



i believe that last Balenciaga is the twiggy.
And the 5th bag appears to be the classic Dior Boston Bag.


----------



## alouette

fluffybags said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...H_Handbags&hash=item58919f508a#ht_2422wt_1042
> 
> Is the above Fendi bag real? I did a search on serial and it appeared on different sites.



You'll want to post in the Authenticate This thread in the Fendi sub-forum.


----------



## alouette

tyvey said:


> If there's anywhere I could get the answer, I knew it'd be here:  I'd like to identify a bag that is black, east/west, probably about 12"w x 8"h x 6"d, carry handles with a drop of about 6".
> 
> Its primary feature that I've noticed is that it has an exterior, zippered pocket running the entire width of the outside of the bag, which has a lot of gathers like an accordion lampshade.  I believe (not positive) that:
> -- the pocket is nylon
> -- the top of the pocket is slightly curved (in the shape of a frown, not smile)
> -- the zipper is gold
> -- the interior is crimson
> 
> It looks KINDA like this (I tried to embed a picture here but it didn't work).
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Could it be the See by Chloe Day Tripper bag?

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/see-by-chloe-day-tripper-bag.html


----------



## Michiganmama

alouette said:


> Ted Baker Tube Chain bag.  I saw them last year at my local Nordies.



Thank you soooooo much!! Because of your help I was able to go on the hunt for this bag and I was able to find one! When I say one I mean the absolute ONLY one and it was a great deal and in this same color! You completely made my day! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## tyvey

tyvey said:


> If there's anywhere I could get the answer, I knew  it'd be here:  I'd like to identify a bag that is black, east/west,  probably about 12"w x 8"h x 6"d, carry handles with a drop of about 6".
> 
> Its primary feature that I've noticed is that it has an exterior,  zippered pocket running the entire width of the outside of the bag,  which has a lot of gathers like an accordion lampshade.  I believe (not  positive) that:
> -- the pocket is nylon
> -- the top of the pocket is slightly curved (in the shape of a frown, not smile)
> -- the zipper is gold
> -- the interior is crimson
> 
> It looks KINDA like this (I tried to embed a picture here but it didn't work).
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!





alouette said:


> Could it be the See by Chloe Day Tripper bag?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/see-by-chloe-day-tripper-bag.html



Thank you for your guess. The one on the left is pretty close - much closer than the one I posted - has the same feel and overall shape! But the zippered pocket definitely runs the full width of the bag.  Hmm.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I want this white snakeskin with black polka dots crossbody bag!
http://donnedanddelivered.blogspot.com/2012/01/alexa-chung-new-york-city-cambridge.html
Can anybody tell me where to buy it?  I hope it's affordable.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

oopsididitagain said:


> I want this white snakeskin with black polka dots crossbody bag!
> http://donnedanddelivered.blogspot.com/2012/01/alexa-chung-new-york-city-cambridge.html
> Can anybody tell me where to buy it?  I hope it's affordable.



Marc by Marc Jacobs Dotty Snake Hillier Hobo


----------



## alouette

Michiganmama said:


> Thank you soooooo much!! Because of your help I was able to go on the hunt for this bag and I was able to find one! When I say one I mean the absolute ONLY one and it was a great deal and in this same color! You completely made my day! I can't thank you enough!



 Awww, you made me smile after working a 13 hour day!  Thanks!!!!  Glad I could be of service.  Enjoy your bag!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

scoobiesmomma said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Dotty Snake Hillier Hobo


Thank you *scoobiesmomma*! I doubt I'll get one now I know it's PVC but it's great to know what it is!


----------



## MidnightBoom

Hello !

I wanted to know the brand of this beautiful bag...

img15.hostingpics.net/pics/123639tumblrlwjlxcbr5s1qj434zo1500large.jpg


----------



## jamamcg

MidnightBoom said:


> Hello !
> 
> I wanted to know the brand of this beautiful bag...
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/123639tumblrlwjlxcbr5s1qj434zo1500large.jpg



From the logos on the clips on the bag i would say its Fendi


----------



## ETenebris

Can anyone tell me what this is?  The front pockets/pouches look like Alexander Wang, but the hardware is wrong.


----------



## maggiedl

Please help me check if this is authentic?? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150730290572&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Many thanks


----------



## alouette

jamamcg said:
			
		

> From the logos on the clips on the bag i would say its Fendi



Correct. It's a Fendi Chameleon bag.


----------



## Harbor35

I would love help in identifying this bag.  It's Versace - but would love to know the style name.  Thank you!


----------



## t.s.elliott.

*PLEASE HELP!*

I'm new here (hello everyone!), but for three days straight I have been researching for the name of this bag! First time I saw it was at Marshalls and the brand name is Cynthia Rowley. Besides that, I cannot find the name of this bag. And it only comes up on ebay when searched as Cynthia Rowley satchel (or briefcase). I have some images below (hope they work):

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/NEW-Cynthia-Rowley-Calf-Hair-and-Leather-Messenger-Work-Bag-Brief-Case-/00/s/NDQwWDU0MQ==/$(KGrHqZ,!ioE6-eT(mqTBPBJnodh+g~~60_3.JPG

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220930671509

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/NEW-Cynthia-Rowley-Leather-Messenger-Work-Bag-Brief-Case-Black-/00/s/NDc3WDU0MA==/$(KGrHqF,!lcE8MYiC8wfBPEKI2omjQ~~60_3.JPG


----------



## jasminaona

hello, i'm new to this. dont know what exactly to do. i need a purse authenticated.


----------



## bggog

Can someone help me identify what color is the hardware (Balenciaga Giant City)

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums... in Ardoise/?action=view&current=DSC00644.jpg


----------



## alouette

bggog said:


> Can someone help me identify what color is the hardware (Balenciaga Giant City)
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums... in Ardoise/?action=view&current=DSC00644.jpg



Looks like rose gold to me.


----------



## alouette

jasminaona said:


> hello, i'm new to this. dont know what exactly to do. i need a purse authenticated.



What brand?  Depending on the brand, we have specific designer sub-forums inside which contains an "Authenticate This" thread to post pictures, link, seller info, etc.


----------



## luvsbags29

http://hollywoodmoviecostumesandprops.blogspot.com/2011/03/original-movie-props-from-my-soul-to.html

I am trying to find the make and model of the rose gold purse used by " Brittany" in my soul to take movie . The logo appears to be a heart with wings.... Any ideas?? Thanks!!


----------



## Starlocket

Hi!
So I saw this bag in Aldo, and I know that Aldo has many bags that are based off of designer ones. I was wondering what the original designer was?

I hope someone can help me, I think this bag looks amazing!


----------



## milo89

Looks like its Hermes inspired. Theres alot of that that came out. Its just changed a bit with the tassel.


----------



## michi_chi

luvsbags29 said:


> http://hollywoodmoviecostumesandprops.blogspot.com/2011/03/original-movie-props-from-my-soul-to.html
> 
> I am trying to find the make and model of the rose gold purse used by " Brittany" in my soul to take movie . The logo appears to be a heart with wings.... Any ideas?? Thanks!!


 
that's a Kathy Van Zeeland bag, I can't see the logo clearly, but I recognise the style because I used to have a KVZ hobo that looks just like it 

here's the same bag in a different colour, although I doubt the title is the actual name of the bag
http://www.polyvore.com/kathy_van_zeeland_easy_access/thing?id=2893041


----------



## luvsbags29

Thanks for that info. It appears this bag is a few years old. Any idea's where i might be able to find one in that goldish color? Thanks!


----------



## Florasun

This looks like it was inspired by the Hermes Kelly bag, which has a top handle attached to the flap. The Hermes kelly has a strap going across the front of the flap.


----------



## loverofanmimals

Oh I don't know, but what a lovely bag!!!!


----------



## AnonymeN

Hi ladies, 
I've been obsessed with this bag for the past few months and seen it carried by strangers on the street quite often. But I don't have any clue about this bag, so please help me ID it. Many thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raj

^It's Issey Miyake Pleats Please


----------



## alouette

Starlocket said:
			
		

> Hi!
> So I saw this bag in Aldo, and I know that Aldo has many bags that are based off of designer ones. I was wondering what the original designer was?
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I think this bag looks amazing!



Yes. Inspired by the Hermes Kelly to be exact.

ETA: someone already mentioned the Kelly. Nevermind!


----------



## alouette

Starlocket said:
			
		

> Hi!
> So I saw this bag in Aldo, and I know that Aldo has many bags that are based off of designer ones. I was wondering what the original designer was?
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I think this bag looks amazing!



.


----------



## lulu3955

I would love help IDing this bag. I was searching for bag charms and it popped it. I think it's a replica to something. I only say that because they show pics of celeb.s carrying it in their auction and there is no name brand in the title. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17070508081...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## funkdragon

Hi Everyone!

I love the black leather studded bag Charlize carried in the movie Young Adult. Can anyone identify it?

http://humanizingthevacuum.files.wo...eron-young-adult-new-icecream.jpg?w=485&h=341

Thanks so much.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

funkdragon said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I love the black leather studded bag Charlize carried in the movie Young Adult. Can anyone identify it?
> 
> http://humanizingthevacuum.files.wo...eron-young-adult-new-icecream.jpg?w=485&h=341
> 
> Thanks so much.



It's the Jimmy Choo Sky Studded Hobo.  _Gorgeous!!_


----------



## alouette

lulu3955 said:


> I would love help IDing this bag. I was searching for bag charms and it popped it. I think it's a replica to something. I only say that because they show pics of celeb.s carrying it in their auction and there is no name brand in the title.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17070508081...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



There are a lot of inspired bags like this saturating the market.  IMO, the original that started this school bag satchel trend is Mulberry Alexa.  This bag has some similarities as well as showing similar characteristics to the Miu Miu East West Buckled satchel as show in the link below:

http://www.senoracartera.com/2010/02/miu-miu-east-west-buckled-satchel.html


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Hi Ladies!

I saw a fellow student at my university carrying this handbag I've crudely drawn. I wasn't close enough to tell if it was a Chanel, but I think it was. I would really appreciate finding out for sure. 

It was a black quilted tote with two chain straps. There was also a turnlock closure, but the flap (as the drawing shows) was small (only a few inches long/wide).


----------



## alouette

CoralRhapsody said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I saw a fellow student at my university carrying this handbag I've crudely drawn. I wasn't close enough to tell if it was a Chanel, but I think it was. I would really appreciate finding out for sure.
> 
> It was a black quilted tote with two chain straps. There was also a turnlock closure, but the flap (as the drawing shows) was small (only a few inches long/wide).



Was it as square as you drew in your pic?  I'm wondering if it could possibly be the reissue tote.

Could also be another type of black quilted Chanel tote with a mademoiselle lock.  This one had white piping (at least the one I'm thinking of).  Will try to find some pics.


----------



## AnonymeN

raj said:


> ^It's Issey Miyake Pleats Please



Hey there, 
Thank you so much! Would you mind if I ask which department store carry this bag?


----------



## raj

AnonymeN said:


> Hey there,
> Thank you so much! Would you mind if I ask which department store carry this bag?



Pleats Please use to have an online store....but unfortunately they took it down a few years back.  I know that Joan Shepp carries the bags and sometimes they have them online.  

You could try contacting the Pleats Please stores in New York....the name of the bag is bilbao.


----------



## ETenebris

I guess my picture disappeared!  Let's try this again.  Can anyone tell me what this is? The front pockets/pouches look like Alexander Wang, but the hardware is wrong.


----------



## sissicc




----------



## michi_chi

AnonymeN said:


> Hey there,
> Thank you so much! Would you mind if I ask which department store carry this bag?



It depends on where you are, I know Harvey Nichols here in Edinburgh has a Pleats Please bit with clothing and bags, and I'm almost certain I've seen this bag displayed not that long ago


----------



## michi_chi

luvsbags29 said:


> Thanks for that info. It appears this bag is a few years old. Any idea's where i might be able to find one in that goldish color? Thanks!



if it's a few years old, they probably won't stock them in stores anymore, but you could give it a try. There's nothing on their website of a similar style, I'm afraid


----------



## michi_chi

luvsbags29 said:


> Thanks for that info. It appears this bag is a few years old. Any idea's where i might be able to find one in that goldish color? Thanks!



not really the same, but here's one in a similar style

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kathy-van...43?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc11993a3


----------



## alouette

ETenebris said:


> I guess my picture disappeared!  Let's try this again.  Can anyone tell me what this is? The front pockets/pouches look like Alexander Wang, but the hardware is wrong.



Geesh, that's a toughie.  I take it no better pics?  Is it on a celeb or a regular person?  Hard to tell what kind of strap and the actual shape of the bag since it's so slouchy.


----------



## ETenebris

alouette said:


> Geesh, that's a toughie.  I take it no better pics?  Is it on a celeb or a regular person?  Hard to tell what kind of strap and the actual shape of the bag since it's so slouchy.



No other pics that I have seen so far...quasi-celeb person.  I thought someone might recognize the hardware.


----------



## BambiLanzet

I know this isnt the best picture.  The sides are burgundy with black/brown and light brown trim.  Anyone know who made this bag?  

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w361/bambilanzet/purse.jpg


----------



## CoralRhapsody

This bag popped up in my facebook news feed and I can't stop thinking about it! It looks a lot like the Valentino Rosette Tote but the hardware and strap placement are all wrong.


----------



## alouette

BambiLanzet said:


> I know this isnt the best picture.  The sides are burgundy with black/brown and light brown trim.  Anyone know who made this bag?
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w361/bambilanzet/purse.jpg



Not sure. Looks like a faux leather Hermes-inspired bag to me.  I can't think of any particular designer.


----------



## estarfaux

Any clue, anybody?

http://i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/u...ascot-dress-code-2012-fascinator-ban__oPt.jpg


----------



## chle70

Hello all. Found a great purse at the consignment shop. It is a hobo style, white quality pebbled letter. It has a hanging charm out side of the letters "T""D""S" and a Heart. There is no label. The inside is brown fabric.

Can anyone help? Will upload pics when I get home. Could it be TODS?

Thank you.


----------



## Dinac

Could someone please let me know if the following is a real Prada Fairy bag or a fake?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/white-fai...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab3302489

Many thanks


----------



## indiaink

Please post and follow the instructions here (the Prada sub-forum authenticate-this thread) and they will be glad to help you.

Again, the link is:  http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/authenticate-this-prada-please-read-post-1-first-717898.html



Dinac said:


> Could someone please let me know if the following is a real Prada Fairy bag or a fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/white-fai...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab3302489
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## KaliDaisy

Hi ladies! Can anyone tell me what purse Kirsten Dunst is carrying on the left (her right hand), the bigger bag??

Thanks!

ETA: Just Jared identifies one of these bags as D&G's "Miss Sicily." Is that the bigger bag? I'm trying to search it and not finding a match but it is close...


----------



## Speedstick

can someone tell me what particular Mulberry PATCHWORK Bayswater is this one? and it's RRP if possible.
I've been searching for it on the net and found only the Metallic Version which is limited edition. Thanks!


----------



## emilyg396

Hello!
Can someone help me identify this awesome bag on refinery29's street style (link below)? it seems to have a top handle & a crossbody strap. Tassle on the side. THanks in advance!
http://www.refinery29.com/winter-street-style-in-chicago/slideshow?page=23


----------



## alouette

KaliDaisy said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone tell me what purse Kirsten Dunst is carrying on the left (her right hand), the bigger bag??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Just Jared identifies one of these bags as D&G's "Miss Sicily." Is that the bigger bag? I'm trying to search it and not finding a match but it is close...



Doesn't look like a Miss Sicily to me as the chains on KD's bag are too long (too many links vs. the D&G bag).  Since she's already carrying an LV, wondering if this is another LV style.  I'm not into LV anymore so unknown style if it is.


----------



## KaliDaisy

alouette said:


> Doesn't look like a Miss Sicily to me as the chains on KD's bag are too long (too many links vs. the D&G bag).  Since she's already carrying an LV, wondering if this is another LV style.  I'm not into LV anymore so unknown style if it is.



Thanks alouette, that's what I thought too. Still have no clue what it is, but hopefully someone might identify!


----------



## ayaneko

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and extremely curious about what this purse is! I was watching Drop Dead Diva and this was worn by Natasha Henstridge in the season 2 finale and it is so cute! Does anyone recognize it? I'm thinking Lanvin except I can't find this exact style on any webpage. Last picture is the back of the purse.

Thanks!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Speedstick said:


> can someone tell me what particular Mulberry PATCHWORK Bayswater is this one? and it's RRP if possible.
> I've been searching for it on the net and found only the Metallic Version which is limited edition. Thanks!



Try posting in the Mulberry forum on here, there are a few ladies on there who are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Stockpicker

Hi,

I am new to this site and have a question of authenticity of a Chanel Shoulder Bag.

I recently sold a Chanel purse (on Ebay) that was purchased at a VERY exclusive store in Oak Park about 1994-95.  
It was a Christmas gift from a very wealthy man who was trying to impress me.  It came with a protective bag.  It is that Chanel green (rather unusual).  
The chain is heavy and gorgeous (almost like jewelry itself) and inside there is a small metal "plaque" that say Bonelli, Florence.  Next to it it says Made in Italy.
I am going to take it into the Chanel store in Chicago, but can ANYONE tell me from my description, if this sounds like an authentic Chanel?
I've had imitations before and they have "made in France" and the chains are not even close to the quality or WEIGHT of chain on this purse.
Thank you for your response.


----------



## michi_chi

Stockpicker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this site and have a question of authenticity of a Chanel Shoulder Bag.
> 
> I recently sold a Chanel purse (on Ebay) that was purchased at a VERY exclusive store in Oak Park about 1994-95.
> It was a Christmas gift from a very wealthy man who was trying to impress me. It came with a protective bag. It is that Chanel green (rather unusual).
> The chain is heavy and gorgeous (almost like jewelry itself) and inside there is a small metal "plaque" that say Bonelli, Florence. Next to it it says Made in Italy.
> I am going to take it into the Chanel store in Chicago, but can ANYONE tell me from my description, if this sounds like an authentic Chanel?
> I've had imitations before and they have "made in France" and the chains are not even close to the quality or WEIGHT of chain on this purse.
> Thank you for your response.


 
Please post any questions regarding specific designers on the relevant forums, in this case, on the Chanel forum, 'Authenticate This Chanel' thread, link below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html#post19257160


----------



## glitterchic

Hi,

Does anybody know what bag Taylor Swift is carrying here? I love it! 
http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2621542/taylor-swift-umbrella-london-07/
Thank you!

eta: Can't get the picture to show as image..


----------



## Van291

Hi, does anyone know which bag this is? Thanks so much!
http://k14.vcmedia.vn/Images/Uploaded/Share/2012/01/26/120126fast01.jpg


----------



## theheadelite

Do anyone know the name of this Chanel bag & the price ?


----------



## michi_chi

theheadelite said:


> Do anyone know the name of this Chanel bag & the price ?



Please post this in the related thread below on the Chanel forum, you would get more help there 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## theheadelite

michi_chi said:
			
		

> Please post this in the related thread below on the Chanel forum, you would get more help there
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html



Thanks


----------



## Cari284

Hi 

Do you guys know what bag this is?


----------



## alouette

Cari284 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you guys know what bag this is?
> 
> View attachment 1579481



Gucci carry-on duffel bag. $3500

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/273403ANY1Y2314#


----------



## Cari284

alouette said:


> Gucci carry-on duffel bag. $3500
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/273403ANY1Y2314#



Thank you


----------



## pursedyp

I spotted this bag..but I have no idea from what designer this bag is.
Anyone knows?


----------



## papertiger

I'm not sure but your thread will drop down the list quickly 

Ask mods if you can joint this thread for expert help 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033-16.html


----------



## papertiger

Cari284 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you guys know what bag this is?
> 
> View attachment 1579481



It's part of the 1921 collection (ltd ed) there aren't that many about so if you want it...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

The emblem looks a bit like Vivienne Westwood


----------



## platinum_babie

looks like vivienne westbook emblem without the ring though


----------



## pursedyp

i don't thinks this is from vivien westwood..


----------



## pursedyp

Hello,

Anyone know from which designer this bag is?


----------



## maryg1

This is a tough one as I don't have pics...when I start the PF app in my android I can see a picture of a woman carrying a white leather bag with a tortoise closure (or at least it seems tortoise). It looks like a picture was taken on a runway show, the model is wearing a white dress, fuschsia sandals with white socks. What bag is it?


----------



## Cari284

papertiger said:


> It's part of the 1921 collection (ltd ed) there aren't that many about so if you want it...



Thanks for the info! It was actually a bag my bf's best friend was very interested in so I'll tell him that  Thanks again!


----------



## liketolaugh

I have a red patent leather versace bag, need info & can't seem to find it. Unfortunately, I don't have pics. It has black double handles & a removable red patent shoulder strap. Zips on top, has logo on one side in gold, black & silver. The bottom is black patent.
The certificate of authentencity says "Versace Jeans Couture" & "Ittierre" on one side. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Navi

Hello! can anyone identify this orange purse/briefcase I really think it's cute!!!


----------



## alouette

maryg1 said:


> This is a tough one as I don't have pics...when I start the PF app in my android I can see a picture of a woman carrying a white leather bag with a tortoise closure (or at least it seems tortoise). It looks like a picture was taken on a runway show, the model is wearing a white dress, fuschsia sandals with white socks. What bag is it?



I've always wondered this myself.  You could always PM Megs or Vlad.  They would know.


----------



## maryg1

alouette said:
			
		

> I've always wondered this myself.  You could always PM Megs or Vlad.  They would know.



You're right, silly me I haven't thought about doing this. Thanks!


----------



## marcos96

Help me is this real or fake?facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241201629284170&set=o.1987749135180 24&type=1&theater


----------



## Smilee

Can anyone tell me what bag this is by Louis Vuitton???  I know the picture is to show the belt but I'm trying to find out what bag she is carrying.  Any help would be appreciated!!!


http://coolspotters.com/accessories/hermes-32mm-reversible-belt/photos_videos/523081#medium-523081


----------



## alouette

marcos96 said:


> Help me is this real or fake?facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=241201629284170&set=o.1987749135180 24&type=1&theater



No pic.  The listing or image has been removed.


----------



## ckarachr

Smilee said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is by Louis Vuitton???  I know the picture is to show the belt but I'm trying to find out what bag she is carrying.  Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> http://coolspotters.com/accessories/hermes-32mm-reversible-belt/photos_videos/523081#medium-523081





I believe its an odeon GM


----------



## alouette

ckarachr said:


> I believe its an odeon GM



I didn't think the Odeon GM had that larger vachetta piece on the side of the bag though..?


----------



## ckarachr

alouette said:


> I didn't think the Odeon GM had that larger vachetta piece on the side of the bag though..?




Hmm I dunno... I just looked at the pic again and on the side it says Odeon GM... They could be wrong, and so could I  I'm not as well versed in LV as some of you experts! 


ETA: You are for sure right, it is not an Odeon, so I dont know why it says that in the pic either? *LOL* now I'm confused too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Ok I have no pics...
This bag was leather a pretty orange..
It was a cinched bag... Leather handle and a long strap that was part chain.. 
Heavy think leather but soft looking. It has an outside pocket that has a lock on it.. 

I'm hoping the experts here can help me out..

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## alouette

Bag Fetish said:


> Ok I have no pics...
> This bag was leather a pretty orange..
> It was a cinched bag... Leather handle and a long strap that was part chain..
> Heavy think leather but soft looking. It has an outside pocket that has a lock on it..
> 
> I'm hoping the experts here can help me out..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone!!!



Was it a flat or round leather handle?
Color of hardware?
Size of lock and its position on the bag?
Approximate drop of each handle?
Was the chain only on the sides?
Approximate dimensions of bag?


----------



## Bag Fetish

alouette said:
			
		

> Was it a flat or round leather handle?
> Color of hardware?
> Size of lock and its position on the bag?
> Approximate drop of each handle?
> Was the chain only on the sides?
> Approximate dimensions of bag?



Silver hardware
Had a long strap with chain on it.. The part that would go over your shoulder was leather (flat)
It looking like a coach cinched bag.. 
One handle that would have been long enough to go over your shoulder if you were a small build (rolled)

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## alouette

Bag Fetish said:


> Silver hardware
> Had a long strap with chain on it.. The part that would go over your shoulder was leather (flat)
> It looking like a coach cinched bag..
> One handle that would have been long enough to go over your shoulder if you were a small build (rolled)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone!!!



MK Knox drawstring bag perhaps...?


----------



## Bag Fetish

alouette said:


> MK Knox drawstring bag perhaps...?


 

you are correct, thanks!


----------



## alouette

bag fetish said:


> you are correct, thanks!



np!


----------



## ChrisZennNYC

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


check out website
http://magnetic-rose.net/2009/07/how-to-spot-a-fake-le-sportsac-bag/


----------



## jewelsings

*Item Name:  Gucci bag
Item Number:  *150750536371
*Seller ID: jewelsings
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150750536371*


----------



## luvsbags29

It is seen on Sammie from jersey shore. I would like to know which model? Thanks
Here is the link below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-212.html


----------



## alouette

jewelsings said:


> *Item Name:  Gucci bag
> Item Number:  *150750536371
> *Seller ID: jewelsings
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150750536371*



Please post your Gucci authenticity questions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html


----------



## alouette

luvsbags29 said:


> It is seen on Sammie from jersey shore. I would like to know which model? Thanks
> Here is the link below:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-212.html



Might have more luck posting here too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html


----------



## AprilA

I fell in love with this bag and bought it for $2. I don't even care if it is a name brand, but it would be nice to know. It has no markings except on the hinges. It could be the hinge makers mark for all I know. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lipstxlibrarian

Hi

Does anyone know who makes the beautiful purple/plum satchel in this photo? I searched Zappos for it, but no such luck.

Thanks!

http://www.zappos.com/sites/default/files/zappos/bags-lp.jpg


----------



## paruparo

hmm.. sorry, i do recognize the RM Swing and Dooney Florentine satchel... but that purple one? Hopefully someone will chime in, its gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

Contact Zappos and send them that photo and they'll be able to tell you.


----------



## rainrowan

I like top handled satchesl too... I see it is also embossed in ostrich.  I'm looking so far, but nothing. There are some Etienne Aigner, Guess bags that have that similar construction... 

There is a ID thread above this subforum, maybe someone there can help?


----------



## lipstxlibrarian

I contacted zappos and they too couldn't identify. They would get back to me in 3 days if they find anything. Hmmmm. Thank u for ur posts


----------



## Namaste

I think it's the Aldo Fretwell-  http://www.amazon.com/Aldo-ALDO-Fretwell-Handheld-Bags/dp/B006SBPGWW  Doesn't seem to be available on the Zappos site now- they had a video ALDO Fretwell SKU: #7893428 - YouTube  HTH


----------



## alouette

Namaste said:


> I think it's the Aldo Fretwell-  http://www.amazon.com/Aldo-ALDO-Fretwell-Handheld-Bags/dp/B006SBPGWW  Doesn't seem to be available on the Zappos site now- they had a video ALDO Fretwell SKU: #7893428 - YouTube  HTH



That looks spot on!


----------



## deb7

Saw this pic taken at Sundance... can anyone tell me who makes/the name of this bag please? TYIA


----------



## auntie em

Can somebody help me identifying the purse in this picture. Saw it on this website http://www.saifou.com/entry/6401.html
Thanks!


----------



## xmotive

I am dying to know who makes this bag Christina A was carrying back in 2006

Please help me identify it it here is the link to photos of it. 

http://www.werdyo.com/viewer/2011/1.../christina-aguilera-little-white-dress-2006-8


----------



## Pnill

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg



Hi!

I think this is the Mulberry Neely? 

Fantastic bag!


----------



## Pnill

Hi!

Does anybody know if Burberry ever made this bag?

http://www.bagsmalls.com/images/0401297.jpg

I know that the bag on the picture is probably a fake, Im not wondering about THIS bag, but if they ever made this style, and if they did, the name?

Thank you


----------



## ccgjcv21

I think thats what it is as well


----------



## ccgjcv21

That blue bag is amaz!


----------



## ccgjcv21

I also love the leopard


----------



## ccgjcv21

Loving the chanel


----------



## cjones8854

Namaste said:


> I think it's the Aldo Fretwell-  http://www.amazon.com/Aldo-ALDO-Fretwell-Handheld-Bags/dp/B006SBPGWW  Doesn't seem to be available on the Zappos site now- they had a video ALDO Fretwell SKU: #7893428 - YouTube  HTH



I'm thinking that looks about right to me


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi everyone,

I really love the bag in this Jared commercial: http://www.jared.com/Jared/pandora/pandora_commercial.html.  My guy says it looks like the back of an Hermes Bolide - I think it's rounder on top than the Bolide.  Anyone have any ideas??

Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!!

ETA: here are some screen shots I took of the bag:


----------



## kohl_mascara

hermeslover23 said:


> It does !



Thanks for your reply! I added some screenshots - what do you think?  The top of the Bolide is straight then curves on the corners.  This one has a dome top. . .


----------



## kohl_mascara

Oops, I just noticed the sticky above.  Hopefully a mod will move this to the right place. . .


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Not a Bolide. Its handles and strap are attached differently than this bag.


----------



## kohl_mascara

LouiseyPeasey said:


> Not a Bolide. Its handles and strap are attached differently than this bag.



Agree, any idea what it could be?


----------



## jamamcg

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Agree, any idea what it could be?



At first glance I thought it was louis vuitton in epi leather. And also the shape of handle base looks like vuitton but I'm not sure


----------



## kohl_mascara

jamamcg said:
			
		

> At first glance I thought it was louis vuitton in epi leather. And also the shape of handle base looks like vuitton but I'm not sure



Thank you. I agree, it looks a lot like the Alma but the leather is pebbled/grainy while epi leather is kinda wavy in appearance, if that make sense.

I *think* I found out what it is. I spent four hours online looking at all the brands I could think of.  I believe it is the Dooney and Bourke Dillen II satchel. 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## alouette

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you. I agree, it looks a lot like the Alma but the leather is pebbled/grainy while epi leather is kinda wavy in appearance, if that make sense.
> 
> I *think* I found out what it is. I spent four hours online looking at all the brands I could think of.  I believe it is the Dooney and Bourke Dillen II satchel.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!



Yes, I was about to say it resembles a D&B.  Good research.


----------



## dreamthr

Anyone on this forum ever see this Ralph Lauren clutch handbag in their travels? 

I'd like to know is it authentic, how old it is, the RL collection, and a "ballpark" value. I've searched the web everywhere with no success.


It is genuine black crocodile on the entire exterior.

Measurements: 5" H x 8" L x 1.25" D.

Sterling silver snap closure with "RL" + pony + "85" embossing. 

Flap closure opens wide to a spacious black calfskin-lined interior. There is a small pocket for additional storage on the rear of the interior. On the pocket, it reads "Ralph Lauren Made in Italy", engraved into the leather.

It has two interior loops for inserting a shoulder strap.
Overall, it's super clean and in excellent condition.

Any thoughts on this piece? Thanks for your help.


----------



## chris10014

Hi so glad to have found this thread! 

Can anyone help me id this Jil Sander? it's huuuge!! if you know the name of bag, approx value, season? thanks much!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

alouette said:


> Yes, I was about to say it resembles a D&B.  Good research.



Thank you!!!  Phew, it took me a while but I finally figured it out.  It feels so rewarding to finally know! LOL.


----------



## Morisa

can anyone identify this white tote in this photo?


----------



## Beckymaky

Hi I saw this on the Milan Station website HK.
This is what I am looking for to add to my collection. I don't want anymore black and something more casual that I can use more on a daily basis. 
Is this a real model if so can someone tell me the name and will I be able to get it somewhere.
If not then can someone give me suggestions of Chanel styles that will suit my needs.


----------



## michi_chi

Beckymaky said:


> Hi I saw this on the Milan Station website HK.
> This is what I am looking for to add to my collection. I don't want anymore black and something more casual that I can use more on a daily basis.
> Is this a real model if so can someone tell me the name and will I be able to get it somewhere.
> If not then can someone give me suggestions of Chanel styles that will suit my needs.


 
Please post this in the relevant designer forum so that experienced Chanel members can help you

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Beckymaky

Thanks for that. Didn't know if you could transfer the post but reposted on the suggested forum.


----------



## dcblam

Morisa said:


> can anyone identify this white tote in this photo?



Marni......take a look at The Outnet...or Yoox, since it is not a current style - but oh so lovely.


----------



## Morisa

dcblam said:


> Marni......take a look at The Outnet...or Yoox, since it is not a current style - but oh so lovely.



It looks so comfy.  Like a giant fluffy pillow.  I will have to look at the past seasons designs.  Thank you for that tip.


----------



## coachdiva

Please I'm desperate!! I saw this bag on the tv show Jane By Design on abcfamily-- I have exhausted every avenue to I'd this bag....please help!!


----------



## hatrinh

hi,i like bags and purses!!! thanks you very much!


----------



## anelitesheep

I was watching the British series "The Secret Diary of a Call Girl" when this bag came into the scene! It's haunting me! This series had a great fashion sense and there's that red Mulberry Baywater that the lead actress favors. 

Can anyone identify this bag? This was carried by the pro-dom rival Charlotte! Here are the snapshots! Cookies to the bag lover who can identify it!


----------



## jamamcg

anelitesheep said:


> I was watching the British series "The Secret Diary of a Call Girl" when this bag came into the scene! It's haunting me! This series had a great fashion sense and there's that red Mulberry Baywater that the lead actress favors.
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag? This was carried by the pro-dom rival Charlotte! Here are the snapshots! Cookies to the bag lover who can identify it!



Looks like Jimmy Choo Ramona Shopper

heres one
http://www.pursepage.com/jimmy-choo-purses/jimmy-choo-ramona-shopper-in-mauve-patent.html


----------



## tyvey

tyvey said:


> If there's anywhere I could get the answer, I knew it'd be here:  I'd like to identify a bag that is black, east/west, probably about 12"w x 8"h x 6"d, carry handles with a drop of about 6".
> 
> Its primary feature that I've noticed is that it has an exterior, zippered pocket running the entire width of the outside of the bag, which has a lot of gathers like an accordion lampshade.  I believe (not positive) that:
> -- the pocket is nylon
> -- the top of the pocket is slightly curved (in the shape of a frown, not smile)
> -- the zipper is gold
> -- the interior is crimson
> 
> It looks KINDA like this (I tried to embed a picture here but it didn't work).
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



SUCCESS!! I've identified the bag:  it's MZ Wallace's Bea.


----------



## alouette

anelitesheep said:


> I was watching the British series "The Secret Diary of a Call Girl" when this bag came into the scene! It's haunting me! This series had a great fashion sense and there's that red Mulberry Baywater that the lead actress favors.
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag? This was carried by the pro-dom rival Charlotte! Here are the snapshots! Cookies to the bag lover who can identify it!




It's not the Ramona as the handles are attached differently to the bag.

It's the Jimmy Choo Riley in black patent leather, Pyramid version.


----------



## HandbagAshley

Can someone please identify what bag this is. I'm in love!!!

















Also, here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbRpwrrzpvE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thank you guys!


----------



## qtkarebear

HELP!!!!

I don't even know where to start with this one, Anybody have any ideas. I think its great and haven't ever seen the styles used elsewhere

the strap is 2 pieces that tie.  they are finished. I thought possibly someone cut them, but not the case, all completely sewn double layered, cant see any of the stitching. and the lighter of the two browns is a different leather very thin- maybe goat, or lamb???

The inside has a very durable cotton, very thick- almost like canvas.  It is a darker richer brown then either of the two leathers on the outside.   The two front pockets are two  pockets they don't reach through like they appear to be similar to the front pocket of a "hoodie" sweatshirt. there is on snap in the center of the mouth, other than that there is a drawstring that can be pulled for either side

Tere is one little fancy shaped leather flap centered below the inside zipper pocket in gold lettering "liena son-son" is punched into it  No other tags, no remnants of any other tag cut out anywhere in the lining.

Searched the internet alone,it yielded nothing, I know I'll have better luck here....I just wanted to do it all by myself, first!


Im looking forward to seeing what anyone has to say.

Thank for your help, everyone out there


----------



## indiaink

This will get moved to the right thread - in the future, please post these kinds of requests to this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html


----------



## auntie em

Need help identifying this purse. Thanks!


----------



## Robit shiry

Very beautiful bag.I also like it very much.


----------



## alouette

auntie em said:


> Need help identifying this purse. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1602330



Chloe Jemma


----------



## auntie em

alouette said:
			
		

> Chloe Jemma



Thanks!


----------



## seotuihieu

the pictures are so small. cannot really see


----------



## diamonte

this has been authenticated by the forum but i havent a clue what ive bought?
 any ideas please and what season

item- Authentic Marc by Marc Jacobs 100% leather tote
listing- 120860590160
seller-psjasmine
link-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120860590160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## diamonte

by the above post i mean the name of the style   TIA X


----------



## diamonte

it is definate authentic   and has been seen on the forum,  the seller to me bought it in 1998 from harrods london,  i havent seen anything like it either,  would be great to know the name of the style though , its arrived today and its really lovely  thanks anyway x


----------



## Bag Fetish

this isnt a handbag, its a cosmetic case but I thought the wonderful ladies here might be able to help.
What is is called or where can I buy it??


----------



## Lips

Bag Fetish said:


> this isnt a handbag, its a cosmetic case but I thought the wonderful ladies here might be able to help.
> What is is called or where can I buy it??



Vendula sell this type of geisha design...

http://www.vendula.co.uk/geisha-t15


It might be by them - maybe an old season?

- Lips


----------



## Bag Fetish

'll check that site... 
its from at least mid 2011





Lips said:


> Vendula sell this type of geisha design...
> 
> http://www.vendula.co.uk/geisha-t15
> 
> 
> It might be by them - maybe an old season?
> 
> - Lips


----------



## frostiegurl

I need help identifying this handbag.  Other than the half torn Barneys tag that was inside the zippered inner pocket, there's no other identifier.  
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/423512_10150540638000178_631335177_9172445_1173029033_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/420067_10150540638085178_631335177_9172446_2036365793_n.jpg


----------



## cmoskos

Hi all-I am SO hoping that someone will be able to id this gorgous blue bag for me. Brooklyn Decker is on the left, if that helps at all. also, I am new to TPF, so please let me know if my photo does not work. Thank you soo much in advance!!!






Here is the link to the photo:

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc423/cmoskos/Blue bag/?action=view&current=bluebag.jpg


----------



## LVBagLady

Hi. Can anyone tell me the name of this Dooney & Bourke and what year it was released?


----------



## LVBagLady

These two items were with the bag. I don't know if they originally came with the bag or were purchased separately. Maybe a QVC deal?


----------



## LVBagLady

Fake? It has the red/white/blue tag w/number on back and made in China tag. Is there a place to authenticate Dooney on here? Someone offered them to my sister's husband for s price of course.


----------



## tamsters

Hi, I'd love your help with identifying this bag, carried by Diane Lockhart in The Good Wife.
This screen shot is kinda blurry. You can get a better view of the bag by watching the scene, 19:30 into the episode: http://www.cbs.com/shows/the_good_wife/video/2198432013/the-good-wife-live-from-damascus





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Little Bird

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I can help w/ a few details on the tag. The number written on the tag is the 'development' #. it can be broken down indicating season, category, etc. The development process takes time so generally it happens aprx 1 yr - 18 mos prior to production. Since your bag is a sample it may not be exact as some details could have been revised. Even the materials may be available and not actual. Peints are also usually not made on production quality machines due to cost. The only way you will know for sure is to compare it side-by-side with the real deal.


----------



## Davedoe

Can someone help tell me abbott this bag? It was given to me by my grandmother a couple years ago and I just recently found it in the closet. I was gonna sell it to a friend for 100 dollars but decided to do some research before I did. So what kind is it? Is it real? If it worth anything if keeping at all? Idk how to post pics on here so if someone is willing to look st it please email me daevaunhenson@gmail.com


----------



## averagejoe

tamsters said:


> Hi, I'd love your help with identifying this bag, carried by Diane Lockhart in The Good Wife.
> This screen shot is kinda blurry. You can get a better view of the bag by watching the scene, 19:30 into the episode: http://www.cbs.com/shows/the_good_wife/video/2198432013/the-good-wife-live-from-damascus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Looks like a Gucci Stirup bag with the belt closure opened up, exposing the magnet underneath.


----------



## prime1

Can anyone help me identify these 3 bags?  I wanted to know what they were called.  They are def authentic as they were purchased at an actual Gucci store.

#1














#2









#3





Thank you for any/all help!


----------



## Lillemy71

averagejoe said:


> Looks like a Gucci Stirup bag with the belt closure opened up, exposing the magnet underneath.



I have been wondering myself what bag this was, but it's not the Gucci (doesn't come in this kind of red) and the details (as the handles) doesn't match. The locking strap of the Stirrup goes all the way round the bag but there was no such thing on DL bag. I have been trying to get a better picture but no such luck yet


----------



## Lillemy71

Lillemy71 said:


> I have been wondering myself what bag this was, but it's not the Gucci (doesn't come in this kind of red) and the details (as the handles) doesn't match. The locking strap of the Stirrup goes all the way round the bag but there was no such thing on DL bag. I have been trying to get a better picture but no such luck yet



The lock is also different  (looks more like Mulberry lock), but I have to admit it looks very much like a Gucci.


----------



## mehenrylong

There is no tag for something like that?


----------



## mehenrylong

prime1 said:


> Can anyone help me identify these 3 bags?  I wanted to know what they were called.  They are def authentic as they were purchased at an actual Gucci store.
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any/all help!


what is the code of this bag? could you take some pictures for the tag inside the bag?


----------



## princessan

I am fairly new here, so I couldn't open a new thread, could somebody help me with this bag, I'm sure I saw it somewhere but, I can't remember it. Would appreciate the help...


----------



## jamamcg

princessan said:
			
		

> I am fairly new here, so I couldn't open a new thread, could somebody help me with this bag, I'm sure I saw it somewhere but, I can't remember it. Would appreciate the help...



It's YSL muse two bag


----------



## tamsters

Thanks much!



Lillemy71 said:


> I have been wondering myself what bag this was, but it's not the Gucci (doesn't come in this kind of red) and the details (as the handles) doesn't match. The locking strap of the Stirrup goes all the way round the bag but there was no such thing on DL bag. I have been trying to get a better picture but no such luck yet


----------



## hol

Hi got this bag in a thrift store, can anyone tell me if it is authentic and what the style is? how to clean it and price range , year? Thanks so much!


----------



## tamsters

Here's another one from The Good Wife.  Black shoulder bag with large gold buckle.


----------



## tamsters

sorry, can't figure out how to delete the post.  see previous post.


----------



## samrik

Hi all! please help me find a bag like Justin in the movie friends with benefits   http://www.x17online.com/celebrities/justin_timberlake/justin_timberlake_carries_himself_well.php     and http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JTimberlake080310_X17#pic37


----------



## samrik

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JTimberlake080310_X17#pic37


----------



## samrik

bag in the first picture, thanks


----------



## samrik

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JTimberlake080310_X17#pic16


----------



## samrik

: &#1043;&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081;:


----------



## V0N1B2

samrik said:


> Hi all! please help me find a bag like Justin in the movie friends with benefits   http://www.x17online.com/celebrities/justin_timberlake/justin_timberlake_carries_himself_well.php     and http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=JTimberlake080310_X17#pic37


I can't tell what the brand is that Justin is carrying, but if you are looking for "a bag _like_ Justin's..." check out the Mulberry Clipper.  I thought that's what it was a first glance.


----------



## samrik

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't tell what the brand is that Justin is carrying, but if you are looking for "a bag _like_ Justin's..." check out the Mulberry Clipper.  I thought that's what it was a first glance.



Thank you very much, I looked for something on the internet can not find such a bag, and like many models, but I want it so, because for example on this page http://gps.outtraveler.com/2011/02/companion-piece- mulberry-clipper-leather-holdall.html side parts are different from the picture


----------



## MoreBags4Life

Please ladies, 

Can you identify this bag that Queen Rania of Jordan is carrying? 

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## xbwoman

Hi everyone, 

My cousin is looking for this bag, can anyone tell what brand and model it is? Thanks!


----------



## taat.trang

Can someone please identify this Gucci bag is authentic or not?


----------



## alouette

taat.trang said:


> Can someone please identify this Gucci bag is authentic or not?



You'll have more luck posting in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html


----------



## taat.trang

alouette said:


> You'll have more luck posting in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html



Tks so much


----------



## samrik

anybody help me?


----------



## almanor

Hi everyone...This is my first post and I pray I do it right, so I don't get laughed off this forum, because this forum is awesome! Anyway, I found this little suede bag at a little shop where I live and it is extremely well made, quite heavy as well.  Magnetic Closure, Taupe colored suede, the lining inside is silk/satin with a zipper closure, and the Gold Chain.  I was hoping someone might be able to identify this bag by the chain or?  Or, if it is even a designer bag?  Like I said this is my virgin post, so please don't hold that against me.  And, Thank You for any help you could throw my way. Thank you so very much.


----------



## auntie em

Saw this on Pinterest and pic is uploaded by user and they don't know the purse nor the bracelets. I'm hoping somebody can help me identify the bag and if anyone can identify the bracelets if you recognize it. All help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zahira

Hi all,

I got this bag from a friend who bought it from Bicester's Mulberry.
As Im not a "Mulberry girl" I dont have an idea which model this is.

I did some reasearch and the model is similar to Daria Hobo, but when comparing the size to the ones on online shop at the moment, it doesnt match.

I dont think the leather is soft spongy leather either, it feels slightly harder sleek leather and doesnt settle well when carrying it.  Well propably that is why it was in Bicester's store.

Does anyone have an idea is this Daria Hobo or some another model? And how is this leather called?

Size is approximately H35 x W33 x D10


----------



## auroraland

hi, can anyone help me identify this bag please? love this color badly~ thanks!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

The authenticate Cartier is not exist as a thread:/Does anyone know if this is authentic and some details for it?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11082970508...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_9105wt_1396
Thank you all in advanced!!


----------



## keidy12

Can someone tell me is this bag is real?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...ps=63&clkid=6705362502279607562#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks


----------



## island.addy

Ok, someone posted about this bag a while back. It is in a pop up ad for HauteLook along with a pair of brown boots. This is hands down the most GORGEOUS cognac colored leather bag I have ever seen (which is why I just wasted 4 hours trying to find it). I am totally obsessed and am dying to find this. I contacted the adverstiser and they don't know who makes this bag. So, I am reposting the screen shot from last year take a look and give me ANY ideas. Even let me know if there is a particular designer you think this looks like. Much appreciated everyone!


----------



## angelic

Can anyone please identify this purse. Thanks
s04.imageupper.com/1_t/1/D13307494581772349_1.jpg
credit eyeprime


----------



## Bbyjill

Will someone please verify or give information on this handbag?  Hobo?


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Will someone please verify or give information on this handbag?  Hobo?



Any info?


----------



## catsoup

My friend saw this on TV and is dying to know what it is. Maybe an MJ, considering the faceplate? Thanks!


----------



## ima_ailurophile

*Can anyone help ID this bag?  Thank you!*


----------



## ima_ailurophile

ima_ailurophile said:


> *Can anyone help ID this bag?  Thank you!*




Never mind, found it!


----------



## jlove

auroraland said:


> hi, can anyone help me identify this bag please? love this color badly~ thanks!


I know that I saw a similar bag in Dillard's department store...but cannot remember the designer.  They are quite popular right now (whipstitching)


----------



## jlove

Bbyjill said:


> Any info?


I believe that I have seen these bags on MyHabitat (division of Amazon that sells upscale products).


----------



## samrik

someone can help? in this case? and where to buy?


----------



## Bbyjill

jlove said:
			
		

> I believe that I have seen these bags on MyHabitat (division of Amazon that sells upscale products).



Thanks! ill see what i come up with!


----------



## auroraland

jlove said:


> I know that I saw a similar bag in Dillard's department store...but cannot remember the designer.  They are quite popular right now (whipstitching)


Thanks!


----------



## LovelyDulceAmor

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jessica151

I have two older Gucci bags that I am trying to identify. Can you please help. Thanks!

-Jessica


----------



## bellabags23

Can anyone tell me what bag this actress is carrying, not Vanessa the other one. Thank you
Also does anyone know what sunglasses Vanessa is wearing? Thank you


----------



## alouette

bellabags23 said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this actress is carrying, not Vanessa the other one. Thank you
> Also does anyone know what sunglasses Vanessa is wearing? Thank you



Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier hobo. 

Unknown on sunnies.


----------



## Pearly_81

I'm new here..how do I attach photos??


----------



## bellabags23

alouette said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Hillier hobo.
> 
> Unknown on sunnies.



Thank you so much *Alouette*


----------



## VOTRON

I cannot find any info on these, any help anyone? THanks!

Monogram Tote


















Monogram bag 2


----------



## LoverofLouisV

I've got this Louis vuitton- I can't find the name!
I think its vintage.. but its definately authentic.. its got a Serial number,proper stitching all the good stuff .

Help me Identify it!


----------



## LoverofLouisV

keidy12 said:


> Can someone tell me is this bag is real?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...ps=63&clkid=6705362502279607562#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thanks



I believe that bag is authentic! x


----------



## ghadeerghazali

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg


looks like the mulberry bag


----------



## ghadeerghazali

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this red bag! What brand & model is it? TIA!
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/2-hot-2-handle-5403/patricia-clarkson-hugony-premiere-57138.html


red valentino


----------



## xbwoman

Please help to identify what's the bag that Emma Stone carrying in this picture!

Thanks!


----------



## cologne

xbwoman said:


> Please help to identify what's the bag that Emma Stone carrying in this picture!
> 
> Thanks!



Its Lanvin
http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/INT/...-18040.html?color=Petrolium Blue&colorid=374#


----------



## xbwoman

cologne said:


> Its Lanvin
> http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/INT/...-18040.html?color=Petrolium Blue&colorid=374#



Thanks!


----------



## missborlax

Hey all, 
would you please be able to let me know what this bag is?! have been dying to know for ages.
thanks!


----------



## Parimari

missborlax said:


> Hey all,
> would you please be able to let me know what this bag is?! have been dying to know for ages.
> thanks!



Givenchy


----------



## francesmromuald

Can anyone help me authenticate this lv bag: item name: Louis Vuitton ebene damier Canvas Neverfull; Item No:251016451787;Seller ID: raealltheway; link http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251016451787&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:PH:1123


----------



## francesmromuald

Please help me authenticate this item that I recently purchased on ebay
Item Name: Hermes Her bag PM Black and Sand Canvas with black leather 2 in 1 Excellent
Item No: 400281515086
Seller ID: crossroad 881
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/400281515086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## missborlax

Parimari said:


> Givenchy


thanks heaps! do you know if it has a name eg. Nightingale? (obv not that but something else?) many thanks!!


----------



## citygirl99

Can anyone please identify my Balenciaga handbag. Name, style, year, exact name of colour would be most helpful.

On the inside label it says "Balenciaga Paris" "No 0162C" "115748".
On the back of label it says "128523 3555 made in Italy"

Below are some photos of bag


----------



## indiaink

citygirl99, I am much afraid your bag is a fake bag.  There are many indicators that show this is not authentic.  I would suggest you post in the Balenciaga forum, in the following thread, and they will assist you there - make sure to read the first post: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-717904.html



citygirl99 said:


> Can anyone please identify my Balenciaga handbag. Name, style, year, exact name of colour would be most helpful.
> 
> On the inside label it says "Balenciaga Paris" "No 0162C" "115748".
> On the back of label it says "128523 3555 made in Italy"
> 
> Below are some photos of bag


----------



## Parimari

missborlax said:


> thanks heaps! do you know if it has a name eg. Nightingale? (obv not that but something else?) many thanks!!



I dont know the Name. Its Def. Not Nightingale. Its from the givenchy studded Collection. I have the Sacca studded. 

Sorry but try to google it.  
My bag is 4????? Years Old i think.


----------



## reppeprd

Does anyone know what this is? I've been drooling over it for months now. 




Those are screen caps from this video,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-_g...DvjVQa1PpcFNW4ZcVzTAQaLbOmeEbmqBh-MB68u2zQRo=

from about 5:56-6:00.


----------



## Ilovemiau

missborlax said:


> Hey all,
> would you please be able to let me know what this bag is?! have been dying to know for ages.
> thanks!



Hello,

Its the Studded Bugatti bag Givenchy in Medium size i guess. 

I had it & was a cutie. I gave it to my sister


----------



## Parimari

Here are 2 pics of the bag.


----------



## gillian74

My mom has finally agreed to start distributing some of her older (rarely used) bags amongst her hard-working, career minded daughters! I'm having some trouble tracking down exact models and values on a few of the bags. 

I'm attaching photos of two in particular the black one is a Hermes and the tan one is a Malo. 

Any ideas? THANKS! 

PHOTOS:











http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w371/gnelson74/herm.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w371/gnelson74/malo.jpg


----------



## samrik

help me identify a brand handbags, I have written before, why now I can not attach a picture


----------



## mcr

Hi! please help me identify the name of this Gucci handbag. I bought this last May, 2011 and I need to resell it asap. Unfortunately I dont know the details of this. Please help.

http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/maeramas/?action=view&current=gucci1.jpg


----------



## lalamed

Please can someone help me ID this bag? I need to know the name & designer of the clutch the girl on the right is carrying. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## melissatx

Hello, I was wondering if you all knew anything about these handbags? my search has only turned up two and they are both the same style and color. The lock on the bag says Olly and the owner has said its an Olly of London but I cant find anymore or anything about them. Any help would be great!

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/75427114


thanks so much!
melissa


----------



## PepperMint251

Hello!
I found this pretty handbag for five bucks at a flea market, and was wondering if anyone had any information about the designer or the history of the brand. The material feels like a heavy cotton canvas with red leather trim, and the inner leather tag is stamped "Angela Amiri Made in Italy". A google search yielded this old LA Times article from 2000 that mentions her as a handbag designer but other than that and an odd etsy item I couldn't find anything. If anyone could take a look at the photos I took that would be great!

Here's an album: http://imgur.com/a/q0oKl

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MJDaisy

can anyone id this bag ?

tia


----------



## waterlotus

Hi Sorry to cut into your thread, but i am not allowed to post for some reason. Can anyone tell me where i can buy this bag? Its a Bruno Magli, i have googled this bag to death and cannot find it anywhere. Thanks in advance

wishpot.com/product/rue-la-la---bruno-magli-ceglie-leather-hobo/20131064


----------



## indiaink

MJDaisy said:


> can anyone id this bag ?
> 
> tia
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1651102



You might have better luck posting in the correct thread...http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html


----------



## MJDaisy

can anyone please id this? tia


----------



## MJDaisy

indiaink said:


> You might have better luck posting in the correct thread...http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html



thx!


----------



## francipesca

MillieStevens said:


> It is a Mark Cross bag, inspired by the one Grace Kelly carried in Alfred Hitchcock's film, Rear Window! Mark Cross has just relaunched and you can find it in Saks now! Their website is markcross1845.com and you can follow them on twitter @MarkCrossPRGirl and Facebook!


This is indeed  a Mark Cross  Purse, and was meant to be  inspired by  Grace Kelly in Rear Window


----------



## sheila_c

Can anyone identify which Dooney these are?

Post 297: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-dooney-lovers-306645-20.html#post17409790












Thanks!


----------



## TheCuratedClose

Hello, fellow tPF members! I am new to this site, but wanted to know if anyone could help me out with this: Its a vintage "Kelly"-style (although NOT Hermes...), but is from the resort clothier in Florida called Maus & Hoffman. I found it in a vintage shop, and am wondering if anyone has ever seen one before? I called M&H in Palm Beach and Boca Raton, and they had no idea what I was talking about. The only identifying marks are located in the front of the bag, and read "Made in Italy for Maus & Hoffman"...it is beautifully made and lined in goatskin, and has a flip-down little "writing desk" in the front. It also came with the original key and clochette, and the lock still functions. Much thanks in advance for your knowledge! https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...911&sads=7M6xIVNMe-lS3cWMXpk7qY062kI&sadssc=1


----------



## mcheri4ever

Nice bag very classy


----------



## IrisCole

TheCuratedClose said:


> Hello, fellow tPF members! I am new to this site, but wanted to know if anyone could help me out with this: Its a vintage "Kelly"-style (although NOT Hermes...), but is from the resort clothier in Florida called Maus & Hoffman. I found it in a vintage shop, and am wondering if anyone has ever seen one before? I called M&H in Palm Beach and Boca Raton, and they had no idea what I was talking about. The only identifying marks are located in the front of the bag, and read "Made in Italy for Maus & Hoffman"...it is beautifully made and lined in goatskin, and has a flip-down little "writing desk" in the front. It also came with the original key and clochette, and the lock still functions. Much thanks in advance for your knowledge! https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...911&sads=7M6xIVNMe-lS3cWMXpk7qY062kI&sadssc=1



The link takes me to a "server error" page -- do you have another photo, or can you upload one to someplace like Webshots or ImageShack?


----------



## TheCuratedClose

IrisCole said:


> The link takes me to a "server error" page -- do you have another photo, or can you upload one to someplace like Webshots or ImageShack?



http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2484061350107441671sDTNEB?vhost=entertainment Thanks!!!!


----------



## IrisCole

TheCuratedClose said:


> http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2484061350107441671sDTNEB?vhost=entertainment Thanks!!!!



For vintage bags, that style is pretty typical of pieces that were made in the late 1950s through the 1960s.  Most were made of relatively inexpensive leather or patent leather, and typically run anywhere from $15 - $45, depending on where you're buying from.  The leather and construction on yours look a bit nicer, so I'd expect a slightly higher price.  I'm not familiar with the brand specifically, so you might do some additional poking about to see if there are collectors of the label.

Pretty bag though!


----------



## dyyong

hello ladies, please help identify this bag, TIA! 

http://www.thesartorialist.com/


----------



## sicituradastra

Please help me identify it. I'm in love with it.

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1b29sRtjn1r5vyhko1_500.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## IrisCole

dyyong said:


> hello ladies, please help identify this bag, TIA!
> 
> http://www.thesartorialist.com/



Which one are you looking for? (Link goes to a whole page of looks.)


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> hello ladies, please help identify this bag, TIA!
> 
> http://www.thesartorialist.com/





IrisCole said:


> Which one are you looking for? (Link goes to a whole page of looks.)



oops! the March 25, Grey & Blue, New York one


----------



## happygirl8

http://bellamostra.tumblr.com/post/19938555101


----------



## TheMrsKwok

hi, can someone help me to identify this bag please? it looks pretty vintage and i totally cant find a clue to identify it, hope someone can help me please~


----------



## TheMrsKwok




----------



## pinkandgreen

i40.servimg.com/u/f40/16/00/16/02/01402910.jpg
perfect new work tote, if i can find the designer! 
hope someone can help


----------



## sahar2012

happygirl8 said:


> http://bellamostra.tumblr.com/post/19938555101



thats a kate spade bag


----------



## blacat_mac

Please please help me find the style of this bag. I know it's Miu Miu but what style? I MUST have it!!

http://pinterest.com/pin/156711262003742890/

Thanks!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Misha089

Hi there,

my gf saw this bag. Maybe you guys can help me find the designer.

Best regards,
Misha





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Surelyfunke

Large Kristen Tote.



sheila_c said:


> Can anyone identify which Dooney these are?
> 
> Post 297: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-dooney-lovers-306645-20.html#post17409790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sicituradastra

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1b29sRtjn1r5vyhko1_500.jpg


----------



## MJDaisy

MJDaisy said:


> can anyone please id this? tia




hi reposting this one....hopeful


----------



## papertiger

TheMrsKwok said:


> View attachment 1656935



I wonder if it's an old Número 10 bag, their leather is so similar. Anyway even if it isn't I think you might like the brand 


http://www.numero10bags.it/collection/


----------



## alilbit

Hi guy!  This is my first post and I was wondering if you guys could do be a huge favor and ID this bag for me!!  Thank you!!  http://theberry.com/2012/03/28/lets-trade-wardrobes-and-call-it-even-31-photos-2/trade-wardrobes-18-28/


----------



## TheMrsKwok

papertiger said:


> I wonder if it's an old Número 10 bag, their leather is so similar. Anyway even if it isn't I think you might like the brand
> 
> 
> http://www.numero10bags.it/collection/



omg ! thank you so much for your reply, i really appreciate it 
and yes, i love their collection, very understated and pretty , thank you so much


----------



## firecracker86

Hi! I'm a new member. I found this pic on facebook and can't ask the person who owns it - but I LOVE THIS BAG. Any ideas? or a good substitute?! Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

firecracker86 said:


> Hi! I'm a new member. I found this pic on facebook and can't ask the person who owns it - but I LOVE THIS BAG. Any ideas? or a good substitute?! Thank you!!



Check out* Roger Vivier Metro *bags


----------



## CrayonMarks

Any ideas on this one - the photo is a couple of years old:

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=bullockcoffee040110_X17#pic5


----------



## alilbit

alilbit said:


> Hi guy!  This is my first post and I was wondering if you guys could do be a huge favor and ID this bag for me!!  Thank you!!  http://theberry.com/2012/03/28/lets-trade-wardrobes-and-call-it-even-31-photos-2/trade-wardrobes-18-28/


I found it on my own:  Tory Burch 797 satchel in case anyone else was wondering


----------



## makn808

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120409/reese-witherspoon-1-435.jpg

i love this color blocked tote!  anyone know who makes it? thank you!


----------



## Johngower

makn808 said:


> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120409/reese-witherspoon-1-435.jpg
> 
> i love this color blocked tote!  anyone know who makes it? thank you!



It's from Céline


----------



## mlbags

This bag is awfully interesting.... please ID, anyone?
Credit - Vanessa Jackman's blog


----------



## selinajone

Maybe you can go online and the bag of the query information, this will be a reliable, moreover, if don't care whether it copy product of words, in fact it is a beautiful, very practical


----------



## Dirty Senorita

Hi

I know the shoes are Christian Louboutin but does anyone know what Christina's bag is?

Is very small but would like a bigger verison...


----------



## reppeprd

Okay, I made a post a few pages ago *** didn't get a response. I found a better screen cap though so I'm hoping someone can help! *** sorry if this is really obvious but I know pretty much NOTHING about purses 





Thank ***!


----------



## Kookaburra

hi all, i am not even sure if this is a new or old item.  I cannot find anything resembling this on Chanel's website or eBay store.  Anyone can help me identify this bag?  Thanks!

http://osflanker.smugmug.com/photos/i-2jX7gbg/0/XL/i-2jX7gbg-XL.jpg


----------



## TKM69

Anyone know what this hindmarch is and was it really as expensive?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Anya-Hind...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc48ac0d6


----------



## iwantahermes

*What bag is this??* 
Anyone know what handbag this is? 
http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/qbRi9...herine+Deneuve 

I thought it might be Roger Vivier or Hermes, it looks like croc, does anyone know of a similar style in a more affordable brand. thanks so much


----------



## Morisa

the link you posted doesn't work.  do you have a photo?


----------



## iwantahermes

Sorry this should be ok now.

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/qbRi9lUovMf/Yves+Saint+Laurent+Funeral/ER5ht6zW_jj/Catherine+Deneuve


----------



## papertiger

iwantahermes said:


> Sorry this should be ok now.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/qbRi9lUovMf/Yves+Saint+Laurent+Funeral/ER5ht6zW_jj/Catherine+Deneuve



It is a vintage Hermes. 

Most premiere designers have a more formal type of box bag ATM including Roger Vivier's Metro, Gucci's G 1973 flap, Celine's Box etc but I think it will take a while for less-expensive and the highstreet to catch-up.

Your best bet to buy one for a reasonable amount is to look for an excellent vintage bag of the same era


----------



## iwantahermes

thanks so much...i have seen the gucci 1973 flap but in lizard its about £2600 - patent leather is about £1500 - the handle is longer though and i really like the shorter handle on the catherine deneuve one. i have seen some hermes that are vintage but i have bought vintage before and have been disappointed with the condition as they always look better in the pictures i find than in real life. i did think about the roger vivier miss viv but i dont like the frame. i have even looked at launer they are an english brand worn by the queen and nice but not overly chic. i guess i'll settle for waiting and looking or end up buying the gucci patent but you know when you think the quality just isnt there any more!! thanks so much for listening.


----------



## papertiger

iwantahermes said:


> thanks so much...i have seen the gucci 1973 flap but in lizard its about £2600 - patent leather is about £1500 - the handle is longer though and i really like the shorter handle on the catherine deneuve one. i have seen some hermes that are vintage but i have bought vintage before and have been disappointed with the condition as they always look better in the pictures i find than in real life. i did think about the roger vivier miss viv but i dont like the frame. i have even looked at launer they are an english brand worn by the queen and nice but not overly chic. i guess i'll settle for waiting and looking or end up buying the gucci patent but you know when you think the quality just isnt there any more!! thanks so much for listening.



I have a Gucci python 1973 flap and I was very impressed by the workmanship, definitely as good as contemporary H. In fact, if you are hoping for the standard of a an Hermes vintage croc _anywhere_ these days I am afraid you are sure to be dissapointed, I have vintage Hermes and have passed twice on bags recently that I felt were not up to my expectations. Those Hermes vintage bags are not even cost effective to be made anymore, they say they innovate for contemporary taste but actually the profit margins would be slashed if they made the Mallette, which is why they modified the design to make the Toolbox. 

The lizard Gucci G 1973 Flap used to be £2700 (I was thinking about the black but I already have a larger Gucci lizard 'Kelly') NOW its gone up to £2860! And yet that still represents good value for money when you consider the skin and the work. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought the black patent only comes in the smaller size (which is also cute). Both sizes have an adjustable handle, the Med can be used in hand or on the shoulder but the the Small's handle does go to just below the hand. 

I agree about Launer, there bags are excellently made but look a bit stuffy rather than old-school chic. 

If you are in the UK, try fussy vintage consignment shops like the one at Libertys, they will do a 'forgotten name' but good quality bag for £3-600. I would say their name but they dont do me any favours . Also, try Grey's antique market (near Bond St Stn) stall holders like Linda Bee and downstairs in the main vintage area have new (old) stock all the time, maybe a trip to Port de Bello market is in order


----------



## iwantahermes

hi yes ive looked back on the gucci website and you are right in that the black patent is only in the smaller. yes it is £2860 i think for lizard, so you would say that the quality is good, hardware heavish etc. my friend thought it would date but i just cant seem to find something like it with my only concern being the handles are a bit long in as much as i really just wanted something just hand held. yes ive been to grays and linda bee but everything exotic was in need of some for of repair or just plain musty. they are a few old hermes on ebay but again im sceptical of what i cant see.

Thanks so much.


----------



## pradacervo

Trying to find a place to BUY this bag new or used. It's old... I know.* Prada Cervo Antik Hobo* is the style, I believe. Pictured here._ If ANYONE can please help me find one_ I would be ever so grateful. I have only ever seen one posted on an ebay type site 2 years ago and I could kick myself for not buying it for 1k.


Picture here
And here


----------



## pradacervo

thanks


----------



## pradacervo

for nothing


----------



## KatsBags

Instead of posting a response that could be construed as rude... why don't you post your request in the Prada sub-forum?


----------



## pradacervo

I am not sure how to do that... Can you link me to the correct forum please?


----------



## KatsBags

pradacervo said:


> I am not sure how to do that... Can you link me to the correct forum please?



http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/

You can also click on the "Browse Forum" tab and all sub-forums will pop up. You might have to search a little but everything is there.

HTH


----------



## franchosa

http://imageshack.us/f/69/vlcsnap2012040718h36m52.png/


----------



## moon.river

Hi!

Thanks to anyone who may be able to help me - I am trying to find out what this bag is called. I know it is by Stella McCartney and a couple of years old. Would really appreciate any help you can give me!

Thanks

http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab221/EnVogueLove_/maria8603-01.jpg


----------



## pradacervo

katsbags said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/
> 
> you can also click on the "browse forum" tab and all sub-forums will pop up. You might have to search a little but everything is there.
> 
> Hth



thank you!


----------



## Brontski

I have never seen this bag but it matches her shoes quite nicely. Could it be a Louboutin?


----------



## SuziAck

Can someone authenticate this Michael Kors tote?  I posted on the MK forum, but that forum doesn't seem to have much traffic and i haven't gotten a response/  Anyone?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19066435336...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1060

I haven't seen this tote with rounded edges which is why i am asking.  Plus no one else has bid on it, but i'd love it if were authentic!  Thanks.


----------



## franchosa

Could someone please help me identify the purse the lady is holding in this picture:  http://imageshack.us/f/69/vlcsnap2012040718h36m52.png/  I really like it and want to get it once I find out the brand name. Thanks.


----------



## LittleMissAnet

Hi, I inherited this bag, it looks like really high quality bag (probably lamb skin). There is written "made in italy" and this gold horse and cart logo. This bag is vintage (I guess 1970-1980). Do you have any idea what brand it is according its logo? 
Thank you,
Anet


----------



## msbeany

can someone help me ID this bag? greatly appreciate it.


----------



## alouette

msbeany said:


> can someone help me ID this bag? greatly appreciate it.



Is that a Foley + Corinna? Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## msbeany

it does look similar doesn't it? but the top handle/straps don't look it. thanks for your input though!


----------



## sarah.mo

hi, i'm new here, i have an important question about handbags, where i can ask it? please help me thanks here is the following question of mine , i have some questions about marc jacobs (marc by marc) handbags please helllp meeee  


1. Are are the models http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs/womens/bags/ , here on the site? i mean if a bag is designed by marc jacobs, they all should be here , right? or there are just few of them, and there are more designed marc by marc bags?

2. Do they should have all "marc jacobs" printed on the liner inside? or just specific models?( according to the site)

3. how can i spot a fake bag? i recently got one from a friend and it has the marc jacobs printed on a metal inside of it, and also marc by marc , and marc jacobs in the liner inside, and it looks authenic , but the zipper doesn't have any riri m8 on the zipper, do marc by marc bags also should have riri zipper?

thanks in advance, i'd be so glad if you can help me


----------



## Lastonepromise

Can someone anyone tell me where I can get this bag from? Thanks in advance!


----------



## catsoup

Bought this at a consignment place today (looks a lot better IRL!). There was a label inside but it's gone. Likely a no-name brand but hoping someone can find out.


----------



## giselle87

Hi!

I saw the most gorgeous Navy blue handbag with gold chain straps and tassels on the street so I have no idea who created that handbag!

I was wondering if anyone could suggest another lovely Navy Blue handbag with golden chain straps.

Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

LittleMissAnet said:


> Hi, I inherited this bag, it looks like really high quality bag (probably lamb skin). There is written "made in italy" and this gold horse and cart logo. This bag is vintage (I guess 1970-1980). Do you have any idea what brand it is according its logo?
> Thank you,
> Anet



the logo is slightly different, but i stumbled across this
http://www.vintageheirloom.com/celine/celine-bags/monogram-classic-style-box-bag#.T4hHTO09Hww 

hope it helps


----------



## 2229wate

Trying to find the name/style of the prada issue pictured below...thanx

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-269hcr9UsHc/T2dEm1jG6rI/AAAAAAAAC6o/J80Fvt1sr2g/s400/Prada.jpg


----------



## aprila11111

Alli Speed is a daily vlogger from Youtube. The purse can be seen at 4:11, 3:03, 3:20 in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb9eoG_aEC0

I think it is Kate Spade, just because I know it is her favorite designer, but can't find the exact bag when I google search for it. Anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## soya3sauce

What style and colour name ami I?


----------



## IrisCole

LittleMissAnet said:


> Hi, I inherited this bag, it looks like really high quality bag (probably lamb skin). There is written "made in italy" and this gold horse and cart logo. This bag is vintage (I guess 1970-1980). Do you have any idea what brand it is according its logo?
> Thank you,
> Anet



The little carriage logo reminds me of the Coach carriage symbol, so while I would think there would likely be other indicators if it were a Coach bag, it's at least a possibility.


----------



## IrisCole

moon.river said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks to anyone who may be able to help me - I am trying to find out what this bag is called. I know it is by Stella McCartney and a couple of years old. Would really appreciate any help you can give me!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://i866.photobucket.com/albums/ab221/EnVogueLove_/maria8603-01.jpg



Not all of her bags have specific style names, so it's possible that it was just something like "foldover clutch".


----------



## LittleMissAnet

IrisCole said:


> The little carriage logo reminds me of the Coach carriage symbol, so while I would think there would likely be other indicators if it were a Coach bag, it's at least a possibility.


Hi, thank you for your response. Unfortuntely it's not Coach nor Celine. There is written MADE IN ITALY so I guess it will be some small brand... (or some bigger brand who changed there logo throw years). If you can find the exact logo I will the happiest person.


----------



## IrisCole

LittleMissAnet said:


> Hi, thank you for your response. Unfortuntely it's not Coach nor Celine. There is written MADE IN ITALY so I guess it will be some small brand... (or some bigger brand who changed there logo throw years). If you can find the exact logo I will the happiest person.



Can you post a photo of the Made In Italy stamp or tag? Is there any additional marking on the chain or hardware? Like anything on the bag of the snap (if that's how it closes)?


----------



## BonBonz

soya3sauce said:


> What style and colour name ami I?



This is the Coach Kristin elevated leather Sage round leather satchel in Jade. Style number is 16823.


----------



## pandorabox

Hi! I stumbled on this today.. I know it is an 

Etienne Aigner Bucket Bag in Faded Burgundy Leather

I know that helps some. 

But .. How old is it? Approximately when was it made? Would it be considered vintage? I saw the leather and it was really nice. 

Please advise? 

Thanks!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/85384914/etienne-aigner-bucket-bag-in-faded


----------



## IrisCole

pandorabox said:


> Hi! I stumbled on this today.. I know it is an
> 
> Etienne Aigner Bucket Bag in Faded Burgundy Leather
> 
> I know that helps some.
> 
> But .. How old is it? Approximately when was it made? Would it be considered vintage? I saw the leather and it was really nice.
> 
> Please advise?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/85384914/etienne-aigner-bucket-bag-in-faded



Etienne Aigner bags can be a little difficult to date precisely because the design hasn't really changed that much from decade to decade.  Without seeing the interior on this one it's difficult to say for sure, but I'd guess late 70s/early 80s.  Some of the earlier bags have gold stamped "Etienne Aigner" on the interior, whereas newer can have fabric tags, heat-stamped leather labels, or even logo printed lining.


----------



## pandorabox

IrisCole said:


> Etienne Aigner bags can be a little difficult to date precisely because the design hasn't really changed that much from decade to decade.  Without seeing the interior on this one it's difficult to say for sure, but I'd guess late 70s/early 80s.  Some of the earlier bags have gold stamped "Etienne Aigner" on the interior, whereas newer can have fabric tags, heat-stamped leather labels, or even logo printed lining.



Thank you... Maybe I will go back and pick it up and then post some photos of the inside.


----------



## Suzann2

Im not sure if its real or not and any information would be great. Thank you!


----------



## bella_edwards87

Hi,

Can someone please help me identify the purse Julianne Hough is carrying in both the pictures below?







Thanks.


----------



## auntie em

bella_edwards87 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify the purse Julianne Hough is carrying in both the pictures below?
> 
> Thanks.



It looks like a Mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## bella_edwards87

Thanks auntie em!  You're right.  I checked mulberry.com.


----------



## auntie em

bella_edwards87 said:
			
		

> Thanks auntie em!  You're right.  I checked mulberry.com.



Glad I could help  lovely color.


----------



## Snoopie

Oh oh, can someone help me find some information about this bag? 
All I can tell is that it's probably from Versace.


----------



## Tambig

I purchased a WOC as a gift, it all looks good except the black metal (solid) CC logo on the snap and I have not found a single bag like this in the net, perhaps I am being paranoid as I did buy the bag from a Chanel store, but is the black metal (plastic?) logo a common feature, everything I see online seems gold or silver?


----------



## Jinsun

Hello. Can anyone id this bag?  I've seen it many times but I can't think of the designer. Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I think it's an YSL Besace http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-besace-bags-here-368675.html


----------



## Jinsun

Thanks.  I knew it was YSL but not the muse 2 and I couldn't find it on the website.  Looks like its discontinued


----------



## JennyHxoxo

jamamcg said:


> they are both crocodile Kelly's and they look quite real to me  Lucky Girls



THANK YOU! I am a shoe aficionado but just starting my handbag collection. Do you have any idea sizes on these?


----------



## jluvpink




----------



## irishchick71

Looking for the brand of this handbag??? Where to purchase, saw it on Pinterest and love it


----------



## cologne

Its Proenza Schouler http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1/pouch


----------



## jamamcg

JennyHxoxo said:


> THANK YOU! I am a shoe aficionado but just starting my handbag collection. Do you have any idea sizes on these?



sorry i have no idea about size as i don't know how big the women in the photos are in real life (they could be very petite and the bag is a standard size, or they could be very tall and these bags could be huge)


----------



## IrisCole

jluvpink said:


>



Chanel Jumbo Perforated Flap.  Not sure of the year though - 2011? 2010 maybe?


----------



## Nat

jluvpink said:


>





IrisCole said:


> Chanel Jumbo Perforated Flap.  Not sure of the year though - 2011? 2010 maybe?




The perforated flaps came out in 2008


----------



## IrisCole

Nat said:


> The perforated flaps came out in 2008



Or two years before my earliest guess, lol


----------



## Nat

IrisCole said:


> Or two years before my earliest guess, lol



Let's just say a couple of years ago


----------



## jeddie8a

Hi everyone, 

I do not have the best picture but I saw this somewhere & really like this cute purse. I hope someone can help me identify it. I want it!!! Any help would be great. Its a cross body purse.


----------



## IrisCole

jeddie8a said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I do not have the best picture but I saw this somewhere & really like this cute purse. I hope someone can help me identify it. I want it!!! Any help would be great. Its a cross body purse.



MICHAEL Michael Kors


----------



## midsommer

Hi,

This about identifying a slouchy green leather bag from the tv show 'new girl'. Most recently seen in episode 22 where Jess picks a fight with Russell - she had it on couch next to her.
Unfortunately not many pictures available - two links below.

The poster couldn't identify this bag - can you? Would be very much appreciated!!

http://www.newgirlfashion.net/jess-green-leather-messenger-bag/

Last two pics have darkish pics of the bag - http://dresslikenewgirl.tumblr.com/post/21828639937/new-girl-episode-22-tomatoes-outfits-recap

TIA xx


----------



## skater1

hello can somone please identify the model of this chanel bag that I have. as well as the value of it.


----------



## lumlum_87

I have a MiuMiu suede satchel from many years ago.  I'm hoping someone can identify this for me and an estimated value of it.  I'm thinking of selling it.

Thank you!


----------



## skater1

Anyone?


----------



## littlerock

lumlum_87 said:


> I have a MiuMiu suede satchel from many years ago.  I'm hoping someone can identify this for me and an estimated value of it.  I'm thinking of selling it.
> 
> Thank you!





skater1 said:


> Anyone?



Honestly, you are better off going through ebay's current & completed listings for bags similar to this to get an idea of how much they are going for. I can't tell you how much this bag is worth but it's suede, it's light colored and it's older. Those three things are weigh against the price a bit.

Ebay is your best resource in this situation.

Also, you can repost in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229.html to get an idea of what the style name is. But do not announce that you are selling it. We don't allow those types of posts here.


----------



## Nat

skater1 said:


> hello can somone please identify the model of this chanel bag that I have. as well as the value of it.




I already answered your question in the Chanel forum.



lumlum_87 said:


> I have a MiuMiu suede satchel from many years ago.  I'm hoping someone can identify this for me and an estimated value of it.  I'm thinking of selling it.
> 
> Thank you!




Littlerock accidentally posted the ID thread of the Mulberry forum instead of the Miu Miu - hey, they both start with a M  -, here's the correct thread in addition to her post: http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-...ntify-this-miu-miu-84064-65.html#post21664166


----------



## 5thelement

Can anyone identify the bag that this designer-inspired bag is based on? I wanted to buy this from BagInc but they are out of stock. Additionally, if you can point me to other similar bags, I'd appreciate it.

Here's the link to the bag: http://www.baginc.com/adele-leather-shoulder-bag-black.html

TIA!


----------



## IrisCole

5thelement said:


> Can anyone identify the bag that this designer-inspired bag is based on? I wanted to buy this from BagInc but they are out of stock. Additionally, if you can point me to other similar bags, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Here's the link to the bag: http://www.baginc.com/adele-leather-shoulder-bag-black.html
> 
> TIA!



The hardware makes me think it's a copy of a Mulberry style.  Not positive though.


----------



## JessPagan

Hi!
I will like to someone help me identify this bag that Michelle Phan carries. =) Thank you.


----------



## Polka Dot

Does anyone know who makes this bag? (Pic from Paris Fashion Week this year)


----------



## IrisCole

Polka Dot said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag? (Pic from Paris Fashion Week this year)



Chloe "Madeline"


----------



## Polka Dot

IrisCole said:


> Chloe "Madeline"



Thank you!!


----------



## ecatch

i think its a le sport cortif inspired bag


----------



## ecatch

anyone knows where to get cheap bags in singapore?


----------



## Twinkabelle

Can anyone identify the bag Kim is carrying in this article? I think it's gorgeous. I went shopping yesterday and saw a woman carrying it in a gorgeous green and then saw this article today. 

Thank you! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-500-000-Mercedes-SLR-McLaren.html


----------



## jamamcg

Twinkabelle said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify the bag Kim is carrying in this article? I think it's gorgeous. I went shopping yesterday and saw a woman carrying it in a gorgeous green and then saw this article today.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2140937/Kanye-West-lends-Kim-Kardashian-500-000-Mercedes-SLR-McLaren.html



The bag is by Celine


----------



## intrigue

Twinkabelle said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Kim is carrying in this article? I think it's gorgeous. I went shopping yesterday and saw a woman carrying it in a gorgeous green and then saw this article today.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kardashian-500-000-Mercedes-SLR-McLaren.html



Celine Phantom Bag.


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

Can anyone tell me what's the name of this bag and where can I find it? Thank you


----------



## wildfury

Can anyone identify the maker of the rabbit fur purse up top?







There used to be a label the previous owner removed it.  It's driving me crazy!

Thanks in advance to anyone who might know!


----------



## cologne

Mac.applegirl89 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the name of this bag and where can I find it? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1715175



It's the MCM Visetos Reversible Shopper. It is reversible, so on your picture you can see the "inside" of the bag. The "outside" looks just like the little pouch.


----------



## littleseedbigap

can anyone identify this bag that Jessica Biel is carrying? I love it! 
img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120521/jessica-biel-1-435.jpg


----------



## candytuft

Can anyone identify this bag? Thanks 
25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3thks25MY1qcvw4to1_500.png


----------



## honiedew

Hi everyone! My parents purchased this Gucci for me while they were in Rome last week.  Would someone please let me know what is the style/name of this bag?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## papertiger

honiedew said:


> Hi everyone! My parents purchased this Gucci for me while they were in Rome last week.  Would someone please let me know what is the style/name of this bag?  Thanks a bunch!



It's called the Sukey Top Handle

Come over and join the fun at the Gucci sub-forum


----------



## soflachick

Can anyone id this bag? I've never seen it before but love the side pockets. Thanks.


----------



## alouette

soflachick said:


> Can anyone id this bag? I've never seen it before but love the side pockets. Thanks.



It's a Reed Krakoff bag.


----------



## xoespresso

soflachick said:
			
		

> Can anyone id this bag? I've never seen it before but love the side pockets. Thanks.



Pretty sure it's a Reed Krakoff 510 tote:

http://www.purseblog.com/introducing/current-obsession-reed-krakoff.html


----------



## soflachick

xoespresso said:


> Pretty sure it's a Reed Krakoff 510 tote:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/introducing/current-obsession-reed-krakoff.html



Thanks so much! Thought it was a shot in the dark when I asked.


----------



## soflachick

alouette said:


> It's a Reed Krakoff bag.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## littleseedbigap

Does anyone know who makes this bag?

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120521/jessica-biel-1-435.jpg


----------



## jamamcg

littleseedbigap said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag?
> 
> http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120521/jessica-biel-1-435.jpg



Its Oscar de la Renta

Dex Leather bag


----------



## purple_rose

hi,,
could anyone pls help me identify the model of this miu miu ?

thanks


----------



## Twinkabelle

intrigue said:


> Celine Phantom Bag.



Thank you! x


----------



## intrigue

Anybody know the name of this balenciaga? Based on a picture, it is from 2010 but I'm not sure what the color/name is. Thanks!


----------



## alouette

intrigue said:


> Anybody know the name of this balenciaga? Based on a picture, it is from 2010 but I'm not sure what the color/name is. Thanks!



Will probably have better luck posting in the Balenciaga subforum.  There are many experts over there.


----------



## kdo

This one looks familiar...can any one help?

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/M...nBnXkFtZTcwNTE0OTA1Nw@@._V1._SX400_SY600_.jpg


----------



## cologne

kdo said:


> This one looks familiar...can any one help?
> 
> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/M...nBnXkFtZTcwNTE0OTA1Nw@@._V1._SX400_SY600_.jpg



I cant open the link


----------



## IrisCole

kdo said:


> This one looks familiar...can any one help?
> 
> http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/M...nBnXkFtZTcwNTE0OTA1Nw@@._V1._SX400_SY600_.jpg





cologne said:


> I cant open the link



Here's the photo:


----------



## CelineMeAlone

Hi,

can anyone identify this Celine bag..? all information is more than welcome !


----------



## Lajka

Hello, this is photo from Milano, april 2012. 
What is the mark/name of this bag, please? It is Hermes, or not? The bag look like Birkin bag, material is "neoprene".


----------



## Lajka

pics
ketry.cz/download/file.php?id=7334


----------



## Lajka

now?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could ask in the Handbags&Purses forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html#post16860587

..or ask in the Hermes forum but I'm unsure about which brand this bag is..


Good luck.


----------



## Lajka

Thanks, Elliespurse, I could not find the right forum!


----------



## denton

Lajka said:


> Hello, this is photo from Milano, april 2012.
> What is the mark/name of this bag, please? It is Hermes, or not? The bag look like Birkin bag, material is "neoprene".



'neoprene' is a type of rubber. A very inexpensive type of rubber.


----------



## PiggyinManolos

Can anybody help me id this bag? I'm pretty sure it's a knock off, but I like the shape and would like to find the real thing...thanks!


----------



## alouette

PiggyinManolos said:


> Can anybody help me id this bag? I'm pretty sure it's a knock off, but I like the shape and would like to find the real thing...thanks!



Hmm, it's the shape of a Givenchy Antigona but unsure of the brand.  Let me do some homework to see if I come up with anything.


----------



## IrisCole

PiggyinManolos said:


> Can anybody help me id this bag? I'm pretty sure it's a knock off, but I like the shape and would like to find the real thing...thanks!



It's sort of like the shape of a Celine Mini Luggage, but the zipper placement is different on a Mini Luggage


----------



## jfg06001

Is this a real purse? 

http://www.rubyplaza.com/item/655766-995878/BRAHMIN-Toasted-Almond-Leather-Crocodile


----------



## IrisCole

jfg06001 said:


> Is this a real purse?
> 
> http://www.rubyplaza.com/item/655766-995878/BRAHMIN-Toasted-Almond-Leather-Crocodile



Welcome to tPF!  Do you mean, is it authentic? Or are you looking for another place to purchase the bag?


----------



## ibiza

I was actually looking for something else when I chanced upon this bag - and totally fell in love with it! 
However, I discovered that the seller is selling some other bags which were inspired from some known designer bags... ush: Of course that totally changed my mind from getting it(!) as I began to wonder if this is also a copy of some designer bag (p.s: if this is a popular bag, pardon my ignorance! lol..).

Can someone kindly identify this bag please. And if possible the name/details too. Thank you so much!


----------



## alouette

ibiza said:


> I was actually looking for something else when I chanced upon this bag - and totally fell in love with it!
> However, I discovered that the seller is selling some other bags which were inspired from some known designer bags... ush: Of course that totally changed my mind from getting it(!) as I began to wonder if this is also a copy of some designer bag (p.s: if this is a popular bag, pardon my ignorance! lol..).
> 
> Can someone kindly identify this bag please. And if possible the name/details too. Thank you so much!



Pretty green shade.  It's inspired by the Miu Miu satchel.  I know Rachel Bilson has been seen carrying one.  I saw a pic of hers sometime last year, iirc.

Also IMHO, there's nothing wrong with inspired bags.  They're not exactly the same bag nor are they purporting to be a replica.  It's the counterfeit bags that irk me.


----------



## shammycat

I bought a Michael by Michael Kors Bag secondhand and haven't been able to find any information about it online. 

The only picture I found online (of the style, mine is a different color) is from a 2009 ebay auction with no name http://worthopedia.s3.amazonaws.com...009/14/1_7adbd9114a4a09f242df4961e3222a7f.jpg

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## joanna19

I got the new Chatelaine magazine and there was a piece featuring this cupcake maker.  I have NO idea what that navy blue bag she is holding is, I've been searching but it's a bit like trying to find a needle in a haystack.  Anyone recognize it?

Picture form Chatelaine online {scroll down a bit - can't figure out how to post just the one pic}:

http://www.chatelaine.com/en/photos/38169--six-decorating-tips-for-a-home-sweet-home

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

OK, I've attached that photo - but no, I don't know...

Let's see if we can get a mod to move this to the right area...

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html


----------



## joanna19

Thank you - Sorry about posting it in the wrong area as well.


----------



## Morisa

Don't know the bag, but the cupcake maker's website is at http://www.eatmywords.org/contact-address-directions-pickup.php; you could try contacting her and asking?


----------



## joanna19

Thanks for the tip, I will contact her.


----------



## HNaomitaa

Hi, could someone help me identify this small bag?
http://www.elle.com/var/ezflow_site...arlie-kloss/6863231-1-eng-US/Karlie-Kloss.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## jfg06001

IrisCole said:


> Welcome to tPF!  Do you mean, is it authentic? Or are you looking for another place to purchase the bag?




I purchased a bag just like it, but I cannot figure out if it is a real bag. If it is what is its brand and style.


----------



## SheenaS

This bag looks so familiar. And it seems to be what i'm looking for in a summer bag. Can anyone identify the brand and style? Thanks a lot!

25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m44hnj8FCl1qfyjoto1_500.jpg


----------



## dzilberg

SheenaS said:


> This bag looks so familiar. And it seems to be what i'm looking for in a summer bag. Can anyone identify the brand and style? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m44hnj8FCl1qfyjoto1_500.jpg



Couldn't find an exact match, but looks like you could find a Miu Miu or Prada bag that is very similar. It might however be a bit more structured and have a less slouchy look.


----------



## shrendiz

Can anyone help me identify this bag!!! I didn't have the gonads to go up and ask! Please let me know if u know of any similar styles as well! 




Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lajka

denton said:


> 'neoprene' is a type of rubber. A very inexpensive type of rubber.



Inexpensive? 
It is: http://www.lamodadubai.com/2012/04/spotted-in-milano-neoprene-birkin-copy-by-leghila/

Milano is now full of funny "birkin dupes", no fakes - are models of brands: 

Braccialini.
http://cdn.yoox.biz/45/45168648sf_12_f.jpg

TVTB:
http://www.bigbrands.cz/imgcache/79ffc3a53ed0c5cfb7522d35ab1d9ba4.jpg

Parisian wallpaper
http://www.modernruby.com/catalog/birkinblack.jpg


----------



## cologne

shrendiz said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag!!! I didn't have the gonads to go up and ask! Please let me know if u know of any similar styles as well!
> 
> View attachment 1740687
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I dont know exactly what this bag is. But my first thoughts were Loewe and Anya Hindmarch. They have similar styles.


----------



## KarenChezk

you could look at vera bradley or prada they also have similar styles....I just can't get enough info from the pic.... sorry 

-Kar


----------



## Zoeesmom

Can someone help me find out if my purse is a fake or the real deal??? It is a Chloe.


----------



## Zoeesmom

Is this real???http://i1059.photobucket.com/albums/t431/zoeesmom1/Melissa942.jpg


----------



## Lajka

Please, identify this bag: it made of grainy elather with this structure 

http://images1.hellotrade.com/data2/FU/QP/MY-165107/barton-print-grain-leather-250x250.jpg

images1.hellotrade.com/data2/FU/QP/MY-165107/barton-print-grain-leather-250x250.jpg
, very soft, inside gold or silver metallic color. Seams are inside-out.
Has a very long pendant with silver prism at the end.


----------



## indiaink

Zoeesmom said:


> Can someone help me find out if my purse is a fake or the real deal??? It is a Chloe.



I hope you found your way to our Chloe sub-forum... http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/


----------



## Swanky

Please don't ask authenticity questions in this thread


----------



## twintastic

Hi. Can anyone help me with a name for this LV evening bag / purse? It's an epi stretch, date code FL 1002 so from 2002.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gsh72

I just found this Tumblr post featuring a photo of a dark brown leather tote that I'm insanely in love with. 

I've tried to enhance the photo to see the embossed logo, but so far, no luck -- does anyone recognize the bag or style? Any guesses as to maker?

Thanks!


----------



## Sophty

Hi Purse Forum,

I'm hoping someone can help me, I'm craving the tan bag in this pic I stumbled on by mistake, the image title says Alexander McQueen but I'm not sure, I think that might be refering to the black one, can't seem to find any more info about it.

favim.com/orig/201107/08/alexa-alexander-alexander-mcqueen-bag-bags-black-leather-Favim.com-98755.jpg

Thanks so much in advance  xx


----------



## jaimieleemcginn

I recently Purchased this at a thrift store, however I can not find any information on it. Please help!


----------



## ulli64

wow,im not an expert,but it looks very interesting,weather it is authentik or not


----------



## jaimieleemcginn

yeah I can't figure it out. I have been trying for a week to identify the shell markings. I'm just really curious now!


----------



## alouette

Sophty said:


> Hi Purse Forum,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me, I'm craving the tan bag in this pic I stumbled on by mistake, the image title says Alexander McQueen but I'm not sure, I think that might be refering to the black one, can't seem to find any more info about it.
> 
> favim.com/orig/201107/08/alexa-alexander-alexander-mcqueen-bag-bags-black-leather-Favim.com-98755.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much in advance  xx



The tan is a Chloe Heloise and the black is an Alexander Wang Rocco.


----------



## Sophty

alouette said:


> The tan is a Chloe Heloise and the black is an Alexander Wang Rocco.



Thanks so much  now to try and track one down.......!!


----------



## Molly0

gsh72 said:


> I just found this Tumblr post featuring a photo of a dark brown leather tote that I'm insanely in love with.
> 
> I've tried to enhance the photo to see the embossed logo, but so far, no luck -- does anyone recognize the bag or style? Any guesses as to maker?
> 
> Thanks!



Doesn't Hermes make a tote like this? (I think they're usually reversible with 2 color options)


----------



## krazycatlady

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/208784132695211742_JLFJ0zG5_c.jpg
I know its coach but does anybody have any idea which one?? I love this!


----------



## bagee

krazycatlady said:


> http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/208784132695211742_JLFJ0zG5_c.jpg
> I know its coach but does anybody have any idea which one?? I love this!


That's a Laila


----------



## Blairbass

I think I messed up posting this so I'll try it again.  Who makes this bag?  i thought it was one of rachel's own collection, but I can't find it.


----------



## jellybebe

Hi, can anyone help me to identify the tote Joanna Hillman is carrying here?


----------



## auntie em

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone help me to identify the tote Joanna Hillman is carrying here?



Looks like a Reed Krakoff Gym bag.


----------



## jetgirl262003

Can anyone help identify the bag gwyneth is carrying? Am in love, and I know this has been identified as a Givenchy Antigona on a blog, BUT it doesn't look like ANY other antigona, i.e. is way more slouchy than any of the antigonas. See pic and comparison pics of stiff antigonas - woman carrying one and in store. 







VS.


----------



## bry_dee

Sorry if I can't help you but I'm cracking up with the "woman carrying one"  I do get where you're coming from, though. She's also a non-entity to me, that Kris Jenner.


----------



## Seraphim2

Hello everyone! I need help with this odd handbag/purse? As I've said in other places I volunteer at our local hospice thrift store. Recently we've gotten in some nice donations. This handbag has no name anywhere on or in it. There is a UK then numbers on the inside of the snap closure. Also a V symbol and then Pat. numbers. It appears to be bakelite? Or acrilyic or maybe just plastic. It looks to me like mother of pearl color. All it says inside is a tag made In China. If anyone can help identify this i would appreciate it.


----------



## debsss_c

Girls, I'd appreciate it immensely if you could help identify the following bag. I'd love to get one!


----------



## debsss_c

I've tried to image search but to no avail so far


----------



## Seraphim2

Thanks debsss_c for trying. Is there any other type of forums like this I could join and get some help?


----------



## MsHolly

Hi there,
Newbie here to the forum, found this site through authenticforum which I have been a member now for a couple years. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name and possible date of release of my Louis Vuitton bag. Thanks!


----------



## MsHolly

Does anyone know anything about this bag? Style? year it was released?


----------



## staceyandhitesh

please tell me what hand bag is this


----------



## scoobiesmomma

staceyandhitesh said:


> please tell me what hand bag is this



Looks like some variety of the Michael Kors Hamilton.


----------



## karo

^^^^ yes, it's Michael Kors. It's a different model of Hamilton tote sold only in outlets


----------



## MsT_26

ETenebris said:


> I guess my picture disappeared!  Let's try this again.  Can anyone tell me what this is? The front pockets/pouches look like Alexander Wang, but the hardware is wrong.



I think that's a B. Makowsky bag.


----------



## MsT_26

ETenebris said:


> I guess my picture disappeared!  Let's try this again.  Can anyone tell me what this is? The front pockets/pouches look like Alexander Wang, but the hardware is wrong.



It is a B. Makowsky bag.  Check out the link below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-B-Makowsky-Brandy-Leather-MANILA-Top-Zip-BM10510-198-/140779435161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c71bb499#ht_3855wt_1063


----------



## kittenmasks

I received this bag as a gift sometime in 2006 or 2007. Can anyone tell me what collection it's from and possibly the name? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MsT_26

jeddie8a said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I do not have the best picture but I saw this somewhere & really like this cute purse. I hope someone can help me identify it. I want it!!! Any help would be great. Its a cross body purse.




MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Mini Crossbody in Vanilla


----------



## bry_dee

MsHolly said:


> Hi there,
> Newbie here to the forum, found this site through authenticforum which I have been a member now for a couple years. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name and possible date of release of my Louis Vuitton bag. Thanks!



I think that's a Boulogne with the shoulder guard missing. No idea with the release date but maybe you can try your luck in the Louis Vuitton thread


----------



## scoobiesmomma

kittenmasks said:


> I received this bag as a gift sometime in 2006 or 2007. Can anyone tell me what collection it's from and possibly the name? Thanks in advance!!



Looks like it's Miu Miu, so you'd probably have better luck posting it in the Prada/Miu Miu Forum.


----------



## iconlurve

Please help identify the bag in this pic!


----------



## MsHolly

bry_dee said:


> I think that's a Boulogne with the shoulder guard missing. No idea with the release date but maybe you can try your luck in the Louis Vuitton thread



Thanks for your help, but the Boulogne bag actually came after the release of this bag, although they are very similar styles, it has a different name and if you google search images, you'll see the boulogne has leather corners, not a leather base and sides like mine.

The shoulder guard is just deattached from the strap because the original strap was replaced and the guard was never put on and is still brand new in it's original bag. I decided to leave it this way to preserve the guard for its next lucky owner


----------



## denton

Here's an easy one. It has to be since I've decided there are more women in NYC with this tote than any other bag. It comes in several colors. Since it is so ubiquitous, I wonder if several people are making it.

Not sure that I'd buy one, but I can see the attraction. Light, low key, and won't distract the eye from clothing. And, I assume relatively inexpensive.


----------



## MsHolly

denton said:


> Here's an easy one. It has to be since I've decided there are more women in NYC with this tote than any other bag. It comes in several colors. Since it is so ubiquitous, I wonder if several people are making it.
> 
> Not sure that I'd buy one, but I can see the attraction. Light, low key, and won't distract the eye from clothing. And, I assume relatively inexpensive.



Who is this directed at?


----------



## jellyv

MsHolly said:


> I was wondering if anyone can tell me the name and possible date of release of my Louis Vuitton bag. Thanks!



You might try this in the LV forum, but I wanted to comment that if the interior is suede, as it appears in the photo of the patch, it is fake. This would have to be vintage, but there is no suede-lined authentic vintage LV (and many fakes with suede lining).


----------



## MsHolly

jellyv said:


> You might try this in the LV forum, but I wanted to comment that if the interior is suede, as it appears in the photo of the patch, it is fake. This would have to be vintage, but there is no suede-lined authentic vintage LV (and many fakes with suede lining).



Thank you for your comment. This would be a big surprise since I had this authenticated by authenticforum and purchased from a consignment boutique that sells only authentic handbags (not saying they couldn't make a mistake) but this is the first I've been told that it could be fake.

The lining is a very soft material, but how can I be sure whether it's suede or not?


----------



## denton

MsHolly said:


> Who is this directed at?



Sorry if I did it wrong, I posted in 'please identify this handbag' (?) Did I step on another post?


----------



## jamamcg

denton said:
			
		

> Here's an easy one. It has to be since I've decided there are more women in NYC with this tote than any other bag. It comes in several colors. Since it is so ubiquitous, I wonder if several people are making it.
> 
> Not sure that I'd buy one, but I can see the attraction. Light, low key, and won't distract the eye from clothing. And, I assume relatively inexpensive.



If you are looking for the identity of this bag it's by Longchamp (le pilage) prices are quite low compared very high end handbags


----------



## WillowWinter

Hi , can anyone :help: me identify this Roberto Cavalli bag I just bought , any idea what style it is and when it was released ? Tks in advance 

http://www.adverts.ie/bags/roberto-cavalli-leather-holdall-bag/1696776 

 Thanks


----------



## denton

jamamcg said:


> If you are looking for the identity of this bag it's by Longchamp (le pilage) prices are quite low compared very high end handbags



Thanks!


----------



## jellyv

MsHolly said:


> The lining is a very soft material, but how can I be sure whether it's suede or not?



There is no soft suedelike material in vintage LV.  

--
EDIT: I see that it's been posted and found fake at the LV AT thread. Sorry, I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## MsHolly

jellyv said:


> There is no soft suedelike material in vintage LV.
> 
> --
> EDIT: I see that it's been posted and found fake at the LV AT thread. Sorry, I hope you can get your money back.



Thank you for your helpful info. I have notified the seller who has already declined a refund and am pending proof from the member who authenticated for me so I can fight my claim for a return/refund. If you have any other info regarding how it was determined to be fake, I would greatly appreciate it for my claim.


----------



## denton

MsHolly said:


> Thank you for your helpful info. I have notified the seller who has already declined a refund and am pending proof from the member who authenticated for me so I can fight my claim for a return/refund. If you have any other info regarding how it was determined to be fake, I would greatly appreciate it for my claim.



I know absolutely nothing about LV but I know a lot about typography and I was surprised to see the 'F' in 'France' in lower case on that label. Looking at other bags that have been authenticated, it seems that in authentic bags upper case is correct for that 'F'. Don't take this to the bank but maybe look into it further.


----------



## jellyv

denton said:


> I know absolutely nothing about LV but I know a lot about typography and I was surprised to see the 'F' in 'France' in lower case on that label. Looking at other bags that have been authenticated, it seems that in authentic bags upper case is correct for that 'F'.



You mean to be helpful, but deep brand knowledge is crucial in a dispute. That statement about the type is incorrect. Old LV did in fact use a lowercase "f," so that is not the issue per se. 

This is clearly a fake. The bag style itself is off, and the lining is totally wrong. A canvas LV bag of that era could have only a full-leather lining or a brown canvas lining. 

MsHolly, Caroldiva.com provides written authentication that is admissible in any dispute venue, whether eBay, Paypal, etc. 

Good luck.


----------



## MsHolly

jellyv said:


> This is clearly a fake. The bag style itself is off, and the lining is totally wrong. A canvas LV bag of that era could have only a full-leather lining or a brown canvas lining.
> 
> MsHolly, Caroldiva.com provides written authentication that is admissible in any dispute venue, whether eBay, Paypal, etc.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you so much for your help! I will certainly check out caroldiva.


----------



## Beccabaglady

I found this yesterday and thought it was interesting!  Do any of you have any idea what it is?  The tab on the inside says "Made in France" and has the same logo that is on the front.  All of the leather pull tabs have the same logo too.  Thanks!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Beccabaglady said:


> I found this yesterday and thought it was interesting!  Do any of you have any idea what it is?  The tab on the inside says "Made in France" and has the same logo that is on the front.  All of the leather pull tabs have the same logo too.  Thanks!!!



it looks like Jean Paul Gaultier to me


----------



## bry_dee

jellyv said:


> You mean to be helpful, but deep brand knowledge is crucial in a dispute. That statement about the type is incorrect. Old LV did in fact use a lowercase "f," so that is not the issue per se.
> 
> This is clearly a fake. The bag style itself is off, and the lining is totally wrong. A canvas LV bag of that era could have only a full-leather lining or a brown canvas lining.
> 
> MsHolly, Caroldiva.com provides written authentication that is admissible in any dispute venue, whether eBay, Paypal, etc.
> 
> Good luck.



I agree, the lower case 'f' doesn't guarantee that it is fake because most bags and SLGs, particularly made in the 80s have lower case 'f'


----------



## mere1

Hi everyone,

Can anyone ID this bag for me? It's driving me nuts. Thanks  http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u489/justbeinghonest1/bag.jpg


----------



## Lajka

Please, help me to identify SHOES (probably on a bag is the same sign): ballerinas with simply bow; bow-ribbon is made of leather cord same color as a shoe. Inside the bow is a pendat - a coin with a carved butterfly. Knows anyone this mark, please?


----------



## cologne

iconlurve said:


> Please help identify the bag in this pic!



Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily

http://store.dolcegabbana.com/dolce_gabbana/item/tskay/0E43D1BD/cod10/55006489QB/gender/D


----------



## bysongasaurus

I bought this purse at a shop in Chinatown in Chicago in 2009. It had another piece of hardware on the other side of the bag, and a silver plate saying D&G... I know it isn't real, but I cannot find this bag anywhere or anything like it with the huge strap. Does anyone have any insight as to a real bag that might look like this? Thanks so much!!


----------



## TallulahJane

I found this Delvaux at a thrift store, you would about die if I told you how much I paid for it. Anyways, I have looked and looked and cannot find any information on this bag and I have not seen one even near this nice on eBay or anywhere else. It is immaculate and still has the pocket mirror with it. Does anyone have any idea the year, model, or price of this bag? It is relatively large, you push the gold button at the top to open it and it has a frame style opening. I emailed the company yesterday and anxiously hoping they can give me some information. I can post more photos if needed!


----------



## Guess3031

*Hellow 

i went to a thrift store yesterday and found a Guess purse, so i bought it.* *
Was probably from goodwill, price tag said $29.50. If fake, why would goodwill sell it for that much ?
I liked the style, as the stitching looks very neat and good. Is this a real Guess leather purse or just a "fake" ? All i can find is a black-golden label inside the purse which says made in china 
No real leather tag, no style no. no nothing 
The purse seems well made, and smells like "real leather" but i don't know if it is leather or a real GUESS purse.
I would love love love to get some help in this !
Thanks in advance !!!
I will take some pictures and post them right away*


----------



## namie

I need someone to help me identify this bag that screams my name.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/need-someone-to-id-this-bag-759821.html#post22261651


----------



## ETenebris

MsT_26 said:


> It is a B. Makowsky bag.  Check out the link below.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-B-Makow...H_Handbags&hash=item20c71bb499#ht_3855wt_1063



Thank you!!!   Wow...the bag looks a lot better carried than in the listing!


----------



## Baggal1983

To good to be true? 

Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
Item number: 300733833682
Seller ID: goofykerry2009 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3007239709...84.m1497.l2649

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, do You know anything about this yellow bag? 




http://www.odhaleno.cz/images/galeria/20120628105203_8667.JPG


----------



## alouette

bysongasaurus said:


> I bought this purse at a shop in Chinatown in Chicago in 2009. It had another piece of hardware on the other side of the bag, and a silver plate saying D&G... I know it isn't real, but I cannot find this bag anywhere or anything like it with the huge strap. Does anyone have any insight as to a real bag that might look like this? Thanks so much!!



Check out Jimmy Choo's Saba bag.


----------



## alouette

Lajka said:


> Hallo, do You know anything about this yellow bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.odhaleno.cz/images/galeria/20120628105203_8667.JPG



Appears to be a Gucci Pelham variation.


----------



## alouette

Baggal1983 said:


> To good to be true?
> 
> Item name: Coach Handbag + free Purse If Selecting 'Buy It Now'
> Item number: 300733833682
> Seller ID: goofykerry2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3007239709...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Your best bet is to post in the Authenticate This Coach in the Coach sub forum.


----------



## alouette

mere1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag for me? It's driving me nuts. Thanks  http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u489/justbeinghonest1/bag.jpg



Tory Burch Norah satchel I believe.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Can anyone please identify this bag for me? Sorry for the poor quality!


----------



## Lajka

bysongasaurus said:


> I bought this purse at a shop in Chinatown in Chicago in 2009. It had another piece of hardware on the other side of the bag, and a silver plate saying D&G... I know it isn't real, but I cannot find this bag anywhere or anything like it with the huge strap. Does anyone have any insight as to a real bag that might look like this? Thanks so much!!




I hade this perforated bag from Maison Martin Margiela.
bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Picture-23.png
bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/MM6-bags.jpg
bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/MM6-bags.jpg
http://www.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Picture-23.png
bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Picture-23.png

and another his models maybe similar:
allwomenstalk.com/wp-content/thumbs/46/450.jpg
http://allwomenstalk.com/maison-martin-margiela-bags/
allwomenstalk.com/maison-martin-margiela-bags/
pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/maison-martin-margiela-large-satin-poppy-bag.jpg
http://www.pursepage.com/other-designer-handbags/maison-martin-margiela-satin-poppy-bag.html
pursepage.com/other-designer-handbags/maison-martin-margiela-satin-poppy-bag.html
Maybe Jill Sander 




http://www.purseblog.com/bag-battles/bag-battle-jil-sander-vs-maison-martin-margiela.html


----------



## Lajka

alouette said:


> Appears to be a Gucci Pelham variation.


Thanks.


----------



## Louison83

Hello everybody,

I have many informations about this bag Chanel that i have buy on ebay, i know that it is a classic bag rabat, but the composition, is it leather with plastic ? this Bag exist since how many years ? Is it a limited edition ?

What is the original price in Chanel Store ?

Thank you so much 


http://i45.servimg.com/u/f45/11/95/56/78/sac_en10.jpg

http://i45.servimg.com/u/f45/11/95/56/78/sac_en11.jpg

http://i45.servimg.com/u/f45/11/95/56/78/coutur10.jpg


----------



## bry_dee

PurseLoveSF said:


> Can anyone please identify this bag for me? Sorry for the poor quality!



Hi! If I'm not mistaken, I think that is a Mulberry Neely.


----------



## Lajka

Guess - woman spoke italian.


----------



## ultraviolet_uk

Hello ladies! can you help identify this Marc Jacobs please? tia

http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums/s436/ultravioleta_cba/Marc Jacobs quilted coral bag/


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, do You know this red bag? 
img.aktualne.centrum.cz/523/57/5235776-jameson-festival-lounge-na-mff-v-karlovych-varech-andrea-veresova-s-manzelem-a.jpg
http://img.aktualne.centrum.cz/523/...ovych-varech-andrea-veresova-s-manzelem-a.jpg


----------



## Yummyoreos

Hi! Can anyone help identify this LV bag? My MIL ripped the page out of a magazine but I'm not even sure where to begin the search


----------



## Eille

Hello everyone, can you please help identify this bag?  My picture is the replica from a retail chain as I wasn't able to find any picture of the actual bag.

Thanks in advance


----------



## StylishFarmer

Eille said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, can you please help identify this bag?  My picture is the replica from a retail chain as I wasn't able to find any picture of the actual bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance



This looks like a Gucci Boston bag.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Beccabaglady said:
			
		

> I found this yesterday and thought it was interesting!  Do any of you have any idea what it is?  The tab on the inside says "Made in France" and has the same logo that is on the front.  All of the leather pull tabs have the same logo too.  Thanks!!!



Perhaps a Jean Paul Gaultier round the late 80's to 90's??


----------



## BellaGurl32

Can someone please give me the exact name of this bag. I know it is Burberry Prorsum from the 2011 S/S line but I need the name to find it online because I want to buy it really badly! Also does anyone know what the original price was? xxx


Edit: Welcome to tPF! Please do not post link to replica website.


----------



## BellaGurl32

BellaGurl32 said:


> Can someone please give me the exact name of this bag. I know it is Burberry Prorsum from the 2011 S/S line but I need the name to find it online because I want to buy it really badly! Also does anyone know what the original price was? xxx
> 
> 
> Edit: Welcome to tPF! Please do not post link to replica website.


Whoops! I'm sorry about posting that link! Any who, I figured out what bag it was with a few more hours of searching! haha


----------



## starless.eyes.

Can someone please tell me what this bag is?
Its absolutely gorgeous 
http://www.refinery29.com/fashionable-handbag-pictures-new-york/slideshow#slide-12


----------



## bry_dee

Yummyoreos said:


> Hi! Can anyone help identify this LV bag? My MIL ripped the page out of a magazine but I'm not even sure where to begin the search



That is an LV Speedy Round (GM?) from S/S 2012, you can see it here on the LV website


----------



## bysongasaurus

alouette said:


> Check out Jimmy Choo's Saba bag.



Thanks! That looks right, or at least WAY closer than anything I've ever seen!


----------



## Lus28

Hello, new here, I have a Chanel bag that I've never been able to get the name for.. I received it as a gift. It's pretty vintage (like late 90s vintage) 
The strap is leather but has the chain on each side with a heavy C hanging on one side.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I was at TJ Maxx today and saw this really great Tahari bag today but wanted to think about it before I made an impulse buy. Taupe/grey/brown color python embossed genuine leather. came with an optional crossbody/shoulder strap.  Any idea on season or style name? Any experience with Tahari bags, especially python embossed pieces?


----------



## MariaWang

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2s2s852yh1qzh0vno1_1280.jpg

Can someone please indentify this bag for me?


----------



## tmaxwell

Do any of you ladies have any knowledge of or information regarding J. Duseu leather bags?  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

MariaWang said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2s2s852yh1qzh0vno1_1280.jpg
> 
> Can someone please indentify this bag for me?


 
This is the Celine Horizontal Gussett Cabas


----------



## shopsecretstyle

Does anyone recognize this print? It's a small vintage looking Cross Body bag and it is not labeled. I am trying to figure out which designer made it; or if it's designer at all.

I'd appreciate any information you could provide on the piece.

Thanks!


----------



## xzumur

MariaWang said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2s2s852yh1qzh0vno1_1280.jpg
> 
> Can someone please indentify this bag for me?


If I'm not mistaken, should be a Celine Gussett bag!


----------



## choning

Can someone pls help me identify this Celine bag?


----------



## Lajka

shopsecretstyle said:


> Does anyone recognize this print? It's a small vintage looking Cross Body bag and it is not labeled. I am trying to figure out which designer made it; or if it's designer at all.
> 
> I'd appreciate any information you could provide on the piece.
> 
> Thanks!


 By my meaning goes about one of tens italians "Valentino", vintage version. I dont have Valentino Garavani on my mind. 
Valentino is in Italy a widespread name, there exist a lot of regional shoemakers and bag makers, someone of this made quality and not expensive production: Mario Valentino, C. Valentino, S Valentino, Walter Valentino...
I think, that You have some Valentino. 
Can You give photo of whole bag and interior, with detail of lining? No tags, no signs inside?


----------



## whypaymore

Does any one recognize this brand?


----------



## Kellielynn14

https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/391669_119755054836185_1382424054_n.jpg?dl=11Hey I need help identifying this Chanel bag.. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated!


----------



## obsesshandbag

Can anyone identify this bag? I am not sure if it's anything branded / high end. The only information I know is that the person bought in Paris.


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, please can someone identify this bag? Thanks. 
http://media.super.cz/images/gallery/42860.jpg?20120718123213


----------



## CapsCouture90

Does anyone know the color/style of this bag? I know it's Balenciaga and it looks like a City, but I can't tell for sure. (sorry for the not so great quality!)


----------



## michellemc

http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/photollpp?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=312491&part=2


Can someone please help me identify this bag? Nordstroms didn't know who made it.


----------



## Bratty1919

michellemc said:


> http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/photollpp?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=312491&part=2
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this bag? Nordstroms didn't know who made it.



Your link isn't working; it takes me to a log-in page


----------



## starless.eyes.

starless.eyes. said:


> Can someone please tell me what this bag is?
> Its absolutely gorgeous
> http://www.refinery29.com/fashionable-handbag-pictures-new-york/slideshow#slide-12


sorry to ask again, but does anybody have any idea about this bag?


----------



## veneti

does anybody know or can anyone tell from the pic what that red bag is reese is wearing here?  thank you so much!! 
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3546593792/tt0250494


----------



## Lajka

veneti said:


> does anybody know or can anyone tell from the pic what that red bag is reese is wearing here?  thank you so much!!
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3546593792/tt0250494


 
Bag is Bottega Veneta and dress too.


----------



## Lajka

Model Montaigne: http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/top-handle-and-satchels/nero-intrecciato-nappa-montaigne-bag_804412185.html?xtcr=4&xtmc=montaigne#!{%22products%22:{%22272801V0016%22:{%22size%22:%22U%22,%22color%22:%228175%22,%22search%22:%22montaigne%22}}}


----------



## veneti

awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## littlerock

amshames said:


> Does anyone know the color/style of this bag? I know it's Balenciaga and it looks like a City, but I can't tell for sure. (sorry for the not so great quality!)




Yes, this is a Balenciaga. Looks like the Bordeaux hamilton city and is from the holiday collection which has a slightly different leather. It's thicker with a sort of glaze. It's more rigid and sturdy than the usual Bal leather. This one has the smaller gold giant hardware.


ETA: Here is a link to a Velo in the same leather & hardware combo.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...n-hw-surprise-me-too-722455.html#post20658964


----------



## chiqui0226

Hi! I dont know which thread to go! Sorry, still a newbie and still cant start a thread. Can someone help me find a prada vitello daino bn1713 in cobalt blue? Thanks in advance. &#57430;


----------



## Rarity

Hi, 

I found this bag and it's a sample bag and I'm wondering if anyone knows who made it. 

I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread. I did a search here and this thread seemed to be the one to post in. 

The only identifying things on the bag are a tag inside that reads in red caps Sample Not To Be Sold Made in Korea. It has a magnetic closure and one is stamped P.A.T. 87021 MALOCK.M.1015181 then a W inside a circle.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jlove

No clue...the rings reminded me of the rings on DB bags though


----------



## tiramisuux

Hi, I've been seeing this purple leather tote with buckle-like things where the bag meets the handle, like michael kors totes. I'm 90% sure its not michael kors. It's a softer leather material, rather than the rigid leathers used for totes.
Theres a gold logo on the leather, at the top of the bag and starts with M. There is no plague. Just a gold logo imprint.
Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jujufinder

Hi guys, browsing the net i found this lovelly bag. Does someone knows how is the manufacter and the bag name?? Does it actually exist?

Thank u very much

Please do not post links to fake website


----------



## No Cute

No idea.  The leather looks amazing.


----------



## Jujufinder

Jujufinder said:


> Hi guys, browsing the net i found this lovelly bag. Does someone knows how is the manufacter and the bag name?? Does it actually exist?
> 
> Thank u very much
> 
> Please do not post links to fake website



Sorry, here's the picture.


----------



## ilovebags112233

The looks is similar to GUCCI but it can be another brand. I have the same experience for BIMBA & LOLA which looks like KELLY but it wasn't.


----------



## ReBaggin

This is a lovely vintage bag. And when I say lovely, I mean it is the highest quality bag I've come across. It has no identifying label to tell me the manufacturer and/or designer. Is anyone else interested in this mystery? I have other pictures I could post...... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10071&pictureid=94651


----------



## magii

hey all  i have this beautiful gucci purse, i've never used it but i'm curious to see what kind of fur it is! i even called the corporate office at Gucci & the gentleman i spoke to was unsure. can any of you help me out? what kind of fur is this? thank you so much!


----------



## magii

another pic


----------



## magii

bump pleas help meh !


----------



## Elliespurse

magii said:


> bump pleas help meh !



Hi, you could also ask in this thread in the Gucci forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014.html

Hope you finds the answer.


----------



## Annahandbag

label is handwritten?


----------



## papertiger

magii said:


> hey all  i have this beautiful gucci purse, i've never used it but i'm curious to see what kind of fur it is! i even called the corporate office at Gucci & the gentleman i spoke to was unsure. can any of you help me out? what kind of fur is this? thank you so much!





magii said:


> another pic



I answered you on the appropriate thread in the Gucci sub-forum 



summer jewelry said:


> Why word of the label is handwritten. . Should be suspected. .The official label should have material, size, etc. is very detailed information including



In this bag's case it just means it was a sample. Samples and exotics that are too expensive to destroy are only available from Gucci staff sales and from certain outlets (like the one near Florence) but it doesn't mean they are not authentic, just they were not for sale in regular Gucci stores at full price. Sometimes you might find an S or a hole punched through the label.


----------



## papertiger

Jujufinder said:


> Sorry, here's the picture.



I think it's an Hermes, probably a new one, someone put a pic of the bag (amoung others) in a different colour in that forum but so far nobody knows it's name 


http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/unusual-bag-styles-new-pics-p-25-a-302647-31.html

The hardware is strikingly similar to Gucci's Stirrup (first launched in 1979).


----------



## magii

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in this thread in the Gucci forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014.html
> 
> Hope you finds the answer.



thank you very much for your help! i did find the answer


----------



## courtneydunn

post a pic


----------



## lvtam

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20617058,00.html


----------



## Skecchi

Need help identifying this bag... any ideas??


----------



## Fee4zy

Saw this but the seller doesn't list the brand name.  Can anyone id?  TIA.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/104956329/vintage-brown-leather-satchel-handbag?ref=cat_gallery_3


----------



## jlynn114

This bag has no identifying tags or marks...anyone seen it before? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## neons

This photo was posted in a LJ community, someone asked the OP where she got the bag, but unfortunately she didn't reply. If anybody could identify, I would be so grateful!


----------



## Jujufinder

papertiger said:


> I think it's an Hermes, probably a new one, someone put a pic of the bag (amoung others) in a different colour in that forum but so far nobody knows it's name
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/unusual-bag-styles-new-pics-p-25-a-302647-31.html
> 
> The hardware is strikingly similar to Gucci's Stirrup (first launched in 1979).



Many tks! I am so in love with this bag! I'll go to an Hermès to make sure and then let you know!

Bisous!


----------



## denton

Hi all:

Recently purchased this older snakeskin bag. The seller said it was from the 1940s. There are no marks inside or out. But I was thinking maybe, just maybe, the hardware might be a logo. Anyone?


----------



## Scarf Addict

I am trying to ID this bag carried by the late Princess Diana - any ideas?


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## Valliii

Hi everyone! Wondering if anyone can please help me identify Bar Refaeli's bag on these pictures 

fashionmodelingnews.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/Bar_Refaeli_1.jpg

fashionmodelingnews.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/Bar_Refaeli_6.jpg

Thanks a lot!


----------



## denton

Valliii said:


> Hi everyone! Wondering if anyone can please help me identify Bar Refaeli's bag on these pictures
> 
> fashionmodelingnews.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/Bar_Refaeli_1.jpg
> 
> fashionmodelingnews.blogsome.com/wp-admin/images/Bar_Refaeli_6.jpg
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Those links don't seem to work.


----------



## Valliii

Thanks for letting me know Denton! 

Here are other pictures, hope the links will work this time:
http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2217771/bar-refaeli-new-york-state-of-mind-03/

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2217751/bar-refaeli-new-york-state-of-mind-01/


----------



## Elliespurse

Valliii said:


> Thanks for letting me know Denton!
> 
> Here are other pictures, hope the links will work this time:



Hi, it looks like the LV Olympe Nimbus http://forum.purseblog.com/limited-edition-runway-bags-by-season/2007-f-w-mono-bronze-miroir-damier-sophie-195078.html#post4233790 but in a lighter color?


----------



## papertiger

Scarf Addict said:


> I am trying to ID this bag carried by the late Princess Diana - any ideas?



Gucci 'Kelly'. I have my mother's in Lizard (people usually had to had to custom order exotics as they had to be handmade) They came in box leather, lizard, ostrich and croc. 

I saw a pristine croc Gucci 'Kelly' in the window of Dress Box, Cheval Place, Knightsbridge (no site on line but phn # must be on the web somewhere. They also have a branch at Libertys) last Christmas in 'Rosso Carminio' Gucci's standard dark red (like H Bordeaux). they keep things for a long time if they're not sold.

You can still find them occasionally on eBay  etc - just watch for the sizing, looking at Diana's Im not sure what size, but they came in 2 sizes, the larger 30cm. Not sure of the smaller size which was more standard. Both came with a shoulder strap so neg on price if you find one you like and no strap is offered. They are holding their price but not crazy. If you like I can find out the colour of Princess Di's so we can ID the actual model number.


----------



## Valliii

Thank you Elliespurse!


----------



## papertiger

denton said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Recently purchased this older snakeskin bag. The seller said it was from the 1940s. There are no marks inside or out. But I was thinking maybe, just maybe, the hardware might be a logo. Anyone?



It's Lizard/Karrang. But I think it's probably from the early 1970s posing as a late 1930s-late-1940s bag (retro-chic du jour). If your thinking Gucci then


----------



## sabbam

Hi, my friend has this purse and i want to know what model it is. Since I am new to Chanel i do not know much. Can anyone help me know what model that is?? Sorry that is the only picture i have.
Thank You!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

sabbam said:


> Hi, my friend has this purse and i want to know what model it is. Since I am new to Chanel i do not know much. Can anyone help me know what model that is?? Sorry that is the only picture i have.
> Thank You!!!



Hi and welcome! You could also ask in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

G/L


----------



## sabbam

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! You could also ask in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html
> 
> G/L



thanks!!! will do.


----------



## Fashionistaen

Can someone please identify this purse for me? 
http://weheartit.com/entry/34557056/via/ThePreppyGirl


----------



## denton

papertiger said:


> It's Lizard/Karrang. But I think it's probably from the early 1970s posing as a late 1930s-late-1940s bag (retro-chic du jour). If your thinking Gucci then



Thanks so much. Wasn't thinking Gucci, was hoping it would be from some interesting local company that no one ever heard of!


----------



## papertiger

denton said:


> Thanks so much. Wasn't thinking Gucci, was *hoping it would be from some interesting local company that no one ever heard of!*



Could be. If its good leather inside as well as out, the name might have rubbed off it it was just gold embossed.  It certainly looks beautiful with lots of detail. It is a lot like the Gucci 1973 shoulder flap with G detail, especially the handle which is why I thought you might have seen the similarities too


----------



## Scarf Addict

papertiger said:


> Gucci 'Kelly'. I have my mother's in Lizard (people usually had to had to custom order exotics as they had to be handmade) They came in box leather, lizard, ostrich and croc.
> 
> I saw a pristine croc Gucci 'Kelly' in the window of Dress Box, Cheval Place, Knightsbridge (no site on line but phn # must be on the web somewhere. They also have a branch at Libertys) last Christmas in 'Rosso Carminio' Gucci's standard dark red (like H Bordeaux). they keep things for a long time if they're not sold.
> 
> You can still find them occasionally on eBay  etc - just watch for the sizing, looking at Diana's Im not sure what size, but they came in 2 sizes, the larger 30cm. Not sure of the smaller size which was more standard. Both came with a shoulder strap so neg on price if you find one you like and no strap is offered. They are holding their price but not crazy. If you like I can find out the colour of Princess Di's so we can ID the actual model number.



Oooh thank you PT you're a star!  Mystery solved!  I wanted to know what it was, not in the market for one - I don't think  Thanks again that is good to know at last!


----------



## papertiger

Scarf Addict said:


> Oooh thank you PT you're a star!  Mystery solved!  I wanted to know what it was, not in the market for one - I don't think  Thanks again that is good to know at last!



My pleasure! I was getting all excited thinking we could be bag twins


----------



## goederti

Just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag and when it's from? Thanks!


----------



## socalygurl

Does anyone know what kind of purse Jennifer Aniston is carrying in the movie Wanderlust? It's a brown, one strap shoulder bag. I've tried searching for it online and the only thing I was able to find was the purse she was carrying during filming, not the one in the movie. Please help if you can. I really like that bag!


----------



## papertiger

goederti said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag and when it's from? Thanks!



Answered in the Gucci sub-forum


----------



## schmaggart

Does anyone know what this Louis Vuitton bag is? www.hollywoodlife.com/pics/mckayla-maroney-gymnastics-london-olympics-pics/#ref=/2012/08/14/mckayla-maroney-olympics-2012-gymnastics-pictures-twitter/pos=


----------



## Alexandrialau

Hello people! 

This bag is supposedly from Alexander Wang, but I'm really not too sure as i've searched online, but I still can't find it, and I really want it!!

Can anyone confirm this? Or any idea where I can get it?????


----------



## ajax

Hi everyone!
I'm helping my mother with some bags she doesn't use, figured this would be the place to find out some more about them.

1
2

And then we have an old Mulberry that I can't find anything on.
Mulberry Mocca

I'd love to know anything, model, year, price, real/fake ect.

Thanks
/Lisa


----------



## gratefull

Fashionistaen said:


> Can someone please identify this purse for me?
> http://weheartit.com/entry/34557056/via/ThePreppyGirl



Sure:

Z Spoke Zac Posen eartha hinged top handle bag

or, just look for Zac Posen Eartha bag


----------



## dmflovebags

Anyone know make and model of this bag?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, girls, please can You identify this crossbody? Thanks!


----------



## sabbam

Hi can anyone please help me identify this handbag???? Thanks!!


----------



## Lajka

Chanel?


----------



## elvy_vu

Identify these bags and its price for me please! Thanks


----------



## Lajka

The second one wants to be a Goyard Saint Louis, but in my opinion it is fake. This brand is a level higher than the LV, I doubt that it could thus sell. In case it's original the price I estimate around 2.000 - 2.500 .


----------



## cologne

elvy_vu said:


> Identify these bags and its price for me please! Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840660



The third bag is the Amazona from Loewe. price range 1.400-1.600 Euro


----------



## papertiger

elvy_vu said:


> Identify these bags and its price for me please! Thanks
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1840660



Im pretty sure these are fake I'm afraid so theyre worth approx zilch? That Loewe is certainly off.


----------



## melvel

Can anyone identify the bag Emma Stone is carrying in this picture?  http://celebrity-gossip.net/emma-stone/photo/emma-stone-570


----------



## kashara

Alexandrialau said:


> Hello people!
> 
> This bag is supposedly from Alexander Wang, but I'm really not too sure as i've searched online, but I still can't find it, and I really want it!!
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? Or any idea where I can get it?????



It is Alexander Wang, and it's the Eugene Satchel.  Saks has it for $795.


----------



## Alexandrialau

kashara said:


> It is Alexander Wang, and it's the Eugene Satchel.  Saks has it for $795.



Thank you Kashara


----------



## lilyngo

I'm new at this and I would really appreciated if someone can tell me what is a authentic site to buy pre-owned bag


----------



## sushiette

Hi, 


can you please help me identify Jessica alba's bag? I can't even tell the brand...




thank you, 

Sylvie


----------



## Ilovemiau

Anyone know this style of gucci? What is the Collection Name? Is ist very Old????

Thanks


----------



## pzs0009

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know what this bag is? Thanks for your help!


----------



## rose10

Can someone ID this bag?


----------



## melvel

Please help me identify this bag of Emma Stone:

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070031I13458260171598496


----------



## coachdiva

I saw this bag in my Fall Casual 2012 cataloge--- pg 23 model is wearing a black motor jacket-- I love this bag!! HELP!


----------



## sheila_c

sushiette said:


> Hi,
> can you please help me identify Jessica alba's bag? I can't even tell the brand...
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Sylvie



It's a Tod's Large Leather Tote Bag.

Link: http://www.tods.com/us/shopwomen/handbags/large-leather-tote-bag-4


----------



## cologne

melvel said:


> Please help me identify this bag of Emma Stone:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070031I13458260171598496



http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michae...000cat26702cat27119cat27202&isEditorial=false


----------



## Lajka

Lajka said:


> Please, identify this bag: it made of grainy elather with this structure
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...ease-help-identify-this-handbag-bilataska.jpg
> 
> http://images1.hellotrade.com/data2/FU/QP/MY-165107/barton-print-grain-leather-250x250.jpg
> 
> images1.hellotrade.com/data2/FU/QP/MY-165107/barton-print-grain-leather-250x250.jpg
> , very soft, inside gold or silver metallic color. Seams are inside-out.
> Has a very long pendant with silver prism at the end.



Girls.....?


----------



## sheila_c

pzs0009 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is? Thanks for your help!



Looks like a Balenciaga to me. You might try posting in the Bal Identify This thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## scoobiesmomma

pzs0009 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is? Thanks for your help!



It's a Rebecca Minkoff Rapture Satchel, looks like Electric Blue.


----------



## coachdiva

here is a better pic of the bag---anyone recognize?


----------



## amysharp6

Sorry about the dark picture.


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, can You identify, please: http://mm.denik.cz/56/01/3508_patrasova_tilsip_sip-300.jpg


----------



## bysongasaurus

Does anyone know what bag this is in the first few seconds of this commercial?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIIr5Uv5O94&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ellzee

Does anyone know the brand of this wallet? 

I bought it from Boundary Mill stores, and the loose tag inside it says 'Antler,' but the logo on the front is different - two lions facing a tower with an 'R' in the centre.

Inside it, it's engraved with 'Hand Made Fine Leather,' and the press stud says 'Prym Echt 2'

Thanks in advance  x http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/c594140d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a080b845.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a6eb6232.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## pursonalstyle

It's called the Marc by Marc Jacobs Marc by Marc Jacobs Jumbled Logo Handbag - it retailed for $298 at Nordstrom when not on sale and included a detachable strap?


----------



## euki

Hi,
Can you help me identify the brown bag of Emma stone?


http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2710866/emma-stone-struggled-with-finding-stage-name-11/



Thank you!


----------



## friendlyviper

Anyone know the designer and model of this one.  From  the LogIn page of Beyond the Rack.  Of course, emailed them and no answer, then by phone...'it's just a stock photo'.....


----------



## papertiger

amysharp6 said:


> Sorry about the dark picture.



It's such a dark pic I can hardly see but it looks like it could it be a Gucci Abbey tote


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

can anyone ID this bag for me? thanks in advance!


----------



## auntie em

melvel said:
			
		

> Please help me identify this bag of Emma Stone:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010070031I13458260171598496






			
				cologne said:
			
		

> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/Michael-Kors-Michael-Kors-Silverton-Traveler-HANDBAGS/prod17610011_cat27202_cat27119_/?index=12&cmCat=cat000000cat26702cat27119cat27202&isEditorial=false






			
				euki said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can you help me identify the brown bag of Emma stone?
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2710866/emma-stone-struggled-with-finding-stage-name-11/
> 
> Thank you!



I believe it's one and the same purse she's been toting around lately.


----------



## alouette

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> can anyone ID this bag for me? thanks in advance!



Balenciaga


----------



## Bowden

Can anyone tell me what type Of Chanel purse this is?


----------



## Bowden

m956.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Twill223/1346763044.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## ariadnekb

Enjoying the blog and would love an ID on this Katie Holmes purse please:



steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes on Monday (September 3) in the Dumbo neighborhood of Brooklyn, N.Y.
> 
> View attachment 1858661


----------



## amysharp6

papertiger said:


> It's such a dark pic I can hardly see but it looks like it could it be a Gucci Abbey tote



Thanks Papertiger


----------



## Bowden

Bowden said:


> m956.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Twill223/1346763044.jpg.html?o=0



Anyone?


----------



## TC2

I thought it would greatly help if I could identify the style so I can reference it and also get some idea of how much to sell it for.

It is absolutely authentic as I bought it at the PRADA store myself but it is also lacking the black satin label with the product id number that most of my other PRADAs have... Help!


----------



## Elliespurse

TC2 said:


> I am missing the paperwork so I thought it would greatly help if I could identify the style so I can reference it.
> 
> It is absolutely authentic as I bought it at the PRADA store myself but it is also lacking the black satin label with the product id number that most of my other PRADAs have... Help!



Hi, you could also ask in the Prada forum here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-reference-library/identify-this-prada-374092.html


----------



## TC2

Will do! Thank you!


----------



## stephrfc

I am just back from Tenerife, I was at a shop in Plazza de la Duque. They had a very small orange bag 250euro. It looked like a very small mulberry bayswater, except the mulberry latch was a small padlock. I didnt manage to find out the make, any ideas???? TIA


----------



## popprincess

Hi there, can anyone identify this Dries Van Noten handbag? It was a gift and I've been trying to figure out the season/year it was produced, and possibly the price. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks in advance! 

edit:On second-glance, I realize this photo looks like a creepy spy-photo... but it was on pinterest!  I swear!


----------



## raj

Nikkibaby said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> edit:On second-glance, I realize this photo looks like a creepy spy-photo... but it was on pinterest!  I swear!



It looks like Fendi?


----------



## alouette

Nikkibaby said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> edit:On second-glance, I realize this photo looks like a creepy spy-photo... but it was on pinterest!  I swear!



raj is right,  it's the Fendi Classico No. 1 bag.


----------



## Nikkibaby

raj said:


> It looks like Fendi?





alouette said:


> raj is right,  it's the Fendi Classico No. 1 bag.


  Thank you!!!


----------



## kj865

- -


----------



## tgonzales98

Can anyone identify the bag Hilary Duff is carrying??



Thanks for they help!


----------



## cologne

tgonzales98 said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Hilary Duff is carrying??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for they help!




givenchy antigona


----------



## veneti

can anybody help identify what kind of bag reese witherspoon is wearing in that legally blonde movie? 
i didn't find too many pictures and tried to get screenshots of most of the scenes she's wearing it, and was wondering if it is possible to identify the bag from these photos. we thought it was a BV montaigne before, but discussing now on the BV forum we're not sure if it is  
thank you very much!!!


----------



## bry_dee

veneti said:


> can anybody help identify what kind of bag reese witherspoon is wearing in that legally blonde movie?
> i didn't find too many pictures and tried to get screenshots of most of the scenes she's wearing it, and was wondering if it is possible to identify the bag from these photos. we thought it was a BV montaigne before, but discussing now on the BV forum we're not sure if it is
> thank you very much!!!



Hmmm... really looks like a BV. I saw the similar (if not, the same style on Ebay) and it was listed as coming from late 80s to early 90s. I find the clasp closure and five studs in the bottom to be the same, also the folding details on top. But it also seems like Elle's bag has longer handles...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0492325b

_(To the mods: If posting the link is not allowed, please remove it. Thanks!)_


----------



## veneti

bry_dee said:


> Hmmm... really looks like a BV. I saw the similar (if not, the same style on Ebay) and it was listed as coming from late 80s to early 90s. I find the clasp closure and five studs in the bottom to be the same, also the folding details on top. But it also seems like Elle's bag has longer handles...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0492325b
> 
> _(To the mods: If posting the link is not allowed, please remove it. Thanks!)_



you're right, looks almost exactly the same except of the handles. so we're pretty sure it's a bv  but no montaigne? maybe an older version of the boston bag?


----------



## TheJitterBug

Hey Ive seen a lot of bag identification posts on this thread and seeing this was the main reason I joined the forum I hate to add another but hopefully someone can help me identify yet another one haha. Here it is:


----------



## papertiger

TheJitterBug said:


> Hey Ive seen a lot of bag identification posts on this thread and seeing this was the main reason I joined the forum I hate to add another but hopefully someone can help me identify yet another one haha. Here it is:



Welcome *TheJitterBug*

It's a Gucci, Gucci-plus fabric messenger from the travel range


----------



## brunarosso

Should be exactly:
201538 FCIGG 8588 GG PLUS BE-EB-COCOA
In Italy was 285 FW2011-12

Sizes should be 23x20x3,5cm 

Stefania


----------



## TheJitterBug

papertiger said:


> Welcome *TheJitterBug*
> 
> It's a Gucci, Gucci-plus fabric messenger from the travel range



Outstanding! Thank you very much


----------



## TheJitterBug

brunarosso said:


> Should be exactly:
> 201538 FCIGG 8588 GG PLUS BE-EB-COCOA
> In Italy was 285&#8364; FW2011-12
> 
> Sizes should be 23x20x3,5cm
> 
> Stefania



Was this directed at me?

Edit: Disregard my above question. Not sure why I didnt just web search the number instead.. Still in my morning lazy mode I guess.. haha Thank you very much!


----------



## Sammie Jo

Hi! sorry to impose on your thread, but I'm new and can't post my own. I figure out how to add pics either, maybe I can't yet... I found a hand bag also. The hardware is all gold with "made it Italy" printed on each zipper. The leather is super soft. It is a backpack style purse, very pretty. It has a big lagel on the front. It is a circle with what looks like a horse head with swirls around it and says "made in italy". The inside is fabric lined. Brown with diamonds with a flower in the middle, and then a guy in green and a burgundy surfboard. Is this pattern a signature of a certain maker? I know its hard to tell without pics, but would love any feedback I can get!


----------



## seton

veneti said:


> can anybody help identify what kind of bag reese witherspoon is wearing in that legally blonde movie?
> i didn't find too many pictures and tried to get screenshots of most of the scenes she's wearing it, and was wondering if it is possible to identify the bag from these photos. we thought it was a BV montaigne before, but discussing now on the BV forum we're not sure if it is
> thank you very much!!!




I know 100% it's a BV. I read an article on the fashions in that movie and remembered that.


----------



## sheila_c

Sammie Jo said:


> Hi! sorry to impose on your thread, but I'm new and can't post my own. I figure out how to add pics either, maybe I can't yet... I found a hand bag also. The hardware is all gold with "made it Italy" printed on each zipper. The leather is super soft. It is a backpack style purse, very pretty. It has a big lagel on the front. It is a circle with what looks like a horse head with swirls around it and says "made in italy". The inside is fabric lined. Brown with diamonds with a flower in the middle, and then a guy in green and a burgundy surfboard. Is this pattern a signature of a certain maker? I know its hard to tell without pics, but would love any feedback I can get!



Without a pic, it's impossible. Try Googling "fendi horse" and hit images and see if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Sammie Jo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180972740167&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Here is a link to the bag. Maybe this will help.... There are several pics.


----------



## kristina111

Can anyone please help me ID this purse?? It´s Guess or Gucci but I can´t tell I think it´s Guess. And how is it called and where to buy it?? Please help me I absolutely love it!!!!!!


----------



## CHELSB5503

That looks like a guess bag! I would look on ebay


----------



## Mariapia

It's Guess! You should have a look on their website.


----------



## papertiger

It's not Gucci so I Guess it's Guess?


----------



## kristina111

I think so too, it´s definetly Guess, but where to get it?? Please help me!!


----------



## r15324

kristina111 said:


> I think so too, it´s definetly Guess, but where to get it?? Please help me!!



From a Guess store or an authorised sellers, or on the secondhand market. There is no weird third option available


----------



## SunStar11

I absolutly fell in love with this purse!  I want it soo bad but I cant seem to find it anywhere online. Its sadly no longer available D:
http://www.thefind.com/visual?query=crown handbag purse#page=18&ddkey=2466967101342007&local=0

Does anyone know where I could find it online? And in any color or print?

Here is a link to another one similar, but I am not to fond of the print on it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Elegant-Diamante-Gold-Crown-Clasp-Womens-Shoulder-Handbag-Brown-Bronze-/320672431087?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aa990fbef
Thanks


----------



## Mariapia

dmflovebags said:


> Anyone know make and model of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!!


Looks like Isabel Marant .... ( Jérôme Dreyfuss'wife).


----------



## Mariapia

dmflovebags said:


> Anyone know make and model of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!!


Looks like Isabel Marant designed by Jérôme Dreyfuss.
Model Seymour....


----------



## arutherford

I have just joined the forum because I need help identifying another bag!! I have seen today at London Fashion Week the very stylish Millie MacKintosh wearing a beautiful bag that I'm totally obsessed with but don't know the brand or where to buy, can someone please help????
http://www.contactmusic.com/photo/professor-green-and-millie-mackintosh-london-fashion-week_


----------



## bubbleamelia

can anyone id the green handbag this model is carrying?!??!


----------



## Yanekie

Saw this on the street in Paris. Sorry, front has two rows of studs. Any idea???


----------



## candaces07

I just joined and I desperately want to know what kind of bag this is!! Please help!!

http://pinterest.com/pin/40321359134926099/


----------



## chanelleen

I recently saw somoene with this bag and I LOVED IT! I luckily came across it online but have NO idea who makes it or what it's called!!!!

THANKS!

Here is the link to the pic of the purse I found on a random tumblr. 

http://mrs-petite.tumblr.com/post/28040200379#


----------



## rosensj

Please help identify.


----------



## cologne

candaces07 said:


> I just joined and I desperately want to know what kind of bag this is!! Please help!!
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/40321359134926099/



Chloe Madeleine


----------



## cologne

bubbleamelia said:


> can anyone id the green handbag this model is carrying?!??!



BCBG

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13088798&cp=4372699.2769064&parentPage=family


----------



## melvel

Can anyone identify the bag Emma Stone is carrying in these series of pictures:  http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/15...rfield-promote-charities-with-handmade-signs/

Unfortunately no clear view of the bag.  But it looks like cream with black detailing?  Is it Hermes?


----------



## seton

it does not look like Hermes


----------



## melvel

This is the clearest picture of the bag that I could find:  http://www.okmagazine.com/photos/ho...se-paparazzi-promote-charitable-organizations


----------



## cologne

melvel said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Emma Stone is carrying in these series of pictures:  http://www.justjared.com/2012/09/15...rfield-promote-charities-with-handmade-signs/
> 
> Unfortunately no clear view of the bag.  But it looks like cream with black detailing?  Is it Hermes?



http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/article/a-first-look-at-valextras-collaboration-with-holmes-yang/#1


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Would anybody be able to tell me what this Prada is called please? It's a large shoulder bag Kate Winslet is carrying in this picture...

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/820/90123ne1winsletbgr08wu8.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Ilovemiau

FreyahWarrior said:
			
		

> Would anybody be able to tell me what this Prada is called please? It's a large shoulder bag Kate Winslet is carrying in this picture...
> 
> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/820/90123ne1winsletbgr08wu8.jpg
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like a cervo antik Hobo Color cafee or choclate ? Not sure.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> Looks like a cervo antik Hobo Color cafee or choclate ? Not sure.



Cacao is the Color Name Not choclate.


----------



## ktitina

Can someone identify this handbag for me?  It's my new obsession.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Thank you - would anybody know the name of the model, e.g. is this the hobo, or shoulder bag... or something else? 

http //img141 imageshack us/img141/8 etbgr08wu8 jpg

And this one

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_eleNRLnGkI8/SKqJ4Y5GvdI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/LmgInqYclTY/s400/tisdale.jpg

I'm always a few years late with my obsessions! Has anyone seen either for sale anywhere recently? Trying to search through eBay and consignments... sigh.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

First link does not work, second link of Ashley Tisdale is a Prada Antik Cervo Tote which are pretty htf! Good Luck! 



FreyahWarrior said:


> Thank you - would anybody know the name of the model, e.g. is this the hobo, or shoulder bag... or something else?
> 
> http //img141 imageshack us/img141/8 etbgr08wu8 jpg
> 
> And this one
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_eleNRLnGkI8/SKqJ4Y5GvdI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/LmgInqYclTY/s400/tisdale.jpg
> 
> I'm always a few years late with my obsessions! Has anyone seen either for sale anywhere recently? Trying to search through eBay and consignments... sigh.


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Thank you - the first link is in my previous post a couple of replies earlier, it should work there. It's a picture of Kate Winslet with a cervo antik hobo style large shoulder bag. 

I wish Prada would re-introduce these!


----------



## SunStar11

Can anyone identify this purse? Here is a better link to it. 
http://www.b4bags.com/Crown-Rhinestone-handbags-Quilted-Beige-bags_p_3313.html

Also does anybody know if this website is accurate? 
Thanks


----------



## tatifl

Is this thread different from authentication?? I'm new here and thoroughly confused.


----------



## Girlloveshermes

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it


Endless.com tends to sell old jumble logo bags, I don't know why but they are all brand new.


----------



## Girlloveshermes

seton said:


> it does not look like Hermes


Agree, not an Hermes.


----------



## cologne

tatifl said:


> Is this thread different from authentication?? I'm new here and thoroughly confused.



The threads have different purposes:

Authentication helps to clarify if a bag is authentic=original=the real deal.
Identify helps to find out what brand a bag is or what the name of a specific type of bag is.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## skos

I'm sure someone can identify this easily, it's just not coming to me right now. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

skos said:


> I'm sure someone can identify this easily, it's just not coming to me right now. Thanks!



3.1 Phillip Llim Pashli  http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505022347121,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=15

looks like gold hw too


----------



## skos

Elliespurse said:


> 3.1 Phillip Llim Pashli  http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505022347121,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=15
> 
> looks like gold hw too



of course! Thanks so much xxx.


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, do you know it? Thanks. 
http://img.ahaonline.cz/img/18/full/1328490_.jpg


----------



## cologne

Lajka said:


> Hallo, do you know it? Thanks.
> http://img.ahaonline.cz/img/18/full/1328490_.jpg



miu miu


----------



## cat315

Hello! Can anyone tell me if this is a Burberry Prorsum bag? I know the dust bag says Burberry, but I am not sure if the bag is indeed Burberry. I searched through the entire Burberry website and could not find this particular bag...I greatly appreciate anyone's help! Thank you!


----------



## janiegirl

Want to authenticate a LV cunfussed


----------



## Elliespurse

janiegirl said:


> Want to authenticate a LV cunfussed



Hi and welcome!

The LV authentication thread is in the LV forum Shopping section. Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-760820.html#post22305678

Just post a reply but see first post for info to add.


Good luck.


----------



## jambest

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


hi
im just new in this group...How to identify an authentic louis vuitton black noir? i just bid it on ebay...still waiting for sellers reply about me asking picture of the bag code..Thanx in advance

Grace


----------



## Elliespurse

jambest said:


> hi
> im just new in this group...How to identify an authentic louis vuitton black noir? i just bid it on ebay...still waiting for sellers reply about me asking picture of the bag code..Thanx in advance
> 
> Grace



Hi and welcome!

The LV authentication thread is in the LV forum Shopping section. Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-760820.html#post22305678

Just post a reply but see first post for info to add.


Good luck.


----------



## jambest

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> The LV authentication thread is in the LV forum Shopping section. Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-760820.html#post22305678
> 
> Just post a reply but see first post for info to add.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


thank you, i just posted my inquiries...I hope to get an answer soon


----------



## kristina111

Can you please help me find this handbag by Guess?? I am so in love with this handbag!!http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/bags-bags-bags/handbags-and-purses/1871117d1347559820-please-help-identify-this-handbag-shannons1.jpg


----------



## oahctrec

Any guesses? I have zero leads, found on a blog that led to another blog that led to another.... I've found that it's called a "FRAMED" handbag, but is it a designer bag? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

oahctrec said:


> Any guesses? I have zero leads, found on a blog that led to another blog that led to another.... I've found that it's called a "FRAMED" handbag, but is it a designer bag? Thanks!



I have seen this before (at least the style) here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/love-this-bag-but-i-need-help-652121.html


----------



## melvel

What about this one?  Took a picture of it from a magazine but I forgot to check the brand!


----------



## cologne

melvel said:


> What about this one?  Took a picture of it from a magazine but I forgot to check the brand!



its a fendi chameleon


----------



## oahctrec

Elliespurse said:


> I have seen this before (at least the style) here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/love-this-bag-but-i-need-help-652121.html



Thanks for the link, however - I don't think that's quite it... I'm sure there are different variations and brands that must design this bag. Is it not inspired from a designer item? I was hoping to find the original source as well. I guess the search goes on.


----------



## oahctrec

Elliespurse said:


> I have seen this before (at least the style) here http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/love-this-bag-but-i-need-help-652121.html



I think I found another designer that makes it... They call it a Padlock Framed Handbag:

http://www.louduk.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

oahctrec said:


> I think I found another designer that makes it... They call it a Padlock Framed Handbag:
> 
> http://www.louduk.com/



Hi, I see they have this bag but... I would be very careful about this website, it was set up on 31 May this year through a hosting company in the uk. The website lacks everything, addresses, company info, shipping and return policy, payment info etc. I'd definitely stay away.


----------



## oahctrec

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, I see they have this bag but... I would be very careful about this website, it was set up on 31 May this year through a hosting company in the uk. The website lacks everything, addresses, company info, shipping and return policy, payment info etc. I'd definitely stay away.



Thanks!


----------



## sagg99

Hello, I would like to know if anyone knows what the interior of this Dooney & Bourke is called?  I purchased it some years ago in the late nineties .  I purchased it from the Dooney & Bourke store in Century City, CA. on sale.  The serial number inside starts with a "J" the interior feels like some type of plastic coated cloth, it's smooth and kind of glossy.  Thanks for any info, since I've been unable to find anything on the Dooney site.


----------



## BamaGirl524

sagg99 said:
			
		

> Hello, I would like to know if anyone knows what the interior of this Dooney & Bourke is called?  I purchased it some years ago in the late nineties .  I purchased it from the Dooney & Bourke store in Century City, CA. on sale.  The serial number inside starts with a "J" the interior feels like some type of plastic coated cloth, it's smooth and kind of glossy.  Thanks for any info, since I've been unable to find anything on the Dooney site.



Hi! I have this same bag in a cream color. It has a sticker on the inside which says:

R183BO
MEDIUM EAST/WEST TASSLE TOTE
33231273

No idea if that will help you in any way, but it might help research more.


----------



## sagg99

BamaGirl524 said:


> Hi! I have this same bag in a cream color. It has a sticker on the inside which says:
> 
> R183BO
> MEDIUM EAST/WEST TASSLE TOTE
> 33231273
> 
> No idea if that will help you in any way, but it might help research more.


Thanks, that's more than I had before, it's a start


----------



## Tygriss

oahctrec said:


> Any guesses? I have zero leads, found on a blog that led to another blog that led to another.... I've found that it's called a "FRAMED" handbag, but is it a designer bag? Thanks!



Hi! It looks like the person that originally posted the bag says it is from a store called Harem. Here's her post with a few more photos of the bag:

http://marikenwestli.blogg.no/1341759353_min_nye_veske.html 


From what I can find, this Harem store sells accessories, scarves, etc. I am pretty sure it isn't a designer bag.


----------



## ScoutJoey

I recently bought this *Judith Leiber* bag at an auction and have been unable to track it down anywhere on line. The "Blaze" bag has crystal covered round handles, but the crystals on that bag are only on the outside of the handles and they are flat on the inside.  However on mine the crystals surround each handle.  It is black snake/lizard skin rather than the Alligator on the "Blaze".  There is an attached coin purse with crystal covered acorn clasps.  The bag measures 8.5" by 5.5" and the handles 4" in diameter.















Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## oahctrec

Tygriss said:


> Hi! It looks like the person that originally posted the bag says it is from a store called Harem. Here's her post with a few more photos of the bag:
> 
> http://marikenwestli.blogg.no/1341759353_min_nye_veske.html
> 
> 
> From what I can find, this Harem store sells accessories, scarves, etc. I am pretty sure it isn't a designer bag.



OMG thank you!!


----------



## purseOnified

It was given as a gift. I want to have it authenticated but i don;t know the model ... I would appreciate any info on this bag before i call a chanel store.
















Many Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

purseOnified said:


> It was given as a gift. I want to have it authenticated but i don;t know the model ... I would appreciate any info on this bag before i call a chanel store.
> 
> Many Thanks



Hi, you could ask in the Chanel forum in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Good luck.


----------



## purseOnified

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could ask in the Chanel forum in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html
> 
> Good luck.



Already tried. But since I mentioned that i am thinking of selling it, I am not getting the help i need...any info would be fine i just need a name or something so that i can inquire with a chanel shop by phone if they would authentic it. 

Thanks for the reply dear...  atleast someone is finally willing to direct me somewhere.


----------



## hagluvbag

I love the look of the bag that the model is carrying. Can anyone tell me where I can find this bag or where I can find something similar? The picture is taken off the Victoria's Secret website. Thanks!


----------



## gypsygraph

It's a Louis Vuitton Taiga Line messenger bag but I can't figure out the exact name nor find one that looks like it in the Taiga Line!

Please Help! 

Thank you much!!


----------



## Elliespurse

gypsygraph said:


> It's a Louis Vuitton Taiga Line messenger bag but I can't figure out the exact name nor find one that looks like it in the Taiga Line!
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> Thank you much!!



Hi, could you re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html

(thread is in the LV forum)


Good luck.


----------



## I lOvE bAgS!!!

Hi there! I have been trying to identify the brand of the bag in the link below but I have had no luck! Please if any of you know what brand it is I would really appreciate it. TIA 


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A2Nunq3CcAEaXm3.jpg:large


----------



## mrscurlytop

Does anyone recognize this bag Lucy Liu is using in the new show Elementary ?? Love it, love it, love it !!


----------



## dcbfh123

Hi all,

I got this bag in the summer of '07 from a Kate Spade boutique in Hong Kong but unfortunately don't remember the style name! 

Can anyone help identify it? I remember the SA saying it was limited edition - it is quite unique with the brown, red, and silver detailing!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jwisenbaler2012

shoplover said:


> Can someone help identify the Coach purse/bag in the far left of this picture (behind the zebra bag)?


What is the serial number? DO you know it?


----------



## s.horack

Do you know the name of this bag? I bought it at the Dooney Bourke outlet and the salesclerk said it is Vachetta leather. I am a long time LV buyer because I love Vachetta, so I bought it.  It feels like Vachetta but I put a drop of water on it, it darkened and then went back to original color when dry. If it is Vachetta, I thought it would leave a Watermark.

I did post this somewhere else on the forum but reposting here as I think I posted in wrong place.


Anyone know the name? I am not aware of any styles of DB made of all Vachetta leather.


----------



## s.horack

s.horack said:


> Do you know the name of this bag? I bought it at the Dooney Bourke outlet and the salesclerk said it is Vachetta leather. I am a long time LV buyer because I love Vachetta, so I bought it.  It feels like Vachetta but I put a drop of water on it, it darkened and then went back to original color when dry. If it is Vachetta, I thought it would leave a Watermark.
> 
> I did post this somewhere else on the forum but reposting here as I think I posted in wrong place.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name? I am not aware of any styles of DB made of all Vachetta leather.



Also, I already typed in the style number from the tag and can not find the name by that either, probably because it is an older style?


----------



## madamestuff

Does anyone know what this delicious number is? Saw it in a mag... Sorry for the poor shot.


----------



## Minne Bags

Madamestuff- I think it's a Kate Spade bag. I remember seeing a hobo style from that patent croc embossed line at TJMaxx. But I don't remember the style name. Good luck.


----------



## claudiu218

I am searching for this Moschino Cheap and Chic bag but i can't find it on the whole internet , maybe someone knows the model.
Sorry for bad pics.


----------



## seton

Minne Bags said:


> Madamestuff- I think it's a Kate Spade bag. I remember seeing a hobo style from that patent croc embossed line at TJMaxx. But I don't remember the style name. Good luck.



I agree!


----------



## madamestuff

seton said:


> I agree!



Are you perhaps both thinking of this one?


----------



## seton

madamestuff said:


> Are you perhaps both thinking of this one?




not me.  the line I am thinking of is made of patent leather in a taupe large croc texture.


----------



## madamestuff

seton said:


> not me.  the line I am thinking of is made of patent leather in a taupe large croc texture.



Thanks, will keep looking! I actually don't much care for the croc part, it's the size/shape I really like.


----------



## seton

well, kate spade does that size/shape often. so does steve madden.


----------



## Lvlooker

Hi ladies and gents
I found this bag online in a blog but haven't been able to figure out the designer or where to buy.  
Any help would be awesome, I really want to add this bag to my collection.

   Here is the link to polyvore the link inside polyvore that is suppose to take you where to buy doesn't work so don't think I didn't try.

http://www.polyvore.com/sacs_jour_luxe_lefigaro.fr_madame/thing?id=3186633


----------



## Sue89

Hi! Can some of you help me find the name of this Cristian Louboutin bag please??


----------



## ndk

hey
i need to find this bag as a present but i just have a photo...can you help find the name or reference?
cheers


----------



## Sue89

Sue89 said:


> Hi! Can some of you help me find the name of this Cristian Louboutin bag please??


I think it's from the sweet charity line but I would like to know if some of you know the name more in specific!


----------



## Sadlinn

I really like this Korean bag. I hope there is an original brand making bags like these?? Thank you for help


----------



## Sue89

Sadlinn said:


> I really like this Korean bag. I hope there is an original brand making bags like these?? Thank you for help


The Brigitte Bardot from Lancel it's quite similar.. Mutch better I would say!


----------



## rradal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110963048550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Does this Celine Trapeze bag look authentic? I am concerned about the zipper in the back. I have not seen this on any other similar bags.


----------



## Patricia71

Please help me identify this bag. I really wanted to buy a messenger type bag and this one has the IT im looking for...
Thanks


----------



## Patricia71

Please help me to view the thread on my enquiries as i am new on this...

Please help me to identify this messenger type bag..please..please.
Thanks


----------



## Lips

Lvlooker said:


> Hi ladies and gents
> I found this bag online in a blog but haven't been able to figure out the designer or where to buy.
> Any help would be awesome, I really want to add this bag to my collection.
> 
> Here is the link to polyvore the link inside polyvore that is suppose to take you where to buy doesn't work so don't think I didn't try.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/sacs_jour_luxe_lefigaro.fr_madame/thing?id=3186633



This bag looks a lot like a Giudi tote, which you can find on Wardow - 

http://www.wardow.co.uk/giudi-classic-tote-leather-39-cm-5088.html

It looks almost identical, but the one you posted doesn't have the Giudi 'G', so perhaps it's just a look-a-like?  Anyway, Wardow only have the dark brown colourway, so perhaps not of interest anyway.

- Lips


----------



## BanhXeo

VictoriaLVoe said:


> Love my new find! Buttery soft leather and perfect orange for summer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1830030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Rowley handbag




Hi there! Would anyone be able to tell me what style this bag is? Also, where I would be able to get it? Any help would be much appreciated. I saw a black one at winners and regretfully did not buy it


----------



## jedimaster

I know this is really superficial to be reading about her breakup with Russell Crowe and think, "what bag is she carrying" - but - can anyone identify the black crossbody bag Danielle Spenser is wearing in this picture?


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

My fiancée saw this bag on Suits, can anyone identify it?  Thanks!


----------



## seton

the hermes mcpherson (renamed after Elle) is similar


----------



## alouette

Patricia71 said:


> Please help me to view the thread on my enquiries as i am new on this...
> 
> Please help me to identify this messenger type bag..please..please.
> Thanks



I can't state its authenticity but from the tiny image, it has all the makings to be a Prada vitello shine model.  The two Vitello Shine bags I had were not messenger style although one satchel could be had I lengthened the strap.


----------



## Lvlooker

Lips said:


> This bag looks a lot like a Giudi tote, which you can find on Wardow -
> 
> http://www.wardow.co.uk/giudi-classic-tote-leather-39-cm-5088.html
> 
> It looks almost identical, but the one you posted doesn't have the Giudi 'G', so perhaps it's just a look-a-like?  Anyway, Wardow only have the dark brown colourway, so perhaps not of interest anyway.
> 
> - Lips



Thanks I checked it out, and its very close!  I did find out it was escada and impossible to buy, so I set my sights in a Chloe bag I will be picking up in an hour .
I really appreciate your help though!


----------



## jcsprstr

Hi ladies ... Just saw this beautiful bag that Melissa Rycroft was wearing.  Can anyone help with an ID?  Thank you!


----------



## mr.guccissima

Image 1





Image 2





Does anyone know what brand duffle travel bag that is? :help::help::help:

I know Scarlet is wearing a Belfast jacket.


----------



## lanbo

What bag is this?
x


----------



## Elliespurse

lanbo said:


> What bag is this?
> x



Hi, this is a fake LV Trevi. Please post LV questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-775894.html


----------



## Elliespurse

^*charmjacket*, could post a link?

Welcome to tPF too!


----------



## papertiger

GiantMuffinMan said:


> My fiancée saw this bag on Suits, can anyone identify it?  Thanks!



It's a vintage Hermes Sac Mallette. The Macpherson is similar but instead of having a 'triangular' 404 bag style attached to the jewel compartment beneath it has a rounded 'Bolide' shape.  

They are no longer made but I believe they inspired the newer H Toolbox which are still available.


----------



## skos

Hi everyone! 

Here are some pictures I found on a fashion blog, obviously you know what to do!

thanks in advance!!


----------



## legend10

Hi ladies, need some help...anybody recognize these two bags?


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

papertiger said:


> It's a vintage Hermes Sac Mallette. The Macpherson is similar but instead of having a 'triangular' 404 bag style attached to the jewel compartment beneath it has a rounded 'Bolide' shape.
> 
> They are no longer made but I believe they inspired the newer H Toolbox which are still available.



Thanks!


----------



## raj

legend10 said:


> Hi ladies, need some help...anybody recognize these two bags?



The 2nd one looks like the ysl muse II.


----------



## Mangesj12

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


it would be easier to tell if you have pictures...


----------



## petitmoi

Hello to everyone! 
First of all, please excuse my horrible English (I'm practicing I promise).
I'm an absolute fan of vintage, leather style bags. And I was wondering whether any of you could tell me wich brand this bag is from.
I'm absolutely in love with it!
thx a lot to you!
petitmoi


----------



## Elliespurse

petitmoi said:


> Hello to everyone!
> First of all, please excuse my horrible English (I'm practicing I promise).
> I'm an absolute fan of vintage, leather style bags. And I was wondering whether any of you could tell me wich brand this bag is from.
> I'm absolutely in love with it!
> thx a lot to you!
> petitmoi



Hello and welcome! It's the Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in tobacco suede http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1/medium-1/ps1-medium-suede-11.html?color=Tobacco

the flap is tucked in inside the bag.

p.s. your English is great.


----------



## petitmoi

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome! It's the Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in tobacco suede http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/ps1/medium-1/ps1-medium-suede-11.html?color=Tobacco
> 
> the flap is tucked in inside the bag.
> 
> p.s. your English is great.




Woooow that was fast!  Thx very much! 
I think I'm going to save my money for the next few years, so that I can afford a Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## a.k

can anyone help identify this bag? 

http://www.pinkvilla.com/files/imagecache/ImageFull/images/DSC_0064_40.JPG


----------



## gucci*lover

Can anyone ID this gray tote?? Thanks!!


in2eastafrica.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Hilary-Duff-and-husband-Mike-Comrie-take-their-baby-Luca-shopping-on-Rodeo-Drive-in-Los-Angeles-on-Saturday.jpg


----------



## dumpliiing

legend10 said:


> Hi ladies, need some help...anybody recognize these two bags?



haha i was about to ask about the pink one too! it's so beautiful, love it. 

anyone out there know what it is?!?!


----------



## drimartinie

I saw it and really liked it.  The image is blurry, but it is camel brown with two handles.  There are large silver circles that attach the handles to the body of the bag.  The logo is big and silver with an image of a coach being drawn by horses.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flowergirlanna

Can anyone ID this bag? I've seen pics of Minka Kelly wearing the same bag in brown. Thanks. 

www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg


----------



## alouette

flowergirlanna said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? I've seen pics of Minka Kelly wearing the same bag in brown. Thanks.
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg



Can't view image.


----------



## cologne

flowergirlanna said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? I've seen pics of Minka Kelly wearing the same bag in brown. Thanks.
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg



I am pretty sure its the givenchy nightingale, even though I cant see the picture


----------



## kaleida

flowergirlanna said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? I've seen pics of Minka Kelly wearing the same bag in brown. Thanks.
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg



Fixed your image url...there was a space in it.
http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg


----------



## Caramelita

This might be impossible, but does anyone know the style of this Prada?


----------



## flowergirlanna

kaleida said:


> Fixed your image url...there was a space in it.
> http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/pc/Miley+Cyrus+fiance+Liam+Hemsworth+spotted+8mQ6FM1LhZ9l.jpg


 
Thank you so much for fixing the url.  I didn't realize what was wrong.


----------



## flowergirlanna

cologne said:


> I am pretty sure its the givenchy nightingale, even though I cant see the picture


Yes! I googled it and that's the bag. Thank you!


----------



## niccig

Does anyone happen to know the name of this Marni bag? 






I always feel like such a slacker if I buy something and don't know the style name.


----------



## cjhkw

Hi! Can anybody help me identify this gorgeous sling in the picture? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

cjhkw said:


> Hi! Can anybody help me identify this gorgeous sling in the picture? Thanks!



Hi, it's the PS11 in classic size (not mini) by Proenza Schouler. It's spring 2012 color.


----------



## cjhkw

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the PS11 in classic size (not mini) by Proenza Schouler. It's spring 2012 color.



thanks so much! I'm in love with it!


----------



## Patricia71

Please help me identify this black messenger bag...im really loving it but so sad can't find it. Thanks for your help


----------



## Patricia71

alouette said:


> I can't state its authenticity but from the tiny image, it has all the makings to be a Prada vitello shine model.  The two Vitello Shine bags I had were not messenger style although one satchel could be had I lengthened the strap.



Thanks for the reply, you're right, it could be prada. I will try to go there and ask SA. Thanks...


----------



## revolucion

Hello,

i hope someone of you can help us.  We found this good old hanbag in the attic.

We didn´t have any information about it. Maybe anybody at this forum can say us which model it is. Perhaps the date of manufacture.

THX a lot for help.


----------



## BabieFat

Can someone please tell me which brand this bag is? I am dying for it......


----------



## mr.guccissima

Please help identify model and make of the duffle? I will paypal anyone $50 if they have the answer.


----------



## raj

BabieFat said:


> Can someone please tell me which brand this bag is? I am dying for it......



It's Dolce and Gabanna.  Sorry I'm not sure what the name of the bag is though.


----------



## tigerlook

mr.guccissima said:


> Please help identify model and make of the duffle? I will paypal anyone $50 if they have the answer.



I'm not too sure but it looks like a Banana Republic Weekender bag in Olive. I just think it's on its back in your picture. Here's the link
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=59887&vid=1&pid=770596012


----------



## claudiu218

Im searching for this Moschino Cheap and Chic bag but i can't find it on the whole internet , maybe someone knows the model. I really need to find it , i've tried to talk with the Customer Care of Moschino but they don't want to help me , they only say that the bag is unavailable.
Sorry for bad pics.










I only know that is bought from Italy , the bag was bought by a friend of mine and she doesn't want to sell it , she still have the label of the bag , maybe i could tell you the informations and you can find it :
ROXO    Agora 609,00
MOSCH PVP 870,000
Modello 2B 7534
Tessuto 8014
Colore 1269
Taglia U


----------



## papertiger

BabieFat said:


> Can someone please tell me which brand this bag is? I am dying for it......





raj said:


> It's Dolce and Gabanna.  Sorry I'm not sure what the name of the bag is though.




Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily


----------



## BabieFat

papertiger said:


> Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily


 
Thank you, Love.


----------



## BabieFat

raj said:


> It's Dolce and Gabanna. Sorry I'm not sure what the name of the bag is though.


 
Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Vicki_H

Probably the wrong thread for this but I'm looking at a bag that the owner states is authentic.  However, I have never seen one like it.  Can anyone help?  TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

*Vicki_H* - Hi and welcome, you could ask in the Coach forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html


----------



## Vicki_H

Thank you Elliespurse!  Done.


----------



## ohashley

I met Gina Gershon about a week ago and I have been obsessively looking for her bag ever since. Can anybody help!? 

themikekane.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/photo-oct-19-7-56-37-pm.jpg


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Vicki_H said:


> Probably the wrong thread for this but I'm looking at a bag that the owner states is authentic.  However, I have never seen one like it.  Can anyone help?  TIA


I do not believe it is authentic, the c's are not correct.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

BabieFat said:


> Can someone please tell me which brand this bag is? I am dying for it......


It is gorgeous. If you find out, can you let me know?


----------



## BabieFat

Syrenitytoo said:


> It is gorgeous. If you find out, can you let me know?


 
It is Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily


----------



## Syrenitytoo

BabieFat said:


> It is Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily



Sorry saw the post afterward. I so love that bag!!!  Thanks for the ID.


----------



## BabieFat

syrenitytoo said:


> sorry saw the post afterward. I so love that bag!!! Thanks for the id.


 
:d


----------



## Luba87

Can anyone identify Miranda's purse? TIA!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Luba87 said:


> Can anyone identify Miranda's purse? TIA!!



Hi, it looks like the Celine Cabas Gusset http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-cabas-reference-thread-658548-3.html#post22894839(note, the linked thread is no chat pics only)


----------



## Luba87

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like the Celine Cabas Gusset http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...s-reference-thread-658548-3.html#post22894839(note, the linked thread is no chat pics only)


Yes it is! She added a hanging charm.. Thank you!


----------



## rjcook1985

I received this travel wallet as a gift from my ex and have no use for it really, but would like to know more about it.

I have Googled and searched high and low for the origin but can't find anything at all.

The wallets discerning features are a pin logo on the front with the word "Michel", spelled that exact way(so it's Michael Kor or anything).

Also, the dust bag included has a "DA" printed on it, with the name "Daniel Albehni" below.

The only things I know for sure about it is that it is designer(she is high on designer apparel of all types), it is real leather, and it is Chinese in origin(as the cards included are in Chinese, and she was Chinese as well, from Shanghai).

If anyone could tell me anything about it or how to find more information, I would be very grateful!! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dimokulus

Hi friends!
Sorry, I am a man and do not understand much about bags. Want to buy by internat Michael Kors bag. But not sure fake or not. Could you please answer, from amazone site. Prize 170$. Really need help!

http://files.mail.ru/F3QS6F?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/9FZMNV?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/8B0RVA?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LBTE5L?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/KELYUP?t=1
http://files.mail.ru/LGUCD1?t=1

Sincerely!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Dimokulus* - Hi and welcome, please ask for authentication in the MK forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html


----------



## Ange-

Does anyone know what this loveliness is?


----------



## veneti

does anybody know what this beautiful bag is on the Photo from the tpf-app?


----------



## Esquared72

Grumps12 said:


> Does anyone know what this loveliness is?
> 
> View attachment 1931916



That's the Rebecca Minkoff Endless Love Satchel.

This is available on the RM site in burgundy...it's a gorgeous bag!
http://rebeccaminkoff.com/shop/handbags/endless-love-satchel-burgundy.html


----------



## BabieFat

Here comes another one. Can someone please help me ID this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Safien

Hello everyone!

I'm new here, so I'm not sure if someone has already inquired about this particular bag...

I'm trying to identify this handbag seen in the TV show _New Girl_:


http://www.newgirlfashion.net/jess-green-leather-messenger-bag/

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0d5djeqAo1qhmnxdo1_500.jpg

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/new-girl?before=1335409309# (pictures #7 and #8)


Anyone got a clue? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EmilyXLC

Hi all!

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the style name of this D&G bag.

All I know about it is that it is a MUCH older bag; a friend purchased this bag at the Rodeo Drive store in Beverly Hills several years ago.  It is a very heavy bag with removable chain straps.  I have included pictures to show the style of the bag, the interior colour & the inside stamp incase that will help.


----------



## itsjustducky

I've been super busy with grad school, so I just got around to catching up to Nashville. Anyway, Hayden Panettiere was carry this beautiful bag and I've been googling it with no luck   I'm sure one of you ladies must know what it is and I'd really appreciate the help.  Thanks!


----------



## Caramelita

ID this one please?


----------



## jazzi81

Hi ladies,just needing help identify this find,its seems to have some interesting markings to me for a NONAME croc vintage bag,can u let me know if u have seen this croc vintage bag b4 and the markings r familiar with a certain brand, As u can see in the pics the front of the lock has a spot for a key to lock it but i dont have but still clips shut and open...and the bck of the lock u can c the two carrot shapes but it also has a small stamp on the left hand side of the clips bck in the picture u cant see very well its a is a square shape with two lines like this " ll " with a dot above them,says made in korea- Cant find much with my searching...TIA


----------



## eLaz

Are these legit Prada, Gucci and Georgio Armani wallets?


----------



## Qiudaoyu

Ellzee said:


> Does anyone know the brand of this wallet?
> 
> I bought it from Boundary Mill stores, and the loose tag inside it says 'Antler,' but the logo on the front is different - two lions facing a tower with an 'R' in the centre.
> 
> Inside it, it's engraved with 'Hand Made Fine Leather,' and the press stud says 'Prym Echt 2'
> 
> Thanks in advance  x http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/c594140d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a080b845.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a6eb6232.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


http://rowallanusa.com


----------



## littlemousey

Hi,

I was hoping somebody might recognise the logos on these two vintage bags.  They are very well made and the leather is of exceptional quality. They are the same brand, but I think the black one is older - judging by the zipper, probably from the 40s or 50s (I think??). There is no brand name anywhere. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## $lim

Hi there, the logo on the bags appears to be the classic Céline horse and cart logo!
Enjoy!


----------



## littlemousey

@$lim - Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## lctai2

Hello All! This is my first time requesting for help to identify a bag, so if I'm doing it wrong, please let me know! 

I was watching the segment on GMA where Brooke Burke-Charvet picks her Emmy dress:

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/emm...?tab=9482931&section=1206836&playlist=2898870

In the video, Brooke goes into the shop casually dressed in jeans and a sleeveless top, carrying a brown crossbody bag. Does anyone have any clue what bag it might be? You can catch a glimpse of the bag at around 1:00 onwards, and again at 1:14. The closest shot of the bag would be at 1:17, and from there we get glimpses of the bag until 1.40.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I think it's the Chloe Marcie hobo crossbody. The front of the bag and side strap hardware looks like this.


----------



## lctai2

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it's the Chloe Marcie hobo crossbody. The front of the bag and side strap hardware looks like this.


Thank you!!! Yes, it looks exactly like it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!I bought a louis vuitton alma monogram and I want to know from it code,when it has produced!Can anyone help me? The code is VI1922


----------



## b_rs

Hi, I'm looking for the bag off of burn notice season 5 episode 11. Fiona's wears this bag in a couple episodes but I can't find any good pictures of it online. Here is a link to a picture of it: http://www.usanetwork.com/series/bu...eadtorights/gallery/index.html#bn512_0195.jpg

If you click to see the next picture you can see it a bit as well. Maybe I'll have to get a screenshot of it.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

b_rs said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the bag off of burn notice season 5 episode 11. Fiona's wears this bag in a couple episodes but I can't find any good pictures of it online. Here is a link to a picture of it: http://www.usanetwork.com/series/bu...eadtorights/gallery/index.html#bn512_0195.jpg
> 
> If you click to see the next picture you can see it a bit as well. Maybe I'll have to get a screenshot of it.



Looks like a Balenciaga City.


----------



## tatertot

b_rs said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the bag off of burn notice season 5 episode 11. Fiona's wears this bag in a couple episodes but I can't find any good pictures of it online. Here is a link to a picture of it: http://www.usanetwork.com/series/bu...eadtorights/gallery/index.html#bn512_0195.jpg
> 
> If you click to see the next picture you can see it a bit as well. Maybe I'll have to get a screenshot of it.



Scoobie is right on. The Bales are unmistakable, it's a Balenciaga. Looks like a City judging from the pic but it's hard to tell the style exactly.


----------



## b_rs

Thanks for the help! The City bag is definitely it. 

The leather looks so soft and just slightly distressed, so pretty!


----------



## bellabags23

Hi girls I saw a black satchel with rose gold today...looked very similar to a Michael kors Hamilton   but it wasn't it had a zipper pocket  on the back.. the long strap had a few chain links on the part which attaches to the bag. Any idea what this could be? Any suggestions  would be highly appreciated ... one more thing the leather  was smooshy. Thank you


----------



## JessYu

Hi all - I was thrifting today and bought what is supposedly an Escada bag from the 90s. Can someone help me authenticate and ID it? The front pocket, sides, and strap are the same metallic-y leather, and the suede is brown (looks grey in the photos). The inside is maybe nylon?

I'm going to cross-post it on the "Authenticate this Escada" thread, but there isn't much traffic over there!

Many thanks!!


----------



## Nikuska

Hello, can you help me ID this Dior bag? Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikuska said:


> Hello, can you help me ID this Dior bag? Thank you



Hi, you could also ask in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html

It's in the Dior forum (reference lib.).


----------



## Nikuska

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, you could also ask in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html
> 
> It's in the Dior forum (reference lib.).



Thank you very much and have a nice day!


----------



## Safien

Safien said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, so I'm not sure if someone has already inquired about this particular bag...
> 
> I'm trying to identify this handbag seen in the TV show _New Girl_:
> 
> 
> http://www.newgirlfashion.net/jess-green-leather-messenger-bag/
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0d5djeqAo1qhmnxdo1_500.jpg
> 
> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/new-girl?before=1335409309# (pictures #7 and #8)
> 
> 
> Anyone got a clue? Thanks in advance!






Really? No one knows? :'(


----------



## Nikuska

Safien said:
			
		

> Really? No one knows? :'(



I'm sorry, I don't know this bag but found another pic, maybe it could help.


----------



## Doodiebumps

Hi. Can someone help me identify this Gucci handbag? Many thanks!


----------



## tatertot

Safien said:


> Really? No one knows? :'(



Could it maybe be a Bulga bag? The handles and the way it folds over make it pretty distinctive but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Swanky

Doodiebumps said:


> Hi. Can someone help me identify this Gucci handbag? Many thanks!



I'd visit the Gucci forum


----------



## springbok1

Hello All,

This logo is on a bag and matching glasses case. There are no other identifying marks on either piece. Does anyone know this brand?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dimebag daimond

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it


i think its marc jacobs.. i don't know the price...


----------



## Doodiebumps

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd visit the Gucci forum


And I did. Thanks a lot!


----------



## smurf1

Can someone please help with this one? What is it?


----------



## Nikuska

smurf1 said:
			
		

> Can someone please help with this one? What is it?



To me looks like Valentino tote but handles and lining are different. 
Anyway- leather bags with rivets are in Valentino collection Autumn-Winter 2012-2013 (1.490 &euro.


Editing: it's probably Valentino Double Handle bag (1.290 &euro


----------



## smurf1

thank you for finding it


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Please help me authenticate this purse. Thanks so much xx

*SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Camel Leather Woven Trim Envelope Wallet*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...t-/200848219745?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec37c9e61


----------



## Nikuska

Jarinko Chie said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate this purse. Thanks so much xx
> 
> SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Camel Leather Woven Trim Envelope Wallet
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Camel-Leather-Woven-Trim-Envelope-Wallet-/200848219745?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec37c9e61



Hello, 
post it in "Authenticate this Ferragamo" thread for faster response
(Premier designers->Ferragamo->Stickies->Authenticate this Ferragamo).


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Nikuska said:


> Hello,
> post it in "Authenticate this Ferragamo" thread for faster response
> (Premier designers->Ferragamo->Stickies->Authenticate this Ferragamo).



Ahhhh new member.  thank you so much


----------



## Nikuska

Jarinko Chie said:
			
		

> Ahhhh new member.  thank you so much



You're welcome and good luck!


----------



## bonita_babe

Please help me to name my Gucci bag. Thanks Ladies


----------



## jh703

Hi new member here would like some helps on genuine verification bought from ebay please....Many thanks.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160921965...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=160921965427&_rdc=1


----------



## Elliespurse

jh703 said:


> Hi new member here would like some helps on genuine verification bought from ebay please....Many thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160921965...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=160921965427&_rdc=1



Hi and welcome, could you re-post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-755844.html

(thread is in the Mulberry forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)


Good luck.


----------



## SuziAck

This is probably obvious, but what is this bag that pippa middleton is carrying?
http://www.celebitchy.com/263624/pi...e_has_embarrassed_mortified_the_royal_family/

thanks.


----------



## Lips

SuziAck said:


> This is probably obvious, but what is this bag that pippa middleton is carrying?
> http://www.celebitchy.com/263624/pi...e_has_embarrassed_mortified_the_royal_family/
> 
> thanks.



It's a Modalu Pippa, but I haven't seen that printed leather finish before.  Maybe made for her?

http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-grab-tan.html


Edit : 
It's black croc...  
http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-22.html

- Lips


----------



## bonita_babe

PLEASE LADIES  help me to name my Gucci bags and Prada. Thanks alot!


----------



## livinglegend

Hi,

I picked up this bag from a reputable vintage dealer but she didn't know the name or year of this bag. The bag is made of a chestnut brown suede with gold hardware and a removable suede strap. I've attached images. Any help is grateful!


----------



## green.bee

Could you help me please ID this bag Emily Weiss is carrying:


----------



## twii029

Can anyone help me identify this clutch


----------



## sharon9MM

Hi, I'm a new member so I'm not allowed to start my own thread.  I might have trouble getting the 10 posts required to upgrade to full memberships.  I don't know much about bags, so I am hoping that the experts of this forum would be willing to help me out.  

I found this bag in a thrift shop.  There are no tags, on it aside from a generic leather one on the inside inscribed with  'lavorazione artiganale Italy' , and a Vera pelle stamp.  I tried to do bit of googling and I can't figure out the brand.  No matter what it is, I think it is safe to say I got a great bargain at $4.99.
https://picasaweb.google.com/108857858669373976769/MysteryBag?authkey=Gv1sRgCOfc1J7ahMWNvAE


----------



## tatertot

Safien said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, so I'm not sure if someone has already inquired about this particular bag...
> 
> I'm trying to identify this handbag seen in the TV show _New Girl_:
> 
> 
> http://www.newgirlfashion.net/jess-green-leather-messenger-bag/
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0d5djeqAo1qhmnxdo1_500.jpg
> 
> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/new-girl?before=1335409309# (pictures #7 and #8)
> 
> 
> Anyone got a clue? Thanks in advance!



It's a Stella McCartney. The outnet has one now and you can use code GIVETHANKS20 for an extra 20% off too!


----------



## studiovintagese

Its a Chanel white caviar quilted with long flat handles and a silver colored double C in the top center! Highly appreciate it, girls!


----------



## studiovintagese

Hi girls! Need your help. Can anyone ID this beautiful hermes bag? Looks like plume but with  an envelope style pocket in the front. Bi color box leather. The envelope interior has colorful pockets. Any info is highly appreciated.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you could also ask in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, there are threads in the Hermes forum about vintage styles, here's one: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-throughout-the-ages-46119.html

or post for authentication here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-hermes/authenticate-hermes-bag-please-read-rules-use-format-731233.html

Good luck.


----------



## riyanova

Hi guys, I've been looking for this purse's name all over the internet. I hope you can help me ! 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_me16gvDPpg1rhtqw8o1_500.jpg

Thank you.


----------



## SuziAck

That's the longchamp le pliage long handled tote.


----------



## SuziAck

Ellzee said:


> Does anyone know the brand of this wallet?
> 
> I bought it from Boundary Mill stores, and the loose tag inside it says 'Antler,' but the logo on the front is different - two lions facing a tower with an 'R' in the centre.
> 
> Inside it, it's engraved with 'Hand Made Fine Leather,' and the press stud says 'Prym Echt 2'
> 
> Thanks in advance  x http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/c594140d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a080b845.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3 http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/ellzizizi/media/Purseforum/a6eb6232.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



I think this is Rowallan.  http://rowallan.com/  PLMK if i got it right!  Suzi


----------



## SuziAck

Lips said:


> It's a Modalu Pippa, but I haven't seen that printed leather finish before.  Maybe made for her?
> 
> http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-grab-tan.html
> 
> 
> Edit :
> It's black croc...
> http://www.modalu.com/shop/pippa-22.html
> 
> - Lips



Thanks, Lips!  I should have known that!


----------



## latina1616

Was in Church today and saw the beautiful handbag of the woman in the pew in front of me . I saw a tag that said "Made in Italy" and the lining, which was a bit out of view, looked like it said Girona or Gerona. Can anyone help me identify this designer/manufacturer?


----------



## Mariapia

latina1616 said:


> Was in Church today and saw the beautiful handbag of the woman in the pew in front of me . I saw a tag that said "Made in Italy" and the lining, which was a bit out of view, looked like it said Girona or Gerona. Can anyone help me identify this designer/manufacturer?


Could be Girona....I have found this for you, here is the link:
www.blondiemania.com/shop/girona-bag


----------



## RavDiva

Hi there!  I could barely see the emblem on the bag.  What does it say?


----------



## lambstoothgal

The other day at the mall I saw a girl carrying what looked like a Louis Vuitton neverfull but had this really pretty grey purple and pink almost Burberry like print. I've never seen a bag like this before and I've been trying to research and haven't found anything. I guess it could be some knock off blend of the two brands but walking by the stitching and everything looked so nice. I'm mad I didn't just ask. Help!


----------



## eternalized

hello all!

I saw this bag around September of 2011. I'm pretty sure the brand is fossil? (but dont quote me on that). If anyone knows anything about this bag ...name/style/price, please let me know! I would really like to own this purse :]


----------



## SuziAck

I am not sure, but it looks like an older (maybe 2-3 years) fossil maddox crossbody.  The newer ones are more vertical.  here's a pic i found.

https://svpply.com/item/937178/FOSSIL_Handbags_Crossbody_HandbagsWomens

good luck!  I've seen similar bags, but i'll have to put on my thinking cap and get back to you.


----------



## _mimo_

Can someone identify the handbag? Its like an SC bag, but I know its not.


----------



## victorialee13

Can someone please ID this bag? I believe it's from Saint Laurent ss13 but I don't see it on the website... 
Also, does anyone know where I can get my hands on it? I NEED to have this bag! lol
Thanks!


----------



## cologne

_mimo_ said:


> Can someone identify the handbag? Its like an SC bag, but I know its not.



could it be a givenchy from spring/summer 2013 collection?


----------



## _mimo_

cologne said:


> could it be a givenchy from spring/summer 2013 collection?



I found out that it was Barbara Bui "dude bag"


----------



## cologne

_mimo_ said:


> I found out that it was Barbara Bui "dude bag"



interesting. thanks for the info


----------



## SuperDooper

great color...


----------



## Lana!

Does anyone know what this quilted bag could be? I have no idea, but I love it!


----------



## Safien

tatertot said:


> It's a Stella McCartney. The outnet has one now and you can use code GIVETHANKS20 for an extra 20% off too!



Thank you! Although I don't think it's the one from the show (it looks bigger, and the handles seem wider), it's pretty damn close!

*EDIT:* Pretty sure I found it! Its the Full Moon Tote by Zambos & Siega
http://handbagdujour.com/2008/01/zambos-siega-full-moon-tote/


----------



## LegnoFan

Does anyone know who makes this crossbody handbag that Jessica Alba is wearing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cologne

LegnoFan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this crossbody handbag that Jessica Alba is wearing? Thanks in advance!



Ferragamo


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Lana! said:


> Does anyone know what this quilted bag could be? I have no idea, but I love it!



Pretty sure it's Chanel.


----------



## dsnap1

Can you tell me if the bag on the right (the epi in cassis) is a speedy 25 or a speedy 30?  These are both my bags.  Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

dsnap1 said:


> Can you tell me if the bag on the right (the epi in cassis) is a speedy 25 or a speedy 30?  These are both my bags.  Thanks!!



I think both Speedy's in the pic are 25. The Epi Speedy 25 is actually around 28, larger than a damier Speedy 25.

You could also ask in the LV forum reference library here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Colonia80

does someone know the bag Kate Beckinsale is wearing. I never heard about it but I am absolutly in love and just registered to find out more. Anyone can help me ?

wwd.com/images/processed/wwd/2012/09/06/portrait/01-large/fs-kate-beckinsale.jpg


----------



## altradio1

Does anyone know the name of this Hermes Bag? The blind stamp, B F (F encased in square), indicates bag was manufactured in 2002. This bag features 3 rotating straps, each with a different drop.


----------



## i.am.mimi

Hello, can someone identity this bag!?  It was in People magazine.


----------



## cologne

i.am.mimi said:


> Hello, can someone identity this bag!?  It was in People magazine.



3.1 phillip lim pashli bag


----------



## i.am.mimi

cologne said:
			
		

> 3.1 phillip lim pashli bag



Thank you!


----------



## sashax415

There is a bag I'm dying to identify. Please help! I know it's fairly recognizable.

It's a large tote/satchel, almost tall as it is wide. Fairly deep as well. I believe it has some slouchy structure to it. The best identifying feature is the hardware. It has rose gold "plate-corners" at each corner of the base of the bag. They basically serve as feet, but are more like box corners. Almost like those cardboard ones they put on the corners of new picture frames to keep them from getting scratched. 

Any leads would be great appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Is it Alexander Wang Emile? Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang-reference-library/the-aw-emile-752418.html

:wondering


----------



## PursingAlong

The bag is beautiful but has no logo. The only logo is on the dust bag, it is sewn on and is leather. Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

sashax415 said:


> There is a bag I'm dying to identify. Please help! I know it's fairly recognizable.
> 
> It's a large tote/satchel, almost tall as it is wide. Fairly deep as well. I believe it has some slouchy structure to it. The best identifying feature is the hardware. It has rose gold "plate-corners" at each corner of the base of the bag. They basically serve as feet, but are more like box corners. Almost like those cardboard ones they put on the corners of new picture frames to keep them from getting scratched.
> 
> Any leads would be great appreciated. Thanks!



Is it Alexander Wang Emile? Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/alexander-wang-reference-library/the-aw-emile-752418.html

:wondering


----------



## Luxx

Would love to know who designed this beautiful bag.


----------



## MeLoveBaggies

Picture grabbed from ig acct of mobkOfo  cr


----------



## jetsetheart

No name - this Chanel is fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi and welcome!

Please post Chanel identification questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## MeLoveBaggies

And how much.. Saw this at instagram.. Nice bag. Wanna have for xmas


----------



## Elliespurse

MeLoveBaggies said:


> And how much.. Saw this at instagram.. Nice bag. Wanna have for xmas
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976764



Hi, please re-post in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Thanks!


----------



## wazzum

This bag that Olivia Wilde is carrying?

I've been lusting after it for weeks now, would love to know where it's from!


----------



## Elliespurse

wazzum said:


> This bag that Olivia Wilde is carrying?
> 
> I've been lusting after it for weeks now, would love to know where it's from!



I think it's Fendi http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/all-things-peekaboo-post-pics-ask-questions-chat-605438.html

I also saw this pic in the Fendi celeb thread


----------



## wazzum

Elliespurse said:


> I think it's Fendi http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/all-things-peekaboo-post-pics-ask-questions-chat-605438.html
> 
> I also saw this pic in the Fendi celeb thread



You're right! Thank you so much!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Could someone please identify this bag , please.


----------



## Nikuska

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Could someone please identify this bag , please.



Could it be Dolce & Gabbana? It looks very similar to this floral Miss Escape (leather trim and metal plate look same). Hope it helps


----------



## Nikuska

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Could someone please identify this bag , please.






			
				Nikuska said:
			
		

> Could it be Dolce & Gabbana? It looks very similar to this floral Miss Escape (leather trim and metal plate look same). Hope it helps



I found it!  It's really Dolce & Gabbana

Look at yoox.com


----------



## Jacquesmom

Hi!
I'm no expert but that logo reminds me of Bill Blass. Just a guess.


----------



## Lina128

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## jazzi81

HI...can anybody into vintage bags help identify this handbags logo & what brand it may be,i can find anything on it and thought maybe someone has seen it b4 it obviously looks like CLJD and a small symbol i cant make out looks sort of like a baby dear head looking up or something completely different im unsure on it to be honest...TIA


----------



## allbrandspls

Nikuska said:


> Could it be Dolce & Gabbana? It looks very similar to this floral Miss Escape (leather trim and metal plate look same). Hope it helps



Thanks for your information.


----------



## allbrandspls

Nikuska said:


> I found it!  It's really Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> Look at yoox.com



Love this forum, your awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## mitzismother

I'm new to this forum. I'm trying to identify the style and age a Chanel bag that was given to me by my mother-in-law. I'm hoping someone can help.

Thanks!

Theresa


----------



## mitzismother

I have another Chanel bag I'm trying to identify style and age - thanks for your help!

Theresa


----------



## Elliespurse

*mitzismother* - Hello and welcome, we have links to our established ID threads listed in post #1.

For Chanel post a reply here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Good luck.


----------



## Millicat

altradio1 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Hermes Bag? The blind stamp, B F (F encased in square), indicates bag was manufactured in 2002. This bag features 3 rotating straps, each with a different drop.




I've only just come into this section, but saw your post and didn't see an answer so here it is !!!
It's a Caporal !
Nice vintage style


----------



## Millicat

studiovintagese said:


> Hi girls! Need your help. Can anyone ID this beautiful hermes bag? Looks like plume but with  an envelope style pocket in the front. Bi color box leather. The envelope interior has colorful pockets. Any info is highly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1957899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1957900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1957901



The style is a Lorraine


----------



## jktolbert84

Hi everyone,

I purchased this little Maud Frizon bag at a thrift store today for $3 and I'd like to know anything about it. There's a little label that says "Joseph" on the inside, but it's glued in. Any info would be great and much appreciated!


----------



## dsnap1

Elliespurse said:


> I think both Speedy's in the pic are 25. The Epi Speedy 25 is actually around 28, larger than a damier Speedy 25.
> 
> You could also ask in the LV forum reference library here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks that help a lot !!!
I heard that epi speedy 30 doesn't exit anyway...true?


----------



## msbeany

I've been seeing this bag everywhere but don't know what it is. It looks like the same shape as a neverfull and many of them are stamped with initials. Any ideas? I know you guys can help!!


----------



## bellabags23

msbeany said:


> I've been seeing this bag everywhere but don't know what it is. It looks like the same shape as a neverfull and many of them are stamped with initials. Any ideas? I know you guys can help!!
> 
> View attachment 1985173



Looks like a Goyard...I am not familiar with this brand but here is the thread pictures with Goyard

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/celebrities-love-their-goyards-pics-only-501566.html

I hope that is the bag


----------



## Nikuska

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Love this forum, your awesome. Thanks so much!



You're welcome


----------



## KindaCompulsive

Hello there,

Would someone please be able to help me identify this bag? Lucy Liu was carrying it in season 1 episode 8 "The Long Fuse" of the show Elementary. I took a few pics of it on the screen, but the quality isn't great (apologies). Pebbled brown leather, long crossbody strap, no discernable logos. Any clues would be appreciated!

Many thanks!


----------



## bysongasaurus

Hi there - I saw this bag on the bus this morning... can anyone ID it? Just to be clear, I'm talking about the brown bag with the blue/white stripe down the front which looks like it can be used cross-body.







Thanks!!


----------



## ktcoup

Hi, can anyone help me identify the follow Longchamp leather bag (year, season, or any approximation)? It is all leather and dark navy blue. I bought it used from One King's Lane. I can take more pictures if needed. Thanks!

Front: http://i.imgur.com/403Vr.jpg
Back:http://i.imgur.com/YS8hT.jpg


----------



## auntie em

ktcoup said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone help me identify the follow Longchamp leather bag (year, season, or any approximation)? It is all leather and dark navy blue. I bought it used from One King's Lane. I can take more pictures if needed. Thanks!
> 
> Front: http://i.imgur.com/403Vr.jpg
> Back:http://i.imgur.com/YS8hT.jpg



That's very pretty  great find!


----------



## jazzi81

Hi , really stuck on this one!!...Has anybody ever seen this etching on a zipper pull before and if so what brands used it? TIA


----------



## seton

ktcoup said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify the follow Longchamp leather bag (year, season, or any approximation)? It is all leather and dark navy blue. I bought it used from One King's Lane. I can take more pictures if needed. Thanks!
> 
> Front: http://i.imgur.com/403Vr.jpg
> Back:http://i.imgur.com/YS8hT.jpg





it's from the Roseau line. it's been yrs since they used the matte gold bamboo hardware for this line. at least 7 yrs ago. Might be as much as 15 yrs ago.


----------



## reirasari

Please help me identify this bag (

http://media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/upload/87116574013590879_zCKhtHpm_c.jpg


----------



## madiemic

I don't have a photo but I'm wondering if anyone will know the designer by my description...I saw a woman carrying a Longchamp le pliage type bag, metal grommets where the handles meet the bag, two colors with brown handles, and a really pretty gold C on the flap. The C was kind of intricate...I've searched all the designers that start with C that I could think of...any ideas?


----------



## Suit

Hey everyone,
Im looking around for a small tiny shoulderbag and like the ones of Mulberry and Chloe, but I recently stumbled across this picture and love this little bag. I remember seeing it somewhere and Im inclined to think this was a Chloe bag, but really, Im not sure. If anyone can help me out with the brand, style, etc. Id be very grateful


----------



## ktcoup

seton said:


> it's from the Roseau line. it's been yrs since they used the matte gold bamboo hardware for this line. at least 7 yrs ago. Might be as much as 15 yrs ago.



Thanks so much! Yes, it was from someone's old personal collection so I thought it would date pretty far back. Thanks again! I really appreciate it!





auntie em said:


> That's very pretty  great find!


Thanks! I'm very happy with it's condition and quality.


----------



## manderz

Hi there! Can someone please help me identify this bag? I saw a woman holding it in Sephora. It had a longer strap but she was holding it off her arm from a smaller handle. Thanks!


----------



## dsnap1

Can you help me identify this Burberry handbag?
Does anyone know this model?
Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

dsnap1 said:


> View attachment 1994345
> 
> 
> Can you help me identify this Burberry handbag?
> Does anyone know this model?
> Thanks



Hi, you could also ask in the Burberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/identify-this-burberry-405142.html


----------



## dsnap1

Can someone identify this purse please???
thanks


----------



## dsnap1

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the Burberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/identify-this-burberry-405142.html



Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

dsnap1 said:


> Thanks



There's also an Dior ID thread, see post #1 here in this thread.


----------



## dsnap1

Elliespurse said:


> There's also an Dior ID thread, see post #1 here in this thread.



:urock:


----------



## eidyey

Hi please Identify this D&G bag for me. 

Thanks! =)

http://ft.beejive.com/upload/yahoo/339/eidyey/img1230123347.jpg


----------



## eddiesgal

Good Morning everyone!  I have a bag I recently picked up at a thrift store and was wondering if it has any worth other than I like it  It has a silver oval inside that says FRANCESCO BIASIA and it on top of another oval made of suede and stitched perfectly.  I'll try to post some photos, but any of your kind assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lajka

Plc, could someome identify this bag?


----------



## Lajka

eddiesgal said:


> Good Morning everyone!  I have a bag I recently picked up at a thrift store and was wondering if it has any worth other than I like it  It has a silver oval inside that says FRANCESCO BIASIA and it on top of another oval made of suede and stitched perfectly.  I'll try to post some photos, but any of your kind assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 2001054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001059


Hi, by my opinion is bag around 2005 and price can be near 100 on ebay when bag is a perfect condition with tags and dust bag.


----------



## eddiesgal

Thank you so much Lajka! I appreciate your response.


----------



## TLC4LV31

Hi i watched this show on disney called "Frenemies" the girl in it named stefani scott is carrying this handbag in the show, i absolutely love it but cant find the brand name for it anywhere. can someone help? http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1805560576/nm2640887

i hope the link worked. the handbag looks like a light tan, short handles with a zipper across it. so cute. hope someone can help!


----------



## winterjas

Hi ladies,

Not sure if this is the correct place to post it but I have a question on a Chanel bag I inherited. I actually inherited 2, one is a big shopper in leather which I like ( I will post pictures later) but the other one is a bag that I do not know.

I have only found one link on the internet where my bag is pictured :

http://vintagedesignerhandbagsonlin...el-bags-comes-with-the-serial-number-stickers

It is this golden beaded bag. Mine is exactly the same. I found this picture when I was googling because I could not find a sticker or anything in the bag and I wondered if it was real, I do know now it is real but does any of you Chanel experts know when it was made ? We think it must be the 80's but we're not sure. We have never seen her use this bag.

Thanks for your help !

Lian


----------



## jpschanel

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone could ID this bag. It might be from 2011. It has side bows in the style of Miu Miu, but the leather appears more structured and smoother, and it also has piping in a lighter color around the seams.

Sorry the pictures are so small, these are the only ones I could find.

Thanks!! 

http://postimage.org/gallery/foxv2do/


----------



## Mariapia

eddiesgal said:


> Good Morning everyone!  I have a bag I recently picked up at a thrift store and was wondering if it has any worth other than I like it  It has a silver oval inside that says FRANCESCO BIASIA and it on top of another oval made of suede and stitched perfectly.  I'll try to post some photos, but any of your kind assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 2001054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001055
> 
> View attachment 2001056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2001059


 Francesco Biasia is a very popular brand in Europe and in France in particular.
I don't know the name of your bag but it's lovely and certainly very good quality.


----------



## inluvwithbags

Can someone please help my find this bag from the movie "Parental Guidance"???? Marisa Tomei's character wore it throughout the movie.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

inluvwithbags said:


> Can someone please help my find this bag from the movie "Parental Guidance"???? Marisa Tomei's character wore it throughout the movie.



Just came here to ask the same question! Hope someone knows!


----------



## angelakizer

Need help ID-ing this bag from Korean film "Hanyo". Sorry for the not-so-great screencaps.


----------



## rokz04

Does anyone know what kind of bag this is? Sorry for the crappy pictures. This was the best screenshots I could get of it from the video clip.


----------



## beez123

saw this bag and thought it would be my next purchase but I don't know what brand it is! any thoughts or ideas please? sorry the picture isn't better








Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Hello all! 
Today I saw the cutest handbag, but didn't get a chance to take a picture of it. Will describe as best I can...
It was white, and structured like a box; might have been raffia (straw). Handles looked like bamboo. Front had a large gold-tone flower medallion. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Minne Bags

Bratty1919 said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> Today I saw the cutest handbag, but didn't get a chance to take a picture of it. Will describe as best I can...
> It was white, and structured like a box; might have been raffia (straw). Handles looked like bamboo. Front had a large gold-tone flower medallion. Thanks in Advance!



Sounds like a bag that I saw at Bloomingdales and nordstrom a few summers ago. Was it the "mar y sol Guadeloupe flower tote?"


----------



## Mtp

Hi, pls help me identify this bag (the one in white) it seems to come in different colors.
Here's the link below:

http://www.houzz.com/photos/1996864...-Shoes-and-Handbags-traditional-closet-london


----------



## Elliespurse

Mtp said:


> Hi, pls help me identify this bag (the one in white) it seems to come in different colors.
> Here's the link below:
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/1996864...-Shoes-and-Handbags-traditional-closet-london



Hi, it's the Loro Piana globe bag http://www.loropiana.com/flash.html#/lang:en/product/FAD2340/8000


----------



## Colonia80

Colonia80 said:


> does someone know the bag Kate Beckinsale is wearing. I never heard about it but I am absolutly in love and just registered to find out more. Anyone can help me ?
> 
> wwd.com/images/processed/wwd/2012/09/06/portrait/01-large/fs-kate-beckinsale.jpg



Still no one has an idea ? I attached the picture again to this post


----------



## Mtp

Hi, it's the Twin Bag by Porsche-Design. That's the bag Kate Beckinsale is carrying


----------



## Mtp

@ Elliespurse, thank you!


----------



## Colonia80

Mtp said:


> Hi, it's the Twin Bag by Porsche-Design. That's the bag Kate Beckinsale is carrying



never heard of it, but it is absolutly beautiful!


----------



## shay86

Hi I was wondering if someone knew anything about this Kenneth cole bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


Edit: I just found it thanks though (its a Motorway if anyone's interested!)


----------



## dr.huni

can any one ID this bag?


----------



## girlhasbags

Please help identify this Ralph Lauren Bag. Thanks!!!


----------



## jiayichua80

Can anyone help to identify this bag? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

jiayichua80 said:


> Can anyone help to identify this bag?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi an welcome, could you re-post in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

Thanks


----------



## prettymonkey26

please help me identify this yellow bag  i want, NEED it in my life! thanks in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

prettymonkey26 said:


> please help me identify this yellow bag  i want, NEED it in my life! thanks in advance



Hi, it's Reed Krakoff.


----------



## prettymonkey26

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, it's Reed Krakoff.



thank you for the quick reply! you are AWESOME!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Hi everyone! Can anyone identify this cute little number used in last night's episode of "Hart Of Dixie"??? I know the photo isn't great quality but I'm trying to save you the time of watching the full episode (but if you do it's in the very very last scene). Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I think it's the Reed Krakoff Kit shoulder bag.

ETA: I saw it on NAP in a green color.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think it's the Reed Krakoff Kit shoulder bag.
> 
> ETA: I saw it on NAP in a green color.



Thank you!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I think they have some at Saks 50% off. They are having there big sale now. It might not be the same exact colors though.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Those are some cute bags... Unfortunately in the episode it looked like it was a floral print but seeing it now on google and such I can see it's like a calf print... Bummer... If only it were floral! I'd have been all over that bag lol. Cute style though. Super cute.


----------



## Vendor

Does anyone on here know anything about Albano handbags?

I have two.  All I know about them, so far, is that they were uniquely handcrafted by an artist fleeing war-torn Bosnia.  Apparently the materials used to craft them are extremely rare as well and come from his country of origin.  They are both in excellent condition and extremely unique.  I'm just trying to get some additional info before I make my official post.  Any insight would be extremely helpful.

Thank you,
Christopher Rubin


----------



## myfavmaxx

Hi 

can anyone help me to identify this bag?  

brand and model?

thanks.


----------



## dr.huni

can any one ID this bag? TIA


----------



## Sugar Cane

dr.huni said:


> can any one ID this bag? TIA



The strap looks like it's from the Givenchy Nightingale Corset bag. Here is a full pic of the bag


----------



## dr.huni

@sugarcane.. thank youuu!


----------



## pinktrebleclef

Hello there, 

I own two Marc by Marc Jacobs purses that I want to identify (I want the name of it) because I can't find them on Google. I am contemplating on selling them on ebay.






















I bought the above purse in a stand-alone Marc by Marc Jacobs store in Hong Kong in 2006, 2007 (not too sure when exactly). The fabric is almost denim like but not exactly, feels kind of quilted to the touch. There are two zippers one main one on the top and another one at the bottom. As far as I know, it came in the blue (which I got) and plum color. 

Please help! I would really appreciate it.

----------------------------------




















This second purse is also bought in Hong Kong in the same stand-alone store. I think I got it in 2009 or 2008, not sure exactly. It may be from the Pretty Puffer collection (I have got the hobo from it), this is obviously a tote. It also came with a long adjustable strap to be used as a crossbody bag (which I need to recover from my closet).

I would really appreciate your help! Thank you so much!


----------



## ccurtis79

Hi all, I just purchased a really cute vintage purse with a "R" and an archer monogram on the interior. I am trying to find out the maker. There is no labels other than that...but it's real leather with brass accents, clasps, and vintage zippers. Thank you in advance! -Crystal


----------



## Bratty1919

ccurtis79 said:


> Hi all, I just purchased a really cute vintage purse with a "R" and an archer monogram on the interior. I am trying to find out the maker. There is no labels other than that...but it's real leather with brass accents, clasps, and vintage zippers. Thank you in advance! -Crystal



Pictures please?


----------



## ccurtis79

Bratty1919 said:


> Pictures please?



Yes, that would help! Here are two photos:

http://flic.kr/p/dQ3XuU
http://flic.kr/p/dPXjSZ


----------



## lcamr

Help me ID this bag please? @_@ Im not even sure if its a real Big Buddha bag, I've searched countless sites looking for this same model; always come up empty handed. Any info is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## BrookeJ

I know this isn't the best picture but does anyone know who makes this bag?!?  TIA!!


----------



## Starium

Hey Guys could anybody identify this Chanel? What was the original price at the time it came out.  The only information given is that it was purchased 3 years ago.  I am just helping out a friend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Starium said:


> Hey Guys could anybody identify this Chanel? What was the original price at the time it came out.  The only information given is that it was purchased 3 years ago.  I am just helping out a friend.



Hi, could you re-post in the Chanel forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

G/L


----------



## ozcj

can anyone help me with Loewe bag authenticity question? Please Please??


----------



## Elliespurse

ozcj said:


> can anyone help me with Loewe bag authenticity question? Please Please??



Hi, you could ask in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-loewe-187961.html

It's in the Authenticate This forum.

Good luck.


----------



## alyra

The black studded bag carried by Charlize in Young Adult?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi everyone, I did a search but am not coming up with anything...if anyone has any details on the designer of this handbag that was worn by Diane Lane in Under The Tuscan Sun I would greatly appreciate it!  Trying to post several pix to show details, I am sorry they are so grainy! 

Thanks so much for any help you could provide!


----------



## Wildflower22

Any help with Ashley Benson's handbag would be great.
Thank you!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-mystery-man-meet-lunch.html#axzz2JkQgTmLu


----------



## Elliespurse

Wildflower22 said:


> Any help with Ashley Benson's handbag would be great.
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-mystery-man-meet-lunch.html#axzz2JkQgTmLu



Hi, it's Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily. There are some different sizes but theCorner.com had this in grey/black color.


----------



## BrookeJ

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily. There are some different sizes but theCorner.com had this in grey/black color.



I don't think it is the same.  Most of the Miss Sicily bags have name plate in the middle front and this one doesn't.  It also has feet, and it doesn't seem like the Miss Sicily does.  Also, I think the Miss Sicily has a single snap closure in the middle of the bag but this one has a snap on both sides.


----------



## Elliespurse

BrookeJ said:


> I don't think it is the same.  Most of the Miss Sicily bags have name plate in the middle front and this one doesn't.  It also has feet, and it doesn't seem like the Miss Sicily does.  Also, I think the Miss Sicily has a single snap closure in the middle of the bag but this one has a snap on both sides.



I thought so too.. but I saw a very similar Dolce&Gabbana on thecorner.com (pic below) :wondering


----------



## BrookeJ

Elliespurse said:


> I thought so too.. but I saw a very similar Dolce&Gabbana on thecorner.com (pic below) :wondering
> View attachment 2051448



OH YAY!!  Thanks!!  I wasn't at all trying to say you were wrong I just really NEED to find that bag now!!


----------



## mv3341

Can someone tell me what brand this logo belongs to?  




Thank for your time, this is a great forum!


----------



## CoachChris

mv3341 said:


> Can someone tell me what brand this logo belongs to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for your time, this is a great forum!



My guess would be a  Burberry Vintage Logo Horse.


----------



## evoquant

Hi all!
I saw an amazing bag the other day on the subway but didn't get a chance to ask the lady carrying it what it was, she was in a hurry  It's haunting me! I'll try to describe it the best I can - it was a black leather tote that had expandable zippers on either end of the tote (like the Phillip Lim Pashi Satchel) and under the zippers (on the leather panels) there were gold skull studs. 

I know this description isn't the best but it's all I got haha, thanks in advance ladies


----------



## myfavmaxx

Hi 

can anyone help me to identify this bag?  

brand and model please?


----------



## roscono3

OK Ladies I've just recently bought this beauty, but I've not got a clue what it's called and how old it is....Can someone help please??

Thank you Ross x


----------



## veneti

hi, can somebody please identify this purse? 
thought it was a MJ, (no idea which one though or what year) but never found it on their catalogues, website or online picture searches. thank you so much!!!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Hello ladies,

what bag is this again? I know I've seen it before but I just can't remember...

Thanks!


----------



## denton

Hi I thought I posted this earlier but didn;t see it...

Saw this at fashion week NYC, like it.


----------



## mockinglee

denton said:


> Hi I thought I posted this earlier but didn;t see it...
> 
> Saw this at fashion week NYC, like it.



Looks like Alexander Wang Pelican Satchel.


----------



## prettymonkey26

MrsMammaGoose said:
			
		

> Hello ladies,
> 
> what bag is this again? I know I've seen it before but I just can't remember...
> 
> Thanks!



celine trapeze


----------



## denton

mockinglee said:


> Looks like Alexander Wang Pelican Satchel.



looks like it, thanks so much!!!


----------



## janoame

Hello everybody!
I really don't know where else to go, so I'm hoping that I can find an answer here. I have a bag. A very rare, vintage python skin bag. The only thing I don't know - is it designers? And if it is - which exactly? If anybody knows, please, help me to identify this bag! It has no markings and tags inside. It has only the solid closure gold hardware (I guess as a logo). 
Thank you so much! 

So, here it is:
janahermann.com/python01.jpg


----------



## DoubleW

Anyone? Looks like Versace style... 

Please help me out!


----------



## janoame

Please, help! Is this closure a logo? Does anybody have seen this before?


----------



## janoame

Hello everybody!
I've recently bought a purse. Extremely rare, extremely beautiful and heavy brown shiny python skin case type top handle handbag. All I have for identifying this gorgeous piece of art - gold hardware. No markings, no tags inside the bag. Only the perfect stitches and a big L on zipper pull.

So, I'm wondering - maybe this beautiful closure on the bag is also a logo? Can anybody help me with this???

Here some pictures:


----------



## EMMY

WOW..eye candy for sure!! Can't help you...I have no idea as I've never seen it before..where did you get it? Looks very old..in a good way!!! Hopefully someone will come along and be able to ID it for you..I will follow this thread as I am interested too!!!  G/L ..she's a beauty!!! I'm sure you'll get tons of compliments..such a conversation piece as well!!


----------



## jellyv

Hi,
What a pretty bag. Is it definitely snakeskin/python? Or could it be leather printed to look that way? If you run your hands across it, is it totally smooth, or are there flakes that stick up a little? Python has individual scales that usually lift at the end, especially if vintage. If it's completely smooth, that would indicate a non-snake fabrication, I think.

If it's real, you could take a look at www.vintageskins.com and see if there's a similar piece that would identify the maker.

Good score!


----------



## janoame

jellyv said:


> Hi,
> What a pretty bag. Is it definitely snakeskin/python? Or could it be leather printed to look that way? If you run your hands across it, is it totally smooth, or are there flakes that stick up a little? Python has individual scales that usually lift at the end, especially if vintage. If it's completely smooth, that would indicate a non-snake fabrication, I think.
> 
> If it's real, you could take a look at www.vintageskins.com and see if there's a similar piece that would identify the maker.
> 
> Good score!


Hi!
Oh, yes, it is a real python. Here You can see flakes:







I've searched for a bag like this everywhere, even in vintageskins.com but didn't find anything similar.


----------



## srao

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, i wish i could afford to collect this many bags, chanel,dior,prada and LV are my fav brands too but all of them are extremely expensive .. but yeah loved your collection

can any one pleaseeeeeeeeeee identify this bag, i sob badly want to buy but dont know the name of the brand


----------



## janoame

Do You know the year and the model?


----------



## charleston-mom

There is a sticky above - called "Please identify this handbag".  They may be able to help!


----------



## janoame

charleston-mom said:


> There is a sticky above - called "Please identify this handbag".  They may be able to help!


Thanks!


----------



## charleston-mom

janoame said:


> Thanks!



It's really pretty!


----------



## janoame

DELVAUX...

Does anybody know the year and the model?


----------



## Lips

I saw this bag on eBay, but thought it was very expensive for a vintage bag of unknown provenance, even a Delvaux.

I'd ask the seller for more info, and think very carefully before bidding.

Good luck!

- Lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ agree.. perhaps more info about the bag.


----------



## twin-fun

Just as somebody already suggested with your other post try this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html
Maybe somebody there can help?


----------



## Waffle65

Wow, it's gorgeous!  I wish I could help you out, but I've never seen a bag like this before.


----------



## rszerer

janoame said:


> Do You know the year and the model?



I believe this is the Madame GM or PM and is part of this years collection.  It is taken after their original  Marronnier bag which debuted in 1977. Delvaux handbags hail from Belgium and have been around since 1829.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

This is definitely an older bag.
The new Delvaux Madame looks completely different,
you will find it at:
http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Probably Madame was inspired by the bag on your picture

http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php


----------



## LadyDelvaux




----------



## morejunkny

srao said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, i wish i could afford to collect this many bags, chanel,dior,prada and LV are my fav brands too but all of them are extremely expensive .. but yeah loved your collection
> 
> can any one pleaseeeeeeeeeee identify this bag, i sob badly want to buy but dont know the name of the brand



That M on the bag looks like a Milly logo. Sorry I don't know the style name.


----------



## anicole86

Can someone please identify SDLR's bag, please??


----------



## rokz04

I finally found a better picture... Does anyone know this bag?


----------



## meah21

Hi, 
can anyone identify this bag please

thank you!


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Hello, this is a Tempête by Delvaux.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

But I can't tell you if it is a real one. (Fakes do exist)
The model was invented in 1967, and since then renewed over and over again. So there is a continuous variation in finishing.
Tempête is part of the Héritage collection amongst Brillant and Givry.


----------



## meah21

LadyDelvaux said:


> But I can't tell you if it is a real one. (Fakes do exist)
> The model was invented in 1967, and since then renewed over and over again. So there is a continuous variation in finishing.
> Tempête is part of the Héritage collection amongst Brillant and Givry.


wow, than you for the quick response!


----------



## cologne

anicole86 said:


> Can someone please identify SDLR's bag, please??



It looks like the Botkier Lucy.


----------



## anicole86

cologne said:
			
		

> It looks like the Botkier Lucy.



It is! Shayne answered me on IG. Thanks though!! &#57606;


----------



## myfavmaxx

Can someone identify this bag?


----------



## newsophialover

myfavmaxx said:


> Can someone identify this bag?



It looks like a Valentino.


----------



## myfavmaxx

newsophialover said:


> It looks like a Valentino.


Which valentino is it?  

Thanks!


----------



## Mavis1234

Hi everyone,

does anyone know/recognise this logo at all?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58857_567185106627239_1747749819_n.jpg

appologies for not being able to put up a picture on the forum, couldn't quite work out how to do it. 

Cheers
Mavis


----------



## overindulged

Hey there!

My apologies if anyone has already asked this but I couldn't find it in a search......Does anyone know who makes that red handbag on the State Farm commercial? 

I'm so curious and I can see where a lot of people have been asking on the internet but no one ever answers.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hello ladies and gents. I would live some help in identifying this large clutch. I found it in the Miroslava Duma style thread but its not her, it's a companion she is with at a very recent fashion show. 




Large blue clutch ID, please?


----------



## cremefraiche

Hey TPFers!

Who makes this bag??


----------



## moderngirl

hello lovelies! i have zero idea what bag this is, and i'm obsessed! please help! thank you!


----------



## thedianek

can someone identify this bag?

i remember seeing this collection several years ago....cant remember the brand


maybe ysl?


----------



## paulsuper

Pursestan said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag. Someone on another forum that I frequent is asking and I can't figure it out.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljktl8evdg1qaoe1oo1_500.jpg


Sorry can't help you


----------



## mpunklil

I need help with this bag. I know it is a Christian Audigier bag, and she paid just over $2000 for it. She wants to sell it on ebay, but we could not find anything comparable or similar. I told her we should wait and find out if it is actually rare for Christian Audigier bags because we dont want to list it for too little. How much is this bag worth? Approximately 21" long x12" tall x10 wide". Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## ddha

Hi, Does anyone recognize this bag . . . not a great pic, but it's everything I've been looking for! Not sure of the brand or original source . . . it was from a tumblr site. Thanks.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/c5da6ce3c3131b1d5f5d5859be364a96/tumblr_mi1yfalEBX1s3g1t0o1_r1_500.jpg


----------



## StylishFarmer

iD please? 


Found it on Pinterest. I just love i it. Anyone have any idea of the make or where I can get it? It's beautiful !


----------



## Pao9

StylishFarmer said:
			
		

> iD please?
> 
> Found it on Pinterest. I just love i it. Anyone have any idea of the make or where I can get it? It's beautiful !



Looks like a Valentino to me!


----------



## StylishFarmer

StylishFarmer said:


> Hello ladies and gents. I would live some help in identifying this large clutch. I found it in the Miroslava Duma style thread but its not her, it's a companion she is with at a very recent fashion show.
> 
> Large blue clutch ID, please?



And this one??? Anyone???


----------



## StylishFarmer

Pao9 said:


> Looks like a Valentino to me!



Thank you so very much


----------



## Elliespurse

StylishFarmer said:


> Hello ladies and gents. I would live some help in identifying this large clutch. I found it in the Miroslava Duma style thread but its not her, it's a companion she is with at a very recent fashion show.
> 
> View attachment 2074458
> 
> 
> Large blue clutch ID, please?





StylishFarmer said:


> And this one??? Anyone???



Hi, the pattern looks like Reece Hudson. I just got the email update below from Kirna Zabete


----------



## StylishFarmer

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, the pattern looks like Reece Hudson. I just got the email update below from Kirna Zabete



If I could hug you I would!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## mpunklil

mpunklil said:


> I need help with this bag. I know it is a Christian Audigier bag, and she paid just over $2000 for it. She wants to sell it on ebay, but we could not find anything comparable or similar. I told her we should wait and find out if it is actually rare for Christian Audigier bags because we dont want to list it for too little. How much is this bag worth? Approximately 21" long x12" tall x10 wide". Thanks in advance for your advice


I guess this one isn't top end enough for you guys


----------



## socmoe

Hi and my apologies if I am posting in the wrong forum....I usually buy Coach bags and was looking in a thrift store when I came across this neat purse. I cannot find out the maker or name or anything and am wondering if anyone has an idea....13 length by 11 height by 3 depth and the brass handle is very heavy and solid. It appears to be white leather around it with a picture of Venice, I believe in the front....maybe painted on silk? I cannot find any insignias/logos at all...just a metal Scotty dog inside. (I looked that up and came across Radley - a UK brand but doesn't seem like this bag is from that maker). Here are some photos and thanks for any help!





IMG_6066 ed by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6074 ed by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6068 ed by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6070 ed by Maureen122563, on Flickr




IMG_6080 ed by Maureen122563, on Flickr


----------



## angsterrr

Do any of you lovely ladies happen to know what brand this bag is?! I saw it on an instagram photo and fell in love with it, but I can't seem to figure out what it is. instagram.com/p/PMRXExGs_O/


----------



## iwearsaucony

Can you help me identify the name of this Kate Spade Bag? Thanks!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/92622029@N06/8516481687


----------



## Elliespurse

iwearsaucony said:


> Can you help me identify the name of this Kate Spade Bag? Thanks!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/92622029@N06/8516481687



Hi, you could also ask in the Kate_Spade forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/what-is-the-name-collection-kate-spade-purse-603618.html

I hope someone can id it.


----------



## iwearsaucony

Thanks for the tip - I actually found it last night but couldnt figure out how to delete my post. Thanks! 





Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the Kate_Spade forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/what-is-the-name-collection-kate-spade-purse-603618.html
> 
> I hope someone can id it.


----------



## Love_Couture

I just got these bags but don't know the name of the collection or year they're from, can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Love_Couture




----------



## bagachondriac

Can someone id the black satchel that Miranda Kerr is carrying, please. Thanks so much!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rr-misses-chance-slender-legs-passes-JFK.html


----------



## prettymonkey26

bagachondriac said:
			
		

> Can someone id the black satchel that Miranda Kerr is carrying, please. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2286715/Any-opportunity-Miranda-Kerr-misses-chance-slender-legs-passes-JFK.html



givenchy antigona


----------



## StylishFarmer

Love_Couture said:


> I just got these bags but don't know the name of the collection or year they're from, can anyone help? Thanks!



Come over to the Chanel forum. The ladies there are amazing! Also, look for the hologram sticker inside. The first couple of numbers are a good indication of the year. 

Good luck


----------



## bagachondriac

Thank you!


----------



## laurenscy

Hi, I was on Instagram and I saw this picture posted up - I can't figure out what bag it is! Can anyone help? 

Thank you!


----------



## beachbum36

Can someone please identify this bag, please?


----------



## nerimanna

Hi! If anyone can help identify this would appreciate it much, thanks!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Can anyone please ID this pink bag for me please? Thanks!


----------



## tatertot

KaliDaisy said:


> Can anyone please ID this pink bag for me please? Thanks!



This is a Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## Kateramsey7

Does anyone know the name of this fossil bag?


----------



## KaliDaisy

tatertot said:


> This is a Givenchy Nightingale



Thank you!!


----------



## alexis7

Help needed...

I have a handbag about which I can find no information. It belonged to a very elderly relative who had traveled to Italy a great deal from the 20s to the 80s.

It is in black leather with an adjustible strap and inside a gold piece which says BONELLI FLORENCE and the dustbag says the same. There are two very small tears on the inside back seam. 

I haven't been able to find any information and don't know where to start.

Would anyone be able to get me started?


----------



## Elliespurse

alexis7 said:


> Help needed...
> 
> I have a handbag about which I can find no information. It belonged to a very elderly relative who had traveled to Italy a great deal from the 20s to the 80s.
> 
> It is in black leather with an adjustible strap and inside a gold piece which says BONELLI FLORENCE and the dustbag says the same. There are two very small tears on the inside back seam.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any information and don't know where to start.
> 
> Would anyone be able to get me started?



Hi, I moved your post to the more suitable ID thread, have you tried to google the company name?


----------



## alexis7

Yes, I have. Nothing that I can find relating to purses. I did find one purse that mentioned Bonelli but the link expired.


----------



## alexis7

PS How do I find the thread now? Thanks for moving it to the correct place.


----------



## Elliespurse

alexis7 said:


> PS How do I find the thread now? Thanks for moving it to the correct place.



The thread is still in the Handbags&Purses forum, it's just above the thread you posted in (see the "Please help Identify this Handbag!" thread).

Perhaps wikipedia.org has company info?


----------



## Molly0

I came across this bag with no identifying marks on it at all.  Awe-mazing leather/suede and top quality overall construction.  When I looked at the "leopard print" part, through a jewellers loupe, I noticed that it is actually suede with painted dots giving it the animal print effect. My, what a lot of work!  Has anyone seen anything like this before?  I'd love to know who made it.  If it's some sort of knockoff what would it be "knocking off"?


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Hi
I'm new here i just bought a lady dior but i'm Not sure anymore if it is authenticate  Can anybody please help me? Thank you


And how can i Post pictures?


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovecosmetic said:


> Hi
> I'm new here i just bought a lady dior but i'm Not sure anymore if it is authenticate  Can anybody please help me? Thank you
> 
> 
> And how can i Post pictures?



Hi and welcome, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-please-read-post-1-first-746130.html

(thread is in the Dior forum, the experts are answering auth questions in that thread, add more info see first post)


For posting pics when replying click "Go Advanced" and scroll down to Manage Attachments (or click this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Good luck.


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Thank you elliespurse i did so and happily it is authentic Thank you for your help  everybody is so nice here i already Love this Forum  have a nice weekend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberleym

Hello,

This is my first post - Can anyone identify this bag for me?  it is on Garance Dore's latest "this is trending" video - in white...but I think it is also in another one of her posts in red.   It looks SO familiar but I can't place it.  I've attached both.

in white:

Video at :21 seconds and 2:21-23.
http://www.garancedore.fr/2013/03/07/pardon-my-frenchthis-is-trending-paris/?from=flux

in red:

http://www.garancedore.fr/2013/02/28/daphne-the-white-shirts/#comments

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elliespurse

kimberleym said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post - Can anyone identify this bag for me?  it is on Garance Dore's latest "this is trending" video - in white...but I think it is also in another one of her posts in red.   It looks SO familiar but I can't place it.  I've attached both.
> 
> in white:
> 
> Video at :21 seconds and 2:21-23.
> http://www.garancedore.fr/2013/03/07/pardon-my-frenchthis-is-trending-paris/?from=flux
> 
> in red:
> 
> http://www.garancedore.fr/2013/02/28/daphne-the-white-shirts/#comments
> 
> Thank you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hello, it looks like Valextra? http://www.barneys.com/Valextra-Medium-Boston-Bag/00505022423511,default,pd.html

:wondering
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberleym

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, it looks like Valextra? http://www.barneys.com/Valextra-Medium-Boston-Bag/00505022423511,default,pd.html
> 
> :wondering
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!   Totally is!


----------



## carly24

Hi, does anyone have any idea what this bag could be?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123#ht_500wt_1314


----------



## geekysophie

Saw this D&G red leather purse on Beyond the Rack today and got a little trigger happy. Does anyone know anything about it?

http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/DOLBB2558RDBN/large/DOLBB2558RDBN_1.jpg


----------



## LoVeinLA

Hello, 
This looks like a miu miu on Lisa vanderpump.  Any info on this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

LoVeinLA said:


> Hello,
> This looks like a miu miu on Lisa vanderpump.  Any info on this bag?



Hi, you could also try the Miu Miu ID thread, see the links in post #1 here.


----------



## crazybagaddict

Can you help me identify this LV bag? It's not the best image, but my mom saw it and I was hoping to buy it for her:

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2813581/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-valentines-day-with-the-twins-01/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

crazybagaddict said:


> Can you help me identify this LV bag? It's not the best image, but my mom saw it and I was hoping to buy it for her:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, it's the newly released LV Metis.


----------



## crazybagaddict

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the newly released LV Metis.




You're good! Thank you!!


----------



## Louislily

I thought this bag was called francesca, but after googling it I saw a whole other mbmj bag in the pictures. So if it's not francesca, what is it then? Tia!


----------



## Luxx

Does anyone know which line makes these bags? I believe they are from the same brand as they've both got simliar hardware. 











Source - Jak & Jil​


----------



## Cutea24

This really is a shot in the dark! But can anyone identify this handbag? I saw Molly King from the Saturdays carrying it. 

splashnewsonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/spl509237_001-wm900.jpg


----------



## Luxx

Cutea24 said:


> This really is a shot in the dark! But can anyone identify this handbag? I saw Molly King from the Saturdays carrying it.



I believe that is the Burberry Orchard bag. 

And to answer my own question, the bags this post are Thom Browne.


----------



## nomnomnomonstar

Does anyone know which brand this bag comes from? I knew it before but cannot for the life of me remember.


----------



## miska

nomnomnomonstar said:


> Does anyone know which brand this bag comes from? I knew it before but cannot for the life of me remember.


It's the Goyard St. Louis Tote in Red - you can buy it at Barneys (stores only)


----------



## nomnomnomonstar

Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Namebrandoutlet

Hi! We received this limited edition Pucci bag, but we cannot find any information on it! It is a Limited Edition & this is #2 out of 5 bags made. The retail price is $36,000, yes, $36k! It's an embossed leather with tons of fringes and tassels, and tooling at the top. 

Main Photo of Pucci

Second photo http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/fakeornot/media/PUCCI2_zpsf20ebcc5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## bagachondriac

Can anyone id this bag Victoria Beckham is carrying? Thanks~

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...meo-cheer-niece-small-village-production.html


----------



## Sadlinn

Does anybody know the name&designer of this baG?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sadlinn said:


> Does anybody know the name&designer of this baG?



Hi, it's Proenza Schouler Mini Sac from runway spring/summer 2010.

More info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-seasonal-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673222.html#post18609641


----------



## cologne

bagachondriac said:


> Can anyone id this bag Victoria Beckham is carrying? Thanks~
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...meo-cheer-niece-small-village-production.html



its from her own line.


----------



## loves

Anyone who can ID Charlize's bag?


----------



## bagachondriac

cologne said:


> its from her own line.


 
Oh~Ok! Thank you.


----------



## coccinellarossa

Does anyone know by which bag these are "inspired"? I feel like they're copied from a certain designer bag but I just can't place which one exactly. Thanks!!!

https://pinterest.com/pin/436356651365225140/

http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/...esigner-Inspired-Free-Shipping/565424266.html


----------



## cologne

coccinellarossa said:


> Does anyone know by which bag these are "inspired"? I feel like they're copied from a certain designer bag but I just can't place which one exactly. Thanks!!!
> 
> https://pinterest.com/pin/436356651365225140/
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/...esigner-Inspired-Free-Shipping/565424266.html



not sure, but it reminds me of the tory burch 797 crossbody.


----------



## Lips

Hello 

Does anyone recognise this...







TIA,
Lips


----------



## Lips

I've killed this thread, haven't I... :tumbleweed:

- Lips


----------



## cologne

Lips said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone recognise this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA,
> Lips



mulberry polly maybe


----------



## Lips

cologne said:


> mulberry polly maybe



Thank you, cologne. 

I think you're right - it's a well lived-in, slightly saggy (comme moi...) Mulberry Polly.  Now I just have to find and stalk one on eBay... 

- Lips


----------



## clh5030

Can someone please help me to identify a green apple colored/ shaped handbag that came out around 2003/2004? I believe it was from Moschino Cheap and Chic, but I can't even find any pictures online, or anywhere.  I keep praying that it will pop up on Ebay or at least google images.  Sorry that this is such a vague post, I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out.


----------



## Lips

clh5030 said:


> Can someone please help me to identify a green apple colored/ shaped handbag that came out around 2003/2004? I believe it was from Moschino Cheap and Chic, but I can't even find any pictures online, or anywhere.  I keep praying that it will pop up on Ebay or at least google images.  Sorry that this is such a vague post, I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out.



Anya Hindmarch had an apple shaped glittery clutch last year...

http://www.fashionfoiegras.com/2012/05/anna-dello-russo-clutches-onto-anya.html

- Lips


----------



## lisaclaw

http://mesfut.tumblr.com/post/33518564105

Anyone know this bag?


----------



## bagachondriac

Any idea what designer brand this is.....


----------



## cologne

lisaclaw said:


> http://mesfut.tumblr.com/post/33518564105
> 
> Anyone know this bag?



chloe madeline


----------



## lisaclaw

cologne said:


> chloe madeline



thank you!!!


----------



## Morisa

loves said:


> Anyone who can ID Charlize's bag?



I'd like to know this bag too!  I know Charlize carries around a Bal A4 papier tote, but that's not the one in this picture...


----------



## giovanna77

Can anyone Id Anna Arris purple backpack in what's your number?


----------



## lonek8

can anyone identify this bag for me?  thank you so much!!


----------



## kcf68

lonek8 said:


> can anyone identify this bag for me?  thank you so much!!


Givenchy Pandora


----------



## jamamcg

lonek8 said:


> can anyone identify this bag for me?  thank you so much!!



Looks like a Givenchy pandora bag.


----------



## bagholicgirl

loves said:


> Anyone who can ID Charlize's bag?



Salvatore Ferragamo emmy tote with python details

http://www.stylebop.com/nl/product_details.php?wid=153451


----------



## bagholicgirl

Morisa said:


> I'd like to know this bag too!  I know Charlize carries around a Bal A4 papier tote, but that's not the one in this picture...



http://www.stylebop.com/nl/product_details.php?wid=153451
Salvatore Ferragamo emmy tote


----------



## mahobad

can anyone identify this bag? Apparently it's a furla but i can't seem to find it online anywhere. Thanks


----------



## lcather

can anyone id this bag that Kate's wearing in this picture?  thanks for any help!

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2839327/kate-bosworth-wraps-filming-on-rememory-01/fullsize/


----------



## bagholicgirl

mahobad said:


> can anyone identify this bag? Apparently it's a furla but i can't seem to find it online anywhere. Thanks



FURLA opening Milan Piazza Duomo blog,furla new it  bag

http://www.amlul.com/2013/02/furla-opening-milan-piazza-duomo.html


----------



## cologne

lcather said:


> can anyone id this bag that Kate's wearing in this picture?  thanks for any help!
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2839327/kate-bosworth-wraps-filming-on-rememory-01/fullsize/



derek lam


----------



## lcather

cologne said:


> derek lam



Thanks so much!


----------



## Arete

Hi guys! First post ever - can anyone help me out with this celine? I bought it a couple of years ago before I was really into bags and want to know what it's called... Thought someone here might be able to help. 

Thanks so much and can't wait to spend many hours looking through this forum


----------



## Elliespurse

Arete said:


> Hi guys! First post ever - can anyone help me out with this celine? I bought it a couple of years ago before I was really into bags and want to know what it's called... Thought someone here might be able to help.
> 
> Thanks so much and can't wait to spend many hours looking through this forum



Hi and welcome! I can't help id this but you'll get more answers in the Celine forum thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html

Hope you finds the name.

ETA: I think it's the Celine Harness bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-harness-bag-reference-thread-658550.html#post22769362


----------



## Arete

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome! I can't help id this but you'll get more answers in the Celine forum thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html
> 
> Hope you finds the name.
> 
> ETA: I think it's the Celine Harness bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-harness-bag-reference-thread-658550.html#post22769362


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## loves

bagholicgirl said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo emmy tote with python details
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/nl/product_details.php?wid=153451



Thank you so much!


----------



## bagholicgirl

loves said:


> Thank you so much!


 http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-street-style-697398-650.html

you can see a better photo here


----------



## Xavier001

hello 
i am looking to buy my mother and sister a present something nice so i started looking at handbags i bought my mother a prada from the store and now im searching for a gift for my sister i like bvlgari so i started searching and i came across this bag could authenticate it and tell if its real or fake please please please 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896595090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#


thank you in advance


----------



## cologne

Xavier001 said:


> hello
> i am looking to buy my mother and sister a present something nice so i started looking at handbags i bought my mother a prada from the store and now im searching for a gift for my sister i like bvlgari so i started searching and i came across this bag could authenticate it and tell if its real or fake please please please
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BVLGARI-...item4d0af95892
> 
> 
> thank you in advance



I guess it was fake since the listing was removed.


----------



## Xavier001

cologne said:


> I guess it was fake since the listing was removed.



im not sure whats wrong with the link but i tried again and it worked, could you please give me your opinion your help is much appreciated 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896595090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#


----------



## w_icked

Can anyone please help me identify the following bag Amanda Seyfried is carrying? Many thanks : )

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/02/article-0-190D6DFC000005DC-176_306x706.jpg


----------



## cologne

w_icked said:


> Can anyone please help me identify the following bag Amanda Seyfried is carrying? Many thanks : )
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/02/article-0-190D6DFC000005DC-176_306x706.jpg



Celine Trapeze


----------



## deans61

great bag!


----------



## andrea_m

Hi everyone, I just have a quick question that you can hopefully answer. I've just recently purchased an LV Hudson GM and it looks 100% authentic, however the only thing I'm concerned with is the stamp. It is FL1018 which I guess means the 11th week of 2008, however I read that this bag was discontinued long before that. Is that true? I appreciate all your replies!


----------



## Elliespurse

andrea_m said:


> Hi everyone, I just have a quick question that you can hopefully answer. I've just recently purchased an LV Hudson GM and it looks 100% authentic, however the only thing I'm concerned with is the stamp. It is FL1018 which I guess means the 11th week of 2008, however I read that this bag was discontinued long before that. Is that true? I appreciate all your replies!



Hi and welcome, you could ask date code questions in the LV forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/date-codes/

Hope it helps.


----------



## andrea_m

Thanks!


----------



## Xavier001

ladies id appreciate your help 

could authenticate it and tell if its real or fake please please please 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896595090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#


thank you in advance


----------



## Elliespurse

Xavier001 said:


> ladies id appreciate your help
> 
> could authenticate it and tell if its real or fake please please please
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330896595090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#
> 
> 
> thank you in advance



Hi, could you re-post in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-bvlgari-186300.html

the thread is in the general Authenticate forum,
Good luck.


----------



## w_icked

cologne said:


> Celine Trapeze


Many thanks!

Sorry, I have one more I need help with - in love with this bag Diane Kruger has. Can anyone help with this?

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303752-19130376000005DC-703_634x823.jpg

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## Xavier001

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, could you re-post in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-bvlgari-186300.html
> 
> the thread is in the general Authenticate forum,
> Good luck.


i apologize for placing the request on the incorrect forum

thank you for the clarification


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Does anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Autumn13

Hi everyone!

I am desperate to know if anyone can identify this bag? I purchased it from a second hand shop & have never seen the logo before. It appears to be a letter S with a tiny triangular piece under upper S letter. I'd really appreciate any light on this mystery bag, the original strap is missing though,

Kind Regards,

Dee.


----------



## PAM_SEZ

I just made a thread about this unknown (to me) style Furla, and THEN noticed this sticky thread for identifying bags...sorry!

I was outbid at the last second on an auction site for this *Furla* bag (not ebay). I would still like to find this style Furla, but I've had no luck even with massive googling.  I suspect it may be a vintage or at least fairly older style as I can't find anything on it so far. I figure if I can at least get the style name, that would help my search. I've also been stalking ebay lol on the chance that whoever got it was planning to resell - no luck. I do know from the auction pix that this one was made in Italy (not Romania or Tunisia as some Furla bags are.)

Would it be weird to email pix to Furla and ask them? I don't know as I've never really tried to hunt down a bag in this manner before. 

Any thoughts/help is appreciated! TIA! 

(also more pix here: http://s823.photobucket.com/user/pam_sez/library/Bags/Furla/Mystery%20Furla)


----------



## GaudyGirl

Imposter?  I generally stick to a handful of designers so I'm hoping that some of you ladies with a broader knowledge base can help me out here. I picked this bag up at TJ Maxx- pretty cute.  But in the back of my mind I keep thinking it reminds me of something I've seen before. ( then again all fashion is cyclical and there really are no new ideas- but I digress) I just wanted to know if the bag is trying to be something it's not.  I don't mind an off brand bag. I shop anything from Louis Vuitton to Target but what I don't like is a blatant ripoff of someone else's design. Brand on label is MMS. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## missmoimoi

Love Moschino bags...no name on tags!?  Only prices. Faux leather I think.


----------



## KaylynMrgrtte

*It was love at first sight. Can anyone please help me identify this bag?







This is for a bigger picture:
http://i46.tinypic.com/14iga6f.jpg

All the thanks, x*


----------



## ringkang

I really have a huge bag-crush. Pls help me idenify this bag in katharine mcphee's arms on the 3rd episode (Dramaturg) of Smash S2. I have attached some pictures


----------



## JVL

Please identify this bag!


----------



## dumpliiing

legend10 said:


> Hi ladies, need some help...anybody recognize these two bags?


 

I've been looking for the pink one ever since I saw that very same picture- finally found out what it is... it's a Fontana Milano 1915 AFEF!


----------



## JVL

Sonia Rykiel Domino Studded Shoulder Bag DUH    WHERE CAN I BUY?  I KNOW IT'S LIKE CIRCA 2002 BUT I WANT IT!


----------



## whateve

Any idea what brand made this scarf? I'm pretty sure it isn't Coach.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330904975231


----------



## JVL

I'm almost certain these are Ralph Lauren *8004* sunglasses.  Are they?  Be a gem and help me please!  I know they're so 2007.  Where can I buy?


----------



## Lajka

Hallo, pls, anyone can identify the brand of the red bag? 
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/703719_10151552225869358_156255612_o.jpg


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

does anyone know who this bag is by?

thanks!


----------



## marceylove

Hi, please kindly identify the bag Kirsten Dunst is carrying. Thank you so much!


----------



## JVL

ID these purple stone earrings, Dior sunglasses and purple handbag please:


----------



## AVogue

Please help identify this bag that Olivia Palermo is carrying... (love her!)


----------



## StylishFarmer

dumpliiing said:


> I've been looking for the pink one ever since I saw that very same picture- finally found out what it is... it's a Fontana Milano 1915 AFEF!



The second black bag is an YSL, definately. Thinks its the muse. Go to the YSL forum. Plenty of pics and beautiful colours too


----------



## marceylove

marceylove said:


> Hi, please kindly identify the bag Kirsten Dunst is carrying. Thank you so much!



Found it! It's called Chloe Amelia


----------



## JVL

JVL said:


> ID these purple stone earrings, Dior sunglasses and purple handbag please:


 
I think the bag is Marc Jacobs from 2003 or 2004., maybe 2005.  Be a gem and tell me the name!


----------



## bagholicgirl

w_icked said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> Sorry, I have one more I need help with - in love with this bag Diane Kruger has. Can anyone help with this?
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303752-19130376000005DC-703_634x823.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance : )


 ferragamo, it has been identified in a previous post.


----------



## carolinelon

bagholicgirl said:


> ferragamo, it has been identified in a previous post.


Thanks for identifying, love this bag! Has anyone got one? Does it fit comfortable over the shoulder?


----------



## carolinelon

marceylove said:


> Hi, please kindly identify the bag Kirsten Dunst is carrying. Thank you so much!


It's chloe!


----------



## Ea89

Hi all, actually i'm not gonna ask to authenticate but i can't seems the right forum so i posted here. I want to ask does anybody knows what type of stella mccartney is this? and where do i can't get it, saw the we already and didn't see it. i think its old season, but i really like it. hope u all can help me find this bag, oh by the way its the black one in the pic. really appriciate all your help


----------



## Elliespurse

Ea89 said:


> Hi all, actually i'm not gonna ask to authenticate but i can't seems the right forum so i posted here. I want to ask does anybody knows what type of stella mccartney is this? and where do i can't get it, saw the we already and didn't see it. i think its old season, but i really like it. hope u all can help me find this bag, oh by the way its the black one in the pic. really appriciate all your help



Hi, I copied your post to the general ID thread 

Hope someone can id it here.


----------



## v61312

Hi I'm new to this website and I was wondering if someone can help me for any LV expert out there. I just want to know do LV make these type of bag and in this color

xxx


----------



## Elliespurse

v61312 said:


> Hi I'm new to this website and I was wondering if someone can help me for any LV expert out there. I just want to know do LV make these type of bag and in this color
> 
> xxx



Hi and welcome!

You could ask in the LV forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html


----------



## v61312

Thank you


----------



## Luba87

Hi girlies, can anyone identify Kate's purse?


----------



## cologne

Luba87 said:


> Hi girlies, can anyone identify Kate's purse?



Jimmy Choo 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-solar-small-studded-leather-hobo/3484084


----------



## Rhiyannah

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## veneti

does anybody know the brand of this bag?


----------



## veneti

this one should be a marc jacobs bag (not sure though if it is), if yes, do you know which one it is? or should i post it in the mj forums again? 

sorry for the bad photo quality, i cut it from a pic of a blog to see just the bag. 
thanks so much!!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> this one should be a marc jacobs bag (not sure though if it is), if yes, do you know which one it is? or should i post it in the mj forums again?
> 
> sorry for the bad photo quality, i cut it from a pic of a blog to see just the bag.
> thanks so much!!



found out that it is the marc by marc jacobs lil shifty


----------



## Luba87

cologne said:


> Jimmy Choo
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-solar-small-studded-leather-hobo/3484084


Thanks so much!


----------



## papertiger

JVL said:


> Please identify this bag!



Did someone already help you?

I have this bag, it's a *Sonia Rykiel Domino * as you found out.

I have seen them popping up on YOOX and theoutnet etc. 

Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## papertiger

JVL said:


> Sonia Rykiel Domino Studded Shoulder Bag DUH    WHERE CAN I BUY?  I KNOW IT'S LIKE CIRCA 2002 BUT I WANT IT!



Smaller, and the crystal version but here you go:

http://www.yoox.com/uk/45199709ID/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45199709ID&sizeId=1

http://www.yoox.com/uk/45199691RW/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45199691RW&sizeId=1


----------



## trystero

Does anyone know what this camel colored bag in the background is? Its got a a tassel and a zippered front. sorry the pics are from some website but the bag totally caught my eye! TIA! 

http://amradaronline.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/09-portrait-600px-tall6.jpg?w=400


----------



## JVL

ID this please!  DYING


----------



## camiquat

LittleMissAnet said:


> Hi, I inherited this bag, it looks like really high quality bag (probably lamb skin). There is written "made in italy" and this gold horse and cart logo. This bag is vintage (I guess 1970-1980). Do you have any idea what brand it is according its logo?
> Thank you,
> Anet


 
Do you know this brand? I am from Belgium and I just found the "same" purse... but I don't know this brand... thank you


----------



## sotomato

please help identify those bags ! really really want one!!!!


----------



## sotomato

helpppppp


----------



## Elliespurse

sotomato said:


> please help identify those bags ! really really want one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169950
> View attachment 2169951



Hi, it's M2Malletier http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/M2Malletier


----------



## michelleb

I should've just asked her...
Thank you for any help!

(sorry if the photo is too big!  still learning to use this new phone.)


----------



## lumina

pls hlp! does anybody know the brand of this mens messenger bag ?
http://i.cubeupload.com/nA75ra.jpg
http://i.cubeupload.com/B56jEi.jpg
http://i.cubeupload.com/EMmRVI.jpg


----------



## veneti

can somebody please help me identify this bag? I thought it was a prada, but I am not so sure anymore. I'd love to know what brand it is, maybe which model and what color the one is Dakota fanning is wearing on the first photo.
thank you so much. the photos are from coolspotters.com
on coolspotters it just says small prada bag with chain handle. but I don't find anything like that when I google for that name.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I found this photo on Pinterest. Anyone out there know what it is? 

Thought maybe Valentino but it doesn't quite have the Valentino vibe. 

Thank you


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Hiiii! Leighton meester!! This is a very cute bag. Anyone know?


----------



## Elliespurse

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Hiiii! Leighton meester!! This is a very cute bag. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176787



Hi, it looks like Longchamp Gatsby http://www.longchamp.com/en/gatsby-women-255.html


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like Longchamp Gatsby http://www.longchamp.com/en/gatsby-women-255.html



It does!!! Thank you!!


----------



## TAINTEDGL@SS

Can anyone tell me about this bag? All that I know is that the metal tag on it says moschino 20 - 100 on it?


----------



## Amandarin

I saw a lady carrying it in London, and really liked it! Does anyone know what it is? Sorry the picture isn't great


----------



## indiaink

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html


----------



## newmommy_va

Victoria Beckham.

Check Net A Porter.





Amandarin said:


> I saw a lady carrying it in London, and really liked it! Does anyone know what it is? Sorry the picture isn't great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179790


----------



## cologne

marylovemary said:


> really need someone to help identify the model number or name Thanks in advance



Bvlgari Serpenti clutch


----------



## Pao9

Anyone know the style And year of this bag?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thanks!


----------



## woodbury2013

Hey soulsista - this is thee chanel lamb skin 9" double flapbag 2012

Good luck 




Pao9 said:


> Anyone know the style And year of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


----------



## suebeehoney

I have NO idea who made this handbag, and it could also NOT be any sort of designer bag, but I thought I would try and ask anyway.   It is a cylinder bag that you can hand carry, carry over your shoulder, OR use as a backpack.   The strap for over your shoulder unzips to become two (2) straps for wearing as a backpack.   The ties on the zipper pulls are a small piece of ribbon with a leopard print design on them in a light color.   Would appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## chetiboy

suebeehoney said:


> I have NO idea who made this handbag, and it could also NOT be any sort of designer bag, but I thought I would try and ask anyway.   It is a cylinder bag that you can hand carry, carry over your shoulder, OR use as a backpack.   The strap for over your shoulder unzips to become two (2) straps for wearing as a backpack.   The ties on the zipper pulls are a small piece of ribbon with a leopard print design on them in a light color.   Would appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks.


did you have any photos so the TPF community can help you quicker? 
Or a link to a photo?


----------



## suebeehoney

Sorry, first time I tried to put pictures, it didn't work.  I was probably doing something wrong.  Will try again.  Still no luck. Must be doing something wrong....trying to do them as an attachment.  Have any suggestions?


----------



## StylishFarmer

StylishFarmer said:


> I found this photo on Pinterest. Anyone out there know what it is?
> 
> Thought maybe Valentino but it doesn't quite have the Valentino vibe.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 2173480



Anyone?


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> can somebody please help me identify this bag? I thought it was a prada, but I am not so sure anymore. I'd love to know what brand it is, maybe which model and what color the one is Dakota fanning is wearing on the first photo.
> thank you so much. the photos are from coolspotters.com
> on coolspotters it just says small prada bag with chain handle. but I don't find anything like that when I google for that name.
> View attachment 2173403
> 
> View attachment 2173404



seems to be a tricky one  i emailed the prada client service for information about the bag like what model, color and year, but they just answered me that the bag is not available anymore.


----------



## oneflightdown

Hallo, if anyone can help ID this bag, I will throw roses at your feet and be grateful forever. I felt kind of like a total creeper taking a picture of a stranger, hence this being the crappiest photo ever taken, but I loved the bag so much I snapped a really quick photo.

It's a dark emerald green leather bag, either textured with animal or stitching, with a shoulder strap and silver studs along the sides, and a simple metal plate at the center bottom with the brand name (not MBMJ, Balenciaga, or Botkier.)


----------



## v61312

Can anyone help identify this bag. Sorry newbie to this website so don't know exactly where to post.


----------



## LVlover2009

Does anyone know the designer and name of either of these bags?


----------



## newmommy_va

Don't know about the first...

The second is a Valextra Heritage Bag.





LVlover2009 said:


> Does anyone know the designer and name of either of these bags?


----------



## cologne

StylishFarmer said:


> Anyone?



It could be the ferragamo sofia. although i cant find that exact model with studs.


----------



## Resurgam

Hey everyone - I was wondering if you knew who made the bag and what the name of the green purse of that's at the beginning of the Amazon Kindle ad.

Here's the ad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpuRI...872661DE4FE31C

Thanks muchly!


----------



## StylishFarmer

cologne said:


> It could be the ferragamo sofia. although i cant find that exact model with studs.


Thank you so very much. I was able to google your clue  and found the bag in various colours, textures and sizes.


----------



## clocsta2323

Can anyone help me identify the following maker and also the style of this purse? And maybe the estimated value? Much obliged!


----------



## Elliespurse

clocsta2323 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the following maker and also the style of this purse? And maybe the estimated value? Much obliged!



Hi, it looks like the Tory Burch logo? - You could ask in the TB forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/name-783460.html


----------



## explorer27

Resurgam said:


> Hey everyone - I was wondering if you knew who made the bag and what the name of the green purse of that's at the beginning of the Amazon Kindle ad.
> 
> Here's the ad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpuRI...872661DE4FE31C
> 
> Thanks muchly!



Looks like the J.Crew Biennial Medium Satchel. 

http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/handbags/PRDOVR~12457/12457.jsp


----------



## Resurgam

explorer27 said:


> Looks like the J.Crew Biennial Medium Satchel.
> 
> http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/handbags/PRDOVR~12457/12457.jsp


thanks so much, explorer27! it looks like the jcrew bag.


----------



## Amandarin

newmommy_va said:


> Victoria Beckham.
> 
> Check Net A Porter.




Ah thank you so much! Such a shame that it's $3,000+... my graduation gift list is just growing  hahah


----------



## Copper Green

Hi!  Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sisqo09

Im sorry if someone already has asked about it. I have seen this bag on so many celebs but still cant find who the designer is.. anyone?

http://www.celebritysunglasseswatcher.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/selena-gomez-dolce-g.jpg


----------



## cologne

Sisqo09 said:


> Im sorry if someone already has asked about it. I have seen this bag on so many celebs but still cant find who the designer is.. anyone?
> 
> http://www.celebritysunglasseswatcher.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/selena-gomez-dolce-g.jpg



dolce & gabbana miss sicily bag


----------



## newmommy_va

Sorry to inform you that this bag doesn't exist. Apparently this is a variation of a common fake. Here's a recent thread from the Hermes forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-bag-did-i-see-819044.html



sammytuk said:


> xxx
> 
> xxx
> 
> I would be ever so grateful if anyone could shed some light on this hermes bag. It was given to my sister in law but as she and I dont know much about Hermes (I only have 1 LV bag) we couldnt work out the model...... or if it even exists


----------



## MimiMimiMimi

I saw a great great great tote today... I asked the man about the brand but unfortunately I forgot the name T_T It's a new brand and he bought his bag from Paris. It has pattern and at first sight, I thought it would be a Goyard... I really really really want to buy this bag... Can somebody help me find out the name?


----------



## blacksnakemoan

Can anyone please identify this bag?
Thanks in advance 

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=alba012413_X17#pic3


----------



## newmommy_va

Christian Dior "Diorissimo", the mini size 

Here's the thread from the Dior fourm: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/diorissimo-742636.html



blacksnakemoan said:


> Can anyone please identify this bag?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=alba012413_X17#pic3


----------



## theto

Can somebody identify this bag please?  Olivia Wilde was carrying it in a movie she was shooting.  It looks really similar to a lot of bags, but for the life of me, I can't identify it!


----------



## newmommy_va

Fendi Peekaboo 

Here's a bigger pic of Olivia with her Peekaboo, from the Fendi forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/celebrities-and-their-fendis-14578-53.html#post23111570
And, here's the Peekaboo thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/all-things-peekaboo-post-pics-ask-questions-chat-605438.html



theto said:


> Can somebody identify this bag please?  Olivia Wilde was carrying it in a movie she was shooting.  It looks really similar to a lot of bags, but for the life of me, I can't identify it!


----------



## theto

newmommy_va said:


> Fendi Peekaboo
> 
> Here's a bigger pic of Olivia with her Peekaboo, from the Fendi forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/celebrities-and-their-fendis-14578-53.html#post23111570
> And, here's the Peekaboo thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/all-things-peekaboo-post-pics-ask-questions-chat-605438.html



OMG, thanks so much!!! Now I feel a bit like a noob, but I AM one in the world of bags


----------



## missmoimoi

Can anyone ID this bag as worn my mrs jj Abrams, katie McGrath


----------



## ThisIsMyPurse

madiemic said:


> I don't have a photo but I'm wondering if anyone will know the designer by my description...I saw a woman carrying a Longchamp le pliage type bag, metal grommets where the handles meet the bag, two colors with brown handles, and a really pretty gold C on the flap. The C was kind of intricate...I've searched all the designers that start with C that I could think of...any ideas?


Madiemic, is it a bag from C Wonder?


----------



## blacksnakemoan

newmommy_va said:


> Christian Dior "Diorissimo", the mini size
> 
> Here's the thread from the Dior fourm: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/diorissimo-742636.html



 thank you so much!


----------



## allyabe22

Hey guys! A few years back I was given this as a gift but I never used it and I want to sell it. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## markus3614

newmommy_va said:


> Sorry to inform you that this bag doesn't exist. Apparently this is a variation of a common fake. Here's a recent thread from the Hermes forum:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/which-bag-did-i-see-819044.html



Thanks for your link.


----------



## Amazona

Can you lovely people tell me who this bag is?


----------



## newmommy_va

This bag _appears_ to be a Prada Cervo Side Zip tote or shopper. However, I personally have doubts regarding the specific tote referenced; additional photos would be helpful.

Here are two authentic Prada Cervo Side Zip totes: 
(1) http://www.polyvore.com/prada_cervo_side_zip_tote/thing?id=13537005
(2)  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Prada-Cervo-Snap-Top-Tote-Bag-Baltico/prod82150221/



Amazona said:


> Can you lovely people tell me who this bag is?


----------



## Amazona

newmommy_va said:


> This bag _appears_ to be a Prada Cervo Side Zip tote or shopper. However, I personally have doubts regarding the specific tote referenced; additional photos would be helpful.
> 
> Here are two authentic Prada Cervo Side Zip totes:
> (1) http://www.polyvore.com/prada_cervo_side_zip_tote/thing?id=13537005
> (2)  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Prada-Cervo-Snap-Top-Tote-Bag-Baltico/prod82150221/


Thank you! Seems to be exactly that one


----------



## vaerst

Hey, my grandma gave me these Celine bags, anyone know anything about them? TIA!


----------



## zuzu77

Hi ladies,

Can you please identify this bag? This is the bag model Doutzen carries and I'm in love with this bag!!  I searched litrally every handbag brands I can think of but there was no luck 

Please help! I would really really appreciate it!


----------



## angiecake

Nvm!


----------



## mishyy

i know this is an old prada, can anyone identify model/year? or something similiar? looks so good for everyday use!






not sure if this one is branded or not..


----------



## Elliespurse

^*mishyy* - You could also ask in the Prada forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-reference-library/identify-this-prada-374092.html

Good luck.


----------



## mishyy

Thanks Elliespurse, have posted in Prada too

Sorry another one I'm having trouble with. Looks like the miss sicily bag but its got a pocket at the front.


----------



## cologne

mishyy said:


> Thanks Elliespurse, have posted in Prada too
> 
> Sorry another one I'm having trouble with. Looks like the miss sicily bag but its got a pocket at the front.



this is from Tod's


----------



## crose424

Can anyone ID this designer. I've searched everywhere. Reese Witherspoon carries it in This Means War. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## newmommy_va

Here's this question, asked and answered, in the Tod's forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/identify-tods-thread-ask-your-color-style-season-566052-2.html#post18573353

Here are more pics of the same tote, in a different color, from a tpfer: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods-reference-library/miscellaneous-tods-bags-totes-bowler-styles-pics-only-566209.html#post24073361





mishyy said:


> Thanks Elliespurse, have posted in Prada too
> 
> Sorry another one I'm having trouble with. Looks like the miss sicily bag but its got a pocket at the front.


----------



## lainie123

Hi guys! You guys are amazing at identifying bags and I really need some help.

I absolutely fell in love with this bag while browsing Pinterest, but couldn't find any resources on what the bag is. I've literally been looking for weeks. Any one have any ideas? 






*The tassel is not part of the original design. The pin was a DIY tutorial on how to make the tassel.


----------



## OANHderful

Hi everyone. Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## cologne

OANHderful said:


> View attachment 2213090
> 
> View attachment 2213091
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!



Its either fake or from the Longchamp LM Jacquard collection.


----------



## bhCartier

crose424 said:


> View attachment 2208447
> View attachment 2208448
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this designer. I've searched everywhere. Reese Witherspoon carries it in This Means War. Any help would be appreciated!


 
Such a nice bag she's carrying. It's simple and attractive at the same time.


----------



## keebler14

I found a Grimaldi handbag recently among my mother's things. I don't recall her ever wearing it and it's a lovely looking bag but I've researched and can come up with very little. I'm hoping the members here can help me learn more about this purse. Thank you!

BTW, I've been trying to upload images but so far no luck. It's got a plastic card in an interior pocket with number and signature Armand Grimaldi. It also has a little round gold charm on gold chain strap saying House of Grimaldi. Any ideas what a House of Grimaldi bag's value is and where one might get more information on it?

If there's a trick to uploading images, I'd appreciate that information, as well. This is only my first post so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.

Keebler


----------



## OANHderful

cologne said:


> Its either fake or from the Longchamp LM Jacquard collection.



Thanks! I'll see if I can research more on this bag.


----------



## carolinelon

I LOVE this bag that Pippa Middleton is wearing in this picture, but don't know the brand. Can someone please help me identify??? I want to get one!

http://news.instyle.com/photo-gallery/?postgallery=55120


----------



## twin-fun

carolinelon said:


> I LOVE this bag that Pippa Middleton is wearing in this picture, but don't know the brand. Can someone please help me identify??? I want to get one!
> 
> http://news.instyle.com/photo-gallery/?postgallery=55120



Celebrity IDs have their own forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/
And this is _The Vienna_ by Milli Millu


----------



## keebler14

twin-fun said:


> Celebrity IDs have their own forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/
> And this is _The Vienna_ by Milli Millu



I guess this is the forum where one discovers even more gorgeous handbags--and goes broke buying them! I, too, love this Pippa bag. Great find. And thank you for the link to the Celebrity ID forum. This is very useful!

BTW, I'm new to this group and am really enjoying myself. Everyone is so pleasant and helpful and I'm very appreciative!


----------



## twin-fun

keebler14 said:


> I guess this is the forum where one discovers even more gorgeous handbags--and goes broke buying them! I, too, love this Pippa bag. Great find. And thank you for the link to the Celebrity ID forum. This is very useful!
> 
> BTW, I'm new to this group and am really enjoying myself. Everyone is so pleasant and helpful and I'm very appreciative!



Welcome to tPF and yes, it is _very_ addictive! And not just bags! Wait until you peek into the accessories, clothing, or jewelry forums...


----------



## keebler14

This Armand Grimaldi bag is driving me crazy! What is the history on these handbags? Where can I learn more? How does one sell it? Can one even sell a crocodile bag these days? Sorry for the poor quality of the photos but any information you can suss out would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## madiemic

ThisIsMyPurse said:


> Madiemic, is it a bag from C Wonder?


 
You are so right!!! I've never heard of that brand, just looked them up and there's the bag I want. Thank you!!!


----------



## life1111

Anyone know this messenger bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## angiecake

Who makes this brown tote?


----------



## purse mommy

angiecake said:


> Who makes this brown tote?


We have the same taste I pinned this on pinterest.  Its made by Lotuff Leather...lotuffleather.com.  I think its handmade


----------



## twin-fun

purse mommy said:


> We have the same taste I pinned this on pinterest.  Its made by Lotuff Leather...lotuffleather.com.  I think its handmade



The bags and totes they offer on their website are gorgeous!


----------



## purse mommy

twin-fun said:


> The bags and totes they offer on their website are gorgeous!


I know right!!


----------



## wentan

Hi, does anyone knows what brand is this bag from?
Thanks! 



carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/274705/sigrid_gren/


----------



## carls888

Hi

I have fallen in love with this bag and am hoping someone would be able to ID it for me please...







Fingers crossed!


----------



## cologne

wentan said:


> Hi, does anyone knows what brand is this bag from?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/274705/sigrid_gren/



anita bag by AW


----------



## Bag Fetish

anyone know what bag this is ?


----------



## xbar

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee373/AmarettoVHuertaHof/Lookingforbag_zpsc5425a99.jpg


Can anyone help me identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## mommsiesluv4bag

Miu miu st cocca Bugatti bag on Paris I think?


----------



## Carrelover

Hello... I just started my passion for collecting vintage bags, especially exotic skins. I love the threads on both vintage and exotic purses, but I think this is a question best for this thread.  Feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.  I am trying to ID if this seller correctly ID the skins as baby alligator.  Based on the little that I know and some sources I found, including a great book on exotic skins, this looks more like a lizard skin to me, Java probably. Anyone familiar with baby croc purses? Thanks so much in advance
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEDERER-DE-...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2627b216


----------



## Elliespurse

Carrelover said:


> Hello... I just started my passion for collecting vintage bags, especially exotic skins. I love the threads on both vintage and exotic purses, but I think this is a question best for this thread.  Feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.  I am trying to ID if this seller correctly ID the skins as baby alligator.  Based on the little that I know and some sources I found, including a great book on exotic skins, this looks more like a lizard skin to me, Java probably. Anyone familiar with baby croc purses? Thanks so much in advance
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEDERER-DE-...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2627b216



Hi, it sure looks more like lizard than croc, here's a bag in Iguana: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673895-5.html#post23271062

You could also ask in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-me-some-skin-lets-see-your-exotics-450515.html


----------



## gmc

Please please please... Can anyone identify this bag??  I have been trying to find something for over a week now to no avail.  It's beautiful, black Snakeskin... the cotton lining has the eiffel tower with either C C or C D??  I'm just going crazy looking.. lol
Below are some pics that I took...
Thanks in advance!  I know you all will probably know even without pictures!! lol
Gmc
https://picasaweb.google.com/117283236914314042751/Bags


----------



## Elliespurse

gmc said:


> Please please please... Can anyone identify this bag??  I have been trying to find something for over a week now to no avail.  It's beautiful, black Snakeskin... the cotton lining has the eiffel tower with either C C or C D??  I'm just going crazy looking.. lol
> Below are some pics that I took...
> Thanks in advance!  I know you all will probably know even without pictures!! lol
> Gmc
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117283236914314042751/Bags



Hi, I can't id it but you could compare with the huge collection at vintageskins.com

You could also ask in the vintage thread below here.

Good luck.


----------



## gmc

Thanks so much!  But looking it over again... It's not snakeskin, it's embossed leather.  But I'll check out the vintage thread... thanks a million


----------



## jrl1993

cs313721.vk.me/v313721571/1006/QrDQRirLu4w.jpg

Can someone ID Sharapova's bag for me! Please!


----------



## jrl1993

http://cs313721.vk.me/v313721571/1006/QrDQRirLu4w.jpg


----------



## Carrelover

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it sure looks more like lizard than croc, here's a bag in Iguana: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-exotic-bags-and-slg-reference-thread-673895-5.html#post23271062
> 
> You could also ask in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/show-me-some-skin-lets-see-your-exotics-450515.html


Thanks, Elliespurse!


----------



## iheartlv27

Can anyone here please help me to find out who makes the green bag that's on ebay's login page right now? 
I love the color! & I thought it might be an MK but I'm not sure.


----------



## angiecake

What a about this?


----------



## KaseyHK

angiecake said:


> What a about this?


it is Lotuff duffle:  http://www.lotuffleather.com/products/Leather-Duffle-Travel-Bag.html
it seems you found the bags (your previous post) from the same advertisement or source.


----------



## angiecake

KaseyHK said:


> it is Lotuff duffle:  http://www.lotuffleather.com/products/Leather-Duffle-Travel-Bag.html
> it seems you found the bags (your previous post) from the same advertisement or source.


Haha wow I must really like the brand. I find these pictures on pinterest but they never link to the actual site, just to blog posts. Thanks!


----------



## polkapuppy

Hello! Can anyone please help me identify this Furla? I think it was purchased sometime in 2011. It has croc embossed leather and a detachable strap.


----------



## KaseyHK

polkapuppy said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me identify this Furla? I think it was purchased sometime in 2011. It has croc embossed leather and a detachable strap.



that's Furla Acai Croc Embossed Greta Large Shopping Tote: http://www.lyst.com/bags/furla-acai-acai-croc-embossed-leather-greta-large-shopper-tote/

strange is it's supposed to have no zip pocket nor shoulder strap.


----------



## polkapuppy

KaseyHK said:


> that's Furla Acai Croc Embossed Greta Large Shopping Tote: http://www.lyst.com/bags/furla-acai-acai-croc-embossed-leather-greta-large-shopper-tote/
> 
> strange is it's supposed to have no zip pocket nor shoulder strap.


Thanks a lot, KaseyHK!

I was wondering the same thing about the pocket and the strap... I suppose it's just a variation? My BF's mom bought it in a Furla boutique awhile back and recently gave it to me as a hand-me-down. She couldn't remember the name of the model though.


----------



## KaseyHK

polkapuppy said:


> Thanks a lot, KaseyHK!
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the pocket and the strap... I suppose it's just a variation? My BF's mom bought it in a Furla boutique awhile back and recently gave it to me as a hand-me-down. She couldn't remember the name of the model though.


you're very welcome. perhaps i am wrong but the bag in your photo doesn't look authentic to me. i am not familiar with Furla bags so i am not 100% sure.  if you want, get someone to authenticate this bag.


----------



## polkapuppy

KaseyHK said:


> you're very welcome. perhaps i am wrong but the bag in your photo doesn't look authentic to me. i am not familiar with Furla bags so i am not 100% sure.  if you want, get someone to authenticate this bag.



Thanks for the suggestion! I have the serial number and will get it checked. I do hope it's the real deal because it was bought in a Furla store :weird:


----------



## wanderlust44

Can someone help me identify what Kate Bosworth is carrying? 

1. http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities...-bosworth.html

I am interested in the camera bag next to her Alexander Wang bucket bag? I have been looking for a good digital camera and dslr bag for a while.


----------



## KaseyHK

wanderlust44 said:


> Can someone help me identify what Kate Bosworth is carrying?
> 
> 1. http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities...-bosworth.html
> 
> I am interested in the camera bag next to her Alexander Wang bucket bag? I have been looking for a good digital camera and dslr bag for a while.


this could be a bag that comes with the camera. Lumix has a similar one.


----------



## tsb11

Hi! Can anyone tell me what the style and color of this Chanel bag is? It was purchased from Singapore this month. Thank you!


----------



## twin-fun

tsb11 said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the style and color of this Chanel bag is? It was purchased from Singapore this month. Thank you!



Chanel has its own Identification Forum. You might get a faster response there: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html

There's also a Color Reference Libraray through which you can browse:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/


----------



## Undine

angiecake said:


> What a about this?


Frank Clegg also makes this duffel (he was partners with Lotuff up until a year or two ago). They're basically the same bag, one for a slightly lower price.


----------



## nguyenp

Hi! I saw Miranda's bag in Sex and the City season 6 Episode 1 and couldn't help but notice the resemblance of her bag to the Chanel's hula hoop. Could you please help ID? Thank you


----------



## angiecake

What about this?


----------



## ~BagLady~

Watching old episodes of a show on Netflix, I saw this purse.  It's probably from 2006 or 2007 and I was hoping one of you experts might recognize it??


----------



## benoni303

Hello All! In the movie QUARTET, Pauline Collins (Cicy Robson) carried around a floral fabric tote bag (see picture). I'm thinking more linen than carpet or tapestry. Would anyone be able to help me identify? THANKS!

aceshowbiz.com/images/still/quartet-image01.jpgaceshowbiz.com/images/still/quartet-image01.jpg


----------



## swaggerdonriz

Hi 

i have been left me a few handbags and amongst them is a D&G bag by my aunt who was a avid handbag collector (i think that's where i got it from).

So i was hoping if you lovely ladies would help me please with the name and when it came out and the value of the bag please. I have been told that the flap is crocodile skin but i honestly don't know. 

I have attached pictures below if additional images are required i will be happy to post some more









i haven't posted on here much still trying to get the hang of it lol xxx

the pictures aren't great, the flap is red


----------



## benoni303

aceshowbiz.com/images/still/quartet-image01.jpg





benoni303 said:


> Hello All! In the movie QUARTET, Pauline Collins (Cicy Robson) carried around a floral fabric tote bag (see picture). I'm thinking more linen than carpet or tapestry. Would anyone be able to help me identify? THANKS!
> 
> http://www.aceshowbiz.com/images/still/quartet-image01.jpg


----------



## benoni303

aceshowbiz.com/images/still/quartet-image01.jpg


----------



## papertiger

swaggerdonriz said:


> Hi
> 
> i have been left me a few handbags and amongst them is a D&G bag by my aunt who was a avid handbag collector (i think that's where i got it from).
> 
> So i was hoping if you lovely ladies would help me please with the name and when it came out and the value of the bag please. I have been told that the flap is crocodile skin but i honestly don't know.
> 
> I have attached pictures below if additional images are required i will be happy to post some more
> View attachment 2241552
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241553
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241554
> 
> 
> i haven't posted on here much still trying to get the hang of it lol xxx
> 
> the pictures aren't great, the flap is red



I don't know what the name is (amazing bag) but the skin is eel (not croc). 
The fur is probably printed rabbit (rex) 
It's prob mid '00s when maximalist fashion and small bags were 'in'. 
Fashion is more about  the classic and understated ATM so you might like to keep it until things turn again .


----------



## papertiger

Carrelover said:


> Hello... I just started my passion for collecting vintage bags, especially exotic skins. I love the threads on both vintage and exotic purses, but I think this is a question best for this thread.  Feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.  I am trying to ID if this seller correctly ID the skins as baby alligator.  Based on the little that I know and some sources I found, including a great book on exotic skins, this looks more like a lizard skin to me, Java probably. Anyone familiar with baby croc purses? Thanks so much in advance
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEDERER-DE-...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2627b216



Lederer is indeed an esteemed vintage brand but it's certainly not baby alli or croc as described, and may only pretending to be lizard. 

There are no seams between skins and the scales are rather regular, I'm afraid it could be embossed to look like baby lizard. 

*Vitta* is an absolute expert on skins


----------



## papertiger

crose424 said:


> View attachment 2208447
> View attachment 2208448
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID this designer. I've searched everywhere. Reese Witherspoon carries it in This Means War. Any help would be appreciated!



Logo looks like Jill Sander(?)


----------



## loves

Anyone on the clutch? Thank you.


----------



## natalieghill

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT TYPE OF COACH BAG THIS IS?! I have no clue, got it as a gift a few years ago. I want to sell it and I need to know what kind it is and how much it is retail? Thanks in advance 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 I honestly don't even know if its real. I'm not into purses like this so any help is appreciated. There is a made in china tag on the inside.


----------



## newmommy_va

Valentino. 

It also comes in other colors. There's also a variation - in the same shape - with "winding" rockstuds (as opposed to rockstuds on "flowers"). Both minaudiere styles have been heavily featured in editorials. 



loves said:


> Anyone on the clutch? Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

natalieghill said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT TYPE OF COACH BAG THIS IS?! I have no clue, got it as a gift a few years ago. I want to sell it and I need to know what kind it is and how much it is retail? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246124
> View attachment 2246126
> View attachment 2246128
> View attachment 2246129
> View attachment 2246131
> View attachment 2246132
> View attachment 2246133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't even know if its real. I'm not into purses like this so any help is appreciated. There is a made in china tag on the inside.



Hi, you could ask in the Coach forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html

Good luck.


----------



## Pao9

Does anyone know the name and year of this limited edition evening saddle? thank you!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pao9 said:


> Does anyone know the name and year of this limited edition evening saddle? thank you!!!!!



Hi, I think you'll get answers in the Dior forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html

Good luck.


----------



## Pao9

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I think you'll get answers in the Dior forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks I posted there too! Hopefully someone can help! Thank you!!


----------



## loves

newmommy_va said:


> Valentino.
> 
> It also comes in other colors. There's also a variation - in the same shape - with "winding" rockstuds (as opposed to rockstuds on "flowers"). Both minaudiere styles have been heavily featured in editorials.



Thank you so much!


----------



## newmommy_va

You're welcome! 

I've been waiting for one of the "winding" rockstud minaudieres to drop in price a bit more from the designer sale... 



loves said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## abdoutots

Can someone please confirm this cole haan colorblock bag exists? I think the style is called Brooke but I can't seem to find it in that tan and yellow combo. Thanks!


----------



## abdoutots

http://[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/image_zps74675de3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pontouf

Hello,

Can anyone help identify this bag seen on Seasons 1 and 2 of "Damages"? There's no higher resolution photo, but I think there's some sort of signature on the flap.


----------



## cherishnews

Hi,

Can anybody identify this bag for me? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SeaMonster

Hello! I also need help identifying a bag! I'll attach the photo please and thank you ladies!


----------



## pamela112878

Can anyone tell me more about this brand/designer? VIDA (Made in Brazil)? I snapped up this cutie yesterday at TJ Maxx on clearance for $139 (original TJ Maxx price is $299.99). The material is an awesome leather braided cream and the detail is amazing. Just curious if anyone has ever heard of this brand before and what the original retail is and where it's normally carried. Thanks!


----------



## swaggerdonriz

papertiger said:


> I don't know what the name is (amazing bag) but the skin is eel (not croc).
> The fur is probably printed rabbit (rex)
> It's prob mid '00s when maximalist fashion and small bags were 'in'.
> Fashion is more about  the classic and understated ATM so you might like to keep it until things turn again .



Thank you for your help, the bag is growing on me  xx


----------



## leapsean

pix mean a lot to me


----------



## bagladyRM

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I love it, and want to find it. I thoght it was Deux Lux but now I dont think so. Thanks!


----------



## Bratty1919

Picked this up at a local vintage shop- would love to know more about it


----------



## Bratty1919

More pictures...


----------



## SunshineB

I know there's not much picture, but does anyone know what this bag is? It's Emily from Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## akarty

Hello Ladies, could you help me identify who made this clutch? Clutch have no Other inscriptions just this logo. Thanks


----------



## akarty

Second photo


----------



## joonjoonjoon

Can someone please help me ID the bag the man is carrying
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ? Thanks so much.


----------



## lark_lulu

Does anyone knows who designed this clutch, season... and if possible where could I purchase this bag.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Ditacouture

Hi 
I've had this bag, and would like to know if any one has had or know more or what style this bag is, 
It seems quite old looking... If that helps 
I've never seen another like it, 
And I don't have a clue about d&g
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ditacouture

Hi 
Sorry forgot to add pics :/






Thanks


----------



## lark_lulu

Ditacouture said:


> Hi
> I've had this bag, and would like to know if any one has had or know more or what style this bag is,
> It seems quite old looking... If that helps
> I've never seen another like it,
> And I don't have a clue about d&g
> Thanks in advance



Dolce & Gabbana is an italian high end fashion house. For more info click on the link. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolce_&_Gabbana 
Also D & G is there less expensive line and your bag is not part of it. The handbag style is a tote.


----------



## Ditacouture

Hi
Thank you for your reply 
Do you think it's years old,
Have you seen this actual style before


----------



## lark_lulu

Ditacouture said:


> Hi
> Thank you for your reply
> Do you think it's years old,
> Have you seen this actual style before



You are welcome.
Yes I have seen this style before, actually it was not uncommon so your bag is perhaps 6 years old and quite possibly more. Also because of the choice of materials; I would say it was part of a fall/winter collection, but I do not know which year it was made.


----------



## Ditacouture

lark_lulu said:


> You are welcome.
> Yes I have seen this style before, actually it was not uncommon so your bag is perhaps 6 years old and quite possibly more. Also because of the choice of materials; I would say it was part of a fall/winter collection, but I do not know which year it was made.



Hi
Thank you once again for the info,
Appreciate you taking the time to answer


----------



## rayvn73

Ditacouture said:


> Hi
> Sorry forgot to add pics :/
> View attachment 2266753
> View attachment 2266755
> View attachment 2266757
> View attachment 2266760
> 
> 
> Thanks


Regardless, it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Ditacouture

rayvn73 said:


> Regardless, it is a beautiful bag!



Thank you Rayvn
I must admit it is lovely 
Wish I knew more about it


----------



## papertiger

joonjoonjoon said:


> Can someone please help me ID the bag the man is carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2265662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Thanks so much.



Could be an Alexander McQueen Heroine


----------



## vidyagupta

Hi All - I am new to the world of bags, though I have been passionate about them ever since I can remember. I am from the colorful land of India and keen to develop a more professional sense in handbags. Other than some very obvious patterns such as the LV Monogram Canvas, I have difficulty in identifying most other branded bags. I think this is the right forum for me to follow and gather tips from experienced members here to hone the skill. 

This also happens to be my very first post in the Purse Forum. I tremendously admire the rich content in the forums and the informative posts this blog churns out every day. 

Truly hooked on to the site - looking forward to build a good network of friendship and knowledge sharing!

Regards,
Vidya.


----------



## papertiger

vidyagupta said:


> Hi All - I am new to the world of bags, though I have been passionate about them ever since I can remember. I am from the colorful land of India and keen to develop a more professional sense in handbags. Other than some very obvious patterns such as the LV Monogram Canvas, I have difficulty in identifying most other branded bags. I think this is the right forum for me to follow and gather tips from experienced members here to hone the skill.
> 
> This also happens to be my very first post in the Purse Forum. I tremendously admire the rich content in the forums and the informative posts this blog churns out every day.
> 
> Truly hooked on to the site - looking forward to build a good network of friendship and knowledge sharing!
> 
> Regards,
> Vidya.



Hi Vidya,

That's such a great post ^, Welcome to tPF : You have definitely joined the right forum, I know that you will learn so much here, just like I have


----------



## lgould510

Someone just directed me to this thread, I'm hoping someone can help! 

So, I saw this green/blue bag in an Amazon Kindle commercial, and I have been in love. I've done numerous searches, and haven't been able to find anything. Can anyone provide any information? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpuRIJnya5E


----------



## LVnatic

It's a j crew bag. I think this is a new winter color.


----------



## twin-fun

lgould510 said:


> Someone just directed me to this thread, I'm hoping someone can help!
> 
> So, I saw this green/blue bag in an Amazon Kindle commercial, and I have been in love. I've done numerous searches, and haven't been able to find anything. Can anyone provide any information?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpuRIJnya5E



That's J Crew's _Biennial_ satchel.


----------



## lgould510

Thank you so much! It's been driving me crazy! Off to find it!


----------



## dnv2310

I really want this one. Can someone help me locate it so I can make the purchase please. Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

dnv2310 said:


> View attachment 2277858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want this one. Can someone help me locate it so I can make the purchase please. Thank you



Hi, you could ask in the Chanel forum Shopping section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/desperately-searching-for-the-help-me-find-thread-208143.html

Good luck.


----------



## dnv2310

Thanks


----------



## Lurssen

Would appreciated any help in ID'ing these bags!

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/...et-style-photos-pitti-florence/viewgallery/56

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/...et-style-photos-pitti-florence/viewgallery/53

I already tried emailing the magazine, but they weren't able to ID them. The deer/moose/? emblem and suede side panels lead me to believe they are from the same brand.
Thanks!


----------



## Mimi124

Posting for a friend...can anyone ID this bag?  Thank you in advance!

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp?sb=w&maxSize=666&f=7_5_9_1_2463150.JPG


----------



## fashionista1984

Can someone PLEASE help me identify this handbag. I've been searching for hours now and I have no clue. It is from Season 6 Episode 3 of Dexter. It is Masuka's blonde intern who carries it. All I have is the photo I took from the tv. It is very hard to identify any particular marking. I will be so grateful if someone could help me!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

Mimi124 said:


> Posting for a friend...can anyone ID this bag?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp?sb=w&maxSize=666&f=7_5_9_1_2463150.JPG


oh my gosh, this is so nice of you!! you must tell me who you are !!!


----------



## Mimi124

fashionista1984 said:


> oh my gosh, this is so nice of you!! you must tell me who you are !!!


LOL just a fellow MUAer   Good luck!


----------



## lark_lulu

Bump; maybe someone has the answer. 



lark_lulu said:


> Does anyone knows who designed this clutch, season... and if possible where could I purchase this bag.
> Thank you very much.


----------



## veneti

********


----------



## radsres

Hi,

Can anyone identify this bag?

Photo taken from instagram fan page of bollywood model Mehreen Syed


----------



## prettymonkey26

radsres said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> Photo taken from instagram fan page of bollywood model Mehreen Syed



its Tom Ford


----------



## bobbyjean

prettymonkey26 said:


> its Tom Ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283613



Yikes!


----------



## Lurssen

Lurssen said:


> Would appreciated any help in ID'ing these bags!
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/...et-style-photos-pitti-florence/viewgallery/56
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/...et-style-photos-pitti-florence/viewgallery/53
> 
> I already tried emailing the magazine, but they weren't able to ID them. The deer/moose/? emblem and suede side panels lead me to believe they are from the same brand.
> Thanks!



Anyone have an idea about these?


----------



## namie

Can anyone help ID this bag? Unable to know what brand and name it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I'm sure it's Hermes. It's an old vintage style but it was re-released a couple of years ago.

I'll look for a thread, BRB.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's "Hermes Passe Guide", there's a pic in the Hermes forum Vintage Styles reference thread here (Note that is a No Chat thread).


----------



## namie

Thank you.


----------



## fashionista1984

Bumping this. Im desperate. Thanks -- even if someone has a inkling of what designer it *could* be that would be appreciated too




fashionista1984 said:


> Can someone PLEASE help me identify this handbag. I've been searching for hours now and I have no clue. It is from Season 6 Episode 3 of Dexter. It is Masuka's blonde intern who carries it. All I have is the photo I took from the tv. It is very hard to identify any particular marking. I will be so grateful if someone could help me!!!!


----------



## sallyca

Does anyone know what bag this is?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rera-shows-curly-hair-heads-lunch-friend.html


----------



## bobbyjean

sallyca said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rera-shows-curly-hair-heads-lunch-friend.html



The brownish one is a Coach Rory in cognac. Don't know the other.


----------



## agp

Hi can anyone identify for me what these bags are pleaaase? I think they are the same

Are these two the same bag? If so what is it called? I think they are Gucci....


----------



## papertiger

agp said:


> Hi can anyone identify for me what these bags are pleaaase? I think they are the same
> 
> Are these two the same bag? If so what is it called? I think they are Gucci....



The first is a Gucci med Stirrup top handle (in Cuir colour) 

link to the second is the same bag in a different variation (brogue) with brass hardware


----------



## agp

Thank you very much!


----------



## inesyi

can someone Identify the first bag in this picture for me? 

The orange one first from the left. 

I have seen the style often, but never know where it is from. Thanks!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

inesyi said:


> can someone Identify the first bag in this picture for me?
> 
> The orange one first from the left.
> 
> I have seen the style often, but never know where it is from. Thanks!!



Foley + Corinna City Tote


----------



## inesyi

prettymonkey26 said:


> Foley + Corinna City Tote




Thanks a lot!!


----------



## vidyagupta

Hello Bag Gurus - Please help me identify this bag carried by one of Bollywood celebrities. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Episode

This will be the hard one. Men messenger bag. 
Any ideas? Being browsing internet for a 3rd day...


----------



## klb4556

This is from Zoella ( the beauty blogger/ youtuber) so I didn't put it in the celebrity forum, but I LOVE this bag, and it looks much more structured than the messenger I've got, and I'd really like to know what it is!!!!

thanks!!!


----------



## klb4556

here's another picture too


----------



## Amazona

Why not ask Zoe herself?


----------



## indiaink

amazona said:


> why not ask zoe herself?


+1


----------



## KaseyHK

fashionista1984 said:


> Bumping this. Im desperate. Thanks -- even if someone has a inkling of what designer it *could* be that would be appreciated too


i don't know the name of this bag.
but i wanna point out that not all of the bags used as props for tv shows or movies are brand products. many of them cannot be found available in the market too. hope you find the answer soon


----------



## smithshe

gti said:


> *Moderator note:*
> *Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html
> Bottega Veneta http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-bv-style-color-age-post-here-115185.html
> Burberry http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/identify-this-burberry-405142.html
> Céline http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html
> Chloe http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc-588669.html
> Dior http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html
> Chanel http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html
> Fendi http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/identify-this-fendi-565328.html
> Ferragamo http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-ferragamo-please-official-thread-453431.html
> Givenchy http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy-456116.html
> Goyard http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc-710075.html
> Gucci http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014.html
> Jimmy Choo http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/identify-this-jimmy-choo-419074.html
> Marc Jacobs http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/name-that-mj-bag-113654.html
> Louis Vuitton http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html
> Miu Miu http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-reference-library/identify-this-miu-miu-84064.html
> Mulberry http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229.html
> Prada http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-reference-library/identify-this-prada-374092.html
> Tods http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/identify-tods-thread-ask-your-id-questions-here-566052.html
> Valentino http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/identify-this-valentino-660202.html
> YSL http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/help-identifying-ysl-bag-721966.html
> 
> Alexander Wang http://forum.purseblog.com/alexande.../identify-this-alexander-wang-bag-614270.html
> Coach http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html
> Kate_Spade http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/what-is-the-name-collection-kate-spade-purse-603618.html
> Rebecca Minkoff http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/help-me-identify-this-bag-296635.html
> Michael Kors http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433.html
> Tory Burch http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/name-783460.html
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out. I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently. I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description. I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think). Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201". The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD. The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print. But I don't believe this print was available in 2006. Am I right? Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 

Amazing!

Sherry


----------



## loewejess

Hello ~

anyone can help to identify this MK bag pls? thanks... I found this pic via purseblog @ instagram...

Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/please-help-to-identify-this-bag-833242.html


----------



## carolyn37

hi,  i talk to a friend of mine today about this lady that sells authentic handbags and accessories can anyone help me if the stuff of this lady is really authentic this is the website https://www.facebook.com/jessy.couture thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

carolyn37 said:


> hi,  i talk to a friend of mine today about this lady that sells authentic handbags and accessories can anyone help me if the stuff of this lady is really authentic this is the website https://www.facebook.com/jessy.couture thanks



Hello and welcome! Usually items sold outside the official brand stores is hard to say if they are authentic or not. There are authentication threads here in each forum to ask in, but you need to provide enough pics. The rule of thumb is: if in doubt, don't buy.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Bag Fetish

carolyn37 said:


> hi,  i talk to a friend of mine today about this lady that sells authentic handbags and accessories can anyone help me if the stuff of this lady is really authentic this is the website https://www.facebook.com/jessy.couture thanks



.


----------



## Nostrich

Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this bag?  It's very similar to the Lamb 1887 Capri clutch but that bag doesn't come with a chain which this one seems to.  Thanks!


----------



## cologne

Nostrich said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this bag?  It's very similar to the Lamb 1887 Capri clutch but that bag doesn't come with a chain which this one seems to.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2314101



I dont know the exact bag, but ALDO has pretty much the same bags.


----------



## henban89

I have Prada Milano shoulder bag but I have no idea the name of it.


----------



## PoisedPose

I know that this bag may be part of the boy collection, but I've scoured the Internet looking for the name of this bag and can't find it anywhere! Please help me ID this Chanel bag. Thx in advance!


----------



## abcdefghivy

Can anyone ID this cute purple crossbody Elizabeth Moss is wearing? I'm a longtime lurker but made an account especially for this!

http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2013/09/elisabeth-moss-on-the-set-of-listen-up-philip.html


----------



## StylishFarmer

PoisedPose said:


> I know that this bag may be part of the boy collection, but I've scoured the Internet looking for the name of this bag and can't find it anywhere! Please help me ID this Chanel bag. Thx in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2317839



Come over to the Chanel. There's a thread specifically for identifying each piece.


----------



## cologne

abcdefghivy said:


> Can anyone ID this cute purple crossbody Elizabeth Moss is wearing? I'm a longtime lurker but made an account especially for this!
> 
> http://www.tomandlorenzo.com/2013/09/elisabeth-moss-on-the-set-of-listen-up-philip.html



Its the Vince Camuto Signature Sam Crossbody.


----------



## abcdefghivy

cologne said:


> Its the Vince Camuto Signature Sam Crossbody.


Awesome-- thank you!


----------



## bmatencio

Does anyone know the style of this prada bag?? Thanks


----------



## ljydbuc

What is this please? 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108892984/small-mulberry-bayswater-bag.html


----------



## ljydbuc

ljydbuc said:


> What is this please?
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/108892984/small-mulberry-bayswater-bag.html


 
Thanks - It's a Ledbury!


----------



## jswani

Plz Plz help me to identify this bag!!!


----------



## Yanny Lee

Hello. Can someone identify this bag. Found in Instagram. Thank you 

imageshack.com/i/4jrmywj


----------



## cologne

Yanny Lee said:


> Hello. Can someone identify this bag. Found in Instagram. Thank you
> 
> imageshack.com/i/4jrmywj



Its from MCM.


----------



## Yanny Lee

cologne said:


> Its from MCM.


hey thanks a lot! :-P


----------



## charcar820

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me identify this bag! I could have sworn that it was Cole Haan but, since I can't find it anywhere online, I'm thinking that's not the case! I would be so happy to find it... here are some pictures- i tried to get the close up of the pattern as good as possible.


----------



## Lotek88

@charcar820 the brand is Goyard, the bag is St. Louis


----------



## whateve

What is this bag that was pictured in the email from the Purseblog's best of NYFW but didn't show in the linked article?


----------



## vacant510

Just bought this lovely Stuart Weitzman handbag.. can someone please help me identify it? Thanks!!


----------



## Dogder

Hey All, my girlfriend told me about a bag that she wanted really bad, a few months ago. she showed me a Picture, that her friend sent to her, but the bag wasnt being sold in the store anymore, and she never got the name of the brand. so i secretly took her phone, send the Picture to my phone, and now im trying to find the bag, so i can surprise her. I was hoping someone in here could help me out. 

Edit; sorry for the bad pic


----------



## morejunkny

charcar820 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me identify this bag! I could have sworn that it was Cole Haan but, since I can't find it anywhere online, I'm thinking that's not the case! I would be so happy to find it... here are some pictures- i tried to get the close up of the pattern as good as possible.



I think this is a Goyard, or wants to be. Pic is a bit blurry when enlarged.


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

The handbag Lena Dunham is carrying (far left) from this promo shot from tv show girls.
http://cdn.thedailybeast.com/conten...ineimage.img.503.jpg/1359419141224.cached.jpg


----------



## Molly0

I would so appreciate help with this one!  I know the name is "Freedman".  But I can't find out anything about "Freedman". (Other than the harness & saddle maker in Toronto.).   I asked in another thread but got nowhere.  Anyone know anything about Freedman bags?


----------



## farmerswife

Does anyone know who makes the handbag in this picture? I have searched all of my resources and came up empty.


TIA


----------



## Gnh

Hi there! Please help me identify this chanel bag. Thanks!!


----------



## Ganymede

Molly0 said:


> I would so appreciate help with this one!  I know the name is "Freedman".  But I can't find out anything about "Freedman". (Other than the harness & saddle maker in Toronto.).   I asked in another thread but got nowhere.  Anyone know anything about Freedman bags?


Molly0, looks like a copy of the Chloe Elsie.


----------



## Molly0

Ganymede said:


> Molly0, looks like a copy of the Chloe Elsie.



OMG!  Right you are!  I've been out of touch with Chloe bags since the days of the Paddington.  There's that clasp all right!  Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  Right you are!  I've been out of touch with Chloe bags since the days of the Paddington.  There's that clasp all right!  Thanks!



Here's the label inside the bag.  I see that "Freedman" has done copies of Hermes Birkin & Kelly (to the tune of $995.00)  so I guess this would make sense.


----------



## CoachChris

farmerswife said:


> Does anyone know who makes the handbag in this picture? I have searched all of my resources and came up empty.
> 
> 
> TIA


 Is that a Fossil???


----------



## Butterlite

Found this on pinterest...linked to a dead end...any ideas on who makes this??


----------



## V0N1B2

Molly0 said:


> I would so appreciate help with this one!  I know the name is "Freedman".  But I can't find out anything about "Freedman". (Other than the harness & saddle maker in Toronto.).   I asked in another thread but got nowhere.  Anyone know anything about Freedman bags?


You might already know this as I see your location is in BC... Freedman was a chain of shoe stores and filed for bankruptcy in 2011. I believe the parent company was Sterling Shoes - popular in most BC malls and they operated several brands, one of them being Freedman's.  It was their upscale brand - think Ingledew's.
The logo of the bag you posted is the same as the original logo of Freedman Shoes if you ever remember seeing the awning at the store on Granville and 12th or thereabouts.
I believe Town Shoes has taken over some of the old Sterling, Joneve and Freedman stores (the others just closed up) so I think it's unlikely you would be able to find out much about the bag unless you were able to find an employee at the store who worked at the original Freedman's.
Good Luck.


----------



## Molly0

V0N1B2 said:


> You might already know this as I see your location is in BC... Freedman was a chain of shoe stores and filed for bankruptcy in 2011. I believe the parent company was Sterling Shoes - popular in most BC malls and they operated several brands, one of them being Freedman's.  It was their upscale brand - think Ingledew's.
> The logo of the bag you posted is the same as the original logo of Freedman Shoes if you ever remember seeing the awning at the store on Granville and 12th or thereabouts.
> I believe Town Shoes has taken over some of the old Sterling, Joneve and Freedman stores (the others just closed up) so I think it's unlikely you would be able to find out much about the bag unless you were able to find an employee at the store who worked at the original Freedman's.
> Good Luck.



Ah!  Thank you. I never thought of Freedman shoes.


----------



## HughEvan

Hello Purse Forum people! My mother recently passed away and I'm in the process of going through her possessions which include a rather large collection of high end designer handbags, shoes, clothes, scarves etc....

This handbag has me stumped. A fellow member on the eBay handbag discussion board suggested it is perhaps a Nettie Rosenstein. The only clue on the bag is the "R" that you see in the pic below which is located on the outsides of the hinge for inner snap closure pocket. Hopefully someone can identify this beautiful handbag for me. It could have been acquired anytime from the 1960s through the 1980s. Thanks!

http://www.otcdd.org/ebay/bag1.jpg

http://www.otcdd.org/ebay/bag5.jpg

http://www.otcdd.org/ebay/bag6.jpg


----------



## pale_septembre

Could someone please identify this bag that Britney Spears carried? I've looked everywhere, and can't find out the name. Thank-you in advance!


----------



## snowbubble

Can anyone identify the purse in this "whats in my purse" youtube video? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMUirOCe4Bc


----------



## JazzMe

Can someone ID this black/white handbag carried by Carol Celico?


----------



## cologne

snowbubble said:


> Can anyone identify the purse in this "whats in my purse" youtube video?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMUirOCe4Bc



Did you even watch the video? Hint: 4:59 hope that helps


----------



## snowbubble

cologne said:


> Did you even watch the video? Hint: 4:59 hope that helps



Whoops. I guess I don't read. Hahah


----------



## rosyjazz

I found this Fossil purse on ebay. I LOVE it. Anyone know what its called? There's no number on the tag.

its 13 x 9 x 3.5".


----------



## nocturnefelis

Hi,
I saw Gina Torres carrying this handbag several times in the TV series Suits and really like to know what brand it is. I LOVE IT!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cologne

nocturnefelis said:


> Hi,
> I saw Gina Torres carrying this handbag several times in the TV series Suits and really like to know what brand it is. I LOVE IT!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



this is gucci http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277514ANK0G2519#


----------



## nocturnefelis

cologne said:


> this is gucci http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277514ANK0G2519#



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Muppet18

HI!

I found this beauty in the August Glamour.
Does anybody know who made this?
I already wrote to glamour-without getting an answer...

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## cologne

nm


----------



## cherry0017

Hi,
This bag is from Danier (Canadian leather brand).
I know they make kind of copy bag from famous brand.

Is this style from another brand? Because I have seen this style before.
Thanks!!


----------



## Elliespurse

cherry0017 said:


> Hi,
> This bag is from Danier (Canadian leather brand).
> I know they make kind of copy bag from famous brand.
> 
> Is this style from another brand? Because I have seen this style before.
> Thanks!!



Hi, without the handles it looks similar to the Celine Hobo http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-hobo-style-reference-thread-706769.html#post24937407

Perhaps there are other brands too.


----------



## cherry0017

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, without the handles it looks similar to the Celine Hobo http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/celine-hobo-style-reference-thread-706769.html#post24937407
> 
> Perhaps there are other brands too.


Thank you!!


----------



## kandipop

this has been killing me. Anyone know what this bag is?


----------



## cologne

kandipop said:


> this has been killing me. Anyone know what this bag is?



yes, its from Zara. I used to have it and sold it. The handles caused a really bad color transfer on my hands.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Florence + The Machines


----------



## Munchkinxx

cherry0017 said:


> Hi,
> This bag is from Danier (Canadian leather brand).
> I know they make kind of copy bag from famous brand.
> 
> Is this style from another brand? Because I have seen this style before.
> Thanks!!



Zara has a similar version without the shoulder strap.


----------



## simplyparticula

I found this bag on etsy - the seller is from China, so I'm guessing this is grey-market knockoff, and I'd rather buy the original. Does anyone know who the original designer would be? The sculptural lines make me think of Céline, but the handles have vintage-style hardware, rather than sewn-on. And there is a crossbody strap, which I love.


----------



## Baghug

Pls help identify this bag.


----------



## LeslieThorne

Anyone recognize this bag?


----------



## kandipop

cologne said:


> yes, its from Zara. I used to have it and sold it. The handles caused a really bad color transfer on my hands.



thanks so much! sorry to hear about the bag handle transfer


----------



## lulugirl37

I'm not really sure if this is a designer purse or not, bought it second sale. The previous owner took off every tag  and cut some parts off, that might be able to determine the brand of the bag, even the inside tag is off. By touching the bag, you can tell right away it's real leather though, so I figured i should give it a try on here, could be something, could be nothing! It would be great if you would let me know, thanks! I apologize for the poor photos, may be able to upload better ones tomorrow!


----------



## Aveio

Good day. I would just like to inquire about this Longchamp bag I found. I've never seen it anywhere before and apparently it's called Lim Ed Dandy. I don't know much about Longchamp's. Can anyone help to authenticate this, please? I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## louiegirl3

did you find this bag? I would love to have it too?


----------



## Akaerin

Can anyone tell me what logo this is? It is real soft pebbled leather (hobo style) with gold tone ball topped tassels and chains that I bought at a second hand shop. The only tag still on the inside says Leather and made in China. Anyone?


----------



## MsJacqueline

Hey 

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel bag? If possible the price as well. 

Thanks in advance. Xx


----------



## bellabeibe

I would need to get this Dolce & Gabbana bag authenticated. Can´t seem to find this particular model anywhere else, so I am a bit skeptic whether this model actually exists or not. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261309402943

Hopefully someone can help me  

Thanks!


----------



## bellabeibe

Please can someone help me authenticate this bag? 

The description says the following: It comes with Chanel authentication card, care booklet, dust bag and box. "CHANEL" "MADE IN FRANCE" are printed inside. Chanel hologram does not remain inside (In the photo below, part of the number on the card is hidden for security reasons). 
Can't find a reason as to why the hologram wouldn't remain inside if the bag in fact is authentic.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Chanel...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7444e597

Thanks guys I appreciate any help!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

bellabeibe said:


> I would need to get this Dolce & Gabbana bag authenticated. Can´t seem to find this particular model anywhere else, so I am a bit skeptic whether this model actually exists or not. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261309402943
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, could you re-post in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-dolce-and-gabbana-61126.html

The thread is in the Authenticate This.. forum.

Good luck.


----------



## Elliespurse

bellabeibe said:


> Please can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> The description says the following: It comes with Chanel authentication card, care booklet, dust bag and box. "CHANEL" "MADE IN FRANCE" are printed inside. Chanel hologram does not remain inside (In the photo below, part of the number on the card is hidden for security reasons).
> Can't find a reason as to why the hologram wouldn't remain inside if the bag in fact is authentic..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Chanel...303?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7444e597
> 
> Thanks guys I appreciate any help!!!



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/authenticate-chanel-read-rules-use-format-outlined-1st-829807.html

(The thread is in the Chanel forum, the experts are answering questions there, add more info see first and second post)


Good luck.


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

Hi, need help with this gorgeous bag, thank you!!


----------



## jatia

Please help me! I'm trying to find out what's the name of this bag, it's Nine West but I don't know the model. I've seen it in gray, black and purple but I don't know if those are the only colors.

Here in purple 

thanks


----------



## Rfyn

Hi..Does anyone know what brand of this bag.. So curious. And this the best photo i can get. Help..


----------



## seton

Baghug said:


> Pls help identify this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2361060



looks like DKNY



BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Hi, need help with this gorgeous bag, thank you!!



it's Balmain
http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/miranda-kerr-looks-chic-and-casual-with-a-balmain-bag.html



Rfyn said:


> Hi..Does anyone know what brand of this bag.. So curious. And this the best photo i can get. Help..
> View attachment 2370179



looks like Hermes Toolbox


----------



## vermouth

Anybody who knows the name of this tory burch bag?  Thanks! 

I tried to google for images that are similar but im still unlucky! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks!


----------



## seton

vermouth said:


> Anybody who knows the name of this tory burch bag?  Thanks!
> 
> I tried to google for images that are similar but im still unlucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371509
> View attachment 2371510
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



it's from her Amanda line of handbags. Dunno if she still makes that shape tho


----------



## Molly0

L.A.M.B.

Name and year?


----------



## cuteusername

I wish I had a photo of this bag.  I saw it on a celebrity - forgive me, but I can't say who and I've already checked the internet for photos and ID, to no avail.  It was a cross-body messenger with a very wide strap - perhaps four or five inches wide, flat on the shoulder.  It had a "Celine" like vibe to it, but I don't think it was Celine. I think it had a flap and tab type closure.  It was medium sized.  Not huge, but not tiny.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vermouth

seton said:


> it's from her Amanda line of handbags. Dunno if she still makes that shape tho


 

Thank you so much dear! they said its limited edition, and somebody sells it. thanks so much!


----------



## Munki

Hi,

Can anyone please help me out?!

I am looking at this FURLA bag on ebay and need help to see if anyone can tell if it's real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181005581630&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Here is the link.

I contacted FURLA about it, as I also saw it on Bluefly, which was sold out. They said they didn't know where it was made, as in country and that Bluefly essentially sold the same bags as the outlet stores of FURLA and that they were not the same quality.

Can anyone help me with this, please? If this was on FURLA's website, I would buy it from them! It's about the style, not the price.

This seller has great feedback, has a lot of FURLA bags which I like, but I don't have experience with FURLA, so I don't know.

I DO know that I would never buy a LV on ebay!

THANK YOU in advance!


----------



## Munki

P.S.

SOrry I'm putting this post here, I am new and don't know where else to put it! I can't start a new thread! Apologies to all!


----------



## Elliespurse

Munki said:


> P.S.
> 
> SOrry I'm putting this post here, I am new and don't know where else to put it! I can't start a new thread! Apologies to all!



Hi and welcome, we have a Furla authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-furla-186429.html

You could re-post there to make your question more visible.

Good luck.


----------



## Munki

Thank you so much Elliespurse!


----------



## Fluffysofa

Hey guys! I have a beautiful vintage purse that was my grammas. She was a designer bag lover and this bag is so splendidly made, but I can't figure out what kind of bag it is! The leather is super buttery soft (feels like chanel) and all the stitching and craftsmanship is way above any "unlabeled" department store bags that ive seen, but it just has me stumped. Help would be amazing!


----------



## Gnh

Please help me identify this LV before purchasing. Thanks!!


----------



## LV1382

Hello ladies & experts, I need help authenticate stella mccartney bag, can I post it here? Thanks all...


----------



## Elliespurse

LV1382 said:


> Hello ladies & experts, I need help authenticate stella mccartney bag, can I post it here? Thanks all...



Hello, we have a thread in the general Authenticate This forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-stella-mccartney-317146.html

Your question will be more visible there, good luck.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gnh said:


> Please help me identify this LV before purchasing. Thanks!!



Hi, could you re-post (in a reply) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-837080.html

The thread is in the LV forum, good luck.


----------



## Bounce_bounce

I NEED THIS BAG AT ANY PRICE 
Ladies I found this on tumblr and I have been looking for it for weeks. Please help me. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Viola7yx

Hello there,
Pls. help to identify this Hermes bag...wouild like to know the name....
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cologne

Bounce_bounce said:


> I NEED THIS BAG AT ANY PRICE
> Ladies I found this on tumblr and I have been looking for it for weeks. Please help me. It's so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377004



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?pid=00505027744871&cgid=womens-tote&index=8


----------



## CaptainPicard

Can anyone PLEASE tell me who makes this bag ? ( I know its not Coach).....I'd give my right arm to know who makes this bag !


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please identify the little black bag. Thanks!


----------



## cologne

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please identify the little black bag. Thanks!



http://uk.longchamp.com/bags/longchamp-3d/tote-bag-1285770


----------



## nikkifresh2

cologne said:


> http://uk.longchamp.com/bags/longchamp-3d/tote-bag-1285770



I thought it looked more like a medium hobo?


----------



## ZSP

But you might get tired of carrying it with only your left arm.  It's a big one...you'll need that right arm.  LOL


----------



## NurseMisty

I looked forever on the web trying to find it. Now I have to know also!!!


----------



## SandraElle

Where are the pictures from?


----------



## coachgirl555

CaptainPicard said:


> Can anyone PLEASE tell me who makes this bag ? ( I know its not Coach).....I'd give my right arm to know who makes this bag !


 


SandraElle said:


> Where are the pictures from?


 
Was just going to ask the same Q...!


----------



## CaptainPicard

It was a TJ Maxx ad


----------



## tannedsilk

You may get more answers if you post in the general handbag forum


----------



## Lajka

Bounce_bounce said:


> I NEED THIS BAG AT ANY PRICE
> Ladies I found this on tumblr and I have been looking for it for weeks. Please help me. It's so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2377004


Bag from Sophie Hulme.


----------



## xavier14

Can someone pls help me identify this chanel bag? Thanks


----------



## Lajka

Hallo girls, these are wives czech firts lady and ex first lady (the older woman).  Pls, can someone identify their bags? I like the smal black bag with big chain of younger woman.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lajka

The older woman (Livia Klausova) - imho she has some older model from LV made of EPI cuir









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lajka

And current first lady (Ivana Zemanova) - Note that the bag opens in upper part and there is a button or magnet or stud.


----------



## CaptainPicard

tannedsilk said:


> You may get more answers if you post in the general handbag forum


thank you


----------



## CaptainPicard

Does anyone know who the maker/designer of this bag is ? The picture is from a TJ Maxx ad....
I REALLY want this bag !


----------



## bwalwayswins

I meant to post earlier... I was doing a little search for Tj Maxx bags to try and help and I read TJ's isn't allowed to use name brand designer merchandise in their ads. Sooooo, if that's true and it was a "how to use TJ Maxx to your full advantage" type blog... Seems like this bag might be too random to pinpoint. Tho it's very pretty and I hope you find her!


----------



## lanvin

I think the girl in the picture is a fashion blogger Brooklyn Blonde

http://www.brooklynblonde.com/

She might have blogged about the shoot and listed the items?


----------



## CaptainPicard

Anyone know the maker/designer of this bag----I MUST have it !


----------



## CaptainPicard

lanvin said:


> I think the girl in the picture is a fashion blogger Brooklyn Blonde
> 
> http://www.brooklynblonde.com/
> 
> She might have blogged about the shoot and listed the items?




I just went back through her blog a year and did not see it...but thanks for the suugestion


----------



## Viola7yx

Hi There,

the attached Hermes Clutch was bought in 1975 in Paris...does anyone can tell me the name of that model? 
Thanks!


----------



## CaptainPicard

bwalwayswins said:


> I meant to post earlier... I was doing a little search for Tj Maxx bags to try and help and I read TJ's isn't allowed to use name brand designer merchandise in their ads. Sooooo, if that's true and it was a "how to use TJ Maxx to your full advantage" type blog... Seems like this bag might be too random to pinpoint. Tho it's very pretty and I hope you find her!



thanks for your help..I think I am just going to give up


----------



## lanvin

You could always send TjMaxx a message on facebook/twitter/through their website. I did that for Whistles and they were able to ID what designers they'd used for their campaign


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi all
Posted earlier in ferragamo thread but got no replies...

Does anyone have this bag and anyone may know how old approx it is???  I think this style is called Katia, its a vintage one I have

TIA


----------



## CaptainPicard

lanvin said:


> You could always send TjMaxx a message on facebook/twitter/through their website. I did that for Whistles and they were able to ID what designers they'd used for their campaign



TJ Maxx had this as posted on their FB page, that is where I originally saw it...hundreds of women posted wanting to know who made the bag just as I did---no one at TJ Maxx bothered to answer..obviously they could care less about helping or pleasing their customers..so to h*ll with them


----------



## Modekoningin

Any idea where Queen Máxima bought this beautiful bag? (Worn in 2009) 





(Picture from www.ppe-agency.com)


----------



## lovechanel920

CaptainPicard said:


> Does anyone know who the maker/designer of this bag is ? The picture is from a TJ Maxx ad....
> I REALLY want this bag !



Alberta Di Canio

Your right arm?


----------



## wazzum

Can anyone help identify this bag for me? (The black one, not the Tiffany one! ) 

Thank you!!


----------



## CaptainPicard

lovechanel920 said:


> Alberta Di Canio
> 
> Your right arm?



thats it...thank you !  now to find one online


----------



## carebearlulu

HI, all. I found this dolce and gabana purse at goodwill and want to see if its real or not. thanks. i got it at goodwill for 10 bucks.


----------



## thebusybiblio

Spotted on Cougar Town and need immediately!


----------



## shimodaface

Can anyone help me identify this bag on Erin Wasson?

media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/ad/c5/1c/adc51c8820cdd551b08adc8e620e59ba.jpg


----------



## maidmarcia

Hi all, I'm really hoping someone can help me out here.  I saw a beautiful Furla bag today that I am so desiring.  I'm not sure how old it is...I saw someone at my work carrying it around.  It's brown, looks like leather, has one strap that makes it a crossbody purse.  I've looked everywhere online and can't find a brown anywhere.  Please help.


----------



## springalto2

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place, but how can I get a handbag identified? Thanks

Newbie Mo


----------



## mirandamarie21

thx so much


----------



## s0lef0od

Does anyone know what bag this is and how much it costs?


----------



## cologne

springalto2 said:


> Sorry if I am posting in the wrong place, but how can I get a handbag identified? Thanks
> 
> Newbie Mo



welcome to the forum! just post a picture or a link here and we will try to tell you what bag it is.


----------



## evil queen

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the Loro Piana globe bag http://www.loropiana.com/flash.html#/lang:en/product/FAD2340/8000


What an extensive collection of loro pianas!!!


----------



## Millicat

Does anyone know anything about this vintage bag please ?


----------



## Adilene

Hello everyone I'm new here. I need help with this bag I really like since I saw it on an episode of Bridezillas but unfortunately I can't post my own threads. I will start one when I can. Thanks if anyone can tell me the brand of this purse


----------



## Modekoningin

Modekoningin said:


> Any idea where Queen Máxima bought this beautiful bag? (Worn in 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture from www.ppe-agency.com)



No one?


----------



## ugo2000

I've learnt a lot. Thanks. And It's good to my product.


----------



## veneti

can somebody please help me? 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/225320787580391506/

this is a stella mccartney falabella, but i am not sure which model (foldover tote?), size and which color. 
thank you so much!!


----------



## Lajka

Girls, please, what´s the original bag for this fake? http://www.justfab.fr/index.cfm?act...a=21FCAEA5CDBB7C1C737DDD677E8FF6BB&pid=728206


----------



## cologne

Lajka said:


> Girls, please, what´s the original bag for this fake? http://www.justfab.fr/index.cfm?act...a=21FCAEA5CDBB7C1C737DDD677E8FF6BB&pid=728206



Reminds me of the Fendi Peekaboo


----------



## seton

Lajka said:


> Girls, please, what´s the original bag for this fake? http://www.justfab.fr/index.cfm?act...a=21FCAEA5CDBB7C1C737DDD677E8FF6BB&pid=728206



it's Fendi 2Jours but w/o the tag


----------



## snowwday

Hello,
I need help with this handbag ID; model is Erin Wasson.
Thank you


----------



## Goliv

Hi all
I Would like some help identifying the name of an LV purse from the 90s. Is there a photo guide anywhere? I don't want to be weighing the forum down with needless photos if there is already a guide!!!
TIA x


----------



## ehjiang

I need help identifying this handbag that I saw at Marshall's. It had no tags on it and had no brand tag printed on the bag itself. The inside was a floral kind of design.


----------



## Jbb924

Can anyone please tell me what bag this is? 

http://t.gossipcenter.com/gossipcen...ng-puck-pair,52823182b7d8d24162b0656a/media/9


----------



## clu13

s0lef0od said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is and how much it costs?




Was there a zipper under the flap? I think that's a seasonal crave flap if there is a zipper. I think it is $2700 or $3000.


----------



## caligirll06

Lisa's bag on RHOBH last night.obsessed. What is it??? THANKS in advanceI hope it isn't out of my reach


----------



## prettymonkey26

caligirll06 said:


> Lisa's bag on RHOBH last night.obsessed. What is it??? THANKS in advanceI hope it isn't out of my reach



The pics are really blurry, but the clasp makes it look like a sophie hulme design


----------



## Eskay

Hi. can anyone please identify this bag?


----------



## cologne

Eskay said:


> Hi. can anyone please identify this bag?



left or right bag? the left one is the givenchy nightingale.


----------



## Eskay

cologne said:


> left or right bag? the left one is the givenchy nightingale.




Thank you. I was looking to identify the bag on the left. This is v helpful!!


----------



## MoSoupy

snowwday said:


> Hello,
> I need help with this handbag ID; model is Erin Wasson.
> Thank you



This looks like the Smythson Eliot Mini Tote.


----------



## GuyWithaDelvaux

Hi!

Can anyone here tell me about this Delvaux messenger bag?
I'm trying to find out what year it is from. I'm guessing 60s or 70s.
It was purchased at an estate sale in the 80s.
The fur piece is removeable.

I've been in contact with Delvaux, and they were very enthusiastic about looking it up in their "Golden Books", but some months have gone by, and after several followups they still haven't gotten around to it. Wondering how collectible this vintage bag might be.
It has the original mirror.


----------



## luckyblackdress

can anyone ID this bag? Its worn by lilly ghalichi (shahs of sunset)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ySa6oZtKz..._ut_-Y/s640/lillys-mclaren-ghalichi-shahs.JPG


----------



## snowwday

MoSoupy said:


> This looks like the Smythson Eliot Mini Tote.


That's it! Thank you so much!


----------



## thebusybiblio

I found a better picture of the bag. Can anyone help?


----------



## longneckzaraffe

Can anyone help me ID this stunning bag?

TIA :-*


----------



## longneckzaraffe

luckyblackdress said:


> can anyone ID this bag? Its worn by lilly ghalichi (shahs of sunset)
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ySa6oZtKz..._ut_-Y/s640/lillys-mclaren-ghalichi-shahs.JPG


Its a custom Sofia Al Asfoor bag, she is a Bahraini designer.


----------



## Selbye

Please ID this Stella McCartney bag, any help appreciated!  

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...dinner-with-talent-agent-christian-carino-21/

http://www.spokeo.com/Amber+Heard+1/Photos#16263001:69963781

I think this is a match, but not 100%:  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stella-Mc...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e38d6a07


----------



## bobbyjean

Does anyone know what bag this is? TIA!!


----------



## Tpurroc

Safety pin hobo


----------



## nichols5991

bobbyjean said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? TIA!!



I answered in another post, but here it is, Liebeskind Jamina satchel.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/liebesk...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B


----------



## msbrown1002

GuyWithaDelvaux said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone here tell me about this Delvaux messenger bag?
> I'm trying to find out what year it is from. I'm guessing 60s or 70s.
> It was purchased at an estate sale in the 80s.
> The fur piece is removeable.
> 
> I've been in contact with Delvaux, and they were very enthusiastic about looking it up in their "Golden Books", but some months have gone by, and after several followups they still haven't gotten around to it. Wondering how collectible this vintage bag might be.
> It has the original mirror.


OMG That bag is Awesome. I have never seen one like it. I love it


----------



## msbrown1002

msbrown1002 said:


> OMG That bag is Awesome. I have never seen one like it. I love it


I just asked a friend of mines who also loves bags and she is much older. She said that the style of that bag was very popular in the 70's. But because the fur is removable she believes that this bag was made in the early 80's. Something like a remake of the 70's style handbags.
She also said this was not a design or bag that you would see everyday mostly high class well known women owned bags like this. 
She believes that the bag should be worth a pretty penny and considered a collectors item..
Hope this helps..


----------



## bobbyjean

nichols5991 said:


> I answered in another post, but here it is, Liebeskind Jamina satchel.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/liebesk...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B



Thanks so much! The link and all...sweet!!!


----------



## hello sweetie

I love this bag, but I know F21 is known for copying higher end brands! Does anyone know what the original version of this bag is?


----------



## luckyblackdress

longneckzaraffe said:


> Its a custom Sofia Al Asfoor bag, she is a Bahraini designer.


thanks.


----------



## luckyblackdress

hello sweetie said:


> I love this bag, but I know F21 is known for copying higher end brands! Does anyone know what the original version of this bag is?


looks a little like the mcqueen one here: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306433339&bmUID=kaWNDvv


----------



## minoxa33

Dear all - does anybody know which label this is? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pale_septembre

Can anyone please ID this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all - does anybody know which label this is? Thank you in advance!


Ok guys - I just identified it myself! It's Donna Karan


----------



## cologne

pale_septembre said:


> Can anyone please ID this bag? Thanks in advance



its from miu miu
http://store.miumiu.com/en/US/dep/h..._F0002#department_view=true&ref=1386546292778


----------



## Arailah

Anyone recognize the actual model name of this Kooba?






Thank you!


----------



## everun

Hi we inherited this Etro Milano hand bag and we'd like to find out about it's value. It's in brand new condition, never used, still wrapped, boxed even with the paper stuck over the metal E etc. Has all the paper work etc.
The image is the only one I could find on the net of it, same model but not my actual bag.











Thanks


----------



## khannasi123

very few are working like we expected... But nice collection...


----------



## babevivtan

Could anyone help identify this black bag that Diane Lockhart was carrying in The Good Wife Season 5 Episode 4? Thanks in advance!


----------



## babevivtan




----------



## babevivtan




----------



## LouVLover

Looks like a Kate Spade to me. You'll have to search the site for the exact bag. Sedgwick Place ------ maybe??


----------



## Sadlinn

Hello,
Please help me identify the model of this Balenciaga bag.


----------



## babevivtan

LouVLover said:


> Looks like a Kate Spade to me. You'll have to search the site for the exact bag. Sedgwick Place ------ maybe??




Thank you so much! I suppose you are thinking of the bag in these attachments? 

Do you think Diane's bag also looks like the Kate Spade quilted Maryanne?


----------



## cologne

Sadlinn said:


> Hello,
> Please help me identify the model of this Balenciaga bag.
> 
> View attachment 2428458



Polly


----------



## LouVLover

babevivtan said:


> Thank you so much! I suppose you are thinking of the bag in these attachments?
> 
> Do you think Diane's bag also looks like the Kate Spade quilted Maryanne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428733
> View attachment 2428734
> View attachment 2428735



I suppose it could be!! I am certainly not a Kate Spade expert!! Good luck!!


----------



## papertiger

GuyWithaDelvaux said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone here tell me about this Delvaux messenger bag?
> I'm trying to find out what year it is from. I'm guessing 60s or 70s.
> It was purchased at an estate sale in the 80s.
> The fur piece is removeable.
> 
> I've been in contact with Delvaux, and they were very enthusiastic about looking it up in their "Golden Books", but some months have gone by, and after several followups they still haven't gotten around to it. Wondering how collectible this vintage bag might be.
> It has the original mirror.



Looks late 1950s to me 

They are good bags (I have a new Hannelore froma couple of years ago) as no doubt you already know but so far their resale is not great


----------



## babevivtan

LouVLover said:


> I suppose it could be!! I am certainly not a Kate Spade expert!! Good luck!!



Neither am I and thank you so much!


----------



## dumpliiing

pale_septembre said:


> Can anyone please ID this bag? Thanks in advance


looks like Miu Miu...


----------



## LouVLover

babevivtan said:


> Thank you so much! I suppose you are thinking of the bag in these attachments?
> 
> Do you think Diane's bag also looks like the Kate Spade quilted Maryanne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428733
> View attachment 2428734
> View attachment 2428735



The quilted Maryanne is angled and not square like the Sedgewick. Just observation...


----------



## HughEvan

Can anyone identify the maker of this handbag. it is most likely from the 1970s or 1980s. My mom recently passed away and it's been a bit overwhelming at times going through her collection of designer items. TIA. Hugh

otcdd.org/bags/mystery bag 1.jpg

otcdd.org/bags/mystery bag 2.jpg

otcdd.org/bags/mystery bag 3.jpg


----------



## Butterlite

Eskay said:


> Hi. can anyone please identify this bag?



She is carrying a Givenchy Nightingale.  I dunno about him.


----------



## Butterlite

thebusybiblio said:


> Spotted on Cougar Town and need immediately!



Looks like something from the Coach bonnie line.


----------



## Luxelita

_off topic and not allowed._


----------



## qis2

Would someone help identify the bags' brand please, thanks.


----------



## babevivtan

LouVLover said:


> The quilted Maryanne is angled and not square like the Sedgewick. Just observation...



u are right! Thanks


----------



## FrankieP

Gisele's bag here please.


----------



## everun

No one knows about my bag?


----------



## LouVLover

LouVLover said:


> I suppose it could be!! I am certainly not a Kate Spade expert!! Good luck!!:


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Could somebody help me to identify this 


http://xaxor.com/fashion/aymeline-v...tml/attachment/aymeline-valade-venetia-scott4

Thanks!


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Here is a pic of the bag...


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Can anyone identify this bag?
Thanks!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

looks like it's marni - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94442



Got2bauthentic said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Got2bauthentic said:


> Here is a pic of the bag...



Hi, it looks like the Loewe logo on this bag :wondering


----------



## Got2bauthentic

owen spunkmeyer said:


> looks like it's marni - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94442


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like the Loewe logo on this bag :wondering



Yes!!! Thank you very much, you have no idea how much I appreciate  this.
I've been so obsessed with this picture. Now I can rest in peace.
Knowing the brand, I will take my time looking for this specific bag.


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID this bag


----------



## Sadlinn

Please help me to identify this bag! Thank you!!


----------



## occhiverdi

Can someone help Id this bag for me  thanks


----------



## papertiger

occhiverdi said:


> View attachment 2442648
> 
> 
> Can someone help Id this bag for me  thanks



It's a Gucci Horse-bit Chain Shoulder bag from the mid-'00s


----------



## papertiger

Got2bauthentic said:


> Yes!!! Thank you very much, you have no idea how much I appreciate  this.
> I've been so obsessed with this picture. Now I can rest in peace.
> Knowing the brand, I will take my time looking for this specific bag.



I think I answered you in another thread, I hope you you got the message, it's a Loewe ltd ed Flamenco Tote


----------



## occhiverdi

papertiger said:


> It's a Gucci Horse-bit Chain Shoulder bag from the mid-'00s




Do you know what they're worth, I'm wanting to sell it.


----------



## yyg5077

Can someone help me identify this bag? Much help is appreciated! http://weheartit.com/entry/65915937


----------



## jellyv

occhiverdi said:


> Do you know what they're worth, I'm wanting to sell it.



Check completed listings on eBay and how similar ones are listed on the usual reselling sites.


----------



## occhiverdi

jellyv said:


> Check completed listings on eBay and how similar ones are listed on the usual reselling sites.




Thanks, it's not one I see all the time on eBay so will keep an eye out.


----------



## jules128

FrankieP said:


> Gisele's bag here please.
> 
> media3.onsugar.com/files/2013/11/11/887/n/1922398/c558b61e16308ca3_spl647074_002_wm.preview_tall.jpg
> media4.onsugar.com/files/2013/11/11/887/n/1922398/09c1b00a0fd8352d_spl647074_005_wm.preview_tall.jpg



I also would like to know what bag she's carrying. Does she have a style thread?


----------



## jules128

I saw this bag on ebay and I was wondering if anyone knows if it's an inspired by bag? Or rather what is the original bag that inspired this one or is this just a generic bag. I really like it. Thanks!


----------



## harrietxdd

Hi, I have been looking everywhere for this bag. Don't even know if it is designer or not. I have found a lot of similarities but really love this specific one from the tv show White Collar(s2ep8 to be exact). 

From what I see, it is a black leather drop handle zip around bag with purplish interior and silver hardware. The interior looks also to be one compartment.

Here are some screenshots of it (might be a bit blurry). Greatly appreciate any feedback!


----------



## minoxa33

harrietxdd said:


> Hi, I have been looking everywhere for this bag. Don't even know if it is designer or not. I have found a lot of similarities but really love this specific one from the tv show White Collar(s2ep8 to be exact).
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see, it is a black leather drop handle zip around bag with purplish interior and silver hardware. The interior looks also to be one compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screenshots of it (might be a bit blurry). Greatly appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448665




Did you check Victoria Beckham? Good luck!


----------



## papertiger

yyg5077 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Much help is appreciated! http://weheartit.com/entry/65915937



Don't know for sure but Bacher Emden do a similar 'Geo' line of bags


----------



## closuitm

I just got two of these cute vintage clutch bags at a thrift store. The leather is so soft and thin, like a Balenciaga bag. Really nice feeling. I can't read the script though, any ideas what it really says? 
someone for Visona? Who knows.
Here is a picture of the stamp inside: http://imgur.com/szqibbq


----------



## elananovo

Girls help! 
Who makes this bag? 

http://imageshack.com/a/img89/3634/23f2.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mpotter

I hope someone can help me identify this bag. The picture is of the back only and it is a little blurry. Anyone out there know what it is?  Thanks!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

closuitm said:


> I just got two of these cute vintage clutch bags at a thrift store. The leather is so soft and thin, like a Balenciaga bag. Really nice feeling. I can't read the script though, any ideas what it really says?
> someone for Visona? Who knows.
> Here is a picture of the stamp inside: http://imgur.com/szqibbq



Renzo zengiaro maybe? Guy started bottega veneta (sp?) i think?


----------



## occhiverdi

harrietxdd said:


> Hi, I have been looking everywhere for this bag. Don't even know if it is designer or not. I have found a lot of similarities but really love this specific one from the tv show White Collar(s2ep8 to be exact).
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see, it is a black leather drop handle zip around bag with purplish interior and silver hardware. The interior looks also to be one compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screenshots of it (might be a bit blurry). Greatly appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448665




I think that's a Black Louis Vuitton Alma.


----------



## newmommy_va

Hermes Toolbox 



elananovo said:


> Girls help!
> Who makes this bag?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img89/3634/23f2.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## poshigirl

occhiverdi said:


> I think that's a Black Louis Vuitton Alma.



Is not a LV Alma for sure


----------



## poshigirl

jules128 said:


> I saw this bag on ebay and I was wondering if anyone knows if it's an inspired by bag? Or rather what is the original bag that inspired this one or is this just a generic bag. I really like it. Thanks!



It looks like inspired from Marc by marc jacobs handbag collection


----------



## jules128

poshigirl said:


> It looks like inspired from Marc by marc jacobs handbag collection



You don't happen to know which Marc Jacobs bag do you? Thanks for helping me!


----------



## occhiverdi

newmommy_va said:


> Hermes Toolbox




It's gorgeous


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

jules128 said:


> You don't happen to know which Marc Jacobs bag do you? Thanks for helping me!



it looks like a more rounded version of the groovee


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

papertiger said:


> Don't know for sure but Bacher Emden do a similar 'Geo' line of bags





yyg5077 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Much help is appreciated! http://weheartit.com/entry/65915937



apparently the bag is by zara - http://daisysheels.blogspot.com/2013/05/loose-leather-trousers-stripe-pants.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

veneti said:


> can somebody please help me?
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/225320787580391506/
> 
> this is a stella mccartney falabella, but i am not sure which model (foldover tote?), size and which color.
> thank you so much!!



the color might be coral red?
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...falabella+shaggy+deer+crossbody-+coral+red.do


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Millicat said:


> Does anyone know anything about this vintage bag please ?



have you inquired with the owner yet? 
http://www.bargainistafashionista.com/2012/08/my-zara-sale-bargain.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

CaptainPicard said:


> thanks for your help..I think I am just going to give up



it definitely is brooklynblonde - maybe she'll answer you directly?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/119978777546434579/


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

LeslieThorne said:


> Anyone recognize this bag?



here you go Leslie - http://us.wconcept.com/bags/handbags/madison-python-black


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Butterlite said:


> Found this on pinterest...linked to a dead end...any ideas on who makes this??



i think these folks are the original posters of the picture - you may want to inquire there - http://www.abeautifulmess.com/2012/04/10-ways-to-wear-a-silk-scarf.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

farmerswife said:


> Does anyone know who makes the handbag in this picture? I have searched all of my resources and came up empty.
> 
> 
> TIA





CoachChris said:


> Is that a Fossil???



here you go - http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-14...jtQ&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-7e7TQRVnkFA3_K8whbFXPg


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Nostrich said:


> Hi!  Can someone please help me identify this bag?  It's very similar to the Lamb 1887 Capri clutch but that bag doesn't come with a chain which this one seems to.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2314101





cologne said:


> I dont know the exact bag, but ALDO has pretty much the same bags.



comes from an ebay store - link is at the bottom of this post: http://www.preppyfashionist.com/2013/01/preppy-burgundy-look.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Lurssen said:


> Anyone have an idea about these?



did you find out what the brand is? those bags are gorgeous! id like to know as well


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

bagladyRM said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag? I love it, and want to find it. I thoght it was Deux Lux but now I dont think so. Thanks!



here is the bag - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/emperia...k=0&siteId=KJQLvSFu1xM-aOdop9L0FQmOY4KA5iRVGg


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

abdoutots said:


> http://



looks like it does exist and was available on a rue la la sale back in winter/spring of 2013. happy ebay hunting! http://www.pinterest.com/pin/153263193541975134/


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

angiecake said:


> What about this?



apparently a bag by a brand named bershka - http://lookbook.nu/look/4267159-Bershka-Bag-Pull-Bear-Sweatshirt-Jeans-Boots


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

carls888 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have fallen in love with this bag and am hoping someone would be able to ID it for me please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!



commentors on the original post are saying it's chloe - http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/on-the-street-pink-grey-paris/


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

wentan said:


> Hi, does anyone knows what brand is this bag from?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/274705/sigrid_gren/



blog author said it's alexander wang - check in the aw forum - the folks there should be able to help with more details


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

lainie123 said:


> Hi guys! You guys are amazing at identifying bags and I really need some help.
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with this bag while browsing Pinterest, but couldn't find any resources on what the bag is. I've literally been looking for weeks. Any one have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The tassel is not part of the original design. The pin was a DIY tutorial on how to make the tassel.



you may want to ask the refinery folks - that's where the post originated - http://www.refinery29.com/diy-bag-tassels#slide-18


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

StylishFarmer said:


> Anyone?



Parfois (FW 12-13) - http://seamsforadesire.com/rockin-tartan-girl/


----------



## w_icked

Hi! Can any of you helpful folk please help me identify this purse? It's entirely possible it's vintage but I'm asking just in case! Also if anyone knows of any similar looking bags, please let me know : )

http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/image/65048066916
http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/image/65334792508

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

w_icked said:


> Hi! Can any of you helpful folk please help me identify this purse? It's entirely possible it's vintage but I'm asking just in case! Also if anyone knows of any similar looking bags, please let me know : )
> 
> http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/image/65048066916
> http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/image/65334792508
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



have you tried asking the blogger? http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/ask


----------



## w_icked

owen spunkmeyer said:


> have you tried asking the blogger? http://remainsimple.tumblr.com/ask


Yep, I have tried asking her. She's posted new posts since I sent her a message but hasn't responded to my question so I was hoping someone here could help me out : )


----------



## StylishFarmer

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Parfois (FW 12-13) - http://seamsforadesire.com/rockin-tartan-girl/









Thank you so very much )))


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

StylishFarmer said:


> Thank you so very much )))



you're welcome!


----------



## MicheleC84

I bought this bag recently, but I haven't been able to find any information about it online other than what is probably an overpriced estimate ($1,350) on eBay. Does anyone know anything about who makes this bag?


----------



## VOL

Hello. Can someone identify this bag?


----------



## VOL

VOL said:


> Hello. Can someone identify this bag?



Mystery solved. It's an H&M bag.

http://www.hm.com/se/product/16778?article=16778-A

Looks better in the other pic.


----------



## Hogancollector

Can somebody please help me identify this crossbody bag?
Thanks!


----------



## Butterlite

Sadlinn said:


> Please help me to identify this bag! Thank you!!



You may want to try and Google translate the page for more help. Can you link directly to the page?


----------



## Owlsanity

Hi just wondering if anybody knew where I can get this bag? I have no idea where to start in trying to identify this purse.


----------



## dooneybaby

Owlsanity said:


> Hi just wondering if anybody knew where I can get this bag? I have no idea where to start in trying to identify this purse.



It looks like the Gucci stirrup handle bag -price is $4120.


----------



## Kar80

Hello, Can someone help me identify this bag? Designer, style name? Sorry but this is the best pic I have of it.


----------



## papertiger

Owlsanity said:


> Hi just wondering if anybody knew where I can get this bag? I have no idea where to start in trying to identify this purse.



This is the Brogue version from a couple of seasons ago, not easy to find now but the model number is 277514 AKZ5A + colour four digit number. $4120 was for the had stained brogue version, the reg less, now $2700.


----------



## Owlsanity

Thank you, paper tiger!


----------



## papertiger

Owlsanity said:


> Thank you, paper tiger!



My pleasure, love that bag myself


----------



## hagluvbag

Can someone identify this bag for me please? Brand and model. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peaches815

Can someone gel me confirm this bag is real alligator and how much it would be worth. I picked it up at a vintage boutique. It has a leather lining and is stamped "genuine alligator by Vassar. It also has lucite trim.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## carls888

owen spunkmeyer said:


> commentors on the original post are saying it's chloe - http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/on-the-street-pink-grey-paris/



Thankyou.


----------



## rivlyb

very nice!


----------



## ukiuki

Can someone please help me ID this balenciaga clutch? It was purchased from a Bal store in a mall.


----------



## Elliespurse

ukiuki said:


> Can someone please help me ID this balenciaga clutch? It was purchased from a Bal store in a mall.



Hi, could you re-post in the Bal forum thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

Good luck.


----------



## dcblam

peaches815 said:


> Can someone gel me confirm this bag is real alligator and how much it would be worth. I picked it up at a vintage boutique. It has a leather lining and is stamped "genuine alligator by Vassar. It also has lucite trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470215
> View attachment 2470216
> View attachment 2470217
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




From what I can tell from your photos, this IS a vintage, alligator bag.  The style is pretty common.  Just to get an idea, I would do a search on ebay; look at the items that sold.  Enjoy your "new to you" bag!


----------



## dyyong

Hello, need help with this bucket tote, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can somebody please ID this bag


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

dyyong said:


> Hello, need help with this bucket tote, THANK YOU!!!!


this image is from steve alan's 2011 lookbook, but i dont know if those are his bags or not - http://fashionofraylyn.blogspot.com/2011/04/steven-alan-spring-2011.html


----------



## Smulan

Hello, I wounder if someone can help me.. i´m new on this forum and wounder about MarcJacobs bags that i found on internet. Does anyone know if this site sells authentic real Marc Jacobs bags ???
http://marcjacobsoutlets.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

Smulan said:


> Hello, I wounder if someone can help me.. i´m new on this forum and wounder about MarcJacobs bags that i found on internet. Does anyone know if this site sells authentic real Marc Jacobs bags ???
> http://marcjacobsoutlets.com/



Hello, no this website only sell fakes.

You could also ask in the authenticate thread in the MJ forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/

Hope it helps.


----------



## Smulan

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, no this website only sell fakes.
> 
> You could also ask in the authenticate thread in the MJ forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/
> 
> Hope it helps.


 

Many thanks!!


----------



## Smulan

Smulan said:


> Many thanks!!


 


By the way, do you or anyone else know what sites that are serious??


----------



## Elliespurse

Smulan said:


> By the way, do you or anyone else know what sites that are serious??



Look through the designer forums here, there are usually lists of trusted websites.


----------



## platinum_babie

I saw someone carry this bag in the tube in London and from afar it looks like it's real leather and it seems to distress really nicely. I also LOVE the detail and colour. Does anyone recognize it or know of anything similar? Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

owen spunkmeyer said:


> this image is from steve alan's 2011 lookbook, but i dont know if those are his bags or not - http://fashionofraylyn.blogspot.com/2011/04/steven-alan-spring-2011.html



thank you!!!!!!


----------



## LaLaLea

This is from Vince Camuto website. Anyone knows the name of this little purse? Thanks!


----------



## Smulan




----------



## Smulan

Can someone help me and se if this Marc Jacobs bag is authentic ??


----------



## Elliespurse

Smulan said:


> Can someone help me and se if this Marc Jacobs bag is authentic ??



Hi, could you re-post in the Marc Jacobs forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-marc-jacobs-please-read-rules-suggested-format-693652.html

(add more info see first post)




Good luck.


----------



## dyyong

hello, I know this is YSL but don't know the name, please help!!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

dyyong said:


> hello, I know this is YSL but don't know the name, please help!!


i would try asking in the YSL forum - http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> hello, I know this is YSL but don't know the name, please help!!



found my answer, it's call Catwalk


----------



## asmarade

Can someone please help identify this bag?  Thank you very much in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## asmarade

Could someone please help identify this bag?  Thank you very much in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## APharmaSIS

Can someone please ID this bag?


----------



## ivan messis

Can I have ID for these 2 bags please?


----------



## jellytot12

Hello,
      Please can you help me identify if this bag is a genuine Gucci or is a replica. I have already purchased it. I was told that it was from the 1970s and that it was possibly purchased in Italy.
Many thanks for taking the time to look 






http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/bag3_zps7fb7ed6a.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/bag2_zpsd4b0d3c3.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2

http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/Bag_zps26d1e727.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


----------



## Karenitta

ivan messis said:


> Can I have ID for these 2 bags please?


these bags are Gucci bags.


----------



## Karenitta

jellytot12 said:


> Hello,
> Please can you help me identify if this bag is a genuine Gucci or is a replica. I have already purchased it. I was told that it was from the 1970s and that it was possibly purchased in Italy.
> Many thanks for taking the time to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/bag3_zps7fb7ed6a.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/bag2_zpsd4b0d3c3.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/smeehan4/media/Bag_zps26d1e727.jpg.html?filters[user]=135314103&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


These links above don't work. Use the correct threat please: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512.html


----------



## ivan messis

Karenitta said:


> these bags are Gucci bags.



Thanks, but do you know the models?


----------



## Karenitta

ivan messis said:


> Thanks, but do you know the models?


First one: GUCCI Patent Leather Wave Boston (without frontal horsebit detail) ID 15398
Second bag: Gucci Bamboo handle in Fabric ID:92708


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Any idea what this is? 

http://www.backwholesale.com/images...-bag-leisure-ms-the-bags-post-influx-_871.jpg


----------



## Karenitta

Vicieux Rose said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> http://www.backwholesale.com/images...-bag-leisure-ms-the-bags-post-influx-_871.jpg


This an unbranded, generic bag.


----------



## smiley

Anyone know what this bag is?

media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/63/72/f46372ad2585bb6244b60738ddb28c4e.jpg


----------



## ivan messis

Karenitta said:


> First one: GUCCI Patent Leather Wave Boston (without frontal horsebit detail) ID 15398
> Second bag: Gucci Bamboo handle in Fabric ID:92708



Thanks. Do you know when were they produced and how much they cost?


----------



## Karenitta

ivan messis said:


> Thanks. Do you know when were they produced and how much they cost?


GucciPatent Leather Wave Boston ID 159398 Retail Price: $1,730.00
Year 2008
Gucci Bamboo handle in Fabric ID:92708 Retail Price: $650
Year 2006


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

smiley said:


> Anyone know what this bag is?
> 
> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/63/72/f46372ad2585bb6244b60738ddb28c4e.jpg



Here is the original picture. The blogger says it's from zara. http://mariannan.costume.fi/2012/10/23/ask-2/


----------



## smiley

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Here is the original picture. The blogger says it's from zara. http://mariannan.costume.fi/2012/10/23/ask-2/




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## stephci

This is probably nothing but ill give it a shot! Heres the purse i found thrifting, any idea what it is? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 theres no labels anywhere


----------



## denton

Hi guys:

Can anyone help ID these bags I saw at NYFW? I'm loving these big floppy bags!


----------



## dyyong

PleaE help with this one, thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

dyyong said:


> PleaE help with this one, thank you!!



Hi, it looks like Moynat http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/official-moynat-thread-719421-7.html#post24913511


----------



## Misunderstood

dyyong said:


> PleaE help with this one, thank you!!




It is moynat, the pauline, i think...


----------



## shirleyc

I would love to know what this bag that Jaimie Alexander is carrying! Thanks in advance


----------



## meah21

I saw this posted on vogue and was wondering if anyone was able to identify this bag!


----------



## debsmith

Anyone able to identify this clutch?


----------



## shirleyc

debsmith said:


> Anyone able to identify this clutch?




It's by Antik Batik!


----------



## debsmith

shirleyc said:


> It's by Antik Batik!


thanks so much shirleyc!


----------



## LaLaLea

denton said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Can anyone help ID these bags I saw at NYFW? I'm loving these big floppy bags!



The first one looks like Marc by Marc Jacobs Francesca or Fran in snake print.


----------



## Svham

Does anyone know the name of this Lesportsac print? I would have snapped it up, but didn't see it until it was already sold!! I am now obsessed with it, but can't even start looking for it because I have no idea what the print is!

The link is for the original ebay listing, and the bag is up at the very top, described as "owls foxes trees gray brown". Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LeSportsac-womens-handbag-purse-owls-foxes-trees-gray-brown-/161205300810


----------



## tatertot

denton said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Can anyone help ID these bags I saw at NYFW? I'm loving these big floppy bags!



I see one poster answered as the top bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs and the bottom bag is a Gucci Python Hysteria with the shoulder strap removed. HTH


----------



## denton

tatertot said:


> I see one poster answered as the top bag is Marc by Marc Jacobs and the bottom bag is a Gucci Python Hysteria with the shoulder strap removed. HTH



Thanks everyone!


----------



## newmommy_va

Although I thought the print could be "Owl", the "Owl" print isn't identical to the bag in your link. But, if you search online for "lesportsac owl print", you'll see quite a few owl themed Lesportsac prints.

GL! 



Svham said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Lesportsac print? I would have snapped it up, but didn't see it until it was already sold!! I am now obsessed with it, but can't even start looking for it because I have no idea what the print is!
> 
> The link is for the original ebay listing, and the bag is up at the very top, described as "owls foxes trees gray brown". Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LeSportsac-womens-handbag-purse-owls-foxes-trees-gray-brown-/161205300810


----------



## katemj

Does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks


----------



## TKYU

The YSL cassandre tho..


----------



## jayohwhy

katemj said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks



I honestly think I saw that bag for sale at target


----------



## katemj

Issmom said:


> I'm waiting to see a new hair calf Tod's.  Funny, I started buying Tod's when I first discovered designer bags but they haven't interested me for a few seaons.  I wonder which of us is changing?
> 
> Heather



Deleted


----------



## katemj

jayohwhy said:


> I honestly think I saw that bag for sale at target



I just search online, I think it is


----------



## Svham

newmommy_va said:


> Although I thought the print could be "Owl", the "Owl" print isn't identical to the bag in your link. But, if you search online for "lesportsac owl print", you'll see quite a few owl themed Lesportsac prints.
> 
> GL!


I thought it might be owl, too - but none of the bags that came up on an image search looked like it - I looked for lesportsac owl, lesportsac forest, lesportsac mushroom - basically anything that was on the bag, but no luck : ( 

Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## newmommy_va

Unfortunately, I posted before realizing that the "owl" print was not an exact match... so I let the post "stand" on the offhand chance that you might like some of the other owl themed prints.

On the other hand, have you considered posting this print on Lesportsac's Facebook and asking for help there?

GL!

(p.s. Have you also tried looking through Lesportsac's print archive? GL.)



Svham said:


> I thought it might be owl, too - but none of the bags that came up on an image search looked like it - I looked for lesportsac owl, lesportsac forest, lesportsac mushroom - basically anything that was on the bag, but no luck : (
> 
> Thanks for trying to help!


----------



## emilyenglish

Help, which bag is Camila Alves carrying?


----------



## Elliespurse

emilyenglish said:


> Help, which bag is Camila Alves carrying?



Hi, it looks like Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily Bag http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505027083673&cgid=womens-bags&index=9


----------



## emilyenglish

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily Bag http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505027083673&cgid=womens-bags&index=9



Thank you so much!


----------



## ExpoITR

Please help me ID this white bag, thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

nascar fan said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?



Hi, it's the PS1 in medium size. The backside is shown.


----------



## nascar fan

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the PS1 in medium size. The backside is shown.


Oh wow.  I would have never guessed that!
Thank you so much.


----------



## KemAlnagdy

Does anyone know who made this clutch?

http://cache2.asset-cache.net/gc/11...xqfaNxi15UGqnDHL7gGUag/IyjIglpzMpS8ZKfmONXg==

It's from 2011 or earlier, thanks!


----------



## leo78

Pleas help to identify the exact name and price of this bag&#128546;&#128546;
	

		
			
		

		
	






The date code is DO-MA-0019
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

leo78 said:


> Pleas help to identify the exact name and price of this bag&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523376
> View attachment 2523378
> 
> 
> 
> The date code is DO-MA-0019
> Many thanks in advance.



Hi, you could also ask in the Dior ID thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html


----------



## Noneeta

Hi, hopefully I can find an answer from the experts here. Not on a bag - but as in the "spares". I was cleaning out the box of spare buttons, threads, locks etc that comes with clothes, bags and came across this, which for the life of me, can't remember what it is for. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## leo78

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in the Dior ID thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html




Hello Elliespurse,
Thank you very much for your reply & advice.
I will repost to Dior forum & lets if they can help.
Many thanks&#127801;


----------



## meah21

please help me identify the name of the bag on the left


----------



## Elliespurse

meah21 said:


> please help me identify the name of the bag on the left



Hi, you could also ask in the Chanel ID thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html


----------



## Comotomo

Hi everyone,could someone please Id this bag? I thought it looked like Anya hindmarch but I couldn't find it on the website.. Thank you!


----------



## allebella

Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated


----------



## LAdreamer

Could anyone identify this bag? TIA


----------



## KemAlnagdy

Can anyone identify this clutch?


----------



## jayohwhy

allebella said:


> Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated



I believe that that is the Kristin pleated satchel.


----------



## CoachChris

Comotomo said:


> Hi everyone,could someone please Id this bag? I thought it looked like Anya hindmarch but I couldn't find it on the website.. Thank you!


With the Croco Trim, could it be a Brahmin???


----------



## catcu

Hi, I know it's not really the right thread, but I just want to know if this style really exist! Thanks a lot 

https://imageshack.com/i/f7quhkj


----------



## leo78

catcu said:


> Hi, I know it's not really the right thread, but I just want to know if this style really exist! Thanks a lot
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f7quhkj




I have never seen a channel bag like that if it's exist is stunning beautiful.


----------



## catcu

leo78 said:


> I have never seen a channel bag like that if it's exist is stunning beautiful.




I know. It's a wonderful bag... Wonder if it really exists


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

catcu said:


> Hi, I know it's not really the right thread, but I just want to know if this style really exist! Thanks a lot
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f7quhkj



Have you checked in the dedicated chanel forum?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

allebella said:


> Anyone know the style name of this bag? This is from Lindzi Cox's (from the Bachelor) Instagram page, she says it's Coach but I can't identify it. Any help is appreciated







jayohwhy said:


> I believe that that is the Kristin pleated satchel.



Jay is correct.


----------



## catcu

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Have you checked in the dedicated chanel forum?




I'm new here. Can you help me?


----------



## omgzebralol

hi everyone!
please help me identify this bag.. I am in loooooove!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

catcu said:


> I'm new here. Can you help me?



hi cactu - i think you figured it out. saw your post in the chanel ID forum.


----------



## catcu

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi cactu - i think you figured it out. saw your post in the chanel ID forum.




Ohh I wasn't sure if it was there! Thanks a lot though


----------



## akajulz

Hi- This is the second time I have run across this label inside a bag, and I can't figure out the brand. Have any of you ever seen this brand before? Sorry for the huge picture, but it gives the detail needed to decipher the logo. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Vanilka

Anyone please knows this handbag? I'm pretty sure I know it, just can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Kristin3

Hi everyone!  I recently bought a Prada bag at The Mall outlet in Florence. Does anyone ever saw this handbag model anywhere? I know for sure it's real, but i can't find any information or images from any reliable sites and this is really weird. I would appreciate if you can give me more information about this bag (collection, full price etc.), everything... 'Cause it doesn't seem to exist and that's not possible.


----------



## Kristin3

Sorry for the first image of the handbag, i'm new in this forum. I try to turn it right side up now (i hope).


----------



## Kristin3

Oh no, again! Sorry guys i hope you will be able to help me anyway.


----------



## lovemybags6

[ ATTACH]2537946[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2537947
View attachment 2537948
View attachment 2537950

	

		
			
		

		
	
 hi ladies new on here have no idea what I'm doing or if this is right but I want to know if this gucci bag is authentic thanx in advanc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e


----------



## Mhtveit

Hi,

Can someone please help me identify these two bags:

Blue Barbara Bui

Purple Miu Miu


----------



## Elliespurse

Mhtveit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify these two bags:
> 
> Blue Barbara Bui
> 
> Purple Miu Miu



Hi, for the Miu Miu you could ask here: http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-reference-library/identify-this-miu-miu-84064.html


----------



## lovemybags6

hi ladies can someone tell me if this is real gucci bag please


----------



## Elliespurse

lovemybags6 said:


> hi ladies can someone tell me if this is real gucci bag please



Hi, you could ask in the Gucci forum. Navigate:

 Premier Designers --> Gucci

Good luck.


----------



## moonosun7

Hello,
Can someone help me please to identify this bag? I really need to know it!
Thanks in advance and wait your news,
Regards

URL: http://twitpic.com/bzs3iq


----------



## sunflower90

If someone could please identify this purse and possibly give it's approximate value, I would very much appreciate it! It is practically brand new and still has the original bag it came in. The last picture of the inside leather label says "Vespa Made in Italy." 

Thank you so much!


----------



## jamamcg

sunflower90 said:


> If someone could please identify this purse and possibly give it's approximate value, I would very much appreciate it! It is practically brand new and still has the original bag it came in. The last picture of the inside leather label says "Vespa Made in Italy."
> 
> Thank you so much!



Just looked up their bags on their website brand new they are about $50 also the bags don't have names just basic descriptions. Such as shoulder bag.


----------



## jamamcg

moonosun7 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me please to identify this bag? I really need to know it!
> Thanks in advance and wait your news,
> Regards
> 
> URL: http://twitpic.com/bzs3iq



It's a Celine bag, but I don't know the style name.


----------



## sunflower90

jamamcg said:


> Just looked up their bags on their website brand new they are about $50 also the bags don't have names just basic descriptions. Such as shoulder bag.


Well, I looked at the Vespa website and I cannot find this particular style anywhere online. Also, I am pretty sure this purse was about $2000 when purchased (it was hand me down gift to me). This is why am so confused.


----------



## Black Elite

Could anyone help me with the identity of this bag? It's Oscar de la Renta, but does this bag have a name? Season?


----------



## sankofa30

I know these photos are not that good but can someone help me identify this bag I saw on Single Ladies?


----------



## Lips

sunflower90 said:


> Well, I looked at the Vespa website and I cannot find this particular style anywhere online. Also, I am pretty sure *this purse was about $2000 when purchased* (it was hand me down gift to me). This is why am so confused.



I hate to sound like a negative-Nelly, but this would surprise me a great deal, sunflower90.

I'm part of the classic scooter scene and have a very keen interest in branded accessories, vintage and modern.  Most Vespa bags are 'scooter-friendly', so made of PVC or eco-leather and, frankly, they're designed to be replaceable - therefore, relatively cheap.  Some items are valuable now because of rarity, but they were never expensive new.

The only way I could ever envisage a Vespa bag costing that sort of money would be if it had been produced in a collaboration with one of the Italian designer houses, and I'd think it would probably be dual-branded.  I've been to several Piaggio outlets with boutiques over the years and I've never seen such an item for sale.  I suppose it's possible, though.

The easiest way to get some additional info would be to drop a line to Piaggio and ask them. If there a was a limited edition, luxury line, then I'm sure they'll be able to fill you in with details.

Good luck!

- Lips


----------



## sunflower90

Lips said:


> I hate to sound like a negative-Nelly, but this would surprise me a great deal, sunflower90.
> 
> I'm part of the classic scooter scene and have a very keen interest in branded accessories, vintage and modern.  Most Vespa bags are 'scooter-friendly', so made of PVC or eco-leather and, frankly, they're designed to be replaceable - therefore, relatively cheap.  Some items are valuable now because of rarity, but they were never expensive new.
> 
> The only way I could ever envisage a Vespa bag costing that sort of money would be if it had been produced in a collaboration with one of the Italian designer houses, and I'd think it would probably be dual-branded.  I've been to several Piaggio outlets with boutiques over the years and I've never seen such an item for sale.  I suppose it's possible, though.
> 
> The easiest way to get some additional info would be to drop a line to Piaggio and ask them. If there a was a limited edition, luxury line, then I'm sure they'll be able to fill you in with details.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> - Lips


Lips,

Thank you so much! Don't worry, you weren't being a negative-Nelly! I appreciate all the feedback I can get. I know nothing about purses, so thank you for taking the time to let me know about these things.  

I will definitely look into Piaggio! Thanks again!


----------



## Pitcher15

Hi all! I need helpi trying to find the designer of this bag worn by una healy from the saturdays.I love it and have been searching and searching for it for ages! If anyone could give me any pointers on what designer it is I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Pitcher15

Also love this one if anyone has an idea on designer for this one too!


----------



## indiaink

Might try posting in the right thread - these look to be the same bag...
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/please-help-identify-this-handbag-633033.html


----------



## chessmont

Pitcher15 said:


> Also love this one if anyone has an idea on designer for this one too!



Reminds me of a Gerard Darel, but not sure.


----------



## dcblam

Pitcher15 said:


> Also love this one if anyone has an idea on designer for this one too!




Gerard Darel for sure. Comes in several sizes.


----------



## fiveTiMESaugust

Not a handbag but does anyone know what brand this wallet is?


----------



## LaLaLea

fiveTiMESaugust said:


> Not a handbag but does anyone know what brand this wallet is?



It's Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## JBCBlank

I bought this bag for about $1.50 and I wanted to know exactly how good of a deal I got. the leather is real and it smells really good and is so soft on the inside.


----------



## louisvee

Can anyone help me ID this bag. Just saw this pic online and Im curious  Thanks!!!


----------



## ranch_grl

Can anyone ID the name and approx value of this Kate Spade bag? I'm not 100% certain it's authentic, I can't find pictures of anything similar online


----------



## VikingWarrior

Hi - Being new to this site, please forgive me if i 'am in the wrong place'.
I cannot start a new thread (this is my first day and they prohibit this for some reason until a later date).
I purchased a Totally Turnlock Quinn Bag By 'Marc by Marc Jacobs'.
I need to ask a few questions -
There is a label stating MADE IN INDONESIA but there is no Season Tag (i have searched everywhere) - the YKK is imprinted on the side of Zip pull.
Below the zipped compartment inside there is a 'gold coloured plate' inscribed with MARC BY   MARC JACOBS.  All the Hardwear is of the same colour. The bag is quite heavy. The colour is TEAL.
In your opinion, is it possible that this is genuine but without the Season Tag? I believe these were added in 2005. However i believe the Quinn bag came out in 2009, which means there should be a tag.
I have 7 days before returning the bag (ebay) if this should be fake.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## VikingWarrior

Hi - Being new to this site, please forgive me if i 'am in the wrong place'.
I cannot start a new thread (this is my first day and they prohibit this for some reason until a later date).
I purchased a Totally Turnlock Quinn Bag By 'Marc by Marc Jacobs'.
I need to ask a few questions -
There is a label stating MADE IN INDONESIA but there is no Season Tag (i have searched everywhere) - the YKK is imprinted on the side of Zip pull.
Below the zipped compartment inside there is a 'gold coloured plate' inscribed with MARC BY MARC JACOBS. All the Hardwear is of the same colour. The bag is quite heavy. The colour is TEAL.
In your opinion, is it possible that this is genuine but without the Season Tag? I believe these were added in 2005. However i believe the Quinn bag came out in 2009, which means there should be a tag.
I have 7 days before returning the bag (eBay) if this should be fake.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

JBCBlank said:


> I bought this bag for about $1.50 and I wanted to know exactly how good of a deal I got. the leather is real and it smells really good and is so soft on the inside.




Oroton is an Australian Leather Goods company with some gorgeous bags. I think you got a bargain and a half on that bag. If you look up their website, omg beautiful bags galore!


----------



## Kateramsey7

Can anyone help me find out the name of this purse? Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

VikingWarrior said:


> Hi - Being new to this site, please forgive me if i 'am in the wrong place'.
> I cannot start a new thread (this is my first day and they prohibit this for some reason until a later date).
> I purchased a Totally Turnlock Quinn Bag By 'Marc by Marc Jacobs'.
> I need to ask a few questions -
> There is a label stating MADE IN INDONESIA but there is no Season Tag (i have searched everywhere) - the YKK is imprinted on the side of Zip pull.
> Below the zipped compartment inside there is a 'gold coloured plate' inscribed with MARC BY MARC JACOBS. All the Hardwear is of the same colour. The bag is quite heavy. The colour is TEAL.
> In your opinion, is it possible that this is genuine but without the Season Tag? I believe these were added in 2005. However i believe the Quinn bag came out in 2009, which means there should be a tag.
> I have 7 days before returning the bag (eBay) if this should be fake.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thank you.



Hello and welcome, you could ask in the Marc Jacobs forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/

I think the best is to ask in the authentication thread but you have to add the info below,
*Item:
Listing number:
Seller:
Link:
Comments:*

Good luck.


----------



## VikingWarrior

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome, you could ask in the Marc Jacobs forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/
> 
> I think the best is to ask in the authentication thread but you have to add the info below,
> *Item:
> Listing number:
> Seller:
> Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you - but being new to the site, I have to wait 5 days before I am allowed to do so.
Thanks for replying and for the Welcome.


----------



## Elliespurse

VikingWarrior said:


> Thank you - but being new to the site, I have to wait 5 days before I am allowed to do so.
> Thanks for replying and for the Welcome.



No problems, and you could ask in the thread right now. You don't need to start a new thread. All questions about authentications goes into the same thread as replies.


----------



## d_e_s

I know this thread gets a ridiculous number of posts.  But this has been driving me crazy for days!!  I've searched everywhere on the internet and can't seem to identify this handbag.  I think the picture should appear now.  Does anyone recognize it, by any chance??  I would be so grateful for any pointers!!  Thank you..


----------



## Cameochi

I am hoping someone has seen a bag like this.  It is listed on Etsy as a Coach bag but there is no identifying information with it.  I have emailed the seller and requested authentication information but have not heard back as yet.  The seller states that it is from the 70s but I have bags from that era and they do not look like this. The hardware is too modern.  Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChristinaJoan

Please help identify this clutch that Hilary Duff is carrying! Does anyone know?! 

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...s-excitement-for-sister-haylie-engagement-05/ 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I picked up this backpack from an antique sale this morning and was wondering if anyone knew about this style. It has two tags. One says Istanbul Grand Bazaar NYC and the other says 100% leather 100% wool. Thanks.


----------



## rainrowan

What brand/bag is Vanessa Hudgens carrying? Unless she is ultra tiny, this looks like a perfect over-sized purse!


----------



## mina12906

Please help me identify this bag. The pics are blurry but I hope someone would recognize it.
Thanks


----------



## Sssy

VikingWarrior said:


> Hi - Being new to this site, please forgive me if i 'am in the wrong place'.
> I cannot start a new thread (this is my first day and they prohibit this for some reason until a later date).
> I purchased a Totally Turnlock Quinn Bag By 'Marc by Marc Jacobs'.
> I need to ask a few questions -
> There is a label stating MADE IN INDONESIA but there is no Season Tag (i have searched everywhere) - the YKK is imprinted on the side of Zip pull.
> Below the zipped compartment inside there is a 'gold coloured plate' inscribed with MARC BY MARC JACOBS. All the Hardwear is of the same colour. The bag is quite heavy. The colour is TEAL.
> In your opinion, is it possible that this is genuine but without the Season Tag? I believe these were added in 2005. However i believe the Quinn bag came out in 2009, which means there should be a tag.
> I have 7 days before returning the bag (eBay) if this should be fake.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thank you.



Marc By Marc Jacobs bags don't have seasonal tag, only MJ 's bags have it


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2567101
> View attachment 2567104
> View attachment 2567105
> 
> 
> I picked up this backpack from an antique sale this morning and was wondering if anyone knew about this style. It has two tags. One says Istanbul Grand Bazaar NYC and the other says 100% leather 100% wool. Thanks.



It is a carpet bag, but you probably already spotted the carpet panels.

The Turkish Grand Bazaar in Istanbul sells these bags. Not sure about the NYC bit.

I don't think it's worth a lot really, and I doubt it is antique, maybe vintage at a push, but as long as you like it, that's all that counts.


----------



## celayuml

Hi can someone pls help to identify this Longchamp Cuir is from which season? Is it authentic?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

AllSaintsAddict said:


> It is a carpet bag, but you probably already spotted the carpet panels.
> 
> The Turkish Grand Bazaar in Istanbul sells these bags. Not sure about the NYC bit.
> 
> I don't think it's worth a lot really, and I doubt it is antique, maybe vintage at a push, but as long as you like it, that's all that counts.




Thank you. I'm hoping to rehab it and use it as a conversation piece in my bag collection. If I can get the musty smell out of it, I may use it. Lol. It was in the bottom of a storage tote looking absolutely miserable when I found it. Fortunately it did not cost much.


----------



## patsybeach

louisvee said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag. Just saw this pic online and Im curious  Thanks!!!


Hi! I don't know the brand of the bag but I know where the picture is from. It's from Geri Hirsch. She has a blog "Because I'm addicted". That photo was taken during NYFW.


----------



## patsybeach

Vanilka said:


> Anyone please knows this handbag? I'm pretty sure I know it, just can't put my finger on it...


Lancel Adjani


----------



## patsybeach

dyyong said:


> PleaE help with this one, thank you!!


Moynat Pauline


----------



## louisvee

patsybeach said:


> Hi! I don't know the brand of the bag but I know where the picture is from. It's from Geri Hirsch. She has a blog "Because I'm addicted". That photo was taken during NYFW.


  Thank you so much patsybeach! Through your tip, I was able to dig some more and eventually found out the name of the bag  It's called the YSL Pebbled Crossbody Bag. 
*
*


----------



## Audicy

Well I'm on my cell phone and it is giving me a hard time uploading pictures. Let me see what I can do, I really want to know what purse this is https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=728438193873292&id=100001213546485&set=pcb.728438303873281&source=49
And then this the only thing i think could give hints as too where it is from  
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...85&set=pcb.728438303873281&source=49&refid=17


----------



## Audicy

Oh and the small zippers have the word BEST on one side and the number 80 on the other. The actual zipper to open the bag has what seems like a GD
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...85&set=pcb.728438303873281&source=49&refid=17

I really hope someone can help me. This bag is either older or just made to look old. Could you call it vintage? 
The feet show tarnish where it touches with what I an assuming is some kind of animal hide


----------



## Audicy

Dang nobody figured out what the purse is...


----------



## smartbuy928

Hi! Can someone please identify this bag?? Thanks!!


----------



## eastdesign

Trying to find any information about this vintage leather bag i purchased at a local flea market.  I am hoping one the experts on this site can give me a clue as to::  Who made it?  Where was it made?  When?  Is it a handbag?  a Doctors bag?
There are no markings other than a single gold letter G on the front.  Is this the mark of the maker or the owner? 
Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## steenie77

Hey,

I would like to know what is the brand of this Jessica Biel's white handbag.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-cheering-Justin-Timberlake.html#newcomment

I'm not sure its Givenchy Perforated Leather Frame Bag. What do you think ?
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I picked up this beautiful heavy leather bag. Any ideas what it may be? It only says G Series on it. Thanks.


----------



## LVnatic

G series is Cole Haan.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

LVnatic said:


> G series is Cole Haan.




Thank you!


----------



## ap.

dyyong said:


> PleaE help with this one, thank you!!





patsybeach said:


> Moynat Pauline



Actually it's the Moynat Rejane.


----------



## ap.

Could someone identify this bag?  It looks familiar...


----------



## patsybeach

&#8593;my bad. I saw tons of articles about Moynat and for some reason all I can recall is Pauline.


----------



## melvel

d_e_s said:


> I know this thread gets a ridiculous number of posts.  But this has been driving me crazy for days!!  I've searched everywhere on the internet and can't seem to identify this handbag.  I think the picture should appear now.  Does anyone recognize it, by any chance??  I would be so grateful for any pointers!!  Thank you..



It looks like a Hayden Harnett bag.


----------



## redee62007

*Hi everyone!*

*I saw this bag on a train ride in NYC. I was not able to get a picture of it but was hoping someone would know what it is and who makes it.*

**It is black, on the taller side but not too tall, zipper closure and I think a zipper in the middle  - front side. 
It had a beautiful lining, white with bright high heel looking monogram pattern inside.

I know it is not a lot of information but am hoping someone knows something!

Thanks for looking!*

*COCO*


----------



## Divealicious

I just ordered these online 
they're both Louboutin, anyone know their style name?

Black leather clutch:






Large suede shoulder bag:


----------



## paulocau

Hi..first,I'm a man and know nothing of bags,designers etc..I'm hoping someone can identify this label for me..it's an alligator bag,inside there is a label that sys 'AH' with a pic of a bag and a shoe, plus some writing  that looks like Arabic or some mid east script..any help would be much appreciated..it belonged to my wife who passed away at only 25y/o.


----------



## authprada

Please post more pics


paulocau said:


> Hi..first,I'm a man and know nothing of bags,designers etc..I'm hoping someone can identify this label for me..it's an alligator bag,inside there is a label that sys 'AH' with a pic of a bag and a shoe, plus some writing  that looks like Arabic or some mid east script..any help would be much appreciated..it belonged to my wife who passed away at only 25y/o.


----------



## paulocau

I don't know what happened,but it seems original post is gone..along with 'post more pics' post...I took some more..sorry about the quality...I took them with my tablet camera..(I'm only a man,after all)...


----------



## paulocau

authprada said:


> Please post more pics



Ohp...the original reappeared...


----------



## steenie77

any idea for this bag ??
thank you so much


----------



## jellyv

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2567101
> 
> 
> I picked up this backpack from an antique sale this morning and was wondering if anyone knew about this style. It has two tags. One says Istanbul Grand Bazaar NYC and the other says 100% leather 100% wool. Thanks.



It is a modern-day leather bag made using a vintage Turkish textile. Turkey is known for both leatherwork and woven carpets. There are various importers of these items in the US, and apparently this is one based in NYC. Definitely this is not itself an antique bag.


----------



## muneed

I've just got this from eBay but i don't know the actual collection of this issey miyake bag. If anyone know, please help me identify my lovely bag. Actually I love this shape, but I don't know how to check authentic as well. Thank you in advance 

Ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171278939612


----------



## Liziloo

My friend showed me this bag, this picture was taken in hong kong dec2013, i tried googling for its features for a brand name but fell short. Does anyone know what this bag is?


----------



## brucewayne1411

The pic seems really small in size....Please post a Hd pic....!!


----------



## Lips

muneed said:


> I've just got this from eBay but i don't know the actual collection of this issey miyake bag. If anyone know, please help me identify my lovely bag. Actually I love this shape, but I don't know how to check authentic as well. Thank you in advance
> 
> Ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171278939612
> 
> View attachment 2585147



Issey Miyake Pleats Please collection - Bilboa.  Can't vouch for authenticity though.

Edited to add : I just clicked on your eBay link and it very clearly says that it's a Pleats Please Bilbao in the title and listing, so presume you were really asking if this is accurate?  If so, it is (although I still can't vouch for authenticity).


- Lips


----------



## RTSwez

Please help identify this bag


----------



## muneed

Lips said:


> Issey Miyake Pleats Please collection - Bilboa.  Can't vouch for authenticity though.
> 
> Edited to add : I just clicked on your eBay link and it very clearly says that it's a Pleats Please Bilbao in the title and listing, so presume you were really asking if this is accurate?  If so, it is (although I still can't vouch for authenticity).
> 
> 
> - Lips




Thank you very much


----------



## jorton

my mom was nice enough to go hunting for Marc by Marc Jacobs bags for me at NR but she didn't catch the name or color for this one. Anyone know? I wanted to look it up for size and better color detail. THANK YOU!


----------



## msum

Can anyone identify this bag for me?


----------



## sanjayram

The bag is very nice, its in the good colour and looking for the price of the bag


----------



## Lisal80134

Can anyone identify this Michael Kors handbag for me? I have never seen one like it.


----------



## Wishful_Prada

Hi I am trying to identify this bag. I found it on Tumblr but can't find what the brand is or what it's called. This is the only photo I have. Can anyone help? It might be two years old; that's all I know. Thanks.


----------



## Divealicious

Wishful_Prada said:


> Hi I am trying to identify this bag. I found it on Tumblr but can't find what the brand is or what it's called. This is the only photo I have. Can anyone help? It might be two years old; that's all I know. Thanks.



Looks like it's by Friis & Company


----------



## sanjayram

Looking for the pics,the links are very helpful and want to choose one among them and waiting further


----------



## Melora

RTSwez said:


> View attachment 2591374
> 
> 
> Please help identify this bag


Although the picture is really very small, I think this bag could be a Tod's Helmut. Look here.


----------



## Wishful_Prada

I saw this bag on Tumblr. It looks like there is a lowercase "d" on the tag. But I'm not sure. Can anyone tell me what bag this is (designer or not)?

Thanks!


----------



## beadharmony

paulocau said:


> I don't know what happened,but it seems original post is gone..along with 'post more pics' post...I took some more..sorry about the quality...I took them with my tablet camera..(I'm only a man,after all)...


 
It is a Hornback Alligator handbag. Some of them are quite pricey. I don't know if they are still available. Everything I see on the web are the vintage kind.


----------



## Lajka

Wishful_Prada said:


> Hi I am trying to identify this bag. I found it on Tumblr but can't find what the brand is or what it's called. This is the only photo I have. Can anyone help? It might be two years old; that's all I know. Thanks.


IMHO Moschino Jeans - look at detail of heart on my bag


----------



## saranga

can anyone ID the bag that jessica alba carries here?

here is the link to the story: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...onochrome-outfit-eye-popping-orange-tote.html


----------



## jellyv

Lips said:


> Issey Miyake Pleats Please collection - *Bilboa.*  Can't vouch for authenticity though.
> 
> Edited to add : I just clicked on your eBay link and it very clearly says that it's a *Pleats Please Bilbao* in the title and listing, so presume you were really asking if this is accurate?  If so, it is (although I still can't vouch for authenticity).
> 
> 
> - Lips



This line is called *Bao Bao*, and I can't tell if this one is authentic.


----------



## bodyandsolco

Can any one identify this designer/label on handbag? Ostrich skin leather handbag purchased at a boutique in Paris, France 1996 which cost $500 at that time.  Please help, thanks! Cheri B.


----------



## bodyandsolco

This is photos of handbag


----------



## bodyandsolco

please help identify this designer/label? Purchased in Paris, in 1996. $500.00


----------



## bodyandsolco

please help to identify this label or designer. Ostrich skin leather handbag purchased in Paris for around $500.00 in 1996.


----------



## AW1206

Hi I'm trying to have a wallet purse identified, it is vintage approximately 35-45 years old. Please can you message me for pictures if you think you can help as my upload currently won't work on here! Many thanks


----------



## AW1206

Managed to get my photo upload working, this is the vintage wallet purse that's approximately 35-45 years old! Only branding I could find on the purse was the metal clasp, it is real leather as well. Hopefully someone here can help me identify it!


----------



## eph.3.20

Hi, I've heard great things about this blog so I'm certain you have the experience necessary to identify this gorgeous bag I saw online. Sorry I can't even tell you the label (I'm still a bit of a rookie) but the bag is MAJOR! 

Can any of you help me with an ID? Brand and season would be appreciated.

Thanks all


----------



## bucha

eph.3.20 said:


> Hi, I've heard great things about this blog so I'm certain you have the experience necessary to identify this gorgeous bag I saw online. Sorry I can't even tell you the label (I'm still a bit of a rookie) but the bag is MAJOR!
> 
> Can any of you help me with an ID? Brand and season would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks all




This is Gucci, I believe from 2012.
Edit: http://www-m.gucci.com/au/styles/277514AKZ5A6029


----------



## Sareey

mirdc said:


> please!  one of you fashionistas must have seen the ad.  It's everywhere right now!


No so sorry not sure which one you mean!


----------



## rgbarrera

Wishful_Prada said:


> I saw this bag on Tumblr. It looks like there is a lowercase "d" on the tag. But I'm not sure. Can anyone tell me what bag this is (designer or not)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




This bag reminds me a lot of the Deux Lux bags


----------



## eph.3.20

Thanks so much honey! Fabulous!


----------



## eph.3.20

bucha said:


> This is Gucci, I believe from 2012.
> Edit: http://www-m.gucci.com/au/styles/277514AKZ5A6029


Thanks so much bucha! Fabulous!


----------



## LVRMZ

Trying to identify this purse


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help me on these 2 LV bags, thank you very much in advance.


----------



## redgreenblue

paulocau said:


> Hi..first,I'm a man and know nothing of bags,designers etc..I'm hoping someone can identify this label for me..it's an alligator bag,inside there is a label that sys 'AH' with a pic of a bag and a shoe, plus some writing  that looks like Arabic or some mid east script..any help would be much appreciated..it belonged to my wife who passed away at only 25y/o.




First, I am really sorry for your loss.

I have no idea about the brand of the bag, but from what I can see on the picture, I would say, this is not alligator but rather snake. Many people confuse this, but there is quite a clear difference.


----------



## redgreenblue

Or any other reptile, certainly no croc.


----------



## minoxa33

LVRMZ said:


> Trying to identify this purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615551


I think you should ask at the LV forum! Thank you!


----------



## minoxa33

muneed said:


> Please kindly help me on these 2 LV bags, thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616395
> View attachment 2616396


I think you should ask at the LV forum! Thank you!


----------



## rgbarrera

muneed said:


> Please kindly help me on these 2 LV bags, thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2616395
> View attachment 2616396


Both are LV Monogram Mini Lin, I think the first is Francoise, not sure on the second.


----------



## tinarina

Can anybody help me to identify this bag?
Sorry for the bad quality and angle!


----------



## rgbarrera

LVRMZ said:


> Trying to identify this purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615551




I think this is a Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Brera Baguette


----------



## moonsun

Does any know about the bag I posted? It is really important for me to know it....
Thanks in advance! 
Best regards everyone


----------



## moonsun

Hello again,
i know it is something quite difficult to identify, but i would really appreciate if someone can told me the brand... Thanks in advance! Best regards


----------



## RobbStark

please post pictures as well


----------



## moonsun

HELLO, 
I DID robbStark. THEY ARE IN THE PREVIOUS PAGE (WORN BY PRINCESS CAROLINE OF MONACO AND BEATRIZ BORROMEO). THANKS!
BEST REGARDS


----------



## Elliespurse

moonsun said:


> Hello,
> can someone please help me to identify this bag? Wore by beatriz borromeo and also by caroline of monaco.
> Thanks in advance!!



Hello, you could ask in the Celebrity Forums / Can you I.D.?.

You have to start a new thread to ask the question though.

Good luck.


----------



## PurseACold

Can someone please identify the bag in this Bloomingdale's ad?  I looked through all of the handbags on sale and can't find it.  Not even sure which designer it is.  Thanks!


----------



## moonsun

Hello,
I am not able to open a thread, due that i am a starter and i don´t have enough posts... Can someone do that please?
Thanks and wait your news,
Regards


----------



## Elliespurse

moonsun said:


> Hello,
> I am not able to open a thread, due that i am a starter and i don´t have enough posts... Can someone do that please?
> Thanks and wait your news,
> Regards



Hi, ok I moved your posts to a new ID thread here: ID this bag carried by Beatriz Borromeo and Caroline of Monaco

Good luck.


----------



## sena8224

Hi, my friend posted this in her instagram, and I'm really curious what bag this is. Can someone I.D. this bag please ? Thank


----------



## Elliespurse

sena8224 said:


> Hi, my friend posted this in her instagram, and I'm really curious what bag this is. Can someone I.D. this bag please ? Thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628479



Hi, this looks like the bag Cabas Daily Battle from Faure Le Page


----------



## sena8224

Thank you Elliespurse


----------



## Tinabell68

anyone know who makes this handbag????


----------



## littlecollector

I love this bag. Does anyone know who made it and where to get it ? Thanks


----------



## ferrylights

This is a bit of a random one, but the bag in this photo? 





Thanks


----------



## sena8224

ferrylights said:


> This is a bit of a random one, but the bag in this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I believe this is Philip Lim's Pashli. Not sure about the size tho, maybe small


----------



## collegechic

sena8224 said:


> I believe this is Philip Lim's Pashli. Not sure about the size tho, maybe small


It looks like the Medium size.


----------



## sahrmub

I am looking for a comparision here
Are these bags at both websites same

First choice: 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand...ssed-calfskin-satchel/3690672?origin=category

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-pk/A...d-Embossed-Satchel-White/prod164870112/p.prod

Second choice:

http://www.alexanderwang.com/products/205323/rockie-in-pebbled-black-with-rose-gold

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...nements%3D&eItemId=prod159840159&cmCat=search

Third choice:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alexand...her-crossbody-satchel/3376223?origin=category

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...350&eItemId=prod145830073&cmCat=search#mycart


----------



## Tinabell68

Tinabell68 said:


> anyone know who makes this handbag????


I found it...


----------



## LeeLuu

*Need help identifying this logo/brand from a vintage clutch!*

This looks to be a leather clutch. The only info I have is that it used to be my grandmother's or great grandmother's and I've had it in my possession since the early 90s (when I was about 10!).

The only markings are on the inside. It says "Super Morocco, Made in England" with the logo in betweenan upside down triangle and two capitalized (what looks like) B's, back to back.

I've included a photo of the markings and the clutch.

I've tried looking online but cant see to find any info, so any you have would be great!


----------



## jenjen1126

PurseACold said:


> Can someone please identify the bag in this Bloomingdale's ad?  I looked through all of the handbags on sale and can't find it.  Not even sure which designer it is.  Thanks!


look like MULBERRY friend


----------



## kimtywong

Hello everybody who is up for a challenge. I mean serious challenge (unless I have underestimated you all; yikes!). 

Please do help ID this. I am not even sure if it's vintage. I have a feeling it is. But who knows? 

I am sorry if the picture turns out tiny. =(


----------



## Elliespurse

kimtywong said:


> Hello everybody who is up for a challenge. I mean serious challenge (unless I have underestimated you all; yikes!).
> 
> Please do help ID this. I am not even sure if it's vintage. I have a feeling it is. But who knows?
> 
> I am sorry if the picture turns out tiny. =(



Hi, perhaps the postal service had similar bags for the mailman? Secure with the strap and a lock.

Here's a similar type of bag: Please help Identify this Handbag!

and a thread: What could this be? Amazing vintage leather doctor bag...


----------



## kimtywong

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, perhaps the postal service had similar bags for the mailman? Secure with the strap and a lock.
> 
> Here's a similar type of bag: Please help Identify this Handbag!
> 
> and a thread: What could this be? Amazing vintage leather doctor bag...



Perhaps. But I think it's more of a designer-ish brand trying to get that Birkin look. Ralph Lauren, in their old old old Black Watch collection, had one of those bags. I love it. Burberry s/s13 men's tote were also similar ish. With the whole strap across the top/HAC birkin look.

Thanks for those links! These are really interesting! I'm off to research more into this vintage area.


----------



## moc

[FONT=&quot]Please help!
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Just bid a LV Jasmin on ebay & about to pay within 2 days. I saw other silver hardware Jasmin came with a lock & key. I know the brass hardware one didnt have a lock, so the zip was different too. The Jasmin had changed in 2011?(I think?) Do only those after 2011 come with locks?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The seller said the date code isTH0096 (no photo of the date code).that means this bag was made in 2006. So was it normal for this bag didnt come with a lock?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks in advance for your help!
[/FONT]


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Hello, I'm hoping someone would be able to identify this rolling carry-on bags from this article 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...catches-shuttle-bus-hotel-arrives-Sydney.html

Thank you in advance!  (I also cropped and attached a couple of close ups)


----------



## nanirina

Hi all I saw this bag and was wondering if anyone knows about what brand this is? Thx a lot.


----------



## jamamcg

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Hello, I'm hoping someone would be able to identify this rolling carry-on bags from this article
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...catches-shuttle-bus-hotel-arrives-Sydney.html
> 
> Thank you in advance!  (I also cropped and attached a couple of close ups)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648976
> View attachment 2648978



Hi. This bag is by chanel.


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

jamamcg said:


> Hi. This bag is by chanel.




Thank you!!! I didn't notice the embossed logo on the first picture until you mentioned it was Chanel.


----------



## luvmyvtg65

Hi, Everyone I have to say what a great forum! I am hoping someone might be able to recognize this vintage handbag. I have tried to find another purse similar but have had no luck. The gold Leopard or Cheetah and the straps buckle does not attract a magnet so not metal, but they are not plastic either. The heavy Leopard is not glued but mounted somehow professionally through the top of the bag and material covers the mounting. The only identifying marks I can find are the Patent numbers on the magnetic snap that is marked: UK PAT 1519248 UK D973682 and a small white tag inside that states made in China. Any thoughts would be appreciated)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://s30.photobucket.com/user/luvmyvintage65/media/095_zps711e4e25.jpg.html
http://s30.photobucket.com/user/luvmyvintage65/media/093_zps270ae1df.jpg.html
http://s30.photobucket.com/user/luvmyvintage65/media/103_zps5d581ccf.jpg.html


----------



## Lips

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Hello, I'm hoping someone would be able to identify this rolling carry-on bags from this article
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...catches-shuttle-bus-hotel-arrives-Sydney.html
> 
> Thank you in advance!  (I also cropped and attached a couple of close ups)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648976
> View attachment 2648978



http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-coco-cocoon-handbags.html

- Lips


----------



## Michiko123

Help identify this handbag Amber Heard was using in the movie Paranoia?

http://collider.com/wp-content/uploads/paranoia-amber-heard-liam-hemsworth.jpg


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Lips said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/chanel-bags/chanel-coco-cocoon-handbags.html
> 
> 
> 
> - Lips




Thank you Lips...the link was extremely helpful.


----------



## Stamgirl123

Can anyone help me, I need to ask about date codes...The receipt says October 23rd but the date coe indicates that it was made in 2013??? so weird


----------



## Elliespurse

Stamgirl123 said:


> Can anyone help me, I need to ask about date codes...The receipt says October 23rd but the date coe indicates that it was made in 2013??? so weird



Hi, is it LV date codes? We have sub-forum for this here: http://forum.purseblog.com/date-codes/


----------



## kimair

can anyone id this bag that taylor tomasi hill is carrying? i thought it was balenciaga...


----------



## J_L33

Hi guys, so I was browsing a shop yesterday and came across this young girl wearing a really cute dark teal leather messenger/cross-body bag with brown straps. 

I mustered up the courage to ask her who made it, and all she said was "I'm from New York so..." and trailed off. Wow...snooty, but I just smiled and said "Yeah, it's pretty" and walked away, kinda embarrassed--what else could I do.

I kinda need help finding that bag or another one very close to it; I found some dupes already, but I was wondering if anyone here to add to that list.

The bag was a messenger style like the Marc by Marc Jacobs softy saddle, except the girl's bag, the leather had no visible grain and did not have the top-handle--it looked really soft and worn-in that it lost the shape. Here's the MbMJ bag..







I came across a Fossil bag that is more closer in color and leather, but the entire handle of the girl's bag was brown. It was closer to the shape of the MbMJ, and as far as I can tell, had no visible logo or markings...(but then again, she may have worn it backward that could have hid the logo)...





Thanks in advance.


----------



## J_L33

Similar to this also, but without the snake print top handle...


----------



## PewPew

J_L33 said:


> Hi guys, so I was browsing a shop yesterday and came across this young girl wearing a really cute dark teal leather messenger/cross-body bag with brown straps.
> 
> I mustered up the courage to ask her who made it, and all she said was "I'm from New York so..." and trailed off. Wow...snooty, but I just smiled and said "Yeah, it's pretty" and walked away, kinda embarrassed--what else could I do.



Please don't feel bad about the encounter! It's possible she was uncomfortable herself & not meaning to be snooty. Sometimes, "I'm from New York, so...", means she bought it from a street vendor or "replica" cart -type place. Just another perspective from a former New Yorker 

I love the color of the bags you've posted. Good luck on your search!


----------



## J_L33

PewPew said:


> Please don't feel bad about the encounter! It's possible she was uncomfortable herself & not meaning to be snooty. Sometimes, "I'm from New York, so...", means she bought it from a street vendor or "replica" cart -type place. Just another perspective from a former New Yorker
> 
> I love the color of the bags you've posted. Good luck on your search!



LOL thanks! I apologize if my comment came across as an implication that New Yorkers are snooty...just that I found her to be so at the time. You may very well be correct. She did look high-class air about her (one of those private school going girls) and didn't even make eye contact with me or smile...I don't know, but I wasn't trying to generalize, so I apologize again if that's how it came across!


----------



## PewPew

J_L33 said:


> LOL thanks! I apologize if my comment came across as an implication that New Yorkers are snooty...just that I found her to be so at the time. You may very well be correct. She did look high-class air about her (one of those private school going girls) and didn't even make eye contact with me or smile...I don't know, but I wasn't trying to generalize, so I apologize again if that's how it came across!



no worries at all! I knew what you meant


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Me and a group of ladies from another forum are trying to ID this bags designer. We're all completely stumped. I thought maybe someone here could help.

I reeeeally wanna know who makes it.


----------



## rgbarrera

Does anyone recognize the purse Taylor is using in this photo? TIA


----------



## rgbarrera

Leona Helmsley said:


> Me and a group of ladies from another forum are trying to ID this bags designer. We're all completely stumped. I thought maybe someone here could help.
> 
> I reeeeally wanna know who makes it.


 
I know this isn't the identical bag but I saw this Celine on Fashionphile and it looks very close to the black bag. Take a look. 
http://www.fashionphile.com/CELINE-Croc-Stamped-Small-Trapeze-Black-59658


fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW59658/BW59658-A.jpg


----------



## luckyblackdress

Leona Helmsley said:


> Me and a group of ladies from another forum are trying to ID this bags designer. We're all completely stumped. I thought maybe someone here could help.
> 
> I reeeeally wanna know who makes it.



Is it zack posen? Or pour la victoire


----------



## luckyblackdress

J_L33 said:


> Hi guys, so I was browsing a shop yesterday and came across this young girl wearing a really cute dark teal leather messenger/cross-body bag with brown straps.
> 
> I mustered up the courage to ask her who made it, and all she said was "I'm from New York so..." and trailed off. Wow...snooty, but I just smiled and said "Yeah, it's pretty" and walked away, kinda embarrassed--what else could I do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What a *****y response... does that mean "I'm from NY and I got it from the bootleg vendor so I don't know...."  or does it mean "I have so many bags I don't know" (in which case - what does that have to do with being from NY?

(Sorry not helpful in finding your bag)


----------



## nicoleyy

Hi!

My mom picked up this cute bag at a garage sale today and I absolutely love it. I'm aware it's most likely from one of the cheaper department stores? (maybe Rue 21 or Belk or something? She bought other purses from the same woman and they had receipts in them LOL. I'm just basing it off of that...), but I can't find a tag anywhere. It has one tag that says what it's made out of, ("shell: 100% PVC, lining: 100% nylon"), but I can't find anything else.

It's black with a long, adjustable strap and 2 handles. It has studs on the bottom corners in the front. The lining is this really pretty green flowery/tree pattern. 














Any ideas? 

Just hoping to get some info so I can maybe shop for some additional purses similar to this! 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rgbarrera

nicoleyy said:


> Hi!
> 
> My mom picked up this cute bag at a garage sale today and I absolutely love it. I'm aware it's most likely from one of the cheaper department stores? (maybe Rue 21 or Belk or something? She bought other purses from the same woman and they had receipts in them LOL. I'm just basing it off of that...), but I can't find a tag anywhere. It has one tag that says what it's made out of, ("shell: 100% PVC, lining: 100% nylon"), but I can't find anything else.
> 
> It's black with a long, adjustable strap and 2 handles. It has studs on the bottom corners in the front. The lining is this really pretty green flowery/tree pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Just hoping to get some info so I can maybe shop for some additional purses similar to this!
> 
> Thanks a bunch.




I'm not sure on this specific purse but if you want a similar style try Deux Lux, they are having a sale on GILT.com right now.


----------



## Leona Helmsley

luckyblackdress said:


> Is it zack posen? Or pour la victoire



No sadly it isn't I checked.


----------



## Kl1234

Hi everyone! I'm hoping someone recognizes this bag I recently saw Jenna Dewan Tatum carrying. Thank you!!


----------



## Kl1234

rgbarrera said:


> Does anyone recognize the purse Taylor is using in this photo? TIA



I believe this is the Dolce and Gabbana Sarah bag. I'll post a link to a website that carries it, it's on sale right now as well! 

http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping/women/dolce-gabbana-clasp-fastening-tote-item-10674149.aspx


----------



## J_L33

luckyblackdress said:


> What a *****y response... does that mean "I'm from NY and I got it from the bootleg vendor so I don't know...."  or does it mean "I have so many bags I don't know" (in which case - what does that have to do with being from NY?
> 
> (Sorry not helpful in finding your bag)



LOL. Your response made me laugh! I don't know exactly, but I was really embarrassed...Don't people usually take it as a compliment when you ask them where they got something from?


----------



## V0N1B2

Leona Helmsley said:


> Me and a group of ladies from another forum are trying to ID this bags designer. We're all completely stumped. I thought maybe someone here could help.
> 
> I reeeeally wanna know who makes it.


Kind of looks like ONE by Michaella Barri?
In the last picture at least...


----------



## bag mania

Please can anyone help me identify which brand does this bag belong to?


----------



## e2762463

Hello! I have been searching everywhere for this bag, I don't have a clue what brand it is (Davis and Whiting?) or what it's called. Please help, I'm in love! :love eyes: 


Thank you to everyone for any and all help!!


----------



## PattiC

Hi fellow handbag fans, can anyone help me identify the handbag Cindy Crawford is seen with here?  Maybe a Tod's?   


thanks!
Patti


----------



## lenarmc

e2762463 said:


> Hello! I have been searching everywhere for this bag, I don't have a clue what brand it is (Davis and Whiting?) or what it's called. Please help, I'm in love! :love eyes:
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for any and all help!!


 
Whiting & Davis usually makes bags out of mesh (I own one).  This one appears to be made of beading.  I was thinking that it was a vintage Judith Leiber.


----------



## Melora

PattiC said:


> Hi fellow handbag fans, can anyone help me identify the handbag Cindy Crawford is seen with here?  Maybe a Tod's?
> 
> thanks!
> Patti


Yes, *PattiC*, you are right. This is indeed a Tod's. As far as I remember this style is a *D-Bag Borchie* from Fall/Winter 2005/2006.


----------



## nounette77

Please can anyone help me identify which brand does this bag belong to?Thanks


----------



## babyblupapi

Hi my wife really likes the via limoni coin purse from kate spade. there sold out but i found a few on ebay i need a little help identifying if they are fake these are the photos


----------



## babyblupapi

please let me know if they are authentic u can also go on ebay and  search via limoni coin purse kate spade and theres 3 sellers with some  im just confused because the store hasnt had them in months and dont  want to buy a fake for her


----------



## Elliespurse

babyblupapi said:


> please let me know if they are authentic u can also go on ebay and  search via limoni coin purse kate spade and theres 3 sellers with some  im just confused because the store hasnt had them in months and dont  want to buy a fake for her



Hi, please re-post in the Kate Spade forum here: Authenticate This KATE SPADE!

or navigate,

Home --> Contemporary Designers --> Kate Spade --> Authenticate This KATE SPADE!


Good luck.


----------



## babyblupapi

ok i will now


----------



## e2762463

lenarmc said:


> Whiting & Davis usually makes bags out of mesh (I own one).  This one appears to be made of beading.  I was thinking that it was a vintage Judith Leiber.


Thank you so much!


----------



## xpoisonivy

Okay, I know this is the wrong thread to be asking this in, but, it's not letting me post my own thread and this one has so many replies and views I just assume someone would be able to help me .
So, I need help identifying a bag! I was out the other day and saw this girl with this super cute bag but she left before I could ask her where it was from.
It was a black leather medium sized satchel, the brand name was gold and near the top, sort of squarish, the top of the bag where the zipper was was sort of rounded. Also, the lining inside the bag was black & white with sort of thin vertical lines.
I hope someone can help me!!


----------



## littlecollector

xpoisonivy said:


> Okay, I know this is the wrong thread to be asking this in, but, it's not letting me post my own thread and this one has so many replies and views I just assume someone would be able to help me .
> So, I need help identifying a bag! I was out the other day and saw this girl with this super cute bag but she left before I could ask her where it was from.
> It was a black leather medium sized satchel, the brand name was gold and near the top, sort of squarish, the top of the bag where the zipper was was sort of rounded. Also, the lining inside the bag was black & white with sort of thin vertical lines.
> I hope someone can help me!!



Sounds like a kate spade bag. The logo is usually written in gold and lining in black and white strips. I'm guessing the bag which u saw is either a minka or leslie !


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Can anyone help with this one? 







Only info I have is that it was photographed in New York in February 2014. Thanks!


----------



## Lips

LouiseyPeasey said:


> Can anyone help with this one?
> 
> symaks.ru/d/97885/d/1057633603_7.jpg
> 
> Only info I have is that it was photographed in New York in February 2014. Thanks!



That looks like an Acne bag to me.

- Lips

ETA : Here you go - Acne 'Alona' - http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/women/bags/alona-black.html


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Lips said:


> That looks like an Acne bag to me.
> 
> - Lips
> 
> ETA : Here you go - Acne 'Alona' - http://www.acnestudios.com/shop/women/bags/alona-black.html



Omigosh, thank you! I would never have found that.


----------



## kimtywong

Hello everyone. 

I found this bag that I really love, but the closest I can think of is the Hermes Herbag. But in this picture, it looks like it is full leather. Not the canvas herbag that Hermes makes. Any ideas please?


----------



## bigal

Hi,  I'm at a loss trying to find this brand.  Wondering if anyone here had seen this before?   Now,  I'm not really into knock-offs, and I hope I don't offend anyone here,  but this is a knock-off of an Hermes Bolide.  It's pretty old, all leather.  I picked it up at a thrift store as a project for myself.   If there is somewhere else that I should look for help,  please let me know.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## JOODLZ

bigal said:


> Hi,  I'm at a loss trying to find this brand.  Wondering if anyone here had seen this before?   Now,  I'm not really into knock-offs, and I hope I don't offend anyone here,  but this is a knock-off of an Hermes Bolide.  It's pretty old, all leather.  I picked it up at a thrift store as a project for myself.   If there is somewhere else that I should look for help,  please let me know.  Thanks for your help!



Hey bigal...I PM'd you...then continued to search. Seems this brand is often referred to as simple Linea Pelle...OMG. Try "Linea 86 Pelle bags" on ebay. I think you did good!


----------



## bigal

JOODLZ said:


> Hey bigal...I PM'd you...then continued to search. Seems this brand is often referred to as simple Linea Pelle...OMG. Try "Linea 86 Pelle bags" on ebay. I think you did good!



Awesome!  Thank you so much!   I got it for $14.99, whoop, whoop!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

JOODLZ said:


> Hey bigal...I PM'd you...then continued to search. Seems this brand is often referred to as simple Linea Pelle...OMG. Try "Linea 86 Pelle bags" on ebay. I think you did good!





bigal said:


> Awesome!  Thank you so much!   I got it for $14.99, whoop, whoop!



There is a Linea Pelle forum here http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/


----------



## cabinbabe

Does anyone recognize this logo? Found it on ebay, the seller has no idea and says there are no other tags. But it looks well made and each zipper pull is stamped with the same logo. Thanks!


----------



## omsafeeya

I saw this bag in the south of France yesterday. Can anyone help identify? It had a double handle, round, leather? that was attached to a large leather ring. The bag was nylon.

Thank you.pinterest.com/pin/269160515204564412/


----------



## Jacvanity

Can someone please help me authenticate this croco embossed Furla? Please and thank you! (:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furla-black-croco-embossed-handbag-/221490101773?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=08LTpv4JgaS0iJncb83eqezMCLw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Didn't relize I posted this in thr wrong forum. Sorry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jacvanity said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this croco embossed Furla? Please and thank you! (:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furla-black-croco-embossed-handbag-/221490101773?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=08LTpv4JgaS0iJncb83eqezMCLw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Didn't relize I posted this in thr wrong forum. Sorry.



Hi, could you re-post here: Authenticate This Furla

This thread is in the general Authenticate This... sub-forum.

Good luck.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Just came out of the theatre and I am in love with Keira's bag! Help identifying or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Manelieht

I dunno but it is lovely!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

It looks like a Vuitton Danube but I really want this all leather version.


----------



## amy058516

Hi,
I found this neon bag on a model and am in love with it, but can't figure out who the designer is. Any ideas? Thank you ladies!


----------



## JOODLZ

Is anyone familiar with CELYN b. bags? I've been "googling" for hours...and have not come up with a match. I bought this bag at GW yesterday cheap, so if it's not real, no big loss. I've also googled Elisabetta Franchi (associated with this brand) and still not found a match.

The suede and patent trim are lovely, the construction is well done, but the lining and sewn-in logo patch give me pause. The hardware is unworn and bright...the 2 bottom buckles on each end of the bag are stamped, but I'm unfamiliar with the some of the marks (except for Made in Italy LOL!). Zippers are YKK, no markings on the backs.

It's approximately 12&#8221;w x 6.5&#8221;h x 4.25&#8221;d  Handle drop 4.5&#8221; Strap 18.5&#8221;

I'd appreciate any info anyone can give...thanks in advance!


----------



## leighleigh4486

Hi, can anyone identify this bag? It's in a pic of blogger Marianna Makela.

http://data2.whicdn.com/images/36365220/large.jpg

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-n...AAAAAABM/fnAQul6EZ1Q/w866-h868-no/1zzhy7q.jpg


----------



## amy058516

Does anyone who what designer makes this bag? Ive been searching everywhere..


----------



## dmiller82

Hi All, 

I've been trying to identify this bag. Can anyone help?

Thanks!

">


----------



## Elliespurse

dmiller82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been trying to identify this bag. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ">



Hi, it looks like Moynat Rejane Official MOYNAT Thread


----------



## bagachondriac

Can anyone identify this maroon colored satchel ( 4th picture down )?

http://theirishrosebud.blogspot.com/2014/03/neck-warmth.html


----------



## Divealicious

bagachondriac said:


> Can anyone identify this maroon colored satchel ( 4th picture down )?
> 
> http://theirishrosebud.blogspot.com/2014/03/neck-warmth.html



The spur detailing immediately reminded me of gucci 

Gucci soft stirrup pony shoulder bag
http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/296855C1D4T5033


----------



## bagachondriac

Divealicious said:


> The spur detailing immediately reminded me of gucci
> 
> Gucci soft stirrup pony shoulder bag
> http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/296855C1D4T5033



Thank you so much,,,,,,


----------



## vikram96rathod

this is beautiful bag and even i want to know the name and price of the bag.


----------



## Bag_lady66

Can anyone identify this bag? Thank you


----------



## Kalos

amy058516 said:


> Does anyone who what designer makes this bag? Ive been searching everywhere..




I'm not sure if this will help you at all, but I was in Florence, Italy over the weekend and there was a shop selling these bags in all different colours. It kind of looks like a birkin but has a knotted/tied strap instead. I don't think it was a specific designer though.


----------



## amy058516

Kalos said:


> I'm not sure if this will help you at all, but I was in Florence, Italy over the weekend and there was a shop selling these bags in all different colours. It kind of looks like a birkin but has a knotted/tied strap instead. I don't think it was a specific designer though.





I live in the US, and have been looking for this bag everywhere. Sigh.. don't think I will be able to. Thank you for letting me know


----------



## vikram96rathod

quite a nice bag and even i would even like to buy ...can u suggest me the place


----------



## svbosch

Does anyone know which bag Blake Lively carries in this video? http://video.vogue.com/watch/73-questions-73-questions-with-blake-lively You can see it at 5.35, it's yellow, big and gorgeous.


----------



## l.a._blanche

Can anyone tell me what bag Posh is carrying in this picture? (Might be an old picture...)


----------



## hp1993

Does anyone know who makes this bag? I saw it in an online store once I swear, but I forgot where and since then I've seen it on instagram (as seen here) but with no detail about where it's from. Thanks!


----------



## lenarmc

Divealicious said:


> The spur detailing immediately reminded me of gucci
> 
> Gucci soft stirrup pony shoulder bag
> http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/296855C1D4T5033


 
It is Gucci.  The Brooklyn Blonde is seen with this bag all of the time on her blog.


----------



## Lajka

amy058516 said:


> Does anyone who what designer makes this bag? Ive been searching everywhere..


IMO Leghilá


----------



## img

Can anyone identify this bag?  The one on the right - redish with studs -  carried by Tana Ramsey.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lajka

Bag_lady66 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? Thank you
> View attachment 2693226


IMHO Ferragamo Tote 2012 / 2013


----------



## xiaomianbao

Hi all!

Can anyone identify this Kenzo? Is it vintage, or new? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Reppy

Can anyone tell me what this logo is on this zipper?  I bought this purse in the early 90s and it looks like a Birkin bag style.  At that time I paid no attention to brands - just thought it was a neat looking purse - and the bag that came with it got lost in a move.  I never even knew what a Birkin style was until about 12 years later. This zipper logo looks like an f and is the only marking I can find on the purse.  It retailed for $760 at that time and I believe it came from Bergdorf Goodman.



Thank you!  I'm totally purse ignorant...a funny...was walking through a store once and told my husband how much I loved that pretty plaid bag.  He said "Yeah that's a nice Burberry." and I had no idea what he was talking about.   My husband had 5 sisters and taught me these brands!


----------



## Divealicious

Reppy said:


> Can anyone tell me what this logo is on this zipper?  I bought this purse in the early 90s and it looks like a Birkin bag style.  At that time I paid no attention to brands - just thought it was a neat looking purse - and the bag that came with it got lost in a move.  I never even knew what a Birkin style was until about 12 years later. This zipper logo looks like an f and is the only marking I can find on the purse.  It retailed for $760 at that time and I believe it came from Bergdorf Goodman.
> View attachment 2704482
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm totally purse ignorant...a funny...was walking through a store once and told my husband how much I loved that pretty plaid bag.  He said "Yeah that's a nice Burberry." and I had no idea what he was talking about.   My husband had 5 sisters and taught me these brands!




I'd take a look but the pic is really small. Can you maybe post a bigger one?


----------



## Reppy

Ok, I hope this is better...This is from the zipper inside the bag...Thank you.


----------



## Reppy

"I'd take a look but the pic is really small. Can you maybe post a bigger one? "

Here is the outside...but no markings that I can see..



As I said, this was I believe from Bergdorf in the early 90s...I thought the color was unusual and had never seen anything like it where I'm from.  Retailed for either $760 or $790.


----------



## Divealicious

Reppy said:


> "I'd take a look but the pic is really small. Can you maybe post a bigger one? "
> 
> Here is the outside...but no markings that I can see..
> View attachment 2705051
> 
> 
> As I said, this was I believe from Bergdorf in the early 90s...I thought the color was unusual and had never seen anything like it where I'm from.  Retailed for either $760 or $790.



I wish I could help, it's a gorgeous bag


----------



## 43214321

http://imgur.com/hRbtVe9
http://imgur.com/uBrdbO4

I think it's fake (complete newb with bags), but I would love to know which Moschino bag this is (supposed to be).


----------



## Thedealguy

Hi everyone I'm selling this Missoni Bag online, but I'm not sure what model/bag type it is. I attached a pic of the bag and will post a pic of the tag too. If anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thedealguy

Here's a pic of the tag:


----------



## Thedealguy

And a pic of the interior:


----------



## jellyv

Reppy said:


> As I said, this was I believe from Bergdorf in the early 90s...I thought the color was unusual and had never seen anything like it where I'm from.  Retailed for either $760 or $790.



I doubt this was from Bergdorfs. It's an imitation of an Hermes Birkin. Not the kind of thing BG sells, even in past decades.


----------



## Reppy

Well, I understand that it looks similar to the Birkin bags but it was not trying to claim to be a Hermes - no markings except for the f on the zipper.  The dustbag it came with had what I remember thinking was an Italian name at the time - I was in college then so I'm not certain. I'm not sure how old you are, but these were not en vogue or popular  in the early 90s the way they later became - meaning there wouldn't have been a demand for knockoffs or "imitations"  at the time - and Bergdorf's wouldn't have sold counterfeits either.  I remember thinking that $760 was absolutely outrageous then too but I liked the quality cut and feel of the leather (I ,of course, used the heck out of it so it's got 20 years of use as you can probably see). People told me they couldn't stand the color - it just wasn't in style then..yet.


----------



## jellyv

Please note that I didn't say it's a knockoff of Hermes, because it doesn't reproduce the Hermes markings etc to pass itself off as a product of Hermes. But it's an _imitation_ of a Birkin in form and design, and nothing else. There were (and are) Italian and French companies turning out Hermes "inspired" bags, so maybe that's its origin.

There were indeed fake Hermes in the 1990s. The popularity of their most expensive bags is not a recent thing.


----------



## NikkiS.

Anyone know what this cute crossbody bag is?  It is carried by Dasha Zhukova.


----------



## moonsun

Can someone identify this model of Miu Miu bag wore by Gisele Bundchen?


----------



## moonsun

Can someone identify this two white bags wore by model Toni Garrn? (I do not know why the server doesn´t let me upload them directly as images)


1)

cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/toni-garrn-ambassador-supporting-women-education.jpg

cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/garrn-education/toni-garrn-ambassador-supporting-women-education-16.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/31/article-2644643-1E5A48BC00000578-468_634x935.jpg

2)

www1.pictures.stylebistro.com/fp/Toni+Garrn+Shoulder+Bags+Leather+Shoulder+JBGvUrv24zWl.jpg

www1.pictures.stylebistro.com/fp/Toni+Garrn+Shoulder+Bags+Leather+Shoulder+degSvAR63Mgl.jpg


----------



## cabinbabe

Does anyone recognize this bag? Thanks!


----------



## marceylove

Does anybody know who made this Carla Bruni's brown leather bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## rachelsmith16

Hey guys. I'm looking in to getting a Balenciaga city in black. I came across this picture (first image attatched) - is this a city bag? And which model is it? I noticed there are no tassels. Also which bag do you like better classic or this one?


----------



## Elliespurse

rachelsmith16 said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking in to getting a Balenciaga city in black. I came across this picture (first image attatched) - is this a city bag? And which model is it? I noticed there are no tassels. Also which bag do you like better classic or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711650
> View attachment 2711651



Hi, could you re-post here: Identify This Balenciaga (Color? Style? Year?)

Good luck.


----------



## Lips

NikkiS. said:


> Anyone know what this cute crossbody bag is?  It is carried by Dasha Zhukova.
> View attachment 2708911



I'm pretty sure this is D&G from a couple years ago.

- Lips


----------



## Mariapia

Lips said:


> I'm pretty sure this is D&G from a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> - Lips




I think so too.


----------



## Lovely27

Does anybody know if the below wallet ever came in a beige or light cream colour?
*Chanel Caviar Leather Sevruga Long Flap Wallet*

In particular this wallet:


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131259705763?...84.m1426.l2649


Thank you for your help!


----------



## VaderDawsn

Can anyone identify the handbag worn by the main character April on the ABC Family TV Series 'Chasing Life'?

Here are some photos of the bag I found online:
http://wheretoget.it/look/805056


----------



## tristan919

can anyone help identify this bag?


----------



## itslyndz

Could anyone identify what purse this is in this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj1tIkbmNsQ&list=UU5UF7QzNtHVG_8caeqL3Usg


----------



## emilyenglish

Help, who makes this bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

Can anyone ID this bag? I couldn't ask the wearer through the crowd, but managed to get a spy shot. Love the blue leather inside!


----------



## baycoralore

I want this black baguette bag Rachel Zane from Suits (4x4) is wearing  talking to Logan but I cannot identify the brand. Help please! It is long black leather bag with strap, zipper, tassel (probably?)









Sorry about the pic  quality but its the best I could find.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/227572587395848612/

Here is video episode: http://www.hulu.com/watch/659293#i0,p0,d0


----------



## Lurssen

owen spunkmeyer said:


> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/a...viewgallery/56
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/style/a...viewgallery/53
> 
> did you find out what the brand is? those bags are gorgeous! id like to know as well



Nope, unfortunately I haven't. I even emailed the website where I found the pictures (GQ.co.uk) and they didn't know either!


----------



## Linda865

VaderDawsn said:


> Can anyone identify the handbag worn by the main character April on the ABC Family TV Series 'Chasing Life'?
> 
> Here are some photos of the bag I found online:
> http://wheretoget.it/look/805056


According to shopyourtv.com website, the bag April in ABC Family's Chasing Life carried is the Forever 21 Metal Trim Satchel in Brown.


----------



## VaderDawsn

Linda865 said:


> According to shopyourtv.com website, the bag April in ABC Family's Chasing Life carried is the Forever 21 Metal Trim Satchel in Brown.




Thanks! Next to find out if they still sell it anymore.


----------



## katiap

Hello,

I have already bought a Lancel bag from this seller and I like it very much. I am actually considering of getting the same model in this beautiful brown colour, but before making any further investment, I'd like to make sure it's the real deal.

Could you please help ?

Item no: 111440012330
Seller: stef3339-2007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111440012330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please help and let me know if you need any further details - since I already have bought one bag, I can post photos or check stuff on it ! 

Thank you so much !


----------



## Springfairy556

Can anyone identify this fossil purse?






Thanks! =)


----------



## Divealicious

sandy said:


> That so sweet of you to give your mom the speedy. That's an awesome early Mother's day gift.



This is an identify thread, please ask in the 'authenticate this' thread, they'll be able to help


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Lurssen said:


> Nope, unfortunately I haven't. I even emailed the website where I found the pictures (GQ.co.uk) and they didn't know either!


thanks for having responded!


----------



## Liziloo

baycoralore said:


> I want this black baguette bag Rachel Zane from Suits (4x4) is wearing  talking to Logan but I cannot identify the brand. Help please! It is long black leather bag with strap, zipper, tassel (probably?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pic  quality but its the best I could find.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/227572587395848612/
> 
> Here is video episode: http://www.hulu.com/watch/659293#i0,p0,d0


Hi there, it looks like this bag Alexander Wang Pelican Clutch


----------



## shoppingbitch

tristan919 said:


> can anyone help identify this bag?


That's one beautiful bag!!! Don't know the type, but I wish I knew. I love Gucci.


----------



## zoeannabella

Is anyone able to identify this amazing bag?? I need it!

Thanks


----------



## Divealicious

zoeannabella said:


> Is anyone able to identify this amazing bag?? I need it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




givenchy antigona


----------



## LilyJean

zoeannabella said:


> Is anyone able to identify this amazing bag?? I need it!
> 
> Thanks


Givenchy Antigona, metallic one.

beautiful bag!


----------



## MysteryBagHelp

Can anyone identify this bag or the designer at least? Found on the store website of a shop in Germany but not much information on it was given, and the shop hasn't responded to email about it.  http://instagram.com/p/rFMBxPkwpO/?modal=true


----------



## hp1993

does anyone know what model of YSL this bag is? I don't think I've seen any Cassandre tassel models with a strap like this and not a chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

hp1993 said:


> does anyone know what model of YSL this bag is? I don't think I've seen any Cassandre tassel models with a strap like this and not a chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!



Hi, you could also ask in the YSL forum here: Help identifying ysl bag

(it's an older thread so check the "I'm aware it's old" box)


----------



## kimair

what bag is emma stone carrying here? looks like chloe, but not sure...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-Andrew-Garfield-hold-hands-climb-boat.html


----------



## amberlee9

Does anyone know the bag she's carrying? Its only a small piece showing but it looks so gorgeous!

http://outfitideas.com/outfit/6790/lauren-ralph-black-striped-shirt-brooklyn-blonde-mode-caro-cantin


----------



## lenarmc

amberlee9 said:


> Does anyone know the bag she's carrying? Its only a small piece showing but it looks so gorgeous!
> 
> http://outfitideas.com/outfit/6790/lauren-ralph-black-striped-shirt-brooklyn-blonde-mode-caro-cantin


 
The woman carrying this bag has a blog.  I hope that the link works, but if it doesn't, her blog is brooklynblonde.com.  The date of the post is March 3, 2014.  The bag is Lauren Ralph Lauren.  I read her blog so I recognized the outfit.

http://www.brooklynblonde.com/2014/03/hustle.html


----------



## melpaulned

does anyone know the name of this LV bag
thank you   https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/p403x403/10616522_10152448626478737_938288888889424225_n.jpg?oh=4347e59635a8a994369c800f8ab536b3&oe=545C573B&__gda__=1415709495_92d91d34f583b4ad28bb3467b837b041




fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/p403x403/10616522_10152448626478737_938288888889424225_n.jpg?oh=4347e59635a8a994369c800f8ab536b3&oe=545C573B&__gda__=1415709495_92d91d34f583b4ad28bb3467b837b041


----------



## melpaulned

Well the seller has decided to 'give this to a family member' after i asked for a whole heap of photos to send away to get authenticated.  She also had taken it to LV yesterday and received a letter saying it was authentic - which i never saw (and have never heard of happening before)
Lucky escape i think - sniff sniff (loved this bag)!


----------



## patsybeach

I've been scouring the interwebs  for this but can't find any answer. My best guess is it's a vintage Celine, Fendi or Gucci. Please please help me id this red bag.


----------



## melpaulned

I have had a good look and same as you can't find anything -they keep mentioning it as vintage or retro and i am assuming they have no idea either. Can u tweet her?


----------



## soconnor

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this logo from a vintage bag I just bought? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## soconnor

soconnor said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this logo from a vintage bag I just bought? Any help is appreciated!


My best guess would be that the logo stands for Pi Beta but this leads to nothing on the web. It is a very nice bag/purse with a black and tan Roman soldier/floral type print, leather bottom, top and handles! I would really love to know who made it!


----------



## melpaulned

I've posted this in Chanel thread too but thought i'd ask here, hubby purchased this (2nd hand)  for me a few years ago but i have no idea what it is called
any help would be fantastic thank you


----------



## patsybeach

melpaulned said:


> I have had a good look and same as you can't find anything -they keep mentioning it as vintage or retro and i am assuming they have no idea either. Can u tweet her?


I don't have Twitter and I'm sure she won't bother replying. I follow her on Instagram and she never replies to comments. Thanks for trying to help though


----------



## melpaulned

Bugger


----------



## mty4000

Hi! Can anyone identify this bag? or which designer it may be from?

Thank you!!


----------



## lesAdrets

mty4000 said:


> Hi! Can anyone identify this bag? or which designer it may be from?
> 
> Thank you!!



Celine Python Box Bag


----------



## mty4000

Ommmgg thank youu!


----------



## jellyv

melpaulned said:


> does anyone know the name of this LV bag
> thank you   https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1415709495_92d91d34f583b4ad28bb3467b837b041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/p403x403/10616522_10152448626478737_938288888889424225_n.jpg?oh=4347e59635a8a994369c800f8ab536b3&oe=545C573B&__gda__=1415709495_92d91d34f583b4ad28bb3467b837b041




It looks like a godawful fake of the Brea.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Snakeskin bag with tassel. Can anyone identify?


----------



## muicheee

Can anyone identify the black bag in this picture??

http://onabbotkinney.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/nastya-sten-sasha-luss-michael-dumler-nyfw-ss15-1024x682.jpg


----------



## jayohwhy

muicheee said:


> Can anyone identify the black bag in this picture??
> 
> 
> 
> http://onabbotkinney.com/wp-content...ha-luss-michael-dumler-nyfw-ss15-1024x682.jpg




Looks like the ysl box satchel. 

http://www.barneys.com/Saint-Lauren...T-YrT4vVyJ3Dpp6VPLNgbkiTEG0f-0jdIIaAvvS8P8HAQ


----------



## gillyweed

Purse-o-holic said:


> Snakeskin bag with tassel. Can anyone identify?




It's the Elliott Lucca 'Cordoba' Flap Front Shoulder Bag


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Thanks sooo much gillyweed!!!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Hey gillyweed....so sorry but I'm not totally convinced it's Elliott lucca Cordoba. From see I g the bag in person and comparing with pics of the Cordoba....They are just so far off. Style yes....but the material, shape and quality is just so different.....I can't figure out why...


----------



## jayohwhy

Purse-o-holic said:


> Hey gillyweed....so sorry but I'm not totally convinced it's Elliott lucca Cordoba. From see I g the bag in person and comparing with pics of the Cordoba....They are just so far off. Style yes....but the material, shape and quality is just so different.....I can't figure out why...




It looks very much like it in this picture... http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3336529/


----------



## muicheee

jayohwhy said:


> Looks like the ysl box satchel.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Saint-Lauren...T-YrT4vVyJ3Dpp6VPLNgbkiTEG0f-0jdIIaAvvS8P8HAQ



YAY! Thank you!! =)


----------



## meadowlark




----------



## nounette77

nounette77 said:


> Please can anyone help me identify which brand does this bag belong to?Thanks


Anyone ?


----------



## meadowlark

Sorry the picture is so huge.  Does anyone recognize who the designer is?  I really want this turquoise handbag!


----------



## jayohwhy

meadowlark said:


> Sorry the picture is so huge.  Does anyone recognize who the designer is?  I really want this turquoise handbag!




I think it might be the fossil Audrey in turquoise. 

http://m.fossil.com/controller/View...456433&imagePath=ZB5486493&category_id=331139


----------



## meadowlark

jayohwhy said:


> I think it might be the fossil Audrey in turquoise.
> 
> http://m.fossil.com/controller/View...456433&imagePath=ZB5486493&category_id=331139



Yes! I think you are correct.  It's a fossil.  I definitely can afford that!  Thank you so much.


----------



## apjp87

Anyone know the name of this Michael Kors snakeskin tote?


----------



## lemon!

Can anyone ID this bag??


----------



## Elliespurse

lemon! said:


> Can anyone ID this bag??



Hi, it's the Celine Triangle Handbag, in the ref thread: Céline TRIANGLE reference thread


----------



## missy_g

Help! What's the brand at least?
(2 bags, sorry)


----------



## seryindipity

Can someone help me identify this bag. Sorry for the cut off shot but its the only picture I can find.


----------



## gillyweed

missy_g said:


> Help! What's the brand at least?
> (2 bags, sorry)




I'm pretty sure the first one is an older Rebecca Minkoff based off the lining. Not sure of the specific bag style though.


----------



## missy_g

Thanks. That helps!


----------



## dieptran

I just purchased a chanel bag from ebay & actually received it as well. I feel it is not real, can someone help taking a look and confirm it is not real as i think. I will file a complain to paypal & ebay if it is not real
http://m.ebay.com/itm/271606196222?txnId=1353066853017
Thank you very much,
Diep.


----------



## 59hawaii

Hi, this is my first post, but I've been reading religiously in the Michael Kors and Coach forums.  I came across this pic and am dying to know what brand bag Cat Deeley is carrying.  There are more pics here if that helps:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Deeley-husband-Patrick-Kielty-t-reunited.html

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Elliespurse

59hawaii said:


> View attachment 2754937
> 
> Hi, this is my first post, but I've been reading religiously in the Michael Kors and Coach forums.  I came across this pic and am dying to know what brand bag Cat Deeley is carrying.  There are more pics here if that helps:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Deeley-husband-Patrick-Kielty-t-reunited.html
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hi, it's the Celine Hobo bag, see our reference thread: Celine HOBO style reference thread


----------



## starrynite_87

this might be a little hard to see, but can someone please ID this bag


----------



## missy_g

gillyweed said:


> I'm pretty sure the first one is an older Rebecca Minkoff based off the lining. Not sure of the specific bag style though.



Thanks again! I figured out the style too but unfortunately this exact bag is nowhere to be found 
(sold out)


----------



## Pursestan

Can someone ID this bag, please? Thanks.


----------



## OverForTea

T.i.a!


----------



## hp1993

Does anyone know who makes this bag? Worn by Leighton Meester in the movie Monte Carlo


Thank you!


----------



## melpaulned

hp1993 said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag? Worn by Leighton Meester in the movie Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> Thank you!


This page says it's 'Banana Republic'
http://wheredtheygetthat.blogspot.com.au/2010/06/leighton-meester-in-gucci.html


----------



## hp1993

melpaulned said:


> This page says it's 'Banana Republic'
> http://wheredtheygetthat.blogspot.com.au/2010/06/leighton-meester-in-gucci.html


Thank you melpaulned! Once I saw your link I guessed that the bag was out of stock because it's been a while since the movie came out... which is frustrating because I get an employee discount from working at Old Navy for Banana Republic


----------



## melpaulned

Always the way! Good luck you never know - keep trying ebay!


----------



## saniday

Hello lovely people,
I'm looking for this bag.
One of the assumptions was Balenciaga, but so far I've looked and it doesn't seem like it, also her strap is different.
Would appreciate your help a lot, thanks in advance


----------



## melpaulned

saniday said:


> Hello lovely people,
> I'm looking for this bag.
> One of the assumptions was Balenciaga, but so far I've looked and it doesn't seem like it, also her strap is different.
> Would appreciate your help a lot, thanks in advance


what movie etc is it from? thats how i find them, google movie, character and wardrobe


----------



## tatertot

OverForTea said:


> T.i.a!



This is a Reed Krakoff bag. It's called the "Gym Bag", HTH


----------



## 59hawaii

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the Celine Hobo bag, see our reference thread: Celine HOBO style reference thread



Thank you so much!  That's certainly a step above Michael Kors or Coach


----------



## saniday

melpaulned said:


> what movie etc is it from? thats how i find them, google movie, character and wardrobe



It's from MTV's Teen Wolf.
I actually run an outfit blog for it and check all other sites that post their clothes and none of us know what brand it is.
She usually has bags from target, and have also used actor's own Chloe Marcie in red
sometimes they mix up actors clothes and other bags she's had are usually from Coach.

If any of this info helps at all 

Thanks


----------



## saniday

Anyone recognise this bag?
Thanks


----------



## apjp87

dieptran said:


> I just purchased a chanel bag from ebay & actually received it as well. I feel it is not real, can someone help taking a look and confirm it is not real as i think. I will file a complain to paypal & ebay if it is not real
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271606196222?txnId=1353066853017
> Thank you very much,
> Diep.



I just took a good look I don't think it is authentic really look at that serial number in there


----------



## sweetgapeach

Has anyone ever seen this bag? I was flying through Paris from Italy and loved it...


----------



## Cimarron

So I bought this Italian leather bag. it's one of those cool expandable  ones with the zipper all around. Inside it just says "Vera Pelle (real  leather) Made in Italy." But on the outside, it says "Maria's Made in  Italy." Any ideas on what this bag is?


----------



## Pupina1

Please help. Does anyone know what the logo on this bag is pls? Bought in a vintage shop


----------



## Pupina1

Please could someone help me identify this logo. I bought grey leather and leather lined with gold hardware in a vintage shop but no one seems to know the brand 
Many thanks


----------



## patsybeach

seryindipity said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag. Sorry for the cut off shot but its the only picture I can find.




It's Nina Ricci.


----------



## Sugarstained

I ran across this pic on Pinterest. I've done some image searches, but I haven't been able to track down the source. Can anyone help me identify the bag?

Thanks!


----------



## gillyweed

starrynite_87 said:


> this might be a little hard to see, but can someone please ID this bag




Looks like its this Marc by Marc Jacobs satchel http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008RK08LQ?pc_redir=1408260670&robot_redir=1


----------



## jb1986

Hello. Can anyone please identify this vintage bag brand. Thank you


----------



## fuzzymummy

Reppy said:


> "I'd take a look but the pic is really small. Can you maybe post a bigger one? "
> 
> Here is the outside...but no markings that I can see..
> View attachment 2705051
> 
> 
> As I said, this was I believe from Bergdorf in the early 90s...I thought the color was unusual and had never seen anything like it where I'm from.  Retailed for either $760 or $790.


I think that is a Fendi.  The "f" looks like the same design as the "f" in Fendi Li"f"e.


----------



## muicheee

Can anyone help identify this bag?  Thanks in advance!







Looks so familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen it.


----------



## lesAdrets

muicheee said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so familiar, but I can't remember where I've seen it.



Hi - it's Carven  http://us.carven.com/us_en/femme/accessoires/sacs.html


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Anyone know what this accordion bag is? From a Fashion Week street style photo on style.com. Thanks.


----------



## Pavla

Can anyone help identify this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muicheee

lesAdrets said:


> Hi - it's Carven  http://us.carven.com/us_en/femme/accessoires/sacs.html


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Pitcher15

Any idea what this bag that frankie sandford from the saturdays is wearing? It's just what I've been looking for but can't find out what it is!
Thanks sarah x


----------



## seryindipity

patsybeach said:


> It's Nina Ricci.



Thanks!


----------



## stylishababe07

Hi Please can you help me identify and authenticate a Louis Vuitton I bought a month back 
http://www.luxuryexchange.com/authe...is-alma-gm-bag-pomme-damour.html?search=23947
Thanks for your help


----------



## lesAdrets

Pavla said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? Thanks in advance!



Valentino 
Different colors here http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/472684/Valentino/rivet-color-block-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## rgbarrera

Anyone recognize this powder rose bag? Pulled the pic off of Pinterest.


----------



## Pavla

lesAdrets said:


> Valentino
> Different colors here http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/472684/Valentino/rivet-color-block-leather-shoulder-bag



Great! Thans a lot!


----------



## gillyweed

rgbarrera said:


> Anyone recognize this powder rose bag? Pulled the pic off of Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778682




It's by Miu Miu  http://www.lyst.com/bags/miu-miu-bow-suede-tote-mauve/


----------



## Lissu

Please help me authenticate this bag, already bought it, date code doesn't seem to be correct? Trusted seller! Have you seen a date code like that?

Thanks!!


----------



## Lissu

Lissu said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, already bought it, date code doesn't seem to be correct? Trusted seller! Have you seen a date code like that?
> 
> Thanks!!


Date code is LP09107, having troubles attaching the pictures...


----------



## shskelly

&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## shskelly

Hello!

Can someone please, please help me identify the following bag - the inside lining was striped and the clochette was orange. Thank you!



&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## Divealicious

Lissu said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, already bought it, date code doesn't seem to be correct? Trusted seller! Have you seen a date code like that?
> 
> Thanks!!



Trying the authenticate this thread over in the Vuitton forum, they'll be able to help  this is an identify thread


----------



## V0N1B2

shskelly said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone please, please help me identify the following bag - the inside lining was striped and the clochette was orange. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2780507


At first glance I want to say Hermes Victoria.
What do you mean by "striped lining"? Like chevron pattern or really stripes?
Cuz the Victoria has the chevron fabric lining.


----------



## rgbarrera

gillyweed said:


> It's by Miu Miu  http://www.lyst.com/bags/miu-miu-bow-suede-tote-mauve/




Thank you, thank you !!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please help me ID this bag...thanks in advance


----------



## lesAdrets

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please help me ID this bag...thanks in advance


Celine Trapeze 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-trapeze-club-851005.html


----------



## shskelly

Definitely not chevron lining and also not a Victoria as the zip was raised and the handles are different. The lining was a black and white stripe .. almost like a Henri Bendel lining ... but its not from Henri Bendel as I showed the sales girls


----------



## shskelly

And thank you so much Von1b2 for replying


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Hello fellow tPF members 
Can you help ID this bag for me?

I was searching for the Coach Tatum Tote when I came across the pic and if I go to the Pinterest link, it did not show this bag 

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## lesAdrets

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hello fellow tPF members
> Can you help ID this bag for me?
> 
> I was searching for the Coach Tatum Tote when I came across the pic and if I go to the Pinterest link, it did not show this bag
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 2783322



Hi  Oliveve Zoe Tote http://www.shopbop.com/pebbled-zoe-tote-oliveve/vp/v=1/1509662822.htm


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID this bag


----------



## gillyweed

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID this bag
> View attachment 2785623




Michael Kors Miranda tote


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

lesAdrets said:


> Hi  Oliveve Zoe Tote http://www.shopbop.com/pebbled-zoe-tote-oliveve/vp/v=1/1509662822.htm




Thanks so much!!


----------



## NotTooGraceful

This is my first post and I really need help identifying this bag. I have looked for HOURS online trying to figure it out, but can't find anything like it. It is a camel color, very soft and smooth leather, wood handles, detachable shoulder strap, and very thick linen interior lining. It has a number on the inside tag (serial # maybe?) but nothing else I can find that gives a clue to the maker. It feels and looks like a good quality bag, and I have had numerous compliments on it. Thanks so much for at least looking at it.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Can anyone help id this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yellow5

Hey I have been looking for the name of this bag for some time now. I saw a celebrity in Asia using it during a show. 

Does anyone happen to know what bag this is?


----------



## gillyweed

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Can anyone help id this bag? Thanks in advance!




It's by Zac Posen http://www.saksoff5th.com/posen-pou...4232&catargetid=120133820000343917&cadevice=m


----------



## ALilGail

Hello!
I'm new so hopefully I'm posting this in the right place...Can anyone please identify the purse in this photo with Chelsea Handler?
http://instagram.com/p/umey2KI5B8/

Thank you!


----------



## Venetta

Hi everyone-can you please identify this bag? Thanks!

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/FFN_Alamuddin_Amal_FFUK_061414_51450757.jpg


----------



## Mabob

Belongs to a friend, she's had it for a few years..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

gillyweed said:


> It's by Zac Posen http://www.saksoff5th.com/posen-pou...4232&catargetid=120133820000343917&cadevice=m



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## snsaundersva

Bought this at MK outlet and never seen it before. Anyone have this?


----------



## lillyvan

I saw this picture of Amber Heard and would really like to identify the bag she's carrying.  It' s a striped canvas/fabric tote with black leather panel.   If anyone has seen anything similar, please me the know!


http://www.denimblog.com/2014/10/amber-heard-in-citizens-of-humanity-rocket-jeans-in-london-calling/


----------



## barashinda

Anybody know what brand this bag is?? I can't read the print and I can't find a better picture  

Thanks!


----------



## anmldr1

I saw this in nyc. It's the perfect leopard bag. Not sure if anyone knows what brand it is??  Thanks so much


----------



## shskelly

A desperate plea again - can someone please, please help me identify - thank you!!


----------



## collegechic

Think its Tory Burch? I just love the print so much! Would be a few years old





I probably should mention the color was more navy than black IRL


----------



## Loco4Coco

I seen a woman at lunch today and I LOVED her bag.  It was a gold metallic tote and it has rhinestone studs along the front towards the bottom.  The bag almost looked like MK at first, but it wasn't.  It has the same type of MK gold charm hangtag, but it said RD and the bag had a crown zipper pull (I do not think this was a Juicy bag) I asked her where she got it and she told me Vegas.  I am assuming it might be a type of bag from a Western type store.  Any ideas on the maker of this RD mystery bag?!?  TIA


----------



## tatertot

collegechic said:


> Think its Tory Burch? I just love the print so much! Would be a few years old
> 
> I probably should mention the color was more navy than black IRL



This is a Tory Burch


----------



## collegechic

tatertot said:


> This is a Tory Burch


Thanks! Any idea of the style? I just loved the pattern not the bag


----------



## dadabase

Hi guys, 

I'm brand new and can't seem to start a new thread in the celebrity style forum, but I'm desperate to ID this black bag worn by the lovely Diane Kruger. Is anyone able to help a girl out? Looks like it would be a great work/carry-on travel bag  

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## lenarmc

dadabase said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm brand new and can't seem to start a new thread in the celebrity style forum, but I'm desperate to ID this black bag worn by the lovely Diane Kruger. Is anyone able to help a girl out? Looks like it would be a great work/carry-on travel bag
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!


That bag that Diane Kruger is carrying is from Barbara Bui.

http://www.barbarabui.com/us/tote_cod45184364us.html


----------



## Candyfiend

lenarmc said:


> That bag that Diane Kruger is carrying is from Barbara Bui.
> 
> http://www.barbarabui.com/us/tote_cod45184364us.html




Sorry, I don't think Bui is correct call - Diane's bag doesn't have round handle attachment rings, or leather pulls like the Dude bag for starters. I don't have the right answer, however.


----------



## sylphi

Anyone able to identify this purse?


----------



## Elliespurse

sylphi said:


> Anyone able to identify this purse?



Hi, it looks like a 3.1 Phillip Lim 3.1 Phillip Lim 'Pashli' Bag...Anyone?


----------



## isabellam

I have been wracking my mind trying to remember who makes these really exquisite bags.  One of their iconic bags is a Kelly style bag and it has a golden frog or alligator head as part of the closure.  It also has gold feet on the bottom that are shaped like real alligator feet.  Very high quality,expensive bag.  The hardware is real gold plated.  Does this ring any bells??????  Help!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Do you mean Kieselstein-Cord?

This pic is from Christies


----------



## isabellam

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Kieselstein-Cord?
> 
> This pic is from Christies


Yes Ma'am! That's the one!  thanks for replying!  I had Koret and Rosenfeld stuck in my mind, but of course, it was neither of those.  


Isn't it pretty!


good to 'see' you again!


----------



## papertiger

isabellam said:


> Yes Ma'am! That's the one!  thanks for replying!  I had Koret and Rosenfeld stuck in my mind, but of course, it was neither of those.
> 
> 
> Isn't it pretty!
> 
> 
> good to 'see' you again!





My mum's friend owns a BK-D bag and some jewellery too. 

Do I sense a revival about to happen


----------



## isabellam

papertiger said:


> My mum's friend owns a BK-D bag and some jewellery too.
> 
> Do I sense a revival about to happen


BK-D?????  Do tell !!  I want to be part of any revivals of old, good things.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry, in a hurry BK-C = Barry Kieselstein-Cord

I meant, are you looking to buy one?


----------



## isabellam

I'm working on my 'someday' list. Lol.  No funds now.  But they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

isabellam said:


> I'm working on my 'someday' list. Lol.  No funds now.  But they are absolutely beautiful.



I had a check, and I see what you mean, they hold their value quite well for a brand that no longer produces. There is something very collectable about them. Good luck with the hunting (and the saving  )


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Kieselstein-Cord?
> 
> This pic is from Christies



You never fail to amaze me! Goodness PT - you know everything!


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> You never fail to amaze me! Goodness PT - you know everything!



:kiss: 

That's very kind of you to say so, but I am always stunned how much others seem to know (including yourself). So many new bags/brands/lines now I can't keep up .


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> :kiss:
> 
> That's very kind of you to say so, but I am always stunned how much others seem to know (including yourself). So many new bags/brands/lines now I can't keep up .



Yes, it must be quite a job to keep up. exhausting...


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> Yes, it must be quite a job to keep up. exhausting...



One thing I did notice is the new 'stuff' is not that interesting, so I've given up


----------



## hannyy

I picked up this Tumi totebag from a thrift store and was hoping someone can identify what series/model it is.  The corners can be latched down to make the bag smaller and appear less like a purse.  Based upon the size of the pda/cell phone holder I'm going to guess it's around 10 years old.  The dimensions are ~ 18" x 8 "x 14".  My guess from the current lineup of bags it might be equivalent to a Voyager Mansion Carry-All?  Any help is much appreciated.

More pics can be found - here.


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID Olivia Palermo's bag


----------



## V0N1B2

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID Olivia Palermo's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809586


It's the meli melo "thela" bag.
I'm on my tablet so I can't link, but I think there is even a thread here in general handbags with some info on this bag.


----------



## Mariapia

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the meli melo "thela" bag.
> I'm on my tablet so I can't link, but I think there is even a thread here in general handbags with some info on this bag.




Wow! That bag is wonderful!


----------



## Meow87

Is this Michael kors handbag authentic? 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261669840012?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## stealia

Can somebody PLEASE help me as well? I need help with the name or style of this Coach bag. Any takers?


----------



## Elliespurse

stealia said:


> Can somebody PLEASE help me as well? I need help with the name or style of this Coach bag. Any takers?



Hi, you could ask in the Coach forum here: ID This Coach item! -- Post any Coach item name questions here! --

Good luck.


----------



## smallandfeisty

Hi all. Can someone help ID this amazingly buttery bag on Ashley Olsen? Thanks in advance!


EDIT:

Nevermind... Found it. It's most likely an upcoming bag for The Row.


----------



## michcio

What is this Miu Miu bag? There is a smaller tag underneath the Miu Miu tag that says "31."

Thanks!


----------



## gangnamgal

smallandfeisty said:


> Hi all. Can someone help ID this amazingly buttery bag on Ashley Olsen? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Nevermind... Found it. It's most likely an upcoming bag for The Row.


Lovely!


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID this Prada, had no luck in the Prada ID tread and can someone tell me if it's available at the outlet...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks


----------



## Rouge H

starrynite_87 said:


> Can someone please ID this Prada, had no luck in the Prada ID tread and can someone tell me if it's available at the outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


It's a Prada Saffiano Tote.


----------



## unistella

Hi can someone help me identify this bag? does it actually exists in the MK line? I cant seem to find it on the MK website or thru Google Images. Has anyone seen this bag sold before? Is it new? Name? Price?

https://plus.google.com/photos/11337...18095003042721


----------



## Mariapia

unistella said:


> Hi can someone help me identify this bag? does it actually exists in the MK line? I cant seem to find it on the MK website or thru Google Images. Has anyone seen this bag sold before? Is it new? Name? Price?
> 
> 
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/11337...18095003042721




Unistella, the link is not good..


----------



## shatim

Hi ladies can you help me identify this bag? It's not exactly Loewe Flamenco but its family. I am sure though that this is authentic. Just not sure what style. Thanks!

use.com/a1206e3a51fa43b12a45?p=1
use.com/a1206e3a51fa43b12a45?p=1#photo=9

See more pics here:
http://www.use.com/a1206e3a51fa43b12a45?p=1#photo=1


----------



## kimberleym

Can anyone I'd this tote?


----------



## shopgirl151

Help! I watched the Hallmark movie Christmas Under Wraps... Candace Cameron Bure's character carried a delicious bag that I'm unable to find photos of. Satchel style, reminscent  of MK Selma only much larger, straps were short enough to carry over the arm but long enough to use as a shoulder bag. The sides looked like they had zipper splits and possibly tassels? I've never seen a satchel of the size and I loved the oversize quality. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmad122

shopgirl151 said:


> Help! I watched the Hallmark movie Christmas Under Wraps... Candace Cameron Bure's character carried a delicious bag that I'm unable to find photos of. Satchel style, reminscent  of MK Selma only much larger, straps were short enough to carry over the arm but long enough to use as a shoulder bag. The sides looked like they had zipper splits and possibly tassels? I've never seen a satchel of the size and I loved the oversize quality. Any thoughts?




I saw that bag and loved it as well!  I'm sorry I can't help.  I checked wornontv.net, but didn't have any luck.  I wonder if there is a similar website?


----------



## lenarmc

Mariapia said:


> Unistella, the link is not good..


Those are my pictures, and that bag is authentic. It was a limited edition and purchased at the MK store.


----------



## yellowbernie

jmad122 said:


> I saw that bag and loved it as well!  I'm sorry I can't help.  I checked wornontv.net, but didn't have any luck.  I wonder if there is a similar website?


I just googled the bag, and someone put on twitter that it is an H&M bag. I did go to there site, and they have several bags, I think the one she carried is there.  $49.95 It's www.H&M.com/us


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Ladies , can you help me with this bag? Thanks


----------



## MsHermesAU

Does anyone know the brand of Blake's gorgeous black bag? My guess was Gucci but I can't find it anywhere... Thanks for your help!


----------



## MsHermesAU

I tracked it down  It's the Gucci lady lock bag in lizard skin if anyone else is interested


----------



## Liesl

I don't know how to start a new thread, so please excuse this "piggyback" question. Can anyone identify the leather hobo handbag carried by the German character in last night's episode of Homeland (Krieg Nicht Liebe)? Thank you for your assistance! Liesl


----------



## Liesl

Can anyone identify the structured leather hobo carried by the German character in last night's episode of Homeland ("Krieg Nicht Liebe")? Thank you in advance!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> Ladies , can you help me with this bag? Thanks




Anybody? I am desperate &#128529;&#128557;TIA&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Beckyjd

MsHermesAU said:


> I tracked it down  It's the Gucci lady lock bag in lizard skin if anyone else is interested


 
That bag is phenomenal - sigh.


----------



## Beckyjd

gangnamgal said:


> Lovely!


 
Looks amazingly buttery and supple. Beautiful!


----------



## ksadowski

I love this bad from Yolanda Flster's Instagram post. Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Catash

Prada


----------



## ksadowski

You are amazing! Thank you!!


----------



## Catash

ksadowski said:


> You are amazing! Thank you!!



Ah. Knowing too much about purses can be a bad thing.


----------



## Rouge H

ksadowski said:


> I love this bad from Yolanda Flster's Instagram post. Does anyone know who makes it?


That is a gorgeous bag, Yummy!!


----------



## newnew001

i think, if there are more pictures ist more wonderful


----------



## Mmmaniac

Anyone knows this bag?


----------



## healthysaver

I first saw it in the magazine and it said it is from Marshallsonline.  I went to Marshalls online and picture is there but no details.
Does anyone know what this bag is?
I love the bag except it is a little small.  I still would like to find out the brand.
It is not letting me copy and paste the image 
If you google Marshalls Emeral Crossbody Bag, it will come up.
TIA


----------



## gail13

It looks like a inspired version of a Proenza Schouler.  I am not an expert on these bags but it looks similar with some difference to the front flap.


----------



## healthysaver

I thought of PS also but the magazine said price of $38 or near that range under $40.  I just wanted to look up more photos of this bag.


----------



## Dawn

Hi! Any ideas on this bag? Thank you!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Dawn said:


> Hi! Any ideas on this bag? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844464



Hi, it looks like the Givenchy Lucrezia Bag


----------



## DiamondBaby

Hi everyone, Can you guys help me identify the beige bag with the gold chain?


----------



## euromagz

Hello Ladies,

I am new to the purse forum and I apologize if posting on here disturbs anyone but since I am new I was not able to start a new Authenticate this thread and other Chanel threads seemed to be closed. I recently purchased this beauty on ebay and it looks authentic to me compared to my other Chanel bags but the blurry "Made" in Made it Italy concerns me...I am attaching pictures of the bag. Would anyone be able to tell me if the blurry "Made" may be expected? Thank you in advance for any feedback you may have!

Item Name (if you know it):
SERIAL NUMBER: 18841505
Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Handb...vip=true&rt=nc
Seller: hkm-03
Who took the pictures: the buyer
History of the bag: not much, the seller purchased it in CA
Comments: The bag feels and looks authentic in person in comparison to my other bags but I have never seen a blurry "Made it Italy" on a chanel bag before. Please help!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Ok, I've now seen this bag twice in two days on Angelina and Sandy B. So I gotta know what it is - I love it!


----------



## Wudge

KaliDaisy said:


> Ok, I've now seen this bag twice in two days on Angelina and Sandy B. So I gotta know what it is - I love it!



It's a Givenchy Pandora Box bag.


----------



## euromagz

It is the Medium Givenchy box pandora. You can find it at Neiman Marcus, Saks or Barneys.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Wudge said:


> It's a Givenchy Pandora Box bag.





euromagz said:


> It is the Medium Givenchy box pandora. You can find it at Neiman Marcus, Saks or Barneys.



Thank you both!!


----------



## papertiger

DiamondBaby said:


> Hi everyone, Can you guys help me identify the beige bag with the gold chain?



Hi, I think it's the Victoria Beckham Hexagonal Chain shoulder bag


----------



## DiamondBaby

papertiger said:


> Hi, I think it's the Victoria Beckham Hexagonal Chain shoulder bag



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Susie P

Can someone tell me what bag Eileen Davidson is carrying in these photos?  I'm obsessed with this green bag!  Thank you!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-Yolanda-Foster-make-peace-lunch-date.html


----------



## fuzzymummy

Wudge said:


> It's a Givenchy Pandora Box bag.


 I love your avatar.  Who is that?  Some of those silent films stars were so beautiful.


----------



## Wudge

fuzzymummy said:


> I love your avatar.  Who is that?  Some of those silent films stars were so beautiful.



It's Lillian Gish. She's so beautiful!


----------



## Lovemywifee

I recently saw a bag while downtown. It was white leather with criss-cross stiching at a 45 degree angle making about a 3/4in cushion pattern over the entire bag. The bag was about a foot wide and 10in tall with a gold chain. Does anyone have any idea what kind of bag this is?


----------



## LVnatic

Lovemywifee said:


> I recently saw a bag while downtown. It was white leather with criss-cross stiching at a 45 degree angle making about a 3/4in cushion pattern over the entire bag. The bag was about a foot wide and 10in tall with a gold chain. Does anyone have any idea what kind of bag this is?




Sounds like a Marc Jacobs Stam bag.


----------



## Aniek

Hi,

Could someone please identify this bag for me?
I think I'm in love


----------



## lenarmc

Aniek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please identify this bag for me?
> I think I'm in love


Givenchy Pandora


----------



## healthysaver

Wow, can someone ID her boots (Angelina Jolie above pic)?  I need a boots like that -stylewise 



Aniek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please identify this bag for me?
> I think I'm in love


----------



## Aniek

Thanks lenarmc!


----------



## rdgldy

healthysaver said:


> Wow, can someone ID her boots (Angelina Jolie above pic)?  I need a boots like that -stylewise




these are similar boots, not the same.

http://www.loefflerrandall.com/LRProduct.aspx?ProductID=1095&CategoryID=11


----------



## 5thelement

So I just rewatched NBC's series, SMASH, again and am just a teeny bit obsessed with Ivy Lynn's (played by Megan Hilty) studio bag. It's a ginormous shoulder bag with two rolled handles, and possibly also has a body length strap. I've gotten a couple of screen shots, but they're not terribly clear. Would appreciate any ideas about the bag ID or suggestions for similar. Thanks!


----------



## spotydoty

Hi all!

I'm currently on the hunt for the perfect diaper bag as I am 6 months pregnant with my first. This is a totally random picture that's making the rounds online right now that the guy is carrying but I'm dying to know who makes this diaper bag?! Anyone know??

Http://www.tmz.com/#Article/2015/01/04/olivier-martinez-battery-halle-berry-lax-airport-fight


----------



## vintagerose

Hi! Can anyone please help me ID the pink bag shown in the photo below: 






Thanks!


----------



## cecilieisa

@citygirl99 it is fake, mine got the exact same numbers and look the same in a different color


----------



## Easyeve

Hello guys, frequent lurker (love purse forum!) but I decided to post because I desperately need help identifying and even finding a bag. I know it's by an Italian designer called Bhailiu but I can't find the exact bag anywhere. I have even looked at their website but it might be an older design? If anyone can kindly direct me to where I can buy it, I will be extremely grateful. I do need to clarify that I can find its smaller version but not the exact size of the bag in the image. it's a really long shot but where else than a purse forum can I get help finding a bag 

Thanks again,

Now, for the bag in question:  http://www.jimmygorgeous.com/2014/10/turtleneck.html


----------



## Rouge H

Easyeve said:


> Hello guys, frequent lurker (love purse forum!) but I decided to post because I desperately need help identifying and even finding a bag. I know it's by an Italian designer called Bhailiu but I can't find the exact bag anywhere. I have even looked at their website but it might be an older design? If anyone can kindly direct me to where I can buy it, I will be extremely grateful. I do need to clarify that I can find its smaller version but not the exact size of the bag in the image. it's a really long shot but where else than a purse forum can I get help finding a bag
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Now, for the bag in question:  http://www.jimmygorgeous.com/2014/10/turtleneck.html



It says 

Bag: Bhailiu


----------



## S.Dali

Hi all

Found it , its DIOR 

Can you please identify the following purse


----------



## rainita

Easyeve said:


> Hello guys, frequent lurker (love purse forum!) but I decided to post because I desperately need help identifying and even finding a bag. I know it's by an Italian designer called Bhailiu but I can't find the exact bag anywhere. I have even looked at their website but it might be an older design? If anyone can kindly direct me to where I can buy it, I will be extremely grateful. I do need to clarify that I can find its smaller version but not the exact size of the bag in the image. it's a really long shot but where else than a purse forum can I get help finding a bag
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Now, for the bag in question:  http://www.jimmygorgeous.com/2014/10/turtleneck.html


Perhaps contact the company directly and ask them if it's still available, it's the best and most direct route to finding the bag.

Good Luck.


----------



## rainita

Rouge H said:


> It says
> 
> Bag: Bhailiu


Read Easyeve's message in full, it says she knows the designer already, just can't find the specific bag.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

. Hai ladies  , CAN you help me please? I posted it a few weeks ago but nobody answered me .... TIA&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## vitcoria

Hi everyone!  I hope someone may help me with this.  I have been looking high & low and can't figure out who makes this bag. Please let me know!! 


http://www.worldwidenewsonline.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/c/scan0002_5_6.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## spinner

Can someone please help me identify this 3.1 Phillip Lim bag?  I found it at a consignment shop, but have no idea which style it is.  The bag is about 12" wide and 14" tall.

Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

spinner said:


> Can someone please help me identify this 3.1 Phillip Lim bag?  I found it at a consignment shop, but have no idea which style it is.  The bag is about 12" wide and 14" tall.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm pretty sure this is from the Phillip Lim for Target line, but I don't know they style name.

Eta: on amazon http://www.amazon.com/3-1-Phillip-Lim-Target®-Gusset/dp/B00FCEGJFO


----------



## MoSoupy

vitcoria said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope someone may help me with this.  I have been looking high & low and can't figure out who makes this bag. Please let me know!!
> 
> 
> http://www.worldwidenewsonline.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/c/scan0002_5_6.jpg
> 
> Thank you!!



I don't know for sure but this looks like Max Mara's New Hollywood bag. Bloomingdales has a black one online.


----------



## gem55555

Hello

I'm looking for this bag this lady has in this picture. Looks like Dooney Bourke, but I can't find the model. Thank you 

https://40.media.tumblr.com/39fda49ed4ae6b5938f5718081da892b/tumblr_ni6jhmP8Sj1rpuw07o1_400.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

enewstv said:


> hi,  does anyone know if this item is authentic judging from the photos ?
> 
> 
> https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?showtopic=3434639&hl=chanel+cambon
> 
> 
> tq



Hi, it's best to ask for authentication in the Chanel forum here: Authenticate This CHANEL &#8226; Read the rules & use format outlined in 1st/2nd posts


Good luck.


----------



## seton

gem55555 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking for this bag this lady has in this picture. Looks like Dooney Bourke, but I can't find the model. Thank you
> 
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/39fda49ed4ae6b5938f5718081da892b/tumblr_ni6jhmP8Sj1rpuw07o1_400.jpg



that's bc it's NOT a DB


----------



## CowsGoMoo

Hi!

Would anyone know what this Bally bag is called? And what year/season it came out?

It was given by an aunt a few years back and I'm thinking of selling it.

Thank you!


----------



## TheM8rix

Hi!

I recently  acquired this scrumptious Michael Kors bag, but was unable to identify it or learn more about it.   Anyone see it before?  Any and all info would be appreciated!


----------



## TheM8rix

Here are the pics...


----------



## c.lauren

Hello! Saw this beautiful bag on pinterest. can anyone help me identify?

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/05/6a/59/056a59a4f2cd35593146b77710be0d54.jpg


----------



## c.lauren

Hello! Saw this beautiful bag on pinterest. can anyone help me identify?

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/05/6a/59/056a59a4f2cd35593146b77710be0d54.jpg


----------



## RachyShenel

That's the Everlane petra crossbody! https://everlane.com/collections/petra/products/womens-petra-crossbody-black


----------



## tmboudre

rainita said:


> Perhaps contact the company directly and ask them if it's still available, it's the best and most direct route to finding the bag.
> 
> Good Luck.



I have not seached long.  So far finding it 5 times it was sold by http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...g&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-VpbvY6XaJvyWFSqNuSyygA#/


----------



## tmboudre

tmboudre said:


> I have not seached long.  So far finding it 5 times it was sold by http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...g&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-VpbvY6XaJvyWFSqNuSyygA#/



Hard to find this bag......though it seems Taylor Swift has connections.  She is carrying one in must photo's.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Hi,
I'm not positive, but I think it might be Everlane. Best of luck!

https://www.everlane.com/collections/petra/products/womens-petra-crossbody-black


----------



## jsweet

Could someone please identify this Prada? It's from their spring 2014 line.


----------



## mothbeast

I'm looking for a id on a tote bag I keep seeing in downtown SF. It's large and fairly plain 2 strap tote bag. It could be pebbled leather or it could be faux. I've seen it in a caramel tan and one other color. The distinctive thing is that it looks like it's inside out or is perhaps reversible. On the ones I remember the straps are sewn to the inside of the bag and the stitching for the sides that would usually be flipped inside is outside.


----------



## lenarmc

I've seen a bag like that from Kate Spade Saturday.  It was called the Inside Out bag. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## PhantaBitten

Anyone watch Real World Skeletons? Can you identify the crossbody bag that Sylvia is wearing in the episode "All the King's Women"? She's wearing it in the last 20 minutes of the show. Thanks!


----------



## spotydoty

Does anyone recognize the brand or name of this bag??
Due with my first baby in just a few weeks and I love this diaper bag! Please help me id!!!


----------



## tmboudre

spotydoty said:


> Does anyone recognize the brand or name of this bag??
> Due with my first baby in just a few weeks and I love this diaper bag! Please help me id!!!



Target carries it, its called Skip Hop Chelsea Diaper Bag - Black around $100.00

Hope that helps.....

Tammy~


----------



## cologne

mothbeast said:


> I'm looking for a id on a tote bag I keep seeing in downtown SF. It's large and fairly plain 2 strap tote bag. It could be pebbled leather or it could be faux. I've seen it in a caramel tan and one other color. The distinctive thing is that it looks like it's inside out or is perhaps reversible. On the ones I remember the straps are sewn to the inside of the bag and the stitching for the sides that would usually be flipped inside is outside.



Try urban outfitters http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ns_accessories_w_acc_bags&silhouettes=totes#/


----------



## ushakova

Can anyone identify the red and black bags in these pictures?
I have been looking everywhere, but can't figure our which brand it is.
I would really appreciate any help!








studded-hearts.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/studded-hearts-NYFW-Spring-Summer-2015-shows-streetstyle-levis.jpg


----------



## tmboudre

cologne said:


> Try urban outfitters http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ns_accessories_w_acc_bags&silhouettes=totes#/



Reversible Vegan Leather Tote & Wristlet   comes in 4 colors Black/ Cognac  Pink/Taupe
  (not bad for the price) ... going to look at the size.  Good luck.  Let me know if this is the purse.

By Street Level  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/street-...yid=0&fashionColor=Pink/+Taupe&resultback=300


----------



## tmboudre

mothbeast said:


> I'm looking for a id on a tote bag I keep seeing in downtown SF. It's large and fairly plain 2 strap tote bag. It could be pebbled leather or it could be faux. I've seen it in a caramel tan and one other color. The distinctive thing is that it looks like it's inside out or is perhaps reversible. On the ones I remember the straps are sewn to the inside of the bag and the stitching for the sides that would usually be flipped inside is outside.



Reversible Vegan Leather Tote & Wristlet comes in 4 colors Black/ Cognac Pink/Taupe
(not bad for the price) ... going to look at the size. Good luck. Let me know if this is the purse.

By Street Level 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/street-l...resultback=300


----------



## tmboudre

tmboudre said:


> reversible vegan leather tote & wristlet   comes in 4 colors black/ cognac  pink/taupe
> (not bad for the price) ... Going to look at the size.  Good luck.  Let me know if this is the purse.
> 
> By street level
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/street-...yid=0&fashioncolor=pink/+taupe&resultback=300


 

t~


----------



## tmboudre

cologne said:


> Try urban outfitters http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ns_accessories_w_acc_bags&silhouettes=totes#/





mothbeast said:


> I'm looking for a id on a tote bag I keep seeing in downtown SF. It's large and fairly plain 2 strap tote bag. It could be pebbled leather or it could be faux. I've seen it in a caramel tan and one other color. The distinctive thing is that it looks like it's inside out or is perhaps reversible. On the ones I remember the straps are sewn to the inside of the bag and the stitching for the sides that would usually be flipped inside is outside.



Reversible Vegan Leather Tote & Wristlet comes in 4 colors Black/ Cognac Pink/Taupe
(not bad for the price) ... going to look at the size. Good luck. Let me know if this is the purse.

By Street Level 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/street-l...resultback=300


----------



## sissa

Hello! 
 I have been far for the forum from a while (but not far from loving bags..). it is time to come back!
 I have a question for you all, and I am absolutely sure that you can help me!
 I need your help to identify the following bags:
 - the tweed bag in the first picture (maybe a Kate Spade?)
- the Yellow bag in the second picture
 - the pale pink bag and the orange bag (close to the pink) in the third picture


 Thanks for your help. Silvia


----------



## Tokki1111

Hi, does anyone know who makes the bag the girl is carrying in this picture?

http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/319531/felicia/

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ilovebagstoo

Hi, does anyone know what this lovely bag is? This is Taylor Swift back when she was going out with Conor Kennedy. Thanks and fingers crossed!!


----------



## solange

Help, please!  Does this look like anything anyone is familiar with?


----------



## Ultragoat

Hi all could anybody help me?  This Purse just says Alexander on it. Alexander Wang and Derek Alexander purses both always seem to have the whole names on them. Any ideas? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Ultragoat

This is another shot of it


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

solange said:


> Help, please!  Does this look like anything anyone is familiar with?


The lock closure looks like Ferragamo to me- not sure of the style though.


----------



## solange

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The lock closure looks like Ferragamo to me- not sure of the style though.



That's a start!  Thank you!


----------



## wifeyb

Kate spade, in love!!! what's the name and other color options??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mariapia

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The lock closure looks like Ferragamo to me- not sure of the style though.




I agree! Looks like Ferragamo to me too.


----------



## perfectlynailed

hey guys. I've attached a photo of a Alexander wang Rocco bag to be aunthenticated. If you could help I would be very happy. Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## perfectlynailed

Oops, I've just seen this says identify and not authenticate. My apologies. Still any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA &#128536;


----------



## sissa

sissa said:


> Hello!
> I have been far for the forum from a while (but not far from loving bags..). it is time to come back!
> I have a question for you all, and I am absolutely sure that you can help me!
> I need your help to identify the following bags:
> - the tweed bag in the first picture (maybe a Kate Spade?)
> - the Yellow bag in the second picture
> - the pale pink bag and the orange bag (close to the pink) in the third picture
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. Silvia


 
Up please! thanks!


----------



## escety

Hi, does anyone know who made this bag (small tote with handles) in the picture below? Thanks!


----------



## solange

Mariapia said:


> I agree! Looks like Ferragamo to me too.



Thank you.


----------



## manythemiles

Hi, can anyone help ID this bag for me? (links because the pictures are big)

http://i.imgur.com/SkPOFZ7.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/w5EBhWl.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ZUaqpiI.jpg


----------



## piky1

Does anyone know what this bag is:  TIA


----------



## LilFendi

Hi there!  

I have noticed Zara bags are usually inspired by premium designer handbag styles.  For example, right now they have a couple with chains and openings similar to the Chanel Boy bags, Fendi 2Jour look-a-likes, and even Celine!  Thing is...they are made out of fake leather.  So anyway, I came across this one and want to know what "designer" handbag this resembles!  i love this silhouette and wish to get my hands on the real thing 

http://www.zara.com/us/en/shoes---bags/woman/bags/mini-city-office-bag-c598018p2481060.html

Thank you in advance!


----------



## escety

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone know who made the backpack on the right (red)?


----------



## sirpokey

Can anyone identify this bag and wallet?  I am trying to get new ones for my wife for our anniversary.  She has mentioned multiple times over the last few months how she loves them and wishes she had new ones.  


https://www.dropbox.com/sc/okhzz30nvczjnkz/AAA7zAztGyCiRFtH49S3vwv7a

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## AvidAquarius

Hey, So I'm here because I have a bag that I'm not very familiar with. Inside it says Gianni Versace, but I don't know what line it is from. Don't know whether to sell it or just use it as an Ipad case. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tryn2rson

I am sorry I am replying instead of posting a new thread.  I am a very excited about a bag that I found, but I cannot post pics or start a new discussion as I am brand new.  Is there any way I could send someone a picture or someone help me post the picture, I would love to know about this bag.   Sorry, I just get excited and a little inpatient.   THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dawn

Hi! A friend posted this picture but I'm not comfortable asking her to ask her friend who makes her bag...

Would love your help identifying it! Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Dawn said:


> Hi! A friend posted this picture but I'm not comfortable asking her to ask her friend who makes her bag...
> 
> Would love your help identifying it! Thank you so much!


It looks like a basic Prada Boston Bag.


----------



## Dawn

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a basic Prada Boston Bag.



Thank you! I think you are right.


----------



## protein_

Hiya!

Not sure if this has been posted yet

Could someone help ID this bag Kate Moss has been wearing?

I'm at a complete loss!!

Thank you!

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/03/02/263B668E00000578-0-image-m-32_1425287501507.jpg


----------



## protein_

escety said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know who made the backpack on the right (red)?



Vince Camuto "Gia" Backpack, I think!


----------



## escety

protein_ said:


> Vince Camuto "Gia" Backpack, I think!



Thank you!


----------



## gouda53

Hey Guys!

I'm not sure if this is the right thread, but I visited England last year and picked up this purse from Primark for 7 pounds (!!)

It quickly became my absolutely favorite bag! I was wondering if anyone knew of a similar (better quality) purse/handbag out there.
I'm in love with the blush color and scalloped/laser cut detailing, not to mention the cambridge-esque bag (not sure if that's what its called)

I would LOVE any help, as this bag is getting worn and I would be heartbroken if it broke before I found a replacement!

LOVE YOU!


----------



## gouda53

AHH I think the above image isn't showing - I'm so sorry if this is spamming people, but i'll reattach the image link here:

http://imgur.com/Mmre0fn


----------



## Divealicious

gouda53 said:


> AHH I think the above image isn't showing - I'm so sorry if this is spamming people, but i'll reattach the image link here:
> 
> http://imgur.com/Mmre0fn



It looks very Mulberry inspired. They did a 'Cookie' line a few years ago which featured similar laser cutting, like this Cookie Bayswater Satchel. hope this helps!


----------



## Hildegard

What about this bag?

s16.postimg.org/toezcwlwl/bag.jpg

Can you please help me identify?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Divealicious

Hildegard said:


> What about this bag?
> 
> s16.postimg.org/toezcwlwl/bag.jpg
> 
> Can you please help me identify?
> 
> Thank you guys!



Could be a Michael  Kors Jet Set shopper? Your pic is kinda tiny...


----------



## Linda865

I believe it is the Rebecca Minkoff Tri Zip Jealous satchel


----------



## martem

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I've inherited it from my grandmother and it is from 40s or 50s. It probably isn't identifiable, being so old and doubtfully from any known designer, but any information is appreciated. Like the name of this type of buckle.


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like Ferragamo or Lauren by the clasp
Nice bag you should refurbish it.


----------



## Bijoux184

Hi does anybody know the brand of the bag in the attachment?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mariapia

martem said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag? I've inherited it from my grandmother and it is from 40s or 50s. It probably isn't identifiable, being so old and doubtfully from any known designer, but any information is appreciated. Like the name of this type of buckle.




Thinking of Ferragamo ....


----------



## JackPKA1

Hi - can someone please help me identify this bag?!?!


----------



## skyqueen

JackPKA1 said:


> Hi - can someone please help me identify this bag?!?!


I believe the Nina Ricci Marche leather tote...gorgeous bag!


----------



## i love louie

Found it on here

http://modaoperandi.com/ sky queen is correct on the name


----------



## nascar fan

JackPKA1 said:


> Hi - can someone please help me identify this bag?!?!


Oh my gosh!  I just bought this bag yesterday!


----------



## JackPKA1

nascar fan said:


> Oh my gosh!  I just bought this bag yesterday!


 


Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## saniday

Hi!

Do any of you recognise this bag?
I tried some brands she owns, but no luck
thanks in advance


----------



## euki

Hi! Can you help identify this bag?


----------



## EmileLove

saniday said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do any of you recognise this bag?
> I tried some brands she owns, but no luck
> thanks in advance



I believe this is the Me Char Large Char Char Shoulder Bag. Here is a picture of the bag:


----------



## saniday

EmileLove said:


> I believe this is the Me Char Large Char Char Shoulder Bag. Here is a picture of the bag:
> View attachment 2931885



Thanks so much, this helps a lot!


----------



## Hannahlouisev

Identity request!

I spotted an amazing bag on the train just now but didn't get a picture - it was black, fairly structured with both long and short straps. It had suede you side paneling and I think the main body was a saffiano effect (not 100% sure on the saffiano). I couldn't see any labelling on it so I think it might be a past season Zara bag...however it looked good quality so might not be! It reminded me of a more casual sac de jour...

I've searched Google images high and low with no luck so any help would be amazing!


----------



## INeedThemAll

Hi there, is anyone able to identify this handbag? It's on the gilt homepage but unfortunately not a part of the product offering.

Thanks very much!

cdn2.giltcdn.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0005/0057/500575920/orig.jpg


----------



## vfifi29

Hi! Does anybody know what bag this one is?


----------



## Gjaya

Hello friends, 

I Got this picture of handbag in an email from my aunt who wanted me to buy this for her, but she has no idea of the brand. Can anyone help me identify this bag and where I could possibly buy this? I have more pictures is bags that are like this, let me know and I can upload few more. Thank you very much. 

Jaya


----------



## Divealicious

Gjaya said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I Got this picture of handbag in an email from my aunt who wanted me to buy this for her, but she has no idea of the brand. Can anyone help me identify this bag and where I could possibly buy this? I have more pictures is bags that are like this, let me know and I can upload few more. Thank you very much.
> 
> Jaya



The House of Tara 

http://www.inonit.in/bicycle-vintage-print-laptop-bag/iid-1313221


----------



## Gjaya

Omg Divealicious....thank you so so much!! You are awesome! 

Jaya


----------



## JJBgirl

Hi Ladies! I know many of you are real experts here! Please, help me  identify this clutch! I saw it online and I want it sooo bad now! I cannot sleep, I cannot eat.... I want it!!!Thank  you in advance for your help!


----------



## laksalala

Hi all, anyone know what bag this is? Thanks a million!


----------



## Elliespurse

laksalala said:


> Hi all, anyone know what bag this is? Thanks a million!
> View attachment 2940221



Hi, it's Moynat (Petite Réjane), see this thread Official MOYNAT Thread


----------



## laksalala

Thank you so much Ellie!


----------



## MrsDarcy

I'm in love... What brand or bag is this, can you help please?


----------



## Elliespurse

MrsDarcy said:


> View attachment 2941863
> 
> 
> I'm in love... What brand or bag is this, can you help please?



Hi, it's Gucci.


----------



## kotoko17

Please help me find out what brand is this BAG?


----------



## lenarmc

That pink bag isn't Saint Laurent?


----------



## Divealicious

I agree, looks like Saint Laurent to me


----------



## seton

MrsDarcy said:


> View attachment 2941863
> 
> 
> I'm in love... What brand or bag is this, can you help please?




gucci swing tote


----------



## hnreisig

Hello, 
I've been referred to this thread from the Luis Vuitton forum...

The purse I am selling is for a friend of mine who is scared to use  ebay; she's 78 years old and the Internet is scary for her.  She's  fallen on hard times, and I'd like to help her out. 

These are the facts that I know for sure:
My friend purchased this purse in the 1980's from Nieman Marcus.  
She said she paid $800 for it.   
The purse is red leather and says "French" on it. 
It comes with a dust bag that says "French company" on the tiny ribbon drawstring.
It is 14" x 10" by 2" (measurements are approximate, but I can get absolutes if need.)
There were no markings on the grommets or anything other than what is here.
<edit > I just saw a marketing on the keyring snap thing that I've  never seen before...I will find out what it says...

I can't find *anything* on "French company purse" in google.  I did find  a thing that Louis Vuitton paired with the French Luggage company in  the late 1970's to the early 1990's to make purses.

Is this a Louis Vuitton from the French Luggage company?  Or is it something else?  What information can you give to me about it?  I know absolutely nothing.

Here are photos of it. 
Thank you.


----------



## jellyv

^Hello,
You were answered already in the LV thread where you posted the same question. It's by the French Company of Covina, CA, and is _not _a Louis Vuitton  bag. The French Company made its own line of bags, and they were not terribly expensive. Your friend significantly misremembers what she paid--there's nearly no chance it was $800 in the 1980s.

If you search eBay for "vintage French Company bag" you will see their market value today. As examples, here's a black leather in poor condition that recently sold for $61
http://www.ebay.com/itm/French-Comp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

A red leather bag in nice condition is currently being offered at $125, although it remains to be seen if it sells for this price:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/French-Comp...270?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4637598c7e

Hope this helps.


----------



## hnreisig

I am so sorry, I must have misread the post.  I thought I was to repost the question here.  I really don't try to be "that annoying one on forums who stirs the pot and p*sses everyone off."  Because I hate that person.

And yes, you've helped me so much.  Thank you.

So, to be clear, is "The French Company" the same as the company that is the luggage company?  

When I do a search on "Vintage French Company Bag" everything that comes up is Luis Vuitton...?

(I also learned that I need to use the term "bag" and not "purse"...)


----------



## jellyv

hnreisig said:


> So, to be clear, is "The French Company" the same as the company that is the luggage company?
> 
> When I do a search on "Vintage French Company Bag" everything that comes up is Luis Vuitton...?



Glad to help. 
Definitely, if you search eBay for the term "vintage French Company Bag," you will turn up the non-LV bags as well. I just tried it.

The company was called The French Company. Here's what the old LV label looked like when it had that partnership--note that it says "French Co." and not "French Luggage Co."


----------



## hnreisig

jellyv said:


> Glad to help.
> Definitely, if you search eBay for the term "vintage French Company Bag," you will turn up the non-LV bags as well. I just tried it.
> 
> The company was called The French Company. Here's what the old LV label looked like when it had that partnership--note that it says "French Co." and not "French Luggage Co."
> 
> View attachment 2945478



Thank you.  This has helped me so much.


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Hello,

Could anyone tell me the designer of this bag on the Sartorialist?

http://images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2015/03/3515parisC5914.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

Hi, found this on Pinterest, please help! TIA


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> Hi, found this on Pinterest, please help! TIA



anyone??


----------



## SophiaWasHere

dyyong said:


> Hi, found this on Pinterest, please help! TIA


It's by KARA
http://www.shopbop.com/classic-mess...xtid=affprg_CJ_SB_US-2936164-Lyst+Ltd-3852549


----------



## mkr

vintagerose said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help me ID the pink bag shown in the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if anyone answered your question on this bag but it the Giorgio Armani Borgonuovo Bag.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Anyone know what mulberry this is please?


----------



## Elliespurse

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Anyone know what mulberry this is please?



Hi, you could also ask in the Mulberry forum here: Identify This Mulberry

Good luck.


----------



## saniday

saniday said:


> Hello lovely people,
> I'm looking for this bag.
> One of the assumptions was Balenciaga, but so far I've looked and it doesn't seem like it, also her strap is different.
> Would appreciate your help a lot, thanks in advance



Unfortunately i don't have better pics. It has a braided handle.






 might it be Linea Pelle?
I've tried so many brands already.
thanks x


----------



## pxhoxo

Can someone please help me identify this bag or suggest anything similar?


----------



## Alba109

can somebody ID Jamie Dornan's gym bag?


----------



## Lct08

Hello guys!

I saw this online and I am really interest to know what is the name of the style of this particular Lamb Bag.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## b4rbie

I would be very grateful if someone could help me identify the model of this Longchamp bag please?

Thank you.


----------



## saniday

can anyone help me with this bag? thanks a lot in advance :]



*UPDATE:
found it!*
http://www.oroton.com/metier-satchel/w9/i4314375/


----------



## papertiger

Lct08 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I saw this online and I am really interest to know what is the name of the style of this particular Lamb Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I was going to say it looks scarily _like_ a vintage Ted Lapidus (about 1983) I have no idea what Lamb bag it is


----------



## vintagerose

mkr said:


> I don't know if anyone answered your question on this bag but it the Giorgio Armani Borgonuovo Bag.



Oh my goodness! Thank you so so much for helping me ID this bag! I have been looking everywhere for this and I finally know who makes it! You are absolutely wonderful - can't thank you enough!!


----------



## mkr

vintagerose said:


> Oh my goodness! Thank you so so much for helping me ID this bag! I have been looking everywhere for this and I finally know who makes it! You are absolutely wonderful - can't thank you enough!!


You're very welcome!  I have the medium in black and I love it.  If you need any help finding it you can PM me.  I spent a lot of time researching this bag.  It retails at GA for $2095 for the medium but I was able to find it for $700.  But if you want pink it will be hard to find.  Good luck!


----------



## Mguc00

Anyone know who the designer for this bag is? Have been looking for days! Thanks in advance!


----------



## lenarmc

Mguc00 said:


> View attachment 2963025
> 
> 
> Anyone know who the designer for this bag is? Have been looking for days! Thanks in advance!



Looks like a Loeffler Randall Rider bag. I've been eyeing one at Saks. They run around $475-$525 depending on size and materials. The one I want in the medium size in leather is $525. I think that they are also sold at Nordstrom.


----------



## Bailey1856

Hello,new to the purseforum here and I was just wondering if someone can tell me what brand this purse is.  I really like the style, looks like there are lots of pockets.


----------



## Charlie4

Hello, I'm trying to find out who made this clutch. Will someone help me please? Thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/231500860397...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Divealicious

Charlie4 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to find out who made this clutch. Will someone help me please? Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231500860397...:MEBIDX:IT



" This listing has been removed, or this item is not available. "


----------



## Charlie4

Divealicious said:


> " This listing has been removed, or this item is not available. "


Sorry about that. Please try this link. Thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Har...T5HbVfJ8iIbT9XpcrpY20%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Murdamama

Can someone tell me who the designer of this bag is?


----------



## gillyweed

Murdamama said:


> Can someone tell me who the designer of this bag is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968502




It's by Sophie Hulme


----------



## Murdamama

gillyweed said:


> It's by Sophie Hulme




Thank you so much!


----------



## Charlie4

Charlie4 said:


> Sorry about that. Please try this link. Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Har...T5HbVfJ8iIbT9XpcrpY20%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I've been doing a little research. I saw several similar items on Etsy that resemble this clutch. I believe it is a vintage Walborg metal clutch. 

Anyone else agree?


----------



## lesAdrets

Charlie4 said:


> I've been doing a little research. I saw several similar items on Etsy that resemble this clutch. I believe it is a vintage Walborg metal clutch.
> 
> Anyone else agree?



Search "saks fifth avenue serpent evening bag"


----------



## Charlie4

lesAdrets said:


> Search "saks fifth avenue serpent evening bag"


Awesome! Thank you so much for attaching those photos. That is the exact clutch I've been looking for.


----------



## BB2005

I recently spotted this DVF bag on DVf herself whilst watching House of DVF. I have been told it's the sultra knit metallic leather hobo (H2274053F14)  however I can't help but feel that they are different bags. I've searched the net, google images etc but cannot find anything with the same design. Is it a stephanie hobo and if so which version. The design details seem to have changed over the years.


----------



## pursegirl0927

can someone PLEAAASE help me identify the designer and style of this bag please? I'm pretty sure it's Celine but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Elliespurse

pursegirl0927 said:


> can someone PLEAAASE help me identify the designer and style of this bag please? I'm pretty sure it's Celine but I haven't been able to find it.



Hi, it's VBH Brera. See these threads:

And They Lived Happily Ever After!!!

The VBH Brera Double-Zip Satchel - OMG!


----------



## RTSwez

Can someone please help with this beautiful Gucci Bag. Is this still available? What's the name/model? Thanks


----------



## gseo_

Hi guys! Could someone please help me identify Kendall's bag? I'm sorry there aren't better pictures!


----------



## lenarmc

gseo_ said:


> Hi guys! Could someone please help me identify Kendall's bag? I'm sorry there aren't better pictures!




Looks like Versace.


----------



## papertiger

RTSwez said:


> View attachment 2974681
> View attachment 2974682
> 
> Can someone please help with this beautiful Gucci Bag. Is this still available? What's the name/model? Thanks



For the benefit of others, New Ladies Web Hobo

 This has been answered in 2 threads already. Good luck with finding one.


----------



## RTSwez

papertiger said:


> For the benefit of others, New Ladies Web Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> This has been answered in 2 threads already. Good luck with finding one.




Hey PT. sorry. I wanted to delete my posts in the other 2 threads. But I just didn't know how to. I'm not a regular on Purse Forum. Any help is welcome


----------



## papertiger

RTSwez said:


> Hey PT. sorry. I wanted to delete my posts in the other 2 threads. But I just didn't know how to. I'm not a regular on Purse Forum. Any help is welcome



Don't worry. I don't think they warrant deleting, and you did ask another question on the thread you started. Just please try to keep in mind for the future, nuf said


----------



## TravelBug

I saw an older woman in London carry an all black bag made with s*mall rectangle/square plastic plates (strung together by a fabric)*?  I should have taken a picture .... it was a very simple but edgy bag.  Does anybody know what that could be?

TIA!


----------



## TravelBug

TravelBug said:


> I saw an older woman in London carry an all black bag made with *small rectangle/square plastic plates (strung together by a fabric)*?  I should have taken a picture .... it was a very simple but edgy bag.  Does anybody know what that could be?
> 
> TIA!



Edited: it sort of looked like this except it was made with real plastic plates and looked much sturdier.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Women-p...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item541179fdcd


----------



## lesAdrets

TravelBug said:


> Edited: it sort of looked like this except it was made with real plastic plates and looked much sturdier.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Women-p...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item541179fdcd



Issey Miyake Bao Bao?


----------



## TravelBug

lesAdrets said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao?



Could be!  Except I don't remember the diagonal lines ... In any case, now I am going to check out the Issey Miyake!  Thank you!


----------



## eugenialovebags

&#65532;&#65532;Hi there Im new to the forum and I was wondering if anyone here could help me.
Yesterday I was watching a brilliant new drama on BBC Iplayer and I really have to find out where the bags belonging to one of the main characters comes from.
The character is Aumea (I think) and the show is on BBC3 called Tatau. 
Here is a screen shot, thanks 
s16.postimg.org/4hvw8xqat/bags_Page_1.jpg

edit - dont know why but the image wont appear, but the URL works


----------



## mulberryfan1981

Hi, I saw this black satchel in a Daily Mail post and am desperate to find out what bag this is. Anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## musique86

i think those are authentic


----------



## Pitcher15

popsugar.com/celebrity/photo-gallery/32150842/image/32150863/Lauren-Conrad-flashed-her-engagement-ring-while-shopping

Anyone know which designer this wallet is? I LOVE IT!!
Thank x


----------



## Siouxa

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me the designer of this bag on the Sartorialist?
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.thesartorialist.com/thumbnails/2015/03/3515parisC5914.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




It's Lancel's Charlie bag. I would love to know if you can buy it in the U.S. It's a gorgeous bag and looks practical for everyday use, too.


----------



## Young1987

Can anybody identify this bag worn by Emily Thorne on Reveng? (First season, I think). Thanks!!


----------



## Young1987

Young1987 said:


> Can anybody identify this bag worn by Emily Thorne on Reveng? (First season, I think). Thanks!!


Here's another shot


----------



## vfifi29

Hi, does anybody know what handbag this one is?


----------



## papertiger

vfifi29 said:


> Hi, does anybody know what handbag this one is?



It's a Gucci Ramble Reversible Leather Tote in Black and Rose-beige


----------



## vfifi29

Thanks!


----------



## jackofthorns

hi would anyone be able to help me identify this moschino bag name/year and approx retail price?


----------



## RTSwez

please can someone tell me what brand handbag this is. Thanks


----------



## MoSoupy

RTSwez said:


> View attachment 2997660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please can someone tell me what brand handbag this is. Thanks



It looks like a Tod's Helmut tote. I love that bag. Unfortunately, it came out years ago and I never got it


----------



## RTSwez

MoSoupy said:


> It looks like a Tod's Helmut tote. I love that bag. Unfortunately, it came out years ago and I never got it




Thank you  Hope Tod's brings it back again and we both can buy it


----------



## bagseeker2

Hi,

Apologies for the tiny picture.. trying to buy this bag for my wife. She says it's from nordstrom rack (picture taken a couple weeks ago).

Could you at least tell me what brand it is?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Divealicious

bagseeker2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies for the tiny picture.. trying to buy this bag for my wife. She says it's from nordstrom rack (picture taken a couple weeks ago).
> 
> Could you at least tell me what brand it is?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Pretty sure its a Marc by Marc Jacobs New Q Natasha bag


----------



## bagseeker2

Divealicious said:


> Pretty sure its a Marc by Marc Jacobs New Q Natasha bag



That looks exactly right. Thank you!!!!


----------



## vfifi29

Does anyone know what this bag is? She also has this in a tan color. Thanks


----------



## vfifi29

Here is the other photo of her with the tan colored bag


----------



## SophiaWasHere

mulberryfan1981 said:


> Hi, I saw this black satchel in a Daily Mail post and am desperate to find out what bag this is. Anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance!!


Thakoon Cornelia


----------



## soyapeach

Hi long time lurker here, im doing some early summer planning and was wondering where to get this bag from. Please help. Sorry about the blurry pictures

Thank you all!


----------



## pinoko24

Please help me id this white bag in Marshalls TV Commercial "active-wear you want". Sorry I couldn't find a much better picture to show you guys.


----------



## bagsncakes

bagseeker2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the tiny picture.. trying to buy this bag for my wife. She says it's from nordstrom rack (picture taken a couple weeks ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Could you at least tell me what brand it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




I'm not sure if you've already bought it but this is Marc Jacobs classic Q Natasha, not the new Q Natasha, as mentioned by another member. New Q is a slightly different style.


----------



## ongchengsuan

Hi, i've seen on 2 occasions, someone carrying a bag that looks exactly like this Baggu, just in a mini size, does anyone know where i can get it from? Thanks!


----------



## Murdamama

Can anyone help me identify this Gucci bag?


----------



## papertiger

Murdamama said:


> Can anyone help me identify this Gucci bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016202



It's called a Gucci Nouveax from S/S 2014

If you're lucky you may find one on sale somewhere right now 

I've never seen any in_ this _colour before though :sunnies


----------



## Murdamama

papertiger said:


> It's called a Gucci Nouveax from S/S 2014
> 
> If you're lucky you may find one on sale somewhere right now
> 
> I've never seen any in_ this _colour before though :sunnies




Thanks! Tradesy is having a Gucci and Prada sale tonight so I'm going to look for it. I think this is the most adorable crossbody bag I've ever seen!  [emoji7]


----------



## pitchpro

Anyone knows about this bag? What's the price of it in France? Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

pitchpro said:


> Anyone knows about this bag? What's the price of it in France? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016997



Hi, it looks like a Goyard and you could ask here: Identify This Goyard (style, size, color, etc.)


Good luck.


----------



## Mousejunkie68

Hi. I am looking for this purse. 'Pam Beesly' carries this purse in seasons 5 & 6 in The Office.


----------



## Mousejunkie68

mousejunkie68 said:


> hi. I am looking for this purse. 'pam beesly' carries this purse in seasons 5 & 6 in the office.
> View attachment 3017544


----------



## Mousejunkie68

mousejunkie68 said:


> View attachment 3017561


----------



## mary2011

Help what bag is this? She said it was Michael Kors but I've searched all over and can't find it.


----------



## messyrose

I'm wearing a dolce and gabbana "escape" leopard print tote. husband doesn't know about this one so it's a bit of a novelty wearing it while he is at work  just like half of the stuff in my closet. haha. have a good day girls xx


----------



## AlmondEye

Can someone please help identify this bag?


----------



## gillyweed

AlmondEye said:


> Can someone please help identify this bag?




Looks like the Harper bag by Diane Von Furstenberg- http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_leopard_haircalf/thing?id=65133596


----------



## emmakumqut

I love this bag that Taylor Swift is carrying, does anyone know what it is? TIA


----------



## mkr

emmakumqut said:


> I love this bag that Taylor Swift is carrying, does anyone know what it is? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3022566


Gucci Jackie Soft Flap Shoulder Bag.


----------



## emmakumqut

mkr said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Flap Shoulder Bag.



Thank you so much


----------



## Hannahlouisev

Has anyone seen this bag...or very similar with suedey sides? I've seen about 3 girls with it so I think it is high street but I cannot for the life of me find it online, in stores or on ebay! This image is from one i have tracked down similar on H&M but ive been through lyst.com to see all of the previous seasons of H&M so don't think it is from there...
ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/133369507.jpg

Thanks guys!


----------



## messyrose

suede sides makes me think of the Nina Ricci... your photo hasn't worked.  it's the Marche bag. there are a few variations. I love them. the pictures are from Farfetch.com and I swear those sides are suede..


----------



## peone121

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html
> Bottega Veneta http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-bv-style-color-age-post-here-115185.html
> Burberry http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/identify-this-burberry-405142.html
> Céline http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/identify-this-celine-bag-554740.html
> Chloe http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc-588669.html
> Dior http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/identify-this-dior-150418.html
> Chanel http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/help-identify-this-chanel-422984.html
> Fendi http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/identify-this-fendi-565328.html
> Ferragamo http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-ferragamo-please-official-thread-453431.html
> Givenchy http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy-456116.html
> Goyard http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc-710075.html
> Gucci http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014.html
> Jimmy Choo http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/identify-this-jimmy-choo-419074.html
> Marc Jacobs http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/name-that-mj-bag-113654.html
> Louis Vuitton http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html
> Miu Miu http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-reference-library/identify-this-miu-miu-84064.html
> Mulberry http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/identify-this-mulberry-318229.html
> Prada http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-reference-library/identify-this-prada-374092.html
> Tods http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/identify-tods-thread-ask-your-id-questions-here-566052.html
> Valentino http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/identify-this-valentino-660202.html
> YSL http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/help-identifying-ysl-bag-721966.html
> 
> Alexander Wang http://forum.purseblog.com/alexande.../identify-this-alexander-wang-bag-614270.html
> Coach http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html
> Kate_Spade http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/what-is-the-name-collection-kate-spade-purse-603618.html
> Rebecca Minkoff http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/help-me-identify-this-bag-296635.html
> Michael Kors http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors-162433.html
> Tory Burch http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/name-783460.html
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I loved these offers.... will recommend it for my Wife


----------



## rdsayles

Could someone please tell me the name of this Dooney & Bourke bag? The seller has it listed as a satchel bag but I'm unable to find another D&B bag that looks like this particular style online. Thanks.


----------



## mkr

rdsayles said:


> Could someone please tell me the name of this Dooney & Bourke bag? The seller has it listed as a satchel bag but I'm unable to find another D&B bag that looks like this particular style online. Thanks.



Try posting this in the D & B subforum.  They would probably know.  Good luck!.


----------



## wantitneedit

could someone please identify this bag? thanks

from the sartorialist blog:


----------



## rdsayles

mkr said:


> Try posting this in the D & B subforum.  They would probably know.  Good luck!.


Thanks for the recommendation. Do you have the direct link to Dooney & Bourke forum? I want to be sure I'm posting the message in the correct place.


----------



## mkr

rdsayles said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Do you have the direct link to Dooney & Bourke forum? I want to be sure I'm posting the message in the correct place.


Go back to the main page of the Peuseforum(home), then scroll down to the comtemporary designers until you see Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## Cleda

Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## Charlie4

Hello, I was looking at this bag on eBay and I'm wondering who made it? I'm looking for a smaller red bag and the lizard skin is an added bonus. Will someone please help identify the maker? Thank you so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301657367860?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mkr

Charlie4 said:


> Hello, I was looking at this bag on eBay and I'm wondering who made it? I'm looking for a smaller red bag and the lizard skin is an added bonus. Will someone please help identify the maker? Thank you so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301657367860?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Try Carlos Falchi.  It looks a lot like his styles.

You can also ask the seller of the bag.


----------



## Charlie4

mkr said:


> Try Carlos Falchi.  It looks a lot like his styles.
> 
> You can also ask the seller of the bag.


Thank you so much, I appreciate your advice. I will ask the seller about the bag. Have a great week!


----------



## Charlie4

I've been doing a little research on Carlos Falchi and I believe his handbags were made in the U.S.A. This particular bag was made in Italy.


----------



## highoctanehoney

Hello! I am hoping someone can help me identify this vintage python bag. I picked it up at a vintage resale shop and they didn't know anything on the maker other than it was made in italy. It is so beautiful and the scales are not shaved down, the piping is snake skin even. it features a removable strap to use as a clutch and measures about 11.5x7x2. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LIZ TAN

Hi all , 

Have u guys happened   to see this design and what was its size . Thank alot


----------



## laksalala

Hi all. Anyone know what this bag is?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## EmileLove

laksalala said:


> Hi all. Anyone know what this bag is?  Thanks so much!!
> View attachment 3039618



Bao Bao Issey Miyake prism tote


----------



## laksalala

EmileLove said:


> Bao Bao Issey Miyake prism tote




Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## Diz

Can someone please help me ID this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## s_milla

Diz said:


> Can someone please help me ID this bag?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041236




Mulberry Tessie Satchel in Oxblood


----------



## allbrandspls

Does anyone know the name of this bag/brand?


----------



## foxpowell

can anyone help me identify this Mulberry bag please? I've had it authenticated. I just don't know that it's called. Thanks


----------



## chocolateolive

Anyone know what brand this is?

Thanks!


----------



## d394

Please help. This bag  was being used as a diaper bag but may just be a regular tote. Couldn't get a good look at the logo.  :/


----------



## d394

If it's not identifiable, could someone help me figure out how to describe the style or details, I'm searching for very basic terms and not finding much.


----------



## d394

Strap buckle detail. Bag also has handles.


----------



## d394

Etching/stamping. All over strap and stripes of it on body..


----------



## mkr

That buckle might be ferragamo


----------



## PurseLover1789

Hello! A friend of a friend is selling some purses she acquired in Europe and has offered me the chance to purchase them. She has this beautiful Versace Collection purse, however I'm not sure of the value and the name of this. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DrPinkElephant

MsHermesAU said:


> Does anyone know the brand of Blake's gorgeous black bag? My guess was Gucci but I can't find it anywhere... Thanks for your help!


Do you know the designer of the red duffle by chance? Does anyone know?


----------



## MsHermesAU

DrPinkElephant said:


> Do you know the designer of the red duffle by chance? Does anyone know?



I remember someone saying it was sold on her preserve website?


----------



## seton

allbrandspls said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag/brand?




someone asked this last yr and it was answered. you need to go back.


----------



## leechiyong

chocolateolive said:


> Anyone know what brand this is?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3043820


Rabeanco.


----------



## chocolateolive

leechiyong said:


> Rabeanco.




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## lesAdrets

allbrandspls said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag/brand?



It's a Chloé Madeleine duffel http://www.farfetch.com/chloe-madeleine-duffel-bag-item-10163613.aspx


----------



## wilsonmd

Hi there. Looking for some help identifying this bag please?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3055377
View attachment 3055378


----------



## allbrandspls

Thanks lesAdrets!!!


----------



## cologne

any idea what kind of bag this is? nobody was able to identify it in the celebrity forum so I am posting it here as well.
Thanks.


----------



## perhaps

proseccoandplaid.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/IMG_4024.jpg


----------



## EmileLove

wilsonmd said:


> Hi there. Looking for some help identifying this bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055377
> View attachment 3055378
> View attachment 3055762
> View attachment 3055763
> View attachment 3055764



The label shows Prada, but I'd make sure to get it authenticated.


----------



## protein_

Any ideas who made Gigi Hadid's bag here?

Thanks!


----------



## gillyweed

protein_ said:


> Any ideas who made Gigi Hadid's bag here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's the Whitney tote by Max Mara


----------



## missmoimoi

Is this a Fendi Peekaboo?  As worn by Katie McGrath, JJ Abram's wife


----------



## lesAdrets

missmoimoi said:


> Is this a Fendi Peekaboo?  As worn by Katie McGrath, JJ Abram's wife
> View attachment 3067142
> 
> View attachment 3067143
> 
> View attachment 3067144
> 
> View attachment 3067145
> 
> View attachment 3067146



Yes it is 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/441922

edit: oh wait - I'm not sure about Katie's - was just looking at your last pic :shame:


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> Is this a Fendi Peekaboo?  As worn by Katie McGrath, JJ Abram's wife
> View attachment 3067142
> 
> View attachment 3067143
> 
> View attachment 3067144
> 
> View attachment 3067145
> 
> View attachment 3067146



It's not a Peekaboo, the hardware is wrong and so are the sides. I have no idea what is is though.


----------



## missmoimoi

Wudge said:


> It's not a Peekaboo, the hardware is wrong and so are the sides. I have no idea what is is though.




Yea, I can't figure it out.


----------



## lesAdrets

missmoimoi said:


> Is this a Fendi Peekaboo?  As worn by Katie McGrath, JJ Abram's wife
> View attachment 3067142
> 
> View attachment 3067143
> 
> View attachment 3067144
> 
> View attachment 3067145
> 
> View attachment 3067146



Alaïa? http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/201009/alaia-leopard-print-calf-hair-bag.html


----------



## bbyaddict

Hi. I'm just looking to ID these two purses. The black purse is Burberry. 

Thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

bbyaddict - Hi, you could ask here: Identify This Burberry


----------



## Temz

Hey! I'm looking to identify this bag and what brand it is. It is such a mystery. Please let me know


----------



## sbeezy305

Cross Posted into the Valentino ID thread: but I just got this Valentino as a gift, can anyone ID season/year, style name and/or cost? Thanks - i don't like it and am going to sell


----------



## Sprongers

Could anyone tell me if this is a genuine bag?


----------



## Purrsey

Hello I can't find a identify shoes thread so I post here for help. May anyone share what is this called? Can't find in Hermes site. Thanks.


----------



## Shmooella

Hello, can anyone help me identity this Chanel bag? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Since it has bijoux chain, I assume it's 2007, but the style looks different than other totes.  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Shmooella - Hello, you could also ask in the Chanel forum here: Please Identify This Chanel!

Hope you finds the answer.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Can anyone identify the bag Amy Schumer carried in Trainwreck? TIA!


----------



## RTSwez

Please someone help identify this bag!!


----------



## Kalos

RTSwez said:


> View attachment 3098740
> 
> Please someone help identify this bag!!






It looks like the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag


----------



## RTSwez

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3098742
> 
> It looks like the Proenza Schouler PS1 bag




Thank you


----------



## EmileLove

This looks like it is made by Pierre Hardy...



LuvAllBags said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Amy Schumer carried in Trainwreck? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3092620


----------



## LuvAllBags

EmileLove said:


> This looks like it is made by Pierre Hardy...




Thanks - yes, i found it. Pierre Hardy cross-body!


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Can someone help identify the yellow bag?

Sharon carried it in episode 1 of Amazon's new show catastrophe.


----------



## OCMike

I need a little help identifying the style of this Bvlgaria handbag. The tag inside is stamped with AX&#8226;M09&#8226;31975

https://goo.gl/photos/ZY13HX783QCvFS4e7


----------



## meisjen26

can someone please identify this purple backpack


----------



## ms8228

Can someone help identify the name of this Gucci bag? Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Can someone help me with this Givenchy? Any information is appreciated. Thanks you so much.


----------



## extrastar

Can anyone help with the style name of this Alexander McQueen on the Outnet? Thank you!


----------



## melburnian

Can anyone help with the bag on the left?


----------



## lesAdrets

melburnian said:


> Can anyone help with the bag on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105871



balenciaga le dix cartable 
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45211756rg.html


----------



## melburnian

lesAdrets said:


> balenciaga le dix cartable
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45211756rg.html




Thank you!


----------



## jbennett562

I was watching an old episode of Royal Pains last night and saw this bag. I absolutely  it and i'm hoping someone here can help me. Thanks in advance!

ETA: sorry for the terrible picture


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sorry. I can't help. But that is a cutie!


----------



## sav6

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum. I am interested in purchasing a 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli and I am currently speaking with someone off of Poshmark. She has sent me plenty of photos (more than I have attached here)...I am just concerned about authenticity. She provided a picture of the authenticity card and told me she purchased from Nordstrom. I just have no idea how to tell if it's authentic or not. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Divealicious

sav6 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am interested in purchasing a 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli and I am currently speaking with someone off of Poshmark. She has sent me plenty of photos (more than I have attached here)...I am just concerned about authenticity. She provided a picture of the authenticity card and told me she purchased from Nordstrom. I just have no idea how to tell if it's authentic or not. Can anyone help me?



Hi and welcome to the forum! This is an identification thread, try the 'Authenticate this' subforum under the 'Bags, bags, bags' forum. Someone there can probably help with your authentication questions 

ETA: Found an thread for 3.1. Phillip Lim authentication questions specifically: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html
Good luck


----------



## PewPew

_purseaddict_ said:


> Can someone help me with this Givenchy? Any information is appreciated. Thanks you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3102588



This is the Givenchy Pumpkin bag.  If you search "Givenchy Pumpkin" on TPF you should get the old threads.


----------



## pinkydolz

does anyone know what this bag is?


----------



## PewPew

extrastar said:


> Can anyone help with the style name of this Alexander McQueen on the Outnet? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105593



This is called the "Alexander McQueen Bucket Bag" -- super exciting, I know! There's a version called the "Padlock Bucket Bag" with holes on the ends of the zipper pulls for a lock. Another cute version with studs ("Studded Bcket Bag"), etc.


----------



## cheerleadr007

Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag? Emily Deschanel wears it on the show "Bones". TIA


----------



## trystero

Can anyone help identify this bag with the gold feet? Thank you in advance.


----------



## seltzer92

does anyone know what the black bag kate middleton is wearing is?


----------



## nancyminx

Hiya I'm new here...really need your help as I think I've bought a fake bag! It's the Alexa in dark brown....from what I've just seen it has never been made in this colour us that correct?  I have a bayswater direct from mullberry. But the one I've bought us from the dreaded ebay. I've attached some pics please help and advise on what I should/can do


----------



## nancyminx

Hiya I'm new here...really need your help as I think I've bought a fake bag! It's the Alexa in dark brown....from what I've just seen it has never been made in this colour us that correct?  I have a bayswater direct from mullberry. But the one I've bought us from the dreaded ebay. I've attached some pics please help and advise on what I should/can do


----------



## skyqueen

nancyminx said:


> Hiya I'm new here...really need your help as I think I've bought a fake bag! It's the Alexa in dark brown....from what I've just seen it has never been made in this colour us that correct?  I have a bayswater direct from mullberry. But the one I've bought us from the dreaded ebay. I've attached some pics please help and advise on what I should/can do


Ask the lovely ladies on the Mulberry "authenticate this" thread...they will help you. Read the first page so you know the proper format to post. 
Also, since you're new, check out all the other forums...a lot of interesting things available. 
Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## lisaob22

HI gals (and guys).....I recognized the white clutch that Donald *****'s wife was carrying at the US Open last night...but I cannot remember who makes it. It I really like it. Below is a photo, but not a good one. There are much better ones on video on the internet but can't get those to post. Anyone know what it is? TIA!


----------



## random_person

I should have just asked...but does anyone know what is this bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Thanks!


----------



## Kalos

random_person said:


> I should have just asked...but does anyone know what is this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!




It looks similar to the Hermes herbag.


----------



## random_person

Kalos said:


> It looks similar to the Hermes herbag.


That is definitely it! Thanks! You ladies are the best


----------



## veronicakim

Hi everyone, I saw this bag floating around on Instagram and fell in love!! Can anyone tell me what this bag is??  Thank you!!


----------



## lesAdrets

veronicakim said:


> Hi everyone, I saw this bag floating around on Instagram and fell in love!! Can anyone tell me what this bag is??  Thank you!!



Search for "Vince Camuto Max Crossbody"


----------



## Crushercurtis

Okay I have a Stella McCartney but I'm not sure exactly what kind it is.  It looks very similar to this one, but without the 3rd chain and mine is large: 
http://www.lyst.com/bags/stella-mccartney-falabella-fold-over-tote-small-ruthenium/

Is this called a shaggy deer?


----------



## Minty Tea

Hi, this picture was taken by Tommy Ton a while ago. Can someone ID this bag?  The push lock looks like a Prada? Thanks


----------



## Minty Tea

double post


----------



## Melora

seltzer92 said:


> does anyone know what the black bag kate middleton is wearing is?


Looks like an older style of the Tod's D-Bag to me. It reminds me of the D-Bag from the year 2005. Could the picture perhaps be an older one? It is hard to imagine that the Duchess wears a style from 2005 in the year 2015.


----------



## czienkosky

Hi, can anyone ID Morgan Stewart's clutch?


----------



## cheerleadr007

Hi, has anyone been able to identify the bag on the previous page Emily Deschanel is wearing? Thank you.


----------



## bakeacookie

what bag is Jiff the Pom in? 

https://instagram.com/p/8CAWAykXPp/


----------



## kikei

View attachment 3139792


Does anyone know what bag this is?? I saved it from the pb nyfw bags post but was not able to figure it out myself [emoji20]


----------



## dntw8up

I don't know much about bags -- do you recognize the logo?


----------



## SilveryJessica

My mother picked this up for me at a thrift shop.  I can't find a single thing other than the lining (which is distinctive) to help me ID the maker.  It clearly had a leather tag sewn into the lining it that was cut off.  If I wanted to keep it I wouldn't care, but I have way too many bags (I know you feel me, ladies) and I need to purge some so having more details for a possible CL post would be helpful.  It looks like it may have some with an optional shoulder strap because of the rings on the outside corners.  Can you help?


----------



## SilveryJessica

I tried like mad to upload photos of the purse itself in the previous post but it would only let me do the lining.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi ladies! Help me out with this tory burch handbag. Style and color name? Any clue on age/when it was first introduced? Thanks!


----------



## Cleda

bakeacookie said:


> what bag is Jiff the Pom in?
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8CAWAykXPp/




It looks like a Coach Crosby Carryall.


----------



## Dodo_doll

https://media1.rankandstyle.com/lists/g/gym-bags-2015_1.jpg
Hi ladies anyone know the brand of the bag or where I can fine one?


----------



## lesAdrets

Dodo_doll said:


> https://media1.rankandstyle.com/lists/g/gym-bags-2015_1.jpg
> Hi ladies anyone know the brand of the bag or where I can fine one?



Hi - it's the Titika Carry On Bag http://www.tribute.ca/news/index.php/25-days-of-christmas-day-23-titika-athletic-wear/2014/12/23/


----------



## bakeacookie

Cleda said:


> It looks like a Coach Crosby Carryall.



Thank you!


----------



## Dodo_doll

lesAdrets said:


> Hi - it's the Titika Carry On Bag http://www.tribute.ca/news/index.php/25-days-of-christmas-day-23-titika-athletic-wear/2014/12/23/



Thank you!


----------



## KHinn

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am trying to verify the authencity of a Louis Vuitton Never full MM. I tried to start a thread to see if I could get it verified but the site won't allow me to. Can you please let me know how to start a thread to post the pictures I have of the handbag? Thanks in Advance to anyone that could assist me.


----------



## casseyelsie

KHinn said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I am trying to verify the authencity of a Louis Vuitton Never full MM. I tried to start a thread to see if I could get it verified but the site won't allow me to. Can you please let me know how to start a thread to post the pictures I have of the handbag? Thanks in Advance to anyone that could assist me.




Hi KHinn, welcome to TPF, im not sure if LV authenticators will help if u don't have sales link.  Most TPF authenticators also prefer to help members who r actively contributing to forum.  I do understand u r very new so don't have the opportunity to contribute enough yet.  But u may try your luck! [emoji4] here's the link. 
"http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-896459.html#post28119796"]Louis Vuitton

If u don't get help here for certain reason, u may want to get help from paid authenticators out there.  G Luck!


----------



## casseyelsie

Oops I don't know how to attach the link lol.  Sorry [emoji20]


----------



## casseyelsie

Anyone can help me to identify what bag she carried?  TIA


----------



## casseyelsie

Proudly present my first Vtg from Mulberry that I received last week [emoji7]


----------



## Jenny.K

casseyelsie said:


> Proudly present my first Vtg from Mulberry that I received last week [emoji7]
> View attachment 3150236



That's nice, where you got it from!


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Proudly present my first Vtg from Mulberry that I received last week [emoji7]
> View attachment 3150236




Oops!! Wrong thread lol [emoji23]. I meant to post on what bag r u carrying today 

Anyway if anyone know the name of this Vtg, do let me know.  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## casseyelsie

Jenny.K said:


> That's nice, where you got it from!




Thanks Jenny, from eBay.  I searched for Vintage bags n this one appeared so I had it authenticated [emoji16]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

casseyelsie said:


> Oops!! Wrong thread lol [emoji23]. I meant to post on what bag r u carrying today
> 
> Anyway if anyone know the name of this Vtg, do let me know.  [emoji23][emoji23]



It looks like a scotchgrain trout satchel. .  Very nice btw


----------



## dede629

Hi, I hope this is the right thread.  These are pics of a bag from a Korean ebay seller.  The brown bag may be the original?, and the grey is a copy ... inspired by ... whatever.  I'm trying to identify the original designer, as I'd like to buy the original bag if it's still around?
Thanks


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

dede629 said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right thread.  These are pics of a bag from a Korean ebay seller.  The brown bag may be the original?, and the grey is a copy ... inspired by ... whatever.  I'm trying to identify the original designer, as I'd like to buy the original bag if it's still around?
> Thanks



It's Hermes so I would ask in the Hermes forum for the name. It is still available to buy I am sure of it.


----------



## dede629

Thanks AllSaints, I'll try that.


----------



## marijtje85

Was wondering if any of you know this bag I fell in love with? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the back view 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Any idea would be greatly appreciated [emoji3]


----------



## gillyweed

marijtje85 said:


> Was wondering if any of you know this bag I fell in love with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151399
> 
> 
> This is the back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151402
> 
> 
> Any idea would be greatly appreciated [emoji3]




Looks like the Fiamma bag by Ferragamo. 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...hel-medium-fiamma?ID=1353439&CategoryID=19209


----------



## casseyelsie

dede629 said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right thread.  These are pics of a bag from a Korean ebay seller.  The brown bag may be the original?, and the grey is a copy ... inspired by ... whatever.  I'm trying to identify the original designer, as I'd like to buy the original bag if it's still around?
> Thanks




Originally designer is Hermes n bag name is Halzan


----------



## casseyelsie

Ukpandagirl said:


> It looks like a scotchgrain trout satchel. .  Very nice btw




Thanks for the compliment n also name of bag!


----------



## marijtje85

gillyweed said:


> Looks like the Fiamma bag by Ferragamo.
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...hel-medium-fiamma?ID=1353439&CategoryID=19209




Wow that's it! Thank you!


----------



## maybell

Please help me identify this logo. Does anyone recognize this logo? It's a really nice Italian, chinchilla/ croc satchel style bag. I will keep trying to upload the picture of the bag but so far I can't seem to upload it.


----------



## deenab

casseyelsie said:


> Anyone can help me to identify what bag she carried?  TIA
> 
> View attachment 3148526




I think that's lanvin sugar bag.


----------



## maybell

This is the chinchilla/ croc satchel anyone recognize it? It looks new but probably is not. Just well cared for.


----------



## casseyelsie

deenab said:


> I think that's lanvin sugar bag.




I c, thanks deenab


----------



## sbb2

By any chance, can anyone please ID this bag? It's gorgeous and just the size, style and 2 length handle that I'm looking for.


----------



## acallahan

Is there any way to know if this is an authentic Paco Rabanne chainmail bag?


----------



## ladolcezza

Please help me ID this handbag. I won it at a silent auction sponsored by Furla. I can't find anything similar online. I tried Googling the words in the tag and I tried a reverse image search. No luck at all. I don't even know if it's vintage or recent. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Miss World

casseyelsie said:


> Anyone can help me to identify what bag she carried?  TIA
> 
> View attachment 3148526



Cate Blanchette is wearing a Lanvin bag. The bag is called the Lanvin Sugar Nomad. It is gorgeous!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Miss World said:


> Cate Blanchette is wearing a Lanvin bag. The bag is called the Lanvin Sugar Nomad. It is gorgeous!!




Thanks!


----------



## ~bastet

Please help me find this brown suede fringe bag!  I've seen this picture all over pinterest but can't find anything to tell me who made it, including from the website watermarked at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## BlondieToHell

Does anyone know anything about this brand?  Is it real leather?  It does seem like it wants to be another brand entirely, but I'm just curious if anyone knows anything about it.  It's dirty lol


----------



## gillyweed

~bastet said:


> Please help me find this brown suede fringe bag!  I've seen this picture all over pinterest but can't find anything to tell me who made it, including from the website watermarked at the bottom of the picture.




It's by Roger Vivier, it's a limited edition version of the Miss Viv bag. http://www.carolcharlotteblair.com/fashion/127


----------



## kmm53

such a great bag


----------



## babibarbie

Pls anyone knows what bag/ brand is this???


----------



## mkr

babibarbie said:


> Pls anyone knows what bag/ brand is this???




I think it's Balenciaga


----------



## babibarbie

mkr said:


> I think it's Balenciaga



Thank you! Im going to check out! I need this bag lol


----------



## jmcdonald721

Hi y'all, I found this purse while cleaning out a very old house this weekend that was packed with everything this woman ever owned (nothing in the whole house looked newer than the 70s/80s...even the cleaning products). I am curious as to what brand this is because I can't find a tag. The only marking is the zipper pull marked "ideal" and the back of the zipper is marked "usa w". Its a really odd purse, the interior is a wood grain print.


----------



## cdtracing

jmcdonald721 said:


> Hi y'all, I found this purse while cleaning out a very old house this weekend that was packed with everything this woman ever owned (nothing in the whole house looked newer than the 70s/80s...even the cleaning products). I am curious as to what brand this is because I can't find a tag. The only marking is the zipper pull marked "ideal" and the back of the zipper is marked "usa w". Its a really odd purse, the interior is a wood grain print.



OMG!!  My mother had something like that in the late 60's early 70's.


----------



## jellyv

^

Right, that's the era of this bag. It's vinyl, not leather, and these pieced striped bags were made by nondesigner companies (there were a bunch in NYC). Everyday inexpensive bags sold in shops and department stores.


----------



## cdtracing

jellyv said:


> ^
> 
> Right, that's the era of this bag. It's vinyl, not leather, and these pieced striped bags were made by nondesigner companies (there were a bunch in NYC). Everyday inexpensive bags sold in shops and department stores.



  I remember my mother & all her friends having a bag like this of some sort.  LOL


----------



## jmcdonald721

Thanks for the help, I love the bag, even more so knowing how old it is! Its crazy that it's in perfect condition considering the age and state of the home I found it in


----------



## ~bastet

gillyweed said:


> It's by Roger Vivier, it's a limited edition version of the Miss Viv bag. http://www.carolcharlotteblair.com/fashion/127


Thanks!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hi everyone, I found this pic and was wondering if anyone can please ID the brand and name of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

Swe3tGirl said:


> Hi everyone, I found this pic and was wondering if anyone can please ID the brand and name of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170085




Balenciaga 
The marble print was seasonal though.

http://www.balenciaga.com/dk/le-dix-handbag_cod45254495xq.html


----------



## rbrender

I was given this bag from my grandmother. It is basically brand new.
I am wanting to sell it, but want to find out some information about it.
does anyone know what it is? how much its worth?
its from 60s-80s era if that helps

http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/rbrender/library/gucci


----------



## crazypurs

Hi guys.. Can anybody please help me identify this handbag? love the bag..:

thanks in advance


----------



## mkr

crazypurs said:


> Hi guys.. Can anybody please help me identify this handbag? love the bag..:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




Michael Kors Miranda


----------



## crazypurs

thank you for your reply. Unfortunately i am not finding this bag in their website


----------



## lenarmc

crazypurs said:


> thank you for your reply. Unfortunately i am not finding this bag in their website



That's not a Michael Kors bag. MK puts his mark on the outside of his bags.


----------



## indiaink

Definitely not a Michael Kors Miranda (you can Google it and find out this truth for yourself).  This looks more sophisticated and possibly hand-sewn; Google Henry Beguelin or Henry Cuir and see where that takes you.  I'm thinking there was an Italian at work here...



crazypurs said:


> Hi guys.. Can anybody please help me identify this handbag? love the bag..:
> 
> thanks in advance





mkr said:


> Michael Kors Miranda





crazypurs said:


> thank you for your reply. Unfortunately i am not finding this bag in their website





lenarmc said:


> That's not a Michael Kors bag. MK puts his mark on the outside of his bags.


----------



## lesAdrets

crazypurs said:


> Hi guys.. Can anybody please help me identify this handbag? love the bag..:
> 
> thanks in advance



It was from *And George* a few years ago and no longer available. Maybe try contacting them for more information http://www.andgeorge.com/about/


----------



## crazypurs

lesAdrets said:


> It was from *And George* a few years ago and no longer available. Maybe try contacting them for more information http://www.andgeorge.com/about/


Awesome news.. thank you so much guys for taking time and replying.. 

I shall get in touch with And George..  thanks a ton for identifying this. .i hope i find it somehow


----------



## dyyong

please help with this Dior TIA!!


----------



## gillyweed

crazypurs said:


> Hi guys.. Can anybody please help me identify this handbag? love the bag..:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




Here's a similar one to the And George tote, I think it's actually identical! http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/annabel-ingall-tote-small-isabella?ID=1556716 There's also a large size.


----------



## cdtracing

lesAdrets said:


> It was from *And George* a few years ago and no longer available. Maybe try contacting them for more information http://www.andgeorge.com/about/



Yes, it's And George.   It's a great looking tote!  Wish MK did make this.


----------



## averagejoe

dyyong said:


> please help with this Dior TIA!!



I answered your question on the Dior forum, but in case you check here first, this is the Le Trente ("Le 30").


----------



## crazypurs

gillyweed said:


> Here's a similar one to the And George tote, I think it's actually identical! http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/annabel-ingall-tote-small-isabella?ID=1556716 There's also a large size.


thats a ton.. its really helpful.


----------



## jellyv

gillyweed said:


> Here's a similar one to the And George tote, I think it's actually identical! http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/annabel-ingall-tote-small-isabella?ID=1556716 There's also a large size.




You're right, it certainly seems! And it's still in production. Therefore the bag wasn't by And George, just retailed by them. Annabel Ingall is the designer.


----------



## dyyong

averagejoe said:


> i answered your question on the dior forum, but in case you check here first, this is the le trente ("le 30").



thank you!!


----------



## lesAdrets

gillyweed said:


> Here's a similar one to the And George tote, I think it's actually identical! http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/annabel-ingall-tote-small-isabella?ID=1556716 There's also a large size.



Wow - what an awesome catch! Nice


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Please help me in identifying this bag! TIA!


----------



## amadea88

Swe3tGirl said:


> Please help me in identifying this bag! TIA!
> View attachment 3177001



Hi, that's the Moynat Rejane.


----------



## crazypurs

jellyv said:


> You're right, it certainly seems! And it's still in production. Therefore the bag wasn't by And George, just retailed by them. Annabel Ingall is the designer.


Yeah its designed by  Annabel Ingall.. her website has loads of those bags and other bucket bags too.. totally drool worthy.. now planning to buy one of the bucket bags.. they r soooooo neat.. wonder why i didn't come across this earlier


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Ok this might be a longshot, but you probably know the feeling of having seen someone carrying the most _perfect_ bag, but having had no chance of asking them what it is? 


So here's The One:


-Leather (this individual was darkish green, mutta I'm guessing it would come in other colors too)
-Two rolled handles, looked long enough to fit over shoulder but could also have been shorter, attached with metal rings
-Double zips (like e.g. in Ralph Lauren Newbury)
-detailing around the top, e.g. a leather strap with a small buckle
-quite a large size (bigger than Ralph Lauren Newbury, similar size to Prada saffiano double zip tote or even a bit bigger)
-smooth leather, NOT saffiano, maybe calf/lamb
-some structure to it, so stood up on the floor but was not too rigid
-small leather tag hanging from the handle




Any guesses?  Just can't get this out of my head having been looking for one with these exact specs for ages  


TIA!


----------



## yellowsuitcase

Does anyone know who makes Sharon's yellow bag in the show Catastrophe. It's killing me. There are a lot of similar ones but none that are 100% alike 
https://youtu.be/ebv9M2SQoZU?t=31s


----------



## skimilk

I was going through photos in my phone and found this one. I remembered I had saved it because I liked her bag (of course!) But I have no idea who made it!

Anybody recognize it? Please identify!!


----------



## camellia

Anyone recognize this black satchel? The photos are from a recent video by   Bill Cunningham called "Head-to-Toe Black". TIA



http://www.nytimes.com/video/fashion/100000004010400/bill-cunningham-head-to-toe-black.html


----------



## EmileLove

FreyahWarrior said:


> Ok this might be a longshot, but you probably know the feeling of having seen someone carrying the most _perfect_ bag, but having had no chance of asking them what it is?
> 
> 
> So here's The One:
> 
> 
> -Leather (this individual was darkish green, mutta I'm guessing it would come in other colors too)
> -Two rolled handles, looked long enough to fit over shoulder but could also have been shorter, attached with metal rings
> -Double zips (like e.g. in Ralph Lauren Newbury)
> -detailing around the top, e.g. a leather strap with a small buckle
> -quite a large size (bigger than Ralph Lauren Newbury, similar size to Prada saffiano double zip tote or even a bit bigger)
> -smooth leather, NOT saffiano, maybe calf/lamb
> -some structure to it, so stood up on the floor but was not too rigid
> -small leather tag hanging from the handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses?  Just can't get this out of my head having been looking for one with these exact specs for ages
> 
> 
> TIA!



Perhaps Coach Borough?


----------



## mteat2987

What is the bag in this picture?


----------



## Guy420815

I need help finding a purse. I'm a guy and my gf lost her purse that she's had forever. It's a small cross body satchel I think and it's brown leather with a woven front flap. It's not super expensive. Maybe 30-60 bucks. I don't know how to post a pic on here but I have a pic. Thank you


----------



## maybell

Guy420815 said:


> I need help finding a purse. I'm a guy and my gf lost her purse that she's had forever. It's a small cross body satchel I think and it's brown leather with a woven front flap. It's not super expensive. Maybe 30-60 bucks. I don't know how to post a pic on here but I have a pic. Thank you


Bottega veneta. They have many woven leather bags. Not inexpensive though.


----------



## Guy420815

Guy420815 said:


> I need help finding a purse. I'm a guy and my gf lost her purse that she's had forever. It's a small cross body satchel I think and it's brown leather with a woven front flap. It's not super expensive. Maybe 30-60 bucks. I don't know how to post a pic on here but I have a pic. Thank you



here is a pic of it kinda. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if you know a purse thats really like this one

http://imgur.com/IjPMjIV


----------



## morejunkny

Guy420815 said:


> here is a pic of it kinda. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if you know a purse thats really like this one
> 
> http://imgur.com/IjPMjIV




Try googling Deux Lux bags, they have similar bags that are in that price range and can be found on sale at Nordstrom Rack, Barney's warehouse sale, etc. good luck!


----------



## Hirisa

Guy420815 said:


> here is a pic of it kinda. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Or if you know a purse thats really like this one
> 
> http://imgur.com/IjPMjIV



This one from Roots is pretty similar, except for the cost. http://www.roots.com/us/en/roots-ba...ulderBags&start=16&selectedColor=Y21#start=16

I second morejunkny about Deux Lux, and I'd also recommend checking out Big Buddha- I know Zappo's carries them, as well as Nordstrom.


----------



## gillyweed

camellia said:


> Anyone recognize this black satchel? The photos are from a recent video by   Bill Cunningham called "Head-to-Toe Black". TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/fashion/100000004010400/bill-cunningham-head-to-toe-black.html




Looks like it's the bar tote by Dior. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/christian-dior-handle-bag-412


----------



## dyyong

posted this on Chanel thread but traffic really slow, maybe have better luck here? TIA!!


----------



## kc29292

Hi, everyone!
My wife and I were watching "Master of None", and she loved the handbag one of the characters was wearing. It looks like this:







Does anybody know what the brand of the bag is? I'd like to surprise my wife with this.

Thanks


----------



## snsaundersva

Need a quick response. I saw a Alberta di Canio in TJMAXX very marked down..says it was $595. Can someone tell me if this is a "legit" designer??? Anyone have a bag by her?


----------



## lenarmc

kc29292 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> My wife and I were watching "Master of None", and she loved the handbag one of the characters was wearing. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the brand of the bag is? I'd like to surprise my wife with this.
> 
> Thanks



I could be wrong, but it looks like a Patricia Field bag that I saw in TJ Maxx.


----------



## camellia

camellia said:


> Anyone recognize this black satchel? The photos are from a recent video by   Bill Cunningham called "Head-to-Toe Black". TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/fashion/100000004010400/bill-cunningham-head-to-toe-black.html


Thank you!! Such a discerning eye and such great identifying skills! The bag seems to be rather scarce, google images only shows a couple of photos. I wonder why that might be.


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi! I have a few bags I'm selling for my aunt and haven't any luck in finding more information on them. Would love some help! Looking for style name, age and original retail price if anyone might recognize them! 

1. Emerald green Kate Spade leather satchel 

2. Lavender and navy Kate Spade leather satchel

3. Lavender Bottega Venetta hobo with chain detail on bottom

4. Magenta patent leather Fendi small shoulder bag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kc29292

lenarmc said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like a Patricia Field bag that I saw in TJ Maxx.


Thanks for the response! I looked through the bags on the Patricia Field website: http://patriciafield.com/collections/bags None of them seem to match the version seen here, though: http://i.imgur.com/7m8GlOd.jpg I wonder if it was of model that is no longer available!


----------



## jellyv

snsaundersva said:


> Need a quick response. I saw a Alberta di Canio in TJMAXX very marked down..says it was $595. Can someone tell me if this is a "legit" designer??? Anyone have a bag by her?




There's Roberta di Camerino, a great Italian brand, and that would be a possible retail price. But if the name is as you stated it, that would be made up.


----------



## snsaundersva

jellyv said:


> There's Roberta di Camerino, a great Italian brand, and that would be a possible retail price. But if the name is as you stated it, that would be made up.



They tag says the original price was 595, they marked it down to 299 and then more from there. The lining was amazing, felt like my Ralph Lauren lining. The outside wasn't quite as amazing to the touch, just not sure if it's legit. And I can't really find anyone with it. I'll post a pic so someone can help identify.


----------



## jellyv

snsaundersva said:


> They tag says the original price was 595, they marked it down to 299 and then more from there. The lining was amazing, felt like my Ralph Lauren lining. The outside wasn't quite as amazing to the touch, just not sure if it's legit. And I can't really find anyone with it. I'll post a pic so someone can help identify.




Did you see what I said about the designer's name? It matters.


----------



## gillyweed

kc29292 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> My wife and I were watching "Master of None", and she loved the handbag one of the characters was wearing. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the brand of the bag is? I'd like to surprise my wife with this.
> 
> Thanks




Can't tell for sure from the angle, but I think it's this bag. https://m.shopbop.com/woven-flap-saddle-bag-madewell/vp/v=1/1504976000.htm


----------



## lenarmc

kc29292 said:


> Thanks for the response! I looked through the bags on the Patricia Field website: http://patriciafield.com/collections/bags None of them seem to match the version seen here, though: http://i.imgur.com/7m8GlOd.jpg I wonder if it was of model that is no longer available!



Could be because TJ Maxx often sell past season designs. Upon closer inspection, it could also be a Madewell saddle bag that was very popular this summer. 
https://www.shopbop.com/woven-flap-...4374302162452&fm=other&os=false&colorId=27758


----------



## msd_bags

snsaundersva said:


> Need a quick response. I saw a Alberta di Canio in TJMAXX very marked down..says it was $595. Can someone tell me if this is a "legit" designer??? Anyone have a bag by her?


I have one from Alberta di Canio bought from yoox.com.  It was deeply discounted and was below $100 before taxes.  It is Made in Italy and made from genuine leather (as stated in the label).  I think she is a genuine designer but some of her designs are very inspired by some big designers.


----------



## waifu

Hello, everyone!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FURLA-LI...-Crossbody-Bag-Adjustable-Strap-/171970164533

I found this Furla bag labeled as the 'Lilli', but a search for 'Furla Lilli' mainly brings up a totally different shape. Couldn't find it on the Furla site either. I'm mainly interested in knowing the style name (or is it actually Lilli?) and season.


----------



## jorton

Kate spade.
Tried googling many different variations of the material and the style and no luck. Looking for the name of the bag or any links to a page with description.Thanks!


----------



## waifu

jorton said:


> Kate spade.
> Tried googling many different variations of the material and the style and no luck. Looking for the name of the bag or any links to a page with description.Thanks!



It looks a lot like the Kate Spade Scout Horseshoe Cove Crossbody but the edges are a bit different.


----------



## maybell

jorton said:


> Kate spade.
> Tried googling many different variations of the material and the style and no luck. Looking for the name of the bag or any links to a page with description.Thanks!


Essex scout


----------



## Rocket_girl

lenarmc said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like a Patricia Field bag that I saw in TJ Maxx.



The brand is Patricia Nash - and i have seen them in TJMaxx, but many outlets carry them. I have not seen this exact bag in searches - but many similar saddlebag / field bag styles by Patricia Nash. 

Good luck - your wife is a lucky woman!


----------



## Rocket_girl

kc29292 said:


> Thanks for the response! I looked through the bags on the Patricia Field website: http://patriciafield.com/collections/bags None of them seem to match the version seen here, though: http://i.imgur.com/7m8GlOd.jpg I wonder if it was of model that is no longer available!



Patricia Nash makes some similar-looking bags (and I have seen them in TJMaxx). I can't say whether the one you saw is Patricia Nash (I didn't find an identical bag in her product listing) - but she does have several similar saddlebag styles. 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/handbags...nash/Pageindex,Productsperpage/1,All?id=58096

Good luck!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-does anyone now who made this bag, please?
I really appreciate you help!


----------



## peachsoymilk

hi!! does anyone happen to know this bag? it looks like a mulberry alexa, but i am not sure... thank you so much!!

(also, does anyone happen to know where to get the red herring grey pastel backpack? they don't manufacture it anymore and i am dying to find it...)


----------



## Muppet18

I am pretty shure that the bag IS a Mulberry Alexa!


----------



## HI5O

Hello ladies, I am trying to identify a Ralph Lauren wallet I purchased about 20 years ago from the Polo Ralph Lauren store.  It originally retailed for about $198. It is gray and is made in Italy.  It has a tongue/loop type closure.  It also has a zippered compartment inside for coins.  It's a compact size wallet.  I'm trying to load a picture on here but so far no luck and I can't even find one single photo link from the internet.  Do you know of where I can get archival information or look books for that era so I can try to identify it?  There is no polo logo on it so I'm thinking it might have been a higher end line.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HI5O

HI5O said:


> Hello ladies, I am trying to identify a Ralph Lauren wallet I purchased about 20 years ago from the Polo Ralph Lauren store.  It originally retailed for about $198. It is gray and is made in Italy.  It has a tongue/loop type closure.  It also has a zippered compartment inside for coins.  It's a compact size wallet.  I'm trying to load a picture on here but so far no luck and I can't even find one single photo link from the internet.  Do you know of where I can get archival information or look books for that era so I can try to identify it?  There is no polo logo on it so I'm thinking it might have been a higher end line.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


 
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/IMG_1431 2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Here it is!


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this Balmain bag? model?year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


----------



## Jasperstar00

I'm trying to identify this leather handbag that has a gold/brass horn & boot logo and vintage eclair zipper on the interior. Yellow number stamp on inside, center pocket. Looks like it may be the number 22 or 23. I would appreciate any help as I have searched EVERYTHING. Thank you!


----------



## Jessie1983

Can anyone tell me who makes this bag? I would love to buy it!  Thanks.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/06/16/23/29ADDADB00000578-3127159-image-a-21_1434494118623.jpg


----------



## realtami

Hello all. Can anybody identify this Furla black? I bought it in USA in 2013. I forgot the name of the bag. I would really appreciate it when someone knows. Because i want to sell it and i should know everything about this bag


----------



## Bamiboy

Help me D:


----------



## benecya

*please help!*

Identify this Don Ed Hardy tote? Bag? Purse?  Whatever?  It's got zippered pockets, reach in pockets, leather belted buckles and two leather straps, interior is the Ed Hardy logo materials tag says: made in china outer 70% cotton, 30% leather inner: 95% cotton 5% polyester. A small sunglass Wallet came with it but that's no longer with us.  Lol.  Detailing is a Lion with a crown on its head, mouth is open, martini glass in its paw, small yellow gold rhinestones set him off, reverse side is 3 hears stabbed by a sword & the Ed Hardy logo stitched in white two of the hearts are also embroidered or patched on rather than the printed heart in the center, primary colors red, yellow, orange, white, & black, & pink striped pattern (up and down as opposed to left to right)


----------



## Smc422

beautiful


----------



## sweetcharge

Could someone please help me identify this bag? It's a Tory Burch bag, but I don't know what specific one. I'm trying to sell it locally but don't know how much I should sell it for, thanks guys/gals.


----------



## buffalogal

Anyone know the bag Trish is carrying in the Jessica Jones Netflix show? Can seem to find a side view but it seems to have a metal handle maybe?


----------



## buffalogal

After searching high and low, I found it. Victor & Rolf tote, in case anyone else wants it!


----------



## 4857102

Hi all,

I'm very new to the world of designer bags and so can anyone identify this one? I think it would be a cute work bag in the colour of black.

Apologies for the poor quality.


----------



## sayakayumi

Hello, can someone help me ID this bag?
I saw it on drop dead diva, TIA!


----------



## lenarmc

4857102 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very new to the world of designer bags and so can anyone identify this one? I think it would be a cute work bag in the colour of black.
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality.



That clasp looks like Ferragamo.


----------



## wolfeye

My mother recently passed away, and I have an assortment of purses and handbags which im trying to see if they have any value. One of which is a small brown suade according style purse with Gold strappings. The maker is "Milch Bag", I've been looking it up everywhere on the internet but am getting very few results. Can anyone help me identify this and or clue me in to its value. Thank you for your time. 
  Wolf


----------



## blumchen

Hi all... I recently saw this bag online without any information about the company that makes/made it - I am hoping somebody recognizes it!

I've looked through a good few hundred different straw beach totes with roped handles and nautical elements without finding anything similar enough to my liking. If you recognize it, I would be very grateful to know more about the bag. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Good morning!

Yesterday my sister was browsing through Tina Turner pics and found these pics taken August 28, 2015 when Tina was shopping at Giorgio Armani in Milano.  She asked about the mini satchel Tina's carrying and I have no idea.  Does it look familiar to anyone? Is it a Designer bag?  No matter how much we enlarged the pictures we couldn't read the name on the front of the bag. 

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## marieita

Hi, could someone pelease help me identify this bag? I know its a burberry  bag, but i will like to know the specific name and year? Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

marieita said:


> Hi, could someone pelease help me identify this bag? I know its a burberry  bag, but i will like to know the specific name and year? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202769



I tried to post the link and can't. There is a Burberry forum here with an "ID this Burberry" stickie that might be helpful.


----------



## jowawie13

Need help identifying this bag please.  Thanks!

flickr.com/photos/39828410@N00/22792692513/in/dateposted-public/

flickr.com/photos/39828410@N00/23393769506/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## marieita

Shelby33 said:


> I tried to post the link and can't. There is a Burberry forum here with an "ID this Burberry" stickie that might be helpful.




Thanks, do you think is authentic? I have never seen a burberry with this kind of shimmer fabric before


----------



## Shelby33

marieita said:


> Thanks, do you think is authentic? I have never seen a burberry with this kind of shimmer fabric before



I honestly don't know, but the girls in the Burberry forum will


----------



## Bsavp

Can anybody help me identify this brand? It's on a backpack made of fake leather, found in a thrift shop.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RuedeNesle said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yesterday my sister was browsing through Tina Turner pics and found these pics taken August 28, 2015 when Tina was shopping at Giorgio Armani in Milano.  She asked about the mini satchel Tina's carrying and I have no idea.  Does it look familiar to anyone? Is it a Designer bag?  No matter how much we enlarged the pictures we couldn't read the name on the front of the bag.
> 
> Thanks for your time and help!



maybe armani? she is going into an armani handbag store and there are other pics of her with the bag in other colors, and she's always going to an armani event with the bag. armani uses triangles a lot and the zip pulls are triangles. it could say emporio on the top and armani on the bottom. just a guess, though!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> maybe armani? she is going into an armani handbag store and there are other pics of her with the bag in other colors, and she's always going to an armani event with the bag. armani uses triangles a lot and the zip pulls are triangles. it could say emporio on the top and armani on the bottom. just a guess, though!



Hi CCBG!

Thanks for your input!  I googled Armani initially and didn't see anything similar.  I'll add emporio to the search!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## gillyweed

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CCBG!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input!  I googled Armani initially and didn't see anything similar.  I'll add emporio to the search!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!




Looks like it's called the rounded tote by Giorgio Armani. The only one I found in stock was a croc embossed one on Farfetch in black or red. A light blue is sold out but you can see it on Lyst. 

Croc embossed: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-11079139.aspx?storeid=9436&ffref=lp_pic_6_2_

http://www.lyst.com/bags/giorgio-armani-small-rounded-tote-blue/


----------



## RuedeNesle

gillyweed said:


> Looks like it's called the rounded tote by Giorgio Armani. The only one I found in stock was a croc embossed one on Farfetch in black or red. A light blue is sold out but you can see it on Lyst.
> 
> Croc embossed: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-11079139.aspx?storeid=9436&ffref=lp_pic_6_2_
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/giorgio-armani-small-rounded-tote-blue/



Hi Gillyweed!

That's it!

Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## papertiger

4857102 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm very new to the world of designer bags and so can anyone identify this one? I think it would be a cute work bag in the colour of black.
> 
> Apologies for the poor quality.




Salvatore Ferragamo, Gancio Lock Shoulder Bag. And it does come in black


----------



## mochi-xx

Hi, can someone identify the brand of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## Madler

By any chance does anyone know what brand of bag is lined in gray fabric with black French writing on the inside? Bag was black leather with silver trim, unfortunately I didn't get a good enough look to find who makes it. Thanks!!


----------



## Madler

Madler said:


> By any chance does anyone know what brand of bag is lined in gray fabric with black French writing on the inside? Bag was black leather with silver trim, unfortunately I didn't get a good enough look to find who makes it. Thanks!!


 


To clarify...  there are lines and lines of writing all across the lining fabric, not just a couple of words.  Thanks again for any clues!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, I just saw this. Any ideas? I thought maybe Chloe, but not sure.
Thanks!


----------



## ty.

Hi PurseBloggers!

Can anyone please help me identify this handbag? Greatly appreciated, please and thank you very much!!!


----------



## ty.

ty. said:


> Hi PurseBloggers!
> 
> Can anyone please help me identify this handbag? Greatly appreciated, please and thank you very much!!!


Found it! Nevermind =) It is the Chloe Madeleine Runway Satchel


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mochi-xx said:


> Hi, can someone identify the brand of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!



looks like Fendi peekaboo


----------



## Pinkalicious

Can someone please help me ID this bag? Thanks


----------



## 4857102

papertiger said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo, Gancio Lock Shoulder Bag. And it does come in black



Thank you! That's exactly what I'm looking for!&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

Pinkalicious said:


> Can someone please help me ID this bag? Thanks
> View attachment 3207734



Looks like an Alexander McQueen Padlock Zip Around


----------



## papertiger

Madler said:


> By any chance does anyone know what brand of bag is lined in gray fabric with black French writing on the inside? Bag was black leather with silver trim, unfortunately I didn't get a good enough look to find who makes it. Thanks!!



If you can remember what it said in French that may be the brand. The grey/black colour may only applicable to that colour-way of that bag


----------



## Erraticeuphoria

Hi bag experts

Can anyone help me identify this bag?

Id really appreciate it if you could inform me the name and brand

Thanks


----------



## muicheee

Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!

http://aloveisblind.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/gilda-20151002-9701.jpg


----------



## juicypinkglam

Does anybody know what bag this is? It's from the movie 'Brooklyn' that Eilis wore often. would greatly appreciate any help on this or something very similar!

i0.wp.com/merlotmommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/B_108_B_04539_2K3A4261.jpg


----------



## Wudge

muicheee said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!
> 
> http://aloveisblind.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/gilda-20151002-9701.jpg



It's Loewe, not sure of the model though.


----------



## Kinai

Hi Guys,

is anyone able to identify the model of this bag?

http://i.imgur.com/8HXZM1w.jpg

would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Divealicious

Kinai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> is anyone able to identify the model of this bag?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8HXZM1w.jpg
> 
> would be greatly appreciated



The logo matches this brand, but I don't know about the style


----------



## lucyeleanor

Can anyone identify the bag in the attached photo?  It's a larger weekender-style bag, a stone gray color with a bright orange/reddish zipper placket and monogramming in gold.  Thanks!


----------



## fcj920

Hi everyone! Hoping to identify the purse below (originally seen in Marshall's). Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## pinkwiggle

fcj920 said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping to identify the purse below (originally seen in Marshall's). Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.



I think it's the Jules Satchel by Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi can anyone tell me what bag this is. I saw it on Days of our lives


----------



## amadea88

bellabags23 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what bag this is. I saw it on Days of our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220671
> View attachment 3220673



Looks like Louis Vuitton Capucines.


----------



## bellabags23

Thank you Amadea88


----------



## HI5O

Good morning ladies and Happy Holidays!  Would you be able to identify this Hobo International bag for me?  Thank you for your time and assistance!

<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/Hobo%20International/IMG_18492.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/Hobo%20International/IMG_18492.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_18492.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/Hobo%20International/IMG_18521.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/Hobo%20International/IMG_18521.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_18521.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/Hobo%20International/13a3e9ff-bdd8-4547-83d1-0debaf6c0ded.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/Hobo%20International/13a3e9ff-bdd8-4547-83d1-0debaf6c0ded.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 13a3e9ff-bdd8-4547-83d1-0debaf6c0ded.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/media/Hobo%20International/6c0775fe-4be2-4155-b344-935b034ba13d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad113/popncrunch/Hobo%20International/6c0775fe-4be2-4155-b344-935b034ba13d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 6c0775fe-4be2-4155-b344-935b034ba13d.jpg"/></a>


----------



## amadea88

bellabags23 said:


> Thank you Amadea88



You're welcome


----------



## Lajka

realtami said:


> Hello all. Can anybody identify this Furla black? I bought it in USA in 2013. I forgot the name of the bag. I would really appreciate it when someone knows. Because i want to sell it and i should know everything about this bag


Hi, bad pic, but if the lock is included, IMHO it could be Furla Urban Tote BO (black onyx).


----------



## rowy65

Can anyone ID this bag.  The character Quinn is wearing it on the movie, This is Where I Leave You.  TIA!


----------



## Heathr

I don't have a photo but hoping someone can ID by description???  (Saw this bag on a girl at Starbucks!)

Black pebbled leather cross body with zipper top (similar in shape and size to the MK Jet Set or the GiGi New York Madison) with slit pocket on front with shiny gold twist lock closure, straps had about 6" of shiny gold chain on the attaching ends and the rest was leather, had a shiny gold hang tag on a ball chain with 2 lines of type (couldn't make out the words) very similar in shape to the brass Coach hang tags.  I have searched every brand I can think of and every combo of these features and can't find it!


----------



## Saskiad

I've failed to identify this blue clutch/wallet--unique way of organizing at least three rows of credit cards--side-by-side in pockets instead of the usual stacked slots.

Looks like there's a pocket for bills behind the credit cards--and on the opposite side more storage. Entire thing folds shut like a book, with a zipper on the spine.

Can anyone help, please? Thanks.


----------



## eravi

Who can tell me the brand of this pouch?












Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

eravi said:


> Who can tell me the brand of this pouch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it looks like Faure le Page, see Official Faure le Page Thread


----------



## eravi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it looks like Faure le Page, see Official Faure le Page Thread



Thank you so much Elliespurse! 
The man in the photo is the most famous wedding planner in Italy and in a TV show about his fabulous weddings he wore that awesome pouch! I asked him on Twitter the brand, but he didn't answer...
Thank you again!


----------



## kasumi168

..


----------



## ccsea1111

please help to ID this bag in movie Paranoia. Thanks!


----------



## Wendy91602

Hi. I can't seem to find a Halston Heritage authentication thread.  Designers put a lot of effort into experimenting with materials and tweaking styles before they are mass produced, and handbags are no different than dresses in that regard. I'm sure some samples are shredded and disposed of. But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores. 
I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before? 
This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo. 
Whatcha think?


----------



## Wendy91602

Here's another picture


----------



## goldfly186

Hi there- Was wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag-- I randomly picked it up at a thrift store a while back so I have no clue. 

I'm not looking to authenticate this for value or anything- I didn't buy it expecting that it's some famous designer or anything I'm just curious about it in general because it's quite well-stitched and the quality of the gray leather is excellent. 

The shell is good quality gray, soft leather and the inside is like a soft brown velvet lining.I don't recognize the gold embellishment on the lower right side or any of the hardware/ zippers etc. Top zipper is gray and reads DOVE, inside pocket with a gold zipper that also reads DOVE. No tags anywhere inside or out so I really have no idea.

Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wendy91602 said:


> Hi. I can't seem to find a Halston Heritage authentication thread.  Designers put a lot of effort into experimenting with materials and tweaking styles before they are mass produced, and handbags are no different than dresses in that regard. I'm sure some samples are shredded and disposed of. But I bought a beautiful bag at a yard sale, and I thought it was a knockoff. The seller told me she is a model and the designer gave her and the other models at a runway show each one of the purses as part of their salary - and told them the bags would cost almost $1,000 in department stores.
> I do see "sample" clothing sometimes, and it seems normal. Have you heard of this before?
> This bag matches pictures I have found of Halston bags. It has plain lining instead of signature, there are no labels, but there are nice details such as decorative studs with Halston logo.
> Whatcha think?


I'm copying my response from where you'd also posted on the Dooney and Bourke subforum: 

Ugh!! 

You yourself stated that it's not marked with the brand,  none of the  hallmarks that Halston puts on its items are there and with  the exception of resembling a Halston style, you don't even know if  it's Halston!

And in fact, my response to you was that it's probably a generic unbranded bag and might possibly be designer inspired. 

Yet  you have the bag listed as "Halston." You don't know whether it's a  "designer prototype" or not. You can't sell something as Halston if it's  not Halston and if it is Halston, you need to know it's authentic. You  know none of this!

You aren't a newbie and if you aren't aware of  SNAD disputes and key word spamming violations, you might want to read  up because you can hurt your reputation and your account. 

Here's the keyword spamming policy: 
Search and browse manipulation policy


----------



## Phred

Wendy91602 said:


> Here's another picture


you can try comparing it to the bag that was sold on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE4YJ42...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00DE4YJ42


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Wendy91602*




Phred said:


> you can try comparing it to the bag that was sold on Amazon.com
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DE4YJ42...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00DE4YJ42



If it's being sold on Amazon, I certainly doubt the rarity or prototype claim!


----------



## lenarmc

BeenBurned said:


> I'm copying my response from where you'd also posted on the Dooney and Bourke subforum:
> 
> Ugh!!
> 
> You yourself stated that it's not marked with the brand,  none of the  hallmarks that Halston puts on its items are there and with  the exception of resembling a Halston style, you don't even know if  it's Halston!
> 
> And in fact, my response to you was that it's probably a generic unbranded bag and might possibly be designer inspired.
> 
> Yet  you have the bag listed as "Halston." You don't know whether it's a  "designer prototype" or not. You can't sell something as Halston if it's  not Halston and if it is Halston, you need to know it's authentic. You  know none of this!
> 
> You aren't a newbie and if you aren't aware of  SNAD disputes and key word spamming violations, you might want to read  up because you can hurt your reputation and your account.
> 
> Here's the keyword spamming policy:
> Search and browse manipulation policy



If you know anything about fashion, then you would know that often things on the runway are not finished. Numerous models have stated that they have to take garments, shoes handbags, et cetera to tailors or cobblers to be completed. So, this could very well be a Halston.

Your response was a little *****y. The bag clearly has Halston studs. I'm not saying that it's authentic. Your response just seemed a bit much, but I could be misreading the tone.


----------



## BeenBurned

lenarmc said:


> If you know anything about fashion, then you would know that often things on the runway are not finished. Numerous models have stated that they have to take garments, shoes handbags, et cetera to tailors or cobblers to be completed. So, this could very well be a Halston.
> 
> Your response was a little *****y. *The bag clearly has Halston studs. I'm not saying that it's authentic.* Your response just seemed a bit much, but I could be misreading the tone.


Tone is easily misinterpreted online since you can't hear the voice nor see facial expression. 

Reference your statement *red*: But it MUST be authentic if it has the company's markings. If it's not authentic and has markings, it's counterfeit, illegal and a violation of ebay policy to list. 

However, my point is that she doesn't know whether the bag is authentic or not. And in fact, she admitted in her posts as well as in the listing that she "got it home, took a closer look at the label, and was worried that it was a knockoff." She states that she went back to the yard sale and took the seller's word for the provenance of the bag. 

And as we know, seller's aren't always honest or truthful. Sometimes they purposely lie and other times they say what they think to be the case. 

As per federal law, sellers are required to KNOW items are authentic before listing them. If someone isn't expert, they are supposed to do their due diligence to learn about the product and verify authenticity. And if authenticity cannot be verified, it can't be listed. 

The link to the policy: http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html

And the Authenticity disclaimers policy also states that sellers have to verify authenticity: 



*Not Allowed* 
Sellers are *not* allowed to:


List items that aren't authentic

List items if they're not sure if they are authentic

                             In addition, sellers can't disclaim authenticity of their item by stating, for example:


"I cannot guarantee the authenticity of this item, so please bid accordingly."

"Vintage handbag Chanel???"

"Looks like this could be a Louis Vuitton bag"

"I believe this is painted by Degas, but I can't be sure."

"I got this from an estate sale, so I have no idea if it's real or not."

"The autograph looks real to me."

"I'm no expert, so look at the pictures and decide for yourself if it's real."


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## Molly0

Can anyone shed any light on this bag for me?

It seems to be totally "generic". There is absolutely no brand name on it whatsoever!
Lovely pebbled, smooshie, thick leather.  Lined in a striped twill. Impeccable stitching etc.
Unusual toggle type closure.
Love the bag but I'm so curious about who might have made it.    A
Any guesses?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this bag for me?
> 
> It seems to be totally "generic". There is absolutely no brand name on it whatsoever!
> Lovely pebbled, smooshie, thick leather.  Lined in a striped twill. Impeccable stitching etc.
> Unusual toggle type closure.
> Love the bag but I'm so curious about who might have made it.    A
> Any guesses?



Close up of toggle.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this bag for me?
> 
> It seems to be totally "generic". There is absolutely no brand name on it whatsoever!
> Lovely pebbled, smooshie, thick leather.  Lined in a striped twill. Impeccable stitching etc.
> Unusual toggle type closure.
> Love the bag but I'm so curious about who might have made it.    A
> Any guesses?



Close up of lining and unusual toggle & lining,:


----------



## Molly0

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I don't know the brand, but the leather is scrumptious.


----------



## Molly0

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I don't know the brand, but the leather is scrumptious.



Thanks!  I'm so surprised that such a great bag would have no name on it!  In all my years of being bag-obsessed I haven't seen that.


----------



## jellyv

The famous outdoors market in Florence (San Lorenzo) is filled with stalls of bags like this: basic designs in nice leather, for not much money. I bet it came from a place like that.


----------



## Molly0

jellyv said:


> The famous outdoors market in Florence (San Lorenzo) is filled with stalls of bags like this: basic designs in nice leather, for not much money. I bet it came from a place like that.



Sounds feasible. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Haven't the foggiest but appears to be a very nice bag! great liner. Enjoy!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Who ever made it, it lovely.


----------



## alansgail

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for any help!


Wow, how frustrating! It's a gorgeous bag though.....I've yet to see one that is unbranded at all.
Did you look really hard on the inside lining for any type of tag?


----------



## Molly0

Luxe_addiction said:


> Who ever made it, it lovely.


Thanks!



alansgail said:


> Wow, how frustrating! It's a gorgeous bag though.....I've yet to see one that is unbranded at all.
> Did you look really hard on the inside lining for any type of tag?[/QUOTE
> Yes, I just took another look and turned it completely inside out and can find no tag at all. It sure is well made tho'. Even the top stitching on the lining is perfection.


----------



## alansgail

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> alansgail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how frustrating! It's a gorgeous bag though.....I've yet to see one that is unbranded at all.
> Did you look really hard on the inside lining for any type of tag?[/QUOTE
> Yes, I just took another look and turned it completely inside out and can find no tag at all. It sure is well made tho'. Even the top stitching on the lining is perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have an inside zippered compartment? Anything in there?
> Also, can I ask where you found it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Molly0

alansgail said:


> Molly0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Does it have an inside zippered compartment? Anything in there?
> Also, can I ask where you found it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no inside pocket.  Below is a pic of it turned inside-out.   I found it in a thrift store.
Click to expand...


----------



## lvdreamer

I have no idea who made it, but I have to echo everyone else and say that it is absolutely lovely!!!  The leather looks so smooshy and gorgeous!


----------



## 4857102

I don't even know if this is branded, but identifying this would be much appreciated! Sorry again for the poor image quality.


----------



## amadea88

4857102 said:


> I don't even know if this is branded, but identifying this would be much appreciated! Sorry again for the poor image quality.



Hi, that looks like a Fendi Peekaboo.


----------



## 4857102

amadea88 said:


> Hi, that looks like a Fendi Peekaboo.


Yes you're right! Thanks!


----------



## MissCrystal

Hi guys, can anyone please tell me the brand of these bags with the chain handles sitting on the table please ? I've searched everywhere and couldn't find anything. It's a display at Nordstroms Vancouver.

Thank you


----------



## fivezero

MissCrystal said:


> Hi guys, can anyone please tell me the brand of these bags with the chain handles sitting on the table please ? I've searched everywhere and couldn't find anything. It's a display at Nordstroms Vancouver.
> 
> Thank you


Looks like a Kate Spade display.

Emerson Place Phoebe?
https://www.katespade.com/products/emerson-place-smooth-small-phoebe/PXRU5583-1.html


----------



## MissCrystal

fivezero said:


> Looks like a Kate Spade display.
> 
> Emerson Place Phoebe?
> https://www.katespade.com/products/emerson-place-smooth-small-phoebe/PXRU5583-1.html



thank you.


----------



## Michy623

Does anyone know the style name of Bethenny Frenkel's chanel bag?


----------



## Investigate1

Javits Center photo.


----------



## KatieFlat

Hey, does anyone recognise this bag please? In UK Grazia, uncredited. Thanks!


----------



## gillyweed

KatieFlat said:


> Hey, does anyone recognise this bag please? In UK Grazia, uncredited. Thanks!




Looks like it's the the mini Milla by MCM


----------



## 4thFlor

Does anyone know the brand of this bag?


----------



## KatieFlat

gillyweed said:


> Looks like it's the the mini Milla by MCM



Fab, thanks!


----------



## fashionlover21

Anyone know the official name of this? I think it is called the Miss Dolce? Just wanting confirmation thanks


----------



## BlondieToHell

Hi all!  I'm unable to figure out who made this and was wondering if it looks familiar to anyone. The leather and the stitching feel amazing, but no tags or markings anywhere!  Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## lenarmc

fashionlover21 said:


> Anyone know the official name of this? I think it is called the Miss Dolce? Just wanting confirmation thanks



Are thinking of the Miss Sicily?


----------



## fashionlover21

lenarmc said:


> Are thinking of the Miss Sicily?



This is the Miss Sicily I think. &#128533;


----------



## czienkosky

Bumping a previous request with more pictures:
Can anyone ID Morgan Stewart's clutch?


----------



## Petalwing

Can anyone identify this bag or brand?  Many thanks!


----------



## HI5O

Petalwing said:


> Can anyone identify this bag or brand?  Many thanks!


It looks like Rebecca Pearcy - Queen Bee out of Portland, Oregon.
http://www.queenbee-creations.com/


----------



## Petalwing

HI5O said:


> It looks like Rebecca Pearcy - Queen Bee out of Portland, Oregon.
> http://www.queenbee-creations.com/


Thanks for the quick response!  I'll check it out.


----------



## raEEv3

Hi everyone,

I am trying to sell some old bags for my mother and she does not know the name of these designer bags! Please help me identify the name/ model.

Greatly appreciated! 

*Bag A:* by Christian Dior. Approximately 9-10 years old











*Bag B:* by Burberry. Approximately 9-10 years old. Photographed next to a LV Galleria PM for size contrast.





* Bag C:* by Gucci. Approximately 10-12 years old


----------



## lenarmc

raEEv3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to sell some old bags for my mother and she does not know the name of these designer bags! Please help me identify the name/ model.
> 
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Bag A:* by Christian Dior. Approximately 9-10 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bag B:* by Burberry. Approximately 9-10 years old. Photographed next to a LV Galleria PM for size contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bag C:* by Gucci. Approximately 10-12 years old



I believe that Dior is called the Detective bag.


----------



## papertiger

raEEv3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to sell some old bags for my mother and she does not know the name of these designer bags! Please help me identify the name/ model.
> 
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Bag A:* by Christian Dior. Approximately 9-10 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bag B:* by Burberry. Approximately 9-10 years old. Photographed next to a LV Galleria PM for size contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Bag C:* by Gucci. Approximately 10-12 years old



The Gucci is a horse-bit print hobo (you're right about its age  - 11). I can't see the hardware from that angle in the photo (the hw usually gives the best clue to its name)


----------



## liberty33r1b

Hi, can anyone please help identify this bag?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/23/00/307C413E00000578-0-image-a-1_1453509354417.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Harleyh

Please help me find the designer of this handbag. My friend purchased it back in october and it has no tags or emblems on it anywhere. It was purchased TJMAXX.    Please help!!!


----------



## lenarmc

liberty33r1b said:


> Hi, can anyone please help identify this bag?http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/23/00/307C413E00000578-0-image-a-1_1453509354417.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a Versace. I see their logo head on it.


----------



## HI5O

I'd venture to guess it's a Lily Bloom bag, but can't be certain.


----------



## readytobird

Hello. I bought a small handbag on a whim recently and have been trying to find out what it is. It is from Pringle of Scotland. I have not been able to find out anything! Any tips at all very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## AllSaintsAddict

readytobird said:


> Hello. I bought a small handbag on a whim recently and have been trying to find out what it is. It is from Pringle of Scotland. I have not been able to find out anything! Any tips at all very much appreciated. Thank you!



Pringle make knitwear, didnt know they made bags. Have you googled the style? It might not have a name or anything


----------



## ClothesFilly

Michy623 said:


> Does anyone know the style name of Bethenny Frenkel's chanel bag?




It is called the Madison Flap and the size is Mini.


----------



## Michy623

ClothesFilly said:


> It is called the Madison Flap and the size is Mini.


Thank you!!


----------



## HI5O

Harleyh said:


> Please help me find the designer of this handbag. My friend purchased it back in october and it has no tags or emblems on it anywhere. It was purchased TJMAXX.    Please help!!!



This is really funny. I'm shopping at Ross and there it is right in front of me. It's Jac & Annie currently $13.99


----------



## Harleyh

HI5O said:


> This is really funny. I'm shopping at Ross and there it is right in front of me. It's Jac & Annie currently $13.99


Thank you so much HI50. I can't find anywhere online that has jac and Annie purses anywhere they must be discontinued designer.... Thanks again.


----------



## HI5O

Harleyh said:


> Thank you so much HI50. I can't find anywhere online that has jac and Annie purses anywhere they must be discontinued designer.... Thanks again.


 
Maybe someone might be selling it on eBay? Or Amazon?


----------



## BeenBurned

Harleyh said:


> Thank you so much HI50. I can't find anywhere online that has jac and Annie purses anywhere they must be discontinued designer.... Thanks again.





HI5O said:


> Maybe someone might be selling it on eBay? Or Amazon?


There are 2 Jac and Annie bags on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories-/11450/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=jac+and+Annie

and 5 completed, none sold:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Sh...ie&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## readytobird

AllSaintsAddict said:


> Pringle make knitwear, didnt know they made bags. Have you googled the style? It might not have a name or anything


I too didn't know that they made handbags and it make me more curious. Could it be a bowling bag, a little squat one? I googled everyday last week but found nothing. Anyway, thank you for replying.


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> There are 2 Jac and Annie bags on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories-/11450/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=jac+and+Annie
> 
> and 5 completed, none sold:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Clothing-Sh...ie&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684



Hi there Been Burned, had a question regarding eBay and TPF policy.  If I were to pick up the item that Harleyh is looking for and to place it on eBay for her to purchase, would I be violating any TPF rules regarding advertising, etc.?  I was just thinking if she really wanted it I'd make it available for her to purchase if it's something she really wants.

I'd like to help her out but first and foremost don't want to do anything against TPF rules.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ladykirk

I am hoping that the handbag Gods of the forum can help me out and make my day by identifying the brand  of this bag.  I saw it on a show and can't figure out what brand it is.  Please help!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Hi there Been Burned, had a question regarding eBay and TPF policy.  If I were to pick up the item that Harleyh is looking for and to place it on eBay for her to purchase, would I be violating any TPF rules regarding advertising, etc.?  I was just thinking if she really wanted it I'd make it available for her to purchase if it's something she really wants.
> 
> I'd like to help her out but first and foremost don't want to do anything against TPF rules.  Thanks for your input!


Selling isn't allowed so you and she wouldn't be allowed to exchange PMs. 

But if she happened to be searching ebay and found a listing for the bag she was looking for, she certainly could buy it from the seller.


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> Selling isn't allowed so you and she wouldn't be allowed to exchange PMs.
> 
> But if she happened to be searching ebay and found a listing for the bag she was looking for, she certainly could buy it from the seller.



Ok, thanks so much Been Burned--appreciate your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## BeenBurned




----------



## kasumi168

Can anyone ID the bag that inspired this POPKORS bag on eBay?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14185037...49&var=440977023146&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many Thanks


----------



## Ladykirk

Ladykirk said:


> I am hoping that the handbag Gods of the forum can help me out and make my day by identifying the brand  of this bag.  I saw it on a show and can't figure out what brand it is.  Please help!!!!


Has anyone had any luck identifying this handbag?  I have been looking on the brand threads to see if there are any similar styles and have come up empty.


----------



## seton

readytobird said:


> Hello. I bought a small handbag on a whim recently and have been trying to find out what it is. It is from Pringle of Scotland. I have not been able to find out anything! Any tips at all very much appreciated. Thank you!





AllSaintsAddict said:


> Pringle make knitwear, didnt know they made bags. Have you googled the style? It might not have a name or anything




I have a Pringles bag that is at least 10 yrs old. They are usually sold in their boutiques and since there isn't a boutique near me, they are hard to find. I bought mine in a london trip.


----------



## Murphy47

seton said:


> I have a Pringles bag that is at least 10 yrs old. They are usually sold in their boutiques and since there isn't a boutique near me, they are hard to find. I bought mine in a london trip.




TJMaxx and Saks have carried them in the past. 
It's a legitimate company.


----------



## HI5O

Ladykirk said:


> Has anyone had any luck identifying this handbag?  I have been looking on the brand threads to see if there are any similar styles and have come up empty.



At first when I saw the bag I thought it might be Jack Georges but when I went to the website I could not find such a style.  I also looked at Saddleback Leather but no luck either.  Sorry!


----------



## Ladykirk

HI5O said:


> At first when I saw the bag I thought it might be Jack Georges but when I went to the website I could not find such a style.  I also looked at Saddleback Leather but no luck either.  Sorry!


Thanks so much HI50! I appreciate you trying. Most brands have some identifying markers or styles that set them apart, but this handbag is proving difficult to name!


----------



## HI5O

Ladykirk said:


> Thanks so much HI50! I appreciate you trying. Most brands have some identifying markers or styles that set them apart, but this handbag is proving difficult to name!



Another thing you can try if it's something you really want to pursue obtaining--you could contact the wardrobe department for that show and I think sometimes they'd be more than willing to give you that information.  Good luck!!!


----------



## amorales208

help me out guys?!? This purse looks so cute and I'd love to own it, name of the bag?? Brand is Marc Jacobs


----------



## HI5O

amorales208 said:


> View attachment 3255587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me out guys?!? This purse looks so cute and I'd love to own it, name of the bag?? Brand is Marc Jacobs


 
It looks like it could be the Marc Jacobs Aidan bowler bag?  What does everyone think?


----------



## oahctrec

Please help me ID this bag. I've never seen this style before, is it new? She said it is Hermes...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBIF4ZNsZf_/


----------



## catsoup

Might anyone be able to ID this bag? I want to say D&B or Kate Spade maybe? Thanks!


http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/ln...iego-comic-con-international-2015_4821998.jpg


----------



## seton

oahctrec said:


> Please help me ID this bag. I've never seen this style before, is it new? She said it is Hermes...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBIF4ZNsZf_/




I think she meant to say it's "Hermess".


----------



## fivezero

amorales208 said:


> View attachment 3255587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help me out guys?!? This purse looks so cute and I'd love to own it, name of the bag?? Brand is Marc Jacobs


Yup, looks like the Baby Aidan to me, too! The only MbMJ that ever tempted me!


----------



## oahctrec

seton said:


> I think she meant to say it's "Hermess".



I gave her the benefit of doubt because she sports Birkin's and Kelly's as well... Guess I'll stop searching.


----------



## seton

oahctrec said:


> I gave her the benefit of doubt because she sports Birkin's and Kelly's as well... Guess I'll stop searching.



from her IG, it looks like her Bs and Ks are  "Hermessss", too. JMO.


----------



## maybell

Ladykirk said:


> I am hoping that the handbag Gods of the forum can help me out and make my day by identifying the brand  of this bag.  I saw it on a show and can't figure out what brand it is.  Please help!!!!


Roots of Canada leather? Maybe?? Or holland sport USA


----------



## westexxx3

newby here. i need help authenticating a Brahmin bag but so far have been unable to start a thread so i can post pics? any guidance is appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Does anyone recognize this?


----------



## BeenBurned

westexxx3 said:


> newby here. i need help authenticating a Brahmin bag but so far have been unable to start a thread so i can post pics? any guidance is appreciated!


Try posting here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-brahmin-425051.html


----------



## Ladykirk

maybell said:


> Roots of Canada leather? Maybe?? Or holland sport USA


Thank you Maybell!!  Another source to check out.  Maybe I will have luck


----------



## PewPew

whateve said:


> Does anyone recognize this?



ASOS Suede Vintage Saddle Shoulder Bag


----------



## whateve

PewPew said:


> ASOS Suede Vintage Saddle Shoulder Bag


Thank you!


----------



## stefn

Hi everyone

I've bought on second hand website a Balmain's bag, I would like to know if it's a really one and wich model is it? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Hobbsy

Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## gillyweed

Hobbsy said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?




It's the Fedora bag by Chloé


----------



## Hobbsy

gillyweed said:


> It's the Fedora bag by Chloé



Thank you so much!! &#128522;


----------



## Dounia

It's spring summer 2015 Fedora Chloe bag.  1400


----------



## Hobbsy

Dounia said:


> It's spring summer 2015 Fedora Chloe bag.  1400



Thank you!!


----------



## TheJoan

Hi everyone!

Just picked up a used Marni bag at a thrift store and would love to know something about it! Model name or even the year it was sold? Any info appreciated 

Thank you!


----------



## KatieFlat

Hi, does anyone recognise Blakes bag? Thanks


----------



## HI5O

KatieFlat said:


> Hi, does anyone recognise Blakes bag? Thanks



I believe Roland Mouret


----------



## papertiger

TheJoan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just picked up a used Marni bag at a thrift store and would love to know something about it! Model name or even the year it was sold? Any info appreciated
> 
> Thank you!



I don't know the name but i think it's about 10 years old


----------



## TheJoan

papertiger said:


> I don't know the name but i think it's about 10 years old



You're exactly right! I finally found a picture of it from their S/S 2006 show. 
Thank you


----------



## papertiger

TheJoan said:


> You're exactly right! I finally found a picture of it from their S/S 2006 show.
> Thank you



Well done on your research! 

I had to rely on memory trying on the matching shoes when I was still at uni


----------



## maplenight

I come across this following bag but have no idea which one it is. Anyone who may help? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ewe/beige-leather-handbag-loewe-1667734.shtml


----------



## chocolagirl

maplenight said:


> I come across this following bag but have no idea which one it is. Anyone who may help?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ewe/beige-leather-handbag-loewe-1667734.shtml


it looks like the amazona? but the seller claims its from 2010 and judging by its logo, it should be much older...


----------



## maplenight

But it's a soft bag obviously. Amazona is semi-hard...


----------



## Xtinaaa06

Please help identify this Louis Vuitton


----------



## Rouge H

Xtinaaa06 said:


> Please help identify this Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267118


Vintage Louis Vuitton monogram Bel Air briefcase/shoulder bag


----------



## protein_

Does anyone have any ideas about Kate Moss' blue bag?

Thank you!!

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/10/22/2FFA7FCC00000578-3392967-image-a-162_1452464310214.jpg

edit: I figured it out, part of Hermés Picotin family, I think?


----------



## PewPew

protein_ said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about Kate Moss' blue bag?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/10/22/2FFA7FCC00000578-3392967-image-a-162_1452464310214.jpg
> 
> edit: I figured it out, part of Hermés Picotin family, I think?



Yes, you're correct. Picotin in the MM (22cm) size


----------



## aimee24

No idea. Sorry. Good luck


----------



## protein_

PewPew said:


> Yes, you're correct. Picotin in the MM (22cm) size



Thank you for the confirmation!

Do you know if it's Ciel or Blue Jean?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## PewPew

protein_ said:


> Thank you for the confirmation!
> 
> Do you know if it's Ciel or Blue Jean?
> 
> Thanks again!!!



Unfortunately, I can't say. Sometimes the colors will look quite different based on the leather used, and of course, there can be subtle color adjustment when celebrity photos are edited. If you're a fan of the Picotin, here's a fun thread in the Hermes Clubhouse:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-the-picotin-421880-156.html
The folks here will have more insight into Kate's bag .

Also, here is the reference thread for the many lovely Hermes Blues:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/blue-color-family-pics-only-100918.html


----------



## Rouge H

protein_ said:


> Thank you for the confirmation!
> 
> Do you know if it's Ciel or Blue Jean?
> 
> Thanks again!!!



It looks to be Ceil, blue jean is a tad darker.


----------



## opbod

Can anyone help me identify this logo please - could be a JMC?  Is on expensive older alligator bag.  thanks for any help!


----------



## hwinner

Hi, Can anyone help me find the model of this MK bag? I have searched high and low. Looking to buy in Australia. Thanks!!


----------



## Aunt Clara

Hi, can anyone help me identify the maker of this RR Logo Bag? Many Thanks in Advance!


----------



## maybell

Aunt Clara said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify the maker of this RR Logo Bag? Many Thanks in Advance!


Pedro regado ?


----------



## Aunt Clara

maybell said:


> Pedro regado ?



Thanks, Maybell! I think that's it!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi all, I'd like some help
Identifying a bag but I can't figure out how to upload a pic! Can anyone help?! Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hi all, I'd like some help
> Identifying a bag but I can't figure out how to upload a pic! Can anyone help?! Thank you!


http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## CB2016

Can anyone help me identify this small grey leather Longchamp bag?


----------



## cdtracing

hwinner said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me find the model of this MK bag? I have searched high and low. Looking to buy in Australia. Thanks!!



Would need to see more pics of this.  Got any more pics to post?


----------



## karl_k

Hi guys,

Could anybody please help me identify the bag that Khloe Kardashian's assistant or stylist is carrying?

x


----------



## connielife

hi! I'm so in love with this purse (attached) but don't know its brand  name.  Can someone please assist?  Not looking for dupes or similar  ones, would like to know this exact brand.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DesigningStyle

connielife said:


> hi! I'm so in love with this purse (attached) but don't know its brand  name.  Can someone please assist?  Not looking for dupes or similar  ones, would like to know this exact brand.  Thanks in advance!



Where did you get this image?


----------



## hhawkmothh

There's a girl I sometimes walk past on my commute who carries a bag that is shaped sort of like this, in what appears to be real (could be wrong, though!) leather in a sort of elephant shade of grey, with rounded black studs down the side like this RM bag.

It may be a Rebecca Minkoff bag, but I'm not familiar enough to tell. If I see her again, I'll try to ask what kind of bag, or creepily snap a photo! Sorry about lack of details- that's all I've got from memory


----------



## connielife

DesigningStyle said:


> Where did you get this image?


I got it from a pinterest post, but when clicking on the picture it took me to a web address that no longer exists


----------



## sonygermany

Hello !

can me someone tell what this is for a bag ?

thank you


----------



## Livia1

sonygermany said:


> Hello !
> 
> can me someone tell what this is for a bag ?
> 
> thank you




Looks like the Tom Ford Jennifer bag 

http://www.tomford.com/medium-new-j...T-VEN.html?dwvar_L0768T-VEN_color=BLK#start=1


----------



## sark

I know this is a long shot, but I saw a woman carrying a really beautiful, minimalist chic black leather tote the other day. I should have stopped her and asked what it was. It was definitely large, and the defining characteristic was that the short sides (the ones facing front and back when you're carrying it on your shoulder), folded deeply in toward the bag's center, in a cool geometric/origami-esque way. There was no flashy hardware, just the strong lines of the design. The leather looked to be good quality - strong, but lightweight/thin (not thickly padded). I don't remember whether it was open or had a zipper. Any ideas??? I keep thinking about it as the one that got away...


----------



## pereisu

Can anyone identify the black leather crissbody bag that she is wearing? Thank you!


----------



## sonygermany

Livia1 said:


> Looks like the Tom Ford Jennifer bag
> 
> http://www.tomford.com/medium-new-j...T-VEN.html?dwvar_L0768T-VEN_color=BLK#start=1


thank you


----------



## gillyweed

pereisu said:


> Can anyone identify the black leather crissbody bag that she is wearing? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291041




Marc by Marc Jacobs Canteen bag


----------



## mkr

karl_k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Could anybody please help me identify the bag that Khloe Kardashian's assistant or stylist is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> x




That is beautiful!  I've been looking into it with no luck. Please let me know what it is if you find it. Thank you!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi ladies! Can anyone help ID this bag for a friend of mine? For once I'm stumped...Miu Miu?!


----------



## LAltiero85

sark said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I saw a woman carrying a really beautiful, minimalist chic black leather tote the other day. I should have stopped her and asked what it was. It was definitely large, and the defining characteristic was that the short sides (the ones facing front and back when you're carrying it on your shoulder), folded deeply in toward the bag's center, in a cool geometric/origami-esque way. There was no flashy hardware, just the strong lines of the design. The leather looked to be good quality - strong, but lightweight/thin (not thickly padded). I don't remember whether it was open or had a zipper. Any ideas??? I keep thinking about it as the one that got away...



Something from Madewell maybe?   They sell simple, yet chic leather bags.  Something with thicker leather, sort of handmade looking?


----------



## LAltiero85

Anyone have an idea of which bag "DJ" is wearing? (No one make fun of me for watching Fuller House)


----------



## pereisu

gillyweed said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Canteen bag




Thank you!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I saw a woman carrying a really beautiful, minimalist chic black leather tote the other day. I should have stopped her and asked what it was. It was definitely large, and the defining characteristic was that the short sides (the ones facing front and back when you're carrying it on your shoulder), folded deeply in toward the bag's center, in a cool geometric/origami-esque way. There was no flashy hardware, just the strong lines of the design. The leather looked to be good quality - strong, but lightweight/thin (not thickly padded). I don't remember whether it was open or had a zipper. Any ideas??? I keep thinking about it as the one that got away...




Celine Cabas comes to mind. The Vermillion is what it looks like "closed"...


----------



## Orlie

sark said:


> I know this is a long shot...



Was it one strap or two?


----------



## sark

Orlie said:


> Was it one strap or two?



two!


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> Celine Cabas comes to mind. The Vermillion is what it looks like "closed"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292381
> View attachment 3292385



so even with the sides pushing in, it was proportionally more wide than tall compared to the celine. so far the one that's come closest in look is the akris ai, when you look at it from the side without the hardware. it had that sort of trapezoidal shape. The reason I'm fairly positive it wasn't the Akris is because the Akris short sides basically both fold over onto one long side of the bag. With the mystery bag I saw, they pushed in, and didn't cover up the long side. Does that make sense? I do like the Akris and Celine bags too though . . .


----------



## Orlie

sark said:


> two!


\

What a fun mystery!  Was the bottom side of the bag flat (like the akris ai), or did it kind of dip down in the middle where the side folds in (like a fortune cookie)?


----------



## sark

Orlie said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun mystery!  Was the bottom side of the bag flat (like the akris ai), or did it kind of dip down in the middle where the side folds in (like a fortune cookie)?




So imagine the red Celine, but proportionally much wider, so that with the sides folded in (like in the Celine, but deeper toward the center), the bag still reads as very horizontal (with a soft trapezoid shape), not square or vertical. Does that make any sense?


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> so even with the sides pushing in, it was proportionally more wide than tall compared to the celine. so far the one that's come closest in look is the akris ai, when you look at it from the side without the hardware. it had that sort of trapezoidal shape. The reason I'm fairly positive it wasn't the Akris is because the Akris short sides basically both fold over onto one long side of the bag. With the mystery bag I saw, they pushed in, and didn't cover up the long side. Does that make sense? I do like the Akris and Celine bags too though . . .




Hmmm&#129300; Alexander McQueen De Manta maybe?


----------



## sark

Orlie said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun mystery!  Was the bottom side of the bag flat (like the akris ai), or did it kind of dip down in the middle where the side folds in (like a fortune cookie)?




It's possible that the bottom of the bag dipped down bit, in a rounded way, rather than remaining totally flat/straight across.  I'm not quite sure though. It was the oversized wide shape and over articulated folded in sides that really caught my attention.


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> Hmmm&#129300; Alexander McQueen De Manta maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292842




Thanks but nope. Much wider and open. And imagine the super pronounced Celine trapeze bag sides that pop out, but here in reverse.


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> Thanks but nope. Much wider and open. And imagine the super pronounced Celine trapeze bag sides that pop out, but here in reverse.




I'm determined to figure this out![emoji12]


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> I'm determined to figure this out![emoji12]




I know! Perhaps if I stalk my neighborhood I'll see the bag again and accost its owner &#129300;


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> Thanks but nope. Much wider and open. And imagine the super pronounced Celine trapeze bag sides that pop out, but here in reverse.




Loewe makes an Origami Tote and the puzzle bag?


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> Loewe makes an Origami Tote and the puzzle bag?




Nope &#128580;


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> Nope &#128580;




https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/433184/loewe/origami-cubo-leather-tote

Not this one either?


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/433184/loewe/origami-cubo-leather-tote
> 
> Not this one either?




Not exactly. It's like a cross between this and the Celine cabas. Lighter thinner leather, no zipper, no noticeable logo, but with those collapsed in sides. And really long/wide vs tall. A cool, minimalist chic, oversized tote.


----------



## Orlie

sark said:


> So imagine the red Celine



Okay, so is the overall shape something like this (with different texture,etc.):
http://content.purseblog.com/images/2009/08/BV-Cabat-2.jpg


----------



## sark

sark said:


> Not exactly. It's like a cross between this and the Celine cabas. Lighter thinner leather, no zipper, no noticeable logo, but with those collapsed in sides. And really long/wide vs tall. A cool, minimalist chic, oversized tote.




I'm beginning to wonder if I hallucinated it?


----------



## sark

Orlie said:


> Okay, so is the overall shape something like this (with different texture,etc.):
> 
> http://content.purseblog.com/images/2009/08/BV-Cabat-2.jpg




Yes, just more pronounced in how wide/oversized it was.


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> Not exactly. It's like a cross between this and the Celine cabas. Lighter thinner leather, no zipper, no noticeable logo, but with those collapsed in sides. And really long/wide vs tall. A cool, minimalist chic, oversized tote.




Still going to think on this, haha! However, just wanted to share an amazing seller that I found who make gorgeous handbags! Very simple, yet beautiful. The leather is also amazing! I have this tote, and carry it ALL the time! Perhaps you could draw what you saw and she could make something similar
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.matineshop.com/


----------



## sark

missjenny2679 said:


> Still going to think on this, haha! However, just wanted to share an amazing seller that I found who make gorgeous handbags! Very simple, yet beautiful. The leather is also amazing! I have this tote, and carry it ALL the time! Perhaps you could draw what you saw and she could make something similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292875
> 
> 
> http://www.matineshop.com/




Thanks! I was just thinking that maybe I would have to go that route. I hate the idea of knocking off someone, but I just don't know how else to find this needle in a haystack! And I have to assume that since this would be largely based on my memory a way that it's not really a knockoff, right?


----------



## missjenny2679

sark said:


> Thanks! I was just thinking that maybe I would have to go that route. I hate the idea of knocking off someone, but I just don't know how else to find this needle in a haystack! And I have to assume that since this would be largely based on my memory a way that it's not really a knockoff, right?




Hmmm&#129300; I wouldn't think so since it wouldn't be an exact copy. I see where you're coming from though...I wouldn't want to knockoff someone either. However, I saw a pic of the new Coach saddle bag and it looks SO similar to Mansur Gavriel crossbody. Then I saw that Coach first introduced it in the 70's...seems like everyone is borrowing from each other these days. I still want to try and find your bag though...now I REALLY want to see it[emoji23]


----------



## Lajka

sark said:


> so even with the sides pushing in, it was proportionally more wide than tall compared to the celine. so far the one that's come closest in look is the akris ai, when you look at it from the side without the hardware. it had that sort of trapezoidal shape. The reason I'm fairly positive it wasn't the Akris is because the Akris short sides basically both fold over onto one long side of the bag. With the mystery bag I saw, they pushed in, and didn't cover up the long side. Does that make sense? I do like the Akris and Celine bags too though . . .



No, Akris Ai buckle could be join outside or inside the bag - it is alternative.


----------



## Lajka

sark said:


> Thanks! I was just thinking that maybe I would have to go that route. I hate the idea of knocking off someone, but I just don't know how else to find this needle in a haystack! And I have to assume that since this would be largely based on my memory a way that it's not really a knockoff, right?


Have a look - Akris Ai ways of turn on







And real picture:
g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/12/_9300972.jpg


----------



## leechiyong

sark said:


> Yes, just more pronounced in how wide/oversized it was.



Victoria Beckham Liberty tote?


----------



## Orlie

sark said:


> Yes, just more pronounced in how wide/oversized it was.



Open tote version of Narciso Rodriguez Claire, with the wings pushed in?

This is a toughie, as many rectangular open totes with east-west side clips may give you the same general shape.


----------



## reallycoachgirl

Anybody know what this is?  The Good Wife Season 1
Thanks!


----------



## Carrie ABQ

This bag is from House of Cards Season 4, episode 2 (about 6 minutes in).  This is exactly the bag I want to buy - and I can't figure out what it is!  I love the single, rolled, top handle, the corner trim, turn lock closure - beautiful!


----------



## Divealicious

Carrie ABQ said:


> This bag is from House of Cards Season 4, episode 2 (about 6 minutes in).  This is exactly the bag I want to buy - and I can't figure out what it is!  I love the single, rolled, top handle, the corner trim, turn lock closure - beautiful!
> View attachment 3295150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295152


It kinda looks like the Dolce & Gabbana Sicily or Greta totes... But it's not. I really want to know too, it's gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

Carrie ABQ said:


> This bag is from House of Cards Season 4, episode 2 (about 6 minutes in).  This is exactly the bag I want to buy - and I can't figure out what it is!  I love the single, rolled, top handle, the corner trim, turn lock closure - beautiful!
> View attachment 3295150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295151
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295152



Is that the RL Tiffin bag without the lock?


----------



## leechiyong

Link here:  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61894206


----------



## Divealicious

leechiyong said:


> Link here:  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61894206


I think you're right! Good find!


----------



## Rouge H

Yes, it is a Tiffin bag. I saw that and recognized it since I have one.


----------



## SophiaWasHere

sark said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I saw a woman carrying a really beautiful, minimalist chic black leather tote the other day. I should have stopped her and asked what it was. It was definitely large, and the defining characteristic was that the short sides (the ones facing front and back when you're carrying it on your shoulder), folded deeply in toward the bag's center, in a cool geometric/origami-esque way. There was no flashy hardware, just the strong lines of the design. The leather looked to be good quality - strong, but lightweight/thin (not thickly padded). I don't remember whether it was open or had a zipper. Any ideas??? I keep thinking about it as the one that got away...



Was it this? 
roztayger.com/images/products/TSATSASFLUKEBLACK_001.jpg

Or a Frrry bag (there are a few styles) 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/09/aa/8c/09aa8cc68f8dd72a102c961147d1f71a.jpg
http://roztayger.com/test/product/black_rivet_book_bag_by_frrry


----------



## tjtnd

sark said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I saw a woman carrying a really beautiful, minimalist chic black leather tote the other day. I should have stopped her and asked what it was. It was definitely large, and the defining characteristic was that the short sides (the ones facing front and back when you're carrying it on your shoulder), folded deeply in toward the bag's center, in a cool geometric/origami-esque way. There was no flashy hardware, just the strong lines of the design. The leather looked to be good quality - strong, but lightweight/thin (not thickly padded). I don't remember whether it was open or had a zipper. Any ideas??? I keep thinking about it as the one that got away...


Hi! I'm pretty sure this is the bag you're looking for, because I was obsessing over it for the past two weeks. 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/bags/view-all/contrasting-tote-bag-c719532p3212047.html
It's on sale now, but it's not available online.


----------



## sark

tjtnd said:


> Hi! I'm pretty sure this is the bag you're looking for, because I was obsessing over it for the past two weeks.
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/bags/view-all/contrasting-tote-bag-c719532p3212047.html
> It's on sale now, but it's not available online.



omg! I can't believe you found it!  and I even more can't believe that it's a zara design! here I was prepared to spend $$$$ for this and it's not even leather. ha! just goes to show you. I absolutely still love the design, although I really want a leather bag, not synthetic. I wonder if I can get a designer to use this as inspiration. how hysterical - I think I'm actually suggesting knocking off a fast fashion design and making it a pricey one. I've clearly just confimed though that I can always count on TPF


----------



## Hirisa

connielife said:


> hi! I'm so in love with this purse (attached) but don't know its brand  name.  Can someone please assist?  Not looking for dupes or similar  ones, would like to know this exact brand.  Thanks in advance!



Better late than never, I hope. This is a Zara bag. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/bags/view-all/mini-cross-body-bag-c719532p3184268.html


----------



## macaronichelle

I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what style my Kate Spade bag is. Please help if you can! Thanks!


----------



## poly54111

Hey everyone
Quick question, posting this everywhere as I'm urgent for an answers so any help would be great thanks.
A friend saw this LV bag earlier today and quickly got an image before leaving could anybody help identify the product range.
its got what seems a bronze patina so I would say its a few years old if a Vintage that has been well kept.
Im pressuring its authentic from what I saw but can't guarantee, just curious of the name of the item.






Any help would be much appreciated feel free to DM me


----------



## HI5O

Hi ladies, any help in identifying this Balenciaga wallet would be greatly appreciated.  I saw it at a consignment store and have not stopped thinking about it.  If you had a style number or name that would be helpful so I can take a look on the internet to see the inside of the wallet.  Thanks much!


----------



## mkr

poly54111 said:


> Hey everyone
> Quick question, posting this everywhere as I'm urgent for an answers so any help would be great thanks.
> A friend saw this LV bag earlier today and quickly got an image before leaving could anybody help identify the product range.
> its got what seems a bronze patina so I would say its a few years old if a Vintage that has been well kept.
> Im pressuring its authentic from what I saw but can't guarantee, just curious of the name of the item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated feel free to DM me




Now I don't know LV but the leather part does not sit on the bag evenly or squarely in my opinion. There is more bag to the right of the leather than there is on the right. And if you follow the line of the leather where the monogram meets it, it is slightly crooked. I see more but like I said I'm not familiar with the brand.


----------



## connielife

Hirisa said:


> Better late than never, I hope. This is a Zara bag. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/bags/view-all/mini-cross-body-bag-c719532p3184268.html



Thank you SO very much!!!!  You are my hero!


----------



## TiffyL

Any idea what brand is this bag? Saw it on a movie. Any help will be deeply appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## LAltiero85

Hey guys!!!  I'm going to try and post this again.. Anyone have an idea (or know one similar)?  Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Found the cutest little quilted leather fuschia fold-over. Nice thick leather, thick cotton twill lining, and really well made.  The name is hard to make out but it looks like "neo neou".  I have never heard of this brand and can't seem to find anything   Anyone heard of this brand or know anything about it?  Appreciate anything you can tell me.


----------



## Molly0

LAltiero85 said:


> Hey guys!!!  I'm going to try and post this again.. Anyone have an idea (or know one similar)?  Thanks!



Looks a bit like a Roots Canada Olivia?


----------



## LAltiero85

Molly0 said:


> Looks a bit like a Roots Canada Olivia?



Thanks, Molly0!  They do look similar.


----------



## Carrie ABQ

leechiyong said:


> Link here:  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61894206



Yes, thank you!!!


----------



## xmotive

How do I post on this thread I see the thing for reply but not to post. Please hekp


----------



## xmotive

I'm trying to indentify a bag


----------



## xmotive

This bag was worn by Christina Aguilera in 2006 could you help me identify it? 

It looks like silver mesh/chain mail material with a scrappy zipper


----------



## beatrizbates

Really nice collection of bags.


----------



## Hobbsy

TiffyL said:


> View attachment 3300117
> 
> Any idea what brand is this bag? Saw it on a movie. Any help will be deeply appreciated! Thanks!



Did you ever find out what bag this is? I'd like to know also.


----------



## HI5O

Hoping someone might be able to help identify this particular bucket bag.  I purchased it at a boutique here in Honolulu and the sales associate "believes" it was made by Street Level but there is no tag inside.  It is a vegan bag and after carrying it for a couple of weeks decided that it was just too big for me.  I don't know what to put in my listing that will attract potential buyers.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## TiffyL

Hobbsy said:


> Did you ever find out what bag this is? I'd like to know also.




Im still looking!!! Can anyone here help??? Thanks!!!


----------



## HI5O

TiffyL said:


> View attachment 3300117
> 
> Any idea what brand is this bag? Saw it on a movie. Any help will be deeply appreciated! Thanks!



Tiffy, still looking but without success.  What is the name of the movie or the actress?  I venture to guess it might be a Korean movie.  It's a very pretty bag but can't be certain if it is vachetta or made out of the polyurethane material.  YesStyle has a lot of bags that look like leather but aren't.  If you're able to narrow down the movie or actress that might give me more leads.


----------



## TiffyL

HI5O said:


> Tiffy, still looking but without success.  What is the name of the movie or the actress?  I venture to guess it might be a Korean movie.  It's a very pretty bag but can't be certain if it is vachetta or made out of the polyurethane material.  YesStyle has a lot of bags that look like leather but aren't.  If you're able to narrow down the movie or actress that might give me more leads.




Hi dear, Thanks so much for your reply! I saw this from a Chinese (Taiwanese) Movie titled Go Lala Go 2 (&#26460;&#25289;&#25289;&#36861;&#23130;&#35760. The actress carrying this handbag is Ariel Lin. This movie has all the glamorous fashion and all so i assume this bag is a branded one as well. I did google around but i only managed to find out the clothing, shoes and jewelry brands. I did spot some Ferragamo, Louboutins and Hermes so i do believe this bag might be branded as well, that's why im trying my luck here to see if anyone might know what brand this is. Thank you once again! Hopefully you will have better luck thn me in finding out about this bag.


----------



## BB2005

Can someone tell me where Kyle Richards, red bag is from/by?? Thanks


----------



## HI5O

BB2005 said:


> View attachment 3305260
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me where Kyle Richards, red bag is from/by?? Thanks



I believe it's the Saint Laurent High School Bag:
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...satchel-in-oxblood-leather_cod45267124wo.html


----------



## HI5O

TiffyL said:


> Hi dear, Thanks so much for your reply! I saw this from a Chinese (Taiwanese) Movie titled Go Lala Go 2 (&#26460;&#25289;&#25289;&#36861;&#23130;&#35760. The actress carrying this handbag is Ariel Lin. This movie has all the glamorous fashion and all so i assume this bag is a branded one as well. I did google around but i only managed to find out the clothing, shoes and jewelry brands. I did spot some Ferragamo, Louboutins and Hermes so i do believe this bag might be branded as well, that's why im trying my luck here to see if anyone might know what brand this is. Thank you once again! Hopefully you will have better luck thn me in finding out about this bag.



Still no luck.  I did actually email the costume designer but she said it's been several years ago and she couldn't remember details of the bag.  If I had to guess from the picture, I'd probably guess Burberry, Loewe or Celine?  I'm not really familiar with those designers though.


----------



## HI5O

Hey there, I just posted pictures of this in the Authenticate This Longchamp forum but just thought I'd post here too.  Just wondered if anyone knows the name/model of this Longchamp.  Thanks in advance!!!
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/pop...gchamp denim


----------



## Kmora

HI5O said:


> Hey there, I just posted pictures of this in the Authenticate This Longchamp forum but just thought I'd post here too.  Just wondered if anyone knows the name/model of this Longchamp.  Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/pop...gchamp denim




Can't see the picture :/


----------



## HI5O

Kmora said:


> Can't see the picture :/



Thanks, let's try it again!


----------



## BeenBurned

HI5O said:


> Hey there, I just posted pictures of this in the Authenticate This Longchamp forum but just thought I'd post here too.  Just wondered if anyone knows the name/model of this Longchamp.  Thanks in advance!!!
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/pop...gchamp denim





Kmora said:


> Can't see the picture :/





HI5O said:


> Thanks, let's try it again!


I can't help with the identity but here's the link: 
http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/library/longchamp denim?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HI5O

BeenBurned said:


> I can't help with the identity but here's the link:
> http://s927.photobucket.com/user/popncrunch/library/longchamp denim?sort=3&page=1



Thanks BeenBurned for including the correct link!


----------



## Molly0

Anyone heard of "Lowency Paris"  bags?


----------



## MrsHonda

Hi! I'm sure it's an easy one but I love this bag from the book Parisian Chic by Ines de la Fressange can't figure out what it is! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalos

MrsHonda said:


> Hi! I'm sure it's an easy one but I love this bag from the book Parisian Chic by Ines de la Fressange can't figure out what it is! Thanks in advance!




Hermes Kelly


----------



## momasaurus

It's not H, but I don't know where else to post this question: Does anyone know what designer and bag this is? It's about 9 x 7 inches. No luck with google image search. Sorry to be off - topic!!

Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Anyone heard of "Lowency Paris"  bags?



Hmmm. . .   No one heard of Lowency?
I've been searching the Internet for clues and I find the address in Paris for Lowency is the same as for Lancel. Anyone?
(Here's a a pic)


----------



## paperdreams

Does anyone know where can I find this little black bag/what brand is it? Thank you!

https://www.thereformation.com/prod...d=LS298X10225ZRSXYPVYg-SKIEYvLLr2ocgBLnehcbXw

The one the model is wearing in the picture... Sorry IDK how to attach pictures


----------



## Indigowaters

Can someone tell me the name of this bag Phaedra is carrying?


----------



## Rouge H

Indigowaters said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag Phaedra is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311786


Reed Krakoff Boxer


----------



## bagladyRM

Please help me identify Amy Pohlers handbag in the sisters movie. It is a light blue shoulder tote with front pocket. I can find any really good pictures.


----------



## leechiyong

Indigowaters said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this bag Phaedra is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311786



Quoted the wrong one and didn't see someone had already replied.  Sorry!

That's a Reed Krakoff Boxer.


----------



## HI5O

bagladyRM said:


> Please help me identify Amy Pohlers handbag in the sisters movie. It is a light blue shoulder tote with front pocket. I can find any really good pictures.



It looks somewhat like Rebecca Minkoff's satchel amorous but I think I've also seen a bag like that by Michael Kors.


----------



## bagladyRM

HI5O said:


> It looks somewhat like Rebecca Minkoff's satchel amorous but I think I've also seen a bag like that by Michael Kors.



Yes, it except it doesn't have the front pocket. And this is more like a tote than a satchel. It also has corner grommets and two grommets on the pockets as well.


----------



## MKB0925

Anyone know the name of this Kate Spade bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Thanks!


----------



## HI5O

MKB0925 said:


> Anyone know the name of this Kate Spade bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!



It looks like its the Kate Spade Cobble Hill Small Gina.  Here's a link to the website selling it in black.
https://www.katespade.com/products/cobble-hill-small-gina/PXRU6016.html


----------



## 4everjesus

Help Identify this Handbag!


----------



## 4everjesus

The inside.


----------



## 4everjesus

Can some one tell me the name of this bag.


----------



## maybell

4everjesus said:


> The inside.


Looks like my husbands Klein tool bag. With customization!


----------



## maybell

maybell said:


> Looks like my husbands Klein tool bag. With customization!


Look up mason tool bag on eBay. You will see them.


----------



## HI5O

maybell said:


> Look up mason tool bag on eBay. You will see them.


 
Also google Kauffman tool bag.  Haven't been able to find the exact design one though.  Another google search of canvas utility bag will also lead you to other similar bags.


----------



## collegechic

It looks similar to this bag by Akris
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/akris-m...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=7650


----------



## collegechic

Looking for something similar to this bag, it is from forever 21 but can't find it anywhere. I love the top handle as well as a cross body strap, preferably in leather. The cambridge satchel front pocket sticks out too much. I like the closure better than magnetic or the straps alone as well as the V shape of the front rather than the usual cambridge satchel straight across look.


----------



## leechiyong

Check out the Proenza Schouler PS1 or maybe Loeffler Randall.


----------



## 4everjesus

Thank you veru much.


----------



## Caspin22

4everjesus said:


> Can some one tell me the name of this bag.




I'm not seeing anything that looks like a Coach bag in that photo.


----------



## 4everjesus

Canderson22 said:


> I'm not seeing anything that looks like a Coach bag in that photo.


Sorry new to this.


----------



## collegechic

Thanks so much! The Loeffler Randall is perfect just a bit out of my price range for now. Would you happen to know if they are a brand that I will have to be careful of fakes with and I'm probably going to buy second hand


----------



## LAltiero85

collegechic said:


> Looking for something similar to this bag, it is from forever 21 but can't find it anywhere. I love the top handle as well as a cross body strap, preferably in leather. The cambridge satchel front pocket sticks out too much. I like the closure better than magnetic or the straps alone as well as the V shape of the front rather than the usual cambridge satchel straight across look.



Gigi New York Hayden satchel


----------



## BDOM

My friend is dying to know the name and brand of this bag, please help!


----------



## amadea88

Hi, it looks like Tod's Wave bag (micro size)


----------



## Pessie

amadea88 said:


> hi, it looks like tod's wave bag (micro size)



+ 1


----------



## cathead87

collegechic said:


> Looking for something similar to this bag, it is from forever 21 but can't find it anywhere. I love the top handle as well as a cross body strap, preferably in leather. The cambridge satchel front pocket sticks out too much. I like the closure better than magnetic or the straps alone as well as the V shape of the front rather than the usual cambridge satchel straight across look.



They don't have a V-shaped front...but the Rebecca Minkoff Covet and Frye Cameron satchel are similar in style.


----------



## blue.hawaiian

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=6073411265 

Can you please help me authenticate this Louis Vuitton Artsy GM?


----------



## Elliespurse

blue.hawaiian said:


> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=6073411265
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Louis Vuitton Artsy GM?



Hello and welcome, could you re-post in the LV forum here: Authenticate This LV: read the rules & use the format in post 1

(add more info see first post)



Good luck.


----------



## blue.hawaiian

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome, could you re-post in the LV forum here: Authenticate This LV: read the rules & use the format in post 1
> 
> (add more info see first post)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Yes I will. I am new to this site. Thank you.


----------



## buffalogal

Anyone recognize those bag? From British show "Fresh Meat" - white with big skull (but I am assuming it is not high end as the characters are university students.)


----------



## Pajetti

Dear experts,
Please help to authenticate this furla metropolis bag! Thank you so so much!


----------



## vgurl

Does anyone know the style name of this Longchamp bag? Thanks!


----------



## collegechic

cathead87 said:


> They don't have a V-shaped front...but the Rebecca Minkoff Covet and Frye Cameron satchel are similar in style.


Thanks for sharing these options! The Frye seems overly large 
These are the bag measurements. I'm trying to find the Gigi Satchel in my area so I can try it on since it seems very large on bloggers


----------



## Usagihime

Hi there, I'm considering buying this Kate Spade bag from varagesale, but I can't seem to find any information on it at all (not even a single picture on google).  Perhaps it is a vintage KS? Would appreciate some help in shedding light on this.  Thank you so much!


----------



## madaboutpastry

Hi, does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks!


----------



## lenarmc

madaboutpastry said:


> Hi, does anyone know what bag this is? Thanks!



Sofia Coppola for Louis Vuitton


----------



## madaboutpastry

lenarmc said:


> Sofia Coppola for Louis Vuitton



Thank you!


----------



## palacecat

Does anyone know where I can get this Youtuber's Fleur De Force's pink electronic pouch bag?

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

palacecat said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this Youtuber's Fleur De Force's pink electronic pouch bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Have you tried Amazon?


----------



## palacecat

indiaink said:


> Have you tried Amazon?


I have tried, Amazon, Etsy, Bloomingdales, Net-a-Porter, Neiman Marcus, Marks and Spencer, John Lewis and have not identified it.

It's PVC and has leather trim. I even messaged Fleur about it and she has not responded.


----------



## seton

palacecat said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this Youtuber's Fleur De Force's pink electronic pouch bag?
> 
> Thank you!




Stephanie Johnson has a line in that pink PVC called Miami Pink


----------



## palacecat

seton said:


> Stephanie Johnson has a line in that pink PVC called Miami Pink


Thank you for the suggestion! It does look closely like it in color. I was also looking at Echo design's beach bag pvc has the same shape and all too.


----------



## Kalos

can anyone recognise who makes this bag?


----------



## HI5O

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3322931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone recognise who makes this bag?



At a quick glance it looks like its a Samantha Thavasa bag but haven't been able to scour the internet for confirmation.


----------



## Kalos

HI5O said:


> At a quick glance it looks like its a Samantha Thavasa bag but haven't been able to scour the internet for confirmation.




Thanks, it def looks like the style, but I can't find the exact model either, will keep hunting...


----------



## HI5O

Kalos said:


> Thanks, it def looks like the style, but I can't find the exact model either, will keep hunting...


 
Still can't find that bag.  I might suggest contacting monnierfreres.com and asking customer care to see if they could readily identify the bag for you since it seems the picture was taken from their website.  I'd love to find out the name of the bag when you do.  Good luck!


----------



## Kalos

HI5O said:


> Still can't find that bag.  I might suggest contacting monnierfreres.com and asking customer care to see if they could readily identify the bag for you since it seems the picture was taken from their website.  I'd love to find out the name of the bag when you do.  Good luck!




Thanks for all your help. I've sent them an email. Will let you know if/when I get a response!


----------



## Rsoen

hi,every one~
do anybody know the brand of this black bag in the following link?

http://vanessajackman.blogspot.fr/2015/12/paris-fashion-week-ss-2016before-chloe.html

sorry that the photo is quite blurry , but i really want to figure it out T_T
would like to have it as my next office bag 
plz help me  thx ~~~xx


----------



## lori fewkes

hi  People!

 I am having a really hard time identifying the model/ year of this particular Louboutin hand bag!!! HAs anyone seen this one or know anything about it? I just cannot find any  info!

 Thanks so much!!

 Lori


----------



## Mariapia

Kalos said:


> Thanks, it def looks like the style, but I can't find the exact model either, will keep hunting...







Kalos said:


> Thanks for all your help. I've sent them an email. Will let you know if/when I get a response!




I am thinking Luella.... [emoji3]


----------



## Kalos

Mariapia said:


> I am thinking Luella.... [emoji3]




It has the feel of the Luella Bartley Giselle bag, I tried searching 'Luella Bartley heart bag' but couldn't find anything with the heart shaped hardware. Will keep searching. I haven't heard back from customer services yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Luella or Moschino....


----------



## Kalos

HI5O said:


> Still can't find that bag.  I might suggest contacting monnierfreres.com and asking customer care to see if they could readily identify the bag for you since it seems the picture was taken from their website.  I'd love to find out the name of the bag when you do.  Good luck!







Mariapia said:


> Luella or Moschino....




I got a response, they basically didn't answer my question. I think whoever actually read my email doesn't know or it's not a brand they actually sell:

This is what they said:
'Thank you for contacting us .
Unfortunately, we do not have this bag on stock.
But we have a bag from Sophie Hulme which is a bit similar . Here is the link'

Just for a laugh, I'll post a pic of the bag they thought 'is a bit similar'...


----------



## Mariapia

Did they say similar?[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HI5O

Kalos said:


> I got a response, they basically didn't answer my question. I think whoever actually read my email doesn't know or it's not a brand they actually sell:
> 
> This is what they said:
> 'Thank you for contacting us .
> Unfortunately, we do not have this bag on stock.
> But we have a bag from Sophie Hulme which is a bit similar . Here is the link'
> 
> Just for a laugh, I'll post a pic of the bag they thought 'is a bit similar'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324484


 
OMG what a joke!  LOL!


----------



## maidmarcia

Hi all,

I saw a woman in a coffee shop with a gorgeous bag.

It was a fawn colour -- looked like leather -- with a single strap over her arm... not crossbody.

The monogrammed letter on the purse were gold and at quick glance look like either "AFG" or "APG" or "ABG".

I've looked high and low trying to find a designer with those initials or names.

Any ideas?  It's haunting me.


----------



## gillyweed

maidmarcia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw a woman in a coffee shop with a gorgeous bag.
> 
> It was a fawn colour -- looked like leather -- with a single strap over her arm... not crossbody.
> 
> The monogrammed letter on the purse were gold and at quick glance look like either "AFG" or "APG" or "ABG".
> 
> I've looked high and low trying to find a designer with those initials or names.
> 
> Any ideas?  It's haunting me.




Maybe A.P.C.?


----------



## Liesjevz

I need help identifying my bag that I inherited. I don't know how I can add a picture to this post. Can someone explain?


----------



## Elliespurse

Liesjevz said:


> I need help identifying my bag that I inherited. I don't know how I can add a picture to this post. Can someone explain?



Hi, are you on the app or desktop?

There are guides and a thread to test-post pics in the Feedback sub Posting Photos

Hope it works.


----------



## Lajka

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3322931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone recognise who makes this bag?


Moschino


----------



## Lajka

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3322931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone recognise who makes this bag?


Moschino Olivia 2011 and 2012 season: http://bags.stylosophy.it/articolo/borse-moschino-collezione-primavera-estate-2012-foto/28255/


----------



## Kalos

Lajka said:


> Moschino




Thank you! After some searching I found a picture of a bag from the same season...


----------



## Kalos

Lajka said:


> Moschino Olivia 2011 and 2012 season: http://bags.stylosophy.it/articolo/borse-moschino-collezione-primavera-estate-2012-foto/28255/




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MokeyLV

Hi, I saw a bag the other day at an amusement park. I loved it and should have asked the woman who was carrying it what it was! But I was too shy. :shame:
So here's the description:
It was an orange nylon, similar to Longchamp nylon, but it looked like a rougher weave, thicker, stronger, and not as smooth or shiny. It had brown handles like Le Pliage handles, but were similar to the shape of the Goyard St. Louis handles where they attached to the bag. The stitching looked high quality.
Any ideas?? TIA!


----------



## seton

MokeyLV said:


> Hi, I saw a bag the other day at an amusement park. I loved it and should have asked the woman who was carrying it what it was! But I was too shy. :shame:
> So here's the description:
> It was an orange nylon, similar to Longchamp nylon, but it looked like a rougher weave, thicker, stronger, and not as smooth or shiny. It had brown handles like Le Pliage handles, but were similar to the shape of the Goyard St. Louis handles where they attached to the bag. The stitching looked high quality.
> Any ideas?? TIA!




try Roberta Pieri


----------



## HI5O

MokeyLV said:


> Hi, I saw a bag the other day at an amusement park. I loved it and should have asked the woman who was carrying it what it was! But I was too shy. :shame:
> So here's the description:
> It was an orange nylon, similar to Longchamp nylon, but it looked like a rougher weave, thicker, stronger, and not as smooth or shiny. It had brown handles like Le Pliage handles, but were similar to the shape of the Goyard St. Louis handles where they attached to the bag. The stitching looked high quality.
> Any ideas?? TIA!



Thought of Herve Chapelier.  http://www.hervechapelier.com/


----------



## Mariapia

MokeyLV said:


> Hi, I saw a bag the other day at an amusement park. I loved it and should have asked the woman who was carrying it what it was! But I was too shy. :shame:
> So here's the description:
> It was an orange nylon, similar to Longchamp nylon, but it looked like a rougher weave, thicker, stronger, and not as smooth or shiny. It had brown handles like Le Pliage handles, but were similar to the shape of the Goyard St. Louis handles where they attached to the bag. The stitching looked high quality.
> Any ideas?? TIA!







HI5O said:


> Thought of Herve Chapelier.  http://www.hervechapelier.com/




Thought of Hervé Chapelier too!
Made in France, a little more expensive than Longchamp but excellent quality as well.


----------



## miley38

What purse is the black one? I LOVE it!!!

https://scontent.fhou2-1.fna.fbcdn....=ed7f2cb8b93567733c30d914bf1a838f&oe=5785142C


----------



## Elliespurse

miley38 said:


> What purse is the black one? I LOVE it!!!
> 
> https://scontent.fhou2-1.fna.fbcdn....=ed7f2cb8b93567733c30d914bf1a838f&oe=5785142C



Hi, I think it's Henri Bendel Bags Anyone?


----------



## miley38

Thank you!!! I completely didn't think it was from bendel's!


----------



## bag_shopper

Hello all,
I hope someone can help me out identifying this bag. I really like it, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.
How do I attach a picture from my computer? Sorry...it's been a while..

Thank you!


----------



## bag_shopper

Hello all,
I hope someone can help me out identifying this bag. I really like it, but I can't seem to find it anywhere

Thank you!


----------



## HI5O

bag_shopper said:


> Hello all,
> I hope someone can help me out identifying this bag. I really like it, but I can't seem to find it anywhere
> 
> Thank you!



I think it's the Vitello Palazzo Pouch with Chain
by Versace


----------



## bag_shopper

HI5O said:


> I think it's the Vitello Palazzo Pouch with Chain
> by Versace


Thank you! Sadly, it's sold out!


----------



## HI5O

bag_shopper said:


> Thank you! Sadly, it's sold out!



Try checking out the Palazzo crossbody.  Maybe it was that one?


----------



## bag_shopper

HI5O said:


> Try checking out the Palazzo crossbody.  Maybe it was that one?


I found it!!!
Thanks much!


----------



## treedotcom

Hi,

Does anyone know the bag Ellie Kemper carries in the "Imagine Yourself" Buick commercial? These are the best angles I could get from screen captures -


----------



## Missaggie

3.1 Philip Lim ? Small crossbody


----------



## HI5O

treedotcom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the bag Ellie Kemper carries in the "Imagine Yourself" Buick commercial? These are the best angles I could get from screen captures -



3.1 Phillip Lim
'Soleil' Double Chain Shoulder Bag


----------



## treedotcom

HI5O said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim
> 'Soleil' Double Chain Shoulder Bag



Thank you!


----------



## Regina Filangie

Hi everyone, I've been lurking forever and finally decided to join.  Can anybody identify the black hobo bag in these pictures ?  The handle has a cool knotted effect, but I can't place the designer.  I wish I had a better image, but thanks for any help.


----------



## HI5O

Regina Filangie said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking forever and finally decided to join.  Can anybody identify the black hobo bag in these pictures ?  The handle has a cool knotted effect, but I can't place the designer.  I wish I had a better image, but thanks for any help.



If you google knotted handle hobo there are a bunch of images that might point you in the right direction.  The Loewe caught my eye right away and thought that this might be the one you are looking for.


----------



## Regina Filangie

HI5O said:


> If you google knotted handle hobo there are a bunch of images that might point you in the right direction.  The Loewe caught my eye right away and thought that this might be the one you are looking for.



Thanks for your reply.  The handles on the Loewe are similar but it's shape seems a little more like a tote.  I wish I had a better picture to put here bc the bag I'm looking for has a  crescent hobo shape, which isn't  completely evident in the pics I have.


----------



## maidmarcia

gillyweed said:


> Maybe A.P.C.?




I think so! Thanks so much!


----------



## litto

Can anyone help identify this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## melancholia

One for the detail obsessed!
Does anyone know what bag this could be? I love the texture on the front...


----------



## HI5O

melancholia said:


> One for the detail obsessed!
> Does anyone know what bag this could be? I love the texture on the front...



This type of leather is known as saffiano or crosshatched leather.  A lot of designers feature this type of leather.  At first glance I thought the bag is a Furla, but can't be certain as the whole bag is not pictured.  Good luck!


----------



## HI5O

melancholia said:


> One for the detail obsessed!
> Does anyone know what bag this could be? I love the texture on the front...



This type of leather is known as saffiano or crosshatched leather. A lot of designers feature this type of leather. At first glance I thought the bag is a Furla, but can't be certain as the whole bag is not pictured. Good luck!

Actually, it kind of looks like this Furla

Furla Muse Saffiano Leather Tote


----------



## katrice9000

HI5O said:


> This type of leather is known as saffiano or crosshatched leather. A lot of designers feature this type of leather. At first glance I thought the bag is a Furla, but can't be certain as the whole bag is not pictured. Good luck!
> 
> Actually, it kind of looks like this Furla
> 
> Furla Muse Saffiano Leather Tote




Wow!  You are good!!


----------



## HI5O

katrice9000 said:


> Wow!  You are good!!



Thanks--honestly just a lucky guess since I had been admiring Furla for a while now and took a chance by looking at some of their bags and lo and behold I found it!


----------



## HI5O

melancholia said:


> One for the detail obsessed!
> Does anyone know what bag this could be? I love the texture on the front...



Melancholia, if you are interested in this bag, I see it's available at Nordstrom Rack for a really good price.  Search for Furla bags and you should find it easily.


----------



## RPribyl

Help!  I love Jane's purse on "Jane the Virgin" and I've exhausted all search terms trying to identify it   No luck.  assets.wornon.tv/uploads/2015/01/janes-blue-white-trim-zip-front-dress.jpg


----------



## Kinohasuna

Purses are so hars to figureout


----------



## Kinohasuna

Ive looked all over for this purse. Idk what it is.


----------



## HI5O

Kinohasuna said:


> Ive looked all over for this purse. Idk what it is.



I've seen very similar purses at Ross or TJ Maxx. If you google Dasein or fashion emblem satchel it shows images of the same "x" emblem. Hope that information will help. I know Amazon might carry those bags. You can also Google vegan or faux leather satchels as well. Good luck!


----------



## MKB0925

Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!


----------



## mkr

MKB0925 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346811
> View attachment 3346812


Looks like the Gucci Soho?


----------



## myluvofbags

MKB0925 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346811
> View attachment 3346812


From the gold piece on the tassel could be a Tory Burch


----------



## myluvofbags

MKB0925 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346811
> View attachment 3346812









TB Thea


----------



## MKB0925

myluvofbags said:


> TB Thea




Thanks!!


----------



## bicca

What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Hobbsy

TiffyL said:


> View attachment 3300117
> 
> Any idea what brand is this bag? Saw it on a movie. Any help will be deeply appreciated! Thanks!


Did anyone ever come up with the name of this bag??


----------



## Elliespurse

bicca said:


> What is the name of this bag?



Hi, you could ask here: Please Identify This Chanel!


----------



## maybell

What logo is this? Coated canvas similar to  LV. With leather trim. Made in Spain.


----------



## Mariapia

maybell said:


> What logo is this? Coated canvas similar to  LV. With leather trim. Made in Spain.




Could it be Purificacion Garcia?


----------



## miley38

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29B8E00000578-0-image-a-64_1462513439131.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29C8D00000578-0-image-a-66_1462513445232.jpg

Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## Selmita

Can someone please help me identify this bag? It seems to be in camel or tan with pink or coral sides and gold hardware. I'm sorry if the pictures are a bit blurry but I couldn't get close enough to see any logo. Thank you!


----------



## gillyweed

miley38 said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29B8E00000578-0-image-a-64_1462513439131.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29C8D00000578-0-image-a-66_1462513445232.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? TIA!




Looks really similar to the Versace plonge tote, I think it's probably Versace but not sure what the exact style is. HTH!


----------



## lenarmc

miley38 said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29B8E00000578-0-image-a-64_1462513439131.jpg
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/05/06/06/33E29C8D00000578-0-image-a-66_1462513445232.jpg
> 
> Any ideas? TIA!




http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork

Hope that helps.


----------



## maybell

Mariapia said:


> Could it be Purificacion Garcia?


Great suggestion I will check that out. Not sure about the logo letters?


----------



## euliandra

Hi,

Please help identify a bag brand. This is going to be a challenge as I don't have a photo of the said bag. I just saw it being carried by someone on the mall. &#128556; I'll do my best to describe the bag. 

The shape is like that of a Gucci Disco. The sides of the bag, where the strap ends, have a somewhat long thin gold hardware. The (2) bags I saw are either both croc leather or croc-embossed leather. 

Another bag I saw is saddle shaped, smooth leather. The same feature I noticed is the long-ish thin gold hardware on the side. 

Please please help!! Thanks in advance!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## maybell

The saddle shaped bag may have been CD (Christian Dior)


----------



## LvAddict79

Can someone please verify what the code "SD5102" on an LV Retiro PM bag means?


----------



## BeenBurned

LvAddict79 said:


> Can someone please verify what the code "SD5102" on an LV Retiro PM bag means?


Welcome to TPF. 

That's a date code that tells where and when the bag would have been made. It doesn't mean that the bag it's on is authentic. 

The Louis Vuitton sub-forum is very educational:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/


----------



## legaldiva

Any idea on this bag carried by Cameran on Bravo's Southern Charm?


----------



## HI5O

legaldiva said:


> Any idea on this bag carried by Cameran on Bravo's Southern Charm?
> 
> View attachment 3352933



It looks like it's a TAXIDERMY Midi Mackie Tote Natural


----------



## Maria805

Can somebody please help me identify this purse, its so cute. I saw it in a mexican novela.


----------



## LAltiero85

HI5O said:


> It looks like it's a TAXIDERMY Midi Mackie Tote Natural



Thank you!  I was wondering this too!


----------



## euliandra

maybell said:


> The saddle shaped bag may have been CD (Christian Dior)



Thanks! I'll look it up.


----------



## elation

Besides this being a Kate Spade, does anyone know what this bags name is?

TIA!


----------



## Elliespurse

elation said:


> Besides this being a Kate Spade, does anyone know what this bags name is?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3355793



Hi, you could also ask here: What is the name & collection of this Kate Spade Purse?


----------



## Hannahhcz

Hi everybody! Can someone please help me to identify this bag? The only time I saw it on someone was during Dexter's 8 season, where Hannah Mckay wore it...I love it and want to get it, but i really have no idea from whom it might be..Any ideas please?


----------



## msd_bags

Hannahhcz said:


> Hi everybody! Can someone please help me to identify this bag? The only time I saw it on someone was during Dexter's 8 season, where Hannah Mckay wore it...I love it and want to get it, but i really have no idea from whom it might be..Any ideas please?




I think it's Rebecca Minkoff MAB tote.


----------



## elation

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask here: What is the name & collection of this Kate Spade Purse?




Good call, thx!


----------



## saniday

Hi!

I've been looking everywhere for this leather backpack, but so far I got nothing.
Maybe one of you might recognise it? 

I'm sorry that I don't have better pictures, this is the only time she was seen with it.

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## HI5O

saniday said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been looking everywhere for this leather backpack, but so far I got nothing.
> Maybe one of you might recognise it?
> 
> I'm sorry that I don't have better pictures, this is the only time she was seen with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance! xx



who is this celebrity?


----------



## saniday

HI5O said:


> who is this celebrity?



Holland Roden :]
I tried looking up other pictures, but paparazzi only took couple from this angle.


----------



## MKB0925

Anyone know the exact name of this TB bag? Thanks!


----------



## maybell

Marion flap or satchel? Whip stitch or lace.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Does anyone know what handbag this is? I'm crazy about it. These photos are from the movie "5 to 7."


----------



## simply_c

Maria805 said:


> Can somebody please help me identify this purse, its so cute. I saw it in a mexican novela.



 That looks like an imitation of the Playnomore Shy Girl bag. It comes in a variety of colours; it's just so adorable! http://playnomore.co.kr/m2/goods/view.php?goodsno=10


----------



## Elliespurse

greencurrytofu said:


> Does anyone know what handbag this is? I'm crazy about it. These photos are from the movie "5 to 7."



Hi, it looks similar to Official MOYNAT Thread, front and back.


----------



## cuckold

Help needed! Can't for the life of me figure out what bag this is. Please help!


----------



## Boehm Collector

I found this bag while surfing the web.  I saved a photo of it but not the name of the designer.  Does anyone recognize it?  TIA


----------



## BeenBurned

Boehm Collector said:


> I found this bag while surfing the web.  I saved a photo of it but not the name of the designer.  Does anyone recognize it?  TIA


It's Calvin Klein. 

CK is selling on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/calvin-klei...366037?hash=item4d41241715:g:sL0AAOSwvgdW6ryh


----------



## Sunshine_4u

Please help me ID this bag.. I've googled for the last 1/2 hour and still no luck.. TY..


----------



## Sunshine_4u

Here is another photo.. Thanks again


----------



## Boehm Collector

BeenBurned said:


> It's Calvin Klein.
> 
> CK is selling on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/calvin-klei...366037?hash=item4d41241715:g:sL0AAOSwvgdW6ryh


Thanks so much BeenBurned!!  Much appreciated!!


----------



## lenarmc

Sunshine_4u said:


> Please help me ID this bag.. I've googled for the last 1/2 hour and still no luck.. TY..



It kind of looks like Zac Posen, but it then looked like Kate Spade in the full length picture.


----------



## RPribyl

RPribyl said:


> Help!  I love Jane's purse on "Jane the Virgin" and I've exhausted all search terms trying to identify it   No luck.  assets.wornon.tv/uploads/2015/01/janes-blue-white-trim-zip-front-dress.jpg


How do I get the actual picture to show as opposed to the link?


----------



## BeenBurned

RPribyl said:


> Help!  I love Jane's purse on "Jane the Virgin" and I've exhausted all search terms trying to identify it   No luck.  assets.wornon.tv/uploads/2015/01/janes-blue-white-trim-zip-front-dress.jpg





RPribyl said:


> How do I get the actual picture to show as opposed to the link?


If you right-click and "copy image," you can then paste the image into the post:


----------



## Monique1004

escety said:


> Hi, does anyone know who made this bag (small tote with handles) in the picture below? Thanks!




Looks like Nina Ricci Marche Small


----------



## costumemaven

Hobo and Sticks and Stones versions don't have the top stitching . . .pbs.twimg.com/media/CjTmPE-WsAUzotN.jpg:large


----------



## RPribyl

BeenBurned said:


> If you right-click and "copy image," you can then paste the image into the post:
> assets.wornon.tv/uploads/2015/01/janes-blue-white-trim-zip-front-dress.jpg



Hmm that's what I tried but it posted as the link.  I must not have enough posts for it to work.  Thanks for the help .


----------



## fettfleck

Dear pursettes! I just saw this bag in the german Glamour. Does anybody now what bag this is? I tried googeling, but was not sucessful until now.

The caption in the magazine says that's Streetstyle in New York without any information about the accessories brands as it is a streestyle shot.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## andrea s.

I'm new to this forum, so I hope I am posting in the correct place.  Can anybody identify this logo for me?  It is a vintage speedy style bag, suede with leather trim, leather lining, heavy brass hardware, very high quality.  Looks a lot like Gucci.  Oh, and the zipper has is CCC in a circle.  I don't need authentication, just identification.  Thanks!


----------



## andrea s.

andrea s. said:


> I'm new to this forum, so I hope I am posting in the correct place.  Can anybody identify this logo for me?  It is a vintage speedy style bag, suede with leather trim, leather lining, heavy brass hardware, very high quality.  Looks a lot like Gucci.  Oh, and the zipper has is CCC in a circle.  I don't need authentication, just identification.  Thanks!


Here is a photo of the whole bag if that helps:


----------



## maybell

Anyone know what we call this Chanel? Zip tote? Kinda LV alma shape


----------



## maybell

Can anyone tell me what this Chanel is called? Zip tote or??


----------



## maybell

I'm trying to upload a Chanel pic now?


----------



## Orlando2016

Hi, could somebody please help me identifying a LeSportsac print? I have been looking at thousands of images on the Web, I have searched LeSportsac archives carefully already, going back all the way to 2000, I have tried everything that I could, and YET I have not been able to find a single image having this print.

Unfortunately, I cannot add the image for some reason but here is a description:

The bag is basically white and the straps of the bag are olive green. In the print, there are some trees with green, pink and blue bark, going in different directions, and there are also some blue and red birds. The images are very stylize and there are only a few elements in the print, so the white background is very dominant.

Thanks!


----------



## tearose

this bag is from a local australia brand but they don't sell these anymore. perhaps you know any similar bags like this?
http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...47d/t/55b2079de4b0f48e2499f376/1437730724965/


----------



## LAltiero85

Does anyone know what this bag is by chance?


----------



## Elliespurse

maybell said:


> Can anyone tell me what this Chanel is called? Zip tote or??



Hi, you could ask here: Please Identify This Chanel!

Hope you finds the name.


----------



## andrea s.

andrea s. said:


> Here is a photo of the whole bag if that helps:


Maybe a photo of the zipper pull would help?  On the bag, the monogram looks like a "K", but on the zipper pull it looks more like a cursive "J" and another letter.  Does anybody know who made this bag?


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Hi! Could someone help ID the bag Taylor Hill is carrying (the red bag)?


----------



## Kalos

radhikaa91 said:


> View attachment 3370441
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could someone help ID the bag Taylor Hill is carrying (the red bag)?




Ysl sac de jour?


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Kalos said:


> Ysl sac de jour?




I think you're right, thank you!


----------



## gillyweed

fettfleck said:


> View attachment 3367375
> 
> 
> Dear pursettes! I just saw this bag in the german Glamour. Does anybody now what bag this is? I tried googeling, but was not sucessful until now.
> 
> The caption in the magazine says that's Streetstyle in New York without any information about the accessories brands as it is a streestyle shot.
> 
> Thank you for any help!




Looks like it's by the designer Paula Cademartori, hth!


----------



## fettfleck

gillyweed said:


> Looks like it's by the designer Paula Cademartori, hth!




OMG, thank you so much! Yes it is! [emoji8]


----------



## maybell

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could ask here: Please Identify This Chanel!
> 
> Hope you finds the name.


Thank so much. I'm learning how to navigate this site..... Slowly


----------



## lenarmc

LAltiero85 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is by chance?



Looks like Marc Jacobs. I think it's probably around 3 years old. Good luck finding it! I love the color.


----------



## LAltiero85

lenarmc said:


> Looks like Marc Jacobs. I think it's probably around 3 years old. Good luck finding it! I love the color.



Ahhh... Thank you so much!


----------



## bentheproducer

Hi Everyone! 

I've been trying for ages to identify this Hugo Boss bucket bag. It was bought at the store launch in Manchester, UK and I've never seen another like it - can anyone help?


----------



## mkr

andrea s. said:


> Maybe a photo of the zipper pull would help?  On the bag, the monogram looks like a "K", but on the zipper pull it looks more like a cursive "J" and another letter.  Does anybody know who made this bag?


Prince?  Just kidding.


----------



## andrea s.

It kinda looks like the Prince symbol to me too &#128514;


----------



## Lajka

Molly0 said:


> Hmmm. . .   No one heard of Lowency?
> I've been searching the Internet for clues and I find the address in Paris for Lowency is the same as for Lancel. Anyone?
> (Here's a a pic)


Absolutelly NO! LANCEL is premium brand, Lowency is cheap local small brand.


----------



## andrea s.

I was hoping somebody could give me information on Comtesse bags?  Quality, rarity, price range, etc.  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Can anyone identify Lily's large luggage tote?  Re-watching GG and losing my mind over this...


----------



## leahhy

Hi guys,

I fell in love with this tassel suede bag carried by Nakatani Miki in the drama *It's Not That I Can't Marry I Don't Marry* &#31169; &#32080;&#23130;&#12391;&#12365;&#12394;&#12356;&#12435;&#12376;&#12419;&#12394;&#12367;&#12390;, &#12375;&#12394;&#12356;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;

I'v looked on both English and Japanese shopping sites and still couldn't find where this bag is from; I did find out this bag is in fact a personal item of Miki the actress. 

If anyone can identify this bag for me it would be much appreciated!! 

Thank you!


----------



## hf07026

Hello! Does anyone have an idea of what bag this is? Thank you!


----------



## GoStanford

Any ideas which brand this bag is?  Photo in an article from People magazine online.  Princess Anne at the Queen's 90th birthday celebrations.


----------



## LegacyGirl

Can anyone identify who makes the original of this bag? This is a knockoff of something by Steve Madden. My friend has owned it for years and loves it but it's falling apart and I'd like to get her the real thing. TIA!


----------



## Joshwer

Please help me; does anyone know which brand this bag is?


----------



## Jonathan nice guy 9

I would like to buy my lovely girlfriend a bag I spotted - but I have no clue what it actually is !
Please can you identify it for me ?
Many thanks lovely experts !  I really need your wisdom
J


----------



## papertiger

Can I see a little tree in the right hand corner. I know my sister had a Mulberry in tan, very much like this in the same printed sort of leather, but we are talking a l o n g time ago

Try asking H&P forum mod to add your thread to here  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/ so the front page doesn't lose your question


----------



## Jonathan nice guy 9

I'm sorry I don't know how to do that !!  I'm new to this 
Yes I think it's a Mulberry too, but which one ? 
And could it be vintage maybe ? 
PLEASE help me out some kind person ! 
Cheers, Jon


----------



## Mariapia

Try to post the pic in the Mulberry subforum. ( mulberry is in the premier designers section )
The ladies there will help you, Jon.


----------



## SMCtdr

Does anyone know the name of this Chanel fabric jumbo push lock flap? It's from 2008 or 2009. It has a double/single chain.

Thank you!


----------



## DukeCandy

This is very help post. Thank you.


----------



## Jaellexo

I have been looking for this bag for about a month now and I can not seem to find it anywhere! Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Marisaa

YSL forum?


----------



## Jaellexo

Marisaa said:


> YSL forum?


 I did post there but I never got any replies. Sorry if this isn't the correct forum to post in.


----------



## Marisaa

Oh, sorry! Thought those ladies would know better.


----------



## hiddencharms

Hi, it's on  Farfetch:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork


----------



## Jaellexo

Marisaa said:


> Oh, sorry! Thought those ladies would know better.



I figured they did too! It's funny I had the bag name like 95% correct except I called it "crochet" and it's raffia apparently lol.


----------



## Vmpyrchik

Broken clasp=broken heart.  

Can you help me identify this bag/maker? I absolutely adore it (it's my 'daily driver') but the clasp has broken (the zippers are croaking too), and I'd like to find a replacement. It's one of the best bags I own; super roomy, a pocket for everything, but never seems 'bulky'. Harry Potter fans will understand why my friends have nicknamed it 'Hermione's Bag'.  It NEVER runs out of room!

In case the photos don't show very well, it's a black mini-backpack style with gold trim & closures. I got it about 1-2 years ago at either TJ Maxx or Marshall's. I cannot remember what I paid for it (I'd guess between $30-50...I'd rather save my money for shoes. Lol!). There is nothing on it, no label inside or out, no logo, to identify who made it. Other than the price tag when I bought it, there was a paper or plastic tag of the maker on it THEN...naturally, I threw it out. :/ Hopefully, someone might be able to help. 

A few distinctive features-
1) The material. When I bought it, I distinctly remember the makers tag as stating it was 100% Vegan, so obviously that matters to their core customers. It's VERY convincing and doesn't look like cheap vinyl. Very thick 'pleather'.

2) The closure (the one that broke) is not one I've ever seen before. Similar to a swivel snap clasp, but instead of pushing down on the little 'button' to open the clasp or pushing in on the clasp arm itself, you instead PULL on the leather tab attached to the clasp to release it. It's spring driven, because when it flew apart, the spring came out as well. Again, I hope the pictures show this clearly enough. 

3) The lining-This might be the most defining feature. The lining is a pale pink & black stripe. Right away, most people might think Victoria's Secret.  It's not. It's not just alternating stripes, it's got a dashed black pinstripe on either side of the pink stripes, almost resembling stitching. 

Sorry this is so long, but I wanted to give as much info as I can. The bag is still functioning, but for how long, who knows. Hoping someone can give me a good lead. Thanks in advance for any help! 
View attachment 3398216
View attachment 3398217
View attachment 3398219
View attachment 3398220
View attachment 3398221


----------



## sadtomato

Hi! I'm trying to help my friend identify this bag. She saw it today in NYC on her way to work and took a sneaky pic, thinking she could do some google sleuthing and figure out where it came from. She and I both tried and have had zero luck!

Anyone recognize this brand? The only identifying mark on it is a #.

http://imgur.com/KcyEDqu

Thanks!


----------



## shiroibird

This might be a tough one since I've never seen a purse like this before (but then again I'm no expert).  I found it at a thrift shop and it caught my eye because of how original and pretty it was.  The designs are a campfire, two cactuses a snake and i believe a cow skull(?) It has a little logo on the back but i can't for the life of me find out what it is, even with google searches.


----------



## ipsum

please help me identify this D&G model:
https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Dolce-and-Gabbana/Textured-leather-tote/742735


----------



## ipsum

Vmpyrchik said:


> Hoping someone can give me a good lead.


Francesco Biasia use similar lock system on their bags but not sure if they can offer you repar service or just sell you the metal ware:
http://www.onlyfashionbags.com/wp-content/uploads/parser3/Francesco-Biasia-handbags-11675-3.jpg
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/francesco-biasia-satchel-maroon-15265531/?tref=category
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/francesco-biasia-shoulder-bag-white-1943974/?tref=category


----------



## ShaNayNay1

Hi, does anyone know the brand of this purse that was used in the first episode of Orphan Black? It's the purse Beth Childs puts on the train platform before she jumps that Sarah Manning later takes.


----------



## OliviaMia

I need a help to identify the logo on this purse. I would like to know the brand or the designer's name. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mary79

Anyone know this bag? It looks lovely for a chic work bag!


----------



## tearose




----------



## djlee

Someone please help me ID this bag! Thx


----------



## djlee

Never mind - found it at Barneys! Fontana Milano.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Can anyone help me ID this bag that Dakota Fanning is wearing?
Thanks so much


----------



## ladysarah

djlee said:


> View attachment 3423131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help me ID this bag! Thx


Anyone knows which airline is this? And is it business or first?


----------



## Divealicious

ladysarah said:


> Anyone knows which airline is this? And is it business or first?



Emirates first [emoji5]️


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Emirates first [emoji5]️


Ah - thank you. Good to know these things, looks comfy...


----------



## badrussiangirl

my post is not really about "identify this bag", but about "is it even possible"??? On the train in Europe last week i saw a young girl with what appeared to be a vintage neverfull (the bag looked VERY well used, like 50-60 years old) with a zipper!!! Is that even possible? I did a google search but nothing really came up. Did Louis Vuitton really used to put zippers on neverfulls?


----------



## devie sabando

d1000 said:


> It would be really helpful if you can post pictures


What pictures ?


----------



## devie sabando

ladysarah said:


> Ah - thank you. Good to know these things, looks comfy...


What hand bag brand is nice ?


----------



## devie sabando

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it


yeah ! the bag is so nice and cute


----------



## monoaddicted

Hi All.. Can anyone help me to identify this bag, sorry only this picture that i can get. Thanks in advance [emoji8]


----------



## leechiyong

monoaddicted said:


> View attachment 3428244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Can anyone help me to identify this bag, sorry only this picture that i can get. Thanks in advance [emoji8]


Kind of looks like the Hermes Toolbox to me.


----------



## Mariapia

djlee said:


> Never mind - found it at Barneys! Fontana Milano.


Great brand! i have just googled it!
Unless we go to Milan or Barneys in the US, I don't think we can find one of their gorgeous ( and expensive) bags...


----------



## Monique1004

monoaddicted said:


> View attachment 3428244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.. Can anyone help me to identify this bag, sorry only this picture that i can get. Thanks in advance [emoji8]



It looks like Hèrmes toolbox 20


----------



## Monique1004

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it



Marc by Marc Jacobs Puckered Linda Clutch


----------



## elli_dutch

Hi all, 

I am new here. I am looking for a new bag and I saw this micro bag on whoworewhat.com, but there is no brand. Can anyone help me and tel me which brand it is and where I could buy it? 
I thought it would be a micro Givenchy Antigonia but I am not sure. 
Someboday has any ideas? 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ninable

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## beggarbaby

What is this bag? it looks classic and familiar...  I saw it in the movie Tallulah.


----------



## butterflysbrokenwing

Could someone help me identify the maker of this bag? Logo is a wide set "M", I can provide more photos if necessary. 

Thank you,
W


----------



## HuskerPride

Hello, I'm desperate to find this bag!  I saw it on an facebook advertisement for twinkledeals, but they do not sell the purse.  I did a Google search for brown fringe leather purse with top handles, and came across a Sondra Roberts purse on Off 5th but it doesn't appear to be exactly the same.  I can see what looks to be a small skeleton key zipper pull and looked into Brighton but hit a dead end there too.   View media item 159


----------



## Chris Schott

Hello! I was hoping to get an identification on this hand tooled leather bag, from what I understand this bag was made in Mexico and comes with a coin purse. It is very important for me to be able to identify this bag as I am trying to do something special for my girlfriend and this particular piece means a lot to her. Any kind of information (preferably a product/designer name) would be useful as it can be hard to scroll the endless eBay and Etsy pages full of bags that are close, but not quite it! Thanks in advance and hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## sankofa30

Hi can anyone tell me about the bag Sasha is carrying?


----------



## Monique1004

sankofa30 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me about the bag Sasha is carrying?



It looks like Valextra twist 3 small bag.


----------



## sankofa30

Monique1004 said:


> It looks like Valextra twist 3 small bag.
> View attachment 3435588



Thank you so much!


----------



## plotchick

I saw this bag, and it appears to be Versace, but I can't figure out what kind it is. I've spent the last couple hours scouring through Google images with no luck. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## caligirll06

I found this at an estate sale with a bunch of luxury designer bags like hermes, chanel and ferragamo...the lambskin leather is the same or better than my vintage chanel and it's absolutely beautiful - its puffy quilted and so soft! There is a flap inside like the chanel bags and a pocket on the back. I can't find this little logo at all online that's on the inside of the flap. Has anyone seen it!?  THANKS


----------



## nn222

Can anyone tell me what bag this is?


----------



## CarolineLiz

Hi!!! Can anyone please tell me what tote bag this is? I'm dying to get one!!


----------



## Mariapia

CarolineLiz said:


> Hi!!! Can anyone please tell me what tote bag this is? I'm dying to get one!!


It's from Goyard and called the Saint Louis tote.


----------



## nansie

Hi Everyone, could I please get your help id'ing this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Passerine123

Mariapia said:


> Great brand! i have just googled it!
> Unless we go to Milan or Barneys in the US, I don't think we can find one of their gorgeous ( and expensive) bags...



We are going to Italy for eight days in December and have two nights in Milan. A bag like the one in the photo above is going to be my Christmas present. At their store, they offer far more color and leather options than carried by Barney's. I plan to write FM in advance and set up an appointment with an SA for shopping guidance. Can't wait!


----------



## Mariapia

Passerine123 said:


> We are going to Italy for eight days in December and have two nights in Milan. A bag like the one in the photo above is going to be my Christmas present. At their store, they offer far more color and leather options than carried by Barney's. I plan to write FM in advance and set up an appointment with an SA for shopping guidance. Can't wait!


Wow! Lucky girl! That bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## chickenruns

Hi ladies,
please help authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## lenarmc

chickenruns said:


> Hi ladies,
> please help authenticate this bag.  Thanks a lot in advance.


Since this is Elizabeth Olsen, I would try The Row or Elizabet&James.


----------



## bigbagwoman

Hi ladies! Appreciate your help to identify this bag. I have been trying to find out what brand it is but to no avail. The chain/bag strap design seems to be similar to the kind found on a boy Chanel. And comes with a click buckle. Thanks a lot!


----------



## guyneedsabag

The pictures are really small.


----------



## guyneedsabag

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone please identify the exact name and price of this bag? It's a beautiful bag, but I have to sell it


You own it but you don't know the name of it?


----------



## guyneedsabag

misskiesha said:


> I can't seem to find the name of that Marc by Marc Jacobs cluth anywhere. I know the print is called "jumble logo" though.


That's a funny name.


----------



## peace1029

Any idea what this bag is? (:


----------



## peace1029

One more


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Mini Swagger; collaboration with Arianna Grande.


----------



## laurynsmith

Can anyone help me identify these two handbags? Sorry if the pictures are not that helpful 

1) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




2)


----------



## Divealicious

bigbagwoman said:


> Hi ladies! Appreciate your help to identify this bag. I have been trying to find out what brand it is but to no avail. The chain/bag strap design seems to be similar to the kind found on a boy Chanel. And comes with a click buckle. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3448238
> View attachment 3448240


Looks like the Furla metropolis


----------



## laurynsmith

laurynsmith said:


> Can anyone help me identify these two handbags? Sorry if the pictures are not that helpful
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450736
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450740



*BUMP*


----------



## pbnjam

I am posting for a friend who saw this bag on the train. She likes this bag and would like to know what company this bag is from. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kimair

any i.d. for this bag?


----------



## Divealicious

kimair said:


> any i.d. for this bag?


Found it for ya 

http://m.en.stylenanda.com/product/Hoop-Accent-Flap-Bag/212360/


----------



## kimair

thanks divealicious...
wasn't expecting it to be so affordable!


----------



## Arvind

Could someone help me to identify this bag, please?  I came across it via Google and the picture linked to a site but I cannot for the life of me find it anywhere on their site or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## peppersasen

Hi, so while I was shopping for Sailor Moon collectables, I came across these super cute cherry handbags:

View media item 456
View media item 457
Now, I don't normally automatically assume that _every_ no-brand-mentioned purse online is a replica/knock-off of a big-name designer.

But! In this case I really had to ask because the same store that sells one of these cherry purses also happens to sell knock-offs of these Sailor Moon purses, so I'm a little more than concerned that these might be a replica of some designer I'm not aware of. They're crazy affordable and if they turn out to be knock-offs, I couldn't possibly ethically be able to bring myself to buy them in respect of the original designers.

Thank you so much in advance...


----------



## laurynsmith

laurynsmith said:


> Can anyone help me identify these two handbags? Sorry if the pictures are not that helpful
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450736
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450740


Can someone please help identify these bags? Much appreciated!


----------



## Mariapia

Arvind said:


> Could someone help me to identify this bag, please?  I came across it via Google and the picture linked to a site but I cannot for the life of me find it anywhere on their site or anywhere else for that matter.
> View attachment 3458944


Looks like Meilleur Ami ,a French brand.
Model Bel Ami bag.
But could be another brand.
www.meilleuramiparis.com
I downloaded a pic from their website .


----------



## Luba87

Hi all!! Can you help me identify the exact name for this Gucci woc?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3464557


----------



## EllenTee

I found this purse at a vintage store and I'm not even sure which decade it's from. Outside feels like a lamb leather, inside a ribbed textile, and the feature is the large Lucite clasp. The brand inside is so faded I can't make it out. Any clues would be much appreciated!


----------



## hyan

I like this handbag. Can someone help me, thanks


----------



## Sophie-Rose

It's the Chloé Drew bag


----------



## Jackie_W

Hi everyone. This is my first time posting so I apologize if this is the wrong place. I saw this bag in an email sent to me by Nordstrom rack and can't find it anywhere online. I see there is a brand name on the lock but can't make it out because it's blurry. Can someone please help me find it? I've looked everywhere and called them but they had no idea. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## msd_bags

Jackie_W said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first time posting so I apologize if this is the wrong place. I saw this bag in an email sent to me by Nordstrom rack and can't find it anywhere online. I see there is a brand name on the lock but can't make it out because it's blurry. Can someone please help me find it? I've looked everywhere and called them but they had no idea. Any help would be appreciated.



Marc Jacobs Metropolitan satchel.


----------



## allthingsblack

Can anyone help identify this white bucket bag? Thx!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Would love some help identifying please. Cannot find details on this beauty.  The closest I get is Ralph Lauren Aztec bag and I don't think it is right.  Please help - I'm in love


----------



## sotomato

Who are they from? Thank u! I really want one.


----------



## Divealicious

SuzieSueSure said:


> Would love some help identifying please. Cannot find details on this beauty.  The closest I get is Ralph Lauren Aztec bag and I don't think it is right.  Please help - I'm in love
> View attachment 3468934


Try Ralph Lauren Everett tote bag, I can find is on polyvore, but it's sold on on the linked website.


----------



## millivanilli

Please please PLEASE help me to identify that handbag from Scandal:

http://www.shopyourtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/abby.png

I literally can't sleep anymore


----------



## Lajka

Ladies, what is the brand of bag in Kylie´s hand? She ussualy wear Lancel but I think this bag is other. Thanks!


----------



## desiuny

can someone help me identify this Hermes bag, i think this on is fake but i would like to know so i can purchase real one. TIA


----------



## millivanilli

desiuny said:


> can someone help me identify this Hermes bag, i think this on is fake but i would like to know so i can purchase real one. TIA


I don't know if it is real or not, so sorry for that question, but the name for those bags is

Kelly danse bag.

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-hermes-kelly-danse-bag-preowned-i-243071-s-2657.html

HTH


----------



## Hirisa

millivanilli said:


> Please please PLEASE help me to identify that handbag from Scandal:
> 
> http://www.shopyourtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/abby.png
> 
> I literally can't sleep anymore



I'm pretty sure this is a medium sized YSL Sac de Jour!


----------



## Stuart Rowe

I need to identify my handbag too. I will start a Post after I reply to 5 posts. Here is the bag I will be asking to identify:


----------



## Stuart Rowe

Walborg purse from Great Grandma. Please help identify. Thanks!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Divealicious said:


> Try Ralph Lauren Everett tote bag, I can find is on polyvore, but it's sold on on the linked website.



Thank you - I will. And for it to be called the Everett - that is my three year old's name - it is a must now


----------



## papertiger

Luba87 said:


> Hi all!! Can you help me identify the exact name for this Gucci woc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464557



No pic found


----------



## papertiger

EllenTee said:


> I found this purse at a vintage store and I'm not even sure which decade it's from. Outside feels like a lamb leather, inside a ribbed textile, and the feature is the large Lucite clasp. The brand inside is so faded I can't make it out. Any clues would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464696
> View attachment 3464695



Can't see the brand name but if you look at a rawfile and make the pic high contrast perhaps you'll be able to see the writing more clearly 

Lucite was very commonly in the 1940s but this looks mid 1950s - very 'fin de Art Deco'


----------



## papertiger

Stuart Rowe said:


> Walborg purse from Great Grandma. Please help identify. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3472928
> View attachment 3472929
> View attachment 3472930
> View attachment 3472931
> View attachment 3472932
> View attachment 3472933
> View attachment 3472934
> View attachment 3472935



You've as much detail on it as you'll find except it's a typical 1960s evening bag. It's obviously before they outsourced their beading to Hong Kong.


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all,

Can we return items past the 90 day mark?
I found items that I purchased six months ago but realized I will never wear it with a receipt. 

Or should I just return it without the receipt for a gift card?

I was told I can always return last the 90 days from a manager, but that was some time back. 

Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

pinky7129 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can we return items past the 90 day mark?
> I found items that I purchased six months ago but realized I will never wear it with a receipt.
> 
> Or should I just return it without the receipt for a gift card?
> 
> I was told I can always return last the 90 days from a manager, but that was some time back.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you're posting in the wrong thread [emoji6]


----------



## luckybunny

Lajka said:


> Ladies, what is the brand of bag in Kylie´s hand? She ussualy wear Lancel but I think this bag is other. Thanks!


Hillier Bartley bunny clutch - I have one too, soooo cute!!


----------



## millivanilli

millivanilli said:


> Please please PLEASE help me to identify that handbag from Scandal:
> 
> http://www.shopyourtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/abby.png
> 
> I literally can't sleep anymore




Found it : Burberry Ambrose Briefcase.

Just in case anbody  needs that bag too.


----------



## laurynsmith

Any help is greatly appreciated!


laurynsmith said:


> Can anyone help me identify these two handbags? Sorry if the pictures are not that helpful
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450736
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450740


----------



## rockettbabe

Does anyone have an ID for this bag? It's very similar to Fossil's Emma bag, but the details are different.


----------



## corezone

Hi there, can anyone identify this handbag? I saw a very smart lady carrying it in London and it looked lovely.  Does anyone recognise it or know the brand? It was a lovely mustard yellow colour, and I feel I really need one  Thanks.


----------



## Divealicious

corezone said:


> Hi there, can anyone identify this handbag? I saw a very smart lady carrying it in London and it looked lovely.  Does anyone recognise it or know the brand? It was a lovely mustard yellow colour, and I feel I really need one [emoji3] Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3492059


Following this as I agree, this bag is gorgeous! Hope someone here will recognize it.


----------



## Monique1004

corezone said:


> Hi there, can anyone identify this handbag? I saw a very smart lady carrying it in London and it looked lovely.  Does anyone recognise it or know the brand? It was a lovely mustard yellow colour, and I feel I really need one  Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3492059



The bottom part looks so much like Hermès Jige Elan clutch. Maybe an inspired creation?


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Anyone know what bag Pamela Andersen is carrying? Thanks! (Photo from Daily Mail)


----------



## srslyjk

Can anyone ID this purse?  It's from season 2 of the show Younger.  Looks like a Kelly but there's a snap button instead of clasp.


----------



## millivanilli

looks like the brand Queen Elizabeth carries...

They had it with a snap button earlier times ago if I remember correctly.

http://launer.com/judi-handbag-in-calf-leather.html


----------



## fluffiness

Anybody know this bag? Saw it in the TV Show "Conviction" and have been searching and searching.....
Thank you so much


----------



## millivanilli

fluffiness said:


> Anybody know this bag? Saw it in the TV Show "Conviction" and have been searching and searching.....
> Thank you so much
> View attachment 3497194


Looks like Celine Trapeze bag from 2014. Comes monocolored also.

http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-trapeze-tote-bag-reference-guide/#prettyPhoto[gallery]/2/
http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-trapeze-tote-bag-reference-guide/#prettyPhoto

HTH


----------



## fluffiness

millivanilli said:


> Looks like Celine Trapeze bag from 2014. Comes monocolored also.
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-trapeze-tote-bag-reference-guide/#prettyPhoto[gallery]/2/
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/celine-trapeze-tote-bag-reference-guide/#prettyPhoto
> 
> HTH


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## madhuribajaj

Hi, please help me evaluate this bag?


----------



## ryunalie

Hi. I hope someone can tell me the name of this handbag since it stated that the brand is British Polo. Please ignore the cable beside the bag .


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I'm watching Married at First Sight and Lillian has been carrying a small tan satchel that can be worn crossbody or handheld. It looks like it has a rose gold name plate on the front and possibly darker leather sides...here are the only two pics I could get-- does anyone have any idea who might make this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oliver11

Oh I can see the brand name quite clearly.. its samsung!! 

In seriousness though, hope someone can help you - looks like a nice bag!


----------



## Kyh

Hello,  first I'd like to say that I'm happy to have found this site!  Any one recognize this stamp? Or what kind if bag it is?  It does feel like lambskin according to the seller.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

madhuribajaj said:


> Hi, please help me evaluate this bag?


This is the Dior New Lock bag.


----------



## elena7777

Hi guys! I am new here, but I've been spending a lot of time on this forum in the past... Can you please help me identify this cute backpack, I can't find it anywhere... Thanks a lot!


----------



## millivanilli

it looks like the FEndi karlito backpack.

Found an quite similar one but with fur

http://www.barneys.com/product/fendi-karlito-backpack-504625139.html


So I guess it is eather from another season or a free inspired identic one- perhaps Hindemarck?


----------



## elena7777

millivanilli said:


> it looks like the FEndi karlito backpack.
> 
> Found an quite similar one but with fur
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/product/fendi-karlito-backpack-504625139.html
> 
> 
> So I guess it is eather from another season or a free inspired identic one- perhaps Hindemarck?


Thank you, this was helpful. I found out it was inspired by Karlito.


----------



## Toni Mansur

I came scross this bag. I understand it is an Italian company that looks to be a shoemaker predominantly but the make a few handbags each season. I went back several seasons via their YouTube channel but didn't find this purse. I was hoping someon was familiar with the A. Testoni brand.


----------



## Toni Mansur

Toni Mansur said:


> I came scross this bag. I understand it is an Italian company that looks to be a shoemaker predominantly but the make a few handbags each season. I went back several seasons via their YouTube channel but didn't find this purse. I was hoping someon was familiar with the A. Testoni brand.


----------



## Toni Mansur

I came scross this bag. I understand it is an Italian company that looks to be a shoemaker predominantly but the make a few handbags each season. I went back several seasons via their YouTube channel but didn't find this purse. I was hoping someon was familiar with the A. Testoni brand.


----------



## Wendy816

Can someone identify this bag and its logo?


----------



## leechiyong

Wendy816 said:


> Can someone identify this bag and its logo?


Looks like the Ann Taylor tote from a couple years back.


----------



## Wendy816

Thank you so much!


----------



## nyomi

Please help me ID this bag!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nymag.com


----------



## nefelibata

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows what is the brand and name of the pink bag on the left?






Thank you so much! x


----------



## Caledonia

Trying to identify dark purple tote carried by Tiffany (far right) at beginning of Boo Madea Halloween. Has ring detail on outside, tan on inside.


----------



## GustaFam7

Can anyone help to identify this brand of wallet maker? The wallet is calfskin leather and made in Spain. Only identifier is this small metal clock logo on upper right hand corner of the wallet. It's truly a nice wallet. Well made, so I am sure it must be a nice brand. Can anyone help?


----------



## nefertiri

So, this is one of my favorite purses...
What is it? How old do you think it is? It's a really mini doctor's bag... so cute.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Can someone ID the bag Amber Heard is carrying? Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

radhikaa91 said:


> Can someone ID the bag Amber Heard is carrying? Thank you!



Looks like a Mulberry Chester. 
http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/totes/chester-black-textured-goat


----------



## EvieSeb5671

lenarmc said:


> Looks like a Mulberry Chester.
> http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/bags/totes/chester-black-textured-goat



Thank you!!


----------



## lenarmc

radhikaa91 said:


> Thank you!!



You're  welcome. It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Prose

Hi - first time posting here. I hope this is the way to create a new post -- by replying ???  

In any case, I need help to identify this VINTAGE, unmarked handbag. It is clearly very high end, and most likely Italian made -- the leather is like butter, and it is all leather on the inside too.  It has a very distinctive clasp, and I hope someone knows what it is.  There are no brand markings that I can find anywhere on this bag!
If you have ever seen a similar clasp on a purse -- please let me know... or even better, if you know who made it. It is probably 50 years old?


----------



## twin-fun

nefelibata said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows what is the brand and name of the pink bag on the left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! x


That is the Louis Vuitton SC satchel


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Can anyone identify the pink bag in the front please? A friend's mother wants it for Christmas. Thank you so much in advance. [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can anyone identify the pink bag in the front please? A friend's mother wants it for Christmas. Thank you so much in advance. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3531555


Looks like Valentino:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=462170&LSlinkid=15&LScreativeid=400090037614


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Looks like Valentino:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=462170&LSlinkid=15&LScreativeid=400090037614



Yes!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!! Thank you so much!


It's Valentino!


----------



## papertiger

Prose said:


> Hi - first time posting here. I hope this is the way to create a new post -- by replying ???
> 
> In any case, I need help to identify this VINTAGE, unmarked handbag. It is clearly very high end, and most likely Italian made -- the leather is like butter, and it is all leather on the inside too.  It has a very distinctive clasp, and I hope someone knows what it is.  There are no brand markings that I can find anywhere on this bag!
> If you have ever seen a similar clasp on a purse -- please let me know... or even better, if you know who made it. It is probably 50 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530975



Looks 1970s. Does it have any other markings like made in Italy etc? 

A lot of amazing bags were made in small workshops for people who were very discerning re materials and craft but not necessarily concerned with brand. There are still some wonderful tiny bottegas in Italy that make quality items at a fraction of mass produced designer ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's Valentino!



Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## IceCreamMoney

gti said:


> Sorry I didn't add them before.



Sorry to add to your post but I'm also looking for help to identify this overnight bag I just found on the curb - trashday score!


----------



## Prose

papertiger said:


> Looks 1970s. Does it have any other markings like made in Italy etc?
> 
> A lot of amazing bags were made in small workshops for people who were very discerning re materials and craft but not necessarily concerned with brand. There are still some wonderful tiny bottegas in Italy that make quality items at a fraction of mass produced designer ones.





papertiger said:


> Looks 1970s. Does it have any other markings like made in Italy etc?
> 
> Hi - No it has no markings that I could find anywhere!  Where are these bottegas in Italy?  If they produce this quality, wow, I want more (especially if priced less than the designers).  If anyone has seen this clasp or has one on their vintage item, I'd love to see it!


----------



## papertiger

@Prose  my Gucci (1973) has this closure as do a couple of Hermes bags, though it's not either of those without markings. My guess is it's from a small workshop in Italy, possibly a craftsperson who also made for bigger companies. It's beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

Premiumwatches24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm a newbie here and there is actually a reason for me to appear here since I recently got 2 Hermes bags in a wonderful condition and a huge desire to sell them both at the best possible price. I wonder if there are any Hermes specialists who can help me identifying this bag as well as tell me if it is authentic and how do I check it and suggest me the price.
> I really appreciate your help in advance. Here are the pics:
> View attachment 3534195
> 
> View attachment 3534196
> 
> View attachment 3534197
> 
> View attachment 3534198
> 
> View attachment 3534199
> 
> View attachment 3534200
> 
> View attachment 3534201


I would suggest that you repost your query in the Hermes forum, in the authenticate thread. You will need links to live auctions, however. If you read the first page of that thread, you can see what would be necessary in order to have them authenticated.


----------



## Youngsmith

Any value to this bag?View media item 1309 I have a 1957 bag by Morris Moskowitz that was in the magazineView media item 1310 Ladies home Journal in 1957. If it's valuable I will sell it, but want to know before I use it! It has a mirror, comb and chain secured change purse.View media item 1312View media item 1311


----------



## Mariapia

Premiumwatches24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm a newbie here and there is actually a reason for me to appear here since I recently got 2 Hermes bags in a wonderful condition and a huge desire to sell them both at the best possible price. I wonder if there are any Hermes specialists who can help me identifying this bag as well as tell me if it is authentic and how do I check it and suggest me the price.
> I really appreciate your help in advance. Here are the pics:
> View attachment 3534195
> 
> View attachment 3534196
> 
> View attachment 3534197
> 
> View attachment 3534198
> 
> View attachment 3534199
> 
> View attachment 3534200
> 
> View attachment 3534201


As those two bags are already in your possession, the authenticators in the Hermès forum won't authenticate them.
Unless somebody here is able to help you, I suggest you get them authenticated by a special service.
Lots of ladies recommend
www.bababebi.com
She is a reputable Hermès specialist.


----------



## sara999

so this is from last summer, i feel like an idiot for not bookmarking the website that was selling them (esp because they were bought out and they don't carry this brand anymore) and i stupidly thought i'd just remember the brand name but it's a blank. can anyone identify?


----------



## VaderDawsn

Can anyone please identify this bag or at least who makes it? It is a tote that cinches on the sides.


----------



## VaderDawsn

sara999 said:


> so this is from last summer, i feel like an idiot for not bookmarking the website that was selling them (esp because they were bought out and they don't carry this brand anymore) and i stupidly thought i'd just remember the brand name but it's a blank. can anyone identify?


This looks like it based on a google image search:
MANU ATELIER 
'Zeal' fringed cross body bag. This was a result from google image search:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/manu-atelier--zeal-fringed-cross-body-bag-item-11306814.aspx


----------



## lenarmc

VaderDawsn said:


> Can anyone please identify this bag or at least who makes it? It is a tote that cinches on the sides.
> 
> View attachment 3538116



Looks like it says LK BENNETT.  Saw this one on eBay. Not my bag. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LK-Bennett-...538376?hash=item2a76030f08:g:vFsAAOSwB09YO0jx


----------



## VaderDawsn

Thank you for your help in identifying the brand.


----------



## SCNicki

Does anyone know what purse this is? Brand and name? Thanks so much for your help!
http://jocksandstilettojill.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/KeshasPurse-1337009404.jpeg


----------



## kitty24079

So everyone I need a big help here. I"m trying to track down what color this Gucci Soho Leather Shoulder Bag is. I'm thinking maybe the light pink leather? But I wanna be sure before ordering in case it's an older color that's no longer available.


----------



## mkr

kitty24079 said:


> So everyone I need a big help here. I"m trying to track down what color this Gucci Soho Leather Shoulder Bag is. I'm thinking maybe the light pink leather? But I wanna be sure before ordering in case it's an older color that's no longer available.


Dusty rose.


----------



## roxta

Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? I've been seeing it on re-runs of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills - Season 5 so filming was in 2014. The designer name is printed/stamped between the handles but I just can't make it out on screen, unfortunately.


----------



## roxta

roxta said:


> Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? I've been seeing it on re-runs of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills - Season 5 so filming was in 2014. The designer name is printed/stamped between the handles but I just can't make it out on screen, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 3542813


Just a couple more pictures to help with identification. Hopefully the bag (or at least the designer) looks familiar to someone...


----------



## lenarmc

roxta said:


> Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? I've been seeing it on re-runs of The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills - Season 5 so filming was in 2014. The designer name is printed/stamped between the handles but I just can't make it out on screen, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 3542813



It's Alexander McQueen. That skull is attached to many of the bags. It's called the Padlock Satchel.


----------



## Mariapia

lenarmc said:


> It's Alexander McQueen. That skull is attached to many of the bags. It's called the Padlock Satchel.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## roxta

lenarmc said:


> It's Alexander McQueen. That skull is attached to many of the bags. It's called the Padlock Satchel.



Thank you so much! The leather on it looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kimair

Can anyone ID this bag? Thanks!


----------



## tartanwife

Can anyone identify the brand of the big black tote? It seems to have an oval logo fob on the front.

 Randomly spotted it in a news story and thought it'd be great for work!


----------



## EpicTrollMom

Does anyone recognize Gretchen's bag from You're the Worst?


----------



## Bayou Minou

Does anyone recognize this bag?  It looks like the interior is lined in leather.  Not sure if I should attempt to clean the exterior.  I love the size of it and the wrapped handle!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Crap.  Working on trying to get a full pic of the bag and the file is too big.


----------



## Bayou Minou




----------



## RPribyl

Does anyone know which Fossil bag this is?  I can't find a name for it and it's no longer for sale on their website.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Bella?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fossil-bella-small-satchel/4098049



RPribyl said:


> Does anyone know which Fossil bag this is?  I can't find a name for it and it's no longer for sale on their website.


----------



## papertiger

Bayou Minou said:


> View attachment 3549081





Bayou Minou said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag?  It looks like the interior is lined in leather.  Not sure if I should attempt to clean the exterior.  I love the size of it and the wrapped handle!



Looks like a J T Italia bag from around 8 years ago, though I can't see from those pics whether it's an HB Satchel but hope there help:

http://www.purseblog.com/satchels/review-jt-italia-hb-satchel/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jt-italia-hb-satchel-reveal.396727/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-love-jt-italia-handbags.515799/#post-12722875


----------



## giovanna77

Please help me with this bag the brand said "celine" but i do not think is the high end designer


----------



## Bayou Minou

papertiger said:


> Looks like a J T Italia bag from around 8 years ago, though I can't see from those pics whether it's an HB Satchel but hope there help:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/satchels/review-jt-italia-hb-satchel/
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jt-italia-hb-satchel-reveal.396727/
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-love-jt-italia-handbags.515799/#post-12722875



Thank you!!!


----------



## mfairview

Anyone know who makes something similar to this clutch?  Was told it was bought at Nordstrom but there's no label.  Thanks!


----------



## PocketFullofSunshine

Any help with this bag? It seems to be very well made but I am not finding much info on this collection, not sure if that means it is fake?


----------



## Bayou Minou

PocketFullofSunshine said:


> View attachment 3554810
> View attachment 3554810
> View attachment 3554811
> View attachment 3554812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help with this bag? It seems to be very well made but I am not finding much info on this collection, not sure if that means it is fake?



I don't think it's fake.  Only recently have fake Brahmins shown up and they look fake.  It kind of looks like it was at one time the tortoise color.  What does the round label on the inside say?  Is it just a simple Brahmin label or does it say something like, Tuscan Collection?  I know searching eBay can be a pain, but that might be your best bet to find one like it.  From the toggle or whatever the medallion is called, it's an older bag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Also, Brahmin bags are not genuine crocodile or alligator.  The leather is a croc embossed leather.

Sorry... I have a Brahmin addiction.


----------



## belld19

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if you all could help me identify a bag that I have been trying in vain to find for my girlfriend to replace the one she lost. She was in love with this bag and I have unfortunately come up empty trying to find a replacement, due to the fact that I don't even know what brand it is. After countless hours searching google images, I figured I should come to the authority on handbags and purses to seek some help. I would so greatly appreciate any help you may be able to offer me
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## mbaldino

Looks like Lo & Sons Pearl in saffianno leather.


----------



## belld19

mbaldino said:


> Looks like Lo & Sons Pearl in saffianno leather.


 Omg!!! That is it!! You are amazing!!! Thank you so, so, so much!!!


----------



## mbaldino

belld19 said:


> Omg!!! That is it!! You are amazing!!! Thank you so, so, so much!!!



And it is 40% off right now!


----------



## belld19

mbaldino said:


> And it is 40% off right now!


I was overjoyed to see that lol! Thank you again so much for your help...I really cannot thank you enough!


----------



## You'retheworst

I'm a newb. No clue where or how to post, if I'm doing it wrong, please point me in the right direction. I need  help identifying this purse. I saw it on the tv show You're the Worst and can't figure out the brand. Thanks!


----------



## You'retheworst

You'retheworst said:


> I'm a newb. No clue where or how to post, if I'm doing it wrong, please point me in the right direction. I need  help identifying this purse. I saw it on the tv show You're the Worst and can't figure out the brand. Thanks!


----------



## You'retheworst

?


----------



## You'retheworst

?


----------



## OCDshopaholic

I saw this bag on TV. This is the most close up picture I can find of the bag, but I still cannot make out the brand name. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Monique1004

You'retheworst said:


> I'm a newb. No clue where or how to post, if I'm doing it wrong, please point me in the right direction. I need  help identifying this purse. I saw it on the tv show You're the Worst and can't figure out the brand. Thanks!



The best I can come up... I guess no one knows about that bag. 



PRADA Black Cervo Leather Side Zippers Tote 



Michael Kors


----------



## leechiyong

OCDshopaholic said:


> I saw this bag on TV. This is the most close up picture I can find of the bag, but I still cannot make out the brand name. Can anyone identify it?


Could the brand be Samantha Vega (Thavasa)?


----------



## OCDshopaholic

leechiyong said:


> Could the brand be Samantha Vega (Thavasa)?



It is! You're amazing! Unfortunately I can't find this exact one on their online shop. 

(Stole this pic from a Yelper)


----------



## Stardust4610

Can someone help me identify this bag? Can't make out the brand!


----------



## leechiyong

Stardust4610 said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Can't make out the brand!


Tory Burch:  https://www.toryburch.com/block-t-t...ndbags-totes&dwvar_11169616_color=001&start=6


----------



## chanelclassic8

Dear TPFer's, need your expertise.    Do you know what this bag is in the Tradesy ad?   Thanks so much!


----------



## BuntyB

Hello, Everyone! I'm new, lurking forever, and hoping someone can help me ID this bag... endless Googling and no luck... I'm starting a new job and would love to have a more sophisticated bag. Thank you so much for your help!!! xx


----------



## BuntyB

chanelclassic8 said:


> Dear TPFer's, need your expertise.    Do you know what this bag is in the Tradesy ad?   Thanks so much!



That looks like an Hermes Kelly bag (I don't know which size/more specifics). The gold peace sign is from Anya Hindmarch's monogram sticker collection. I don't know where Superwoman is from, but she's adorable!


----------



## leechiyong

BuntyB said:


> Hello, Everyone! I'm new, lurking forever, and hoping someone can help me ID this bag... endless Googling and no luck... I'm starting a new job and would love to have a more sophisticated bag. Thank you so much for your help!!! xx
> 
> View attachment 3565207
> View attachment 3565208


Looks like the Ralph Lauren Tiffin:  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61894236


----------



## BuntyB

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the Ralph Lauren Tiffin:  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61894236


YOU ARE A JEWEL!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

BuntyB said:


> YOU ARE A JEWEL!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## BeatriceP

Could someone please help me id Irina Shayk's patent leather bag? Thank you!


----------



## minoxa33

AlJom said:


> Could someone please help me id Irina Shayk's patent leather bag? Thank you!



It's the Bally B Loved bag!


----------



## BeatriceP

Thank you soooo much


----------



## Bayou Minou

Here's a needle in a haystack... I don't have a photo.

I saw a woman yesterday carrying a

Double handle tote
Leopard print (couldn't tell for certain if it was calf fur)
Two exterior kiss lock pockets

Does this sound familiar to anyone?  TIA


----------



## Monique1004

Bayou Minou said:


> Here's a needle in a haystack... I don't have a photo.
> 
> I saw a woman yesterday carrying a
> 
> Double handle tote
> Leopard print (couldn't tell for certain if it was calf fur)
> Two exterior kiss lock pockets
> 
> Does this sound familiar to anyone?  TIA



Maybe Betsy Johnson? She uses leopard prints a lot on her bags.


----------



## dannyangel

I posted one thread, but no authenticator help me....


----------



## atxxx7

Please, I need your help. I only registered here in hopes of someone being able to identify the following bag:





source: anyademented.tumblr.com

any help would be MUCH, MUCH appreciated!!!! thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

dannyangel said:


> I posted one thread, but no authenticator help me....


Danny, you posted about your bag just a few days ago.
The TB authenticator is not necessarily on line at the moment as most of them ( If not all of them ) have jobs.
Be patient, you will get a reply!


----------



## dannyangel

Mariapia said:


> Danny, you posted about your bag just a few days ago.
> The TB authenticator is not necessarily on line at the moment as most of them ( If not all of them ) have jobs.
> Be patient, you will get a reply!


Okay, thank you.


----------



## panopticoon

I'm in love with this backpack on Lily Collins.  It's croc embossed flap backpack with front pockets.  Who is it by?  It looks like Alexander Wang but I couldn't find the same backpack.


----------



## Onegoodscare78

Can any identify this Michael Kors bag for me ???


----------



## Smart.

Sorry, it's a screenshot from a video, but can anyone ID? Thanks!


----------



## prepster

Hi Any ideas about this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## prepster

Smart. said:


> Sorry, it's a screenshot from a video, but can anyone ID? Thanks!



Moynat Gabrielle


----------



## cathead87

prepster said:


> View attachment 3574727
> 
> 
> Hi Any ideas about this bag?  Thanks!


Lulu Guinness black polished leather medium eva backpack


----------



## prepster

cathead87 said:


> Lulu Guinness black polished leather medium eva backpack



Thanks!


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> Moynat Gabrielle


Looks like the 26cm rather than the 31cm Gabrielle given the wearer's small frame.


----------



## tearose

What LV bag was Alexa Chung wearing here?


----------



## averagejoe

tearose said:


> View attachment 3578334
> 
> What LV bag was Alexa Chung wearing here?



I believe it's called the Idole bag, as featured on Sofia Coppola in the ad campaign shown below (from 2014):


----------



## chanelclassic8

BuntyB said:


> That looks like an Hermes Kelly bag (I don't know which size/more specifics). The gold peace sign is from Anya Hindmarch's monogram sticker collection. I don't know where Superwoman is from, but she's adorable!



Thanks so much, BuntyB.


----------



## j_cherie

Hi all, does anyone know what bag the lady on the right is carrying? Not sure if it is from a known designer.


----------



## Escadagirl

Hi all,

Can anyone 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 identify what brand is these two bags from? Just so in love with the leopard prints!!! TIA! 
All help is appreciated. ❤️


----------



## Lajka

Ladies, I don´t know the brand of Ivana´s coat, actually I didn´t see it never , but do you know the brand of a strange bag, please?


----------



## melodywilson7

I can't find an AT thread for The Sak. Can you talk me if this is authentic and the model name pretty please?


----------



## smartzeepants

Hi everyone could someone help my identify this handbag? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kailin Wang

i came across this beautiful hermes vintage but couldn't find it anywhere online. does anyone know what the name of this hermes bag is?? please help! thanks!


----------



## prepster

Kailin Wang said:


> i came across this beautiful hermes vintage but couldn't find it anywhere online. does anyone know what the name of this hermes bag is?? please help! thanks!



Hermes Quito.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Does anybody know what Anastasia Steele is carrying in the 50 Shades Darker movie? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarySc

Hello
I found this baG in my granny`s closet. I would appreciate,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 if you could help me to figure out the brand (if any).
Thank you in advance


----------



## LaLaLea

MarySc said:


> Hello
> I found this baG in my granny`s closet. I would appreciate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you could help me to figure out the brand (if any).
> Thank you in advance



The logo looks like Etienne Aigner but I'm not too familiar with the styles to be sure.


----------



## MarySc

Thank you very much. It seems that you are right.


----------



## frowne

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3606026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what Anastasia Steele is carrying in the 50 Shades Darker movie? Thanks in advance!



Want Les Essentiels Logan Tote - not sure of the exact color, though...


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

frowne said:


> Want Les Essentiels Logan Tote - not sure of the exact color, though...



Thank you very much!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322400545574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please Id and if you can inform if authentic.. Thanks


----------



## lenarmc

COACH ADDICT said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322400545574?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please Id and if you can inform if authentic.. Thanks



That looks like a free gift with purchase. Light Blue is one of Dolce & Gabbana's many fragrances.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

lenarmc said:


> That looks like a free gift with purchase. Light Blue is one of Dolce & Gabbana's many fragrances.


Thank you I find it super cute for the beach...


----------



## yssy

Hello all, please help to identify the brand of this black handbag that Hope Hicks (*****'s White House Director of Strategic Communications) has been using quite a lot. I just know it's not a Proensa Schouler (but look-a-like, huh), please help, thanks!


----------



## Victory

Can someone help me identify this handbag ? Its shape/handles and straps make it look like a really soft Birkin but there is no turnlock. Thank you!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Victory said:


> View attachment 3615624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me identify this handbag ? Its shape/handles and straps make it look like a really soft Birkin but there is no turnlock. Thank you!



Looks almost like a la tour merci tote but I'm not sure.


----------



## amanda7721

Hello everyone. I am unsure if this is the correct place for this post, but I was hoping for some help identifying a purse my mother saw someone wearing. She was hoping that I would be able to find it, but I've been unsuccessful. Unfortunately, she did not take a picture of it.  It is very similar to the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Feed Bag. However, there is no flap to fasten it up at the top. There are black studs on one side, similar to the RM one and it is also a crossbody purse. If anyone could please send me similar purses to the RM one, I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you everyone for your help. Please see the similar Rebecca Minkoff purse attached.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies, can anyone I'd this bag...it has metal towards the bottom, I'm not sure if they are metal feet? Thanks so much!! I really appreciate your insight


----------



## pursuasion

amanda7721 said:


> Hello everyone. I am unsure if this is the correct place for this post, but I was hoping for some help identifying a purse my mother saw someone wearing. She was hoping that I would be able to find it, but I've been unsuccessful. Unfortunately, she did not take a picture of it.  It is very similar to the Rebecca Minkoff Unlined Feed Bag. However, there is no flap to fasten it up at the top. There are black studs on one side, similar to the RM one and it is also a crossbody purse. If anyone could please send me similar purses to the RM one, I will greatly appreciate it. Thank you everyone for your help. Please see the similar Rebecca Minkoff purse attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629375



Could be the Loeffler Randall Studded Leather Hobo


----------



## pursuasion

yssy said:


> Hello all, please help to identify the brand of this black handbag that Hope Hicks (*****'s White House Director of Strategic Communications) has been using quite a lot. I just know it's not a Proensa Schouler (but look-a-like, huh), please help, thanks!


Looks like the Gigi New York Hayden Satchel


----------



## amanda7721

pursuasion said:


> Could be the Loeffler Randall Studded Leather Hobo
> 
> View attachment 3629622



Sadly, no  There was only one long strap and it was much thicker. But thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Victory said:


> View attachment 3615624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me identify this handbag ? Its shape/handles and straps make it look like a really soft Birkin but there is no turnlock. Thank you!


Looks like Numero 10 ( Italian brand). Name of the model: Richmond.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone I'd this bag...it has metal towards the bottom, I'm not sure if they are metal feet? Thanks so much!! I really appreciate your insight




Chloe charlie.. but it's no longer made.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

LilMissCutie said:


> Chloe charlie.. but it's no longer made.


Thank you so much.....I knew I had seen it before and it was literally driving me crazy! Now the hunt is on...hopefully I can find one gently used somewhere


----------



## yssy

pursuasion said:


> Looks like the Gigi New York Hayden Satchel


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## badrussiangirl

Who else is watching imposters? Curious about this bag, is that a celine?


----------



## saesea

I have been in love with this bag as soon as I have layed my eyes on it but have no idea where it's from can you guys help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeachBagGal

saesea said:


> I have been in love with this bag as soon as I have layed my eyes on it but have no idea where it's from can you guys help?
> 
> Thanks in advance



No idea what the bag is, but those shoes are super cute! [emoji38]


----------



## chihuahuagal

Cute bag whatever it is!


----------



## rainyarch

saesea said:


> I have been in love with this bag as soon as I have layed my eyes on it but have no idea where it's from can you guys help?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi there, both bag and shoes are by Paula Cademartori. The shoes are 'crazy stripe', the bag is maybe the Rachel or Linda style.


----------



## saesea

rainyarch said:


> Hi there, both bag and shoes are by Paula Cademartori. The shoes are 'crazy stripe', the bag is maybe the Rachel or Linda style.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TNSophisticate

Can anyone help me identify the designer of this bag?

Thanks!


----------



## HI5O

Looks like a vintage Dooney & Bourke satchel. Sorry I don't know the style name


----------



## HI5O

TNSophisticate said:


> Can anyone help me identify the designer of this bag?
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a vintage Dooney & Bourke satchel. Sorry I don't know off hand the style name. It might be called zip zip or double zip satchel. I haven't seen it in all leather but remember when it was constructed with leather and cabriolet textile.


----------



## yellowbernie

It might also be called a domed zip top satchel.


----------



## papertiger

badrussiangirl said:


> View attachment 3633861
> 
> Who else is watching imposters? Curious about this bag, is that a celine?



I don't know the programme but it could be a vintage lizard bag from 1960s


----------



## onepursewoman

Please help identify this purse. 
http://www.yoox.com/us/45320495FE/item#sts=orders


----------



## Disko

Hello all

Mom got a handbag for a gift, and the handbag is great but we cant figure out the brand

My mom is not a purse-head, but she had her share of really expensive and fancy handbags, that include Fendi, Prada, and Gucci so by her statement, this handbag is phenomenal, great build quality and materials

the handbag doesnt have a label but has a logo of a butterfly/bowtie repeating several times on zipper pullers.

here is the picture of a logo:

http://i.imgsafe.org/ac6c23254e.jpg

and here is the bag:

http://i.imgsafe.org/ac6ba2b5e7.jpg

mom said it has those metallic plates on top of it, that mostly expensive italian brands use (checked metallic plates) which are probably supplied by one company, and also mom said that apart from missing label, quality is that of most expensive brands.

So, either chinese and turkish people seriously upped their game, or this brand is some forgotten country, local brand that gives it's best to make a quality product

Does anyone recognize the brand ?

thanks to all in advance


----------



## papertiger

onepursewoman said:


> Please help identify this purse.
> http://www.yoox.com/us/45320495FE/item#sts=orders



 Victoria Beckham Quincy textured leather tote


----------



## Bouh

Trying to correctly identify and price this Chrome Hearts shoulder bag. Any help is appreciated. Bag dimensions are approx 12" tall x 10" wide and the strap is about 50".


----------



## Misty Yvonne

badrussiangirl said:


> View attachment 3633861
> 
> Who else is watching imposters? Curious about this bag, is that a celine?


----------



## Misty Yvonne

Plz tell me real or fake can not find any close to it any info is appreciated.


----------



## rainyarch

Misty Yvonne said:


> Plz tell me real or fake can not find any close to it any info is appreciated.



Hi Misty, I think your best bet is to post in the Coach forum for authentication, they have much more Coach specific knowledge.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-item-name-questions-here.355205/page-785


----------



## WildBluberries

Hello all,
I'm pretty much new to all things purses (please bear with me! haha), but my daughter's best friend has an unlabeled double-slide zip crossbody bag, and she wants to get one to match. Any help on finding and buying an identical or similar-styled one for her would be much appreciated!


----------



## rainyarch

WildBluberries said:


> Hello all,
> I'm pretty much new to all things purses (please bear with me! haha), but my daughter's best friend has an unlabeled double-slide zip crossbody bag, and she wants to get one to match. Any help on finding and buying an identical or similar-styled one for her would be much appreciated!
> View attachment 3654825
> View attachment 3654828
> View attachment 3654827



Hi wildblueberries!
How about something like this?;
http://www.botkier.com/shop/crossbody/bowery-crossbody/black


----------



## HI5O

Don't know the dimensions of the bag you're looking for but here's a thought: Lucky Brand Nyla Crescent Hobo crossbody.


----------



## Alina J

Hi!

Can you please help me to identify model of this Emporio Armani hand bag. Was cleaning out my bag wardrobe and found it. Unfortunately lost a label and don't remember the year I purchased it. View media item 2349


----------



## WildBluberries

Many thanks for your help, rainyarch and HI50. Those both look like very promising possibilities.
As for the size, IIRC it's a bit smaller than the Lucky Brand one. Pretty close to something like https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/485...s_row&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery, in both size (15 x 24 x 3 cm) and appearance, but with different a hardware and zip that I have yet to identify on my own.


----------



## chhiwawa

sorry I replied a wrong post


----------



## purseforum123c

Hello, appreciate any help in identifying the handbag Reese Witherspoon's character had in the Big Little Lies finale.  I attached a screenshot of it.  Thank you!


----------



## Coutureddoll8

HELP! Any info on this bag! I bought it for 50!! It seems to have never existed! 

Thanks-
Ana


----------



## Hobbsy

Coutureddoll8 said:


> View attachment 3660749
> View attachment 3660748
> View attachment 3660751
> 
> HELP! Any info on this bag! I bought it for 50!! It seems to have never existed!
> 
> Thanks-
> Ana


No tag or marking inside?


----------



## Coutureddoll8

Hobbsy said:


> No tag or marking inside?


It's bill blas but I can't find anything on that line! It's crazy!


----------



## rainyarch

Hi Ana,
Found the same bag being sold on Poshmark from a while ago, I found that the designer is 'Bill Blass' not 'Blas', perhaps that's why it's not been coming up for you? The brand seems pretty well known, but the particular bag you have not so much.


----------



## Meccox

Does anyone know what brand, name, etc this handbag is?  I saw it on pinterest but they don't list any info.  Thanks!


----------



## rainyarch

Hi @Meccox ,
It's the Ralph Lauren, 'Ricky'.


----------



## Meccox

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Meccox ,
> It's the Ralph Lauren, 'Ricky'.
> View attachment 3662582


Thank you!!


----------



## Aurora

Does anyone know what bag Kristen Stewart is carrying in Personal Shopper?


----------



## rainyarch

Aurora said:


> View attachment 3668066
> View attachment 3668067
> 
> Does anyone know what bag Kristen Stewart is carrying in Personal Shopper?



Wow @Aurora that's a real challenge! I found better, and more pictures if anyone else wants to have a go. This bag has no brand name anywhere on it, and only small nondescript hardware, so finding it is almost impossible. This movie was filmed in Paris, and as is usual the actors are given clothes to wear so it could be some obscure vintage French piece! I'm close to throwing in the towel.
Here you are;


----------



## Aurora

rainyarch said:


> Wow @Aurora that's a real challenge! I found better, and more pictures if anyone else wants to have a go. This bag has no brand name anywhere on it, and only small nondescript hardware, so finding it is almost impossible. This movie was filmed in Paris, and as is usual the actors are given clothes to wear so it could be some obscure vintage French piece! I'm close to throwing in the towel.



Wow those are much better pictures. Thank you!


----------



## JessicaO

This is Hannah Lee Fowler who married Sam Hunt.
Any idea who the camo tote bag bag is by?
Thanks!


----------



## HI5O

JessicaO said:


> This is Hannah Lee Fowler who married Sam Hunt.
> Any idea who the camo tote bag bag is by?
> Thanks!



I believe it's the bag that comes with Nike's Special Field Air Force 1 shoe


----------



## JessicaO

HI5O said:


> I believe it's the bag that comes with Nike's Special Field Air Force 1 shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670866



You are correct! Thank you!


----------



## purseforum123c

purseforum123c said:


> Hello, appreciate any help in identifying the handbag Reese Witherspoon's character had in the Big Little Lies finale.  I attached a screenshot of it.  Thank you!


Bumping this post... anyone who is able to help I would REALLY appreciate it.  Driving me nuts that I can't find this bag


----------



## laurynsmith

disregard this entry.


----------



## laurynsmith

laurynsmith said:


> Can anyone help me identify these two handbags? Sorry if the pictures are not that helpful
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450736
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450740



BUMP Still need help!


----------



## valg

Hi, could someone help me identify this bag? The brand just slips my mind. Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

valg said:


> Hi, could someone help me identify this bag? The brand just slips my mind. Thanks!


It's Gabriela Hearst.


----------



## rainyarch

laurynsmith said:


> BUMP Still need help!



Hi @laurynsmith, the first bag is by Deena & Ozzy a 'centre zip' vegan bag that was available at Urban Outfitters;


----------



## Highfriss

Please, help me to identify this,


----------



## leechiyong

Highfriss said:


> Please, help me to identify this,
> View attachment 3679579


Tory Burch T Tote.


----------



## HI5O

leechiyong said:


> Tory Burch T Tote.



Just saw it at my local Nordstrom Rack yesterday!!


----------



## marieski

Highfriss said:


> Please, help me to identify this,
> View attachment 3679579


That looks a lot like a Tory Burch Block T tote, but I couldn't find the coloring picutured.


----------



## rdgldy

hendry said:


> View attachment 3679966
> View attachment 3679966
> View attachment 3679967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to identify this bag, I found from my mom closet, its a black clemence birkin, with L stamp, but i confuse why the zipper is broken and worry with the hardware, cause one stud is gone, if its real, How to fixed that, tq


This is the wrong thread-you need the Hermes Forum and the authentication thread there.


----------



## Courier13

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this bag


(http://imgur.com/rTaOxpp)
this is the only picture I have of this bag and sadly the logo plate is hard to distinguish,however, the artwork is very distinct and I hope someone could help me find the either the maker or artist. on the larger image ( the link) the logo plate can be zoomed in on but it hasn't been helpful to me,

Thank you


----------



## onthelo

I bought this purse and am just wondering if it is anything good, scooped it at a thrift store, not sure what style it is but ive seen this "tous" brand around before i just cant recall where i know it from. not sure if it is real either... any help is appreciated! i just would like to know its background lol


----------



## bellebellebelle19

onthelo said:


> I bought this purse and am just wondering if it is anything good, scooped it at a thrift store, not sure what style it is but ive seen this "tous" brand around before i just cant recall where i know it from. not sure if it is real either... any help is appreciated! i just would like to know its background lol



Tous is a wonderful jewelry brand, from Spain I believe? This bag does not appear to be from any collections in the past year, which is as long as I've been following them, so I can't tell you if it's real or not, but if you're in the US I doubt it's fake because it's not very popular here. Their bags are usually priced from $200-$600, so if you scooped it up at a thrift store, that's a great steal! Hope you enjoy your new bag and I definitely recommend looking more into Tous.


----------



## rainyarch

Lajka said:


> Ladies, I don´t know the brand of Ivana´s coat, actually I didn´t see it never , but do you know the brand of a strange bag, please?



@Lajka The bag is by Domenico Vacca, the style is 'Julie', it seems to be a favourite of Ivana's. 
The coat she has worn back in 2009, couldn't find it though.


----------



## Dizzyedge

The character reminds me a bit of Marc Jacobs, but I couldn't find anything remotely like this in his lines.


----------



## Zulagirl

Can someone pls help me identify this Nina Ricci Bag? And is this authentic? Thanks so much


----------



## lenarmc

rainyarch said:


> @Lajka The bag is by Domenico Vacca, the style is 'Julie', it seems to be a favourite of Ivana's.
> The coat she has worn back in 2009, couldn't find it though.
> View attachment 3682321
> View attachment 3682322



Woah. I thought that this bag was gorgeous. Then I saw the price-$24,500!


----------



## rainyarch

lenarmc said:


> Woah. I thought that this bag was gorgeous. Then I saw the price-$24,500!



Holy macaroni I didn't look up the price!


----------



## rainyarch

nyomi said:


> Please help me ID this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nymag.com



@nyomi it's by Moncler Gamme Rouge, AW2017. Worn by Akimoto Kozue.
I'm glad you asked because I love this blogger's style, I hadn't heard of her before!


----------



## rainyarch

Lajka said:


> Ladies, what is the brand of bag in Kylie´s hand? She ussualy wear Lancel but I think this bag is other. Thanks!


Hi @Lajka the bag is by Hillier Bartley.


----------



## rainyarch

sotomato said:


> Who are they from? Thank u! I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468958
> View attachment 3468959
> View attachment 3468960


@sotomato can you give more info on where you got these images? It would help a lot in identifying them.


----------



## HI5O

sotomato said:


> Who are they from? Thank u! I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468958
> View attachment 3468959
> View attachment 3468960



I can't be certain but it looks like this purse on einnasirrod.com

https://www.einnasirrod.com/product/vintage-bloch-six-handles-black-leather-handbag/


----------



## nocturnefelis

Hi, 
I spotted a handbag today which was stunning and I am desperate to find out what brand it is.
Unfortunately, I do not have a picture. I am pretty sure it is an Italian brand and it has a recognizable closure. It is a silvery "buckle" in the shape of a circle that looked like a dragon or a lizzard.

Any ideas? I know I don't have much to work with, but maybe one of you recognizes it.

Thanks!


----------



## minoxa33

nocturnefelis said:


> Hi,
> I spotted a handbag today which was stunning and I am desperate to find out what brand it is.
> Unfortunately, I do not have a picture. I am pretty sure it is an Italian brand and it has a recognizable closure. It is a silvery "buckle" in the shape of a circle that looked like a dragon or a lizzard.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I don't have much to work with, but maybe one of you recognizes it.
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe Trussardi's greyhound?


----------



## HI5O

nocturnefelis said:


> Hi,
> I spotted a handbag today which was stunning and I am desperate to find out what brand it is.
> Unfortunately, I do not have a picture. I am pretty sure it is an Italian brand and it has a recognizable closure. It is a silvery "buckle" in the shape of a circle that looked like a dragon or a lizzard.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I don't have much to work with, but maybe one of you recognizes it.
> 
> Thanks!



Could it be Gucci dragon bag?


----------



## rainyarch

@nocturnefelis the Gucci Dionysus;


----------



## nocturnefelis

*Trussardi *was exactly what I was looking for!
Thanks a lot for all your help!
Exspecially minoxa33


----------



## diamondslippers

Does anyone know what brand this bag is? It is imprinted 'made in italy' on the inside (which makes me think it isn't a celine). Plus, it is color blocked which I haven't seen before (but may have missed those).


----------



## lukovii

Hey, does anyone knows which brand is this? I saw a lot of brands trying to copy Hermes, but this one is one "Tryhard" xD


----------



## papertiger

Meccox said:


> View attachment 3662565
> 
> Does anyone know what brand, name, etc this handbag is?  I saw it on pinterest but they don't list any info.  Thanks!



Looks like a Large Ralph Lauren Ricky to me


----------



## averagejoe

diamondslippers said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag is? It is imprinted 'made in italy' on the inside (which makes me think it isn't a celine). Plus, it is color blocked which I haven't seen before (but may have missed those).


This is the Celine Tri-Fold shoulder bag. Celine bags are often made in Italy.





https://www.celine.com/en/collectio...-shoulder-bag-chevron-calfskin/180833ASD.02PC


----------



## Mariapia

lukovii said:


> Hey, does anyone knows which brand is this? I saw a lot of brands trying to copy Hermes, but this one is one "Tryhard" xD


It's Mac Douglas Pyla bag!


----------



## Kendie26

diamondslippers said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag is? It is imprinted 'made in italy' on the inside (which makes me think it isn't a celine). Plus, it is color blocked which I haven't seen before (but may have missed those).


It's a Celine TriFold bag (I have 1 in black)...it's an absolutely AMAZING bag! HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## papertiger

nocturnefelis said:


> Hi,
> I spotted a handbag today which was stunning and I am desperate to find out what brand it is.
> Unfortunately, I do not have a picture. I am pretty sure it is an Italian brand and it has a recognizable closure. It is a silvery "buckle" in the shape of a circle that looked like a dragon or a lizzard.
> 
> Any ideas? I know I don't have much to work with, but maybe one of you recognizes it.
> 
> Thanks!



Have a look through Gucci's online store, they have several closures that may fit the bill including the Dionysus. Vintage noughties Tom Ford for Gucci bags also have dragons on (Dragon bag). Look also at Bvlgari (Serpentini) that have snakes or vintage Cartier Panathere bags (it's a panther but some of the clasps are in circles).


----------



## kookiedoblast

Please help me identify this bag! 
Thank you


----------



## rainyarch

kookiedoblast said:


> Please help me identify this bag!
> Thank you


@kookiedoblast Hi, which bag?


----------



## kookiedoblast

rainyarch said:


> @kookiedoblast Hi, which bag?



Ooops sorry the yellow one


----------



## puffpastry

I received this bag from a family member. It's not in particularly good condition (and I'm unsure if it's real or fake). It looked like maybe some hardware is missing so I was hoping to look up photos of its original condition but haven't had luck yet.
I was hoping that if someone recognized the name of the style, they could share it with me. Thanks!


----------



## Sharry92

Hi everyone, I received this Dolce and Gabbana bag from a friend and I've tried to search online for it. I'm curious to find out the name of the bag and how much the original price was but I haven't had any luck. If anyone has seen this bag before please let me know! Almost 100% sure it's authentic because the person who gave it to me doesn't buy fakes as far as I know.  It has a leopard-print lining. Thanks!!


----------



## lt_222

Hi Everyone,
just wondering if you could help me identify the attached bag... it's probably the best picture I can find.. thanks a lot!  ..


----------



## purseforum123c

Hello, appreciate any help in identifying the handbag Reese Witherspoon's character had in the Big Little Lies finale. I attached a screenshot of it. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE take pity on me if you have any ideas   I realize this may be a well-known brand but I'm new to the designer purse thing and saw this on the episode and fell in LOVE.  Can't find anything by searching so any help is really appreciated.  Even if you have a guess I can go and look at the designer.  Thank you!


----------



## denton

Does anyone know this bag? I love it. Have seen it a couple of times in Manhattan, I'm sure.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

denton said:


> Does anyone know this bag? I love it. Have seen it a couple of times in Manhattan, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703894



Aha! I know this one. That's a Moynat "Madeleine."


----------



## denton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aha! I know this one. That's a Moynat "Madeleine."
> View attachment 3704183


Ah thank you!!!


----------



## golconda

Please help idetify this bag.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicejewishgirl

Hi I found this gorgeous Black saffiano bag from a stylist in L.A. I cannot figure out the designer.  Inside the bag is the same logo with Made in Italy. Help!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  bag is same logo with


----------



## rainyarch

Nicejewishgirl said:


> Hi I found this gorgeous Black saffiano bag from a stylist in L.A. I cannot figure out the designer.  Inside the bag is the same logo with Made in Italy. Help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712275
> View attachment 3712276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag is same logo with



Hi @Nicejewishgirl the bag is by London based Gyunel Couture


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm not sure if this is the exact bag, as the blue stone appears to be on the opposite side to yours


----------



## Nicejewishgirl

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Nicejewishgirl the bag is by London based Gyunel Couture
> View attachment 3712430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the exact bag, as the blue stone appears to be on the opposite side to yours


You made my day, my weekend and my month going to pick this baby up today, it's absolutely a stunner,  THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!


----------



## rainyarch

Nicejewishgirl said:


> You made my day, my weekend and my month going to pick this baby up today, it's absolutely a stunner,  THANK YOU SO SO MUCH!



@Nicejewishgirl Wow, happy to help ｡◕ ‿ ◕｡ Hope you get a good deal on it! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Estelle Ann

Just wondering if anyone can ID this Steve Madden Handbag. I've been looking for hours online and can't seem to find it anywhere! Thank you


----------



## Reneejanine

Bought this Miu Miu a few days ago. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## rainyarch

Estelle Ann said:


> Just wondering if anyone can ID this Steve Madden Handbag. I've been looking for hours online and can't seem to find it anywhere! Thank you



Hi @Estelle Ann the closest I can find is Braelyn


----------



## rainyarch

Reneejanine said:


> Bought this Miu Miu a few days ago. Anyone know what it is?



Hi @Reneejanine I found 2 blog posts about your bag, it seems to be a hybrid between the bow and coffer bags from around 2011.
Post 1
Post 2


----------



## Reneejanine

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Reneejanine I found 2 blog posts about your bag, it seems to be a hybrid between the bow and coffer bags from around 2011.
> Post 1
> Post 2


Thank you!


----------



## chapstickaddict2006

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

Have you ever seen a bag like this? Full leather, no lining.  I have no idea who made it as there is absolutely no identifying logo or hardware on the bag. 
Do you know who may have made this?  I'd love to buy from the maker again.  I found this at a Ross, or maybe TJ Maxx.  
I have really battered it over the years and it is still in pretty good shape after 20 years!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have several designer bags, but none seem to be made in the same exact way, so I've always wondered who made this one!


----------



## reverseimageofmy

I'd love help I.D.ing this bag.
..thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

Shoesandbagsgal said:


> Have you ever seen a bag like this? Full leather, no lining.  I have no idea who made it as there is absolutely no identifying logo or hardware on the bag.
> Do you know who may have made this?  I'd love to buy from the maker again.  I found this at a Ross, or maybe TJ Maxx.
> I have really battered it over the years and it is still in pretty good shape after 20 years!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722708
> 
> I have several designer bags, but none seem to be made in the same exact way, so I've always wondered who made this one!



I don't know either but I'd love to know too, how wonderful, great bag


----------



## papertiger

reverseimageofmy said:


> I'd love help I.D.ing this bag.
> ..thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724045
> View attachment 3724048
> View attachment 3724051
> View attachment 3724052
> View attachment 3724053



There were many bags made like this in the late1950s (getting smaller in the early 1960s). Having a structured, framed bag was the 'it' shape of the day and no lady was dressed without one. Although they took inspiration from designers like Hermes and Gucci, Koret, Bellstone etc, talented leather workers (some who worked for designers) made them anonymously and often sold them through independent stores and dept stores. Many had labels stuck on afterwards (perhaps you can see faint glue marks?) and sometimes the label was sewn between the seams, often these were about where the bag was going to be sold i.e. the Harrods or Saks label rather than who made it. Nowadays we add labels to everything to up-sell an item because we don't trust ourselves, in those days people could obviously discern quality for themselves without a label.


----------



## cwacw

Kindly help to identify this beautiful bag for me so I can get it for my sister's upcoming birthday!


----------



## Elenaperod

Do you recognise that bag? Thank you very much


----------



## papertiger

Elenaperod said:


> Do you recognise that bag? Thank you very much



That photo is absolutely tiny but it could be Coach's Dinky


----------



## starsnhevn

I don't know why I didn't ask the woman what the bag was, but instead I lamely took a photo like a stalker. Anyone know!??


----------



## Elenaperod

Now looks bigger. Do you think it's a prada bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

starsnhevn said:


> I don't know why I didn't ask the woman what the bag was, but instead I lamely took a photo like a stalker. Anyone know!??


That looks very much like an Annabel Ingall to me, but I've never seen that exact model. Perhaps it's an old one? Here's a current model that's similar: https://www.annabelingall.com/collections/bibi-tote/products/bibi-tote-husk


----------



## papertiger

The Prada Letter Mini does look like that but the 'triangle' doesn't seem as solid


----------



## papertiger

Elenaperod said:


> View attachment 3729527
> View attachment 3729526
> 
> Now looks bigger. Do you think it's a prada bag?



Rebecca Minkoff Sammy Zip Trim


----------



## amadea88

cwacw said:


> View attachment 3728397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly help to identify this beautiful bag for me so I can get it for my sister's upcoming birthday!



Looks like the Ribag
https://www.sometime.asia/products/ribag-maroon


----------



## starsnhevn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That looks very much like an Annabel Ingall to me, but I've never seen that exact model. Perhaps it's an old one? Here's a current model that's similar: https://www.annabelingall.com/collections/bibi-tote/products/bibi-tote-husk


Thank you so much! Just did a search and it's an older model! So glad I can put that to rest now!  LOL


----------



## Knicole

Can anyone help ID this bag? TIA!


----------



## Elenaperod

papertiger said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Sammy Zip Trim


Thank you very much!!!!! I only found it in posh mark ( looks different colour) and says it's only for US residents


----------



## papertiger

Elenaperod said:


> Thank you very much!!!!! I only found it in posh mark ( looks different colour) and says it's only for US residents



My pleaeure, I only hope you find the colour you want and somewhere you can easily buy it from XX


----------



## redlippy

Can anyone help me ID this clutch? The photo is from 2013.


----------



## j19

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## lenarmc

j19 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?
> View attachment 3735535



Smythson 1887 Tote


----------



## j19

lenarmc said:


> Smythson 1887 Tote


Thank you so much!


----------



## Melody03

OCDshopaholic said:


> It is! You're amazing! Unfortunately I can't find this exact one on their online shop.
> 
> (Stole this pic from a Yelper)


Hi there! I own an exact same one. Bought it from daimaru Hokkaido japan store. Unfortunately they took the price tags whilst I was paying for the bag hence I don't know the name. Sorry...


----------



## multicolorkook

Can anyone identify the bag Paris Hilton has in this photo? The brand and/or model would be great thank you so much!


----------



## Nevermind_

Anyone know what brand this little beauty is? Thanks


----------



## bookreportgrid

Hello, sorry to have my first post as a call for help! I'm hoping to sell a bag for my wife, and having trouble finding any other authentication services that will do Issey Miyake bags!

I bought an Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag at a garage sale a year or so ago for my wife, but she decided she wants to get rid of it before we move. As far as I can tell it is authentic, but I don't have any tags to prove it, and no authentication services say that they will work with Bao Bao bags. Here are some pictures - the inside of the "tiles" has a felt-ish feeling, and all of the stitching seems to be of high quality. Anybody able to weigh in on if this is authentic? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Monique1004

multicolorkook said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Paris Hilton has in this photo? The brand and/or model would be great thank you so much!



I wonder if this is from a brand called 'lovcat'
It's a Korean brand that usually have heart patterns like that. They used to carry that brand at Bloomingdales & Nordstrom. Here's a picture of another bag from that brand.


----------



## BrandonLPrice




----------



## BrandonLPrice

BrandonLPrice said:


> View attachment 3744720
> View attachment 3744720
> View attachment 3744720
> View attachment 3744726
> View attachment 3744727
> View attachment 3744728
> View attachment 3744733
> View attachment 3744734


I took this as a form of payment for selling some hair products for a guy on my ebay store. Can anyone please help me identity this Kooba?  Wondering if I got taken or did I do well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## belavi

Anyone know what bag this is below (the black bag)? It looked like it had two words...von F something??...some long name.

Also what bag is Taylor Swift holding here:


----------



## Reneejanine

Anyone recognize this MK? I saw it on a facebook group and I'd love to know what it is.


----------



## mkr

belavi said:


> Anyone know what bag this is below (the black bag)? It looked like it had two words...von F something??...some long name.
> 
> Also what bag is Taylor Swift holding here:


Diane Von Furstenberg?


----------



## belavi

mkr said:


> Diane Von Furstenberg?


I thought that but I don’t think the second word is long enough. Also, I couldn’t find the bag on the company’s website.


----------



## mayette

Does anyone recognize this backpack? It was a tan/beige/maybe blush leather-like material with 2 gold/maybe rose gold zippers on the front. Some interesting side pocket detail, too. I've searched ShopStyle but haven't been able to find it!

Attached is a creeper photo of said backpack.


----------



## halobear

Lady on the train was carrying this. Didn't see any tags or logos. The leather looked really soft. Anyone know what bag this is? TIA!


----------



## mkr

halobear said:


> View attachment 3749028
> 
> 
> Lady on the train was carrying this. Didn't see any tags or logos. The leather looked really soft. Anyone know what bag this is? TIA!



Tom Ford uses a lot of zippers on his bags but I don't think it would be from this season.


----------



## Missaggie

Backpack looks like Marc Jacobs


----------



## lenarmc

Reneejanine said:


> Anyone recognize this MK? I saw it on a facebook group and I'd love to know what it is.



I don't know. I've been buying Michael Kors handbags for 15+ years, and that bag looks fake. I could be wrong, but it doesn't look right. Especially the lips, the placement of the logo, and the print.


----------



## lenarmc

belavi said:


> Anyone know what bag this is below (the black bag)? It looked like it had two words...von F something??...some long name.
> 
> Also what bag is Taylor Swift holding here:



The yellow bag was featured on purseblog's The Many Bags of Taylor Swift, part 2. It's a Bhailiu and apparently once sold at Anthropologie.


----------



## leejj

What purse is Devon Windsor carrying here? :

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOCfR2XjTLN/?taken-by=devwindsor&hl=en

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNW6oGWDRxQ/?taken-by=devwindsor&hl=en


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leejj said:


> What purse is Devon Windsor carrying here? :
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOCfR2XjTLN/?taken-by=devwindsor&hl=en
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNW6oGWDRxQ/?taken-by=devwindsor&hl=en


I THINK that is a croc Dior Diorama. It doesn't have the typical markings and the strap is all chain without any leather, but the clasp is a big clue.
Here's a bigger one that seems very similar.


----------



## leejj

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I THINK that is a croc Dior Diorama. It doesn't have the typical markings and the strap is all chain without any leather, but the clasp is a big clue.
> Here's a bigger one that seems very similar.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Yoshi1296

belavi said:


> Anyone know what bag this is below (the black bag)? It looked like it had two words...von F something??...some long name.
> 
> Also what bag is Taylor Swift holding here:



The black bag is from a company called "Want Les Essentiels De La Vie" they make great stuff. The one in the pic is the all leather version.


----------



## tearose

please help me id this kate spade bag




any help is much appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## sparrows1

Does anyone know what bag this is (from Emma Roberts' IG)?




Thanks!


----------



## luckybunny

sparrows1 said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is (from Emma Roberts' IG)?
> 
> View attachment 3751901
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Mini diorever bag.


----------



## sparrows1

luckybunny said:


> Mini diorever bag.



Thank you!


----------



## rgbarrera

Anyone recognize this bag? It reminds me a lot 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
of a Chanel Deauville but I think it's just inspired by one.


----------



## KCeboKing

Can someone tell me what this bag is?! Every time I see this ad in Facebook, I am drawn to this bag!! Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3758253
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what this bag is?! Every time I see this ad in Facebook, I am drawn to this bag!! Thanks!



Saint Laurent Emmanuelle White Fringed Leather Bucket Bag


----------



## rainyarch

rgbarrera said:


> Anyone recognize this bag? It reminds me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a Chanel Deauville but I think it's just inspired by one.



Hi @rgbarrera , the bag is by Next and only £30


----------



## rgbarrera

rainyarch said:


> Hi @rgbarrera , the bag is by Next and only £30


Thank you @rainyarch !!!! I never would have found it on my own. Just ordered


----------



## istartedwithagucci

Can someone please help me identify this gorgeous black bag?


----------



## JonnyJ

Does anyone know who makes this bag? Thank you!


----------



## halobear

mkr said:


> Tom Ford uses a lot of zippers on his bags but I don't think it would be from this season.



Found it! It's actually a Zara bag
https://m.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw-17/woman/bags/bucket-bag-with-zips-c269200p4843501.html


----------



## mkr

halobear said:


> Found it! It's actually a Zara bag
> https://m.zara.com/us/en/collection-aw-17/woman/bags/bucket-bag-with-zips-c269200p4843501.html


Holy cow it's only $55 - I really like it too so I just might go get it.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## halobear

mkr said:


> Holy cow it's only $55 - I really like it too so I just might go get it.  Thanks for the update!



I bought it at the store. I got in in black. It's really nice for the price. Even though its polyurethane it doesn't feel plasticy like some other bags.


----------



## mkr

halobear said:


> I bought it at the store. I got in in black. It's really nice for the price. Even though its polyurethane it doesn't feel plasticy like some other bags.


Wow it looks like leather.  I never had a polyurethane bag before.  They have free returns so I think I'll order it!


----------



## belavi

lenarmc said:


> The yellow bag was featured on purseblog's The Many Bags of Taylor Swift, part 2. It's a Bhailiu and apparently once sold at Anthropologie.


Thanks!


----------



## belavi

Anyone know what bag this is? Thanks.


----------



## belavi

halobear said:


> I bought it at the store. I got in in black. It's really nice for the price. Even though its polyurethane it doesn't feel plasticy like some other bags.


What bag is in your profile picture? It's lovely.


----------



## halobear

belavi said:


> What bag is in your profile picture? It's lovely.



Thanks! That's my Henri Bendel Uptown Satchel. It's the older style though.


----------



## belavi

halobear said:


> Thanks! That's my Henri Bendel Uptown Satchel. It's the older style though.


Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

belavi said:


> Anyone know what bag this is? Thanks.


Hermes Herbag! Not sure what color though


----------



## KCeboKing

Monique1004 said:


> Saint Laurent Emmanuelle White Fringed Leather Bucket Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758690



Thank you!!! I love it, but might need to save up for that one!!


----------



## tennisplayer10

I know this isn't a clear picture but can anyone identify this bag please?


----------



## nickile

Please help me identify the size of this versace palazzo empire bag! i was about to buy the mini but when i saw the photo on the website it looked so much smaller. I am confused as I fell in love with the bag but the mini looks like i won't even be able to put my phone in it! please help!

PS I want Gigi hadid's versace bag size


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nickile said:


> Please help me identify the size of this versace palazzo empire bag!


Ah, my dream bag. This is a tricky question. It seems that right now Versace only sells that mini size you shared and the medium, nothing in between. Perhaps Gigi's bag could be the medium? Since she's tall, the bag could look smaller on her. I'll post two comparison pictures. If you have more questions, try posting in this thread: 
Versace Palazzo Bag? Anyone?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Versace-Palazzo-Bag?-Anyone?.960217/ 
There are lots of Palazzo lovers there!


----------



## lyo111

Hello! I could really use some help. This photo was taken from a 2013 T Magazine online article featuring Liu Wen. Would you know the brand and model/style of the bag she is carrying?







Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Zahradkyt

lyo111 said:


> Hello! I could really use some help. This photo was taken from a 2013 T Magazine online article featuring Liu Wen. Would you know the brand and model/style of the bag she is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!




Hi, I believe that is the Chloé Madelaine Duffle Bag


----------



## haloitsme

Anyone knows what Cavalli this is?
Regards


----------



## lyo111

Zahradkyt said:


> Hi, I believe that is the Chloé Madelaine Duffle Bag



Thank you thank you so much for helping me out!! That's exactly the bag, you're too awesome.


----------



## radiant_t

hey y'all! Saw this lady at a bar with a bag I really like, but have so far been unsuccessful in identifying what purse it is. Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Monique1004

radiant_t said:


> hey y'all! Saw this lady at a bar with a bag I really like, but have so far been unsuccessful in identifying what purse it is. Any help would be much appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774958



It's Jcrew signet bag. The particular combination you saw was 'signet in colorblock italian suede and leather', item # G1026 and it's sold out but you can get the regular leather version from their site. 




https://www.jcrew.com/womens_feature/Whatsyourpurseonality_sm.jsp?sidecar=true


----------



## radiant_t

@Monique1004 thank you so much!!!


----------



## hardboiledbabe

Hello! Can someone please help me identify this bag?! If not.. anyone have any suggestions on something small, black, crossbody with silver hardware? Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

hardboiledbabe said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me identify this bag?! If not.. anyone have any suggestions on something small, black, crossbody with silver hardware? Thanks!


Looks kind of like the Alexander Wang Attica crossbody to me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

hardboiledbabe said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me identify this bag?! If not.. anyone have any suggestions on something small, black, crossbody with silver hardware? Thanks!


Yup, definitely the Alexander Wang Attica. I've seen that model wearing that bag before too I believe.


----------



## slip

The hardware looks familiar yet couldn't put a finger to it. Can anyone here identify?


----------



## Mariapia

leechiyong said:


> Looks kind of like the Alexander Wang Attica crossbody to me.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yup, definitely the Alexander Wang Attica. I've seen that model wearing that bag before too I believe.


Ladies, you are absolutely amazing.


----------



## bakeacookie

This bag was custom painted, but can anyone tell me which bag they used? It's so cute!


----------



## luckybunny

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3784839
> 
> 
> This bag was custom painted, but can anyone tell me which bag they used? It's so cute!


The bow makes me think it's anya hindmarch.


----------



## belavi

I don't have a picture of one, I saw someone carrying a really nice tote bag and it had a cool thick shoulder strap. Anyone know what it could be?

Thanks.


----------



## netter

Marc Jacobs- The Letter Clutch.


----------



## Michellefind1

Okay, I'm kind of internet illiterate so hopefully I'm doing this right! I want more info on this bag and can't find anything! So strange! I may be wrong but feels expensive and smells like old leather. All that it has on it is "la monte creazioni".


----------



## Luluc1415

belavi said:


> Anyone know what bag this is? Thanks.



It looks like a hermes herbag


----------



## yanks0607

Anyone know the designer/name of this bag?


----------



## Bleujeansj

Hi can anyone tell me what model is this Bally bag? It looks similar to a Bally Mae. TIA


----------



## Popo1726

Hello everyone,
Recently bought this bag at a second hand store for $35.00. The leather seems to be of very high quality and should be a great bag when I get it cleaned up. However, I can not for the life of me figure out what brand it is. Logo is a lowercase "h" on several locations of the bag, but that's it. No other tags or labels anywhere on (or in) the bag. Do any of you have any idea as to what it is? Thanks you!


----------



## loveloverad

Does anybody know what handbag this is?


----------



## PamK

Popo1726 said:


> View attachment 3789687
> View attachment 3789688
> View attachment 3789689
> View attachment 3789690
> View attachment 3789691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Recently bought this bag at a second hand store for $35.00. The leather seems to be of very high quality and should be a great bag when I get it cleaned up. However, I can not for the life of me figure out what brand it is. Logo is a lowercase "h" on several locations of the bag, but that's it. No other tags or labels anywhere on (or in) the bag. Do any of you have any idea as to what it is? Thanks you!



The H stands for the Hartmann Company. They make luxury suitcases, briefcases, and accessories. I have a Hartmann prescription pad holder that I've used for years - I love it! Your bag is a beauty!! [emoji1]


----------



## loveloverad

NightDayDream said:


> I need help finding one of these FOUNT "Banjo Bags"! Does anyone have one lightly used?  They are sold out online....


I just message you for this!


----------



## Anya93993

What brand are these handbags？


----------



## indiaink

Anya93993 said:


> What brand are these handbags？


Which handbags would those be? You didn't post a picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

The bag Hannah is wearing in the show Girls.


----------



## msd_bags

BeachBagGal said:


> The bag Hannah is wearing in the show Girls.
> View attachment 3794651


Rebecca Minkoff Sammy Box crossbody?


----------



## rainyarch

JonnyJ said:


> Does anyone know who makes this bag? Thank you!



Hi @JonnyJ I believe the bag is by French Connection; no longer available though


----------



## rainyarch

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3784839
> 
> 
> This bag was custom painted, but can anyone tell me which bag they used? It's so cute!



Hi @bakeacookie , the paint work is done by DTLAcustom, I think it's an unbranded bag, but you could contact them if you still want to know.


----------



## Laurenlollie

Hi, 

Can anyone ID this bag for me? 

I remember seeing it a few years ago, and I've just stumbled on a photo again and have to have it!


----------



## rainyarch

Laurenlollie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag for me?
> 
> I remember seeing it a few years ago, and I've just stumbled on a photo again and have to have it!
> 
> View attachment 3796435



Hi @Laurenlollie it's the Nina bag by Gabriella Hearst


----------



## Laurenlollie

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Laurenlollie it's the Nina bag by Gabriella Hearst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796498



Thank you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

msd_bags said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Sammy Box crossbody?



I was wondering that too. It does like familiar. Maybe it was a limited edition they put on RM site for sale awhile back? The thing that threw me was there is some sort of hanging tag (can't see in pic). I don't remember RM using those. Hmm.  I do know RM bags have been used in that show.


----------



## papertiger

Michellefind1 said:


> View attachment 3787150
> View attachment 3787148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm kind of internet illiterate so hopefully I'm doing this right! I want more info on this bag and can't find anything! So strange! I may be wrong but feels expensive and smells like old leather. All that it has on it is "la monte creazioni".



La Monte from the mid 1970s (typical of this style) may be related to Lamonte London Bags (still going).  You could send them a pic to see, they are on Twitter: https://twitter.com/lamontelondon


----------



## anncatd

Hopefully someone can help me with this vintage purse. I've googled but gotten nothing. It is pretty!


----------



## QualityNClass

Hi everyone, Could you please help identify this bag. It seems very familiar, but I just cannot place it. Thank you so much!


----------



## rainyarch

QualityNClass said:


> Hi everyone, Could you please help identify this bag. It seems very familiar, but I just cannot place it. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798573



Hi @QualityNClass it's the Marc Jacobs 'Incognito', with silver hardware, I believe that the photo of Jenner is from 2015.


----------



## rainyarch

loveloverad said:


> View attachment 3790974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what handbag this is?


@loveloverad Where did that image come from, if you know more about where it was taken, or who is in the picture, it can help us ID it.


----------



## QualityNClass

rainyarch said:


> Hi @QualityNClass it's the Marc Jacobs 'Incognito', with silver hardware, I believe that the photo of Jenner is from 2015.
> View attachment 3798969


T


rainyarch said:


> Hi @QualityNClass it's the Marc Jacobs 'Incognito', with silver hardware, I believe that the photo of Jenner is from 2015.
> View attachment 3798969


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ladysarah

Who can identify this bag? We should make this into a parlour game...


----------



## sonicxml

Mark cross Laura bag?


----------



## Sferics

Hi there, what is the name of this LV?


----------



## dianagrace

Yes, it is the Mark Cross Laura

http://markcross.com/laura/pebble-grain-acorn


----------



## ladysarah

dianagrace said:


> Yes, it is the Mark Cross Laura
> 
> http://markcross.com/laura/pebble-grain-acorn


Thank you, thank you thank you! I love Mark cross


sonicxml said:


> Mark cross Laura bag?


----------



## Sabriniated

Hello all! I've just joined at 2am because a certain bag is haunting me. I cannot find a picture and it was a long time ago that I saw it in a magazine. The magazine may have been Cosmo & the year was around 2006-2007. I know that doesn't quite help but I'm trying to include as many details as possible.
It was a handbag style, small sort of bag. Maybe bright primary blue in color but it had huge beads of differing sizes in orange, a retro lime green and white-like small marble and large marble sizes.
I want to say it was named "Sabrina" but I could be wrong. I also wanna say it could've been Pucci but I can't find anything like it online. Price was around $600 from what I remember.  It was extremely unique and I must find it! Thank you for any help


----------



## foxgal

Also very similar (and 1/8 the price!) is the Mon Purse Camera Bag. I'm waiting for one in red patent!


----------



## missie1

I like this


----------



## Sparkletastic

ladysarah said:


> Who can identify this bag? We should make this into a parlour game...


This is a striking bag! I thought I would get frustrated with the hand carry only straps.  Then I checked the link and it has a shoulder strap. Marvelous!

I love these variations.


----------



## lulilu

I love these Marc Cross bags too.  They remind me of the little Chanel bag (the name of which escapes me) that is a similar boxy shape and size.  I am sure the size is perfect for the shape, but too small for me to carry.  sigh.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I know it's not a lot to go on, but I love this orange tote Lara Spencer has... anyone know what it might be?


----------



## rainyarch

Hollyberry1213 said:


> I know it's not a lot to go on, but I love this orange tote Lara Spencer has... anyone know what it might be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806765



@Hollyberry1213 difficult to say, but perhaps Michael Kors Montauk


----------



## diannelc

Can anyone help identify this bag? I've been asked to raise some cash for my mother in law's friend. It was bought by her late husband. 

I hope it's okay to ask here


----------



## rainyarch

diannelc said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? I've been asked to raise some cash for my mother in law's friend. It was bought by her late husband.
> 
> I hope it's okay to ask here


@diannelc I think it's called "Snap out of it". Stitched couture.


----------



## diannelc

rainyarch said:


> @diannelc I think it's called "Snap out of it". Stitched couture.


Thank you so much!


----------



## minoxa33

diannelc said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? I've been asked to raise some cash for my mother in law's friend. It was bought by her late husband.
> 
> I hope it's okay to ask here



You might want to have a look at this one:

What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!

Gianni Versace -  pink chinchilla fur &amp; snakeskin
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31634312/


----------



## jellyv

Sferics said:


> Hi there, what is the name of this LV?



The Babylone. It existed in two versions, with different position of handles and different interior. This is the original, earlier one (nicer quality IMO), lined in leather.


----------



## kittilove

Can someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## Sferics

jellyv said:


> The Babylone. It existed in two versions, with different position of handles and different interior. This is the original, earlier one (nicer quality IMO), lined in leather.


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kittilove said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?


This is an Hermes Herbag


----------



## kittilove

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is an Hermes Herbag


thanks!


----------



## belavi

Luluc1415 said:


> It looks like a hermes herbag


Oh great thanks. Probably out of my price range then haha.


----------



## dianagrace

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3784839
> 
> 
> This bag was custom painted, but can anyone tell me which bag they used? It's so cute!



This is a Hayden Lasher Belgian Bag

http://haydenlasher.com/belgianbag/margaret-belgian-bag


----------



## Tyler Brown

Hi.  In the movie Rough Night, the posh character played by Zoe Kravitz has a white purse about halfway through the movie that she places on a countertop and there is a closeup of it.  My wife said she liked it... please help!!!

There is a pic in IMDB, photo 9/51.


----------



## leechiyong

Tyler Brown said:


> Hi.  In the movie Rough Night, the posh character played by Zoe Kravitz has a white purse about halfway through the movie that she places on a countertop and there is a closeup of it.  My wife said she liked it... please help!!!
> 
> There is a pic in IMDB, photo 9/51.


Looks like the Michael Kors Miranda.


----------



## Tyler Brown

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the Michael Kors Miranda.


Very similar, but not it. Also it's not a Louis Vuitton, I called them and asked... any other ideaa


----------



## flamingo88

hello- can anyone help me identify this tote bag?  thanks!!


----------



## Elenaperod

Anyone knows where is that backpack from? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Shelbyrana

identify plz. thank you!!!


----------



## rainyarch

flamingo88 said:


> hello- can anyone help me identify this tote bag?  thanks!!



Hi @flamingo88 it's by Clare Vivier La Tropezienne


----------



## rainyarch

Shelbyrana said:


> identify plz. thank you!!!



@Shelbyrana It's Versace "Snap out of it", in white patent


----------



## reverseimageofmy

I just got this coach bag and I can't find any pictures of another like it.  I'm not sure if it's real crocodile or alligator, or if it's embossed leather.  The hang tag is all metal and different (special). The inside is lined with a very high grade suede.  Does anyone know about this bag?


----------



## reverseimageofmy

coach bag...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

reverseimageofmy said:


> coach bag...


The lovely, extremely knowledgeable TPFers on this thread would better be able to help!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-817#post-31655553


----------



## reverseimageofmy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The lovely, extremely knowledgeable TPFers on this thread would better be able to help!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-817#post-31655553


Thank you!


----------



## the_comfortista

Hi! I was watching 'Will and Grace' reruns and saw this exotic pink bag. I would be very surprised and grateful if someone could ID it. Thank you!


----------



## reverseimageofmy

Please help with this beauty.... thank you!


----------



## YDWD

Could someone please help me identify these two Vivienne Westwood bags?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302438664344
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122688170075


----------



## mooshoo

Hello, could I have some help identifying this bag please?
I've been looking for the perfect black bag and this one ticks all boxes. I messaged the instagram user, alas no response 


Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## rainyarch

YDWD said:


> Could someone please help me identify these two Vivienne Westwood bags?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302438664344
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122688170075



Hi @YDWD 
1st bag I can only find through Polyvore, where it was previously sold at Harrods, called Winter Tartan Crossbody, I think the tartan name might be Derby, and strangely the colour you're looking for is actually called 'white'.
2nd bag is available at Jules B,called Derby Roses Shopper for 299.99


----------



## YDWD

Thank you.


----------



## YDWD

rainyarch said:


> Hi
> 1st bag I can only find through [URL='https://www.polyvore.com/vivienne_westwood_winter_tartan_crossbody/thing?context_id=5570786&context_type=lookbook&id=39200796']Polyvore[/URL], where it was previously sold at Harrods, called Winter Tartan Crossbody, I think the tartan name might be Derby, and strangely the colour you're looking for is actually called 'white'.
> 2nd bag is available at [URL='https://www.julesb.co.uk/vivienne-westwood-accessories-derby-roses-shopper-bag-p800566']Jules B[/URL],called Derby Roses Shopper for 299.99



Thank you. I have the tag here but I still can't find it anywhere online


----------



## rainyarch

YDWD said:


> Thank you. I have the tag here but I still can't find it anywhere online



@YDWD hmm, still cannot find that model, are you sure the seller is reputable?


----------



## YDWD

rainyarch said:


> @YDWD hmm, still cannot find that model, are you sure the seller is reputable?


100% positive feedback and was selling other random designer items. They was selling another Vivienne Westwood bag with the receipt. I got a receipt with my item too. Says it's from Browns in Cambridge. Item just says Vivienne Westwood, so not much info there either. I've only saw it in pink online.


----------



## rainyarch

YDWD said:


> 100% positive feedback and was selling other random designer items. They was selling another Vivienne Westwood bag with the receipt. I got a receipt with my item too. Says it's from Browns in Cambridge. Item just says Vivienne Westwood, so not much info there either. I've only saw it in pink online.



@YDWD I don't know of a Browns in Cambridge, only the London boutiques.


----------



## christinyl88

Saw this really beautiful handbag today on NYC subway.  Anyone can identify the bag ?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinyl88 said:


> Saw this really beautiful handbag today on NYC subway.  Anyone can identify the bag ?


Fendi Peek A Boo  https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BN2449D9F0Y9G


----------



## christinyl88

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Fendi Peek A Boo  https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BN2449D9F0Y9G


Ahh!  Of course.

Thank you Belle!!


----------



## GoldDoubleEagle

Hi, I picked this up at a thrift but can't seem to firmly locate the brand and details.  Apparently it's a very vintage item.

What I've been able to pick up is that the brand is 'Rowelt,' fully 'Modell Rowelt.'

Here are some etsy listings (really the only listings out there) for the brand:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/264352937/vintage-50s-modell-rowelt-black-genuine?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=modell rowelt&ref=sr_gallery_1
https://www.etsy.com/listing/203219474/modell-rowelt-oxblood-snakeskin-vintage?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=modell rowelt&ref=sr_gallery_2
https://www.etsy.com/listing/497103936/vintage-modell-rowelt-beige-and-tan?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=modell rowelt&ref=sr_gallery_3

As well as this pinterest post
https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/327848047846783653/

I keep finding details hinting that it's from between the 50s to 70s and possibly made in Spain.  Is there anything to this bag?


----------



## reverseimageofmy

I'm trying to ID this bag.  It's suede (so high quality, I thought it could be velvet), turnlock and handle with diamonds? The stones are so nicely set... also has makers mark that I don't recognize. The inside reads: Evelyne la Boutiquiere... I can't find anything online with that name. Trying to decide if I should keep or not.


----------



## Shelbyrana

What is this bag?


----------



## Kikiki

Hi ladies! Could anyone help to identify this bag? Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Monique1004

Shelbyrana said:


> What is this bag?



The logo looks like Prada.


----------



## papertiger

reverseimageofmy said:


> I'm trying to ID this bag.  It's suede (so high quality, I thought it could be velvet), turnlock and handle with diamonds? The stones are so nicely set... also has makers mark that I don't recognize. The inside reads: Evelyne la Boutiquiere... I can't find anything online with that name. Trying to decide if I should keep or not.



I don't know the make but it looks like antelope suede from the 1950s. I doubt they're diamonds but paste. Even French paste stones (glass) had to be hand cut.


----------



## millo2010

Hello,
I'm looking for information about this woman purse/handbag 
when was it produced? 1960 1970? 1980?
The manufacturer is cheney from UK
I did not find it on ebay
what is the estimated value?


----------



## christinyl88

Hi ladies,
Need some help in identifying this mystery silver handbag at a private club.
Many thanks


----------



## christinyl88

Here is pic.  Pls identify the bag!
Thanks


----------



## Molly0

Any help at all would be appreciated on this label. Thanks!


----------



## heathie02

Can anyone help me identify this one?
TIA


----------



## leechiyong

heathie02 said:


> View attachment 3834943
> View attachment 3834942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this one?
> TIA


It's from Everlane.

https://www.vogue.com/article/megha...itzia-everlane-invictus-games-celebrity-style


----------



## bakeacookie

dianagrace said:


> This is a Hayden Lasher Belgian Bag
> 
> http://haydenlasher.com/belgianbag/margaret-belgian-bag



Thank you!


----------



## heathie02

leechiyong said:


> It's from Everlane.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/megha...itzia-everlane-invictus-games-celebrity-style



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## papertiger

millo2010 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for information about this woman purse/handbag
> when was it produced? 1960 1970? 1980?
> The manufacturer is cheney from UK
> I did not find it on ebay
> what is the estimated value?



I think Cheney just made locks. Also what are those marks near the hw? Does it look as though there was different hw previously or is marks from when the lock closes?

I'd have to know the measurements of the bag/case, see the inside and a close-up of the handles, they look long for the bag from this angle.


----------



## mallomar

I'm 99.99999% sure this Tokidoki bag is a fake. I've never owned or even touched 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 a Tokidoki, but there seems to be so much wrong with it (wrong fabrics, poor workmanship, etc.) Just wanted to get an expert opinion. Any suggestions on how to dispose of it? I usually donate my unwanted bags to the local charity/thrift store, but I'm not sure I want to do that. I'd hate for someone to buy it thinking it's real. But maybe I could remove the label or something.


----------



## millo2010

papertiger said:


> I think Cheney just made locks. Also what are those marks near the hw? Does it look as though there was different hw previously or is marks from when the lock closes?
> 
> I'd have to know the measurements of the bag/case, see the inside and a close-up of the handles, they look long for the bag from this angle.



Thank You very much for your answer
The dimensions of the bag are 43 cm wide, 31 cm high, bottom depth 16 cm, top 11 cm depth, other dimensions as in pictures
https://drive.google.com/  open?id=0B3WJen-WRTagV1ZEcHV1WnVRVW8
delete space

What do you mean by saying hw? I'm not familiar with abbreviations in English.

I wonder if this is the original, I have not seen anywhere on ebay or the internet.
I found this bag in my 90 year old aunt's house. In times when the purse was produced, my country (Poland) was reigning communism. I do not believe that at that time some manufacturer bought latches in the UK. On the other hand, Aunt never ever go abroad so I do not know where she got such an object from.

sorry for mistakes my English is not very good


----------



## papertiger

millo2010 said:


> Thank You very much for your answer
> The dimensions of the bag are 43 cm wide, 31 cm high, bottom depth 16 cm, top 11 cm depth, other dimensions as in pictures
> https://drive.google.com/  open?id=0B3WJen-WRTagV1ZEcHV1WnVRVW8
> delete space
> 
> What do you mean by saying hw? I'm not familiar with abbreviations in English.
> 
> I wonder if this is the original, I have not seen anywhere on ebay or the internet.
> I found this bag in my 90 year old aunt's house. In times when the purse was produced, my country (Poland) was reigning communism. I do not believe that at that time some manufacturer bought latches in the UK. On the other hand, Aunt never ever go abroad so I do not know where she got such an object from.
> 
> sorry for mistakes my English is not very good



Not at all,  your English is fine

hw = hardware

From the size it sounds like a briefcase or specialist case for travelling. The locks could be 1930/40s Cheney made for Pioneer at that time, but I was trying to make sure they were original to the case as Cheney made locks for a long time, late-1960/early'70s was a very popular time for these cases, especially in the West. The straps certainly look younger and (could they have been added later?) usually they would be shorter and thicker but perhaps this is a specialist case of some sort.

I can't access you Google drive, I would need to see more pictures to tell you more.

Edit: Does it have a brass zipper in it, matte cloth interior matching tan bound edges?


----------



## millo2010

papertiger said:


> Not at all,  your English is fine
> 
> hw = hardware
> I can't access you Google drive, I would need to see more pictures to tell you more.



708/5000
Try to paste the link and remove the space between "/" and "open".
If this does not work then I uploaded the pictures on img bb hosting - below the link
https://ibb.co/hML8b5
https://ibb.co/cdyGUQ
https://ibb.co/f3JBw5
https://ibb.co/fqB9ik
https://ibb.co/gQAD9Q
https://ibb.co/hY9vOk
https://ibb.co/kPSh3k
https://ibb.co/j2t0pQ
https://ibb.co/mkHh3k
https://ibb.co/ce3Y9Q
https://ibb.co/c4WLpQ
https://ibb.co/kTOpik
https://ibb.co/iZByb5
https://ibb.co/mrq23k
https://ibb.co/h9ch3k
https://ibb.co/c1jUik
https://ibb.co/kGBLpQ
https://ibb.co/cdfD9Q
https://ibb.co/mu4Uik
https://ibb.co/cajJb5
https://ibb.co/d0Tpik
https://ibb.co/mZRmUQ
https://ibb.co/k3bWw5
https://ibb.co/hjJN3k
https://ibb.co/kUraOk
https://ibb.co/ixvKik


----------



## papertiger

millo2010 said:


> 708/5000
> Try to paste the link and remove the space between "/" and "open".
> If this does not work then I uploaded the pictures on img bb hosting - below the link
> https://ibb.co/hML8b5
> https://ibb.co/cdyGUQ
> https://ibb.co/f3JBw5
> https://ibb.co/fqB9ik
> https://ibb.co/gQAD9Q
> https://ibb.co/hY9vOk
> https://ibb.co/kPSh3k
> https://ibb.co/j2t0pQ
> https://ibb.co/mkHh3k
> https://ibb.co/ce3Y9Q
> https://ibb.co/c4WLpQ
> https://ibb.co/kTOpik
> https://ibb.co/iZByb5
> https://ibb.co/mrq23k
> https://ibb.co/h9ch3k
> https://ibb.co/c1jUik
> https://ibb.co/kGBLpQ
> https://ibb.co/cdfD9Q
> https://ibb.co/mu4Uik
> https://ibb.co/cajJb5
> https://ibb.co/d0Tpik
> https://ibb.co/mZRmUQ
> https://ibb.co/k3bWw5
> https://ibb.co/hjJN3k
> https://ibb.co/kUraOk
> https://ibb.co/ixvKik



OK, it's a 1960s pigskin vanity case for a lady. Hardware and fittings are brass. All parts are original. A range of these bags were made for men and women (briefcase for men with a single, thicker handle and case not as wide). Very nicely made and very much of its time. 

Cheney only made the locks and it's not designer, but very well made. If I find out more I'll let you know.


----------



## arachel17

*I'd like to know if this Issey Miyake Bao Bao is authentic, or if anyone who's familiar with Issey can give their 2 cents! This bag was thrifted by myself, and I was excited to find an Issey Miyake hidden among the cheap and unknown brand bags! I realize, though, that I have no idea if its authentic or not. This bag is in pretty rough condition, with several of its holographic panels missing.
Forgive my ignorance as I am not familiar with these bags at all, hopefully there is someone who is that can help me!*



*I've heard that inauthentic baobaos tend to stay rigid when placed right side up. This bag definitely crumples when placed on its bottom, not sure what this means exactly though.*


----------



## BgaHolic

Can anyone identify this bag?


----------



## mkr

No but I can identify the martini![emoji483][emoji4]


----------



## Jackal317

Just trying to find some information on this purse, seems vintage but I can't find anything about It online :/


----------



## rainyarch

BgaHolic said:


> View attachment 3839457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag?



@BgaHolic it's the Miu Miu Clickhttps://store.miumiu.com/en/miumiuus/handbags/handbags-top-handle-bags/5BA046-2AJB-F0770-V-OOO


----------



## Sferics

Hi there! 
I would like to know what bag this is...Can anyone identify it? (or knows a similar one?)


----------



## BgaHolic

rainyarch said:


> @BgaHolic it's the Miu Miu Clickhttps://store.miumiu.com/en/miumiuus/handbags/handbags-top-handle-bags/5BA046-2AJB-F0770-V-OOO
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840013


You rock! Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to know what bag this is...Can anyone identify it? (or knows a similar one?)



I don't know what this one is. Mansur Gabriel has one very similar style though.


----------



## Sferics

Monique1004 said:


> I don't know what this one is. Mansur Gabriel has one very similar style though.
> 
> View attachment 3840897


Oh this is helpful! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Wendy B

Found this bag at Goodwill..and I'm not familiar with the maker..any ideas?  The tag looks like its a LE purse #25/200 but I can't make out the maker's name..help please!


----------



## reverseimageofmy

papertiger said:


> I don't know the make but it looks like antelope suede from the 1950s. I doubt they're diamonds but paste. Even French paste stones (glass) had to be hand cut.


 Thank you for your input!


----------



## papertiger

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to know what bag this is...Can anyone identify it? (or knows a similar one?)



Could be an old Valextra, they've had so many designs I can't keep up but the aesthetic is very close


----------



## papertiger

Wendy B said:


> Found this bag at Goodwill..and I'm not familiar with the maker..any ideas?  The tag looks like its a LE purse #25/200 but I can't make out the maker's name..help please!



what does the bag look like?


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Does anyone know who makes this gray satchel carried by Joanna Gaines? It looks like maybe it has a black strap? Gray suede? Any help appreciated!


----------



## rainyarch

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Does anyone know who makes this gray satchel carried by Joanna Gaines? It looks like maybe it has a black strap? Gray suede? Any help appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846160



Hi @Hollyberry1213 it's by Clare Vivier


----------



## lpsimer




----------



## rainyarch

lpsimer said:


> View attachment 3847051



Hi @lpsimer , I think it's by Mezon Handbags. It looks like a mash up between Alaia and Fendi styles, they seem to do a lot of designer-esque products.


----------



## Butterlite

This bag was the splash photo from one of the latest blog posts by Amanda but was not mentioned in the  article:


----------



## Jollyberry78

Wendy B said:


> Found this bag at Goodwill..and I'm not familiar with the maker..any ideas?  The tag looks like its a LE purse #25/200 but I can't make out the maker's name..help please!


Hi Wendy,
That looks like a label that Anthropologie sells called C. Keer.


----------



## asking_for_a_friend

Hi, does anyone know this purse that Sophie Gregoire Trudeau is holding on the front cover of today's Wall Street Journal?  Curious about the cost and availability.  Thanks in advance!

Travis


----------



## cofeec

rgbarrera said:


> Anyone recognize this bag? It reminds me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of a Chanel Deauville but I think it's just inspired by one.


Did you receive your bag ?  Do you like it ?  I looked on the website and can't seem to find it.  What is the name of the bag ?  Thank you .


----------



## cofeec

rainyarch said:


> Hi @rgbarrera , the bag is by Next and only £30


Can you tell me the name of the bag ?  I am looking but cannot find it.  Thank you !


----------



## cofeec

Just found it, but it is sold out !


----------



## lenarmc

asking_for_a_friend said:


> Hi, does anyone know this purse that Sophie Gregoire Trudeau is holding on the front cover of today's Wall Street Journal?  Curious about the cost and availability.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Travis
> 
> View attachment 3850406



I found a clearer picture and zoomed in on it. It appears to say Aldo on the hardware. She has carried their bags before, but I didn't see it on the website.


----------



## rainyarch

asking_for_a_friend said:


> Hi, does anyone know this purse that Sophie Gregoire Trudeau is holding on the front cover of today's Wall Street Journal?  Curious about the cost and availability.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Travis
> 
> View attachment 3850406



@asking_for_a_friend Yes, it is Aldo, thanks @lenarmc it's the Rizziconi in Navy


----------



## rainyarch

cofeec said:


> Just found it, but it is sold out !



@cofeec ahh sorry! Perhaps you can get it preloved, or a similar looking bag?


----------



## cofeec

rainyarch said:


> @cofeec ahh sorry! Perhaps you can get it preloved, or a similar looking bag?


I'm on the hunt !  Perhaps it will come back next Spring/Summer.  Such a sharp looking bag.


----------



## mkr

cofeec said:


> I'm on the hunt !  Perhaps it will come back next Spring/Summer.  Such a sharp looking bag.



It’s on lyst.com - you better get it before I do!  [emoji7]


----------



## cofeec

mkr said:


> It’s on lyst.com - you better get it before I do!  [emoji7]


I'm searching now. Thanks!  You probably beat me to it.


----------



## cofeec

cofeec said:


> I'm searching now. Thanks!  You probably beat me to it.


Still searching....... Congrats to the lucky person if it's gone.  I searched canvas totes, beach totes...


----------



## mkr

It’s gone on lyst. Dang it was on sale for $27.


----------



## cofeec

mkr said:


> It’s gone on lyst. Dang it was on sale for $27.


Rats.... but thanks for the info.  I'll keep looking. you know how it is when you're on a mission for a certain bag.  I saw the post too late.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This is stunning! Please help me identify if possible 

Edit: found it! It's by Alaia!


----------



## Maream

Butterlite said:


> This bag was the splash photo from one of the latest blog posts by Amanda but was not mentioned in the  article:


I am also lookkng for its origin for a while... can't get it out of my head!!!


----------



## Elenaperod

Any of you knows what bag is this one? Thank you.


----------



## rainyarch

Elenaperod said:


> Any of you knows what bag is this one? Thank you.



@Elenaperod Hi, looks like Zara


----------



## KCeboKing

Watching Friends with Benefits and loving this bag! Can anyone tell me what it is??


----------



## yanks0607

Still on the hunt for this bag......any idea of the designer??


----------



## rainyarch

yanks0607 said:


> Still on the hunt for this bag......any idea of the designer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862762



@yanks0607 you know....this was a real challenge!! But I surprise myself! It's Bottega Veneta 


At a guess I'd say it's vintage 90's??


----------



## yanks0607

rainyarch said:


> @yanks0607 you know....this was a real challenge!! But I surprise myself! It's Bottega Veneta
> View attachment 3863190
> 
> At a guess I'd say it's vintage 90's??


Awesome!! Thank you so much!


----------



## rainyarch

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3859783
> 
> 
> Watching Friends with Benefits and loving this bag! Can anyone tell me what it is??



Hi @KCeboKing I can't take credit for this one, but it's 'Brooke' by Onna Ehrlich
The black version is available on Amazon



EDIT: Looking at it closely though it seems to be slightly different. The clasp size is a lot smaller, and there is a centre seam


----------



## KCeboKing

rainyarch said:


> Hi @KCeboKing I can't take credit for this one, but it's 'Brooke' by Onna Ehrlich
> The black version is available on Amazon
> View attachment 3863911
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looking at it closely though it seems to be slightly different. The clasp size is a lot smaller, and there is a centre seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863914
> 
> View attachment 3863915



Oohh!! Thank you!! Any idea what that amount translates to in USD? The slight seam difference is okay! I just love the shape and slouchy of it!


----------



## rainyarch

KCeboKing said:


> Oohh!! Thank you!! Any idea what that amount translates to in USD? The slight seam difference is okay! I just love the shape and slouchy of it!



@KCeboKing Cool! I usually use www.xe.com/currencyconverter/ for conversion


----------



## Mariapia

rainyarch said:


> @yanks0607 you know....this was a real challenge!! But I surprise myself! It's Bottega Veneta
> View attachment 3863190
> 
> At a guess I'd say it's vintage 90's??


rainyarch you are absolutely incredible!


----------



## rainyarch

Mariapia said:


> rainyarch you are absolutely incredible!



@Mariapia hahaha I don't know what's been happening but I seem to be on a roll! 
But that red satchel posted a little way back, is really really bugging me, can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Can anyone ID this bag for me please?
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wore it at LAX this week. Thanks a lot


----------



## Shelbyrana

Could anyone ID this bag Jessie James Decker is carrying?


----------



## cherryontop

hi is anyone able to identify the brand and price of this bag?


----------



## lenarmc

Sterntalerli said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me please?
> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wore it at LAX this week. Thanks a lot



YSL Babylone Top Handle Bag.


----------



## JujuGem

Any idea who makes this bag?


----------



## trufflepig

Saw this last night on the Hallmark channel...does anyone know who makes this tote?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

JujuGem said:


> Any idea who makes this bag?


Salar Milano  a relatively inexpensive yet unique brand. Many of their bags are on the small side, and I don't know much about the quality, but they're very pretty and easy to order online!


----------



## WannaBays

Hi, this was about to be donated but I wanted to make sure it wasn't of any major value first. Looking at the tags, it appears to be a 2006 Momoberry Sanrio handbag. Is it true leather and, more importantly, is it worth anything? Thx in advance for your help!


----------



## Staxx

Hi, can someone help me identify this bag? At first glace I thought it was a mini givenchy antigona but the side of the bag doesnt look as structured as they usually are? I might just be imagining that though!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Staxx said:


> Hi, can someone help me identify this bag? At first glace I thought it was a mini givenchy antigona but the side of the bag doesnt look as structured as they usually are? I might just be imagining that though!
> 
> View attachment 3872795


That's a great guess! It's actually the Givenchy nightingale in the newer version! The older version had a cross on the front but they redid the design to be more minimal, and now it does look like a slouchy Antigona.


----------



## Staxx

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's a great guess! It's actually the Givenchy nightingale in the newer version! The older version had a cross on the front but they redid the design to be more minimal, and now it does look like a slouchy Antigona.



Oh I haven't seen those before! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ayalaza

Please, help me 
Possibly vintage bag,  "Vraiment" label inside, but can't find any information about it.


----------



## AprilMarchMay

Hi! Does anyone know what brand this bag is? I'm so sorry the image is so blurry, that's as clear as I could get it. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the logo. At first I thought it might be mulberry but no... Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## foreverdizzy

Hi! Would anyone please be able to help me identify this bag? I took a screenshot of fashion blogger Chriselle Lim's instagram story. She unfortunately doesn't have the bag on any of her regular posts/blog that I could see, nor did she respond to my DM.


----------



## leechiyong

foreverdizzy said:


> Hi! Would anyone please be able to help me identify this bag? I took a screenshot of fashion blogger Chriselle Lim's instagram story. She unfortunately doesn't have the bag on any of her regular posts/blog that I could see, nor did she respond to my DM.


I think this is the Celine Big Bag.


----------



## foreverdizzy

leechiyong said:


> I think this is the Celine Big Bag.


Thanks for the quick response and great eyes! I have only seen stock images of the Celine Big Bag so far and honestly did not make the connection -- it looks so much more structured in the stock photos! I appreciate your help


----------



## leechiyong

foreverdizzy said:


> Thanks for the quick response and great eyes! I have only seen stock images of the Celine Big Bag so far and honestly did not make the connection -- it looks so much more structured in the stock photos! I appreciate your help


Happy to help!


----------



## Sam1817

Could anyone help ID this beauty? 

Many thanks!


----------



## KyleRex

Hello! 

Any idea who makes this bag? 

TIA!


----------



## ern2965

Can anyone give me more info on this Ted Baker bag? Bought preloved but sadly it's a bit small. I can't find it anywhere and while there USA tag inside, I can't see it. Really just looking for a style name, possible age and retail price. Hard to see but it's a double compartment.Thank you!!!!


----------



## Nasty

Hello! Please help me to know the authenticity of this Casadei bag. bought a very long time, somewhere 10 or more years ago. Checks are not preserved.
 Regards, Anastasia.


----------



## rainyarch

KyleRex said:


> Hello!
> 
> Any idea who makes this bag?
> 
> TIA!



@KyleRex Hi! Looks like Lulu's Yosemite Turquoise Bucket Bag. Good news...It's only $49


----------



## rainyarch

Sam1817 said:


> Could anyone help ID this beauty?
> 
> Many thanks!


@Sam1817 It's Sonia Rykiel. Le Blatard bag. Still available in other colours on her website. I can't find this particular colour combination however.


----------



## KyleRex

rainyarch said:


> @KyleRex Hi! Looks like Lulu's Yosemite Turquoise Bucket Bag. Good news...It's only $49
> View attachment 3903602



Thank you so much rainyarch!


----------



## silentriot

cherryontop said:


> View attachment 3869213
> View attachment 3869214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi is anyone able to identify the brand and price of this bag?


Celine mini doc bag


----------



## anne_wingfield

Hello guys, could anyone help me identify this logo? I swear I've seen it before somewhere, but I can't remember the name of the brand or where I saw it and Google doesn't get me anything either. I'm probably reading it wrong? Is it 0914 or O914 or C914?


----------



## silentriot

anne_wingfield said:


> Hello guys, could anyone help me identify this logo? I swear I've seen it before somewhere, but I can't remember the name of the brand or where I saw it and Google doesn't get me anything either. I'm probably reading it wrong? Is it 0914 or O914 or C914?



Brand is c914 per this listing
https://es.wallapop.com/item/bolso-marca-c914-57066057


----------



## anne_wingfield

silentriot said:


> Brand is c914 per this listing
> https://es.wallapop.com/item/bolso-marca-c914-57066057


Thank you.


----------



## hellzbelleofthebrawl

_I was going through old photos & came across screenshots i took of this bag from someone I was following on Snapchat 2 years ago (April 2015)._​_
Tried to find it through Google, but had no luck.

Does anyone know the brand?​__

_

_



_​


----------



## sjadebelle

Hi guys,
I found this gorgeous bag on Pinterest.






 Does anyone know where it is from?




Any help would be great.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sjadebelle said:


> Hi guys,
> I found this gorgeous bag on Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where it is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great.


That is by the British brand Hill and Friends


----------



## DizzyFairy

Totally in love with this bag..

Does anyone know the name of this bag??

Tia


----------



## sjadebelle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is by the British brand Hill and Friends


Thank you so much.


----------



## neko4ka

Does anyone know the brand of this bag? Looks similar to Marni, but it's not. Thank you!


----------



## mkr

DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3912638
> 
> 
> Totally in love with this bag..
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag??
> 
> Tia



This reminds me of a Gucci pattern/style from maybe a decade ago. The name escapes me. Just a guess. Send this to paper tiger. She is like a Gucci encyclopedia. Good luck!


----------



## VesperLynd82

Hello there, 
I have signed up specifically for this post, as I am doing research into the way that designers and labels use films as Marketing vehicles. I am focusing on a couple of romantic comedies (geared at the female demographic) and would appreciate it if you could help me out identifiying a few of the designer bags in the film "How to lose a guy in 10 days" (2003).

Please find the screen shots attached - any help would be greatly appreciated.  







Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## rainyarch

DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3912638
> 
> 
> Totally in love with this bag..
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag??
> 
> Tia





carport said:


> It surprises me that such well made and expensive bags don't command more in the used market. There are still real values when buying used Bally handbags that are in mint condition. The brand is well known in Europe and in some circles, but not as well recognized in the US. So those of you that recognize the value should be able to score some great used pieces!
> 
> I got my Bally bags out for a photo shoot today. Most are older, but each is very classy. The brown bag was my first purchase, probably in 1982-1985.



It's vintage Bally, written about by 'carport' on a Purse Forum thread in 2011


----------



## DizzyFairy

rainyarch said:


> It's vintage Bally, written about by 'carport' on a Purse Forum thread in 2011


Good spot, that pic was where I took it from... U got a super memory... I was stalking eBay for months for the vintage Bally but nothing turned up. So I started to doubt it was Bally.

Nonetheless, thanks for your help


----------



## sweetmalbec

Does anyone know this bag or logo? Sorry for the bad drawing haha!


----------



## rainyarch

sweetmalbec said:


> Does anyone know this bag or logo? Sorry for the bad drawing haha!


@sweetmalbec
Hi! This one confused me for a bit. Because initially I found this bag from Urban Expressions, $90;



I couldn't understand why the logo wasn't showing, then I noticed the perforations were different. After a little while I found the real bag;


By Sweaty Betty and still available! $115

N.B. The Urban Expressions bag comes in other colours.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

rainyarch said:


> @sweetmalbec
> Hi! This one confused me for a bit. Because initially I found this bag from Urban Expressions, $90;
> View attachment 3917922
> View attachment 3917925
> 
> I couldn't understand why the logo wasn't showing, then I noticed the perforations were different. After a little while I found the real bag;
> View attachment 3917924
> 
> By Sweaty Betty and still available! $115
> 
> N.B. The Urban Expressions bag comes in other colours.


That is some A+ sleuthing!!


----------



## sweetmalbec

rainyarch said:


> @sweetmalbec
> Hi! This one confused me for a bit. Because initially I found this bag from Urban Expressions, $90;
> View attachment 3917922
> View attachment 3917925
> 
> I couldn't understand why the logo wasn't showing, then I noticed the perforations were different. After a little while I found the real bag;
> View attachment 3917924
> 
> By Sweaty Betty and still available! $115
> 
> N.B. The Urban Expressions bag comes in other colours.



Omg thanks so much you’re amazing! Didnt expect anyone to be able to find it out haha and yes, i secretly took that pic on a flight from london and i saw that sweaty betty is a london brand. Thanks again!


----------



## alex451

Hello everyone. I'm not sure I'm doing this right, if not I'm sorry, I'm just at my wit's end trying to identify the brand of a purse / bag my mom owned. Here are a couple of pictures:










The 'L' shaped logo on the bag says 'igor style' on it, and the zipper brand is 'Blitz'. I think it's from the 70s or early 80s. Size is roughly 13 by 13 inches.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I don't know what I have!

Thank you so much.


----------



## anne_wingfield

Hello  Are there any Coccinelle lovers here on tPF? I was hoping you could help me identify this bag. I know what brand it is, but any information on the name of the style (if it has a name) or year when it was made or what type of leather it's made from would be greatly appreciated! The only tag inside reads, "Styled in Italy" and "Made in China" on the other side.


----------



## Law

neko4ka said:


> Does anyone know the brand of this bag? Looks similar to Marni, but it's not. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3912700



It really looks like Marni doesn’t it, however the base of a bag looks sort of like a Gucci Dionysus, I’m confused!

I’m not sure if it helps but Margiela did a similar style maybe around 3 years ago, I’ll see if I can find a pic


----------



## rainyarch

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is some A+ sleuthing!!


Thanks @bellebellebelle19 !
@sweetmalbec you're welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## Blackjax

Hello. This is my first post and I don’t know how to write a new one.

I was wondering if someone please could help me to fin out what this handbag is named/the brand. I love the look of it and the size and it’s a new type
Thank you so much for all your help

Best regards from Norway
Mariann

Ps: I couldn’t get the picture inn here, so I posted it on Instagram If someone can tell me how to insert a picture without a link, I would be really grateful


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Blackjax said:


> Hello. This is my first post and I don’t know how to write a new one.
> 
> I was wondering if someone please could help me to fin out what this handbag is named/the brand. I love the look of it and the size and it’s a new type
> Thank you so much for all your help
> 
> Best regards from Norway
> Mariann
> 
> Ps: I couldn’t get the picture inn here, so I posted it on Instagram If someone can tell me how to insert a picture without a link, I would be really grateful



Hi and welcome! That's a Stella McCartney Falabella tote!


----------



## sbp07

Does anyone know what brand is this hangbag?


----------



## rdlking

Hello, Could someone please tell me where to get a bag exactly like this one.

It's my girlfriends bag, the strap bad broken off and she gave it to me to fix. I managed to re-attach the strap but in the process have scratched the metal really badly. So I need to replace it asap and with one exactly the same!! I have no idea about handbags, whether this one expensive, whether it is still made or where I could buy it from.

Any help would therefore be much appreciated. thankyou!


----------



## christinemliu

rdlking said:


> Hello, Could someone please tell me where to get a bag exactly like this one.
> 
> It's my girlfriends bag, the strap bad broken off and she gave it to me to fix. I managed to re-attach the strap but in the process have scratched the metal really badly. So I need to replace it asap and with one exactly the same!! I have no idea about handbags, whether this one expensive, whether it is still made or where I could buy it from.
> 
> Any help would therefore be much appreciated. thankyou!


It's made by Vans, the shoe company. I found a black one, but it looks like it might be unavailable... 






Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> It's made by Vans, the shoe company. I found a black one, but it looks like it might be unavailable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Also, if you Google Vans Kiss Lock Wallet, and click on Images, it's the 6th entry for me, the same one in your pic, but also sadly, doesn't seem to be listed on Ebay anymore. 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdlking

christinemliu said:


> Also, if you Google Vans Kiss Lock Wallet, and click on Images, it's the 6th entry for me, the same one in your pic, but also sadly, doesn't seem to be listed on Ebay anymore.
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Okay, thankyou very much for your help.


----------



## rdlking

rdlking said:


> Okay, thankyou very much for your help.



I can't find it when i google for it  
Is it made  by this company? https://www.vans.co.uk 
Do you know of anywhere that I may be able to get a used one?


----------



## christinemliu

rdlking said:


> I can't find it when i google for it
> Is it made  by this company? https://www.vans.co.uk
> Do you know of anywhere that I may be able to get a used one?


Hi, yes, that's the UK website of the brand, though I believe it's a US company. Sorry, the listings of used ones that I had found aren't available anymore. 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mErlin_

Hello. Can anyone identify this bags, please. I dont know anything about bags(


----------



## rdlking

christinemliu said:


> Hi, yes, that's the UK website of the brand, though I believe it's a US company. Sorry, the listings of used ones that I had found aren't available anymore.
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk



Thanks again for your help. I found the picture on google image search. It only comes up on the US version of google, not on the UK site. I've saved a search on ebay so hopefully another one will come up at some point (there was one a while ago).


----------



## papertiger

mkr said:


> This reminds me of a Gucci pattern/style from maybe a decade ago. The name escapes me. Just a guess. Send this to paper tiger. She is like a Gucci encyclopedia. Good luck!





DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3912638
> 
> 
> Totally in love with this bag..
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag??
> 
> Tia



Not a Gucci but I do know what *mkr *means there were plenty of Gucci bags with tassels just a few years ago, particularly the Lady Tassel, and I have some shoes called 'Old Wimbledon' AW08 with that have frill on the front. Sorry I can't be more helpful on the bag in question


----------



## mkr

papertiger said:


> Not a Gucci but I do know what *mkr *means there were plenty of Gucci bags with tassels just a few years ago, particularly the Lady Tassel, and I have some shoes called 'Old Wimbledon' AW08 with that have frill on the front. Sorry I can't be more helpful on the bag in question



I remember now. I was thinking of the Gucci Duilio. This isn’t it though.


----------



## rainyarch

sbp07 said:


> Does anyone know what brand is this hangbag?



Hi @sbp07 
Do you have a source for that photo, or a better image?
In the mean time I've found the following;
Fendi Dotcom;


Zara;


----------



## christinemliu

Anybody know the brand of this cream colored handbag, the one the lady next to Eva Longoria is carrying? Thanks in advance. Just curious, I like the style! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## suzcoscos

Hi! Can someone please ID this pink handbag/clutch? Its not the best angles but it has a big rectangular logo that might be marc by marc jacobs? not sure


----------



## Denimlover75

Hello!  I’m new here and I’m putting my Luella bag and wallet on eBay but I’m not sure of the style, can anyone help me identify it and what you think the set could go for?  It’s been gently used.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jollyberry78

suzcoscos said:


> Hi! Can someone please ID this pink handbag/clutch? Its not the best angles but it has a big rectangular logo that might be marc by marc jacobs? not sure
> 
> View attachment 3931923
> 
> View attachment 3931922



Looks like it might be an older style Coach wristlet. Google "pink Coach Poppy wristlet" and there's a few images that looks like it could be the one in your pic.


----------



## suzcoscos

Jollyberry78 said:


> Looks like it might be an older style Coach wristlet. Google "pink Coach Poppy wristlet" and there's a few images that looks like it could be the one in your pic.




This is it! Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

Denimlover75 said:


> Hello!  I’m new here and I’m putting my Luella bag and wallet on eBay but I’m not sure of the style, can anyone help me identify it and what you think the set could go for?  It’s been gently used.  Thanks for the help.



Gisele Tote


----------



## suzcoscos

would someone be able to ID this clutch/wallet?


----------



## messimark100

thanks very nice view about the topic


----------



## chrissy_v7

Need help with identifying the brand of this ostrich bag.


----------



## katev

I don't recognize the logo on this bag and wallet, does anyone know what it is? Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

katev said:


> I don't recognize the logo on this bag and wallet, does anyone know what it is? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3941387


It looks almost like Etienne Aigner, but only at first glance... That's the closest I could one up with...


----------



## evantuinen

Hi, could anyone identify the brand or style of this handbag? I may be from 2015 or even earlier. Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

evantuinen said:


> Hi, could anyone identify the brand or style of this handbag? I may be from 2015 or even earlier. Thanks!


Givenchy Colorblock Elaphe Antigona Bag


----------



## evantuinen

houseof999 said:


> Givenchy Colorblock Elaphe Antigona Bag


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ems Darling

Hi guys, I know this is Loewe SS17 but I don't know the specific name/where I could find it! Ty x


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ems Darling said:


> Hi guys, I know this is Loewe SS17 but I don't know the specific name/where I could find it! Ty x


Loewe fortune hobo  not being made anymore, but there's one in bright red on TheRealReal right now


----------



## baglvr2012

Please identify both bags! Also, if anyone knows the brand of the sunglasses too (2nd pic, clear frames), please share the info!
Thanks.


----------



## rubycat

Please help, I have to know what bag this is.  From season 4 of Grace and Frankie, episode “The Hinge”.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

baglvr2012 said:


> Please identify both bags! Also, if anyone knows the brand of the sunglasses too (2nd pic, clear frames), please share the info!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942509
> View attachment 3942510


Don’t know the sunglasses and unfortunately I can’t tell the second bag because it’s mostly obscured, but the first bag is a Celine big bag in the smallest size  


rubycat said:


> Please help, I have to know what bag this is.  From season 4 of Grace and Frankie, episode “The Hinge”.


It’s a Clare V Gosee…great brand and not too expensive, made in the USA


----------



## rubycat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It’s a Clare V Gosee…great brand and not too expensive, made in the USA



Thanks!!


----------



## baglvr2012

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Don’t know the sunglasses and unfortunately I can’t tell the second bag because it’s mostly obscured, but the first bag is a Celine big bag in the smallest size
> 
> It’s a Clare V Gosee…great brand and not too expensive, made in the USA


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

baglvr2012 said:


> Please identify both bags! Also, if anyone knows the brand of the sunglasses too (2nd pic, clear frames), please share the info!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942509
> View attachment 3942510


Just in case you missed it, the PurseBlog identified the second handbag


----------



## baglvr2012

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just in case you missed it, the PurseBlog identified the second handbag


I did miss it! Thanks again-you're the best!


----------



## iluvdooney

Can anyone help me identify this bag?

The majority of websites that match this description are unauthorized resellers or chinese vendors. I have not been able to find this purse from a reputable seller or by another product name. Thank you.

2012 Marc Jacobs Diagonal


----------



## mkr

Identify the bag??


----------



## mirammmmel

Hi guys! Can you please help me id this MCM bag? Is this design exist? Hope you can help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## WheresMyBag

Identify this bag


----------



## Antigone

Anyone familiar with this bag? Please identify


----------



## iluvdooney

mkr said:


> Identify the bag??



Yeah


----------



## mkr

iluvdooney said:


> Yeah


It says what it is in your post, Marc Jacobs diagonal.


----------



## intotheflowers

I thrifted this purse today. It's so cute and I love it. I cannot find ANYTHING about this bag ANYWHERE. Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## iluvdooney

mkr said:


> It says what it is in your post, Marc Jacobs diagonal.



Right.

And I knew that was not the name of the bag because ioffer.com is the only website that yields matches for that product name.

I actually was able to verify on the Marc Jacobs forums that bag and that style never existed.


----------



## cobraa

Can you please help me identify the model Name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. The seller told me it was bought in 2005. I searched the web but I found nothing. Can anybody please help me? Thank you very much.


----------



## angelphilipus

Anyone has seen this style from MCM before? Can’t find anything for it online. TIA!


----------



## Monique1004

iluvdooney said:


> Right.
> 
> And I knew that was not the name of the bag because ioffer.com is the only website that yields matches for that product name.
> 
> I actually was able to verify on the Marc Jacobs forums that bag and that style never existed.



I offer is a site that sells mostly counterfeits.


----------



## Alyssa Zauderer

Hello,

My mom gave me this bag she got as a gift years ago. There's no name on it or identifying information. Please help!


----------



## sarahsmith42

Does anyone know this bag?  I have tried reverse  image search but no results.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## leechiyong

sarahsmith42 said:


> Does anyone know this bag?  I have tried reverse  image search but no results.
> Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 3962028


Looks like the Kate Spade Finer Things Merry Backpack:
https://www.katespade.com/products/finer-things-merry/PXRU8473.html


----------



## sarahsmith42

Thanks so much


----------



## edge907

Does anyone recognize this bag?


----------



## houseof999

edge907 said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3962226


Looks like it maybe this Gucci

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/gucci-...print-buckle-tote-bag-leopard-black-13838443/


----------



## edge907

houseof999 said:


> Looks like it maybe this Gucci
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/gucci-...print-buckle-tote-bag-leopard-black-13838443/




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## sourgirl95616

Hi ladies, saw this cute little bag at a secondhand store today, please help identify! Thanks in advance!


----------



## houseof999

sourgirl95616 said:


> Hi ladies, saw this cute little bag at a secondhand store today, please help identify! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965463


Pour La Victoire Alace crossbody I think.


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Pour La Victoire Alace crossbody I think.


ETA: ALSACE not Alace. Sorry.
Actually it's not even that. I think it's the Riche crossbody.


----------



## houseof999

sourgirl95616 said:


> Hi ladies, saw this cute little bag at a secondhand store today, please help identify! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965463


This one:


----------



## dawuddustin

Hey guys could you please take a look at this and tell me if these are branded handbags and if so what brand are they?   https://www.sellist.com/trade/sri_l...y/clothing-womens_accessories/ladies-bags-192


----------



## sourgirl95616

houseof999 said:


> This one:
> View attachment 3965528



Thanks!


----------



## Ems Darling

Hi guys, could anyone identify this bag? x


----------



## houseof999

Ems Darling said:


> Hi guys, could anyone identify this bag? x


https://www.ssense.com/en-tr/women/product/jacquemus/black-le-petit-bag/2586368



Looks like bigger version of this bag


----------



## Icing_Time

Can anyone help identify this bag? I came across it a long time ago on ebay and wish I had bought it at the time.
It reminds me a lot of Oryany/Kooba/Botkier/Camuto - any information would be great, thanks!


----------



## Ems Darling

houseof999 said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-tr/women/product/jacquemus/black-le-petit-bag/2586368
> View attachment 3966045
> 
> 
> Looks like bigger version of this bag



Thank you! You guys are always on the money! xx


----------



## houseof999

Icing_Time said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag? I came across it a long time ago on ebay and wish I had bought it at the time.
> It reminds me a lot of Oryany/Kooba/Botkier/Camuto - any information would be great, thanks!
> View attachment 3966371


Perlina Bianca

https://m.zappos.com/multiview/7814945/3


----------



## houseof999

Alyssa Zauderer said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom gave me this bag she got as a gift years ago. There's no name on it or identifying information. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 3961577
> 
> View attachment 3961576


It looks like this Bottega Veneta. I'm not an authenticator so I can't say for sure whether this is the real deal or an inspired version. No offense. You didn't give any measurements or include any pics of the inside so I can't compare either.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...FRZWw0F68VYkQw9k0CWDdLJp82J3z3wBoCL6cQAvD_BwE


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> It looks like this Bottega Veneta. I'm not an authenticator so I can't say for sure whether this is the real deal or an inspired version. No offense. You didn't give any measurements or include any pics of the inside so I can't compare either.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...FRZWw0F68VYkQw9k0CWDdLJp82J3z3wBoCL6cQAvD_BwE


The link isn't working. Trying again

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-satchel-brown-19724703/19724703/


----------



## houseof999

Ugh something is not right. My copy and paste is failing for an unknown reason. It's item number 19724703


----------



## Icing_Time

houseof999 said:


> Perlina Bianca
> 
> https://m.zappos.com/multiview/7814945/3


I got a 404 error, is the link meant to be pictures of the bag or a purchasing link? Thanks for identifying the bag make!!


----------



## houseof999

Icing_Time said:


> I got a 404 error, is the link meant to be pictures of the bag or a purchasing link? Thanks for identifying the bag make!!



Edited: for pics and a video. It's no longer available for sale at Zappos. But I was able to view the video on that link.


----------



## houseof999

Icing_Time said:


> I got a 404 error, is the link meant to be pictures of the bag or a purchasing link? Thanks for identifying the bag make!!


This is what I see when I click this link: (I use chrome browser)

https://m.zappos.com/multiview/7814945/3


----------



## muchstuff

Alyssa Zauderer said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom gave me this bag she got as a gift years ago. There's no name on it or identifying information. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 3961577
> 
> View attachment 3961576


Don't know if you've had an answer yet but it looks like a Bottega Veneta Cocker bag.


----------



## Icing_Time

houseof999 said:


> This is what I see when I click this link: (I use chrome browser)
> 
> https://m.zappos.com/multiview/7814945/3
> 
> View attachment 3966548


I believe I'm blocked because I'm in Canada, but thanks for finding this bag  it really stumped me.


----------



## houseof999

Icing_Time said:


> I believe I'm blocked because I'm in Canada, but thanks for finding this bag  it really stumped me.


No problem. I didn't know Canadians were blocked from visiting us website. Doesn't make sense. I can visit Coach UK and see all the items.


----------



## KCeboKing

Can anyone tell me what this MK bag is? Sorry for the glare, the sun was hitting it as I took the stealth picture.  Lol.  I LOVE this bag!!


----------



## solange

Who's logo is this?


----------



## solange

Here's the full bag. I know I should know it. It's a great bag, one way or another.


----------



## fabuleux

Alyssa Zauderer said:


> Hello,
> 
> My mom gave me this bag she got as a gift years ago. There's no name on it or identifying information. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 3961577
> 
> View attachment 3961576


Bottega Veneta Cocker Bag. It was very popular around 2005-2006.


----------



## shopper_girl8

Hi,
I just saw this on my Insta feed. It looks familiar, but I can't remember the brand. Any ideas?
TIA!


----------



## Icing_Time

shopper_girl8 said:


> Hi,
> I just saw this on my Insta feed. It looks familiar, but I can't remember the brand. Any ideas?
> TIA!


Acne Studios Musubi Shopper.  They entered the handbag stage in recent years.


----------



## shopper_girl8

Thank you, Icing_Time!


----------



## dyyong

Hi, does anyone know what is this Prada bag call and from which year? TIA!


----------



## emberluc

I found this purse at a thrift store. Can anyone tell me more about this brand? I have never seen it before. The front is stamped Vita Moda Italia


----------



## Dlabauve

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3967406
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this MK bag is? Sorry for the glare, the sun was hitting it as I took the stealth picture.  Lol.  I LOVE this bag!!


I think it looks like Michael Kors Riley Satchel, but I am not sure.  I wpuld look on his website or even better go to Michael Kors forum and asl them to help identify it.  Good luck, it is very ptetty.


----------



## Lajka

Ladies, what is the queens bag?
https://imagesvc.timeincapp.com/v3/...m/2018/02/queen-elizabeth-111.jpg&w=1100&q=85


----------



## doni

Launer, like most (if not all?) of her bags.



Lajka said:


> Ladies, what is the queens bag?
> https://imagesvc.timeincapp.com/v3/mm/image?url=https://peopledotcom.files.wordpress.com/2018/02/queen-elizabeth-111.jpg&w=1100&q=85


----------



## windbourne

Can someone please tell me which Hermes bag this is. It is 11.5" wide by 9.25" tall. Color, leather type etc. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Monique1004

windbourne said:


> Can someone please tell me which Hermes bag this is. It is 11.5" wide by 9.25" tall. Color, leather type etc. Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978237



Looks to me like Birkin 30 in Epsom leather in Blue Atoll with Palladium hardware. I can’t comment about the authenticity of this bag though. Try this thread if you’re trying to find out the authenticity of the bag. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...S-Bag-Read-1st-post-before-posting%21.821115/


----------



## sherman89

Can anyone identify these bags please, I thought the second one was Furla but I'm not sure.


----------



## windbourne

Thankyou very,very much for your quick response!


----------



## mothbeast

Any ideas on this bag? It's pictured on the Betabrand site but doesn't look like one of theirs.


----------



## TrishInMiami

Can anybody tell me the name of this Henri Bendel bag? Thank you!


----------



## Olive13

Hi. Can anyone help me with this bag?  It’s an Etienne Aigner, oxblood in color.  It’s really made well, nice rich leather. I’ve been looking everywhere but I have not found this style. Curious if it’s vintage and what it’s called


----------



## anna.k

So this is a very cheap Chinese bag, but I really like the style. Is it s knock-off of some specific designer bag (I assume it is)? I would be interested in buying the original.


----------



## britnirose

Hello! Hopefully you all can help!

I got this bag from a Guess outlet about two or three years ago - I cannot find the style name anywhere on the bag itself, though I could be looking in the wrong place. Styles that it is _similar to _are Havelock, Halie, and Calhoun Pom. It's leather, and if I remember correctly it came in at least one other color - a wine/plum/burgundy. It also may have come in a floral pattern. It's got gold hardware, two large compartments, and a front pouch pocket. It's amazing for flights and travel and mine is getting a bit beat up after many flights and everyday use. It has wide, padded straps.

Havelock has the same material and quilted style, as well as a front pouch, but only one large compartment.

Halie is just about identical, perhaps a bit smaller, but only comes in velvet, which I do not remember being an option, and mine is black and gold quilted leather.

*Nevermind - I literally just found the style number - 16GF-420. The style is called Caterina. I'm still going to post this in case anyone else could use it.

Now I just have to track one down...*


----------



## PSV

Hi there! Can anyone tell the brand? It's inside of a navy blue kelly bag. Thank you!


----------



## Icing_Time

Can anyone name this black Prada bag Alexa Chung is carrying?


----------



## champagnelife

Does anyone know where I can find this bag by Paco Rabanne?


----------



## poppe

Hello

Can you help me identify the bag in these photos? It seems to be good quality, though it has some wear showing.

The only sign seems to be the logo A in the front. Inside the buttons it reads "Fiocchi Italy" and on the zipper it reads "LAMPO".

I do not know who is the maker. 

Please help!

Thank you


----------



## bellebellebelle19

poppe said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you help me identify the bag in these photos? It seems to be good quality, though it has some wear showing.
> 
> The only sign seems to be the logo A in the front. Inside the buttons it reads "Fiocchi Italy" and on the zipper it reads "LAMPO".
> 
> I do not know who is the maker.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4000066
> View attachment 4000067
> View attachment 4000068
> View attachment 4000069
> View attachment 4000065


That looks to be a very high quality bag - Lampo zippers are used by the likes of Balenciaga and vintage Chanel. Fiocchi snaps are also found on vintage bags including Gucci. I believe that the identifier of the bag would be that A-shape logo. Unfortunately, I don't recognize it, but hopefully someone else can! Regardless, that looks like a real quality vintage treasure!


----------



## jroger1

Can someone identify this orange crossbody on chain?  TIA


----------



## muchstuff

jroger1 said:


> Can someone identify this orange crossbody on chain?  TIA


Wild guess maybe a Dior?


----------



## Rita_lev33

Can anyone identify what tote Jennifer Garner is wearing here? I love it but can’t find what it is


----------



## sonicxml

Rita_lev33 said:


> Can anyone identify what tote Jennifer Garner is wearing here? I love it but can’t find what it is


Looks like Chloe Milo bag


----------



## Icing_Time

Could use your help finding out what brand this hobo is


----------



## rainyarch

champagnelife said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this bag by Paco Rabanne?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994442


@champagnelife You'd have to keep an eye on preloved websites. It's described as 'Large Weekender Bag' and it's suede, comes in a khaki colour, and a colour striped version


----------



## netter

Can anyone identify this logo?  I could post a photo of the entire bag if that may help. Thank you!


----------



## rainyarch

Icing_Time said:


> Could use your help finding out what brand this hobo is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002313


@Icing_Time It's Givenchy Calfskin Small Obsedia Studded Tote


----------



## rainyarch

sherman89 said:


> Can anyone identify these bags please, I thought the second one was Furla but I'm not sure.



@sherman89 The 2nd bag is by Le Parmentier, the 'Atlanta' satchel, in nude I think


----------



## Tzarr878

Who makes this saddle bag..  I love it..  I can’t figure it out.  It’s on the Kyleena commercial.


----------



## southernbelle43

I saw this on an internet site and have no idea how old the ad is?  Has anyone ever seen a backpack like this?  It looks like velvet or velveteen.


----------



## doni

This looks like Stella McCartney









southernbelle43 said:


> I saw this on an internet site and have no idea how old the ad is?  Has anyone ever seen a backpack like this?  It looks like velvet or velveteen.
> View attachment 4007091


----------



## PatinaLiverpool

Does anyone know what this brand of purse is or if it’s worth anything? At first I thought Christian Louboutin but quickly shut that thought down. Any ideas? There are cursive Ls all over the bag and then one imprinted on the leather inside as the main tag. It looks vintage but it’s hard for me to tell.


----------



## southernbelle43

doni said:


> This looks like Stella McCartney
> 
> View attachment 4007096


Aha.  You folks are amazing!!! Thanks


----------



## champagnelife

rainyarch said:


> @champagnelife You'd have to keep an eye on preloved websites. It's described as 'Large Weekender Bag' and it's suede, comes in a khaki colour, and a colour striped version
> View attachment 4003611
> View attachment 4003612


Thank you!! I will keep my eyes peeled


----------



## iiibbystar

Does anyone know what brand this bag is from? Or, what is the name of this bag? I love it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Icing_Time

iiibbystar said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag is from? Or, what is the name of this bag? I love it! Thanks in advance!


That's the J.W. Anderson Pierce bag. Haven't see in that suede/leather combination before though!


----------



## iiibbystar

Icing_Time said:


> That's the J.W. Anderson Pierce bag. Haven't see in that suede/leather combination before though!


Thank you SO SO Much! I haven't even heard of this designer. Much appreciated!


----------



## stu1040148

Hey guys, I spotted this lovely bag on Instagram and can't seem to find where it's from.


----------



## rainyarch

stu1040148 said:


> Hey guys, I spotted this lovely bag on Instagram and can't seem to find where it's from.


@stu1040148 Hi, I can't be sure, but I did find this bag. Could be the same bag, could be a cheap mock-up, you decide!


----------



## mcangelcm

Does anyone know what bag Tory is carrying?


----------



## egress

Hi there, will someone please identify the maker and name of this bag? It's killing me! Thank you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mcangelcm said:


> Does anyone know what bag Tory is carrying?


It's part of her own upcoming collection for A/W 2018


----------



## amyleipei

Saw this on TJ Maxx. The brand name is not revealed. I am very curious. Can anyone tell me what brand this is?
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Id=NS1003495&pos=1:22&N=3951437597+3258590146


----------



## Longchamp

Why is this in Goyard forum?  Afraid to open link.


----------



## amyleipei

Longchamp said:


> Why is this in Goyard forum?  Afraid to open link.


I didn't know where to post this question. Is there a threat/sub-forum specifically for this kind of question? Here's a photo of the bag.


----------



## amyleipei

Hi, can you help identify this bag? I saw it on TJ Maxx but it won't reveal its brand. Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

iiibbystar said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag is from? Or, what is the name of this bag? I love it! Thanks in advance!



I started this J.W.Anderson thread but it didn't get popular but there are some pictures.  

J.W.Anderson
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/J.W.Anderson.963967/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Longchamp said:


> Why is this in Goyard forum?  Afraid to open link.


I think you might be mistaken! This is not the Goyard forum


----------



## rainyarch

egress said:


> Hi there, will someone please identify the maker and name of this bag? It's killing me! Thank you.


Hi @egress , I'm pretty sure it's by Latico Leathers, the Hawkin, in Cinnamon.


----------



## papertiger

amyleipei said:


> Hi, can you help identify this bag? I saw it on TJ Maxx but it won't reveal its brand. Thanks!



Could it be a Lancel Charlie?


----------



## egress

rainyarch said:


> Hi @egress , I'm pretty sure it's by Latico Leathers, the Hawkin, in Cinnamon.


THANK YOU, rainyarch! You are absolutely correct and my hero today! I had all but given up that anyone would be able to identify it, since it did look non-designer though perfectly aged. May I ask how you're familiar with the brand?


----------



## lgpurselover

Please can you help identify this bag logo?


----------



## rainyarch

egress said:


> THANK YOU, rainyarch! You are absolutely correct and my hero today! I had all but given up that anyone would be able to identify it, since it did look non-designer though perfectly aged. May I ask how you're familiar with the brand?



Excellent @egress , it's one of those companies that's just on my radar I suppose!
If you get the bag we gotta see style shots!


----------



## Longchamp

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think you might be mistaken! This is not the Goyard forum


Her link / post was moved to here from Goyard.


----------



## athaliahmua

I know this is a long shot, but if anyone could help me identify this bag, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## rainyarch

athaliahmua said:


> I know this is a long shot, but if anyone could help me identify this bag, I would really appreciate it!


@athaliahmua Hi, it's Rebecca Minkoff, Unlined Medium Whipstitch tote


----------



## houseof999

This bag is in eBay's commercial but I can't find it anywhere! It's driving me insane! Lol!


----------



## athaliahmua

rainyarch said:


> @athaliahmua Hi, it's Rebecca Minkoff, Unlined Medium Whipstitch tote
> View attachment 4018653



You’re the best!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## debsmith

Would love to know the brand of this bag...anyone recognize it?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (courtesy of allthingskortneywilson)


----------



## superjt

Hi, this isn’t quite a handbag but does anyone know the brand of this backpack? Been on a hunt for a backpack similar to this without much luck! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## southernbelle43

It looks like the one I asked the exact same question about a week ago amd was told it is a Stella McCartney.


----------



## poppe

Hello 

I have this bag that has a " Anonyme Paris " logo on one of the openers. Besides that, there is no other text inside or outside. Even the zipper and button are blank. 

Can you help me to know more? Can you maybe give estimate on the value?

Thank you


----------



## Jtuhly

Help! I am trying to get the style name of this Lucky Brand bag. I have found one similar ( Penny Lane) but it does not have the same adjustable straps that my bag has. This is an internet sourced image, but is the exact bag I have. Every link I find is Pinterest or eBay and they lead nowhere!


----------



## rainyarch

superjt said:


> Hi, this isn’t quite a handbag but does anyone know the brand of this backpack? Been on a hunt for a backpack similar to this without much luck! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4025631
> View attachment 4025632


 
Hi @superjt if you search for 'fold zip backpack' there are quite a few similar ones. Like this one by Missguided;



The one @southernbelle43  posted the other week had a chain detail along the edge, which the one you posted doesn't have, so we can at least rule out Stella McCartney. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## PSV

Can anyone tell anything about that bag?


----------



## AgentEPrentiss

I very sincerely apologize because I know that I am posting incorrectly on this site. I have one contact lens missing, I know absolutely nothing about designers or handbags. I found this Pierre Cardin handbag in excellent shape. I know that it's not very valuable but I was curious what I might be able to sell it for somewhere like Nextdoor.com. I'm guessing probably $15 or so. I looked everywhere for a bag that looks exactly like this. I've heard that Pierre Cardin has gone way down in value because the designer has seriously overexposed himself and his brand. Does anyone know how much I should try to mark it for. Again, I apologize for posting incorrectly. I can barely see and I desperately need to go to bed.


----------



## rainyarch

debsmith said:


> Would love to know the brand of this bag...anyone recognize it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy of allthingskortneywilson)



Hi @debsmith, I think? this is the bag, I'm not sure. But there's a problem; I can't find a source for the image. It seems to be a phantom!
Anybody recognise it?


----------



## thesandfairy

Hi - I'm really hoping someone can help me find this bag - the lady next to me in the hairdresser had it and was gone before I could ask her where it was from!  I've looked everywhere so any clues you can give me would be wonderful.  
Thank you!


----------



## debsmith

rainyarch said:


> Hi @debsmith, I think? this is the bag, I'm not sure. But there's a problem; I can't find a source for the image. It seems to be a phantom!
> Anybody recognise it?
> View attachment 4035616


I can't tell either...but I like it!   Thank you!


----------



## lulu_ma

I’m in love with this bag that I saw on Pinterest.  I clicked on the link but was routed to a Spanish website so I couldn’t figure out how to identify this bag.  Can someone help me?  Please?


----------



## lenarmc

lulu_ma said:


> I’m in love with this bag that I saw on Pinterest.  I clicked on the link but was routed to a Spanish website so I couldn’t figure out how to identify this bag.  Can someone help me?  Please?



That is a velvet Fendi Peek-a-Boo. I saw one on the Luxury Next Season website for $8200.


----------



## lulu_ma

lenarmc said:


> That is a velvet Fendi Peek-a-Boo. I saw one on the Luxury Next Season website for $8200.


Thanks for solving the mystery!  It’s such a gorgeous bag.  But maybe not timeless enough for $8200...


----------



## Oldphan

Hello there everyone! I don't know anything about handbags, nothing at all, but my Mother really wants me to sell her old collection of purses for her, so I am hoping that some of you might be able to help me identify these bags? In some cases I know who made the bag, but I don't know if there are more defining features for each bag that I need to be able to describe should I end up putting these on Ebay.... Any information anyone could provide would be amazing, thank so much in advance!
All the best,
Oldphan


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oldphan said:


> View attachment 4044743
> View attachment 4044744
> View attachment 4044745
> View attachment 4044746
> View attachment 4044747
> View attachment 4044748
> View attachment 4044749
> View attachment 4044750
> View attachment 4044751
> View attachment 4044752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there everyone! I don't know anything about handbags, nothing at all, but my Mother really wants me to sell her old collection of purses for her, so I am hoping that some of you might be able to help me identify these bags? In some cases I know who made the bag, but I don't know if there are more defining features for each bag that I need to be able to describe should I end up putting these on Ebay.... Any information anyone could provide would be amazing, thank so much in advance!
> All the best,
> Oldphan


I would recommend taking pics of all the Prada and the Fendi and sending them to various consignment retailers to see what you get! Probably TheRealReal and Vestiaire Collective would be good options, although the latter is more like ebay. The Kooba and Furla might do well on eBay; they look like older styles with great leather which would be popular with collectors! All I know about the styles is the Prada nylon options might be popular, and that is vintage Fendi Boston bag, and I think it's called the zucca print. Good luck; I'm sorry I'm not able to identify more characteristics for you!


----------



## Oldphan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would recommend taking pics of all the Prada and the Fendi and sending them to various consignment retailers to see what you get! Probably TheRealReal and Vestiaire Collective would be good options, although the latter is more like ebay. The Kooba and Furla might do well on eBay; they look like older styles with great leather which would be popular with collectors! All I know about the styles is the Prada nylon options might be popular, and that is vintage Fendi Boston bag, and I think it's called the zucca print. Good luck; I'm sorry I'm not able to identify more characteristics for you!


Hello! Just wanted to say a huge thank you!! : D This was hugely helpful, and much much appreciated!! Thanks again!!
All the best, 
Amanda


----------



## Eduardo Granja

Hey, can someone please help me identify this shoulder bag? thank you!


----------



## baglvr2012

Can anyone ID this Chanel bag that Olivia Culpo is wearing? The code, name, season/year? Desperately in search of it ...


----------



## JustWondering2

Anyone know what make and manufacturer made this bag with a CC mark on the zippers?









I also have this bag with what looks like a GB symbol.

Please let me know if you recognize anything about these bags!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

JustWondering2 said:


> Anyone know what make and manufacturer made this bag with a CC mark on the zippers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this bag with what looks like a GB symbol.
> 
> Please let me know if you recognize anything about these bags!


The bag with the GB logo is Giani Bernini. Giani Bernini is an affordable brand available at Macy's.


----------



## JustWondering2

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The bag with the GB logo is Giani Bernini. Giani Bernini is an affordable brand available at Macy's.



Thank you so much! One down, one to go!


----------



## a-nouck

thesandfairy said:


> Hi - I'm really hoping someone can help me find this bag - the lady next to me in the hairdresser had it and was gone before I could ask her where it was from!  I've looked everywhere so any clues you can give me would be wonderful.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4037342



Looks similar to the LV Alma PM styles.


----------



## papertiger

JustWondering2 said:


> Anyone know what make and manufacturer made this bag with a CC mark on the zippers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this bag with what looks like a GB symbol.
> 
> Please let me know if you recognize anything about these bags!



CC is the maker of the zip not the bag


----------



## JustWondering2

Oh okay! Whose the bag maker?


----------



## Allouring

Found this at an auction site looks pretty. Little info on the bag, does someone know the brand?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Does anybody know what brand is this bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Yv_fantasy said:


> Does anybody know what brand is this bag?


Loewe Hammock bag


----------



## livethelake

Help please!  This bag was shown in an article on whowhatwear.com.  Any idea who makes it?  TIA


----------



## bellebellebelle19

livethelake said:


> Help please!  This bag was shown in an article on whowhatwear.com.  Any idea who makes it?  TIA


Loewe woven basket bag, this season


----------



## livethelake

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loewe woven basket bag, this season


thank you!!!!
And apparently sold out everywhere..........


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone happen to know this one that Karlie Kloss has? TIA


----------



## rainyarch

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone happen to know this one that Karlie Kloss has? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059620



@ccbaggirl89 The Kooples, Emily small


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rainyarch said:


> @ccbaggirl89 The Kooples, Emily small


Thank you so much! I have no idea how you guys find these out, but


----------



## Shelbyrana

Does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Shelbyrana said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is?


Botkier trigger satchel


----------



## a-nouck

Does anyone possibly have an ID on this one? Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

a-nouck said:


> Does anyone possibly have an ID on this one? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4063294


I think that's the SC (Sofia Coppola) Speedy.


----------



## a-nouck

leechiyong said:


> I think that's the SC (Sofia Coppola) Speedy.



Oh thank you so much!!! I knew it looked so familiar, just hadn't ever seen it in that colour!


----------



## thesandfairy

a-nouck said:


> Looks similar to the LV Alma PM styles.


Thanks for replying! It does look similar but the zipper corners are square which is what draws me towards it...


----------



## JG276

Hi everyone, can you help me to identify this lady's handbag's brand? Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

JG276 said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me to identify this lady's handbag's brand? Thanks!


Gabrielle Hearst’s Nina bag


----------



## ALFONSO1202

what lacoste bag is this??


----------



## patsybeach

Good day everyone! 

Does anyone know what brand and style is the bag on the left? I think it's LV because the round one on the right is, and this photo was taken from an LV event.


----------



## rainyarch

patsybeach said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know what brand and style is the bag on the left? I think it's LV because the round one on the right is, and this photo was taken from an LV event.



HI @patsybeach you're right it is LV, it's new for SS18. Duffle Bag


----------



## patsybeach

rainyarch said:


> HI @patsybeach you're right it is LV, it's new for SS18. Duffle Bag
> View attachment 4067675


Thank you so much!


----------



## Disko

Can anyone tell me the model number for this Prada bag ? It has zippers at the bottom to expand volume


----------



## Jrae

I posted this somewhere else and maybe not the right place but hopefully this link works to it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/knock-off-or-a-real-brand.988083/

Not sure what brand this is ...either coach or it's a fake.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jrae said:


> I posted this somewhere else and maybe not the right place but hopefully this link works to it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/knock-off-or-a-real-brand.988083/
> 
> Not sure what brand this is ...either coach or it's a fake.


It's not fake and it's not Coach. It's an off-brand item that uses a "C" as its logo.


----------



## Jrae

BeenBurned said:


> It's not fake and it's not Coach. It's an off-brand item that uses a "C" as its logo.


Okay good to know and it's hard to look for since I keep running into coach or that brand C wonder.


----------



## Disko

Does no one know about the Prada bag 4 posts above, what is the model .. ? at least a year, collection, any info ?


----------



## Molly0

Do we know anything about this brand?  
“Simard”? (Vintage, I think).
The inside zipper is “Opti”


----------



## SoonerTA

I have been trying to identify a handbag, to get my wife for our anniversary, and have had no luck.

This was on Season 2 Episode 19 of Man with a Plan.

Can anyone identify this bag?

Thank you so much for the help in advance!

Chris


----------



## SoonerTA

Another picture for reference


----------



## christinemliu

Molly0 said:


> Do we know anything about this brand?
> “Simard”? (Vintage, I think).
> The inside zipper is “Opti”
> View attachment 4080611
> View attachment 4080612
> View attachment 4080613


I don't know if it's the same but Simard & Voyer was an older company that no longer exists and I think was bought by the Aldo Group.


----------



## MPA28

Can anyone identify this logo? It's on a beautiful maroon bag and we can't identify the maker. Thanks very much!


----------



## SoonerTA

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Shelby33

SoonerTA said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Do you know what the character's name was? Sometimes you can find it by go ogling that. I don't recognize it.


----------



## SoonerTA

Shelby33 said:


> Do you know what the character's name was? Sometimes you can find it by go ogling that. I don't recognize it.



Her name is Lisa on the show. I have tried messaging the show and googling everything I could think of.  I can usually find items but this has stumped me.  

Thank you for your response.   I’ll keep digging.


----------



## Shelby33

SoonerTA said:


> Her name is Lisa on the show. I have tried messaging the show and googling everything I could think of.  I can usually find items but this has stumped me.
> 
> Thank you for your response.   I’ll keep digging.


There is also a sticky above-'Can you identify this handbag', you can post your question there as well. 
Good luck!


----------



## Shelby33

SoonerTA said:


> Her name is Lisa on the show. I have tried messaging the show and googling everything I could think of.  I can usually find items but this has stumped me.
> 
> Thank you for your response.   I’ll keep digging.


I forgot to say the Stuckey is in the 'handbags and purses' forum


----------



## SoonerTA

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot to say the Stuckey is in the 'handbags and purses' forum



Thank you for your help!


----------



## leechiyong

SoonerTA said:


> Her name is Lisa on the show. I have tried messaging the show and googling everything I could think of.  I can usually find items but this has stumped me.
> 
> Thank you for your response.   I’ll keep digging.


I think it’s Rebecca Minkoff.  The Sherry Satchel:
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rebecc...MIvsmdqM2p2wIVWDuBCh2gwQm_EAQYAiABEgJ4IfD_BwE


----------



## SoonerTA

leechiyong said:


> I think it’s Rebecca Minkoff.  The Sherry Satchel:
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Rebecc...MIvsmdqM2p2wIVWDuBCh2gwQm_EAQYAiABEgJ4IfD_BwE




That’s it!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jared L

Is this real??? And if so when and where was it made and what is it worth?? No other markings on it...


----------



## Kesdaw

Any Idea what Label this is? I got it from a neighbour who is dissolving her grandmas clsoet and knows i have a handbag for every outfit. I cant find any info online, and it might just be a random old local brand.


----------



## christinemliu

Asia Bellucci has a logo that looks similar to that?


----------



## Kesdaw

christinemliu said:


> Asia Bellucci has a logo that looks similar to that?


Oh, thats a good start! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Jared L said:


> Is this real??? And if so when and where was it made and what is it worth?? No other markings on it...


You need to post your pics in this thread. Follow the instructions in the first post. Good luck! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## michelle217

Please delete. Double post.


----------



## michelle217

Please delete.


----------



## DutchGirl007

What is this reissue 2.55 measuring 11x7x3 double flap technically called?  226 or 227. t’s from 17K.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Erica M.

Can someone please help me out identify this bag? I know the quality of the picture is awful, all I know is that it has a chain strap. Searched every designer website, couldn't even identify the brand :/


----------



## Anita Rigsbee




----------



## littleblackbag

Might be wrong, but it looks like Dior to me.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Anita Rigsbee said:


> View attachment 4088147
> View attachment 4088147





littleblackbag said:


> Might be wrong, but it looks like Dior to me.



Yes it is the Diorama bag by Dior.


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

Anita Rigsbee said:


> View attachment 4088147
> View attachment 4088147


Thanks! That's it.


----------



## Monique1004

DutchGirl007 said:


> What is this reissue 2.55 measuring 11x7x3 double flap technically called?  226 or 227. t’s from 17K.  Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087749



I have the exact bag. It's 226.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Monique1004 said:


> I have the exact bag. It's 226.



Thank you!  

Do you like it?  
I love the leather and look, but the bottom is super curved won’t flatten out.  I barely use it, thinking to replace with something I’ll use?  Thoughts?


----------



## Monique1004

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you like it?
> I love the leather and look, but the bottom is super curved won’t flatten out.  I barely use it, thinking to replace with something I’ll use?  Thoughts?



I was able to flatten & also un-wrinkle the ugly sides. I used it quite often. I think it’s very cool & edge look. I don’t see my self carrying classic jumbo. I’ll save that for later when I get even older. Maybe leave it standing with something heavy on the bottom for a while?


----------



## 371110

Hi, I can't find what brand is this logo from:


----------



## rainyarch

Erica M. said:


> Can someone please help me out identify this bag? I know the quality of the picture is awful, all I know is that it has a chain strap. Searched every designer website, couldn't even identify the brand :/



Hi @Erica M. Is that a black & white photo?? If you have the source for the photo, or the picture at a higher resolution I can narrow it down more, but the closest I can find at this point is from Valentino's Love Blade line;


----------



## julespurseforum

Hi! 
I am new so apologies if i am doing this wrong - but I have completely fallen in love with this bag I saw today. 
Please could somebody let me know what it brand it is? Its so beautiful!!


----------



## CookieSmooch

Not the best picture, but can someone please help identify what this grey/citron/yellow bag is?  Many thanks!


----------



## Lisab68

I saw Lady Gaga carrying this bag in with several different outfits. People. I love the buckle. What is this bag?


----------



## leechiyong

Lisab68 said:


> I saw Lady Gaga carrying this bag in with several different outfits. People. I love the buckle. What is this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093961


It's the Delvaux Brillant.


----------



## Erica M.

rainyarch said:


> Hi @Erica M. Is that a black & white photo?? If you have the source for the photo, or the picture at a higher resolution I can narrow it down more, but the closest I can find at this point is from Valentino's Love Blade line;
> View attachment 4092562
> View attachment 4092564





371110 said:


> Hi, I can't find what brand is this logo from:
> View attachment 4092474
> View attachment 4092475



Hi rainyarch!! Yes, it is a black and white photo. Picture was extracted from an IG account @helenabordon. Here there is a link for a picture in colors, although thr bag is not as close as the previous picture 
Thank you so much for the help! I believe it is not the exact same model that you posted, but after I saw your pic, I do believe it might be Valentino! Maybe a past collection model?


----------



## rainyarch

CookieSmooch said:


> Not the best picture, but can someone please help identify what this grey/citron/yellow bag is?  Many thanks!



Hi @CookieSmooch pretty sure it's Rebecca Minkoff, mini Avery


----------



## LUMME

Hi ladies!. I need your expertise please? If anyone knows the name of this LV bag, I'll appreciate your time. Thank you so much.


----------



## LilMissCutie

julespurseforum said:


> Hi!
> I am new so apologies if i am doing this wrong - but I have completely fallen in love with this bag I saw today.
> Please could somebody let me know what it brand it is? Its so beautiful!!



almost looks like the goyard St. Louis tote but the straps are throwing me off.


----------



## daisychainz

Hello. Does anyone know this one? She is wearing a Zac Posen dress, but I do not know if the bag is his, too? Does anyone know? It was the Tony Awards on 6/10. Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

daisychainz said:


> Hello. Does anyone know this one? She is wearing a Zac Posen dress, but I do not know if the bag is his, too? Does anyone know? It was the Tony Awards on 6/10. Thank you!
> View attachment 4096354


Yes, that's a Zac Posen Eartha satchel!


----------



## daisychainz

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, that's a Zac Posen Eartha satchel!


Hooray! Thank you! Usually celebrity items are not in my budget but this one is, so maybe I can find it.


----------



## lenarmc

daisychainz said:


> Hooray! Thank you! Usually celebrity items are not in my budget but this one is, so maybe I can find it.


I bought my Eartha from TJ Maxx if that helps. I think that Saks Off Fifth carries them as well..


----------



## CookieSmooch

Wow you’re amazing!!! How did you even tell from a sideway picture? Thank you so much @rainyarch ! ❤️



rainyarch said:


> Hi @CookieSmooch pretty sure it's Rebecca Minkoff, mini Avery
> View attachment 4095744


----------



## Lisab68

leechiyong said:


> It's the Delvaux Brillant.



Thank you!!


----------



## rainyarch

CookieSmooch said:


> Wow you’re amazing!!! How did you even tell from a sideway picture? Thank you so much @rainyarch ! ❤️


You're welcome!


----------



## LUMME

LUMME said:


> Hi ladies!. I need your expertise please? If anyone knows the name of this LV bag, I'll appreciate your time. Thank you so much.


Does anyone know what's the name of this LV bag?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

LUMME said:


> Does anyone know what's the name of this LV bag?


Perhaps you should try asking at the LV forum.


----------



## MPA28

MPA28 said:


> Can anyone identify this logo? It's on a beautiful maroon bag and we can't identify the maker. Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081102


----------



## MPA28

Still wondering about this bag and the maker...does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions for research? Thx!


----------



## florencedesign

I saw this black Kelly style bag on season 2 episode 1 of The Bold Type, worn by the lead actress.

I'm head over heels in love, but can't figure out what it is for the life in me. Please help!!


----------



## rainyarch

florencedesign said:


> I saw this black Kelly style bag on season 2 episode 1 of The Bold Type, worn by the lead actress.
> 
> I'm head over heels in love, but can't figure out what it is for the life in me. Please help!!
> View attachment 4100862
> 
> View attachment 4100863



Hi @florencedesign it's Ted Baker 'Ellice'


----------



## florencedesign

rainyarch said:


> Hi @florencedesign it's Ted Baker 'Ellice'
> View attachment 4102795


Ahhhh, thank you!!!! You made my day ♥️


----------



## Oliver Franklin

What handbag is this please if anyone can identify it and if it is actually worth anything?

Thanks so much.

Seems like cannot attach picture files


----------



## Yong Lin

Saw someone carrying this bag but too shy to ask >.<" so i took a picture from afar... The brand name was on the buckle but it is blurred.
Anyone has any idea what brand this bag is? The shape reminds me of LV Pochette Metis but smaller. Obsessing over this, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

Yong Lin said:


> Saw someone carrying this bag but too shy to ask >.<" so i took a picture from afar... The brand name was on the buckle but it is blurred.
> Anyone has any idea what brand this bag is? The shape reminds me of LV Pochette Metis but smaller. Obsessing over this, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103362


Oh, this isn't an exact match, but at first I was thinking Furla, then possibly Loeffler Randall Rider Crossbody:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...1e8-bf26-1925598e130f&dpPl=1&dpID=51JHPfQB3VL


----------



## cologne

Yong Lin said:


> Saw someone carrying this bag but too shy to ask >.<" so i took a picture from afar... The brand name was on the buckle but it is blurred.
> Anyone has any idea what brand this bag is? The shape reminds me of LV Pochette Metis but smaller. Obsessing over this, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103362


I think the Michael Kors Cori crossbody bag looks very similar. maybe an older model?


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello everyone  Does any of you guys know the name of this Burberry bag? I tried googling it, but no luck. Thanks a ton!


----------



## IntheOcean

Yong Lin said:


> Saw someone carrying this bag but too shy to ask >.<" so i took a picture from afar... The brand name was on the buckle but it is blurred.
> Anyone has any idea what brand this bag is? The shape reminds me of LV Pochette Metis but smaller. Obsessing over this, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



I knew I've seen it somewhere! It's a Spanish brand called Uterqüe. Used to have one of their bags, good quality for the price they're asking, in my opinion. The bag you're looking for is no longer available on their website, but here's one I found on Chicfy: https://www.chicfy.com/bolso-uterque/bolso-piel-uterque-puesto-ocasion


----------



## christinemliu

IntheOcean said:


> Hello everyone  Does any of you guys know the name of this Burberry bag? I tried googling it, but no luck. Thanks a ton!


I found something called the Burberry Small Milton that looks like the same style, but then it's also pictured on what might be a counterfeit site.


----------



## IntheOcean

christinemliu said:


> Burberry Small Milton


Thank you! You're right, it does look like a Milton, although not quite, so I guess it could be that the picture I found is of a fake bag. But more importantly, I really like this snakeskin effect the leather has, and I haven't been able to find any Miltons like this.


----------



## tecko kr

Does anyone know what handbag is this? My sister wants it so much for her birthday but I cannot find it anywhere..


----------



## peachylv

I can’t read the brand, but I think I see New York underneath the brand name.  That should narrow it down.  It’s a pretty bag!


----------



## PrettyShakir

please help me with the name of this Chanel [emoji30] I’ve been typing the description in Google with no luck. TIA


----------



## christinemliu

tecko kr said:


> Does anyone know what handbag is this? My sister wants it so much for her birthday but I cannot find it anywhere..


I think it's a Korean brand. 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> I think it's a Korean brand.
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I say this because the girl in the pic that I think where this cropped bag is from is a Korean backup dancer and also when I enlarge it, above the "New York" looks like it has Korean writing on it. I could be totally wrong though. 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## member2009

I love the tote bag (black one in the left) that PurseForum member "clevercat" posted in this picture. But I don't know the brand. Can someone please help? Thanks!

Post #127
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-most-care-free-chanel.943785/page-9


----------



## eriberri

Hey folks, anyone know vintage Gianni Versace? I missed out on buying this on ebay and now I’m kicking myself because I don’t know how to find another. It’s their gaudier version of a Birken and the tacky queen inside me cannot live without it. It’s 48-50cm in length so it’s BIG. It has the sun logo. I don’t know anything about Versace, I just want it!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KathrynS

eriberri said:


> Hey folks, anyone know vintage Gianni Versace? I missed out on buying this on ebay and now I’m kicking myself because I don’t know how to find another. It’s their gaudier version of a Birken and the tacky queen inside me cannot live without it. It’s 48-50cm in length so it’s BIG. It has the sun logo. I don’t know anything about Versace, I just want it!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think it's called Medusa, but maybe you can buy this one if it's real: https://www.sammyninos.com/str/product/gianni-versace-leather-purse-2/


----------



## KathrynS

LUMME said:


> Hi ladies!. I need your expertise please? If anyone knows the name of this LV bag, I'll appreciate your time. Thank you so much.


Gaia Noir


----------



## KathrynS

tecko kr said:


> Does anyone know what handbag is this? My sister wants it so much for her birthday but I cannot find it anywhere..


I've found a brown knockoff (pocket detail isn't quite right) under the name "The Yan Premium New York" and "The Anh Premium New York" on some Japanese pages through google image. Maybe it can point you in the right direction to the real designer.


----------



## Gladah

Does anyone know the model name and year for this beautifull Prada bag that Im deasperately looking for )


----------



## tecko kr

KathrynS said:


> I've found a brown knockoff (pocket detail isn't quite right) under the name "The Yan Premium New York" and "The Anh Premium New York" on some Japanese pages through google image. Maybe it can point you in the right direction to the real designer.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gabs007

I tried this in the Celine forum but no luck, it is a vintage bag a friend has and I totally love it but searching for it with the description on Google, no luck. Would anybody know the name of this bag? Oddly enough not my usual style but something just draws me to the bag.


----------



## mleleigh

Gabs007 said:


> I tried this in the Celine forum but no luck, it is a vintage bag a friend has and I totally love it but searching for it with the description on Google, no luck. Would anybody know the name of this bag? Oddly enough not my usual style but something just draws me to the bag.



I see one on eBay but the listing is just  “Authentic CELINE Horse Carriage Logo Hand Bag Black Leather.”


----------



## Gabs007

mleleigh said:


> I see one on eBay but the listing is just  “Authentic CELINE Horse Carriage Logo Hand Bag Black Leather.”



Thank you, somebody pointed that one out, looks pretty much like my friend's bag, she is now totally curious about which model it is too. I did ask her if she would mind me having the same bag (thought it would be polite to do so) and luckily she doesn't


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

I saw this purse and fell in love. Too shy to ask the owner, I quickly snapped a picture but have been unable to find the designer.

Does anyone recognize the logo?

Thank you


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Can anyone identify this vintage Prada?  The name and approximate age?  Thanks!


----------



## RareCommodity

Hi!

I purchased this while a few years back from a consignment store and forgot I had it in my closet. Would like to sell it but first want to identify brand and fair price point. I believe it is genuine ostrich.


----------



## bk91

Hi guys, I recently purchased these bags but I don't know what I bought. Are they even authentic? 






what dis? it's supposed to be croc embossed..




this one is also croc








this one is lizard..




as you can tell, I like black croc or lizard or leather
tell me.. what did i just buy?? lol


----------



## lawgirl

Does anyone know what bag this is? It doesn't look like Coach..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

The first three look pretty familiar to me. Are any of these marked with names on the inside?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

bk91 said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased these bags but I don't know what I bought. Are they even authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what dis? it's supposed to be croc embossed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is also croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is lizard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can tell, I like black croc or lizard or leather
> tell me.. what did i just buy?? lol



Are any of these bags marked on the inside? The first three look pretty familiar.

And is there anyway to delete a comment on this board?


----------



## KathrynS

lawgirl said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It doesn't look like Coach..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Creatures of Comfort


----------



## Darlene Osborne

Can someone please help me identify this brand? It's a genuine leather bag that was given to me.


----------



## KathrynS

Darlene Osborne said:


> Can someone please help me identify this brand? It's a genuine leather bag that was given to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138637


There is no marking of any kind? Are there any other distinct features? What are the handles, zipper pulls and interior like?


----------



## mkr

Darlene Osborne said:


> Can someone please help me identify this brand? It's a genuine leather bag that was given to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138637



There is an M sewn into the pattern if that helps.


----------



## minoxa33

Saw this in Lithuania - any ideas? Could not read it and pic is blurry...


----------



## Roona

Please help me find out what brand this is


----------



## Roona

Roona said:


> Please help me find out what brand this is


There are letters N on zippers too


----------



## Roona

Please help identify what brand this is.


----------



## PaulieT3

Yes, it might be some QVC/HSC bag, but it's cute and functional, but I have no idea what it's liniage is. Just wondering. THANKS!
PS: I have a few Coach and Louis Vuitton bags tucked away for a rainy day... and yes, they are real.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

PaulieT3 said:


> Yes, it might be some QVC/HSC bag, but it's cute and functional, but I have no idea what it's liniage is. Just wondering. THANKS!
> PS: I have a few Coach and Louis Vuitton bags tucked away for a rainy day... and yes, they are real.


It's a Lori Greiner Convertible Toiletry Bag. Here's a link to the QVC page for it though it's no longer available: https://www.qvc.com/Convertible-Toiletry-Bag-Purse-by-Lori-Greiner.product.H97826.html


----------



## Roona

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> It's a Lori Greiner Convertible Toiletry Bag. Here's a link to the QVC page for it though it's no longer available: https://www.qvc.com/Convertible-Toiletry-Bag-Purse-by-Lori-Greiner.product.H97826.html


Maybe you know which brand has letter N on the bag front and zippers? It's genuine leather inside and outside. Thank you!


----------



## KathrynS

Roona said:


> Maybe you know which brand has letter N on the bag front and zippers? It's genuine leather inside and outside. Thank you!


It would be helpful if you posted additional images if you know what the zippers look like.


----------



## Roona

KathrynS said:


> It would be helpful if you posted additional images if you know what the zippers look like.


----------



## Roona

Roona said:


> There are letters N on zippers too


----------



## Roona

This is a better photo


----------



## Deidrac

Please help. I purchased this purse at an estate sale. I want to buy some more but can't find company any where.


----------



## Lily Maple

Hi, 
Can you please help me to identify this bag? The celebrity is Priyanka Chopra, in the TV show "Quantico". Thank you!


----------



## Toolchick462

Wondering if anyone can help ID the bag in this picture. Thanks!


----------



## NGer

Can someone please help me identify the brand of this bag? I didn't end up purchasing right away and forgot to check the brand


----------



## rainyarch

Lily Maple said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me to identify this bag? The celebrity is Priyanka Chopra, in the TV show "Quantico". Thank you!



Hi @Lily Maple it's Christian Loubouotin - Lucky L in Anthracite


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I know it’s not a handbag but I’m going crazy trying to identify/find this gold cross necklace I saw on a wedding consultant named Becca on the Tv show “Say Yes to the Dress: Atlanta” on TLC. I cannot find her on social media to ask her...anyone have a clue? Ever seen it before? It looks like it’s not a perfect oval (more of an organic oval) with a raised cross design...thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## YDWD

Please could someone authenticate this?


----------



## Missaggie

Looks like Vivienne Westwood


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone please tell me what season/name/ style etc this DKNY crossbody bag is? I missed out on this on ebay and now going crazy thinking about it. TIA.


----------



## QuelleFromage

YDWD said:


> Please could someone authenticate this?


This isn't an authentication thread. It's obviously a Westwood design but the giant cardboard boxes in the background don't give it a lot of boutique fresh ambiance.....


----------



## JennyMo

YDWD said:


> Please could someone authenticate this?


Don't know, but like it haha


----------



## YDWD

QuelleFromage said:


> This isn't an authentication thread. It's obviously a Westwood design but the giant cardboard boxes in the background don't give it a lot of boutique fresh ambiance.....


That's what I thought but the seller has perfect feedback and is in the UK. Others have bought VW from them and its been positive.


----------



## cyd9509

I'm new to this forum and may have posted a thread on this elsewhere. If anyone could please identify this bag I found on pinterest. Looks like a lovely kelly alternative. Thank you


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cyd9509 said:


> I'm new to this forum and may have posted a thread on this elsewhere. If anyone could please identify this bag I found on pinterest. Looks like a lovely kelly alternative. Thank you


Cafune small Stance bag in Arctic: 

USD554 with 10% off if you sign up for their email! https://www.ca-fune.com/shop/#!/Small-Stance-Bag/p/102079499/category=15532271


----------



## cyd9509

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Cafune small Stance bag in Arctic:
> 
> USD554 with 10% off if you sign up for their email! https://www.ca-fune.com/shop/#!/Small-Stance-Bag/p/102079499/category=15532271




Oh my, thank you so much!!


----------



## msd_bags

Toolchick462 said:


> Wondering if anyone can help ID the bag in this picture. Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151760



Marc Jacobs Wellington.


----------



## Nighty70

Can someone please help me identify this brand? My mother purchased it in the 70s, and the logo eludes me. Not quite Coach, not quite Celine.


----------



## kittykat626

Does anyone know the name/brand of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kittykat626 said:


> Does anyone know the name/brand of this bag? Thanks in advance!


The bag's in shadow - do you have a clearer picture?


----------



## kittykat626

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The bag's in shadow - do you have a clearer picture?


Unfortunately, no. It's a picture from actress Jenna Coleman's Instagram.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kittykat626 said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's a picture from actress Jenna Coleman's Instagram.


Ah, that actually helps! Jenna Coleman has worked with Burberry before and when you identified the picture source, and I looked at the picture again, I realized it's the Burberry DK88. I think it's been discontinued so you could probably find it on sale!


----------



## kittykat626

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ah, that actually helps! Jenna Coleman has worked with Burberry before and when you identified the picture source, and I looked at the picture again, I realized it's the Burberry DK88. I think it's been discontinued so you could probably find it on sale!


Oh my gosh, I can't believe you found it! Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## houseof999

kittykat626 said:


> Does anyone know the name/brand of this bag? Thanks in advance!


Burberry Mini DK88 top handle bag.


----------



## Audrey K

Hello everyone! 

I've been looking for this bag for a very long time, and I've had no luck. Will anyone please let me know the name/brand? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joachim

Help needed! Looking for this bag - gonna buy it as a birthday gift for my girlfriend.

Thanks for helping,
Joachim


----------



## Joachim

Joachim said:


> Help needed! Looking for this bag - gonna buy it as a birthday gift for my girlfriend.
> 
> Thanks for helping,
> Joachim


 
Here is a better picture of it.


----------



## christinemliu

Audrey K said:


> Hello everyone! [emoji2]
> 
> I've been looking for this bag for a very long time, and I've had no luck. Will anyone please let me know the name/brand? Thank you in advance!


I don't think this is an exact match, but maybe it points in a helpful direction. I reminds me of this Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather crossbody bag.
I saw it on this link:
https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/OU/557-tack-R52-bonebt.htm


----------



## Audrey K

christinemliu said:


> I don't think this is an exact match, but maybe it points in a helpful direction. I reminds me of this Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather crossbody bag.
> I saw it on this link:
> https://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/OU/557-tack-R52-bonebt.htm
> View attachment 4167192



I came across that bag too! Thank you for taking the time to look!  I guess the search continues for me


----------



## christinemliu

Audrey K said:


> I came across that bag too! Thank you for taking the time to look! [emoji813] I guess the search continues for me


It looks like it was from an episode of New Girls, you could always try contacting the show and seeing if the wardrobe department could tell you! Do post here if you ever figure it out!


----------



## JoannaS

I saw this purse at my local flea market today. Pls, does anybody know is it some unkown brand or just a LV knock-off? I tried googling it with no results. It was a nice well made bag, with leather details.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

JoannaS said:


> I saw this purse at my local flea market today. Pls, does anybody know is it some unkown brand or just a LV knock-off? I tried googling it with no results. It was a nice well made bag, with leather details.


The “LA” logos look like the Los Angeles Dodgers logo. Perhaps this bag was part of a line of MLB bags?


----------



## JoannaS

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The “LA” logos look like the Los Angeles Dodgers logo. Perhaps this bag was part of a line of MLB bags?



Thanks ArmCandyLuvr! I will google these bags. The bag was only 4 euros (I live in Europe), so I was tempted to buy it .


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello Experts!

I don't remember the exact name of the bag. Please help me identify this. Thank you!


----------



## Lyndzer Torte

Can someone identify this Brighton for me? Name/style? Thank you!


----------



## almostalovestor

I got this black leather clutch type bag at a thrift store thinking it seemed nice. It has a blue and orange SAMPLE tag inside but no indication of who made it. It has a ring for a non existent strap on just one side. I was thinking Cole Haan based on hardware and general shape?


----------



## desdes

Dying to know what Kooba this is. I’m not sure what year it’s from, but I would guess within the past few years. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## putot

Hey guys! Sorry for the blurred photo, I just screen grabbed it. Would any of you know what bag this is?


----------



## Midorini

Hello! I’m new here, i’m italian so excuse me if my english is a little bad, i need help to identify a bag i want so bad! 
I uploaded the image, the shape is well shown in the photo, but in the front you can’t see the classic “Furla” clip, i don’t think anyway that’s a Furla bag, cause the shape and the handle aren’t like this in the Furla’s bag i’ve seen so far, please help me in everyway you can! Thank you, i’ll thank you thousand times if you find the exact bag!


----------



## jayjay77

putot said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for the blurred photo, I just screen grabbed it. Would any of you know what bag this is?



Not 100% sure but it looks like the small Gucci padlock. The metallic version would be prior season (not current)


----------



## dgphoto

Hello, looking to find out what brand of bag this purse charm is from. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Portchop123

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread but for some reason I'm getting a message saying that I have insufficient privileges to start a thread. I have messaged Vlad but I have not received a response back.

I have a F.M. Allen handbag that I am trying to find out more information one. I know it is from a boutique store in NYC that is no longer there. Has anyone else seen a bag like this and is it worth anything. Thank you in advance for your time and help.


----------



## Rouge H

I don’t know about the designer but the bag is cute.


----------



## StephB59

Hi
Could anyone tell me what this brand/logo is?
The bag it's on is high quality leather and the lining has the flower logo on


----------



## KhayB

Hi, I was recently in Dolce and Gabbana in Cannes and I saw a bag that I forgot to ask the name of. It’s slim and the chain can be taken off to be used as a clutch. The top was removable and you could buy different tops to put on it. There were some beautifully decorated tops. Unfortunately I hav returned home where there are no Dolce and Gabbana stores. Would someone be able to assist me with the name of that particular bag? It was in the Showcase  near to the cashier...


----------



## ceriseluster

Anyone knows the name of the clutch she is holding??


----------



## Tinn3rz

Would greatly appreciate it if someone could tell me what bag Leighton Meester is holding. Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Tinn3rz said:


> Would greatly appreciate it if someone could tell me what bag Leighton Meester is holding. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4211379


Looks like the Delvaux Cool Box.


----------



## Tinn3rz

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the Delvaux Cool Box.



Thank you!!! [emoji5] I see the D on the side now.


----------



## Monique1004

putot said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for the blurred photo, I just screen grabbed it. Would any of you know what bag this is?



Not the exact bag but closest looking one I found is Furla metropolis mini.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

putot said:


> Hey guys! Sorry for the blurred photo, I just screen grabbed it. Would any of you know what bag this is?


This is also not exactly right but it reminds me of this Henri Bendel WOC:


----------



## srtalautrec

Hi everyone! Can someone help me? I want to know which brand (if it is a known brand or not) is this. I attach a pic. It says LL in the golden sheet and inside it appears LL original london. Does anyone know this brand? Thank you so much!


----------



## Pintito

Hi

Can anyone tell me what bag this is?


----------



## peninsulam

My aunt asked me to help her sell this Stuart Weitzman patent leather baguette from the mid-2010s but I can't find anything like it online. Would anyone be able to help me identify it?


----------



## scbear00

Hey all!  I cannot find a specific thread for Tom Ford bags, but I am trying to find the style name of this bag.  Does anyone know?

Thanks in advance 

https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...-grained-leather-tote-jcR03XLv1nU-zeKRvGlSdpY


----------



## Encore Hermes

Anyone know what bag Angelina Jolie is carrying? Thanks in advance


----------



## lenarmc

Encore Hermes said:


> Anyone know what bag Angelina Jolie is carrying? Thanks in advance



Smythson


----------



## ixelor

Hi!

I would appreciate a little bit of help in finding out some information about an older purse of mine. Here is the little bit of information I do know about this purse: It was purchased at a genuine fur and leather store in Colorado 6-8 years ago. As far as I know, the store sold other brands but did not produce their own goods, and has since closed to my knowledge.

I am including a couple of pictures of the bag, and my camera skills are lacking a bit. It is a navy blue color, a bit lighter than the photo would suggest. The animal print on it (appearing super shiny in photo) is not patent leather or anything like that, in fact it's incredibly soft and almost fuzzy in the 'cracks'. 

The inside label is in the other photo, and the word beneath the label is just 'handbags'.

If anyone could decipher what brand this might be, I'd appreciate it greatly, as I am trying to determine if this purse has any value and whether or not it is made out of some sort of genuine animal hide.

Thank you!


----------



## indianowl

Hi, can anyone tell me what this is? Thanks x


----------



## mkr

indianowl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what this is? Thanks x



The sign in the background says Jennifer Meyer so it may be her.


----------



## Missaggie

Phillip Lim


----------



## Encore Hermes

lenarmc said:


> Smythson


Thank you!


----------



## KathrynS

indianowl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what this is? Thanks x


Philip Lim Alix


----------



## 12punica34

Hi,
does someone know those hand bags? I guess some of them could be LV?!


----------



## doni

12punica34 said:


> Hi,
> does someone know those hand bags? I guess some of them could be LV?!


Top and red are Yves Saint Laurent, the Y clutch, I believe they may have reissued it? (it is a vintage design)


----------



## 12punica34

Oh ye, your are right, it was my first thought but then I thought it's a V... thanks Do you know the name of it?
Edit: Nvm it's ysl ligne y macho


----------



## doni

12punica34 said:


> Oh ye, your are right, it was my first thought but then I thought it's a V... thanks Do you know the name of it?


As I said, it is the Y clutch


----------



## bellebellebelle19

12punica34 said:


> Hi,
> does someone know those hand bags? I guess some of them could be LV?!


The big navy bag is the LV Artsy in empreinte.


----------



## SherryF

While shopping in Hermes, Sevres store, I saw a woman carrying this bag.  It is NOT Hermes.  I asked her what it was and she tokd me a brand that sounded like Helman or something like that.  She had purchased it in Korea.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SherryF said:


> While shopping in Hermes, Sevres store, I saw a woman carrying this bag.  It is NOT Hermes.  I asked her what it was and she tokd me a brand that sounded like Helman or something like that.  She had purchased it in Korea.


That bag is Hermes! It's the Halzan in size 31. You must've misheard her; check it out here: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/halzan-31-bag-H070428CKBI/


----------



## Monique1004

SherryF said:


> While shopping in Hermes, Sevres store, I saw a woman carrying this bag.  It is NOT Hermes.  I asked her what it was and she tokd me a brand that sounded like Helman or something like that.  She had purchased it in Korea.



That is Hermés halzan. It is a Hermès bag if it is authentic.


----------



## SherryF

Hi. Sorry, you are so right!  

My apologies.  I think she was trying to tell me she had Not bought it at that Hermes boutique,  but rather, in Soith Korea.

I so appreciate your response!


----------



## SherryF

You are correct 

I think she was trying to tell me that she had not bought it at that Hermes.

It was gorgeous in person


----------



## Monique1004

SherryF said:


> You are correct
> 
> I think she was trying to tell me that she had not bought it at that Hermes.
> 
> It was gorgeous in person



One of my most favorite Hermès bag.


----------



## neal massey

Please help ID the era and style of this bag....
item: Fifth Avenue Handbags
seller: found in storage locker
era: ?
style: ?


----------



## bokkie

Hi everyone, I hope this is the right place to ask. I found this bag on a site that is notorious for selling fakes... Does anyone know if this is a copy of an actual designer bag? And if so, what’s the brand and model? Thanks in advance


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bokkie said:


> Hi everyone, I hope this is the right place to ask. I found this bag on a site that is notorious for selling fakes... Does anyone know if this is a copy of an actual designer bag? And if so, what’s the brand and model? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 4233900


It looks like the Balenciaga XS bazar bag, but I don't think Balenciaga ever released one in that color.


----------



## Onyx_Moon

Im desperately trying to figure out who makes this little belt bag. I’d appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you.


----------



## Liz9249

I hope I post this correctly so bear with me!  Can anyone tell me anything about this Zac Posen bag or what it may sell for these days in great used condition?  I think its leather and croc but I cant find any images of similar bags to get more info.  Thanks!


----------



## Onyx_Moon

Anyone know who makes this one?


----------



## RP56

Hi, can anyone help with some information about this Bruno Magli bag?  Dimensions are 6x4.5x4.5; labeled "Bruno Magli / Bologna / Made in Italy / Genuine Leather."  From my MIL's collection, hoping to find out approximate year to know whether it qualifies as vintage, and/or any other thoughts about it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vicki ribal

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


I have a Italian made expressly for Meier and frank Portland Oregon that all the info I have. I’ve tried everything to maybe get a designers name. I’m pretty sure it’s vintage. Can I post?


----------



## Vicki ribal

I apologize if I’m not posting correctly am a newbie to the forum. I have a black purse I bought at my local goodwill paid $2.50 I noticed the tag on the inside of the purse read “ Italian leather made expressly for Meier and Frank Portland Oregon “ I’ve tried everything I’m always hitting a brick wall. I’d really like to know whom designed my purse. Meier & Frank has been gone since the late 1980’s 1990’s bought out by Macy’s. So it’s a vintage. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to ID my bag? Thank you ——v


----------



## Vicki ribal

Thank you! But I have no idea what sub-category to put my bag. Any suggestions?


----------



## HI5O

Vicki ribal said:


> Thank you! But I have no idea what sub-category to put my bag. Any suggestions?



The only thing I can think of would be contacting the historical society who might be able to provide you with a starting point. http://archiveswest.orbiscascade.org/ark:/80444/xv37638


----------



## Vicki ribal

Ok I’m going to try to post my request here. Would appreciate any feedback on the identifying my bag. I don’t have a lot to go on except for the inside sewn in tag. The tag reads “made in Italy expressly for Meier and Frank inc” Meier & Frank have not been in business since the late 80’s maybe the 90’s. It is leather the bag is vintage well made thank you I value your feedback


----------



## Vicki ribal

I’m sorry I didn’t mean to send 3 of the same photo.


----------



## sdkitty

can anyone id this bag halle berry is carrying?  someone suggested Henry Beguelin.  I did a search and found some with similar aesthetics but not this particular style.


----------



## stormbell

Hi!  Does anyone know BCBG Max Azaria names their bags?  I'm sorting through my purses and I'd like to know what I have 

Thank you!!


----------



## 5elle

Spotted in the wild and was too embarrassed to ask the owner what this is but
All help appreciated - thank you so much!


----------



## stormbell

stormbell said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know BCBG Max Azaria names their bags?  I'm sorting through my purses and I'd like to know what I have
> 
> Thank you!!


Oh man, go self for research.  
Seems to be the BCBG Max Azaria Astor


----------



## lenarmc

sdkitty said:


> can anyone id this bag halle berry is carrying?  someone suggested Henry Beguelin.  I did a search and found some with similar aesthetics but not this particular style.


Thomas Wylde Santa Cruz. Good luck finding it!


----------



## sdkitty

lenarmc said:


> Thomas Wylde Santa Cruz. Good luck finding it!


thanks!
there is actually one on ebay but getting a better look at it, while I like the aesthetic of it, I'm not sure it would be functional for me
Interesting to learn it's from 2009.  Looking at the picture I saw originally I couldn't tell if it was an old photo or more current


----------



## Lbsmith

Can someone ID this tote/backpack?  Not sure if it's designer.  Thanks!


----------



## justinsmoustache

Hi all.  Any idea what decade this Whiting and Davis could possibly be from?  The closure seems unique compared to others I've looked at online.  Dimensions are 4x5." Strap drop is 3.5"  Thank you kindly!


----------



## Molly0

Any idea what I have here?


----------



## jamamcg

Lbsmith said:


> Can someone ID this tote/backpack?  Not sure if it's designer.  Thanks!



Looks like Alexander McQueen De Manta backpack


----------



## zuzu maxx

Does anybody know who makes this bag? TIA!


----------



## zuzu maxx

srtalautrec said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone help me? I want to know which brand (if it is a known brand or not) is this. I attach a pic. It says LL in the golden sheet and inside it appears LL original london. Does anyone know this brand? Thank you so much!



It might be a vintage Launer London. You could contact them. They've been in business since the 40s and we're very popular in the 70s.


----------



## Lbsmith

jamamcg said:


> Looks like Alexander McQueen De Manta backpack


You are correct...and awesome!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zuzu maxx said:


> View attachment 4255638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know who makes this bag? TIA!


The Tara Zadeh "Azar" clutch


----------



## Livelarge11

Well made, heavy.  Trying to find out the brand.


----------



## punam4u

Can someone please help me identify this bag. Initially I thought it was a Prada Cahier shoulder bag but after comparing pics against their site i think its not.


----------



## mallomar

Anyone know about Mandarina Duck? Got this wallet at a thrift store, but I'm not sure it's authentic, since many hours of Googling haven't  turned up anything like it. Orange fabric is probably nylon, black portions appear to be rubber. I did find a wallet online that was a similar style -- same layout/pockets/shape etc., but made of leather. Thanks for any info or suggestions.


----------



## Elml

Is there someone who could help me find some information on this? After searching and searching and searching,the only thing I can come up with,is that it is possibly from Rosenfeld Purse Company. However,even that,I am not sure of.


----------



## KoalaAu

Hi i am new here and i am trying to find this bag for ages. Please help me identify the brand please. Thanks in advance


----------



## AL10

Can someone identify the bag in this Gucci video?


----------



## lenarmc

AL10 said:


> Can someone identify the bag in this Gucci video?




Simple-Gucci Bamboo Top Handle Bag.


----------



## eunaddict

I've been seeing this bag around me a lot and have fallen in love. By chance, randomly found a photo of a friend of a friend carrying it. Any ideas?


----------



## houseof999

eunaddict said:


> I've been seeing this bag around me a lot and have fallen in love. By chance, randomly found a photo of a friend of a friend carrying it. Any ideas?


Loewe puzzle bag.


----------



## Abbyrife1316

Anyone know what brand this purse could be? I've had it for a while, recieved it as a Christmas present a few years back but I am not very familar with purse brands. Thanks !


----------



## papertiger

Livelarge11 said:


> View attachment 4256090
> View attachment 4256091
> View attachment 4256091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well made, heavy.  Trying to find out the brand.



It could be a vintage Fior (Italian). I had one that was similar and it had a Fior sticker. As you say, beautifully made


----------



## Superdancingbunny

Hi beautiful ladies,

Could someone help me to identify the bag in the picture? I’ve been searching around on the web (including reverse image search) but to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## lesAdrets

Onyx_Moon said:


> Im desperately trying to figure out who makes this little belt bag. I’d appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you.


Hi, it's Nasty Gal, Night Journey Belt Bag


----------



## CourtneyN_Y_C

Can anyone help identify this bag?

Thanks


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CourtneyN_Y_C said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag?
> 
> Thanks


Is that Mrs. Maisel? It's likely a vintage bag and now one-of-a-kind. I remember reading somewhere that to keep the authenticity of the era, they tried to source as much of the costumes from the 50s as possible. Apparently it's much easier to do with bags and shoes, but clothes are washed and worn too much so they had to make all her clothes from scratch. 

I'd recommend looking on etsy or ebay for vintage frame handbags, and maybe add the keywords lucite or tortoiseshell handle. But if you like new, Clare V has a lovely and similar-looking bag they call the Le Box bag.


----------



## CourtneyN_Y_C

Any ideas as to who's bag this is ? . . . . or a source?


----------



## christinyl88

Hi Ladies,

I found this nice looking shoulder bag on someone that resembles a Chanel.  

Could you tell me what bag is this ?
Thank you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CourtneyN_Y_C said:


> Any ideas as to who's bag this is ? . . . . or a source?


I replied to your first request on the previous page.


----------



## sandin

Can you help identify the style name of this Brahmin?


----------



## zayzayc

eunaddict said:


> I've been seeing this bag around me a lot and have fallen in love. By chance, randomly found a photo of a friend of a friend carrying it. Any ideas?



Loewe bag


----------



## christinyl88

Hi Ladies,

Anyone recognize this Chanel look alike should bag?

Thank you


----------



## zayzayc

sandin said:


> Can you help identify the style name of this Brahmin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287916
> View attachment 4287917



This is an Eva bag from Brahmin [emoji4]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

can somebody help me id this bag? thanks


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I got this from Vogue at Apple News. Looks like an Hermes Birkin 25, but something looks different  about it. I don’t see the middle seam at the bottom of the handles, the proportions seem strange. Is this a 25 or another bag?


----------



## mm0070

Hi, can anyone identify this bag please? There are no tags or logos anywhere. 
Photo: https://ibb.co/VpDvrGt


----------



## MonsterKitten

Hello everyone  

Please can you identify this handbag? Please see uploaded file. Thank you for your help?


----------



## RahRahRed

Hi y'all! Can anyone please identify this duffel bag? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## MonsterKitten

RahRahRed said:


> View attachment 4292433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi y'all! Can anyone please identify this duffel bag? Thanks for any help!!



It looks to me like a longchamp pliage neo - similar to the design but can not locate that exact colour match.


----------



## lulu_ma

I’m trying to locate this zip up that Gemma’s Chan is wearing wrapped around her waist. Can fashionista help me id the brand? Apologies for posting this in thread   I couldn’t find a more relevant one...


----------



## Blkwids

i know this is a shot in the dark but I figured somebody on this forum might know.  I saw a purse in a coffee shop and have been trying to identify the brand since.  It was a camel colored bag, appeared to be leather, and had a very distinct gold rectangle plate on the front.  The plate had small engraved writing on it, maybe 3 or 4 lines but I couldn’t make out what it said.  Does anyone know the brand?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Blkwids said:


> i know this is a shot in the dark but I figured somebody on this forum might know.  I saw a purse in a coffee shop and have been trying to identify the brand since.  It was a camel colored bag, appeared to be leather, and had a very distinct gold rectangle plate on the front.  The plate had small engraved writing on it, maybe 3 or 4 lines but I couldn’t make out what it said.  Does anyone know the brand?


Sounds like it could be Marc Jacobs - he had a line of bags with a plate for the logo


----------



## lenarmc

lulu_ma said:


> I’m trying to locate this zip up that Gemma’s Chan is wearing wrapped around her waist. Can fashionista help me id the brand? Apologies for posting this in thread   I couldn’t find a more relevant one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295426



It’s from a brand called Scotch&Soda. 

https://www.shopbop.com/reversible-print-bomber-jacket-scotch/vp/v=1/1515783063.htm


----------



## lawgirl

Can anyone ID this bag? Would appreciate any help!!


----------



## zayzayc

lawgirl said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Would appreciate any help!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296744



Hi! It looks like an Hermes Inspired Lindy bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lawgirl said:


> Can anyone ID this bag? Would appreciate any help!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296744





zayzayc said:


> Hi! It looks like an Hermes Inspired Lindy bag.



It's actually the Loewe Hammock, which is indeed very similar to the Lindy! The only thing is I don't believe that woman's bag is an authentic Hammock. There are brands on Instagram that sell dupes like that.


----------



## lulu_ma

lenarmc said:


> It’s from a brand called Scotch&Soda.
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/reversible-print-bomber-jacket-scotch/vp/v=1/1515783063.htm


thanks!!!


----------



## Lynn2235

I hope I’m doing this correctly...I’m looking for an everyday bag and want to treat myself to something nice. I came across this picture of actress Julie Bowen and love her bag. Does anyone know designer and name of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Lynn2235 said:


> View attachment 4298363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I’m doing this correctly...I’m looking for an everyday bag and want to treat myself to something nice. I came across this picture of actress Julie Bowen and love her bag. Does anyone know designer and name of this bag? Thank you!


It's the Paraty by Chloe.


----------



## Lynn2235

leechiyong said:


> It's the Paraty by Chloe.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Does anyone know the name of the bag Becca is wearing from the Netflix show “You?” It is hard to tell from the picture but it is a silver chain dangling from the top.


----------



## kcorby

I know it’s not the best photo but I’ve been looking for this bag forever and cannot identify the brand or anything! If anyone knows, please help me! I appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## Oliver11

kcorby said:


> I know it’s not the best photo but I’ve been looking for this bag forever and cannot identify the brand or anything! If anyone knows, please help me! I appreciate it, thank you.



Sorry i cant help with the bag, but I would suggest you post it into this thread - its specifically for people looking to identify bags!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


----------



## Hannahhcz

Does anyone know what brand is this bag Hannah McKay wore in Dexter episode "Dresscode" please?


----------



## kcorby

Oliver11 said:


> Sorry i cant help with the bag, but I would suggest you post it into this thread - its specifically for people looking to identify bags!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## kcorby

I hope I’m doing this post right, but I’m looking for this bag! I know it’s not the greatest photo, but any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Purseluver2019

Can anyone identify the maker and model of this brand?


----------



## Antigone

Is that the Fendi Peekaboo?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purseluver2019 said:


> Can anyone identify the maker and model of this brand?



Michael kors outlet version of Hamilton satchel ?


----------



## Shelby33

I think it's Fendi?


----------



## jupiter12

Hi everyone. Can someone please help me identify the name of this Henri Bidel shoulder bag and/or what season it is from? It has a gunmetal olive greenish tone and the interior is pink. Gold hardware. I can’t find any info online after days of trying. Perhaps someone is familiar with it!? Thank you!


----------



## jupiter12

sorry...autocorrect misspelled Henri Bendel


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antigone said:


> Is that the Fendi Peekaboo?





Shelby33 said:


> I think it's Fendi?



I was thinking MK because the plate looks a MK plate, but I don’t know Fendi bags so maybe it is one. [emoji848]


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> I was thinking MK because the plate looks a MK plate, but I don’t know Fendi bags so maybe it is one. [emoji848]


When I zoomed in I thought I could see the Fs, but I don't know Fendi either!


----------



## lenarmc

The bag is definitely a Michael Kors Bag. It’s the weekender. I found this picture of it on eBay.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4305949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is definitely a Michael Kors Bag. It’s the weekender. I found this picture of it on eBay.



Great! Glad you solved the mystery. So MK was right, but different style.


----------



## Koe

A friend asked me to sell a bag she purchased. It appears to be real. Until I looked inside of the bag and saw it had a "made in china" tag. Which raised a red flag with me. Upon returning the bag to the friend her husband said he had found info that when Isabella Fiore first started out, her bags were made in china & then shipped to her to have all the hardware put on them. And let me tell ya, this things has its share of hardware & is heavy. I am really hoping this little tidbit of information is true. I have seen this purse online in websites for sale for a nice little price. but nobody mentions a "made in China" tag on the inside. Is this information true about this bag? There is "Isabella Fiore" logos all over the bag & where they are supposed to be. But my store name is on the line with this bag & I don't want to sell a fake.


----------



## Koe

Hi everyone! I am new to this. A friend asked me to sell her bag for her. She had purchased it & paid a heafty price from a personal owner. I was all ready to do this & excited to until I opened it and saw it said "made in China". I returned the bag to her. Her husband said he did some research and said that when Isabella Fiore first started she did have her bags made in China & then sent to her to add the hardware, labels, ect. I cannot find that information anywhere on the internet. I have although found the bag in several online shops for sale at a nice little price. No info is given that the bag was made in china. All the hardware is stamped Isabella Fiore like it should be. I just want to be sure cuz my shop is backing this product to sale & I don't want to be selling a fake.


----------



## Shelby33

Koe said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this. A friend asked me to sell her bag for her. She had purchased it & paid a heafty price from a personal owner. I was all ready to do this & excited to until I opened it and saw it said "made in China". I returned the bag to her. Her husband said he did some research and said that when Isabella Fiore first started she did have her bags made in China & then sent to her to add the hardware, labels, ect. I cannot find that information anywhere on the internet. I have although found the bag in several online shops for sale at a nice little price. No info is given that the bag was made in china. All the hardware is stamped Isabella Fiore like it should be. I just want to be sure cuz my shop is backing this product to sale & I don't want to be selling a fake.


I have 2 authentic that say 'made in china'.


----------



## Shelby33

Koe said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this. A friend asked me to sell her bag for her. She had purchased it & paid a heafty price from a personal owner. I was all ready to do this & excited to until I opened it and saw it said "made in China". I returned the bag to her. Her husband said he did some research and said that when Isabella Fiore first started she did have her bags made in China & then sent to her to add the hardware, labels, ect. I cannot find that information anywhere on the internet. I have although found the bag in several online shops for sale at a nice little price. No info is given that the bag was made in china. All the hardware is stamped Isabella Fiore like it should be. I just want to be sure cuz my shop is backing this product to sale & I don't want to be selling a fake.


Also the bags that were frequently faked were the tattoo bags. This one looks good to me.


----------



## Shelby33

jupiter12 said:


> Hi everyone. Can someone please help me identify the name of this Henri Bidel shoulder bag and/or what season it is from? It has a gunmetal olive greenish tone and the interior is pink. Gold hardware. I can’t find any info online after days of trying. Perhaps someone is familiar with it!? Thank you!


The only Henri Bendel bag I see with ruffles is the Lolita bag, but the shape and strap are wrong.


----------



## Shelby33

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4305949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is definitely a Michael Kors Bag. It’s the weekender. I found this picture of it on eBay.


Am I the only one who sees the F pattern?


----------



## blumexblumen

Hello everyone. I've been trying to figure out the brand and style of this purse. I think it was sold around the end of 2015 or the beginning of 2016? An old colleague of mine had it and I always thought it was cute but she is no longer on FB to ask about it. Thanks in advance if you are able to help!


----------



## jupiter12

can you help identify this prada bag I saw online?


----------



## Féxion Bunny

Hello! I don't know if you watch the *You're the Worst *series, but in the last episode (S05E02) Gretchen (Aya Cash) worn a beautiful black tote bag and now I am obcessed. Do you have a clue about the brand/model?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Féxion Bunny said:


> Hello! I don't know if you watch the *You're the Worst *series, but in the last episode (S05E02) Gretchen (Aya Cash) worn a beautiful black tote bag and now I am obcessed. Do you have a clue about the brand/model?
> 
> View attachment 4318729


Do you have a better picture? That photo is pretty dark!


----------



## Féxion Bunny

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Do you have a better picture? That photo is pretty dark!


Not really.  The tote is a large square. Soft leather (or similiar stuff). Medium double strap. And has a string on top for keeping the bag closed.


----------



## wwkcl

Hi! I was travelling in Japan and saw this gorgeous tote. Can someone id it for me?


----------



## Annine

wwkcl said:


> Hi! I was travelling in Japan and saw this gorgeous tote. Can someone id it for me?



Hi wwkcl, pretty sure it‘s the Celine Twisted Cabas. Unfortunately it was discontinued...


----------



## wwkcl

Annine said:


> Hi wwkcl, pretty sure it‘s the Celine Twisted Cabas. Unfortunately it was discontinued...


Wow this thread is amazing! Thank you so much- you have put me out of my misery! I had been thinking about it for weeks!


----------



## christinemliu

Féxion Bunny said:


> Not really.  The tote is a large square. Soft leather (or similiar stuff). Medium double strap. And has a string on top for keeping the bag closed.
> 
> View attachment 4319026
> View attachment 4319027


It's hard to say, but it could be the Aesther Ekme drawstring envelope tote bag:
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...ope-tote-bag-item-12728095.aspx?storeid=10553


----------



## fruitybunch

@wwkcl that's a nice tote bag!


----------



## Féxion Bunny

christinemliu said:


> It's hard to say, but it could be the Aesther Ekme drawstring envelope tote bag:
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...ope-tote-bag-item-12728095.aspx?storeid=10553



I liked the bag you linked, but it isn't the same. I got another image from the new episode.


----------



## houseof999

Féxion Bunny said:


> I liked the bag you linked, but it isn't the same. I got another image from the new episode.
> View attachment 4321251


Maybe this one? 

http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/premium-leather-drawstring-tote-bag-6590411


----------



## christinemliu

houseof999 said:


> Maybe this one?
> 
> http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/premium-leather-drawstring-tote-bag-6590411


Nice find! Looks like it to me...whoa, and that price...


----------



## Féxion Bunny

houseof999 said:


> Maybe this one?
> 
> http://www.topshop.com/en/tsuk/product/premium-leather-drawstring-tote-bag-6590411



OMFG! Thank you so much! But out of stock. :'(


----------



## KCeboKing

So I know this bag is from Target, but not sure which brand from Target? Can anyone help? I went to look but it was gone and I’m dying to find it! TIA!


----------



## Disko

Can anyone identify this logo for me ? 

I have found some mom's bags, and she always bought good stuff, with her main collection being by best bag makers out there, Burberry, Ferragamo, Mulberry, etc

I found  old stash of her bags, and there are 4 models of this manufacturer with this logo on the picture 

What confuses me is the fact that bags are pretty decent in making, real leather, nice craftsmanship, but they seem retro, with some old solutions for closing (regular snaps instead of magnets), attaching belts and so on, like they are from 80's, or 90's 

Help would be appreciated very much, thanks in advance


----------



## Sachi143

Hello
Please can you help identify this bag. It was listed as Mulberry briefcase style satchel bag but I'm unable to find any references to this bag online. Also this bag is supposed to be a two way bag as in it can used as a crossbody and backpack but I'm not sure if this is possible. Secondly, there are two buckles at the back side of this bag please can you let me know the use of these two bucketa as well.
Shared pics of this bag with this post. 
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Tiehaa

I’m scratching my head as to what this purse is.  can anyone help identify?


----------



## Shoppinmel

Are you serious? Why would you want a bag with Gucci spelled wrong??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tiehaa said:


> I’m scratching my head as to what this purse is.  can anyone help identify?


It's a Gucci bag from recent seasons. You might be able to find it still!


----------



## pjhm

Yes, it's a Gucci, they are selling them now on their website and you can see them in department stores.


----------



## Shoppinmel

pjhm said:


> Yes, it's a Gucci, they are selling them now on their website and you can see them in department stores.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's a Gucci bag from recent seasons. You might be able to find it still!


Ok, so I am obviously not a Gucci girl, but why on earth would they make a bag like this and why would anyone  buy it? It just looks like a replica.


----------



## snibor

Shoppinmel said:


> Ok, so I am obviously not a Gucci girl, but why on earth would they make a bag like this and why would anyone  buy it? It just looks like a replica.



Spoof on replicas


----------



## Tiehaa

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's a Gucci bag from recent seasons. You might be able to find it still!





pjhm said:


> Yes, it's a Gucci, they are selling them now on their website and you can see them in department stores.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## lenarmc

Shoppinmel said:


> Ok, so I am obviously not a Gucci girl, but why on earth would they make a bag like this and why would anyone  buy it? It just looks like a replica.



A Gucci SA explained the misspelling to me. On social media, there were people using the hashtag Guccyfied spelled with a y as opposed to the i. So, Gucci ran with it. The design house had a whole line based on Guccy. I’ve personally seen them in stor/boutique, but that was about a year ago.


----------



## Shoppinmel

lenarmc said:


> A Gucci SA explained the misspelling to me. On social media, there were people using the hashtag Guccyfied spelled with a y as opposed to the i. So, Gucci ran with it. The design house had a whole line based on Guccy. I’ve personally seen them in stor/boutique, but that was about a year ago.



Seems ridiculous to me for them to make a bag that people who don't follow Gucci will think is a replica. That's just my opinion of course!


----------



## Shelby33

Sachi143 said:


> Hello
> Please can you help identify this bag. It was listed as Mulberry briefcase style satchel bag but I'm unable to find any references to this bag online. Also this bag is supposed to be a two way bag as in it can used as a crossbody and backpack but I'm not sure if this is possible. Secondly, there are two buckles at the back side of this bag please can you let me know the use of these two bucketa as well.
> Shared pics of this bag with this post.
> Thank you so much for your help.


Try posting your question here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/page-185


----------



## TIV P

Could somebody please help identify the type/model of this Alexander Mcqueen Purse?


----------



## HI5O

This one is a real stretch because I don’t even have a photo but hoping someone out there might know or even have this bag. It’s a Melie Bianco faux pebbled leather satchel/bag that I saw a woman carrying in a sort of dusty blue color. It had a top zipper, two front zip pockets and 2 flat straps with a decent length strap drop so you could carry it on your shoulder.  I recall seeing some studs on the bag as well. As the lady carrying it was paying I noticed the interior was a cream polka dot lining and I did manage to see the Melie Bianco label on the inside zipper compartment. Any possible leads would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## HI5O

Sorry one more. It was on the episode Twelve Seconds on A Million Little Things carries by Ashley. It’s a black tote with scalloped edging. Thanks!


----------



## Jollyberry78

duplicate post.


----------



## Jollyberry78

HI5O said:


> This one is a real stretch because I don’t even have a photo but hoping someone out there might know or even have this bag. It’s a Melie Bianco faux pebbled leather satchel/bag that I saw a woman carrying in a sort of dusty blue color. It had a top zipper, two front zip pockets and 2 flat straps with a decent length strap drop so you could carry it on your shoulder.  I recall seeing some studs on the bag as well. As the lady carrying it was paying I noticed the interior was a cream polka dot lining and I did manage to see the Melie Bianco label on the inside zipper compartment. Any possible leads would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!




This one?
https://www.tradesy.com/i/melie-bia...tealblue-vegan-leather-shoulder-bag/17962762/

If you aren't already doing so, maybe set up an alert on eBay so you'll be notified of it being for sale?
I'd also scour eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Thredup, and other similar type resale e-shops.
Good luck, hope you find it eventually.


----------



## HI5O

Jollyberry78 said:


> This one?
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/melie-bia...tealblue-vegan-leather-shoulder-bag/17962762/
> 
> If you aren't already doing so, maybe set up an alert on eBay so you'll be notified of it being for sale?
> I'd also scour eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark, Thredup, and other similar type resale e-shops.
> Good luck, hope you find it eventually.



Thanks so much! It might be it!


----------



## houseof999

Féxion Bunny said:


> OMFG! Thank you so much! But out of stock. :'(


This isn't exactly same but ZARA has a new drawstring tote bag that I thought you I might like! 

https://www.zara.com/us/en/leather-shopper-p16081304.html


----------



## sarahnana

HI5O said:


> Sorry one more. It was on the episode Twelve Seconds on A Million Little Things carries by Ashley. It’s a black tote with scalloped edging. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335228



My friend has a similar one from Kate Spade, purchased in summer 2017


----------



## HI5O

sarahnana said:


> My friend has a similar one from Kate Spade, purchased in summer 2017



Thanks, I’ll check it out. I know they had one with large scallops but perhaps I missed this one!


----------



## Ash2008

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!





misskiesha said:


> I can't seem to find the name of that Marc by Marc Jacobs cluth anywhere. I know the print is called "jumble logo" though.





Please


----------



## Ash2008

Can anyone please help me identify this handbag it has a red leather inside and says made in Paris.


----------



## Ash2008

April in Paris!!!  Found it!!


----------



## shelzbags

Hello Identifiers!
Can you tell me the name of this Michael Kors? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mairilee

I am de cluttering and have come across some old purses of my grandmothers. 
She loved to buy purses from Holt Renfew in Canada in the 50's and 60's.

I have found some lovely purses, but this one in particular, I cannot figure out the name brand?  Do you recognize it from the logo inside the purse?  If so, please let me know what it is.

Thank you for your time


----------



## christinemliu

shelzbags said:


> Hello Identifiers!
> Can you tell me the name of this Michael Kors? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341760
> View attachment 4341760
> View attachment 4341761


You could also try posting on the Michael Kors thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/162433/


----------



## manderz

Hello! I saw this photo today on Everlane’s Instagram stories and love this woman’s duffle purse. Any idea of who makes it? thanks!


----------



## Muriel.heslop

Hi, first time here. My mom had an amazing collection of bags and I’m starting to sell them on eBay. She loved quality and there’s an assortment of heavy hitters (like Bottega Veneta) and unique artisan stuff.  I found this one and don’t know anything about it. Inside is silk and feels like leather; I’m not sure what the outside is.  Bag would’ve been from the late 1980s or before.  Anyone want to take a stab?


----------



## pink_lemongrass

Hi Everyone! I am dying to buy this bag - can you, please, help identifying the brand?
Many thanks!!!
https://66.media.tumblr.com/e32a0a63fc20a957222df1b05e57d3d7/tumblr_pj2g0jg3WC1roamg4o1_1280.jpg

Thank you, MamaSleepy, for your suggestions:  i got the pic from this website: https://aliceinwondercloset.tumblr.com but it is just a website with cool pics - nothing more. The picture with the bag was posted on December 8, 2018.


----------



## MamaSleepy

pink_lemongrass said:


> Hi Everyone! I am dying to buy this bag - can you, please, help identifying the brand?
> Many thanks!!!
> https://66.media.tumblr.com/e32a0a63fc20a957222df1b05e57d3d7/tumblr_pj2g0jg3WC1roamg4o1_1280.jpg


It may be helpful if you include where you pulled the photo? Is it dated so we'd know if the bag was current? Just a couple of suggestions.


----------



## MamaSleepy

It's a Celine Iconic 2018SS Runway purse in beige. 
I did a reverse image search on Google and it came right up. Lucky you! Usually searches for my interests aren't as easy.


----------



## pink_lemongrass

OMG!!!! Thank you very much, MamaSleepy!!! You made my day!!!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

pink_lemongrass said:


> OMG!!!! Thank you very much, MamaSleepy!!! You made my day!!!!


No problem!  Just write a quick thank you note on the back of a hundred dollar bill and mail it to me inside a white security envelope which you've sealed shut with clear packing tape. 
(wink, wink)


----------



## blumexblumen

blumexblumen said:


> Hello everyone. I've been trying to figure out the brand and style of this purse. I think it was sold around the end of 2015 or the beginning of 2016? An old colleague of mine had it and I always thought it was cute but she is no longer on FB to ask about it. Thanks in advance if you are able to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317786
> View attachment 4317787


hi everyone. still trying to find this purse! if anyone can help me figure out the brand even that would be helpful. tia. ❤


----------



## MrHiway

Trying to value this cross body 6x5 inch purse. It has no tags or markings.
Thanks


----------



## Parkk

Hopefully someone can help identify this bag! Thank you!


----------



## Annine

Parkk said:


> Hopefully someone can help identify this bag! Thank you!



This looks like a Celine Belt Bag (or a bag heavily inspired by the Belt)!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ash2008 said:


> April in Paris!!!  Found it!!


Wow! An April...lucky you!


----------



## Parkk

Annine said:


> This looks like a Celine Belt Bag (or a bag heavily inspired by the Belt)!


Thank you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Found this beauty at a local consignment store


----------



## muchstuff

starrynite_87 said:


> Found this beauty at a local consignment store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356266



Don’t know the style name but it’s Tory Burch.


----------



## BabyMeerkat

Can someone help me identify which Dooney this is? Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

BabyMeerkat said:


> Can someone help me identify which Dooney this is? Thanks![emoji813]


I think it's a Dooney & Bourke Pebble Grain Mini Satchel in the color caramel:
https://www.dooney.com/pebble-grain-mini-satchel-FA979B.html


----------



## Jollyberry78

blumexblumen said:


> hi everyone. still trying to find this purse! if anyone can help me figure out the brand even that would be helpful. tia. ❤



Looks like the gold plaque says Liz Claiborne? So this one perhaps? https://poshmark.com/listing/Navy-a...D/USED&utm_campaign=1068512779&utm_source=gdm


----------



## eustaciasgarden

Can some help me ID Angelia Jolie’s bag.  I believe the pic is from Jan 2018. Thanks


----------



## HI5O

eustaciasgarden said:


> Can some help me ID Angelia Jolie’s bag.  I believe the pic is from Jan 2018. Thanks



I think I found it. Salvatore Ferragamo Top Handle Bag model code 21G849 685040 Black/Lipstick Red if you unzip the sides. Collection SS19 $2200


----------



## eustaciasgarden

HI5O said:


> I think I found it. Salvatore Ferragamo Top Handle Bag model code 21G849 685040 Black/Lipstick Red if you unzip the sides. Collection SS19 $2200





Thank you!


----------



## kithrobyn

Hoping someone can help me with this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 bag.  It is a Mark Cross top handle bag with a shoulder strap.  I am thinking it is a vintage bag because of the wear.  I can take more photos if it helps.


----------



## Fletch817

Can someone help me authenticate a Cartier handbag? I believe it is called a saddlebag. Thank you.


----------



## michelle217

Looking for an ID on this bag, from a vlog by I Love Paris on YouTube.  TIA!


----------



## blumexblumen

Jollyberry78 said:


> Looks like the gold plaque says Liz Claiborne? So this one perhaps? https://poshmark.com/listing/Navy-and-Black-Working-Tote-Bag-5ba7d2a9df030742bc85d29d?ad_partner=google&campaign_id=1068512779&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4tf179rg4AIV8iCtBh1bQwtPEAkYISABEgLkcPD_BwE&gdm_bottom=false&l_con=PREOWNED/USED&utm_campaign=1068512779&utm_source=gdm



yes! it turned out to be the liz claiborne "windsor tote"! thank you for the suggestion. now to find one in all black.


----------



## BlueBelle122

Can anyone help me find this ?? I'm selling purses my grandmother left behind and all it  says is An Exclusive Import from ItalyItaly R.N - 29063


----------



## Emilyalex

Got this passed down through my family, very curious brand, all i was told was my grandma saved alot and got it many many years ago and it was genuine crocodile or snake i cant remember. Anyone have any ideas on brand, era, cost?


----------



## EveyB

Hi, can someone help me find this bag, or which brand it is from? It is on the net-a-porter site, but they don’t sell it.


----------



## tony23

I found a really nice trifold wallet/purse. It is made in Italy. The leather and constuction seem to be very high quality. The zipper is YKK. I cannot find a single indication of brand on this item. 
Anyone have an idea of brand or value? 
Thanks! 
Tony


----------



## mgwonline

Can anyone help me with this Ralph Lauren Ricky style? I'm not sure what it's called. It reminds me of the Gucci treasure bag shape wise.


----------



## kcorby

Looking for this nude bag! Can kind of see a gold plate at bottom but I have no idea who it could be by.


----------



## Bornexpat

So Barney's sent out an email this week with this image and I cannot find this bag! Does anyone have any guesses on possible makers or names? Would really appreciate any input!


----------



## leechiyong

Bornexpat said:


> So Barney's sent out an email this week with this image and I cannot find this bag! Does anyone have any guesses on possible makers or names? Would really appreciate any input!


The maker is Llora.


----------



## redwagon44

Can anyone help ID this? I've been searching online for days!


----------



## Shelby33

Bornexpat said:


> So Barney's sent out an email this week with this image and I cannot find this bag! Does anyone have any guesses on possible makers or names? Would really appreciate any input!


Maybe Llora?


----------



## hrhkaren

Can anyone please ID this suede bag on Alexa, pls?


----------



## Mcastle34

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!





gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mcastle34

Hi there, I’m a newbie here ,been looking for this satchel/business crossbody handbag I saw in A Little Million Things show on ABC, does anybody recognize it? Thank you.






gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta


----------



## Lajka

Hi ladies, please, could you identify this blue bag?


----------



## Lajka

and...


----------



## Newbag84

Can anyone tell me the designer of this handbag please?


----------



## eustaciasgarden

I’m trying to find this bag. The blogger said the outfit was Brooks Brother’s but I don’t see the bag on the site.


----------



## lenarmc

eustaciasgarden said:


> I’m trying to find this bag. The blogger said the outfit was Brooks Brother’s but I don’t see the bag on the site.



That looks like a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily Bag.


----------



## jamamcg

mgwonline said:


> Can anyone help me with this Ralph Lauren Ricky style? I'm not sure what it's called. It reminds me of the Gucci treasure bag shape wise.



Did a quick google search and I’m coming up with Ralph Lauren Ricky Bridle Doctor bag with Sailor stripe.


----------



## eustaciasgarden

Thank you!


lenarmc said:


> That looks like a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily Bag.


----------



## mizzpiranha1

Hi can some one help me identify this bag. I know its D&B, Im guessing vintage. It has a id tag inside of bag. Thanks so much!


----------



## bag^lover

Can someone help to id the bag on Dakota Johnson?
Thank you!


----------



## nokwin

Can anyone please help me figure out the brand and style this satchel is? I have a terrible stalking picture and that's it.


----------



## nokwin

Can anyone please help me figure out the brand and style this satchel is? I have a terrible stalking picture and that's it.


----------



## gh12014

Help! can anyone identify this bag? I’ve been searching the web for hours and can’t even figure out the brand.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Purchased several years ago at Dillard’s. Embossed leather, gold interior, magnetic closure with gold logo that looks like an “M” and an “A” maybe?


----------



## mkr

Lajka said:


> and...



Not sure but maybe Dior?


----------



## mkr

gh12014 said:


> Help! can anyone identify this bag? I’ve been searching the web for hours and can’t even figure out the brand.



Maybe a Gucci Padlock?


----------



## Cuda

Can anyone identify this purse's brand? Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

Cuda said:


> Can anyone identify this purse's brand? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399192



Looks like a Brighton


----------



## Cuda

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a Brighton


Yes! It seems so! Thank you. I found it at a vintage store for $7!!  Never been used? No identifying marks other than the metal work and heart symbol/s. I love it and would be happy to buy the brand /again. Thank you!


----------



## thisgunforhire

I've been eyeing flight stewardess bags for a while, but for some reason, I can't seem to find them online! They're leather and look like camera bags.

Here are some examples:
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...cnhAhWDoJ4KHRNVC98QMwhQKBAwEA&iact=mrc&uact=8

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...cnhAhWDoJ4KHRNVC98QMwhoKBswGw&iact=mrc&uact=8

Can anyone please help identify this type of bag and where I could find them (specifically the ones used by flight stewardesses)?


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi Eagle eyes,

I saw this style bag is really good space for me and wondering is there ‘reputable’ brand has this style?

I suspect this brand might be copy cat from other brand style in cheaper price!!


TIA


----------



## ambermoon

It seems this bag is on this page only. Would love a name or something to find it somewhere else at a lower price! Tried all search words on Google! Lol. No luck! Even tried image search!


----------



## Cmgirl67

Designer or not? Can anyone identify this bag PLEASE!


----------



## Cmgirl67

Can anyone identify this bag? Looking everywhere with no luck. Help Please


----------



## Cmgirl67

Can anyone identify this purse please!


----------



## muchstuff

Cmgirl67 said:


> Can anyone identify this purse please!


Honey give them some time, you just posted fifteen minutes ago


----------



## Cmgirl67

muchstuff said:


> Honey give them some time, you just posted fifteen minutes ago


I did that mistakingly. Sorry...


----------



## Cmgirl67

Cuda said:


> Can anyone identify this purse's brand? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399192


Brighton?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cmgirl67 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? Looking everywhere with no luck. Help Please


Where did you get the picture from?


----------



## CrazyLV

I created other post and didnt realise this post has Q!!

Does anyone recognise this style if so which reputable brands please?

I suspect this brand copy cat from other brand in cheaper price and materials too!!

TIA heaps


----------



## Cmgirl67

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where did you get the picture from?


Well,its from a picture of Lori Laughlin - she was carrying it and It really caught my eye. Cant seem to find anything like it on any sites i look.


----------



## CrazyLV

It is inside mall... it is known brand to local country (Asian)


----------



## coveredcladdy

I don't know if there's a brand name bag that looks exactly like that, but it resembles the Fossil Kinley small crossbody.


----------



## Vollgold

Hi, I purchased this bag for my girlfriend and I would like to know the brand of it. It is real crocodile skin with an IRV logo inside.
Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Cuda said:


> Yes! It seems so! Thank you. I found it at a vintage store for $7!!  Never been used? No identifying marks other than the metal work and heart symbol/s. I love it and would be happy to buy the brand /again. Thank you!


If there are no labels, it might not be a Brighton, just inspired. What does the lining look like?


----------



## loveofvintage

Hello could You help me identify this logo. I got it as a gift and it looks really good but I cant identify logo. Inside leaves are letters "Pd" or "Pa".
Thanks a lot


----------



## deryarama

I think this is a See by Chloe bag, but Im not totally certain. This pic was part of a listing on Postmark that has since disappeared. Any help in identifying or suggestions on how else I can find this bag for purchase is greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Sicy

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I’m trying to find the style or name of this Kate spade purse?


----------



## christinemliu

Sicy said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place but I’m trying to find the style or name of this Kate spade purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409938


I think it's the Kate Spade Leewood Place Rainn Scallopped Tote.


----------



## Sicy

I think that’s close - but there are more of those round cutouts at the top on this bag and also it has silver feet on the bottom if that helps.


----------



## HI5O

ambermoon said:


> It seems this bag is on this page only. Would love a name or something to find it somewhere else at a lower price! Tried all search words on Google! Lol. No luck! Even tried image search!



This logo looks like it’s a Guess bag


----------



## HI5O

Cmgirl67 said:


> Designer or not? Can anyone identify this bag PLEASE!



I’m going to venture a guess that it’s a Carla Mancini tote.


----------



## HI5O

nokwin said:


> Can anyone please help me figure out the brand and style this satchel is? I have a terrible stalking picture and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397307



Maybe Cole Haan Payson line?


----------



## gloomfairy

I saw this bag on Ingrid Nielsen's NYC home tour video... including a larger area so you can see its scale on the dresser. I'm assuming it's a designer bag but honestly I have no clue, it might not be. My only thought was Chloé because of the ring, but it seems too simple of a design. If you have any idea of what this bag is, please let me know! (click thumbnail for close-up)


----------



## HI5O

HI5O said:


> I’m going to venture a guess that it’s a Carla Mancini tote.



Yup I believe it’s the Carmel Tote.


----------



## AMEJ

This handbag was seen on the show “Billions”. It looks like black leather with gold hardware and zippers. Does anyone recognize the designer?


----------



## HI5O

I know this is going to be next to impossible without any photo but I’ll just ask if anyone might know a brand of a leather daypack that this lady said she purchased in Australia. It was a light grayish color similar in shape to the Coach or MCM dome daypack. It had a front pocket possibly with a flap. I’m not sure but what stood out was that the gusseted sides of the pocket was contrasted in black. Also I believe the interior was lined in some sort of floral or print fabric. I know chances are slim to none but if any subscribers are in Australia, perhaps you might be able to give me a few hints. Thanks in advance! Next time if I ever run into her again I’ll be sure to take a photo!


----------



## Lajka

loveofvintage said:


> Hello could You help me identify this logo. I got it as a gift and it looks really good but I cant identify logo. Inside leaves are letters "Pd" or "Pa".
> Thanks a lot


Pollini.


----------



## Lajka

loveofvintage said:


> Hello could You help me identify this logo. I got it as a gift and it looks really good but I cant identify logo. Inside leaves are letters "Pd" or "Pa".
> Thanks a lot


https://i.pinimg.com/736x/c1/dd/a9/c1dda9ec772727335b7bd99ebc52c860.jpg
https://i.etsystatic.com/15254468/r/il/9e00b5/1363355671/il_794xN.1363355671_7v9r.jpg


----------



## Narnanz

Can anyone help me identify this Cole Haan...looks like an older style similar to Genevieve.


----------



## lorindaleigh

Can someone help me identify this Fossil canvas bag? It states N. 54 Original premier bag. 
Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

lorindaleigh said:


> Can someone help me identify this Fossil canvas bag? It states N. 54 Original premier bag.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426216
> View attachment 4426217


Does it have a label inside with a number...look for that on Google and it hopefully will come up with a style name. Did this with a friends thrifted bag.


----------



## lorindaleigh

Narnanz said:


> Does it have a label inside with a number...look for that on Google and it hopefully will come up with a style name. Did this with a friends thrifted bag.


Not it doesnt have a label inside.


----------



## doni

lorindaleigh said:


> Can someone help me identify this Fossil canvas bag? It states N. 54 Original premier bag.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426216
> View attachment 4426217



I guess it is the No. 54 bag?


----------



## lorindaleigh

doni said:


> I guess it is the No. 54 bag?


I dont know a lot about these purses but I do know that for awhile all of them were marked this way.


----------



## whateve

lorindaleigh said:


> Can someone help me identify this Fossil canvas bag? It states N. 54 Original premier bag.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426216
> View attachment 4426217





doni said:


> I guess it is the No. 54 bag?





lorindaleigh said:


> I dont know a lot about these purses but I do know that for awhile all of them were marked this way.


Fifty-four was Fossil's designation for a premium line they introduced several years ago. I guess they didn't sell as well as they had hoped so they discontinued them. I don't know how high the price points were.


----------



## AW007

That will be great if anyone knows their history as I believe they are vintage?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

AW007 said:


> That will be great if anyone knows their history as I believe they are vintage?


The second is a Loewe bag (that symbol is the Loewe anagram/logo), and I'm not sure about the first.


----------



## lenarmc

kittykat626 said:


> View attachment 4417999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize this logo? Or can identify this bag? Thanks in advance!



This reminds me of the Botkier symbol. Though the one on my one and only bag is closed. This one looks like 2 separate pieces.


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Hi ladies,

Do you know what bag this is? Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 443245


----------



## sonicxml

sara battaglia?


----------



## Mariapia

sonicxml said:


> sara battaglia?


It is Sara Battaglia. Good job, sonicxml!
www.sarabattaglia.com


----------



## 70+

Could someone kindly identify the designer of this clutch with "H" symbol clasp
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 . There is no designer listed on bag. Could it be Hermes? Thank you for your help.


----------



## Lbsmith

Can someone please help me identify this bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lbsmith said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433826
> View attachment 4433824


I actually don't know if that's a designer dupe, but I've seen that bag on etsy: 
https://etsy.me/2VGQ6sG


----------



## Lbsmith

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I actually don't know if that's a designer dupe, but I've seen that bag on etsy:
> https://etsy.me/2VGQ6sG



Thanks!  It sure does look like this could be the bag.  The only difference is that it looks like the lining may be a different color, which makes me believe it could be a designer dupe.


----------



## papertiger

70+ said:


> Could someone kindly identify the designer of this clutch with "H" symbol clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432709
> View attachment 4432711
> View attachment 4432713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is no designer listed on bag. Could it be Hermes? Thank you for your help.



The designer's name is inside which I can't read because it's too small on my pgone, but no, not Hermes


----------



## Staciestacie




----------



## muchstuff

Staciestacie said:


> View attachment 4437254
> View attachment 4437255



There's a thread for ID'ing bags, you may get more traffic there...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


----------



## Staciestacie

Can someone please help me identify this bag? I’m not sure if I’m posting in the right place, but I’d sure appreciate help


----------



## Staciestacie

muchstuff said:


> There's a thread for ID'ing bags, you may get more traffic there...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


Thank you for your help. I’m not sure I did it correctly, but I appreciate your response.


----------



## muchstuff

Staciestacie said:


> Thank you for your help. I’m not sure I did it correctly, but I appreciate your response.


Yes, I just saw it in the correct thread, hopefully someone will be able to help!


----------



## 70+

Thank you for your help--especially in confirming it is not Hermes.. I have attached some pictures of the lettering of the designer inside the bag.  I thought it would be Halston but the lettering seems to start with a "B".
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I believe it is from the 1980s. 
I appreciate your suggestion for trying the Gucci forum but I don't meet the requirements.



papertiger said:


> The designer's name is inside which I can't read because it's too small on my pgone, but no, not Hermes


----------



## papertiger

70+ said:


> Thank you for your help--especially in confirming it is not Hermes.. I have attached some pictures of the lettering of the designer inside the bag.  I thought it would be Halston but the lettering seems to start with a "B".
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I believe it is from the 1980s.
> I appreciate your suggestion for trying the Gucci forum but I don't meet the requirements.



Looking at the type of brass zip, what looks like antelope suede and the grosgrain interior it's more likely to be 1960s/'70s


----------



## mink

Can someone please help me identify this bag? TIA!


----------



## shesnochill

Hermès


----------



## 70+

papertiger said:


> Looking at the type of brass zip, what looks like antelope suede and the grosgrain interior it's more likely to be 1960s/'70s


Thank you for providing this information. It is very helpful.
If possible, could you provide any information in my post where I am trying identify/read  a designer imprint on a belt that is difficult to read--Biore? Bione? Pione?
It is the thread in the wardrobe accessories <https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-briore-help-reading-designer-imprint.1011309>


Thank you


----------



## Encore Hermes

I did a search and I believe it is Priore


70+ said:


> Thank you for providing this information. It is very helpful.
> If possible, could you provide any information in my post where I am trying identify/read  a designer imprint on a belt that is difficult to read--Biore? Bione? Pione?
> It is the thread in the wardrobe accessories <https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-briore-help-reading-designer-imprint.1011309>
> View attachment 4440458
> 
> Thank you


----------



## katmartin2022

Need help identifying this gorgeous bag I picked up today.  There are no markings on the bag or buckle.  The embroidery is impeccable, the leather is unbelieveably soft, the inside is double lined and super soft.  The only markings are the stamp on the inside buttons - No.8833313(A)NOATD9831628 and Made in China tag.  Any ideas?


----------



## 70+

Encore Hermes said:


> I did a search and I believe it is Priore


Thank you for this help. I did a search using Priore and could not find a designer. If you have a link or any other information I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Fairypink

mink said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? TIA!
> View attachment 4439106


I think it‘s a YSL Lulu bag


----------



## hellzbelleofthebrawl

_Was going through my Dropbox & found this bag again. I saved these images from Snapchat 4 years ago.  I've been on Google searching for over an hour to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated! _


----------



## Khly

Dear all,
I need some help identifying models of some handbags to be sold.
Thanks.


----------



## Khly

What is the name of the colour of this Longchamp bag?

Thanks.


----------



## Khly

What is the model of this Anya Hindmarch bag?


----------



## rainyarch

EveyB said:


> View attachment 4369895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can someone help me find this bag, or which brand it is from? It is on the net-a-porter site, but they don’t sell it.


I *think* it's Nico Giani in a different colour combo I can't find. This is the brown croc.


----------



## lovekatayone

hello, i mistakenly posted in the wrong area. i can't identify this handbag. any help from the collective?


----------



## EveyB

rainyarch said:


> I *think* it's Nico Giani in a different colour combo I can't find. This is the brown croc.
> View attachment 4444141


I think you are right, thanks a lot!


----------



## rainyarch

lovekatayone said:


> hello, i mistakenly posted in the wrong area. i can't identify this handbag. any help from the collective?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444297
> View attachment 4444298


Hi @lovekatayone they're by Gedebe an Italian brand, it's their Alice bag. Pretty sure the White one is the exact bag you showed, there are a number of different chestnut brown versions so not sure if it's exactly this one.


----------



## lovekatayone

rainyarch said:


> Hi @lovekatayone they're by Gedebe an Italian brand, it's their Alice bag. Pretty sure the White one is the exact bag you showed, there are a number of different chestnut brown versions so not sure if it's exactly this one.
> View attachment 4445067
> 
> View attachment 4445068


rainyarch, YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!
i've been searching and searching. you did it. omg, i'd hug you if i could. 

THANK YOU


----------



## qrcloset

Hey, I need help identifying this bag which Queen Rania has been wearing


----------



## rainyarch

lovekatayone said:


> rainyarch, YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!
> i've been searching and searching. you did it. omg, i'd hug you if i could.
> 
> THANK YOU


HaHa, you're very welcome. Post us some shots when you get yours!


----------



## jellyv

katmartin2022 said:


> The embroidery is impeccable, the* leather *is unbelieveably soft, the inside is double lined and super soft.  The only markings are the stamp on the inside buttons - No.8833313(A)NOATD9831628 and Made in China tag.  A


Can't identify, but that doesn't look like leather. It looks like a manmade material, machine embroidered. The zipper, lining, etc. point to it being a cheaply produced bag.


----------



## jerseyharicot

Hi, I came across a picture on Tumblr and love the bag in it - great for travelling. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Anyone any ideas as to the brand?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ariola

Please help me to authenticate this bag


----------



## muchstuff

Ariola said:


> View attachment 4449422
> View attachment 4449424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag


This thread is for identifying brands, not authenticating. If you know the designer you must post under that thread.


----------



## rachh2001

Hi, I picked up the handbag in the photos from a sale recently. I didn't even realise that the handle opened until I got it home and had a closer look! I've taken it to a couple of auction houses to try to find out more about it and to a local handbag expert. They all say that they've never seen anything like it before. I know we're not going to be able to find a brand but hopefully it's still okay to post? Can anyone shine any light please?


----------



## Narnanz

rachh2001 said:


> Hi, I picked up the handbag in the photos from a sale recently. I didn't even realise that the handle opened until I got it home and had a closer look! I've taken it to a couple of auction houses to try to find out more about it and to a local handbag expert. They all say that they've never seen anything like it before. I know we're not going to be able to find a brand but hopefully it's still okay to post? Can anyone shine any light please?


I have no idea but wanted to say that its the most amazing bag Ive seen in a while.


----------



## rachh2001

Narnanz said:


> I have no idea but wanted to say that its the most amazing bag Ive seen in a while.



Thank you! It was a real impulse buy and I admit I'd not looked closely at it. It's obviously quite old - if you separate the folds out on the outside of the bag it's the same colour as the inside. It would have been absolutely stunning back when it was first made. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I can find out more about it. Thank you for answering.


----------



## muchstuff

rachh2001 said:


> Hi, I picked up the handbag in the photos from a sale recently. I didn't even realise that the handle opened until I got it home and had a closer look! I've taken it to a couple of auction houses to try to find out more about it and to a local handbag expert. They all say that they've never seen anything like it before. I know we're not going to be able to find a brand but hopefully it's still okay to post? Can anyone shine any light please?


What's the purpose of the handle opening, can you guess? Is it hollow?


----------



## rachh2001

muchstuff said:


> What's the purpose of the handle opening, can you guess? Is it hollow?



Hi, I'm really not sure why it opens as it is large enough to slip a hand through if the purpose was to wear it as a bangle. The antiques dealer I saw at the weekend could fit his hand through even and his were far from dainty! The handle is hollow but there doesn't seem to be any way to store anything in it. There are two small crudely formed holes on the inside hinged part (see photo) but no stoppers or anything to enable liquid of any sort being stored in there and I can't say if they were part of the original design or have been made since. The only guess we've been able to make so far is so that the bag could be attached to something to keep it safe or to save it being kept on the floor - a kind of more extreme version of today's bag hangers - but that is only a guess.


----------



## muchstuff

rachh2001 said:


> Hi, I'm really not sure why it opens as it is large enough to slip a hand through if the purpose was to wear it as a bangle. The antiques dealer I saw at the weekend could fit his hand through even and his were far from dainty! The handle is hollow but there doesn't seem to be any way to store anything in it. There are two small crudely formed holes on the inside hinged part (see photo) but no stoppers or anything to enable liquid of any sort being stored in there and I can't say if they were part of the original design or have been made since. The only guess we've been able to make so far is so that the bag could be attached to something to keep it safe or to save it being kept on the floor - a kind of more extreme version of today's bag hangers - but that is only a guess.


Does the handle detach?


----------



## papertiger

rachh2001 said:


> Hi, I picked up the handbag in the photos from a sale recently. I didn't even realise that the handle opened until I got it home and had a closer look! I've taken it to a couple of auction houses to try to find out more about it and to a local handbag expert. They all say that they've never seen anything like it before. I know we're not going to be able to find a brand but hopefully it's still okay to post? Can anyone shine any light please?



Looks like a 1930/40s bangle clutch. Often the brocade of the bag would match the dress. Tom Ford copied these for one of his collections later for Gucci. in patent leather and gave them a 1970s Disco slant.  Obviously 1970s designs often referenced 1930s/40s for inspiration. 

Famously, Chanel was so tired of balancing and juggling a clutch/drink/canapé/handshake she invited the chain bag. Actually little chains had been added to bags earlier for the same reason but she added a much longer chain.


----------



## rachh2001

muchstuff said:


> Does the handle detach?



No, attached underneath the clasp - which isn't really a clasp actually, it just seems to stay by gravity rather than having any fastening.


----------



## rachh2001

papertiger said:


> Looks like a 1930/40s bangle clutch. Often the brocade of the bag would match the dress. Tom Ford copied these for one of his collections later for Gucci. in patent leather and gave them a 1970s Disco slant.  Obviously 1970s designs often referenced 1930s/40s for inspiration.
> 
> Famously, Chanel was so tired of balancing and juggling a clutch/drink/canapé/handshake she invited the chain bag. Actually little chains had been added to bags earlier for the same reason but she added a much longer chain.



That's brilliant, thank you. I'll add it to the list of things I know about the bag.....or rather start a list of things I know about the bag! Thanks!


----------



## Deviltress

anyone know who makes Nicole Richie's bag?


----------



## lalelilolu1994

Can anyone please help me identify when this Chanel bag was released and/or what it is called?
I saw it on Instagram and really really love it, but have never seen it before
Thank you for your help


----------



## katmartin2022

jellyv said:


> Can't identify, but that doesn't look like leather. It looks like a manmade material, machine embroidered. The zipper, lining, etc. point to it being a cheaply produced bag.


Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Aficionmi

Can someone please help me identify the name of this Valentino purse. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sausann

I want to get this purse but I can’t find it anywhere online, I just saw it in Hudson Bay, this is probably impossible because I took this picture in a rush, but the other side has this pocket that has the brand name DKNY as well.... help if you know or have ideas thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Sausann said:


> I want to get this purse but I can’t find it anywhere online, I just saw it in Hudson Bay, this is probably impossible because I took this picture in a rush, but the other side has this pocket that has the brand name DKNY as well.... help if you know or have ideas thanks


Nor sure if you know but DKNY is Donna Karan New York. You could try searching by brand.


----------



## Scarlet3636

Look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Narnanz

Im not expecting anyone to know the name of this Mimco bag, but Im putting it up on the off chance someone might have an idea.
Ive even contacted Mimco itself , but they replied that its not in their records as they only go back a few years. Think to the time there was a change of ownership so that would be why.
So any Aussies here who might remember Mimco bags from the late 90s early 2000s?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Scarlet3636 said:


> Look familiar to anyone?


Loewe Hammock from the side!


----------



## shesnochill

The one on the right.


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> The one on the right.


Love that, hope someone knows!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Love that, hope someone knows!


Right?


----------



## Blabbyblah

Can someone help me identify this one? Came from my grandma's closet.

It's a Mark Cross, but I have no idea which one.


----------



## varmendariz

I get recently this purse, but I can't find anything of information about that on the internet. 
I only found that the name that is in the purse is the name of a famous mime. 
I attached you some picturse of the purse to see if somone can help me to know more about it.
One side of the purse 


This is the name of the mime


The other side9


And the logo


I hope that somone knows something!! Thank you


----------



## varmendariz

Hi, can somone help me to identify this handbag? I tried to find something about it in the internet but i doesn't find anything.


----------



## Mariapia

varmendariz said:


> I get recently this purse, but I can't find anything of information about that on the internet.
> I only found that the name that is in the purse is the name of a famous mime.
> I attached you some picturse of the purse to see if somone can help me to know more about it.
> One side of the purse
> View attachment 4477042
> 
> This is the name of the mime
> View attachment 4477043
> 
> The other side9
> View attachment 4477044
> 
> And the logo
> View attachment 4477045
> 
> I hope that somone knows something!! Thank you


Marcel Marceau is a famous French mime. 
I tried to find some information for you, varmendariz, but nowhere is it written that he or someone in his family was a bag manufacturer. 
Your bag is a total mystery to me. Maybe someone here will help us solve it.


----------



## varmendariz

Mariapia said:


> Marcel Marceau is a famous French mime.
> I tried to find some information for you, varmendariz, but nowhere is it written that he or someone in his family was a bag manufacturer.
> Your bag is a total mystery to me. Maybe someone here will help us solve it.


I know,  I tried too, even I do the research typing in french but i couldn't find anything. Thank you and yes, I hope that somone could help me haha


----------



## whateve

varmendariz said:


> Hi, can somone help me to identify this handbag? I tried to find something about it in the internet but i doesn't find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477046
> 
> View attachment 4477047
> 
> View attachment 4477048
> 
> View attachment 4477049


I don't know anything about your bag, but I remember Marcel Marceau. There was a movie called Silent Movie made in 1976. No one said anything in the movie except for Marcel Marceau, which was ironic since he never spoke when performing.


----------



## TRG123

I bought this vintage bag at an estate sale recently and was hoping someone would know something about it.  There isn’t much in the way of identifying markers.   A gold logo on the front of the bag that looks like a G or C (or maybe Pacman?). It says Made in Florence Italy - Genuine Leather. The zipper is Lampo. That’s about it. 

It’s very well made. I love a good mystery - but this bag has got me stumped. Any help you could give me would be much appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

TRG123 said:


> I bought this vintage bag at an estate sale recently and was hoping someone would know something about it.  There isn’t much in the way of identifying markers.   A gold logo on the front of the bag that looks like a G or C (or maybe Pacman?). It says Made in Florence Italy - Genuine Leather. The zipper is Lampo. That’s about it.
> 
> It’s very well made. I love a good mystery - but this bag has got me stumped. Any help you could give me would be much appreciated!



Traditionally small bottegas (workshops) abound in Italy and particularly around Florence. All do very good quality work. This is a typical example of one of those bottegas from the 1970s. The logo is just a design feature.


----------



## lvksh

Hey guys! Does anybody know what this bag is? I've tried looking everywhere!


----------



## champagnepuppy

Hi! Can someone please help me identify this MCM backpack? I saw this online and I’m planning to buy it but I can’t find the model name and find others like it online.


----------



## slip

lvksh said:


> Hey guys! Does anybody know what this bag is? I've tried looking everywhere!


Try Miu Miu


----------



## DanielaT303

Can someone please help me identify this bag? Saw it on a stranger today and love it but no idea who makes it! Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DanielaT303 said:


> View attachment 4487338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this bag? Saw it on a stranger today and love it but no idea who makes it! Thanks!


From a Korean brand, Gu De!
This bag: http://m.gu-de-official.com/product/detail.html?product_no=194&cate_no=65&display_group=1

With this chain: http://m.gu-de-official.com/product/detail.html?product_no=178&cate_no=67&display_group=1


----------



## mybagbetterthenyourbag

hey guys! I do not know the name of this FURLA bag. I have looked everywhere, please help me!
Thanks so much


----------



## mybagbetterthenyourbag

this is the bag


----------



## Amazona

mybagbetterthenyourbag said:


> View attachment 4489123
> View attachment 4489123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys! I do not know the name of this FURLA bag. I have looked everywhere, please help me!
> Thanks so much


All I found on this bag is that it seems to be called Bowling bag. It might be from a time when all Furla bags didn't have names and they were called by the name of the bag type.


----------



## mrsperlamo

Can someone please shed some light!  Picked this gem up at a local consignment shop.  Not sure what brand it is but i know I’ve seen this logo before!  Anyone know?  Very chic, burgundy with vintage clasp closure and adjustable strap.  It’s made out of genuine leather and made in Italy.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tasjaa

Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag? 
Up close the leather looks very nice and it is pebbled. I think I may have seen some sort of smal gold stamping on the side of the bag that is close yo her body but i could not catch what it was. Thank you!!


----------



## leechiyong

tasjaa said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this bag?
> Up close the leather looks very nice and it is pebbled. I think I may have seen some sort of smal gold stamping on the side of the bag that is close yo her body but i could not catch what it was. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4493893
> View attachment 4493894


It looks like the Celine Vertical Bi-Color Cabas.


----------



## tasjaa

leechiyong said:


> It looks like the Celine Vertical Bi-Color Cabas.


Thank you!!


----------



## Smrit

Does any one know this bag brand name


----------



## annapurse

View attachment 4250596 Can anyone help identify this large gold/metallic leather bag? I bought it 2009 in New York at Barney’s Warehouse or Century21 on supersale. It was mislabeled as Fendi or so but is a Alberta Ferretti. I also have the right dustbag, but I never saw that model anywhere and would love to know more!


----------



## wheng

Hi can someone please identify this purse or clutch for me.Sorry if am posting this wrong very new here.


----------



## wheng

another picture of the clutch.


----------



## Emilynorrisx

Hello! Can anyone identify this valentino rockstud bag for me? 

Thanks


----------



## whateve

wheng said:


> Hi can someone please identify this purse or clutch for me.Sorry if am posting this wrong very new here.


IMO, the construction and hardware doesn't look designer. It might be handmade.


----------



## LuvChanel55

Smrit said:


> Does any one know this bag brand name


It looks like it could be a Dior Diorama bag (?)


----------



## LuvChanel55

lvksh said:


> Hey guys! Does anybody know what this bag is? I've tried looking everywhere!


It looks like a Miu Miu bag


----------



## Lunasmith

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## Mdobie

Elml said:


> Is there someone who could help me find some information on this? After searching and searching and searching,the only thing I can come up with,is that it is possibly from Rosenfeld Purse Company. However,even that,I am not sure of.


I'm trying to find out more about my Rosenfeld vintage bag. Would anyone know anything about it?


----------



## muchstuff

Mdobie said:


> I'm trying to find out more about my Rosenfeld vintage bag. Would anyone know anything about it?





Elml said:


> Is there someone who could help me find some information on this? After searching and searching and searching,the only thing I can come up with,is that it is possibly from Rosenfeld Purse Company. However,even that,I am not sure of.



Found this re: the original post...
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...est-rococo-printing-plate-purse/id-v_2245913/


----------



## Mdobie

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## muchstuff

Mdobie said:


> I'm trying to find out more about my Rosenfeld vintage bag. Would anyone know anything about it?


A quote from the link I posted just now...
The Rosenfeld purse company is known for their gorgeous designs with tremendous collector appeal. Harry Rosenfeld's career spanned decades, beginning in the 1930s until his retirement in the 1970s. Rosenfeld handbags were sold in high end department stores, as well as the official Rosenfeld boutique on Madison Avenue in New York City.


----------



## muchstuff

Mdobie said:


> Here's what it looks like.


Thats a beauty! You might be able to research the original Rosenfeld Boutique In NYC...


----------



## rp80040

Can someone identify this bag?


----------



## nadiayorc

Gallery of some pictures (you can request any more if required): 
So, I was in a charity shop yesterday and as soon as I walked in this handbag immediately stood out as something potentially interesting. I thought it could possibly be real snakeskin so went over and opened it to find the label inside. I was a little surprised as it was only £1.

All I can find about the company "Fiorenza" is that there's some other bags under the same name and with the same label inside that were made out of other exotic skins such as Elephant, Zebra, Buffalo, Ostrich etc. I'm guessing they no longer operate as a company due to the fact that there's almost nothing about them online.

The only identifying thing on the bag is the Made by Fiorenza label inside, there's no other marks or labels anywhere on the metal or otherwise. The stitching and general make-up of the bag all seems very high quality and it's in fairly good condition inside and out with some small stains inside. The inside is a brown suede type material, It very much has that old leather smell.

I'm pretty much just looking for any information at all on either the bag or the company that made it and a potential date of manufacture. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Natashabui

I really like the bag but I don’t know  it’s brand, please help!


----------



## julia.pa

Don't know the brand of this specific bag but Louis Vuitton's Speedy has a very similar shape and I believe Gucci has a bag like this as well


----------



## Natashabui

julia.pa said:


> Don't know the brand of this specific bag but Louis Vuitton's Speedy has a very similar shape and I believe Gucci has a bag like this as well


Thank u, really appreciate your help, yes it is very similar to Speedy, I am still trying to figure out the brand for this specific bag though.


----------



## KemAlnagdy

Anyone knows who the designer of this clutch is? So many fakes online that I can't figure out the real maker!


----------



## whateve

KemAlnagdy said:


> Anyone knows who the designer of this clutch is? So many fakes online that I can't figure out the real maker!
> View attachment 4500096


It was on HauteLook (Nordstrom Rack). Brand was Luxmob, price was $159.97. It's not available there anymore.
It's on Gilt for $149.99: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...dsi=DIR--d01adfaf-771d-4e2c-aeb3-52233b63eb61

This looks similar but no mention of the brand $99.99 https://www.littleluxuriesdesigns.c...s/wildlife-themed-crystal-clutch-evening-bag/


----------



## ceegebee

Can anyone help me date this McQueen bag? It has a leather embossed label inside, but I've been unable to find which year it was produced. Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello  Can anyone help me figure out the name of this bag?


----------



## jamamcg

ceegebee said:


> Can anyone help me date this McQueen bag? It has a leather embossed label inside, but I've been unable to find which year it was produced. Any advice much appreciated!


My guess would S/S 2003 as they made a few feather adorned bags that season. And these colours match a few of the dresses from the runway.


----------



## Mamastyle47

Can anyone help with identifying this bag I got at a thrift shop today? It’s leather and seems quite old but really nice quality.


----------



## tsdk

I hope this is the correct forum. I've spend countless hours today trying to track down info on this bag. I looked around this site and I can't find any specific Kooba forum, so I'm here. 

Someone gave me this bag secondhand. I feel weird asking a lot of questions about it because I don't want to seem ungrateful for the gift. I just want to know if anyone knows the style name and the actual color name because it looks to me like there was a crossbody strap that is missing. I want to see if I can find the matching strap secondhand somewhere but I need more information. I googled and only came up with one black one and when I click on it, it's not there. 

Thank you for any help you can give. I emailed the company and they were no help whatsoever.


----------



## sdkitty

there used to be a Kooba subforum but it died out.  I think it will be very challenging to find the matching strap to this bag, esp without the name.  I was interested in kooba back in the day and don't recognize it so it may not have been a particularly popular style.....or it could be a newer style that was made after the kooba subforum closed.  You might try looking on sites like ebay and see if someone is selling one in poor condition for a very low price and buy the whole bag to get the strap.
There is a thread here "Coach rehab and rescue"....possibly you might find an alternative solution there.
GL


----------



## lesAdrets

It looks like an east/west version of this bag, the "Logan," but doing a search doesn't bring up a long detachable strap version. Maybe send an email to Kooba and ask.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kooba-logan-tote/3421298


----------



## lesAdrets

Found a 2012 Veronica Webb video featuring the Logan


----------



## muchstuff

tsdk said:


> I hope this is the correct forum. I've spend countless hours today trying to track down info on this bag. I looked around this site and I can't find any specific Kooba forum, so I'm here.
> 
> Someone gave me this bag secondhand. I feel weird asking a lot of questions about it because I don't want to seem ungrateful for the gift. I just want to know if anyone knows the style name and the actual color name because it looks to me like there was a crossbody strap that is missing. I want to see if I can find the matching strap secondhand somewhere but I need more information. I googled and only came up with one black one and when I click on it, it's not there.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give. I emailed the company and they were no help whatsoever.


Have you checked here?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pictures-of-your-koobas.120816/
EDIT: I took a quick look through the thread and didn't see your bag (many of the pics are missing, a result of people using things like photo bucket to load them I believe). But they mention a lot of style names so if you're really determined you could look up the individual names and try that way.


----------



## Hannahhcz

Can anyone please tell me what brand and model this bag (carried by Margot Verger in Hannibal series) is? Thank you


----------



## tsdk

Thank you for any help. I started going down the rabbit hole of looking up names. I feel like I started putting the effort in so I want to figure it out. I’m a research nerd. 

I’m also a little confused on what you’d call the style - a hobo, tote, satchel? I’m thinking of selling it to possibly get something smaller. I told my friend that I think it’s too big for me and she said she didn’t care what I do with it but she didn’t remember the name or when she got it. She has A LOT of bags.


----------



## tsdk

Oh and I asked kooba but their customer service was awful. The person basically said that it was before they started manufacturing for kooba so they have no info. I asked when they started manufacturing and they said 2015. So it predates that but that’s all I got.


----------



## sdkitty

tsdk said:


> Thank you for any help. I started going down the rabbit hole of looking up names. I feel like I started putting the effort in so I want to figure it out. I’m a research nerd.
> 
> I’m also a little confused on what you’d call the style - a hobo, tote, satchel? I’m thinking of selling it to possibly get something smaller. I told my friend that I think it’s too big for me and she said she didn’t care what I do with it but she didn’t remember the name or when she got it. She has A LOT of bags.


what you do with the bag is up to you.  My DH suggested that my sister may have sold bags I've given to her.  I wouldn't like that.  But if you can be honest enough to tell your friend you're doing that with the gift she gave you and she doesn't mind, then good for you I guess.


----------



## muchstuff

tsdk said:


> Oh and I asked kooba but their customer service was awful. The person basically said that it was before they started manufacturing for kooba so they have no info. I asked when they started manufacturing and they said 2015. So it predates that but that’s all I got.


I'm a bit of a research nerd as well. Best of luck, let us know how you make out.


----------



## tsdk

sdkitty said:


> what you do with the bag is up to you.  My DH suggested that my sister may have sold bags I've given to her.  I wouldn't like that.  But if you can be honest enough to tell your friend you're doing that with the gift she gave you and she doesn't mind, then good for you I guess.


Yeah, she said she doesn't care, it's an old bag, and what happens to it after she's done with it doesn't matter. And then she gave me more stuff she doesn't want and said do whatever with it. She's trying to get her house photo ready to sell so she's purging.


----------



## lesAdrets

Kooba Chloe
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/939587/kooba-chloe-handbag?color=TAUPE


----------



## sdkitty

lesAdrets said:


> Kooba Chloe
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/939587/kooba-chloe-handbag?color=TAUPE
> View attachment 4511071


good job 
I had a feeling this was a newer style


----------



## tsdk

lesAdrets said:


> Kooba Chloe
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/939587/kooba-chloe-handbag?color=TAUPE
> View attachment 4511071



OMG. THANK YOU. You're the best. I really appreciate it!!


----------



## lesAdrets

tsdk said:


> OMG. THANK YOU. You're the best. I really appreciate it!!


You're welcome. Haha something tells me your friend will come across the strap as she continues purging


----------



## Hannahhcz

Hannahhcz said:


> Can anyone please tell me what brand and model this bag (carried by Margot Verger in Hannibal series) is? Thank you



never mind I accidentally found it while looking for vintage bags on eBay  (talk about coincidence and luck, it's a sign to buy it right?! ) to anyone who is also curious about this bag - it's YSL Tribute tote


----------



## muchstuff

Hannahhcz said:


> never mind I accidentally found it while looking for vintage bags on eBay  (talk about coincidence and luck, it's a sign to buy it right?! ) to anyone who is also curious about this bag - it's YSL Tribute tote


Lucky find!


----------



## jlpr1987

Help! Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## songofthesea

I’d write to kooba’s customer service and see what they can do!


----------



## ssbag

Can some please identify this. Thank you








gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## houseof999

ssbag said:


> Can some please identify this. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4519724


Boyy Karl


----------



## ssbag

houseof999 said:


> Boyy Karl


Thank you


----------



## Anonymous_chipmunk

Hi, 

Can anyone please identify this bag? Its very recent


----------



## RayaC

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for this beautiful bag (saw it on Grace & Frankie TV show - season 2 episode 11), can you please help me identify it?

Thanks a lot! 
Raya


----------



## leechiyong

Anonymous_chipmunk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify this bag? Its very recent


Gucci Interlocking G.


----------



## Icing_Time

Anonymous_chipmunk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify this bag? Its very recent


I have seen it on eBay go by Gucci Interlocking G crossbody bag/wallet on chain.


----------



## Roie55

ssbag said:


> Can some please identify this. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4519724


https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/1133454/BOYY/karl-24-buckled-leather-tote


----------



## Chrissy05

Can someone help identify this white bag?
https://pmcfootwearnews.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/priyanka-chopra-19.jpg


----------



## Roie55

Chrissy05 said:


> Can someone help identify this white bag?
> https://pmcfootwearnews.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/priyanka-chopra-19.jpg


Those 2 slits in the back make me think its a convertible belt bag, especially with that narrow base.


----------



## Mariapia

Roie55 said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/product/1133454/BOYY/karl-24-buckled-leather-tote


Wow! I have never heard of the brand but I am in love with Karl now!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I have never heard of the brand but I am in love with Karl now!


I love how these bags look in photos, but I bought one and they are really bulky IRL...to me at least


----------



## Mariapia

QuelleFromage said:


> I love how these bags look in photos, but I bought one and they are really bulky IRL...to me at least


That's what I thought, QuelleFromage!
So... Bye bye Karl


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mariapia said:


> That's what I thought, QuelleFromage!
> So... Bye bye Karl


Yeah....I tried two sizes and a few colors....could not make it work. It is clunky to open, too.


----------



## Mariapia

QuelleFromage said:


> Yeah....I tried two sizes and a few colors....could not make it work. It is clunky to open, too.


Thank you, QuelleFromage! 
Karl isn't on my mind any more and my wallet is safer too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Does any of you guys know the brand & model of this flap chain bag? Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Can Anyone figure out what this signature on this bag reads...scratching my head over here


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Can Anyone figure out what this signature on this bag reads...scratching my head over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525858


Iñaki Sampedro!
www.inakisampedro.es


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Iñaki Sampedro!
> www.inakisampedro.es


Yay...thank you so much.


----------



## anwesha

Hi everyone,

Thanks for this ahead. Can someone please help me id this bag.


----------



## joiseygirl27

Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!


----------



## michelle217

joiseygirl27 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527217
> View attachment 4527229


Looks like The Row's Sidekick Two bag to me: https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/897684


----------



## Narnanz

Found an old run down leather bag...just thought it was interesting.
Does anyone know about the Brand Three Bags...I cant seem to find anything about them.


----------



## Narnanz

Forgot the other photos.


----------



## guanie

This might come off as a really dumb question, but I TOTALLY forgot what brand this bag is from. It's a really popular style from what I remember. Can anyone help?


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Found an old run down leather bag...just thought it was interesting.
> Does anyone know about the Brand Three Bags...I cant seem to find anything about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528975


Well found something out.


----------



## houseof999

guanie said:


> This might come off as a really dumb question, but I TOTALLY forgot what brand this bag is from. It's a really popular style from what I remember. Can anyone help?


Marc Jacobs snapshot.


----------



## guanie

houseof999 said:


> Marc Jacobs snapshot.


Thank you so much!


----------



## iKuromi

Does anyone what brand this bag is from? There's no logo on the inside. Not even sure if it's a brand or not either.


----------



## CytusCC

Ikr it's a weird thing i only have a drawing of the bag XDD, but I totally cannot remember what brand it is...
I believe it also has a valentine edition which has a heart shaped lock instead of the circle in the pic
...
plz help!!


----------



## Tomimc

Anyone know what the model name is for this bag? Bought it at a thrift store and would like to see if I can find some in other colors. Thank you for your help!


----------



## denton

Spotted at NYFW, I'm in love. Can anyone ID?

TIA


----------



## Sferics

CytusCC said:


> Ikr it's a weird thing i only have a drawing of the bag XDD, but I totally cannot remember what brand it is...
> I believe it also has a valentine edition which has a heart shaped lock instead of the circle in the pic
> ...
> plz help!!



Sounds (and looks) like something from Moschino...?


----------



## kwikspice

Hiii does anyone know what brand this is


----------



## kwikspice

Hi does anyone know what brand this is ?


----------



## HKsai

Vivienne Westwood. 

“The Vivienne Westwood signature orb logo emerged in the late 1980s. It’s inspired by British royal iconography and Harris Tweed, a handwoven cloth made in Scotland, to represent the importance of the past, and framed with the rings of Saturn to signify the future.”


----------



## Sferics

kwikspice said:


> Hiii does anyone know what brand this is


 Vivien Westwood


----------



## kwikspice

HKsai said:


> Vivienne Westwood.
> 
> “The Vivienne Westwood signature orb logo emerged in the late 1980s. It’s inspired by British royal iconography and Harris Tweed, a handwoven cloth made in Scotland, to represent the importance of the past, and framed with the rings of Saturn to signify the future.”


Wow thank you so so much I was going nutso lol!


----------



## kwikspice

Sferics said:


> Vivien Westwood


Thank you so so much !!


----------



## Sferics

Sorry I did not see @HKsai 's post when I wrote mine.
Feeling silly :/


----------



## HKsai

kwikspice said:


> Wow thank you so so much I was going nutso lol!





Sferics said:


> Sorry I did not see @HKsai 's post when I wrote mine.
> Feeling silly :/



It was my bad! I forgot to quote


----------



## Sferics

HKsai said:


> It was my bad! I forgot to quote


----------



## edsbgrl

Hello! 

Found this at a thrift store and it's the most buttery lambskin leather. It's also lined in black leather. Very well constructed with detailed craftsmanship with a solid chain. 

I have no idea who makes this bag as it has no tags. 

It's definitely vintage so does anyone recognize the symbol on the front of the bag as that's the only clue.  I'd love to know who the designer is. 

Tia!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Tomimc said:


> View attachment 4535169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the model name is for this bag? Bought it at a thrift store and would like to see if I can find some in other colors. Thank you for your help!



You should probably just keep watch on ebay among the Liz Claiborne bags. There was a time about 10-15 years ago when Liz Claiborne made some very nice bags like the one pictured, but I don't think anyone remembers the names. In general Claiborne gave the collections names rather than the individual bags.


----------



## edsbgrl

BigPurseSue said:


> You should probably just keep watch on ebay among the Liz Claiborne bags. There was a time about 10-15 years ago when Liz Claiborne made some very nice bags like the one pictured, but I don't think anyone remembers the names. In general Claiborne gave the collections names rather than the individual bags.




Aw! Claiborne. Really? I would have never guessed that. Ty!


----------



## Mariapia

edsbgrl said:


> Aw! Claiborne. Really? I would have never guessed that. Ty!


Edsbgrl, BigPurseSue replied to Tomimc's question about her bag.
Yours hasn't been identified yet.


----------



## edsbgrl

Mariapia said:


> Edsbgrl, BigPurseSue replied to Tomimc's question about her bag.
> Yours hasn't been identified yet.



‍♀️ That's what I get for reading too fast. I saw "thrift store" & thought it was a quote from my post. 

Thx for pointing that out b/c I've yet to identify it. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mariapia

edsbgrl said:


> ‍♀️ That's what I get for reading too fast. I saw "thrift store" & thought it was a quote from my post.
> 
> Thx for pointing that out b/c I've yet to identify it. Any help is greatly appreciated!


That's what I thought.
I am trying to identify your bag, but so far, I haven't found anything..
I hope someone will be able to help you.


----------



## edsbgrl

Mariapia said:


> That's what I thought.
> I am trying to identify your bag, but so far, I haven't found anything..
> I hope someone will be able to help you.




Thank you so much! I'm on a mission to find out who made this as its such a beautiful bag (to me).


----------



## Chrissy05

Roie55 said:


> Those 2 slits in the back make me think its a convertible belt bag, especially with that narrow base.


Hmm.. that might actually be the case! thanks for your help!


----------



## Newbie987

Hi there! 

Please help me identify this purse..it’s a Sissi Rossi bag made in Italy, but I can’t seem to find it in the web to see the value of it..it looks like a python bag but not quite sure. 

Here are some pics..

Thanks a lot!


----------



## edsbgrl

denton said:


> View attachment 4535514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted at NYFW, I'm in love. Can anyone ID?
> 
> TIA



Looks to be the Staud Moon bag.


----------



## EmilieT_

Hey everyone! I really need help finding this bag. A name would really help


----------



## IntheOcean

EmilieT_ said:


> Hey everyone! I really need help finding this bag. A name would really help
> View attachment 4541102


It's a fake, but it's trying to be a Chanel Boy bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This one, on Selma Blair? TIA


----------



## lnwmom

Hi. I really like this bag. Does anyone know what brand it might be?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

denton said:


> View attachment 4535514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted at NYFW, I'm in love. Can anyone ID?
> 
> TIA



This is a Staud Moon bag.


----------



## glamstudgirl




----------



## leechiyong

glamstudgirl said:


> View attachment 4547673


Looks like the crossbody version of the Ralph Lauren Ricky.


----------



## glamstudgirl

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the crossbody version of the Ralph Lauren Ricky.


thanks!!


----------



## guanie

It's tagged as Givenchy on multiple posts, but I cannot seem to find out which bag this is! Any help is appreciated  Thank you.


----------



## kittyfufu

Found this bag today while bargain hunting and regardless of provence it makes me smile but I am having no luck identifying it - the 'Vanni' on the bag isn't helping and no other marks or identifiers seem to exist.  So is it a leather work project or am I missing something?  
	

		
			
		

		
	


Preview attach
ment IMG_0797.JPG


  [URL='https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui=2&ik=7b0a0ad286&attid=0.3&permmsgid=msg-f:1645527256695617292&th=16d616525390b70c&view=att&disp=safe']Preview attachment IMG_0796.JPG
	



IMG_0796.JPG
86 KB






IMG_0797.JPG
74 KB[/URL]


----------



## leechiyong

guanie said:


> It's tagged as Givenchy on multiple posts, but I cannot seem to find out which bag this is! Any help is appreciated  Thank you.


Givenchy Horizon.


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Hi, does anybody know anything about the vintage brand Escapade? See listing here for pics
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254303563467


----------



## JerriLove80

I'm trying to figure out what brand this is with an elephant head. I've tried researching it on my own to no avail.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have no idea, but if these guys and Evernote get together that's a suing!


----------



## Mariapia

kittyfufu said:


> Found this bag today while bargain hunting and regardless of provence it makes me smile but I am having no luck identifying it - the 'Vanni' on the bag isn't helping and no other marks or identifiers seem to exist.  So is it a leather work project or am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548048
> Preview attach
> ment IMG_0797.JPG
> 
> Preview attachment IMG_0796.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0796.JPG
> 86 KB
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0797.JPG
> 74 KB


I saw the same bag as yours at 

Le borse di Vanni
Stradone Sant'Agostino 15 r
16123 Genova ( Italia)
Téléphone +39 010 941 06 11

They are on Facebook :
Le borse di Vanni


----------



## houseof999

Anyone recognize this brand? Made in Florence.


----------



## D.S.

Hi everyone!
Saw these in a recent handbag article and the irony is there was no brand name. It should be recent collection...


----------



## Gt97grad

Could someone ID this shoulder bag please?


----------



## cheerleadr007

Can someone help me identify this bag please? As seen on the latest episode of Almost Family.


----------



## fakeplasticlily

Hi, wondering if anyone can identify this bag. Thanks!


----------



## ATTICUS62

Hi there, can anyone help me identify this bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leechiyong

ATTICUS62 said:


> View attachment 4564087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, can anyone help me identify this bag? Thanks in advance.


Looks like the Ferragamo Boxyz.


----------



## fakeplasticlily

fakeplasticlily said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone can identify this bag. Thanks!



Found it in case anyone’s interested, it’s Alice+Olivia... 

https://m.shopbop.com/sophia-matchbook-nyc-clutch-alice/vp/v=1/1528756264.htm


----------



## ATTICUS62

leechiyong said:


> Looks like the Ferragamo Boxyz.


Thank you.


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Hi bag experts!


Does anybody know the brand of this bag please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sonicxml

Emma Charles lady Gwen?


----------



## Purse and Shoe Addict

Hello, new member here. I had never heard of Kooba before finding this one today at a yard sale. I have been looking around online to try and find out what style/name this bag is without any success. Hopefully someone in here may have an idea of what it is or where I can find any info?


----------



## muchstuff

Purse and Shoe Addict said:


> Hello, new member here. I had never heard of Kooba before finding this one today at a yard sale. I have been looking around online to try and find out what style/name this bag is without any success. Hopefully someone in here may have an idea of what it is or where I can find any info?



Welcome! Here's some stuff to start you off:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-anyone-help-me-re-old-kooba-bag.1015523/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1461#post-32851102 Post 21911

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1224#post-32475062 Post 18356

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-people-out-there.850608/page-4#post-32368526

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...isappeared-brands.971171/page-2#post-31657779

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...om-retired-brand-forums.946559/#post-30421421 Read first post


----------



## muchstuff

Here's an old Poshmark post...
https://poshmark.com/listing/Kooba-Leather-Purse-5ce98c1e53f5e70837a7a360


----------



## Samhan

CytusCC said:


> Ikr it's a weird thing i only have a drawing of the bag XDD, but I totally cannot remember what brand it is...
> I believe it also has a valentine edition which has a heart shaped lock instead of the circle in the pic
> ...
> plz help!!


 Chloé??


----------



## leechiyong

CytusCC said:


> Ikr it's a weird thing i only have a drawing of the bag XDD, but I totally cannot remember what brand it is...
> I believe it also has a valentine edition which has a heart shaped lock instead of the circle in the pic
> ...
> plz help!!


Sophie Hulme?


----------



## natashastri

hello can someone ID this bag? much thanks


----------



## Mariapia

natashastri said:


> View attachment 4571178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello can someone ID this bag? much thanks


Looks like Golden Goose Équipage bag...


----------



## Bagala

I'd love it if someone could help me to identify this bag carried by a character in the HBO show Succession. The character is fabulously wealthy, so I'm confident that it's an expensive designer bag, but I have no idea which designer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## allusione

Could someone please ID this bag? I’ve seen it on a few people in London and can’t see any visible branding. It’s a super cute crossbody!


----------



## Signupbrodie

Can someone ID this bag please?


----------



## sonicxml

Signupbrodie said:


> Can someone ID this bag please?


Looks like this:
https://www.ysl.com/ba/shop-product...cabas-bag-in-black-leather_cod45364163wo.html


----------



## Signupbrodie

sonicxml said:


> Looks like this:
> https://www.ysl.com/ba/shop-product...cabas-bag-in-black-leather_cod45364163wo.html


Wow thank you!!


----------



## lala2019

Hey! can anyone help me identify this brand? i’m not familiar with the logo...
thanks!!


----------



## TinyTinkMI

Hi, I'm trying to authenticate this purse. It says kate spade on exterior and on a leather type sewn on piece on inside pocket. Enclosed see pics.
Thanks
TinyTinkMI


----------



## lemiau

Hello everyone!!!
I got some purses from an aunt who lived in Europe for years.  3 of them bear the same mark.  GG.
Could you please identify it for me?
Thank you very much!!!
Cristina Speluzzi


----------



## lokipoki

Hi folks! Saw this lady carrying this bag and loved it (shouldve just asked her), anyone recognize it?


----------



## ClaudiaK

So glad to know there are other bag stalkers out there besides me! I saw this beautiful olive suede bag today and can't figure out the designer. The black braided strap and orange stripe should be a dead giveaway! Gucci? Hammitt? Proenza Schouler?? ... Help, I love this bag


----------



## ClaudiaK

ClaudiaK said:


> So glad to know there are other bag stalkers out there besides me! I saw this beautiful olive suede bag today and can't figure out the designer. The black braided strap and orange stripe should be a dead giveaway! Gucci? Hammitt? Proenza Schouler?? ... Help, I love this bag


I was able to hunt this one down today. In case anyone is wondering, it's a 
*CLARE V. SIMPLE TOTE BAG - SUEDE ARMY W/ MINI STRIPE*


----------



## onlyktbags

Hi, please assist in identifying this bag.
The latch component is rather distinctive. Thanks


----------



## ClaudiaK

Oops fat fingered


----------



## ClaudiaK

So like I mentioned above, I was able to figure out the maker of this bag, Clare V. However, this particular colorway with the orange/yellow/navy stripe was last spring. The new colorway is red/green/navy stripe and I really loved the old colors. I found an Australian seller, Mode Sportif and they still had the old colorway! And what luck, the sale price was a lot lower than the current style too. I put it in my cart, about to click "Place Order", and the price suddenly jumps up, doubled in fact! I was so sad since I really wanted it, but not at double the price.  So I email the company, they are 17 hours ahead, they say the sale ended at midnight their time, 7am my time, which is why it went up in the middle of my transaction. They offer a small discount, and I decide to think about it. And *thank goodness* I did, the next day the bag has an even lower sale price, lower than the original sale price! This time I jump on it , since it now says "only a few remaining". So excited, I got it, can't wait for it to arrive! Will post pics. Thought other "purse stalkers" would appreciate this crazy story of the highs and lows of the hunt . Oh and the bag says "Sold Out" now, I think I got the last one on the planet!


----------



## msd_bags

natashastri said:


> View attachment 4571178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello can someone ID this bag? much thanks


Could be MCM Munich boston bag?


----------



## papertiger

onlyktbags said:


> Hi, please assist in identifying this bag.
> The latch component is rather distinctive. Thanks



You could post as required in the Authenticate This Gucci thread, in the Gucci forum


----------



## natashastri

msd_bags said:


> Could be MCM Munich boston bag?


yeah, they look similar! thank you


----------



## CBeaud5596

Hello everyone - 

Does anyone recognize this purse?  It's in the Hallmark Channel 12 Gifts of Christmas episode that the main character carries.  It reminds me of an Artsy but is black with a side zipper (you can see in the photos).  These were the best photos I could find.

Thanks in advance!  

Cathy


----------



## vickenator

This is kind of a combo request, but can anyone identify the shoulderbag and (perhaps more importantly to me) the suitcase that Princess Eugenie is toting in these pics?  I'm intrigued with the shoulderbag, which looks like it might have a Hermes-esque buckle hanging loose, but I'm obsessed with the roller suitcases.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tammy229

Hi Everybody!
Hoping someone can assist me in identifying the style of my Mulberry Bag please??!
I have searched and searched, but just can't find any like it online!... It is the softest leather !
Many Thanks..x


----------



## doni

vickenator said:


> This is kind of a combo request, but can anyone identify the shoulderbag and (perhaps more importantly to me) the suitcase that Princess Eugenie is toting in these pics?  I'm intrigued with the shoulderbag, which looks like it might have a Hermes-esque buckle hanging loose, but I'm obsessed with the roller suitcases.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4594716
> View attachment 4594717
> View attachment 4594718


The bag is a Hermes Jypsiere (worn backwards).
Not sure about the suitcase but I feel it is also Hermes, limited edition or SO.


----------



## vickenator

doni said:


> The bag is a Hermes Jypsiere (worn backwards).
> Not sure about the suitcase but I feel it is also Hermes, limited edition or SO.
> 
> View attachment 4594922


Thank you, I had a feeling it was a Hermes suitcase as well based on the image searching I did.  Ah well!


----------



## Narnanz

Tammy229 said:


> View attachment 4594843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everybody!
> Hoping someone can assist me in identifying the style of my Mulberry Bag please??!
> I have searched and searched, but just can't find any like it online!... It is the softest leather !
> Many Thanks..x


You might have more luck here on the Identify this Mulberry thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/page-191


----------



## Katnow

d1000 said:


> the pictures are so small. cannot really see. can you post picture of the bag? is there a qee on the bag? if so, take a picture of it. if you look under the zipper pull, is there the word 'ykk'?
> 
> the Famiglia print came out in 2007.
> 
> here's an article which tells you how to spot a fake bag
> http://www.tokidoki-blog.com/2007/02/05/how-to-avoid-fake-tokidoki-bags-on-ebay/


Hi Can someone help me identify this bag? I love it looks great but no name


----------



## Flaxseed

Can anyone identify this purse? It was in an email from Dailylook.


----------



## whateve

Flaxseed said:


> Can anyone identify this purse? It was in an email from Dailylook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4596103


Marc Jacobs Snapshot.

https://www.marcjacobs.com/the-snapshot-small-camera-bag/M0012007.html?dwvar_M0012007_color=011


----------



## Suexilin

caligirll06 said:


> I found this at an estate sale with a bunch of luxury designer bags like hermes, chanel and ferragamo...the lambskin leather is the same or better than my vintage chanel and it's absolutely beautiful - its puffy quilted and so soft! There is a flap inside like the chanel bags and a pocket on the back. I can't find this little logo at all online that's on the inside of the flap. Has anyone seen it!?  THANKS
> View attachment 3442113
> View attachment 3442114
> View attachment 3442115
> View attachment 3442116
> View attachment 3442117
> View attachment 3442118
> View attachment 3442119
> View attachment 3442120
> View attachment 3442113



It is a vintage Jay Herbert bag.


----------



## Flaxseed

whateve said:


> Marc Jacobs Snapshot.
> 
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/the-snapshot-small-camera-bag/M0012007.html?dwvar_M0012007_color=011



Thank you! I thought it was Marc Jacobs, but wasn't sure.


----------



## wushock

I know these pics aren't the best but can anyone id this bag?


----------



## wushock

Here's a better pic.


----------



## papertiger

vickenator said:


> Thank you, I had a feeling it was a Hermes suitcase as well based on the image searching I did.  Ah well!



The suitcase is not H. H uses smaller nails for a start.

If you really like this kind of style check out Steamline https://uk.steamlineluggage.com


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> The suitcase is not H. H uses smaller nails for a start.
> 
> If you really like this kind of style check out Steamline https://uk.steamlineluggage.com


These are cute!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> These are cute!



You have to scroll down for the proper luggage (incase you got stuck looking at the minis). 

Could also be Globe-trotter https://www.globe-trotter.com


----------



## vickenator

papertiger said:


> The suitcase is not H. H uses smaller nails for a start.
> 
> If you really like this kind of style check out Steamline https://uk.steamlineluggage.com





papertiger said:


> You have to scroll down for the proper luggage (incase you got stuck looking at the minis).
> 
> Could also be Globe-trotter https://www.globe-trotter.com


@papertiger you have woken the beast.  Thank you so much for these amazing leads.  I love this style!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> You have to scroll down for the proper luggage (incase you got stuck looking at the minis).
> 
> Could also be Globe-trotter https://www.globe-trotter.com


I was distracted by the minis!


----------



## corgisaur

Hi! I'm new and accidentally started a thread to identify a bag. If anyone can identify the bag below, I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Maskr8ng

Would someone be kind enough to help me with this bag? I'm pretty sure it's Vicenza...it's just a little different from the others I've seen and owned. It's black embossed crocodile leather, and has bright brass fittings. It also has a black interior, not the green suede of the ones I've seen. The horseheads are marked with Vicenza@. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can anyone tell me any information on this bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Unefemmebizarre

leechiyong said:


> Sophie Hulme?
> View attachment 4569702


Yup


----------



## maXity

Who can help me identify this bag please? Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

maXity said:


> Who can help me identify this bag please? Thank you!


Gucci Dionysus.


----------



## maXity

leechiyong said:


> Gucci Dionysus.


Thank you!


----------



## HazingHorizons

Hey so I've had this purse for a few years and it finally gave in and broke. I loved it and I'm desperate to find another one, or at least on just as nice. Any idea what it was?


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello lovlies :*
the pouch bags are so popular now where i am at.. can you help me id these two


----------



## SolanaMystik

Hello All,
I recently came into possession of a new purse that my recently deceased mother must have purchased and never used, as it is still new in the box. The manufacturer appears to be Judith Leiber, but I'm not sure what purse this is, and what it might be worth in "new" condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as this purse isn't really my style so I'll probably choose to sell or trade it.


----------



## rdgldy

SolanaMystik said:


> Hello All,
> I recently came into possession of a new purse that my recently deceased mother must have purchased and never used, as it is still new in the box. The manufacturer appears to be Judith Leiber, but I'm not sure what purse this is, and what it might be worth in "new" condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as this purse isn't really my style so I'll probably choose to sell or trade it.


They have a website. You might try and contact them and inquire.  They might be able to give you further information if you send them pictures.


----------



## SolanaMystik

rdgldy said:


> They have a website. You might try and contact them and inquire.  They might be able to give you further information if you send them pictures.


Thanks - I did send them an email. Hopefully they will reply.


----------



## renee_nyc

I figure this would be the best place to ask. I was recently in Italy and saw a woman with a crossbody saddle bag with a vertical dagger or pin-like closure. 
Does this sound familiar to anyone? What brand is it?


----------



## Thistle

Sounds like Mackage to me!


----------



## renee_nyc

Thistle said:


> Sounds like Mackage to me!


Thank you!
It's a similar closure but the pin/dagger is vertical (which I thought looked interesting but also potentially annoying to use which is why I noticed it). It reminded me of a Chloe Drew bag but with the pin the other way. The closure is very similar to Mackage ones though.


----------



## papertiger

SolanaMystik said:


> Hello All,
> I recently came into possession of a new purse that my recently deceased mother must have purchased and never used, as it is still new in the box. The manufacturer appears to be Judith Leiber, but I'm not sure what purse this is, and what it might be worth in "new" condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as this purse isn't really my style so I'll probably choose to sell or trade it.




Although the condition is as new, it's quite an old style, lizard with cabochon faux-stones. Nothing wrong with it at all, but unfortunately, only the all-crystal bags seem to carry a hefty pre-loved price. I have 3 Leiber bags and prefer the exotics (non-sparkle) but obviously your mum and I are in the minority. Check e-bay etc, you'll see comparable and can use a reserve or start price similarly.


----------



## Rouge H

Please help identify this cutie.


----------



## Narnanz

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify this cutie.


Its Coach as Jlo is now the new face of Coach..hopefully @houseof999 or @holiday123 might chip in with the name


----------



## lori_warhol

Hello everyone 
​Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?

On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thank you !


----------



## muchstuff

lori_warhol said:


> Hello everyone
> ​Just received the MK Jet set large crossbody I bought on Amazon, can you help me to find out if it's original?
> 
> On the inside label, I read Made in Cambodia and there is a little QR code. Thank you !


Hi, you should go to the contemporary designers section and post on the Michael Kors sub forum.


----------



## holiday123

Narnanz said:


> Its Coach as Jlo is now the new face of Coach..hopefully @houseof999 or @holiday123 might chip in with the name


That's Willis 18. Style 79154


----------



## holiday123

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4609822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify this cutie.


Coach Willis 18 style 79154 $350 retail.


----------



## Lozenray

Can someone help me identify this bag?

It's a Tuscans I guess. Saw it at thrift store last 2 days I went there (for something else) and it kept catching my attention. Its leather is super soft and real brass hardware (magnet test). Its really pretty, I'm glad I decided to get it. It needs some TLC but that's ok

Any ideas?


----------



## Lozenray

Lozenray said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag?
> 
> It's a Tuscans I guess. Saw it at thrift store last 2 days I went there (for something else) and it kept catching my attention. Its leather is super soft and real brass hardware (magnet test). Its really pretty, I'm glad I decided to get it. It needs some TLC but that's ok
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614972
> View attachment 4614973
> View attachment 4614975




Omg I found a reciept dated 1986. Well then....


----------



## kelseytc

Hi All,
I’m having a terrible time finding a brand I see all over Instagram and Facebook ads. They are, I think, made in Italy, woven leather bags. The first picture in the add is a fold over clutch. 

thank you


----------



## muchstuff

kelseytc said:


> Hi All,
> I’m having a terrible time finding a brand I see all over Instagram and Facebook ads. They are, I think, made in Italy, woven leather bags. The first picture in the add is a fold over clutch.
> 
> thank you


No photo?


----------



## kelseytc

muchstuff said:


> No photo?


No...but it may have been this https://www.mirta.com/collections/woman/products/woven-pochette-honey


----------



## papertiger

kelseytc said:


> No...but it may have been this https://www.mirta.com/collections/woman/products/woven-pochette-honey



You may be right, they are certainly having a push via every which way recently. A lot of ads disguised as editorial (advertitorial).

All the bags seems to be reminiscent of big brand Italian designers but this make/woven style by PIERO VIA PALAGINA is very nice.


----------



## KatQ

muchstuff said:


> No photo?


Hi can someone please help me identify this bag? Thank you


----------



## helpingmygrandma03

Hello, everyone!
I'm helping my grandma find the original price of these bags. Hoping you guys could help out with the make/model. I only know the brand names.

BAG 1 - Longchamp



BAG 2 - Gucci



BAG 3 - Michael Kors




BAG 4 - Louis Vuitton



BAG 5 - BRICS




BAG 6 - Todd's




Thank you!


----------



## aymco

Greetings everyone! I would be so glad if someone could help me! I searched for the name of the model (and possible price after) of Gucci bag, but couldn't find any information. I bought that bag in around 2014 (its probably limited Cruise collection but not really sure). Please can somebody identify that model? Thanks in advance! And have a happy holidays!


----------



## binney

Can anyone help with the Brooks Brothers bag?  Thank you!


----------



## MissPBP

Can someone ID this bag? Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

MissPBP said:


> Can someone ID this bag? Thank you!


That looks like the back of a Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## muchstuff

leechiyong said:


> That looks like the back of a Balenciaga City bag.


Hardware’s wrong for Bal though.


----------



## Idontknow1290

Greetings. I've been struggling to identify what bag this is, I really want to know what brand this bag is and/or where I can buy it. I'd really appreciate it if you could help me..thank you in advance!!


----------



## eunaddict

Ferragamo.


----------



## Idontknow1290

Idontknow1290 said:


> Greetings. I've been struggling to identify what bag this is, I really want to know what brand this bag is and/or where I can buy it. I'd really appreciate it if you could help me..thank you in advance!! ALSO if you could help me find a bag that's similar to it or a dupe, that'd be super!


----------



## margazux67

Hi everyone !
I just got this A.P.C. leather bag and I need help identifying which model it is. Thanks !


----------



## Floydfix

Was out thrifting today, before the new year, and found two bags. My wife saw the words Henri Bendel New York and spent $6 without really looking, and I saw the label Bag by... Josef and basically did the same for $3.
The Henri Bendel tote looks good, stitching, etc, but it is not double stitched, and the leather tag is weird (as in I can't find it on any other bags).
The Bag by Josef tag looks right from searching, but this bag is made out of plastic wrap made into rope. Strange. Anyone help?


----------



## Narnanz

Floydfix said:


> Was out thrifting today, before the new year, and found two bags. My wife saw the words Henri Bendel New York and spent $6 without really looking, and I saw the label Bag by... Josef and basically did the same for $3.
> The Henri Bendel tote looks good, stitching, etc, but it is not double stitched, and the leather tag is weird (as in I can't find it on any other bags).
> The Bag by Josef tag looks right from searching, but this bag is made out of plastic wrap made into rope. Strange. Anyone help?
> 
> View attachment 4627746
> View attachment 4627747
> View attachment 4627748
> View attachment 4627750
> View attachment 4627751
> View attachment 4627752
> View attachment 4627753
> View attachment 4627755
> View attachment 4627756
> View attachment 4627757
> View attachment 4627758
> View attachment 4627759


That Henri Bendel is fabulous.


----------



## Floydfix

Narnanz said:


> That Henri Bendel is fabulous.


Any reference to your claim of fabulousness? I can't find a super similar bag in searching. Thanks


----------



## whateve

Floydfix said:


> Was out thrifting today, before the new year, and found two bags. My wife saw the words Henri Bendel New York and spent $6 without really looking, and I saw the label Bag by... Josef and basically did the same for $3.
> The Henri Bendel tote looks good, stitching, etc, but it is not double stitched, and the leather tag is weird (as in I can't find it on any other bags).
> The Bag by Josef tag looks right from searching, but this bag is made out of plastic wrap made into rope. Strange. Anyone help?
> 
> View attachment 4627746
> View attachment 4627747
> View attachment 4627748
> View attachment 4627750
> View attachment 4627751
> View attachment 4627752
> View attachment 4627753
> View attachment 4627755
> View attachment 4627756
> View attachment 4627757
> View attachment 4627758
> View attachment 4627759





Floydfix said:


> Any reference to your claim of fabulousness? I can't find a super similar bag in searching. Thanks


I don't recall that exact bag, but the brown and white stripe was one of their themes.


----------



## Floydfix

So I have found the Henri Bendel tote. 
https://posh.mk/sLNSMXAvU2

And another color of the bag by Josef. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/fEi2KBeebwd9mhyT8


----------



## ExpanseBag

I'm not sure if this is even the right place to start, but I'm trying to do a bit of detective work. My wife and I were watching TV last night and (enormously and wildly out of character) exclaimed that a particular bag someone was wearing was perfect. She's got a January birthday coming up soon (on the heels of a stressful Christmas) so I am trying to hunt this down and get it.

I've captured a few images from the episode, cropped them, and enhanced them, so there might be a fighting chance of finding this.

Any thoughts, clues, or suggestions?

Front strap



From side:



From back:



With sincere thanks!


----------



## Boobericus

Need help with this Harry Rosenfeld handbag, Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LadyRedBird

Hey, yall - 

Found this bag that I would like some assistance identifying the collection/style/anything really.  It's described as an Alexander Wang Attica, but I'm not sure. I haven't seen an AW like this, but I'm also no purse wiz. Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## CarPer

Hello, 
Do you know what is that bag Please???


----------



## CarPer

Do you know what bag it Could be???


----------



## Jbr3610

Hi Everyone-
I am brand new to the world of Hermès... I recently purchased these two bags and two wallets at an auction from an estate sale near my hometown. I am assuming at this point that they are all fake.. however, the blue bag and both wallets are all old, ( they look and smell old, at least )..and all leather inside and out. I’ve done a little research online regarding authentic labeling, finding no information on anything Hermès that used the gold plates as labels. BUT I’m wondering when fake Hermès started being produced, and if these are fake, why anyone would have bothered with an extra step of using the gold plate if that was a dead give away that it wasn’t authentic? I hope that makes sense, and I appreciate your patience with me as I continue to research and learn!


----------



## muchstuff

Jbr3610 said:


> View attachment 4636985
> View attachment 4636986
> View attachment 4636987
> View attachment 4636988
> View attachment 4636989
> View attachment 4636990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> I am brand new to the world of Hermès... I recently purchased these two bags and two wallets at an auction from an estate sale near my hometown. I am assuming at this point that they are all fake.. however, the blue bag and both wallets are all old, ( they look and smell old, at least )..and all leather inside and out. I’ve done a little research online regarding authentic labeling, finding no information on anything Hermès that used the gold plates as labels. BUT I’m wondering when fake Hermès started being produced, and if these are fake, why anyone would have bothered with an extra step of using the gold plate if that was a dead give away that it wasn’t authentic? I hope that makes sense, and I appreciate your patience with me as I continue to research and learn!


Welcome to TPF! You need to post on the Hermes authentication thread. If you look on the first post on that thread you’ll see the format needed.


----------



## Jbr3610

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF! You need to post on the Hermes authentication thread. If you look on the first post on that thread you’ll see the format needed.



Hi- thank you so much for your reply-

I looked on that thread first but did not feel I qualified to post there as:

1- This auction is closed/ended
2- I have no pictures from the auction
3- At this point I’m not sure authentication is possible because I have so little information to go on.

If I am mistaken or need to do something more, please let me know. Thank You.


----------



## muchstuff

Jbr3610 said:


> Hi- thank you so much for your reply-
> 
> I looked on that thread first but did not feel I qualified to post there as:
> 
> 1- This auction is closed/ended
> 2- I have no pictures from the auction
> 3- At this point I’m not sure authentication is possible because I have so little information to go on.
> 
> If I am mistaken or need to do something more, please let me know. Thank You.


I don’t authenticate for Hermes but most  authentication threads will allow queries about bags that are not part of an active listing. Use their requested format but explain where the purchases were made. Your photos aren’t clear enough when enlarged, take pics of the details close up and clear and post them in full size. Pics of bags front and back and all hardware, tags etc.


----------



## Jbr3610

Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## snibor

Jbr3610 said:


> Hi- thank you so much for your reply-
> 
> I looked on that thread first but did not feel I qualified to post there as:
> 
> 1- This auction is closed/ended
> 2- I have no pictures from the auction
> 3- At this point I’m not sure authentication is possible because I have so little information to go on.
> 
> If I am mistaken or need to do something more, please let me know. Thank You.


If you don’t qualify based on the instructions on page 1, you’ll need to hire a paid authenticator.  Good luck.


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Dear bag experts,

Can anybody please tell what bag is on this photo? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

snibor said:


> If you don’t qualify based on the instructions on page 1, you’ll need to hire a paid authenticator.  Good luck.


Will the gals on the Chanel thread only authenticate if the item is a live listing? On the Bal thread we'll authenticate bags from other sources as well.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Will the gals on the Chanel thread only authenticate if the item is a live listing? On the Bal thread we'll authenticate bags from other sources as well.


I know the LV and Hermes require live listings to authenticate.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I know the LV and Hermes require live listings to authenticate.


Ah OK thank you!


----------



## lovelight15

Can anyone identify this bag from The Morning Show S01E07? Thankyou!


----------



## Jbird1989

I received as a gift, but do not know the designer. The small zipper purse says Vera Pelle on it and the little coin purse says Genuine Italian Leather, but then large handbag doesn’t say anything. Can I assume these are all Vera Pelle? Does anyone recognize these? Thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Is anyone able to id this one on Julie Bowen? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sidra Khan

Can anyone identify the tote she is carrying? Thanks


----------



## indiaink

"Vera pelle" is Italian for "real or genuine leather".

At this point you have a nice genuine leather bag set. Congrats!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lovelight15 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag from The Morning Show S01E07? Thankyou!
> View attachment 4641223


I don't know the model but the costume designer for the show said Alex carried exclusively Valextra bags and nothing else, so it must be from them?? They had an exclusive contract with the show and her character. HTH!

_"We worked exclusively with Valextra for [Alex’s] carry-on luggage and bags. What Hermes is to France, that’s what Valextra is to Italy. It’s so beautifully made."_


----------



## byzina

Can someone please help iD this bag? The picture is from a Youtube blog.


----------



## stephaniep97

This bag may be nothing but it’s coming out at an estate sale this weekend from someone that also has Chanel bags for sale. Thanks for any help


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve posted this in the Michael
Kors thread as it is an MK bag but am broadening my quest. Can anyone help me remember its name? I think it is from about 2014.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Katinahat said:


> I’ve posted this in the Michael
> Kors thread as it is an MK bag but am broadening my quest. Can anyone help me remember its name? I think it is from about 2014.
> 
> View attachment 4651204


Berkley?


----------



## Katinahat

BeachBagGal said:


> Berkley?


Thanks so much. I’ve looked that up now and that’s definitely it. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## magpire

I've spotted this bag on Ebay and I love it only not in this color. Can anybody tell me the name of it so I can search for it elsewhere? Its listed as a D&G Borsa A Mano Vitello. My italian is rusty but I'm pretty sure that means calfskin handbag, isn't there usually a more catchy name?


----------



## IntheOcean

magpire said:


> I've spotted this bag on Ebay and I love it only not in this color. Can anybody tell me the name of it so I can search for it elsewhere? Its listed as a D&G Borsa A Mano Vitello. My italian is rusty but I'm pretty sure that means calfskin handbag, isn't there usually a more catchy name?


I believe it's a Miss Bonita.


----------



## magpire

IntheOcean said:


> I believe it's a Miss Bonita.


Thats it, thank you!
The closest I could find was the sicily and the top handles werent right


----------



## BeachBagGal

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. I’ve looked that up now and that’s definitely it. Your help is much appreciated!


Sure thing!


----------



## IntheOcean

magpire said:


> Thats it, thank you!
> The closest I could find was the sicily and the top handles werent right


You're welcome


----------



## washington

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!





gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## washington

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## washington

Can anyone identify this manufacturer?  I know it’s from Brazil.  It’s a round bag, pleated, the body of the bag is hard, not flexible.  Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 701890

Hello. Please can somebody tell me something about brand "La Moda". The purse material is real leather, tailor confirmed me that. The purse is new with etiquette, but nothing says inside purse. This is photo of etiquette.


----------



## indiaink

mmarkomn said:


> Hello. Please can somebody tell me something about brand "La Moda". The purse material is real leather, tailor confirmed me that. The purse is new with etiquette, but nothing says inside purse. This is photo of etiquette.


It would be extremely helpful to see a photo of the purse....


----------



## Deleted member 701890

Yes sure. Thank you for reply. This is photo of purse.


----------



## chanelandpizza

I didn’t know which forum to post this on. Which bag is this?


----------



## Ticeri

Does anyone have a clue about this bag?

TIA ❤️


----------



## whateve

Ticeri said:


> Does anyone have a clue about this bag?
> 
> TIA ❤️


 Balenciaga sharp satchel. It comes in a few sizes and leathers. https://www.balenciaga.com/Search/I...ENCIAGA_US&season=&department=ftlltms&gender=


----------



## mtnbird

Hi everyone!

Catching up with Schitt's Creek & enjoying Moira's handbag collection. I'm trying to figure out who makes one of her handbags in Season 3, Episode 4. Most of the time I'm able to place them, but this time I'm stumped!  Can anyone help tell me who makes this?    Thank you!


----------



## mtnbird

The studs make me think something along the lines of Alexander Wang?


----------



## Four Tails

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-ohara-schitts-creek-costume-dan-levy-fashion

That bag is in there. The article mentions designers most often featured, plus the bag is on display. The costume designer doesn’t have a Twitter, but I have a feeling if you’re really motivated to find her or get info from the museum, you could get them on social media somewhere.


----------



## randr21

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Catching up with Schitt's Creek & enjoying Moira's handbag collection. I'm trying to figure out who makes one of her handbags in Season 3, Episode 4. Most of the time I'm able to place them, but this time I'm stumped!  Can anyone help tell me who makes this?    Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4661041


Reminds me of Givenchy from the 2000s, esp the bolts, but can't remember the style name though.


----------



## mtnbird

Four Tails said:


> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...-ohara-schitts-creek-costume-dan-levy-fashion
> 
> That bag is in there. The article mentions designers most often featured, plus the bag is on display. The costume designer doesn’t have a Twitter, but I have a feeling if you’re really motivated to find her or get info from the museum, you could get them on social media somewhere.


Thanks Four Tails! So appreciate your research. Great thought to track them down on social media. Will get to work on that!


----------



## mtnbird

randr21 said:


> Reminds me of Givenchy from the 2000s, esp the bolts, but can't remember the style name though.


Thank you Randr21! Hadn't thought of Givenchy!


----------



## lenarmc

Givenchy Infinity Hobo, maybe? It’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## mtnbird

lenarmc said:


> Givenchy Infinity Hobo, maybe? It’s a beautiful bag.


Thanks lenarmc! Definitely sounds like it could be a Givenchy!


----------



## lizzylemon

Not the best screenshot (taken from video).  Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

lizzylemon said:


> Not the best screenshot (taken from video).  Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks!
> View attachment 4666459


I'd say it's a Boyy Karl in color block.


----------



## chanelandpizza

What bag is this?


----------



## mabes211288

Hi all!

My partner got given this bag by a family member and we just wanted to learn more about it! 
It’s a Corto Moltedo, but we want to find out more about the bag (name etc) 
Any help would be amazing!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lizzylemon said:


> Not the best screenshot (taken from video).  Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks!
> View attachment 4666459





IntheOcean said:


> I'd say it's a Boyy Karl in color block.



It's definitely Boyy, probably Karl, might be the Bobby if it has two handles.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Please help identify. Carried by Jessica Chastains character in The Dissapearance of Eleonor Rigby


----------



## randr21

chanelandpizza said:


> What bag is this?
> View attachment 4667259


Givenchy infinity chain


----------



## randr21

Purse-o-holic said:


> Please help identify. Carried by Jessica Chastains character in The Dissapearance of Eleonor Rigby


Looks like the Givenchy antigona, but well used.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

randr21 said:


> Looks like the Givenchy antigona, but well used.


Omg you're totally right!! It threw me off because it is so relaxed and unstructured, unlike the typical structured antigona. Thx so much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this duffel worn by Cara Delevingne? The handles' rings made me think Burberry. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Luna

randr21 said:


> Looks like the Givenchy antigona, but well used.



Wow it looks like that bag has been through it!!


----------



## IntheOcean

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognize this duffel worn by Cara Delevingne? The handles' rings made me think Burberry. But I'm not sure.
> View attachment 4669480


Found another picture. Almost 100% positive it's Burberry. Does anyone know the name?


----------



## xoxo33

SOS lol I am binge watching gossip girl and this purse  Blair is carrying is giving me LIFE- I know it’s Stuart weitzman, but I cannot find the name of it- can anyone help??


----------



## Tiffany.Nguyen

Please help me identify this Hermes bag. Has anyone seen a bag like this? I received this bag as a gift from a long distance relative. It’s well used condition and based on the stamp I believe was made in 1971. The stamp was embossed on the hardware as shown in picture not the leather like usual.


----------



## Tiffany.Nguyen

Here is the stamp


----------



## Hellomikki

Sorry just took a pic from my ipad screen as netflix wont let you screenshot. This is from Korean series Crash Landing On You episode 7. Can anyone help identify this bag?


----------



## whateve

Tiffany.Nguyen said:


> Here is the stamp


Not an expert on Hermes, but I believe the stamp on the snap is coding by the snap manufacturer, not Hermes.


----------



## Fairypink

Hellomikki said:


> Sorry just took a pic from my ipad screen as netflix wont let you screenshot. This is from Korean series Crash Landing On You episode 7. Can anyone help identify this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4673995
> View attachment 4673996


Looks like Mulberry Iris to me.


----------



## Hellomikki

Fairypink said:


> Looks like Mulberry Iris to me.


It is! Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Catching up with Schitt's Creek & enjoying Moira's handbag collection. I'm trying to figure out who makes one of her handbags in Season 3, Episode 4. Most of the time I'm able to place them, but this time I'm stumped!  Can anyone help tell me who makes this?    Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4661041


Its a GIVENCHY Calfskin Small Obsedia Studded Hobo. I love that show, i live for Moira's wardrobe


----------



## tessass

Hi everyone, not sure if I’m posting this in the right place but I’m desperately trying to find this bag. It’s Emporio Armani and I have a picture but am trying to find out the style name and number so that I can try and buy it second hand somewhere...I’m obsessed!


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Dear bag experts,

Does anyone know the brand of this unique bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ? Your help is very much appriciated!


----------



## Lejic

My (admittedly weak) google-fu shows a bunch of Chinese websites from 2014 that has this. Since multiple different Chinese blogs seem to have featured this and no English press, I’ll go out on a limb and say that it’s likely a Chinese brand.

beautiful bag, I hope another bag lover here IDs it!


----------



## kalinka-malinka

Lejic said:


> My (admittedly weak) google-fu shows a bunch of Chinese websites from 2014 that has this. Since multiple different Chinese blogs seem to have featured this and no English press, I’ll go out on a limb and say that it’s likely a Chinese brand.
> 
> beautiful bag, I hope another bag lover here IDs it!



Interesting! What description did you put in google search? I will try the same (I didn't find anything searching before). The woman in the picture doesn't look like she would carry a Chinese brand though, right?


----------



## Lejic

kalinka-malinka said:


> Interesting! What description did you put in google search? I will try the same (I didn't find anything searching before). The woman in the picture doesn't look like she would carry a Chinese brand though, right?


Er, no idea what the last sentence means but I did a reverse google image search, no keywords, I used your photo


----------



## indiaink

Lejic said:


> Er, no idea what the last sentence means but I did a reverse google image search, no keywords, I used your photo


It means that the cigarette use pretty much indicates another culture.  The image search you did picked up on the pattern in the shawl/coat, which skews Asian.  I had no luck doing a search for this bag, good luck OP!


----------



## Lejic

indiaink said:


> It means that the cigarette use pretty much indicates another culture.  The image search you did picked up on the pattern in the shawl/coat, which skews Asian.  I had no luck doing a search for this bag, good luck OP!


The image search doesn’t pick up patterns that way, it literally finds the exact same picture, not “similar”. The blogs that had used this exact same picture, not just a random person in a shawl and cigarette lol.

tinyeye or google reverse image search is great!

Note: We live in a global world, people don’t have to wear brands of where they came from - see: purseblog French brands’ subforums full of non-French people.


----------



## indiaink

Lejic said:


> The image search doesn’t pick up patterns that way, it literally finds the exact same picture, not “similar”. The blogs that had used this exact same picture, not just a random person in a shawl and cigarette lol.
> 
> tinyeye or google reverse image search is great!
> 
> Note: We live in a global world, people don’t have to wear brands of where they came from - see: purseblog French brands’ subforums full of non-French people.


Thanks for the education. LOL.


----------



## Lejic

indiaink said:


> Thanks for the education. LOL.


You know what I mean, and that it wasn't meant as "education".


----------



## Katinahat

Anyone know about DKNY bags. I’d love to know the names.

Got both of these in about 2012/13 as I began to branch out of my initial collection. Didn’t realise I would want to remember names etc my interest/hobby increased. Both small crossbody bags but the chain can also be doubled to wear over the shoulder. 


And with this pink one the chain can be removed completely to be a clutch.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Anyone know about DKNY bags. I’d love to know the names.
> 
> Got both of these in about 2012/13 as I began to branch out of my initial collection. Didn’t realise I would want to remember names etc my interest/hobby increased. Both small crossbody bags but the chain can also be doubled to wear over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4684178
> 
> And with this pink one the chain can be removed completely to be a clutch.
> View attachment 4684180


The first one is called a Gansevoort, more specifically, Gansevoort Small Round Quilted Leather Crossbody Bag, according to Forzieri. Here: https://www.forzieri.com/handbags/dkny/dk131113-045-01?pkb=1 

Don't know about the other one yet, but I'll do some searching.


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> The first one is called a Gansevoort, more specifically, Gansevoort Small Round Quilted Leather Crossbody Bag, according to Forzieri. Here: https://www.forzieri.com/handbags/dkny/dk131113-045-01?pkb=1
> 
> Don't know about the other one yet, but I'll do some searching.


Thanks so much @IntheOcean! That is awesome. The link is really helpful as it’s given me lots of details.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much @IntheOcean! That is awesome. The link is really helpful as it’s given me lots of details.


You're welcome!  This is a slightly different version, though; you can see that the metal piece in the front and the hanging charm are a bit different. I don't know which one is older and which one is a newer style, sorry.


----------



## Donatell0

Hey guys,
I have this leather Tommy Hillfiger crossover body bag I was gifted about 2 and a half years ago. I love it that much that I want to purchase another one, however I have no clue of the name as it came from Hawaii (I’m from Australia) and was a gift from people I’m no longer in contact with. It would be super helpful if someone could identify its name or link where I can purchase it. I’ve looked everywhere and can’t seem to even find pictures of this exact bag either.


----------



## Donatell0

Hey guys,
I have this leather Tommy Hillfiger crossover body bag I was gifted about 2 and a half years ago. I love it that much that I want to purchase another one, however I have no clue of the name as it came from Hawaii (I’m from Australia) and was a gift from people I’m no longer in contact with. It would be super helpful if someone could identify its name or link where I can purchase it. I’ve looked everywhere and can’t seem to even find pictures of this exact bag either.


----------



## Roie55

We have TH stores in some of our DFO outlets. You could ask there.


----------



## LemonDrop

Are there any tags down inside with an RA# or barcode?  Both of those could result in some google results.


----------



## Donatell0

Yes, I tried entering the RN# and CA# into google and a bunch of similar designed Tommy bags popped up, but I have yet to find any pictures or links to this specific design.


----------



## mtnbird

Roie55 said:


> Its a GIVENCHY Calfskin Small Obsedia Studded Hobo. I love that show, i live for Moira's wardrobe


OMG THANK YOU!!! 

I'm sorry I am so late seeing your response, but you are officially and forever my hero!


----------



## neeoco

Can anyone please help me identify this bag please? No tags or label, ykk zip and suede interior. Size of chanel mini. I thrifted it today. Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Im doing a little investigation of a bag for sale and was wondering what the style name of the bag is or if this style even exists. Any one know what this one is called?


----------



## muchstuff

Donatell0 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have this leather Tommy Hillfiger crossover body bag I was gifted about 2 and a half years ago. I love it that much that I want to purchase another one, however I have no clue of the name as it came from Hawaii (I’m from Australia) and was a gift from people I’m no longer in contact with. It would be super helpful if someone could identify its name or link where I can purchase it. I’ve looked everywhere and can’t seem to even find pictures of this exact bag either.


Not the same but similar...

https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...her-Crossbody-Bag-Black/27405464/product.html


----------



## bagnshoofetish

If you don’t find one, Kate Spade has similar styles.  This one is available at Nordstrom Rack right now.


----------



## Simaroo

Hey purse sleuths,

I have this gooorgeous Silvano Biagini purse that I need help authenticating/identifying. I know the brand is a fairly high end designer label, so I thought it would be easy to do a little google search to find the purse at least somewhere online. Nope. The bag still has original tags and I tried searching the line name and color, but I still can't manage to find its existence anywhere. Any one care for a little detective work to help me out?


----------



## indiaink

Simaroo said:


> Hey purse sleuths,
> 
> I have this gooorgeous Silvano Biagini purse that I need help authenticating/identifying. I know the brand is a fairly high end designer label, so I thought it would be easy to do a little google search to find the purse at least somewhere online. Nope. The bag still has original tags and I tried searching the line name and color, but I still can't manage to find its existence anywhere. Any one care for a little detective work to help me out?


I’m sure if you emailed the company at info@antonybiagini.it (I found it on their web site, https://www.silvanobiagini.com/en/) they’ll be able to help you.


----------



## Simaroo

indiaink said:


> I’m sure if you emailed the company at info@antonybiagini.it (I found it on their web site, https://www.silvanobiagini.com/en/) they’ll be able to help you.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ntugbagokha

Is there someone out there who can tell me what bag this is? I have been looking everywhere, but I have had no luck. I hope you guys can help me


----------



## l.ch.

It looks like a Strathberry east west bag...


----------



## EllyLane

Bought this purse at thrift store.  Only markings are on the side - stamped “taylor bag”.  I cannot find any other marks.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## guanie

I saw this Fendi bag on rebag and I am hoping to find the actual name of it, if possible! I really am looking for the same bag , but having difficulty.


----------



## IntheOcean

ntugbagokha said:


> Is there someone out there who can tell me what bag this is? I have been looking everywhere, but I have had no luck. I hope you guys can help me





l.ch. said:


> It looks like a Strathberry east west bag...


Definitely a Strathberry, yes. East/West Mini.


----------



## ntugbagokha

l.ch. said:


> It looks like a Strathberry east west bag...



Thank you so much!


----------



## ntugbagokha

IntheOcean said:


> Definitely a Strathberry, yes. East/West Mini.



Thank youuu


----------



## jpg5458ar

Does anyone have any idea what this brand is.


----------



## purseshandbagsgalore

Hi all, I've been looking for this the brand of this bag featured on a Mejuri video. I even emailed them to ask and they said it was likely the model's personal bag. I am looking for this exact brand or something similar to this bag and style. I can't seem to find anything super similar, so far I have looked at Coach Charlie bucket bag... that seems to be the most similar as well as the LV NeoNoe.

thanks


----------



## Dumhunu

Dears,

can you please please help me with this bag? what bag is this?


----------



## Narnanz

Dumhunu said:


> Dears,
> 
> can you please please help me with this bag? what bag is this?


I think its a Gabriala Hearst Nina bag


----------



## Dumhunu

Narnanz said:


> I think its a Gabriala Hearst Nina bag


yaaaay! thank you sooooo much! 

Sending so much appreciation and love to your way


----------



## JoeDelRey

purseshandbagsgalore said:


> Hi all, I've been looking for this the brand of this bag featured on a Mejuri video. I even emailed them to ask and they said it was likely the model's personal bag. I am looking for this exact brand or something similar to this bag and style. I can't seem to find anything super similar, so far I have looked at Coach Charlie bucket bag... that seems to be the most similar as well as the LV NeoNoe.
> 
> thanks


Looks like the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


----------



## jpg5458ar

jpg5458ar said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this brand is.


more photos


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am doing a COVID19 Closet Cleaning and will be lightening my bag load. I hope this is the correct use of this form. I have a few bags that I would like to know more about before giving/listing them. Humorously, to me at least, I have about 8 beaded bags and I don't wear beaded bags. Ha! it's time to let them go.

A couple are super interesting (to me), but I just never find the right occasion.

Does anyone recognize this bag? It is very heavy. There are a million glass beads. There are no markings. The size is 14 x 8 x 0.5 and the drop is 10 inches.

The green lining is a luscious green sating/sateen fabric.

Maybe it's nothing special, but it is so nicely made, I think it's worth asking.


----------



## muchstuff

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I am doing a COVID19 Closet Cleaning and will be lightening my bag load. I hope this is the correct use of this form. I have a few bags that I would like to know more about before giving/listing them. Humorously, to me at least, I have about 8 beaded bags and I don't wear beaded bags. Ha! it's time to let them go.
> 
> A couple are super interesting (to me), but I just never find the right occasion.
> 
> Does anyone recognize this bag? It is very heavy. There are a million glass beads. There are no markings. The size is 14 x 8 x 0.5 and the drop is 10 inches.
> 
> The green lining is a luscious green sating/sateen fabric.
> 
> Maybe it's nothing special, but it is so nicely made, I think it's worth asking.


No photos?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> No photos?


Whew! You are fast. I typed my message on my computer and then quickly took photos with my phone. I was hoping to upload the photos before anyone actually saw that. 
You are impressively quick!


----------



## muchstuff

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Whew! You are fast. I typed my message on my computer and then quickly took photos with my phone. I was hoping to upload the photos before anyone actually saw that.
> You are impressively quick!


TPF obsessed and waiting for the cookies to come out of the oven .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> TPF obsessed and waiting for the cookies to come out of the oven .


What kind of cookies? I'll be right over.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

This one is a cute bucket back with gold hardware and an interesting strap closure. There used to be a gold imprint with the brand, but it was worn off by the time it came into my life. The only thing I can kind of read is "Made in Italy."

Any clue?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> What kind of cookies? I'll be right over.


Ginger spice


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Ginger spice


Yum!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yum!


We all need to try our jeans on once a week ...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> We all need to try our jeans on once a week ...


I'm so worried they won't fit after all this sheltering in place. I just got two new pairs right before this, and now I've been cooking and baking.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm so worried they won't fit after all this sheltering in place. I just got two new pairs right before this, and now I've been cooking and baking.


That's why you need to try them on once a week, sweatpants are waaayyyy too forgiving .


----------



## Gish719

Can any of you lovely people please help me identify this little beige studded bag. It looks like a givenchy antigona but i don't think it is.  It's a photo of Naomi Campbell wearing it. I have searched all over trying to find which bag this is -thankyou


----------



## papertiger

Gish719 said:


> Can any of you lovely people please help me identify this little beige studded bag. It looks like a givenchy antigona but i don't think it is.  It's a photo of Naomi Campbell wearing it. I have searched all over trying to find which bag this is -thankyou



Not saying I know but an avenue for further research may be Alaia because half her wardrobe is Alaia and this kind of neutral colour + feminine embellishment/detail follows suit.


----------



## lenarmc

It could be the Alaia Elba, but I can’t tell if the bag has studs or grommets.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Gish719 said:


> Can any of you lovely people please help me identify this little beige studded bag. It looks like a givenchy antigona but i don't think it is.  It's a photo of Naomi Campbell wearing it. I have searched all over trying to find which bag this is -thankyou


----------



## Daisypaisies

Hello! Does anyone recognize this bag? All I know is possibly from around 2006-2008 (around the time the TV show was filmed).  I've been searching for months.
Tv show is a telenovela, La Fea Mas Bella.


----------



## SoEnq

Can someone help me identify this bag? The character Charlotte Hale in Westworld uses it in season 3. I can't seem to find it anywhere.  Thank you!


----------



## Fairypink

SoEnq said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? The character Charlotte Hale in Westworld uses it in season 3. I can't seem to find it anywhere.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708700


Looks like FURLA to me. Maybe from their Metropolis line? Or an outlet Version?


----------



## guanie

Can someone help me identify which YSL bag this is? Thank you!


----------



## Fairypink

guanie said:


> Can someone help me identify which YSL bag this is? Thank you!


Monogram All Over Kate 99 in studded suede


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this bag seen on Flack (Season 2 Episode 1)? I swear I've seen it before, but I just can't remember what it is!


----------



## Fairypink

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag seen on Flack (Season 2 Episode 1)? I swear I've seen it before, but I just can't remember what it is!


I‘m pretty sure it‘s Coccinelle.


----------



## IntheOcean

Fairypink said:


> I‘m pretty sure it‘s Coccinelle.


You're right, it is! Thank you


----------



## krissye

I found this image on the Refinery29 site on an article discussing pearl nail polish. I love the pearl design and was wondering if anyone could identify the brand. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dktbdt04

I'm trying to identify this bag from a Hallmark movie with Lacey Chabert (Crossword Mysteries, Abracadaver). I couldn't find a picture of it online so all I've got is this screen grab. Thanks!


----------



## guanie

Hi again! My friend has this beautiful old Gucci crossbody bag and I have seen a white version of it before at a consignment store. Does anyone know the name of it (if it exists?). Thank you.


----------



## hobogirl

any ideas? not sure if this is allowed but will delete if not.

TIA!!


----------



## elzi

Celine trotteur


----------



## hobogirl

elzi said:


> Celine trotteur


thank you!!!


----------



## babiiejaiidee

does anyone know what bag is this?


----------



## leechiyong

babiiejaiidee said:


> does anyone know what bag is this?


It’s a Fendi Peekaboo.


----------



## babiiejaiidee

leechiyong said:


> It’s a Fendi Peekaboo.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Chopan

Can someone help me Id this bag? It’s a Uk brand which seem to use letter B im cursive as a logo.. this bag looks like a hobo/bucket bag

the outside was green and interior was tan/brown


----------



## Beauflame

Could you please help me identify this logo? On a black leather handbag.


----------



## Joshmic

Pursestan said:


> I'm assuming that it's a recent bag, but it's hard to say. I'll see if the original poster on the other site comes back so that I can ask.


----------



## Joshmic

Please help me identifybthe brand of this bag Thank you in advance.


----------



## rainyarch

krissye said:


> I found this image on the Refinery29 site on an article discussing pearl nail polish. I love the pearl design and was wondering if anyone could identify the brand. Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4713773


Hi @krissye It's by Zara


----------



## Adavis624

Can anyone tell me the name of this LV??


----------



## taninmo

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!





gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



if anyone could help me identify this bag i would GREATLY appreciate it!


----------



## abbeyloveslux

Hello detectives! I picked up this gorgeous vintage bag a couple of months ago and she's been puzzling me. I'm looking to identify which "Ricci" designed this bag. The only leads I have found is an orange snakeskin wallet also made by Ricci for C. & M. Caron in Italy (but not which Ricci). All of the fonts they use for stamps look so similar! Stefano Ricci has also come up in other queries since this bag was made by one company for another and he mainly does men's clothing. Any leads or help would be much appreciated!


----------



## beyond0the0pale

I can’t seem to find who made this handbag. There are no identifying marks on the inside so I just took an outside picture.


----------



## Narnanz

beyond0the0pale said:


> I can’t seem to find who made this handbag. There are no identifying marks on the inside so I just took an outside picture.


Its not this brand is it?...has a similar fox logo.
https://foxerbags.com/


----------



## SallySunshine

Hey,

just found this bag in a box and have no idea where it came from or if it's even genuine. So would be nice if someone could help me


----------



## Narnanz

SallySunshine said:


> Hey,
> 
> just found this bag in a box and have no idea where it came from or if it's even genuine. So would be nice if someone could help me
> 
> View attachment 4730477
> View attachment 4730478
> View attachment 4730479
> View attachment 4730480


Try here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-stella-mccartney.317146/page-182


----------



## WendiW

Can anyone tell me what bag this is? The picture is from a style book that is copyrighted 2008, so it's at least that old of a style.


----------



## Tiffanymcc1

Hello Everyone! What is the official name of my mini Chanel?


----------



## JBethmetaloo

Hello! I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this purse? 
I just found this nice vintage leather "Anne Klein for Carson Pirie Scott purse that was made in Italy. I have tried to Google this purse but I can find nothing on this purse. 

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

JBethmetaloo said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this purse?
> I just found this nice vintage leather "Anne Klein for Carson Pirie Scott purse that was made in Italy. I have tried to Google this purse but I can find nothing on this purse.
> 
> Thanks!


Carson Pirie Scott was a midwestern department store that was founded in 1854 and went out of business in 2018. Anne Klein did a confab with them at some point; I’d contact them through their web site to see what further info you can determine.


----------



## Lajka

Joshmic said:


> Please help me identifybthe brand of this bag Thank you in advance.


It could be italian brand Mia bag.


----------



## papertiger

guanie said:


> Hi again! My friend has this beautiful old Gucci crossbody bag and I have seen a white version of it before at a consignment store. Does anyone know the name of it (if it exists?). Thank you.



It's a vintage with no name (beyond the horse-bit closure). Watch out though as there are vintage lookie-likes too


----------



## papertiger

taninmo said:


> if anyone could help me identify this bag i would GREATLY appreciate it!



Vintage Gucci


----------



## LangdonMom

Hi There - I hope I am in the right forum. I purchased a couple of purses at a second hand store 7 years ago. They have just sat in my closet (I bought them because I needed a bag because mine was in bad shape, however, I got a new a week later for my birthday). I bought them because I thought they were just lovely! I have done a little research, as I am spring cleaning. I believe the first one shown is vintage?! Could one of you Lovely ladies or gentleman please help authenticate and give me some information on them and/or feedback?

1. French Luggage Company
2. Zippers have no identification
3. Black Real leather and silver accents
4. Black and Charcoal Grey in Colour
5. Has the tag: French Luggage
                        Made in California USA
6. With tag ID #041701

Be well and kindest regards,

Sandy


----------



## LangdonMom

Hi Again - The second purse is Paola Masi. Black patent leather with silver embellishments. Smells like leather, but I can not find a serial number and is it vintage? If there is supposed to be a serial number when in the bag would I find it. There is a little separation in the corner would that have had the serial number? Thank you you for any information you can share with me, would be so very wonderful!

1. Engraved PAOLO MASI
2. Photos of inside tags
3. One zipper enclosed has the name blitz on 
it.

Thank you again! Best wishes.

Kindest regards,

Sandy


----------



## LangdonMom

Hi again! Sorry for the picture of the orange sneakers, I tried to remove them, but had issues. Ignore those...lol! My son wants a pair like that for his birthday. My apologies.

Have a wonderful day! Take care.

Kindest regards,

Sandy


----------



## lovebags63

Hi
I got this cute little Kelly style bag and I can't figure out the name?Can anyone help.
 thanks


----------



## ManyMoons

Hello, dear Chanel lovers! Does anyone the name of this dual chain reissue style bag? I really like those tiny CC studs on the front. This reseller refers to it as a Reissue Accordion flap bag but I can’t seem to find this style under that name.


----------



## trevinba

Does anyone recognize this purse that the character Maddie is holding in episode 1 of Sweet Magnolias (Netflix)? The actress is JoAnna Garcia Swisher. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

trevinba said:


> Does anyone recognize this purse that the character Maddie is holding in episode 1 of Sweet Magnolias (Netflix)? The actress is JoAnna Garcia Swisher. Thank you!


Balenciaga first.


----------



## guanie

I saw this in Galeries Lafayette back in January at Balenciaga and I really loved the color. I also am bad at telling the styles of the city, first, etc, apart? Can anyone assist and maybe even identify the color/link to it? Thank you!


----------



## Marlitakae

Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?


----------



## muchstuff

Marlitakae said:


> View attachment 4743827
> View attachment 4743828
> View attachment 4743829
> View attachment 4743830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this bag is authentic?


Welcome to TPF! There doesn't appear to be an "authenticate this" thread on the Ferragamo sub-forum (which means we don't have a dedicated authenticator for the brand). You can try here but I'm not sure you'll have much success. You're also missing detailed photos for authentication such as hardware, any other tags or logos.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/authenticate-this.126/


----------



## nnonaa

Does someone know what Loewe bag is this? Can’t find the exact anywhere!


----------



## shesnochill

nnonaa said:


> Does someone know what Loewe bag is this? Can’t find the exact anywhere!


I'm sorry I can't be of help ID'ing it - but it's a cute bag! Good luck!


----------



## shesnochill

Bag ID, please!


----------



## Roie55

guanie said:


> I saw this in Galeries Lafayette back in January at Balenciaga and I really loved the color. I also am bad at telling the styles of the city, first, etc, apart? Can anyone assist and maybe even identify the color/link to it? Thank you!


it might be a city - but cant tell from that angle or that its a partial shot.


----------



## kittenss

Does anyone have any info on this bag, such as price and exact name? I know it's a Roberto Verino bag, from the "Marhaba" collection in 2019. I couldn't find the bag on the website and there's a language barrier w/customer service. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## Lajka

nnonaa said:


> Does someone know what Loewe bag is this? Can’t find the exact anywhere!


I am not sure, but IMHO the bag is from 80-90´era and the Loewe bags had not the names in these times. The bag was signed only the brand + type of material in Spain. So this bag is "Loewe bolso ante y piel". Because I have an old Flamenco made from nappa leather and name was "bolso nappa".


----------



## Tagner

Can anyone identify this bag.  It is on the tv show on Acorn with Lucy Lawless called My Life is Murder.


----------



## Narnanz

Tagner said:


> View attachment 4751310
> View attachment 4751309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag.  It is on the tv show on Acorn with Lucy Lawless called My Life is Murder.


I was wondering about this one myself when I watched some of the episodes on TNVZondemand...wondered if it was a Status Anxiety bag


----------



## rainyarch

kalinka-malinka said:


> Dear bag experts,
> 
> Does anyone know the brand of this unique bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Your help is very much appriciated!


Hi @kalinka-malinka! It's by Rula Galayini, 'Rosemin' Cuffbox


----------



## gueancla

Hello friends,

Can anyone identify this bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## whateve

gueancla said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4754352


dolce and gabbana miss sicily


----------



## gueancla

whateve said:


> dolce and gabbana miss sicily


You are the best. Thank you


----------



## Tagner

Narnanz said:


> I was wondering about this one myself when I watched some of the episodes on TNVZondemand...wondered if it was a Status Anxiety bag





Narnanz said:


> I was wondering about this one myself when I watched some of the episodes on TNVZondemand...wondered if it was a Status Anxiety bag



Thanks for your reply - I checked the anxiety status website and the bags look similar but I don’t see that particular bag and the hardware is different. You can see the bag more clearly on the last 2-3 episodes of the show.  It came out in 2019 so hopefully this bag is available somewhere.


----------



## songofthesea

I love this bag which is carried by Andrea Savage on “I’m sorry”. Does anyone know what it is? Thanks!!


----------



## Enjoia

Hi,
I’m new here, could someone please help me identify this bag? I bought at an estate sale and would like know if it’s real or not?
Thank you,
Mercy


----------



## Narnanz

Enjoia said:


> Hi,
> I’m new here, could someone please help me identify this bag? I bought at an estate sale and would like know if it’s real or not?
> Thank you,
> Mercy


Its looks like the Celine chariot logo but theres no celine name branding.
Could be vintage...is there an Identify this celine thread?
But I could also be very wrong.


----------



## rainyarch

songofthesea said:


> I love this bag which is carried by Andrea Savage on “I’m sorry”. Does anyone know what it is? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4758705



Hi @songofthesea I found a pic of the bag, but the link to the website is broken!! So I can't find the name of the designer!


Edit: If anyone else wants to try to find the origin, this is where I found the image and link; https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/327918416590423313/


----------



## Maed

Hi everyone!

Saw someone post earlier this year about Cara Delevingne's handbag from I think ~2012 but it wasn't identified. 

Anyone know the name of the bag? Some websites seem to say "Burberry Borsa Baulet" but can't find other, more official sources that say the same name. Been obsessed with this bag since high school!


----------



## lenarmc

Maed said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Saw someone post earlier this year about Cara Delevingne's handbag from I think ~2012 but it wasn't identified.
> 
> Anyone know the name of the bag? Some websites seem to say "Burberry Borsa Baulet" but can't find other, more official sources that say the same name. Been obsessed with this bag since high school!











						50+ Bags on the Arms of Our Favorite Supermodels - PurseBlog
					

[Editor's Note: This week, the PurseBlog staff is out of the office to enjoy the last little bit of the holidays. We'll return on Monday, but in the meantime, we'll be running both new posts and a few…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## rainyarch

Maed said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Saw someone post earlier this year about Cara Delevingne's handbag from I think ~2012 but it wasn't identified.
> 
> Anyone know the name of the bag? Some websites seem to say "Burberry Borsa Baulet" but can't find other, more official sources that say the same name. Been obsessed with this bag since high school!



@Maed I think it's the Nevinson, but the guys in the Burberry forum will be able to confirm that and answer any q's you have


----------



## Maed

lenarmc said:


> 50+ Bags on the Arms of Our Favorite Supermodels - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> [Editor's Note: This week, the PurseBlog staff is out of the office to enjoy the last little bit of the holidays. We'll return on Monday, but in the meantime, we'll be running both new posts and a few…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Hello! 

I did see that article but the name is just a generic "Burberry Satchel" and it sadly doesn't turn up results


----------



## Maed

rainyarch said:


> @Maed I think it's the Nevinson, but the guys in the Burberry forum will be able to confirm that and answer any q's you have


Thank you so much! Googling the Nevinson and it turns up similar bags! I'll check out that forum, thanks!


----------



## xElainex

Dear all.. I saw this bag in a Korean drama on Netflix. The brand got edited out in the close up. Does anyone know what bag it is? Many thanks!


----------



## rainyarch

xElainex said:


> Dear all.. I saw this bag in a Korean drama on Netflix. The brand got edited out in the close up. Does anyone know what bag it is? Many thanks!



Hi @xElainex it's by Playnomore their Micro Candy Bag.


----------



## starrynite_87

Spotted this beauty on Instagram, does anyone know who designs it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Maed

starrynite_87 said:


> Spotted this beauty on Instagram, does anyone know who designs it? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766521











						Serpenti Forever Shoulder Bag 287458 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Forever Shoulder Bag and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## Maed

starrynite_87 said:


> Spotted this beauty on Instagram, does anyone know who designs it? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766521



Sorry, the one I linked earlier is the shoulder bag. I'm pretty sure the one in the photo is the crossbody version. 










						Serpenti Forever Crossbody Bag 287454 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Forever Crossbody Bag and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## Siarasky

Hi all, does anyone recognise what bag this is?


----------



## Maed

Siarasky said:


> Hi all, does anyone recognise what bag this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772449











						Marin Bucket Bag - Lin
					

Shop the Marin Bucket Bag in Lin by Aesther Ekme online at My Chameleon. Conceptual leather goods & handbags designed in Denmark. Free Shipping and AfterPay available.




					www.mychameleon.com.au
				




I think it's this Aesther Ekme bucket bag


----------



## Siarasky

Maed said:


> Marin Bucket Bag - Lin
> 
> 
> Shop the Marin Bucket Bag in Lin by Aesther Ekme online at My Chameleon. Conceptual leather goods & handbags designed in Denmark. Free Shipping and AfterPay available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mychameleon.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's this Aesther Ekme bucket bag


Thank you so much!


----------



## Roie55

Maed said:


> Thank you so much! Googling the Nevinson and it turns up similar bags! I'll check out that forum, thanks!


----------



## Sarahla13

Mousejunkie68 said:


> View attachment 3017584


Did you ever find this bag???  I have been trying to find it everywhere!


----------



## Citosgirl

Sorry for the terrible photos, but can anyone id this bag? I’m rewatching HIMYM and I’m obsessed with the fashion. This is season 2 (2006).


----------



## Nibb

shesnochill said:


> Bag ID, please!


I didn’t see a response to this, I’m pretty sure the Olsen gal is carrying The Row Convertible flap bag in crocodile, The Row usually does a limited edition croc version of their bags.


----------



## Chris.Johnson85

Can’t find any markings or pictures online. Anyone here maybe know?


----------



## Chris.Johnson85

Chris.Johnson85 said:


> Can’t find any markings or pictures online. Anyone here maybe know?
> 
> View attachment 4774964


----------



## papertiger

xElainex said:


> Dear all.. I saw this bag in a Korean drama on Netflix. The brand got edited out in the close up. Does anyone know what bag it is? Many thanks!




Most likely Korean brand Kwanpen https://www.kwanpen.com/collections/ or a wannabe


----------



## shesnochill

Nibb said:


> I didn’t see a response to this, I’m pretty sure the Olsen gal is carrying The Row Convertible flap bag in crocodile, The Row usually does a limited edition croc version of their bags.


I LOVE YOU THANK YOU FOR REPLYING TO ME


----------



## Nibb

shesnochill said:


> I LOVE YOU THANK YOU FOR REPLYING TO ME


My pleasure, I love Row bags they are so luxe.


----------



## whateve

Chris.Johnson85 said:


> Can’t find any markings or pictures online. Anyone here maybe know?
> 
> View attachment 4774964


I don't know but it sure is unique!


----------



## Chris.Johnson85

whateve said:


> I don't know but it sure is unique!


I was thinking maybe a Judith Leiber but that’s just wishful thinking.


----------



## Roque2008




----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this bag? I'm positive I've seen it on this forum some time ago, but I can't remember what it's called!  Thanks!


----------



## MKB0925

Roque2008 said:


> View attachment 4777858


This looks like the Tory Burch Gemini Tote


----------



## JamieFolds

Does anyone know what this purse is? If it's vintage or not?


----------



## trendsoldier

Can someone help me in identifying this bag? What is the name of this bag?









						VINTAGE CELINE BAG
					

Buy VINTAGE CELINE BAG in Paranaque City,Philippines. 9Authentic Vintage Celine Bag. Been keeping it for years. Pm me for your offer. Get great deals on Luxury Bags & Wallets Chat to Buy




					www.carousell.ph


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag? I'm positive I've seen it on this forum some time ago, but I can't remember what it's called!  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4778203


Maybe the new Valentino?
https://www.purseblog.com/valentino...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Maybe the new Valentino?
> https://www.purseblog.com/valentino...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


Thank you, muchstuff!  It's indeed a Valentino bag! This photo is from their AW 2020 collection.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!  It's indeed a Valentino bag! This photo is from their AW 2020 collection.
> 
> View attachment 4786975


Hey I got one right, yay me!


----------



## Catahoo Creations

I have just joined the forum and I was wondering if I could get some help identifying a ostrich bag. This bag was my mother's. It is vintage but has no marking on it. It is a beautiful, soft ostrich leather with a velvet type interior lining. It has metal handles on the straps and at one time had an additional strap to attach as possibly a crossbody strap. It may be nothing but my mother has very high end taste in shoes and bags.  I would appreciate any help or advice. Let me know if additional photos are needed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Thank you in advance,
Catahoo Creations


----------



## papertiger

JamieFolds said:


> Does anyone know what this purse is? If it's vintage or not?
> View attachment 4782967
> View attachment 4782969



It's most likely vintage. I think it would expensive to do all that tooled leather and whip-stitching now, even that little acorn. Unique!


----------



## indiaink

Catahoo Creations said:


> I have just joined the forum and I was wondering if I could get some help identifying a ostrich bag. This bag was my mother's. It is vintage but has no marking on it. It is a beautiful, soft ostrich leather with a velvet type interior lining. It has metal handles on the straps and at one time had an additional strap to attach as possibly a crossbody strap. It may be nothing but my mother has very high end taste in shoes and bags.  I would appreciate any help or advice. Let me know if additional photos are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787920
> View attachment 4787921
> View attachment 4787923
> View attachment 4787927
> View attachment 4787930
> View attachment 4787931
> View attachment 4787932
> View attachment 4787934
> View attachment 4787935
> View attachment 4787937
> View attachment 4787939
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Catahoo Creations


Perhaps a photo of the back size of the zipper, and check inside the zippered pocket for a possible tag that might be sewn into the seam...?


----------



## Brie8989

Hi! Can anyone help me identify this bag or find another one? Someone else bought it before I could finish checking out. 

The seller didn’t list a brand and I can’t see any markings/tags, so it might be unbranded vintage. Seller had it listed as 70s but I’m not sure if that’s true. Looks like vinyl, has multiple compartments/pockets. It’s 8 1/4” by 12 1/2”, strap is 16” long.
Thanks so much


----------



## thefannieffect

Hi everyone!

I found a wonderful vintage bag and the website says it's unbranded I'm 100% sure I saw this logo before. Do you recognize this? It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## BabyMeerkat

Does anyone know the name of this Guess purse? I want it soooo bad! Thanks! : )


----------



## Imagenatas

Hello fashionistas. My wifes birthday is coming up. We were watching this chinese drama on netflix called “Here to Heart.” In episode 18 one the actresses was carrying this brown purse with a blue and white flap. I can not identify it at all. Would anyone be able to help me identify the brand and model based off these terrible fuzzy images?


----------



## Imagenatas

Hello fashionistas. My wifes birthday is coming up. We were watching this chinese drama on netflix called “Here to Heart.” In episode 18 one the actresses was carrying this brown purse with a blue and white flap. I can not identify it at all. Would anyone be able to help me identify the brand and model based off these terrible fuzzy images?


----------



## papertiger

Looks like La Double J Iside from Valextra 

Please have this thread moved to the ID thread. TY


----------



## Imagenatas

Wow thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

Imagenatas said:


> Wow thank you so much!



My pleasure. I think the exact variation is a Ltd Ed but the La Double J Iside is still available. Plenty of Isides too


----------



## Imagenatas

papertiger said:


> My pleasure. I think the exact variation is a Ltd Ed but the La Double J Iside is still available. Plenty of Isides too


That explains why i cant find that variation. Once again huge help. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JujuGem

Does anyone know what this bag is or can recommend a similar model?
This was featured in season 3 episode 6 of Mr Robot, worn by a character called Angela Moss played by Portia Doubleday.


----------



## Maed

rainyarch said:


> @Maed I think it's the Nevinson, but the guys in the Burberry forum will be able to confirm that and answer any q's you have



Hi Rainyarch! I just wanted to say thank you so much for helping me. I finally got hold of my dream bag when I found someone selling theirs online!


----------



## IntheOcean

Maed said:


> Hi Rainyarch! I just wanted to say thank you so much for helping me. I finally got hold of my dream bag when I found someone selling theirs online!
> 
> View attachment 4800931


Beautiful bag, congrats on scoring it!


----------



## rainyarch

Maed said:


> Hi Rainyarch! I just wanted to say thank you so much for helping me. I finally got hold of my dream bag when I found someone selling theirs online!
> 
> View attachment 4800931


That's awesome Maed! She's a real beauty!


----------



## Maed

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats on scoring it!



Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Maed

rainyarch said:


> That's awesome Maed! She's a real beauty!



She is! Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## Flutie

Hello everybody!
I received this amazing purse as a gift a few years ago and have tried and failed to identify it. It has no brand or tag and it’s only identifier is a small pressed image of flowers sewn in. Please help me identify anything you can about this bag I love it dearly.


----------



## TheBagGuru

Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## whatisthispurse

I thrifted this purse a few years ago and every so often try to research what brand it is, and have come up with NOTHING. I believe the logo is "A" or "AL" or "7AL" and has a tag that says "made in Korea." I will attach pictures, any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BonjourMissAngel

Can anyone help me identify this bag LIV TYLER is carrying please? (its a vintage/oldie piece) Thank you!


----------



## anikani

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help out. I've been trying to find this bag for days. I have no idea what designer and model it is. I'd like to buy it. Hoping somebody recognises the style. Thanks so much


----------



## anikani

Hi, does anybody recognise this bag? I saw it in these pictures and would like to buy it. Thanks !!


----------



## whatisthispurse

gti said:


> *Moderator note:
> Please post any identification requests in this thread. *
> 
> *Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):*
> 
> Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796
> Bottega Veneta https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Burberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-burberry.405142/
> Céline https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-celine-bag.554740/page-59
> Chloe https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-chloe-color-style-year-price-etc.588669/
> Dior https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-dior.150418/
> Chanel https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-identify-this-chanel.376784/page-169
> Fendi https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-fendi.565328/
> Ferragamo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-ferragamo-please-the-official-thread.453431/
> Givenchy https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy.456116/
> Goyard https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-goyard-style-size-color-etc.710075/
> Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-gucci.70014/
> Jimmy Choo https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-jimmy-choo.419074/
> Marc Jacobs https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name-that-mj-bag.113654/
> Louis Vuitton https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-identify-this-lv.76949/
> Miu Miu https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-miu-miu.84064/
> Mulberry https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-mulberry.318229/
> Prada https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-prada.374092/
> Tods https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-color-style-season-id-questions-here.566052/
> Valentino https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-valentino.660202/
> Saint Laurent/YSL https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-identifying-ysl-bag.721966/
> 
> Alexander Wang https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-alexander-wang-bag.614270/
> Coach https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...st-any-coach-item-name-questions-here.355205/
> Kate_Spade https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-the-name-collection-of-this-kate-spade-purse.603618/
> Rebecca Minkoff https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-identify-this-bag.296635/
> Michael Kors https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/id-please-help-me-identify-this-michael-kors.162433/
> Tory Burch https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/name.783460/
> 
> 
> ----------------
> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Roie55

Nibb said:


> I didn’t see a response to this, I’m pretty sure the Olsen gal is carrying The Row Convertible flap bag in crocodile, The Row usually does a limited edition croc version of their bags.


The Row is also their own brand line, so if they're carrying anything i'd bet its from The Row


----------



## indiaink

whatisthispurse said:


> I hope someone can help me out.  I bought a Le Sport Sac Tokidoki bag at a thrift store recently.  I really liked the pattern so I didn't notice the tag.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that the tag attached said "SAMPLE" at the top and then Style # and Description.  I can't quite make out the most of the lettering but the description says 9507-4730 (I think).  Under that is "Sample Request Tokidoki SMR07201".  The tag is from Access Leather Products LTD.  The bottom is dated Oct. 12, 06.
> 
> I've narrowed down the bag as being a Ciao with Famiglia print.  But I don't believe this print was available in 2006.  Am I right?  Do I have something valuable here?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


@whatisthispurse  No, you have a Le Sport Sac bag you found at a thrift store. No value except to you. Enjoy!


----------



## Maddy123836472

Can anyone identify this bag? 

thanks!


----------



## travelbliss

Pic is fuzzy... honestly looks like a Michael Kors Dome or Cindy crossbody bag with a tassel ornament ...


----------



## A1aGypsy

^^ that’s what I thought of when I saw it. Definitely MK


----------



## IntheOcean

DKNY lovers! Do you guys know the name of this bag? TIA


----------



## Deedee1177

Can anyone identify this purse?


----------



## Deedee1177




----------



## Narnanz

Deedee1177 said:


> View attachment 4817410


Is it a Givenchy Nightingale?


----------



## Deedee1177

Yes! You are amazing!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Deedee1177 said:


> View attachment 4817410


One of the very few bags I personally prefer in a small size rather than large. The Nightingale's so cute when it's small!


----------



## Deedee1177

agree! It looked so cute in the photo. But it looks like they don’t sell it anymore .


----------



## Veraaa




----------



## Bichette

Obsessed with this bag but can't find what it is exactly. Not Givenchy Antigone but similar? ... Help!


----------



## muchstuff

Bichette said:


> Obsessed with this bag but can't find what it is exactly..... Help!
> 
> View attachment 4820741


Some iteration of the Givenchy Nightingale?


----------



## Bichette

Yes, was wondering (amended my post). I guess it must be. Daphne Guiness'antigona!


----------



## Aliekube

Can anybody help to identify this bag I saw on Instagram? Thank you!


----------



## ahpeste

can anybody identify the name of this rm backpack? thanks!!!


----------



## JessicaO

Looking for the black leather messenger bag Paz wore on power.


----------



## IntheOcean

JessicaO said:


> Looking for the black leather messenger bag Paz wore on power.
> 
> View attachment 4826946


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

This is a Field satchel by Rag & Bone. https://www.forzieri.com/handbags/rag-bone/rn130018-012-00


----------



## nyxnyx

This is Jennifer Lee's bag from the making of Frozen 2 documentary. What is it? At first I thought it was an Hermes, but now I just don't know. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## JBizThreadzNTreadz

Perhaps someone here may be able to help me identify the brand name of these handbag logos. Or direct me where the proper place to ask would be. Thank you for your time.


----------



## pony

Does anyone know this bag?


----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies, what about this bag please?


----------



## muchstuff

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, what about this bag please?


Alexander Wang Kirsten.


----------



## leechiyong

nyxnyx said:


> This is Jennifer Lee's bag from the making of Frozen 2 documentary. What is it? At first I thought it was an Hermes, but now I just don't know. I've looked everywhere.
> View attachment 4830455


It looks like the Coach Cooper Carryall to me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

What bag is Zosia Mamet carrying in The Boy Downstairs? It is red on the sides.


----------



## debsmith

.


----------



## jazAna

Would anyone happen to know this bag, please:


----------



## Purseloco

.


----------



## Purseloco

jazAna said:


> Would anyone happen to know this bag, please:
> 
> View attachment 4843537


LOUIS VUITTON
Veau Cachemire Flore Bag MM Cobaltt. I believe.


----------



## JackPKA1

Hi-please help me identify this amazing bag! thanks!


----------



## lenarmc

jazAna said:


> Would anyone happen to know this bag, please:
> 
> View attachment 4843537


That is a Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola Duffle bag. It’s no longer being made, but I’ve seen plenty on the secondhand market.


----------



## Rogueness

Hi! I found a Whiting & Davis Mesh bag at an estate sale with the original box and I’m trying to figure out what decade it’s from. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Narnanz

Rogueness said:


> Hi! I found a Whiting & Davis Mesh bag at an estate sale with the original box and I’m trying to figure out what decade it’s from. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845935
> View attachment 4845935
> View attachment 4845936
> View attachment 4845935
> View attachment 4845936
> View attachment 4845937
> View attachment 4845938
> View attachment 4845939


You could always just email Whiting and Davis ans ask.
Its lovely by the way. I have  few as well but not as in good a condition.


----------



## Rogueness

Narnanz said:


> You could always just email Whiting and Davis ans ask.
> Its lovely by the way. I have  few as well but not as in good a condition.


I didn’t even know I could do that!  Thanks! Any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## Narnanz

Rogueness said:


> I didn’t even know I could do that!  Thanks! Any idea what it might be worth?


No idea.


----------



## Walker23

Hi. Can anyone help identify this please. All I know is that's it's Hermes but can't find anything else about the design or model. Not sure if it's rare or not authentic

Many thanks


----------



## indiaink

Walker23 said:


> Hi. Can anyone help identify this please. All I know is that's it's Hermes but can't find anything else about the design or model. Not sure if it's rare or not authentic
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4848134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848142


It's been made to look like an Hermes Jige clutch with the elephant pattern - you might do better posting in the Authenticate This Hermes subforum if you want to know it's authentic.


----------



## Hannahhcz

Currently rewatching Hannibal series and this bag got stuck in my head  at first I thought it was Furla piper, but the hardware looks different...maybe I am wrong and there is also this version. Please I need your help to satisfy my bagoholic needs


----------



## IntheOcean

Hannahhcz said:


> Currently rewatching Hannibal series and this bag got stuck in my head  at first I thought it was Furla piper, but the hardware looks different...maybe I am wrong and there is also this version. Please I need your help to satisfy my bagoholic needs
> View attachment 4850707


I would also like to know the name of that bag! The costumes on Hannibal were superb.


----------



## lulilu

Katie Holmes as seen on Vogue's daily newsletter.  Any idea what bag this is?  I love the color and slouchy style.  TIA


----------



## Nibb

lulilu said:


> Katie Holmes as seen on Vogue's daily newsletter.  Any idea what bag this is?  I love the color and slouchy style.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 4851604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851605


Hunting Season Hobo, nice bag. You may have to get creative searching, sold out on the site. 








						The Hobo in Nappa Leather
					

Description Designed in a soft, oversized silhouette, this leather carry-all is equally practical and polished. Classic topstitching and refined hardware underscore its timeless appeal, while a spacious interior—complete with two pockets—boasts enough room to store your essentials.  Monthly...




					www.hunting-season.com


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Hunting Season Hobo, nice bag. You may have to get creative searching, sold out on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hobo in Nappa Leather
> 
> 
> Description Designed in a soft, oversized silhouette, this leather carry-all is equally practical and polished. Classic topstitching and refined hardware underscore its timeless appeal, while a spacious interior—complete with two pockets—boasts enough room to store your essentials.  Monthly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hunting-season.com


Very nice bag indeed, I've never heard of the brand. Just checked, still available in a couple other colours.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Very nice bag indeed, I've never heard of the brand. Just checked, still available in a couple other colours.


I think they have been around awhile like 10 years, I remember the brand from Barneys NY, miss Barneys clearance sales. Moda Operandi.com has the bag in the Carmel color, at least for now, Katie wears it well, love the cutout strap. Price-point is palatable. I think somebody needs one.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I think they have been around awhile like 10 years, I remember the brand from Barneys NY, miss Barneys clearance sales. Moda Operandi.com has the bag in the Carmel color, at least for now, Katie wears it well, love the cutout strap. Price-point is palatable. I think somebody needs one.


Upping your enabling game I see  .


----------



## lulilu

Nibb said:


> Hunting Season Hobo, nice bag. You may have to get creative searching, sold out on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hobo in Nappa Leather
> 
> 
> Description Designed in a soft, oversized silhouette, this leather carry-all is equally practical and polished. Classic topstitching and refined hardware underscore its timeless appeal, while a spacious interior—complete with two pockets—boasts enough room to store your essentials.  Monthly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hunting-season.com



Thank you!  (I see it's sold out it cognac, which is I think what she is wearing.)


----------



## Nibb

lulilu said:


> Thank you!  (I see it's sold out it cognac, which is I think what she is wearing.)







__





						Hobo Leather Shoulder Bag By Hunting Season | Moda Operandi
					

Shop the Brown Hobo Leather Shoulder Bag by Hunting Season and more new designer fashion on Moda Operandi.




					www.modaoperandi.com
				



It appears Moda Operandi has the color. Living vicariously through you, if you get it please post mod shots.


----------



## lulilu

Nibb said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo Leather Shoulder Bag By Hunting Season | Moda Operandi
> 
> 
> Shop the Brown Hobo Leather Shoulder Bag by Hunting Season and more new designer fashion on Moda Operandi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.modaoperandi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears Moda Operandi has the color. Living vicariously through you, if you get it please post mod shots.


Yes, I saw that but they call it brown.  I messaged them to see if it's cognac.  Thanks!


----------



## ThaiNguyen2010

I saw this bag on Instagram but can't figure out where it might be from, and the OP would not respond . Can anybody help? Apology in advance since the pictures were not very detailed. Thank you very much.


----------



## KHP

Currently deep down the Gossip Girl rabbit hole. This bag stood out to me, I sort of recognize it, but can anyone help me with the name/designer?


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognized this black bowling bag? Saw it on Instagram.


----------



## raj

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognized this black bowling bag? Saw it on Instagram.
> View attachment 4859657


I pretty sure it's Anya Hindmarch. Found an old link that once had it in stock...



			https://www.theoutnet.com/en-dk/shop/product/top-handle/top-handle-bags/crinkled-patent-leather-tote/665933304564725


----------



## IntheOcean

raj said:


> I pretty sure it's Anya Hindmarch. Found an old link that once had it in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-dk/shop/product/top-handle/top-handle-bags/crinkled-patent-leather-tote/665933304564725


That's it!! Thank you so much.


----------



## fille17

Help with identifying this bag that Hope Hicks is carrying will be much appreciated !


----------



## lenarmc

LOL! I was looking at her bag as well. To me, it appears to be a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag. That was until I saw what appeared to be a zipper. Celine Phantom, maybe. I’m not a fan of the bag, but it looks very familiar.


----------



## raj

fille17 said:


> Help with identifying this bag that Hope Hicks is carrying will be much appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 4865850


My guess is that it's the 3.1 Phillip Lim pashli satchel.


----------



## lenarmc

I own a Pashli (in the mini size), and it didn’t even occur to me. Maybe that’s why it looks familiar.


----------



## fille17

Perhaps a better picture will help ?


----------



## leechiyong

fille17 said:


> Perhaps a better picture will help ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866913


@raj called it.  It's the Pashli.


----------



## mslittlebob

papertiger said:


> Most likely Korean brand Kwanpen https://www.kwanpen.com/collections/ or a wannabe


Kwanpen is a Singaporean brand and all their bags are made in Singapore.

Rumor has it that the founder Mr Kwanpen was actually there with the Hermes Team when they were designing the Birkin bag, and that kwanpen actually supplies to hermes


----------



## lasocialite

Hello, I need help with identifying this bag that Hope Hicks is carrying. Hope someone knows and can help me.


----------



## indiaink

lasocialite said:


> Hello, I need help with identifying this bag that Hope Hicks is carrying. Hope someone knows and can help me.
> 
> View attachment 4868890
> View attachment 4868888
> View attachment 4868889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868891



Check the last few posts in this thread.






						Please help Identify this Handbag!
					

Moderator note: Please post any identification requests in this thread. :tup:  Here is our list of established identify this threads (clickable links!!):  Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-796 Bottega Veneta...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## rosegreen598

Help please! Who is the designer of this mini purse. It’s made of genuine ostrich


----------



## Old Iowa Girl

I bought this purse at a thrift store.  No indication what brand it is, but the inside is signed and dated 2005, but I can't read the signature.


----------



## Old Iowa Girl

I bought this purse at a thrift store.  No indication of what brand it is, but under the flap it's signed and dated 2005.


----------



## indiaink

Old Iowa Girl said:


> I bought this purse at a thrift store.  No indication of what brand it is, but under the flap it's signed and dated 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882028


Anything engraved on the metal side pieces or the metal rivets holding the strap to the handle?  Nothing inside?


----------



## Old Iowa Girl

no markings on anything...inside or outside


----------



## indiaink

Old Iowa Girl said:


> no markings on anything...inside or outside


Wow ... well, having purchased from local leather artists in the past, I would say you have a one-of-a-kind handcrafted bag made by a local artist. You’ll probably never know. Enjoy this unique find!


----------



## Amazona

What @indiaink said! It looks very much like a unique one-of-a-kind find from an artisan.
Enjoy your bag in good health!


----------



## OrchidLVE

Hi!!

I keep seeing women walking around with a crossbody bag with a T embossed in front same color as the leather.
What is the designer? I thought it was Tom Ford but it’s not


----------



## maryen

Hey all, I just saw a fabulous bag scrolling Instagram. Does anyone know what brand&model it can be? I have googled everything.... Thanks!


----------



## cbarrus

Maybe Tory Burch?


----------



## Annawakes

Tods?


----------



## LuvChanel55

What is this bag Nene Leakes is carrying???


----------



## BeachBagGal

Old Iowa Girl said:


> I bought this purse at a thrift store.  No indication what brand it is, but the inside is signed and dated 2005, but I can't read the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882013
> View attachment 4882015
> View attachment 4882015


1st thing I thought when I read the signature was Ja Rule.  I’m sure I’m totally off base.


----------



## suppaduppa

Hi All, I hope everyone is staying safe with the current pandemic going on.
Can someone help me find out what brand this is? I thought its Loewe, but that doesn't seem right. Thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## OrenH

Hello, I'm new here

I want to buy this handbag by Replay, from a private seller in my country- it's second hand but never been worn. 
The seller got it as a present, it came in a Replay bag and everything, but she doesn't know if it's real leather or what is the model name and I can't find it anywhere on the internet. 
I know it's not a designer bag and it's not so expansive but I would like to know what I'm buying...
The store prices are between 150-300$ for a bag, she sells it to me for 57$



I would really appreciate any help in finding out which bag is it and any other info out there

Thank you so much for your help
Oren


----------



## Gabs007

It does look like maybe an older version of this one?





__





						Zipped crossbody bag - Replay
					

Buy Zipped crossbody bag Replay online at the official Replay shop. Discover the new collection of clothing and accessories for men, women and children!




					www.replayjeans.com


----------



## OrenH

Gabs007 said:


> It does look like maybe an older version of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipped crossbody bag - Replay
> 
> 
> Buy Zipped crossbody bag Replay online at the official Replay shop. Discover the new collection of clothing and accessories for men, women and children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.replayjeans.com



It does looks like! How can I tell if the one I want is made of leather or not?


----------



## Gabs007

OrenH said:


> It does looks like! How can I tell if the one I want is made of leather or not?



I am not sure, I am not too familiar with Replay, but I don't think that most of their bags are made from leather, maybe check their website and the material of their bags?

Oh I noticed they are on FB and Twitter, maybe you could ask them directly?


----------



## OrenH

Gabs007 said:


> I am not sure, I am not too familiar with Replay, but I don't think that most of their bags are made from leather, maybe check their website and the material of their bags?
> 
> Oh I noticed they are on FB and Twitter, maybe you could ask them directly?


Thank you for all the help! I checked the website and I see that 99% of the bags aren’t made from leather...
I did DM them yesterday but they couldn’t help me here. BUT somehow was able to get the importer’s phone number and she told me she will check in older collections for me. She did say that the bag is for sure not 1 year old (like the seller told me) but at least 2-3 years...


----------



## Gabs007

OrenH said:


> Thank you for all the help! I checked the website and I see that 99% of the bags aren’t made from leather...
> I did DM them yesterday but they couldn’t help me here. BUT somehow was able to get the importer’s phone number and she told me she will check in older collections for me. She did say that the bag is for sure not 1 year old (like the seller told me) but at least 2-3 years...



The seller might have got it as a present last year, personally it doesn't really matter from which year something is, if I like the look of it.


----------



## OrenH

Gabs007 said:


> I am not sure, I am not too familiar with Replay, but I don't think that most of their bags are made from leather, maybe check their website and the material of their bags?
> 
> Oh I noticed they are on FB and Twitter, maybe you could ask them directly?


Thank you for all the help! I checked the website and I see that 99% of the bags aren’t made from leather...
I did DM them yesterday but they couldn’t help me here. BUT somehow was able to get the importer’s phone number and she told me she will check in older collections for me. She did say that the bag is for sure not 1 year old (like the seller told me) but at least 2-3 years...


Gabs007 said:


> The seller might have got it as a present last year, personally it doesn't really matter from which year something is, if I like the look of it.


Right, I agree, I love second hand and vintage. Thank you very much for you kind help


----------



## Majohn1987

Hi- newbie here. I have been wracking my brain (and the Internet) trying to find this tote- it’s another of Hope Hicks’s bags (it’s not the Gigi or the 3.1 Philip Lim)- any ideas?? TIA!!


----------



## sfbarbie

I found this bag and it has no brand marking. Its very well made. The hardware is fairly substantial and solid. Its a vintage framed bag and it has an unusual side lever to release the top.  It's made of leather (inside and out). Could you please help me identify??


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

sfbarbie said:


> I found this bag and it has no brand marking. Its very well made. The hardware is fairly substantial and solid. Its a vintage framed bag and it has an unusual side lever to release the top.  It's made of leather (inside and out). Could you please help me identify??


What a beauty!


----------



## EjpHs

Can anyone identify this brand? I think it’s from 2014?


----------



## kediko

Majohn1987 said:


> Hi- newbie here. I have been wracking my brain (and the Internet) trying to find this tote- it’s another of Hope Hicks’s bags (it’s not the Gigi or the 3.1 Philip Lim)- any ideas?? TIA!!



I'd also love to know what the brand is, if anyone can identify? Perfect work bag!


----------



## EjpHs

Thanks! I’m have a look at them!


----------



## muchstuff

Majohn1987 said:


> Hi- newbie here. I have been wracking my brain (and the Internet) trying to find this tote- it’s another of Hope Hicks’s bags (it’s not the Gigi or the 3.1 Philip Lim)- any ideas?? TIA!!


This is it right? It says vintage Bally...


----------



## IntheOcean

I feel like I've seen these two bags before, but I can't quite recognize them from the pictures I saw on Instagram. Do any of you guys know?


----------



## lenarmc

IntheOcean said:


> I feel like I've seen these two bags before, but I can't quite recognize them from the pictures I saw on Instagram. Do any of you guys know?
> 
> View attachment 4919712
> View attachment 4919713


Givenchy Lucrezia?


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> Givenchy Lucrezia?


Thank you! It is indeed!


----------



## yyyyccc

Guys I’m trying to find which dkny bag this is? Can’t find it online anywhere!


----------



## Tenorio1996

I am trying to sell some bags that i dont use anymore. Can anyone help identify this purse? It's a Cole Haan, around the 2010-2013 era. That's the best i can do.


----------



## fooltothink521

Good afternoon, I'm hoping that joining just to ask the question isn't against the rules, but if it is, please feel free to boot me.  I am just looking for some help to identify the bag (not even sure which style to classify it as) below which my wife found on a random person's profile from a facebook group of which she is a member.  She doesn't know the lady personally (and I certainly don't) so I don't have any way to find out where to find one like it without being a total creeper.

Any help would be very much appreciated.  Even if you don't know which brand or line it is, recommendations of similar brands with this style would be very welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Nezuko

Can someone please tell me where to find this? I know it’s from Chanel but like what year, season, price, etc? I’ve been trying to find this because I really want it but I don’t know what to type into my search query, please help!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Nezuko said:


> Can someone please tell me where to find this? I know it’s from Chanel but like what year, season, price, etc? I’ve been trying to find this because I really want it but I don’t know what to type into my search query, please help!!!


if you look in the Chanel forum they have a Identify This Chanel thread..might have more look there.


----------



## Euclase

I saw this lovey black, saffiano(?) leather, gold hardware crossbody satchel on a woman the other day. I couldn’t get close enough to read the name, but it looked like maybe Furla or Prada? 
If anyone can ID it, I’d be grateful!


----------



## IntheOcean

Euclase said:


> I saw this lovey black, saffiano(?) leather, gold hardware crossbody satchel on a woman the other day. I couldn’t get close enough to read the name, but it looked like maybe Furla or Prada?
> If anyone can ID it, I’d be grateful!
> View attachment 4928711


That's a Furla, I'm pretty sure! This one, maybe in a smaller size: https://www.luxurybags.eu/handbags/51156-furla-saffiano-leather-tote-with-strap-black#


----------



## ravelt

Does anyone know what this interesting double flap bag that Sasha ***** has is?


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this bag worn by Emmy Rossum in 2014? Sorry about the pic being so small.


----------



## lenarmc

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag worn by Emmy Rossum in 2014? Sorry about the pic being so small.


Bally Sommet








						SOMMET
					

Shop The Sommet Womens Leather Top Handle Bag In Burgundy From Bally




					www.bally.com


----------



## lenarmc

ravelt said:


> Does anyone know what this interesting double flap bag that Sasha ***** has is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929898



‘Are you sure this is Sasha? It looks like bad photoshop. Look at the thighs under the table and her hand. This may be why you can’t find out what bag this is.


----------



## ravelt

lenarmc said:


> ‘Are you sure this is Sasha? It looks like bad photoshop. Look at the thighs under the table and her hand. This may be why you can’t find out what bag this is.


I'm not sure of anything lol I just saw the pic on Twitter and thought her bag looked really cool. I don't really know what you mean about the photoshop, but I hope the bag isn't photoshopped!


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> Bally Sommet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOMMET
> 
> 
> Shop The Sommet Womens Leather Top Handle Bag In Burgundy From Bally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bally.com


Thank you so much! Bally didn't even occur to me.


----------



## Euclase

IntheOcean said:


> That's a Furla, I'm pretty sure! This one, maybe in a smaller size: https://www.luxurybags.eu/handbags/51156-furla-saffiano-leather-tote-with-strap-black#


Yup, that looks a lot like it, @IntheOcean.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

Euclase said:


> Yup, that looks a lot like it, @IntheOcean.  Thank you so much for your help!


You're welcome


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My friend (who is not on tPF) saw this one in some TV series. Any idea what it could be? The colour is more bordeaux than brown, doesn't show well in the pic


----------



## Jereni

I came across this picture on Google images but the page it came from didn’t identify it. Anyone recognize this? I have a bad feeling it’s no longer available...


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> I came across this picture on Google images but the page it came from didn’t identify it. Anyone recognize this? I have a bad feeling it’s no longer available...


I'm afraid you won't like it. It seems like it's one of the most popular generic bags off Aliexpress. I haven't been able to find the exact one, but this bag here is almost exactly the same minus the fabric strap.


----------



## Elelianah

Hi everyone!
I saw this bag some time ago on Instagram and I like it very much, but I can't find out what model or even brand it is... :'( Could someone on here help me out?
Thank you very much!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elelianah said:


> Hi everyone!
> I saw this bag some time ago on Instagram and I like it very much, but I can't find out what model or even brand it is... :'( Could someone on here help me out?
> Thank you very much!


Well, it's trying to be a Prada Diagramme. 




It's most likely some cheap 'brand' that's copying popular designer handbags. Probably not even made of real leather.


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> I'm afraid you won't like it. It seems like it's one of the most popular generic bags off Aliexpress. I haven't been able to find the exact one, but this bag here is almost exactly the same minus the fabric strap.



Oh interesting thank you! I really liked the shape but also the combination of colors... That said, if it is from Aliexpress then I imagine the quality would not be as good as that pic makes it look lol.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> That said, if it is from Aliexpress then I imagine the quality would not be as good as that pic makes it look lol.


Absolutely. Those bags from China are made of faux leather and are screaming cheap. Sometimes they would make knock-offs, but I don't think I've ever seen any designer bag that looked like the one you're interested in.


----------



## crispypickles

What brand is this handbag? Some say it’s the fendi kan but I don’t think so!


----------



## Jereni

crispypickles said:


> View attachment 4942938
> 
> What brand is this handbag? Some say it’s the fendi kan but I don’t think so!



From what I can tell, it is a Kan. They must have changed the styles slightly for the current Kans.

https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-studded-kan-i-shoulder-bag-blueberry-627364


----------



## sydsunshine

Does anyone know what time period and name of this Cartier bag? I just scored mine from a Japanese reseller.


----------



## Elelianah

IntheOcean said:


> Well, it's trying to be a Prada Diagramme.
> 
> View attachment 4939636
> 
> 
> It's most likely some cheap 'brand' that's copying popular designer handbags. Probably not even made of real leather.



Thank you very much! Yeah, I did come across this Prada purse when I did some looking up, and thought it looked similar, but I don't know much about purses so I was not sure  I thought that maybe it was a semi-established brand famous for producing decent dupes of iconic pieces


----------



## BonneVivante212

Obsessed with this bag featured in The Flight Attendant.  Anyone know what it is?


----------



## morejunkny

BonneVivante212 said:


> Obsessed with this bag featured in The Flight Attendant.  Anyone know what it is?



The metal loops are throwing me off but the Beirn Jenna is very similar.


----------



## BonneVivante212

morejunkny said:


> The metal loops are throwing me off but the Beirn Jenna is very similar.



Thank you!


----------



## BonneVivante212

Hmm.  It's similar, but can't find the exact match.  Surely, I am not the only one obsessing!


----------



## luba

Does anyone know who makes this purse? Cassie’s character on The Flight Attendant on HBO wore it.

[A


----------



## plasticmartyr

?


----------



## papertiger

Wondermuffin said:


> Does anyone know what time period and name of this Cartier bag? I just scored mine from a Japanese reseller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943935
> View attachment 4943936



Says 1980s to me


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this bag that Kate Beckinsale has been carrying lately? The 'rings' remind me of Sonia Rykiel, but I haven't been able to find anything looking even remotely like it.


----------



## leechiyong

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag that Kate Beckinsale has been carrying lately? The 'rings' remind me of Sonia Rykiel, but I haven't been able to find anything looking even remotely like it.
> 
> View attachment 4951101


It’s the Fendi FF tote.


----------



## IntheOcean

leechiyong said:


> It’s the Fendi FF tote.


Ah, it's an F, not an S.  Thank you!!


----------



## willowolive

Trying to ID this bag. I know this is Emmanuelle Alt and her assistant but whatever search I try I‘m just getting back the Saint Laurent Emmanuel fringe bag, which this obviously is not. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## IntheOcean

willowolive said:


> Trying to ID this bag. I know this is Emmanuelle Alt and her assistant but whatever search I try I‘m just getting back the Saint Laurent Emmanuel fringe bag, which this obviously is not. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4959523


Looks like the Sophia Coppola duffle bag for Louis Vuitton! https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...alt-suede-sofia-coppola-sc-gm-bag-116835.html


----------



## willowolive

IntheOcean said:


> Looks like the Sophia Coppola duffle bag for Louis Vuitton! https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...alt-suede-sofia-coppola-sc-gm-bag-116835.html


Yessss!  Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

willowolive said:


> Yessss!  Thank you!


You're welcome. That was an easy one - I love this bag, although the price is...


----------



## JBethmetaloo

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this vintage purse? There is no branding/tags on this. It is painted on the outside. 

This size is: 14” wide horizontally, 13.5” high (plus handles), 4” wide bottom and sides.


----------



## indiaink

JBethmetaloo said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this vintage purse? There is no branding/tags on this. It is painted on the outside.
> 
> This size is: 14” wide horizontally, 13.5” high (plus handles), 4” wide bottom and sides.


That looks a Jane Yoo hand-painted bag. Somewhere in the painted designed you should find an @ yoo or similar.


----------



## cucomelon5

Hi, Can anyone identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## lenalfuego

Hi all, could you please help me ID the two black purses in this photo? Thanks loves


----------



## rainyarch

lenalfuego said:


> Hi all, could you please help me ID the two black purses in this photo? Thanks loves


Hi @lenalfuego . I found the one on the right. It seems to be from an Etsy seller called Genova Valentino. Seems to be dupes of designer bags. The Etsy shop is closed. Can't find it anywhere else.


----------



## BigVanVader

Can I jump in and ask for some help? This is supposedly a vintage Loewe in a auction I'm bidding on. Does anyone know the name of this particular bag and/or its value? Thanks!


----------



## nitneet

Does anyone know what bag this is? I found this picture from a reddit thread from 3 years ago so I couldn't ask anyone about it. TIA!


----------



## MoSoupy

nitneet said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? I found this picture from a reddit thread from 3 years ago so I couldn't ask anyone about it. TIA!
> View attachment 4992806



Fossil Emerson tote?


----------



## nitneet

MoSoupy said:


> Fossil Emerson tote?


Thanks so much! Yes it is a fossil bag, should have known from the key hangtag


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hi, 
Does anyone know this Gucci bag? It was carried by Lily Collins in the movie "Inheritance" and I'm in love with this bag, but can't seem to find it ANYWHERE.


----------



## 128ktt

Hi there. Could anyone help me to identify these two bags? I'm sorry for the low quality  I think the first one is a Chloe based on the logo if that helps. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

128ktt said:


> Hi there. Could anyone help me to identify these two bags? I'm sorry for the low quality  I think the first one is a Chloe based on the logo if that helps. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4996438
> 
> View attachment 4996448


The first one is a Hermes Garden Party.


----------



## 128ktt

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> The first one is a Hermes Garden Party.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lenarmc

The second one looks like a Gucci WOC.


----------



## 128ktt

lenarmc said:


> The second one looks like a Gucci WOC.


Thank you for your hint! I think it's this one: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...nterlocking-g-wallet-on-chain-clutch-bag.html


----------



## PausMos

Hello everyone, I bought this vintage bag today and was wondering if anyone recognizes the logo? The bag is very nice quality, chevron quilted and with tassel and innerlaced chain. I think its lambs skin. Thanks for any help


----------



## Elelianah

Hello! Could anyone help me identify this bag? I don't know much about purses, and really have no idea of even what brand it could be...  Thanks in advance!


----------



## nitneet

Hello everyone,
I saw this bag in a video but unable to identify it. It has an embossed logo that looked like a double triangle. Does anyone know this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## netter

I have been rocking my Fossil Explorer handbag at work for the past several weeks. Out and about and (yes) organized. I have  another vintage Fossil on her way in the mail.


----------



## Maggie968

Hi!  Does anyone recognize this obscure blue bag?  I found it in a TJMaxx sometime around Fall 2011.  I know this is a long shot, but thanks for any info (even just designer would help) you might have!


----------



## Voodoo

Maggie968 said:


> Hi!  Does anyone recognize this obscure blue bag?  I found it in a TJMaxx sometime around Fall 2011.  I know this is a long shot, but thanks for any info (even just designer would help) you might have!



Hi, Maggie! It immediately reminds me of Tano's line in 2011. Especially the peek of the orange lining. I don't specifically remember that bag but the vibrant color, orange lining, and very large size makes me think it could be a Tano.


----------



## Maggie968

Voodoo said:


> Hi, Maggie! It immediately reminds me of Tano's line in 2011. Especially the peek of the orange lining. I don't specifically remember that bag but the vibrant color, orange lining, and very large size makes me think it could be a Tano.


Hi!  It looks like Tano had a REALLY similar blue leather, although I haven’t found that particular bag in their line yet.  Thank you so much for the suggestion!  It’s definitely the closest I’ve gotten.


----------



## marissa730

Hello!  Does anyone know what type of bag this is?  I am obsessing over it; Alison Victoria from Windy City rehab wears it during many of the episodes...thank you in advance!


----------



## eetemily

Could you please help identify this bag? Have searched everywhere / done reverse image searches. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this bag? Thank you!


----------



## fram22

Does anyone know the brand on this bag? Says Made in Italy, Genuine Leather, on the inside but can't find a logo or name anywhere. It measures 13" wide by 5" tall in the middle. Thank you!!!


----------



## emhas4

I was watching the show Baby Daddy and found this purse. I can’t find it anywhere.

Can someone help!

Thanks


----------



## julie43454

Does anyone recognize this bag? Thank you!


----------



## hpzapper

Looking for the maker of this Bag


----------



## hpzapper

Does know the maker of this Bag


----------



## Sterntalerli

does anyone know what kind of bag this is?
Thanks!


----------



## mermaidcms

Where does one get help to authenticate a Brahmin Bag?


----------



## platinum_babie

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag that Kate Beckinsale has been carrying lately? The 'rings' remind me of Sonia Rykiel, but I haven't been able to find anything looking even remotely like it.
> 
> View attachment 4951101


You can see the Fendi logo on the handle. I looked it up and it's the FF tote



			http://www.starstyle.com/kate-beckinsale-angeles-sp438351/


----------



## Hgp99

Does anyone recognize what bag Lacey Chabert character Tess is carrying in the new hallmark crossword mystery riddle me dead?


----------



## leechiyong

Hgp99 said:


> Does anyone recognize what bag Lacey Chabert character Tess is carrying in the new hallmark crossword mystery riddle me dead?


I think it's the Botkier Cobble Hill.


----------



## Hgp99

Hgp99 said:


> Does anyone recognize what bag Lacey Chabert character Tess is carrying in the new hallmark crossword mystery riddle me dead?


Thank you thank you! I think it is the one you said!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone have any idea what season this DKNY hobo came out. Thrifted for an experiment but would be interested.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone have any idea what season this DKNY hobo came out. Thrifted for an experiment but would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055784
> View attachment 5055785


I think there should be a tag in there somewhere, with the month and year of production. My Gansevoort had one.


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> I think there should be a tag in there somewhere, with the month and year of production. My Gansevoort had one.


I could find a made in Indonesia tag...will have to pull the lining out and see.
Thank you

Edit...pulled all the linings out and only tag I can find is a Made in Indonesia/100% genuine leather tag


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> I could find a made in Indonesia tag...will have to pull the lining out and see.
> Thank you
> 
> Edit...pulled all the linings out and only tag I can find is a Made in Indonesia/100% genuine leather tag


I guess they changed things up throughout the years... I'd say it's probably around 7-9 years old. But that's only as much as I can guess based on the lining & hardware and my very limited knowledge of the brand. I'm sure there is a DKNY thread somewhere here, perhaps if you ask over there you'd get more replies?


----------



## MrsBehrman

Help!  Found this purse at a thrift store.  Can anyone identify this brand?  You can tell that there was a tag inside at some point, but it was ripped out.  You can also tell that this purse has never been used. It is spotless. No scuffs on the bottom.  There was a shoulder strap with the wrapper still on it, inside of the purse.


----------



## Ogala

Can you help me to identify? Thanks


----------



## Molly0

MrsBehrman said:


> Help!  Found this purse at a thrift store.  Can anyone identify this brand?  You can tell that there was a tag inside at some point, but it was ripped out.  You can also tell that this purse has never been used. It is spotless. No scuffs on the bottom.  There was a shoulder strap with the wrapper still on it, inside of the purse.
> 
> View attachment 5057751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057778


Sure is Beautiful!


----------



## americandreaming

ETA: managed to identify it myself


----------



## Hippiegirl70

Hello I have this bag ive gone over inside  and out it very soft least I was hoping someone may be able to help me identify it I would really appreciate it ive been trying almost a year to find out what it is


----------



## IntheOcean

Hippiegirl70 said:


> Hello I have this bag ive gone over inside  and out it very soft least I was hoping someone may be able to help me identify it I would really appreciate it ive been trying almost a year to find out what it is


Hi  If there's no logo anywhere, no "Made in" stamping or anything like that, then it's probably just a no-name bag. There are factories all around the world where you can order handbags to be made and you don't have to have it stamped with a name/logo/etc. That's probably what this bag is.


----------



## papertiger

Hippiegirl70 said:


> Hello I have this bag ive gone over inside  and out it very soft least I was hoping someone may be able to help me identify it I would really appreciate it ive been trying almost a year to find out what it is





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  If there's no logo anywhere, no "Made in" stamping or anything like that, then it's probably just a no-name bag. There are factories all around the world where you can order handbags to be made and you don't have to have it stamped with a name/logo/etc. That's probably what this bag is.



Agreeing with IntheOcean, it looks a little like it took inspiration from a Gucci bag line a few years ago called Marrakech. Not a specific model, the overall line. 

Looks like a very nice bag though.


----------



## Hippiegirl70

papertiger said:


> Agreeing with IntheOcean, it looks a little like it took inspiration from a Gucci bag line a few years ago called Marrakech. Not a specific model, the overall line.
> 
> Looks like a very nice bag though.


Thank you only thing I found was made in China  thanks for your help


----------



## Hippiegirl70

papertiger said:


> Agreeing with IntheOcean, it looks a little like it took inspiration from a Gucci bag line a few years ago called Marrakech. Not a specific model, the overall line.
> 
> Looks like a very nice bag though.





IntheOcean said:


> Hi  If there's no logo anywhere, no "Made in" stamping or anything like that, then it's probably just a no-name bag. There are factories all around the world where you can order handbags to be made and you don't have to have it stamped with a name/logo/etc. That's probably what this bag is.


Thank ypu I only found a tag that says made in China thank you for your help


----------



## twigle

Hi - wonder if anyone can help me ... I've been given a little leather purse, which is beautifully made, and I'd like to find out the maker. There are no tags, but it does have a logo embossed into the leather. Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all   Anyone know what maker/designer?  I did a Google image search and nada.  Thanks!


----------



## fashion_girl

Hi! Would/does anyone know what bag Mary Kate Olsen is using here? Picture was from a google search.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## muchstuff

fashion_girl said:


> Hi! Would/does anyone know what bag Mary Kate Olsen is using here? Picture was from a google search.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Assuming she's carrying one of her own Row bags, by the look of the ruffle at the top it could be the Fan bag...


----------



## fashion_girl

muchstuff said:


> Assuming she's carrying one of her own Row bags, by the look of the ruffle at the top it could be the Fan bag...
> 
> View attachment 5083628
> View attachment 5083629


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

fashion_girl said:


> Thank you!


Hope I'm right.


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this Givenchy hobo? I've tried to Google it, but nothing came up.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Givenchy hobo? I've tried to Google it, but nothing came up.
> 
> View attachment 5084245


Don’t know the name but ...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Don’t know the name but ...


Same!  : I'm not particularly into Givenchy, but this one really caught my eye. Still can't find any info on it, though.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Same!  : I'm not particularly into Givenchy, but this one really caught my eye. Still can't find any info on it, though.


Is there a style number anywhere?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Is there a style number anywhere?


I asked the seller, but she hasn't replied yet.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> I asked the seller, but she hasn't replied yet.


Fingers crossed...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Fingers crossed...


Here are the pictures! It says, 'BA 0068' on one side and 'Made in Turkey' on the other. The only thing I was able to find out is that the crest was designed in 2007. I suppose I should've posted in the Givenchy subforum, sorry about that.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Here are the pictures! It says, 'BA 0068' on one side and 'Made in Turkey' on the other. The only thing I was able to find out is that the crest was designed in 2007. I suppose I should've posted in the Givenchy subforum, sorry about that.
> View attachment 5085720
> View attachment 5085721
> View attachment 5085722
> View attachment 5085723
> View attachment 5085724
> View attachment 5085725
> View attachment 5085726


Not much to go on is it? I'd suggest posting it on the Givenchy subforum for sure, and maybe doing a deep search of the older posts?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Not much to go on is it? I'd suggest posting it on the Givenchy subforum for sure, and maybe doing a deep search of the older posts?


Did the former, and currently doing the latter... I actually went ahead and purchased the bag. It's quite nice, the leather feels good and the HW isn't flimsy.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Did the former, and currently doing the latter... I actually went ahead and purchased the bag. It's quite nice, the leather feels good and the HW isn't flimsy.


Would love a mod shot!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Would love a mod shot!


I touched up the shoulder straps (they had some minor edge cracking) and they're drying right now, but I will post some mod shots tomorrow. Hopefully, I won't make a complete fool of myself if the bag turns out to be fake in the end


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> I touched up the shoulder straps (they had some minor edge cracking) and they're drying right now, but I will post some mod shots tomorrow. Hopefully, I won't make a complete fool of myself if the bag turns out to be fake in the end


There are enough other Givenchy bags that have a similar look to them that I'd be optimistic!


----------



## sameerab

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## lenarmc

sameerab said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?
> View attachment 5095877



The closure reminds me of the Dolce & Gabbana Monica bag.


----------



## sameerab

lenarmc said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Monica bag


Here is a different angle.


----------



## leechiyong

sameerab said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?
> View attachment 5095877


Hermes Verrou.


----------



## Nibb

sameerab said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?
> View attachment 5095877



Hermès Verrou Chaine Bag








						Latest Obsession: The Hermès Verrou Chaine Bag - PurseBlog
					

m not an Hermès girl. I understand why people like Hermès, and I fully acknowledge that its bags are, on average, objectively the best in the world when it comes to major brands. They're beautiful…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## indiaink

NM


----------



## sameerab

Nibb said:


> Hermès Verrou Chaine Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Obsession: The Hermès Verrou Chaine Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> m not an Hermès girl. I understand why people like Hermès, and I fully acknowledge that its bags are, on average, objectively the best in the world when it comes to major brands. They're beautiful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> NM


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


>


----------



## NailCandy101

Hey ladies! Anyone know where this bag is from?


----------



## lenarmc

CAIRO BOX BAG | WHITE
					

BAG DESCRIPTION   Shiny white acrylic Box shape Box portion of bag measures 4.5" length 4.5" width Handle measures 3.5" length x 3" width  Metal gold lock White satin inner lining EVERY BAG INCLUDES AN AMYSHEHAB DUST BAG



					amyshehab.com


----------



## foojay

Anyone know who makes this short crossbody bag?  Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

foojay said:


> Anyone know who makes this short crossbody bag?  Thanks!
> View attachment 5112455


It’s the Senreve Aria.


----------



## foojay

leechiyong said:


> It’s the Senreve Aria.


Thank you @leechiyong!


----------



## Milki

Hey guys this is my first time on this website. I was really having a hard time trying to find this handbag/purse. My aunt gave it to me and I can't really seem to find this specific bag. So I would really appreciate some help.Oh also the lock on the bag says "CHAPS".


----------



## muchstuff

Milki said:


> Hey guys this is my first time on this website. I was really having a hard time trying to find this handbag/purse. My aunt gave it to me and I can't really seem to find this specific bag. So I would really appreciate some help.Oh also the lock on the bag says "CHAPS".


No photos attached?


----------



## Milki

Milki said:


> Hey guys this is my first time on this website. I was really having a hard time trying to find this handbag/purse. My aunt gave it to me and I can't really seem to find this specific bag. So I would really appreciate some help.Oh also the lock on the bag says "CHAPS".


----------



## ccspree

Please help me find this back ive been looking for it for awhile


----------



## Milki

It won't let me upload photos is there an other way I can do so?


----------



## muchstuff

Milki said:


> It won't let me upload photos is there an other way I can do so?


Check the size of your photos, you may have to adjust them.


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what hobo is this (brand) thank you so much!!!


----------



## ladymary1111

Hi there! This is a longshot but can anyone tell me what this bag is? I tried reverse Google image searching it but no dice. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ladymary1111 said:


> Hi there! This is a longshot but can anyone tell me what this bag is? I tried reverse Google image searching it but no dice. Thank you!
> View attachment 5116674


JW Anderson, I think it's called the Pierce bag but I'm not positive.


----------



## ladymary1111

muchstuff said:


> JW Anderson, I think it's called the Pierce bag but I'm not positive.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ladymary1111 said:


> Thank you!


Glad I could help.


----------



## lenarmc

It’s the JW Anderson Pierce bag. The brand no longer makes it, but you can buy it at a great price on the secondhand market. I bought one for my birthday two weeks ago. It is beautiful bag, and the leather is amazing. Now, I want one in another color!



ladymary1111 said:


> Hi there! This is a longshot but can anyone tell me what this bag is? I tried reverse Google image searching it but no dice. Thank you!
> View attachment 5116674


----------



## CrocodileHuntress

mslittlebob said:


> Kwanpen is a Singaporean brand and all their bags are made in Singapore.
> 
> Rumor has it that the founder Mr Kwanpen was actually there with the Hermes Team when they were designing the Birkin bag, and that kwanpen actually supplies to hermes


I had never heard of Kwanpen but I was looking for a new briefcase and I found a gorgeous one (men's) resale. I can't wait to see what it looks like inside, but the fact that it's real crocodile vs embossed croc is special to me.  I usually really shop around but I jumped on this one. I really like their colors but the briefcase is black, which will work well with my handbags. I think it will make me feel powerful at business meetings. I plan to use it daily so whatever I pay, it will be worth it. I read that the hardware is gold plated. Does anyone have experience of losing the gold finish?


----------



## warman

Hi new member here glad to be a part. I need help identifying this handbag. The only thing I know is the closing mechanism was patented in the 50’s but I don’t recognize the designer no labels or marks that I know. One zipper has the letters CV.


----------



## Moooooo

Anybody up for a major challenge (i.e., a text-only identification)? A friend of a friend was carrying a bag that I loved out last night but left before I could get details. It looked VERY similar to a Chloe Marcie mini crossbody saddlebag in black pebbled leather with gold (I think) hardware (https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-mini-marcie-round-saddle-bag-item-16330784.aspx) with the major differences that (1) instead two gold bars/plates framing the tassel/drop, there was a single gold bar and (2) the bag had a top handle, I think instead of a cross body strap but potentially in addition to the crossbody strap. I also noticed that the logo (in gold) was kind of ... round, kind of like a heraldic shield or maybe something like an acorn or something like that. (It's not Mulberry.) My time-waster at work today has been trying to figure out the logo and work backwards to the bag from there but if anyone had any ideas, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## whateve

warman said:


> Hi new member here glad to be a part. I need help identifying this handbag. The only thing I know is the closing mechanism was patented in the 50’s but I don’t recognize the designer no labels or marks that I know. One zipper has the letters CV.


I love that interior! I have several evening bags from the 50s and 60s that look similar without any branding. I don't think there is a way to ID it. The zipper letters may just be the zipper manufacturer logo rather than the bag manufacturer.


----------



## warman

warman said:


> Hi new member here glad to be a part. I need help identifying this handbag. The only thing I know is the closing mechanism was patented in the 50’s but I don’t recognize the designer no labels or marks that I know. One zipper has the letters CV.





whateve said:


> I love that interior! I have several evening bags from the 50s and 60s that look similar without any branding. I don't think there is a way to ID it. The zipper letters may just be the zipper manufacturer logo rather than the bag manufacturer.


Thank you for the information. What you said was what I was thinking. It just seemed like a special bag with the hardware and design, I thought it might be from a known high end designer. It really doesn’t matter as I will still enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Nibb

warman said:


> Hi new member here glad to be a part. I need help identifying this handbag. The only thing I know is the closing mechanism was patented in the 50’s but I don’t recognize the designer no labels or marks that I know. One zipper has the letters CV.


Image Search “Leather Guild Purse Florence Italy” or “Italy vintage expansion purse”. It was a popular bag style.


----------



## warman

Thank you so much that was very helpful.


----------



## MoSoupy

Moooooo said:


> Anybody up for a major challenge (i.e., a text-only identification)? A friend of a friend was carrying a bag that I loved out last night but left before I could get details. It looked VERY similar to a Chloe Marcie mini crossbody saddlebag in black pebbled leather with gold (I think) hardware (https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-mini-marcie-round-saddle-bag-item-16330784.aspx) with the major differences that (1) instead two gold bars/plates framing the tassel/drop, there was a single gold bar and (2) the bag had a top handle, I think instead of a cross body strap but potentially in addition to the crossbody strap. I also noticed that the logo (in gold) was kind of ... round, kind of like a heraldic shield or maybe something like an acorn or something like that. (It's not Mulberry.) My time-waster at work today has been trying to figure out the logo and work backwards to the bag from there but if anyone had any ideas, I'd love to hear them!



Could it be DeMellier mini Venice?


----------



## Rose Woodruff

This is my first inquiry, Please help me authenticate a Versace long wallet. No. 8833313 A0ATD8831628


----------



## starrynite_87

I was rewatching old episodes of Sex and The City, can somebody ID Samantha’s bag? TIA.


----------



## Jen9663

Can anyone help me authenticate a Glen Miller for Ann Turk wallet? Purchased at Goodwill.


----------



## cacosta35

Hello! pls help me identify this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

cacosta35 said:


> Hello! pls help me identify this bag.


Looks like an Hermes Lindy.


----------



## starrynite_87

please ID this bag from Kyle Richards Instagram?


----------



## santagarcia

Hello!
I picked up this bag today and was wondering if anyone could identify it or help me with some brand information to learn more. 
Inside was a tag for “Princess Silinsky” and “Meyers” painted/stamped.
I have not had any luck with google image searching. It’s getting confused with the bamboo handle and the red and green stripe. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## whateve

santagarcia said:


> Hello!
> I picked up this bag today and was wondering if anyone could identify it or help me with some brand information to learn more.
> Inside was a tag for “Princess Silinsky” and “Meyers” painted/stamped.
> I have not had any luck with google image searching. It’s getting confused with the bamboo handle and the red and green stripe. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139917
> View attachment 5139918
> View attachment 5139919
> View attachment 5139920


Princess Silinsky was a leather goods shop in the MGM Grand Hotel in the 1980s, possibly earlier as well. I believe the design was contracted by the owner of the shop. The similarity to Gucci was probably no coincidence. Meyers was a manufacturer who made purses, some of which were inspired by other designers.

ETA: Here is a little bit of information about Meyers: http://www.bagladyemporium.com/BLU/index.php?n=Main.MeyersManufacturingCo  Bonnie Cashin was a designer for Meyers when she wasn't designing for Coach (but she didn't design this one.) It was common at the time for stores to put their own label over the manufacturer's label.


----------



## nitneet

Does anyone know the name of this fossil purse? Thank you!


----------



## Roe

Can someone help me identify this bag please


----------



## nitneet

nitneet said:


> Does anyone know the name of this fossil purse? Thank you!
> View attachment 5141030
> 
> View attachment 5141031


I found out what bag it is. It is the fossil vickery bag


----------



## lenarmc

Roe said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag please








						Rosantica Holli BonBon Crystal Caged Pearly Top-Handle Bag
					

Get free shipping on Rosantica Holli BonBon Crystal Caged Pearly Top-Handle Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.




					www.neimanmarcus.com
				




I’ve seen this bag in person, and it’s really pretty.


----------



## Maritza_mora

Please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## muchstuff

Maritza_mora said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag


https://bagsnob.com/be_d_garbo_studded_tote_the_or/


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone recognize this bag worn by MK or Ashley Olsen (I'm sorry, I don't know who's who)? The one that's on her forearm.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Does anyone recognize this bag worn by MK or Ashley Olsen (I'm sorry, I don't know who's who)? The one that's on her forearm.
> 
> View attachment 5144651


I’m not familiar with that particular bag but I would assume it’s one from their own brand, The Row.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I’m not familiar with that particular bag but I would assume it’s one from their own brand, The Row.


I thought as well, but haven't been able to find it.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> I thought as well, but haven't been able to find it.


Maybe it’s an older style? I don’t know, I don’t think I’ve ever seen either of the ladies carry another brand, have you?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Maybe it’s an older style? I don’t know, I don’t think I’ve ever seen either of the ladies carry another brand, have you?


Nope, haven't really been following their style or their brand, so I've no idea how recent the photo is  Oh well, it's all right. It's not really my style anyhow, I just saw all that beautiful stitching and...


----------



## alleviate

Thanks in advance! Hope it’s ok to post this in this forum- I’m new


----------



## muchstuff

alleviate said:


> Thanks in advance! Hope it’s ok to post this in this forum- I’m new
> 
> View attachment 5149245


Looks like this Tory Burch...
https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-bu...zedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001


----------



## alleviate

muchstuff said:


> Looks like this Tory Burch...
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-perry-croc-embossed-leather-tote/5707127?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=001


Oh damn, you’re good! Thanks!!! I’m much happier to find this one than the $$$$ Smythson one that wasn’t quite it. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

alleviate said:


> Oh damn, you’re good! Thanks!!! I’m much happier to find this one than the $$$$ Smythson one that wasn’t quite it. Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## Cholmes

Would someone please help me identify the name or model number of this vintage Versace bag? I recently purchased and it was authenticated; however, I want to refurbish it and need to know about materials, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## adiamond912

Kim Noorda Wears Modern, Neutral Simplicity for ELLE Germany — Anne of Carversville
					

Photographer Andreas Ortner captures Kim Noorda , styled by Pia Leonie Knoll in a modern neutrals fashion story for ELLE Germany October 2020.




					anneofcarversville.com
				




Can someone help identify this bag?!  featured in Elle Germany October 2020 thanks


----------



## ciaodenny

Does anyone know the model name for this Brahmin bag  I can’t find it anywhere


----------



## killerbs

Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? Appreciate your help!


----------



## daisychainz

Does anyone know what brand she is wearing? I just can't see it!!! Thank you in advance


----------



## Mariapia

killerbs said:


> Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165231


The shape reminds me of Little Liffner Tulip tote.
Little Liffner is a Swedish brand.

www.littleliffner.com


----------



## SSUNY

Hello  
Does anyone know name of this bag? 
thank you very much in advance


----------



## MokeyLV

Anyone know what bag she’s carrying? Thanks!


----------



## MokeyLV

Here’s a bigger pic


----------



## Txcollector

Can anyone identify this luggage set from Neiman Marcus?


----------



## dgunnare

does anyone know the name of this bag? It has a coa but no style listed.  valentino garavani


----------



## Narnanz

dgunnare said:


> does anyone know the name of this bag? It has a coa but no style listed.  valentino garavani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174837
> View attachment 5174838


could try posting in the Valentino ID thread





__





						Identify This Valentino
					

Hi there, can anyone point me to where I find the meaning of the serial code of the Valentino bags? I saw a pretty Red Demilune satchel online, but the serial code is the same red leather as the outside and am wondering whether this is also a "red flag" for a fake ... Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## MoSoupy

MokeyLV said:


> Here’s a bigger pic
> View attachment 5174299


I'm just guessing, but it looks like The Row n/s park tote.


----------



## MoSoupy

daisychainz said:


> Does anyone know what brand she is wearing? I just can't see it!!! Thank you in advance
> View attachment 5165928



Saw this identified somewhere else - it's the Pourchet Cassetta Toile bag.


----------



## Maria Ellwood

Does anyone know what bag is this? Thanks! I do Not recognise it and It drives me mad.


----------



## papertiger

Txcollector said:


> View attachment 5174624
> View attachment 5174626
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify this luggage set from Neiman Marcus?



Could it be vintage Missoni?


----------



## papertiger

dgunnare said:


> does anyone know the name of this bag? It has a coa but no style listed.  valentino garavani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174837
> View attachment 5174838



Wasn't it called the Bow Bag


----------



## RTA

I saw this bag today and I love everything about it: size, material, color...

Someone please help me find out who makes it and the name of this bag. Thank you.


----------



## leechiyong

RTA said:


> I saw this bag today and I love everything about it: size, material, color...
> 
> Someone please help me find out who makes it and the name of this bag. Thank you.


Cuyana Double Loop.


----------



## MicheleOneL

Hi! New here. I am obsessed with purses and collect from everywhere. I love to thrift, I saw this beauty at Goodwill and had to have it. I have no clue what it is and can't find anything online that even looks like it. Only label inside says "made in italy"


----------



## slmcalister765

I would like to know what this is period let alone if it is designer lol. Never seen one before. It’s probably something so simple and yet can’t find anything out about it through Google search or nothing. There are no tags names numbers on it except for on the back of the zipper amd it says falcon USA. Please any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
I also turned it inside out to get the inside and backside of zipper. 
thank you in advanced!


----------



## Debbini

My eyes are old, I can't read this. Does anyone know bag this is please?


----------



## leechiyong

Debbini said:


> My eyes are old, I can't read this. Does anyone know bag this is please?


It’s the Marc Jacobs Mini Director Tote:








						Marc Jacobs The Mini Director Croc-Embossed Suede Tote
					

Get free shipping and returns on Marc Jacobs The Mini Director Croc-Embossed Suede Tote at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Marc Jacobs Totes and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Debbini

leechiyong said:


> It’s the Marc Jacobs Mini Director Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Mini Director Croc-Embossed Suede Tote
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Marc Jacobs The Mini Director Croc-Embossed Suede Tote at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Marc Jacobs Totes and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


Thank you!!!!! ⭐⭐


----------



## Zsaratnok

Hi,
Can someone identify this bag? I know the pictures are blurry, but I could not find any better ones.
This is a bag Vera Farmiga wore in the tv show Bates Motel. I think it was Season3.
Thank you!


----------



## katicorn

Can anyone help me identify this bag? I picked it up in town today, simply labeled “Vintage 1960’s Alligator handbag.” It reminded me so much of the alligator bags my grandmother carried. No, it’s not one of her Hermes, but its very lovely. Made my heart happy.


----------



## Lake Effect

Zsaratnok said:


> Hi,
> Can someone identify this bag? I know the pictures are blurry, but I could not find any better ones.
> This is a bag Vera Farmiga wore in the tv show Bates Motel. I think it was Season3.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213203
> View attachment 5213204
> View attachment 5213205


I really wanted this bag to be a vintage Coach from the late '80s, but the details for the handle attachments aren't right. In the 3rd pic, there is a logo impression about 3/4 of the way down the bag, but I can't make it out.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I really wanted this bag to be a vintage Coach from the late '80s, but the details for the handle attachments aren't right. In the 3rd pic, there is a logo impression about 3/4 of the way down the bag, but I can't make it out.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Zsaratnok

whateve said:


> I thought the same thing!





Lake Effect said:


> I really wanted this bag to be a vintage Coach from the late '80s, but the details for the handle attachments aren't right. In the 3rd pic, there is a logo impression about 3/4 of the way down the bag, but I can't make it out.



Thank you guys. I noticed the logo but I cannot find a picture better than this and even in the series I could not figure out what bag it was...  You are awesome!


----------



## eazycheezee

Can anyone please tell if you know what brand this bag is I found this beauty at a thrift store and love it but can not find anything about it.

*Attachments*




20211017_210904.jpg
290.4 KBViews: 10



20211017_210922.jpg
208.5 KBViews: 10



1657296195_20211017_210859_3556437_resized.jpg
329.8 KBViews: 10


----------



## Jereni

killerbs said:


> Hello, does anyone know what bag this is? Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165231



You may have found it by now, but this is the Yuzefi Cannoli bag.








						Cannoli - Cream
					

A structured medium-sized leather basket with adjustable shoulder straps, the Cannoli bag is big enough for the essentials. It features a magnet closure, an internal branded pocket and a protective inner gusset. To fit: Phone, keys, large wallet, make up and a diary To wear: On the shoulder or...




					yuzefi.com


----------



## Galgali

Hello dear experts,
Could someone please tell me the name/year of this Marc Jacobs bag?  I have been searching around with nothing even close.  The leather on this bag looks amazing. 
Thanks!


----------



## eazycheezee

does anyone know what brand this purse is?


----------



## AspenNYC

Please help identify this bag. It looks like Hermes to me. Fits the criteria for bags of that period. Looks like the piano. Not sure what it could be.


----------



## Darata

RTA said:


> I saw this bag today and I love everything about it: size, material, color...
> 
> Someone please help me find out who makes it and the name of this bag. Thank you.
> [/QUOT
> 
> looks like a cuyana


----------



## Darata

Hello! Looking to see if anyone can tell me who makes this bag?


----------



## Lake Effect

eazycheezee said:


> Can anyone please tell if you know what brand this bag is I found this beauty at a thrift store and love it but can not find anything about it.
> 
> *Attachments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211017_210904.jpg
> 290.4 KBViews: 10
> 
> 
> 
> 20211017_210922.jpg
> 208.5 KBViews: 10
> 
> 
> 
> 1657296195_20211017_210859_3556437_resized.jpg
> 329.8 KBViews: 10





eazycheezee said:


> View attachment 5228689
> 
> does anyone know what brand this purse is?


I can't tell you what brand it is. I was a bit curious as it would appear to made in the USA in 1990. I can say the lion symbol used in the logo after doing an online search, it is the Lion of Judah. I find it interesting that is inside the the outline of a symbol of a leather hide.  At first I thought the lion might be symbolic of King or Royal used in the name of a leather goods company, but a brief search has not turned up anything. Good luck, and let us know if you do find anything.


----------



## AspenNYC

Lake Effect said:


> I really wanted this bag to be a vintage Coach from the late '80s, but the details for the handle attachments aren't right. In the 3rd pic, there is a logo impression about 3/4 of the way down the bag, but I can't make it out.


It looks like the Vivian Westwood logo to me. Or similar to it.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

What in the world. This bag is driving me bonkers. Ibought in a bundle of other purses, many authentic,  and then there's this lovely weirdo. 
There's not a single thing on it! Blank tag, blank zipper, no codes, nothing.  Maybe it's just unbranded? I have absolutely no idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## whateve

ThePrizeBox said:


> What in the world. This bag is driving me bonkers. Ibought in a bundle of other purses, many authentic,  and then there's this lovely weirdo.
> There's not a single thing on it! Blank tag, blank zipper, no codes, nothing.  Maybe it's just unbranded? I have absolutely no idea. Any thoughts?


In my opinion, it is unbranded. You have it in your possession so you can judge the quality. To me the inside fabric doesn't appear to be the best quality, the stitching isn't very nice, and the use of standard metal zipper pulls makes me think it wasn't expensive. Branded bags don't use blank leather patches on the inside. That looks like it is copying some brand that would actually put their brand name on the patch. The made in China tag is also generic.


----------



## ThePrizeBox

whateve said:


> In my opinion, it is unbranded. You have it in your possession so you can judge the quality. To me the inside fabric doesn't appear to be the best quality, the stitching isn't very nice, and the use of standard metal zipper pulls makes me think it wasn't expensive. Branded bags don't use blank leather patches on the inside. That looks like it is copying some brand that would actually put their brand name on the patch. The made in China tag is also generic.


Thank you for your thoughts.  Have to say I agree. Best assumption I can come up with is perhaps it was made as a counterfeit but they got bored and lost interest. ‍♀️ Oh well, on to the next.


----------



## eazycheezee

Lake Effect said:


> I can't tell you what brand it is. I was a bit curious as it would appear to made in the USA in 1990. I can say the lion symbol used in the logo after doing an online search, it is the Lion of Judah. I find it interesting that is inside the the outline of a symbol of a leather hide.  At first I thought the lion might be symbolic of King or Royal used in the name of a leather goods company, but a brief search has not turned up anything. Good luck, and let us know if you do find anything.


thanks for responding you are the first I still have not found out anything about this bag


----------



## songan




----------



## lenarmc

Looks like a Tory Burch Radziwill bag.


songan said:


> View attachment 5245570


----------



## AspenNYC

lenarmc said:


> Looks like a Tory Burch Radziwill bag.


It is


----------



## nicdollin

can anyone tell what exact brand and style this bag is? Someone thought it was an older version of the Gucci horsebit but I am wondering if there is more specific information on it. I love the thicker strap and deep brown leather color and would love to fins something similar. Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

nicdollin said:


> can anyone tell what exact brand and style this bag is? Someone thought it was an older version of the Gucci horsebit but I am wondering if there is more specific information on it. I love the thicker strap and deep brown leather color and would love to fins something similar. Thank you!
> View attachment 5248943


That is the Gucci Lady Web bag. It’s circa 2015. i saw this in person when it came out, and it’s beautiful. However, I don’t think that they make it any longer.


----------



## RobAntDen

Does anyone have any idea, what bag Kim is carrying in this shot. Pretty sure it's from the first Sex and The City movie. I kinda thought Gucci but can't find anything like it. It's been one of my favourites.


----------



## HungryHungry

Hi everyone,

I saw this bag Georgia from the TV show the block was carrying, managed to get a screengrab.
Any chance anyone can identify the brand/model?

It appears to be a bucket bag, there are some identifying lines on the strap there... any ideas?


----------



## BabyMeerkat

Picked up this backpack(also has detachable shoulder strap) today from Goodwill as it’s  colors caught my eye! No brand or tags whatsoever. Just a blank leather tab that is raw on the back side. I’m quite certain it’s real leather. Feels thick and pebbled. Look familiar to anyone or is it just an unbranded cutie? Thanks.


----------



## whateve

BabyMeerkat said:


> Picked up this backpack(also has detachable shoulder strap) today from Goodwill as it’s  colors caught my eye! No brand or tags whatsoever. Just a blank leather tab that is raw on the back side. I’m quite certain it’s real leather. Feels thick and pebbled. Look familiar to anyone or is it just an unbranded cutie? Thanks.


Usually those blank leather tabs indicate it is unbranded. I'm unsure if manufacturers put those in so it looks more official or if some retailers actually stamp their name on them.

It looks very cute! I like those colors. Kind of reminds me of Fossil.


----------



## BabyMeerkat

whateve said:


> Usually those blank leather tabs indicate it is unbranded. I'm unsure if manufacturers put those in so it looks more official or if some retailers actually stamp their name on them.
> 
> It looks very cute! I like those colors. Kind of reminds me of Fossil.


Thank you!! You’re right, it does almost remind me of Fossil!


----------



## Zsaratnok

AspenNYC said:


> It looks like the Vivian Westwood logo to me. Or similar to it.


Hi, thanks! It did look like that to me too, at least I could not find any similar logo - however, I have no idea if it is a Westwood and which bag.


----------



## MoSoupy

Zsaratnok said:


> Hi, thanks! It did look like that to me too, at least I could not find any similar logo - however, I have no idea if it is a Westwood and which bag.



Il Bisonte bags have a similar looking logo but I couldn't find any bags that matched. Seems along the same type of styling, though.


----------



## Farkvam

Does anyone know the designer of this bag? Terrible photos I know, but it's from the 1963 film Charade with Audrey Hepburn. The clothing designer was Givenchy, but the film also featured other designer goods such as LV luggage. It has a flap, four grommets, gold chain, smooth leather, and a gold turn lock (which looks oval). Sounds like a Chanel, I'm just wondering if other designers copied these elements.
Here's a GIF of the bag:








						100 Best Charade ideas | charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn
					

Jun 5, 2020 - Explore Angie's board "Charade", followed by 260 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about charades, audrey hepburn, hepburn.




					www.pinterest.ca
				







Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farkvam

I should add that I decided to contact Givenchy regarding this handbag out of curiosity (and love of history), and they kindly notified me that despite several researches, their Heritage Department was unable to confirm that this handbag was designed by Monsieur de Givenchy.  They added that they can however confirm that several of the handbags worn by Audrey Hepburn in this film were not Givenchy bags.  Good to know!


----------



## whateve

Farkvam said:


> I should add that I decided to contact Givenchy regarding this handbag out of curiosity (and love of history), and they kindly notified me that despite several researches, their Heritage Department was unable to confirm that this handbag was designed by Monsieur de Givenchy.  They added that they can however confirm that several of the handbags worn by Audrey Hepburn in this film were not Givenchy bags.  Good to know!


It's great they responded. Once I tried to find out more about my vintage Chanel #5 from Chanel, specifically when they used that particular packaging so I could date it, and all they said was that they can't guarantee the quality of something that old.


----------



## Metadream

This bag caught my eye about a year ago and I kept this photo in hopes of finding it online alas without luck. Anyone that can provide any information?
Thanks


----------



## mandycrabs

Hi! Found this bag in the Hermes website while looking at twillies; can anyone identify please? Ta!


----------



## genegeri

I saw this bag on an old documentary. I can't tell what the brand is so if anyone out there can identify it, I'd really appreciate it. I'm assuming it's vintage because the documentary is old.


----------



## azure5

Saw this documentary and assumed it was Gucci, but that's not the Gucci logo.
There are some elite brands that get unnoticed because they are so exclusive and for those 'in the know'.
For instance Morabito. Designs for royalty, uses reptile skins and actual gemstones made in their atelier in Paris. Did a bag for Marilyn Monroe which became well known. 
Has a more popular side range, including canvas made in Italy by artisans. Fantastic quality, I mean incredible. I have 5 (not gemstones or reptile skins the CITES rules would prevent it anyway) but no chat room in here for Morabito.
Or Mila Schon. Designed for the jet set. Still going. Not well known.
Becoming more well known: Goyard.
I would assume it's one of those or similar so try googling less well known luxury brands?

Others which are less valued include Bally, who makes much better quality bags than some of the bigger names, IMO. But the design can be a bit matronly. They've lifted their game recently.

Good luck with it. The bags look a bit like Balenciaga from the 1990s but that's apparently not the B logo.


----------



## azure5

OK I just watched the doco and fwded to this segment.
The very first image after she tries on the yellow lens glasses is of a black bag, to the left of the screen. On the handle of the bag is the letter B, it's side on.
I think it's Balenciaga. Before Nicolas Ghesquière became really big there in 1997. He was a licence designer before becoming head designer in 1997. The designs of the bags in the doco segment is classic, not so edgy, the glasses are though. Could be NG in his little area of maybe eyewear?
I personally like Balenciaga for that period. Hope his helps.


----------



## azure5

OK just checked the doco is dated 2003. So that's during the NG era. 
I think the clue is in the logo on the black bag.


----------



## azure5

Here's a history of the Balenciaga logo. https://1000logos.net/balenciaga-logo/


----------



## azure5

Metadream said:


> This bag caught my eye about a year ago and I kept this photo in hopes of finding it online alas without luck. Anyone that can provide any information?
> Thanks
> View attachment 5261003


There are many obscure or small artisanal or exclusive bag companies out there.
This is a very good quality bag, the strap is extraordinary.
Judging by the shape of the punched shape, and the hardware, which seems to be the same shape as a logo, it's the letter "D". It's so minimal it could be German, Belgian or something like that.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Metadream

azure5 said:


> Sorry I couldn't be more help.


I think you nailed it. I'm often drawn to artisanal obscure things that are hard to find online :\   Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## azure5

Zsaratnok said:


> Hi, thanks! It did look like that to me too, at least I could not find any similar logo - however, I have no idea if it is a Westwood and which bag.



Westwood doesn't use real leather, she's vegan.
So a quick exclusion is if it's real leather. 
Also she always puts her logo and name in the bag.
Logo includes a sphere and cross, it's very derivative of regal symbolism.
I would think if it's a Westwood you'd know immediately.


----------



## fashionista1984

Please help me identify this bag. I’ve ran google searches with descriptors but unable to find it. It’s Malin Akerman and it’s pics from this or last week I believe. Thank you.


----------



## fashionista1984

This next set of pics are of her carrying it in 2019 so it’s probably old  



fashionista1984 said:


> Please help me identify this bag. I’ve ran google searches with descriptors but unable to find it. It’s Malin Akerman and it’s pics from this or last week I believe. Thank you.


----------



## azure5

I would guess it's Swedish or Scandinavian. Try boutiques in Sweden to get some names of labels, then try a search using those bags with your descriptors. Or ask website of a boutique to help you.
It's so distinctive yet subtle. The strap is slim, yet the design is both lively and subtle. That's why I think it's Scandinavian, as well as her nationality. Often Scandinavian actors promote artisanal products.
Or you could just write to her agent. it can't hurt. If she's promoting the brand she'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## frommytokyocloset

Can anyone identify this Longchamp Duffel bag? 

Thank you.


----------



## badrussiangirl

Can anyone identify the bag Kylie Jenner is wearing in her last Instagram post? I tried searching but nothing came up. I really like it.


----------



## azure5

It 


badrussiangirl said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Kylie Jenner is wearing in her last Instagram post? I tried searching but nothing came up. I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271674


 It looks like it's made of recycled materials that have been strung up in a similar approach to tie dyeing. Def not a mainstream bag, could be produced by a charitable organisation she's a member of. 
It's definitely an interesting bag...initially I was focused on the child's bag...lol.


----------



## zaftigmermaid

Anyone know who makes this bag or how to search for the style??

it was a good travel sizes bag!
Thank you!


----------



## rainyarch

zaftigmermaid said:


> Anyone know who makes this bag or how to search for the style??
> 
> it was a good travel sizes bag!
> Thank you!


Possibly Mulberry Gladstone


----------



## rainyarch

fashionista1984 said:


> This next set of pics are of her carrying it in 2019 so it’s probably old


It's Jerome Dreyfuss Igor


----------



## rainyarch

Metadream said:


> This bag caught my eye about a year ago and I kept this photo in hopes of finding it online alas without luck. Anyone that can provide any information?
> Thanks
> View attachment 5261003


It's by Coccinelle


----------



## sdkitty

this popped up on pinterest.  at first I thought maybe Dooney but there was another photo of a bag that looked similar that was Coach.
anyone know that this is?


----------



## leechiyong

sdkitty said:


> this popped up on pinterest.  at first I thought maybe Dooney but there was another photo of a bag that looked similar that was Coach.
> anyone know that this is?
> View attachment 5279889


It’s a Coach Rogue.


----------



## sdkitty

leechiyong said:


> It’s a Coach Rogue.


thank you


----------



## rainyarch

zaftigmermaid said:


> Anyone know who makes this bag or how to search for the style??
> 
> it was a good travel sizes bag!
> Thank you!


Could be by Suarez 








						Suarez Pebbled Black Leather Weekend/Travel Bag
					

BRAND- SUAREZ NEW YORK  COLOR- BLACK  MATERIAL- LEATHER  STYLE- SATCHEL/OVERNIGHT TRAVEL BAG  SIZE- 22" length, 13" height, 7" width  FEATURES- TOP HANDLE, BRASSTONE HARDWARE METAL FRAME, CLASP CLOSURE,  1 LARGE OPEN COMPARTMENT AND 1 ZIPPER POCKET INSIDE. AMAZING LUXURY QUALITY CONSTRUCTION...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Mandidi123

Hello,

I was looking into Hermes Aline bag and came across this vintage bag online.

The style is same as the current aline, but size is much bigger and is in horizontal shape instead of the normal vertical (40cm width X 30cm height) according to the description.  

The seller said she got it from a vintage store and said the model is Evelyn  and cannot give me more information.

So wonder anyone knows more information about it.

Thanks


----------



## michellealgin

Hello, I recently bought a Chanel boy from the boutique and the SA said it’s from the 2021 fall-winter collection. However, I can’t seem to find it anywhere online! Can anyone help me identify from which collection it is from?


----------



## fashionista1984

rainyarch said:


> It's Jerome Dreyfuss Igor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279597



you are the best!!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## JaySanKow81

Does anyone know what brand this bag is? I saw this in a video around early 2020... If not the brand, then how would you describe the structure of this bag?


----------



## Cordeliere

Mandidi123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking into Hermes Aline bag and came across this vintage bag online.
> 
> The style is same as the current aline, but size is much bigger and is in horizontal shape instead of the normal vertical (40cm width X 30cm height) according to the description.
> 
> The seller said she got it from a vintage store and said the model is Evelyn  and cannot give me more information.
> 
> So wonder anyone knows more information about it.
> 
> Thanks



This is not an Evelyne.   I am dubious that it is actually made by Hermes even if it says it is.  Things don't look right.  The Hermes sub forum discourages talking about what is wrong with a bag that makes it fake, but I see two obvious red flags.   TPF is no longer doing authentication on Hermes bags because no one is willing to do authentication now.  You can get a paid authentication from Bababebi.com


----------



## Mandidi123

Cordeliere said:


> This is not an Evelyne.   I am dubious that it is actually made by Hermes even if it says it is.  Things don't look right.  The Hermes sub forum discourages talking about what is wrong with a bag that makes it fake, but I see two obvious red flags.   TPF is no longer doing authentication on Hermes bags because no one is willing to do authentication now.  You can get a paid authentication from Bababebi.com



Thanks. I also found the thread in Hermes forum and asked too. The response was also doubt on the authenticity, so I didn't get it at the end.

It still got me curious though, because from the looks, it is a vintage bag from 80s which the modern Aline we see now was not yet available. The bag structure and how the knots at the end of the strap are exactly the same style as the Aline. So just to see anyone knows more about it ☺️


----------



## white_cat

Hi -

I signed up to this forum because of this picture. I'm looking for a green handbag, and this came up during my search. I'm not a handbag or brands person, so I'm hoping it's something easy to identify.


----------



## IntheOcean

white_cat said:


> View attachment 5299528
> 
> 
> Hi -
> 
> I signed up to this forum because of this picture. I'm looking for a green handbag, and this came up during my search. I'm not a handbag or brands person, so I'm hoping it's something easy to identify.


Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum!
Judging by the strap, I can say that it's a very inexpensive bag. I don't know exactly what brand it is. This style, however, is very popular, at least it used to be a few years ago. There's a bag called the Prada Galleria aka Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote:



It was a huge hit when it came out. Lots of other brands have their own versions of this style, from luxury brands to contemporary to brands like Zara. Check out Tory Burch Robinson Tote, Ralph Lauren Newberry. Many of them come in green, among other colors.


----------



## white_cat

IntheOcean said:


> Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum!
> Judging by the strap, I can say that it's a very inexpensive bag. I don't know exactly what brand it is. This style, however, is very popular, at least it used to be a few years ago. There's a bag called the Prada Galleria aka Saffiano Lux Double Zip Tote:



Thank you for the response, and for the recommendations.


----------



## Karianne

Can someone identify this bag?


----------



## rainyarch

Karianne said:


> Can someone identify this bag?


Saint Laurent Le Carre


----------



## Tyler_JP

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## NikeyaV

Hello... I'd be so grateful to receive any kind of help on here. I'm in search of some information regarding a purse I was given. I'm not even able to find one similar online anywhere. If anyone could help me track down some info, name, serial #, etc.... I'd be more than appreciative.


----------



## TinyB

It looks like the Gucci Padlock Top Handle


----------



## Tyler_JP

TinyB said:


> It looks like the Gucci Padlock Top Handle


Thank you so much! I think it’s such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## republicof56

Hello lovely ladies! I've seen this bag recently and I've fallen in love. Do you know the brand and model?   Thank you!


----------



## DesigningStyle

.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

DesigningStyle said:


> Saw this bag on Episode 9 of Paris In Love. I need an ID!  Looks like a Greyhound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312519
> View attachment 5312520
> View attachment 5312521
> View attachment 5312522
> View attachment 5312523



Lanvin Pencil Cat Bag


https://www.lanvin.com/us/pencil-cat-bag-lw-bgbr05-palm-e20201.html


----------



## lucky654

.


----------



## Alletah

Hi! Does anyone know what Kooba bags these are? My husband got them for me years ago and I believe they were a set.  Kooba was a client of his and he was given these on a visit to their NYC office.  I can't find them anywhere online.  Thanks!


----------



## BubblegumKisses

Hello all, can someone help me identify this Chanel bag that Kate Middleton is wearing?


----------



## sabine89

Hi. I have been looking for the manufacturer or model of this blue handbag for years, unfortunately without success. This is Lorraine Baines' blue handbag from Back to the Future I. I can't found it anywhere. The bag would have to be from the 50s
Could you maybe help me? I would be extremely grateful


----------



## sabine89

BubblegumKisses said:


> Hello all, can someone help me identify this Chanel bag that Kate Middleton is wearing?


 should be a Burgundy Chanel Calfskin Bag with Enamel Handle


----------



## Maggie_13

Hello,
I am hoping someone can help me track down the brown bucket bag with a twist lock that Joanne Froggatt carries in Angela Black? Thank you!


----------



## millivanilli

Tyler_JP said:


> Thanks for your help, guys!



hard to see but best guess would be GUcci Lady Padlock


----------



## millivanilli

republicof56 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I've seen this bag recently and I've fallen in love. Do you know the brand and model?   Thank you!


Except for the handle it looks like a Celine tricolor Trapez bag.
So,perhaps you can start from there.
This is how the bag looks w/o wings






						Celine Trapeze - fold in wings??
					

I'm interested in purchasing a Celine Trapeze bag.  I've found some pictures online of people folding in the wings/flaps on the bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1701093&d=1335716320  Is this hard to do?  Sorry if its a silly question but when I saw the trapeze bag in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Any idea what this bag is?


----------



## Lady Zhuge

poizenisxkandee said:


> Any idea what this bag is?
> View attachment 5326037
> 
> View attachment 5326038



It looks like this bag in a different color: https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-...MIsZjusJv99QIV0P7jBx3zswGtEAkYAiABEgJI3_D_BwE

The brand is Like Dreams.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Lady Zhuge said:


> It looks like this bag in a different color: https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-...MIsZjusJv99QIV0P7jBx3zswGtEAkYAiABEgJI3_D_BwE
> 
> The brand is Like Dreams.


Thanks!


----------



## chris57

Does anyone know what this exact purse/hand bag is? I need it exactly and will pay top dollar for it, I just don’t know the designer or where to buy it. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

chris57 said:


> Does anyone know what this exact purse/hand bag is? I need it exactly and will pay top dollar for it, I just don’t know the designer or where to buy it. Please help. Thank you!


The turnlock looks similar to the Dasein quilted crossbody bags, but it could be any brand thats copying many elements of the chanel styles - the quilting, the chain around and the turnlock are all Chanel inspired. Micheal Kors, Rebecca Minkoff all do similar inspired by versions.


----------



## Coppercatsandcoffee

Hi all! I am looking quite seriously at this Bendel bag on Thredup and I am wondering if anyone would have any insight on the style name? Google lens and keyword searches are failing me, but I'd like to be able to look at more photos/ compare price points before I buy! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Coppercatsandcoffee said:


> View attachment 5338109
> 
> Hi all! I am looking quite seriously at this Bendel bag on Thredup and I am wondering if anyone would have any insight on the style name? Google lens and keyword searches are failing me, but I'd like to be able to look at more photos/ compare price points before I buy! Thank you!


Do you have a link?


----------



## Coppercatsandcoffee

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a link?






			https://www.thredup.com/product/henri-bendel-leather-satchel/117470102
		


There it is! I hate so much that they only give us a couple photos to go on!


----------



## Coppercatsandcoffee

Coppercatsandcoffee said:


> View attachment 5338109
> 
> Hi all! I am looking quite seriously at this Bendel bag on Thredup and I am wondering if anyone would have any insight on the style name? Google lens and keyword searches are failing me, but I'd like to be able to look at more photos/ compare price points before I buy! Thank you!




FOUND IT!!!!  It is the Grammercy Saddle Bag


----------



## republicof56

millivanilli said:


> Except for the handle it looks like a Celine tricolor Trapez bag.
> So,perhaps you can start from there.
> This is how the bag looks w/o wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Trapeze - fold in wings??
> 
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a Celine Trapeze bag.  I've found some pictures online of people folding in the wings/flaps on the bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1701093&d=1335716320  Is this hard to do?  Sorry if its a silly question but when I saw the trapeze bag in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!!


----------



## bee2e7

Can someone please help identify the two bags? They look like they have the very clean aesthetic so I tried looking through Celine and Mansur Gavriel but no luck


----------



## muchstuff

bee2e7 said:


> View attachment 5341221
> View attachment 5341222
> 
> 
> Can someone please help identify the two bags? They look like they have the very clean aesthetic so I tried looking through Celine and Mansur Gavriel but no luck


Cindy’s bag might be a Sidekick by The Row.


----------



## cluelessinseattle

Found this in a box of my aunts stuff. Any info on what I have and it’s value would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## morejunkny

cluelessinseattle said:


> Found this in a box of my aunts stuff. Any info on what I have and it’s value would be greatly appreciated.



This EBay listing had the info you seek. (This was not my auction.)








						Genuine Smythson of Bond Street Mayfair Handbag Amethyst  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Genuine Smythson of Bond Street Mayfair Handbag Amethyst at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## bee2e7

muchstuff said:


> Cindy’s bag might be a Sidekick by The Row.


It does seem like it! Thank you! Unfortunately, it seems like the bag isn’t available anymore.
Hopefully someone can identify Kaia’s bag


----------



## muchstuff

bee2e7 said:


> It does seem like it! Thank you! Unfortunately, it seems like the bag isn’t available anymore.
> Hopefully someone can identify Kaia’s bag


The Real Real and Rebag both carry pre-loved Row bags. There aren't many sites that do unfortunately. And of course eBay...


----------



## taylor6918

VesperLynd82 said:


> Hello there,
> I have signed up specifically for this post, as I am doing research into the way that designers and labels use films as Marketing vehicles. I am focusing on a couple of romantic comedies (geared at the female demographic) and would appreciate it if you could help me out identifiying a few of the designer bags in the film "How to lose a guy in 10 days" (2003).
> 
> Please find the screen shots attached - any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3912834
> View attachment 3912835
> View attachment 3912840
> View attachment 3912845
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



does anyone know what the very first bag is?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hope this qualifies....I know this is a Loewe Mini Puzzle but can anyone identify the star charm? I checked with Loewe and it's not Loewe. TIA!!!!


----------



## rainyarch

QuelleFromage said:


> Hope this qualifies....I know this is a Loewe Mini Puzzle but can anyone identify the star charm? I checked with Loewe and it's not Loewe. TIA!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5345816


Hi @QuelleFromage it's by Chaos Club currently sold out but hopefully they'll restock!


----------



## QuelleFromage

rainyarch said:


> Hi @QuelleFromage it's by Chaos Club currently sold out but hopefully they'll restock!
> View attachment 5345954


Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## rainyarch

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you SO much!!!


You're very welcome!!


----------



## rainyarch

chris57 said:


> Does anyone know what this exact purse/hand bag is? I need it exactly and will pay top dollar for it, I just don’t know the designer or where to buy it. Please help. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334027
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334028


Hi @chris57 I think this is Russell & Bromley, I think it's called 'Chainy'. I don't think it's a current style but I'm sure you could get this preloved.


----------



## Wil Oz

Hi! Does anyone know what bag this is or where I can find something similar?


----------



## rainyarch

Wil Oz said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what bag this is or where I can find something similar?


Hi @Wil Oz it's by Charles & Keith, brown bucket tote.


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> Thanks for your help, guys!





TinyB said:


> It looks like the Gucci Padlock Top Handle



Not Gucci


----------



## Tyler_JP

papertiger said:


> Not Gucci


Any idea what it is?


----------



## papertiger

Tyler_JP said:


> Any idea what it is?



Sorry, I don't


----------



## Disko

Does anyone have an idea who makes bags with these accessories ? I have seen them several times, and this one that I have is genuine leather, high quality, but there is no manufacturer label, just the leather label that says "genuine leather made in italy" .. ? I have seen this front shape several times on other bags, this one has diamond-like additions all over the metal parts

If you know the manufacturer, I would really appreciate the name


----------



## IntheOcean

Disko said:


> Does anyone have an idea who makes bags with these accessories ? I have seen them several times, and this one that I have is genuine leather, high quality, but there is no manufacturer label, just the leather label that says "genuine leather made in italy" .. ? I have seen this front shape several times on other bags, this one has diamond-like additions all over the metal parts
> 
> If you know the manufacturer, I would really appreciate the name


Hi!  There are lots of small and medium-sized manufacturers of leather goods in Italy. Some would just have 'Made in Italy' and no brand name. That particular metal piece design used to be (and is) popular at Gucci. I don't thin any of them had stones incrusted in it, though. But it's called the Horsebit.


----------



## Melliemel2600

This is probably a long shot but I figured if anyone knew, it would be you ladies. There was a designer brand back in the late 90’s, early 2000’s. I’m pretty sure it was a man’s name. The hot color at the time was tomato. The purse was basically a square shape with a front zipper. Ugh. Wish I had more info but I remember wanting one of these bags so very badly. Just popped into my mind the other day and cannot for the life of me remember the brand. Halp! Thank you.


----------



## afroken

Hope someone can help me out! I’ve seen this slouchy leather tote twice out in the wild as of late, and both times haven’t gotten a chance to ask which brand it is! It has two flat exterior pockets, and the edges seem to be raw/unfinished. It looks similar to The Row Bindle 3, but with two exterior pockets. If someone can identify it, please let me know!

The Row Bindle 3



Example of how the two exterior pockets look like (this is not the bag)



P.S. it’s not Celine Sangle


----------



## IdaFinnQ13

Can someone please help me identify this bag?!?! Hunting forever no luck


----------



## muchstuff

IdaFinnQ13 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?!?! Hunting forever no luck


Looks like a Polene bag. Not a link, just google the brand.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Looks like a Polene bag. Not a link, just google the brand.


I thought it was as well...but this one has a different clasp.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I thought it was as well...but this one has a different clasp.


Maybe a HW change? I don’t know the brand very well.


----------



## platinum_babie

IdaFinnQ13 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag?!?! Hunting forever no luck











						Numéro Un Nano - Noir Grainé - Polène
					

Édition - Noir grainé Indéniablement féminin par la volupté de ses courbes, le « Numéro Un Nano » est notre...




					www.polene-paris.com
				




Even if it's not this bag, it's definitely similar enough.


----------



## IdaFinnQ13

platinum_babie said:


> Numéro Un Nano - Noir Grainé - Polène
> 
> 
> Édition - Noir grainé Indéniablement féminin par la volupté de ses courbes, le « Numéro Un Nano » est notre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polene-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it's not this bag, it's definitely similar enough.


Omg thanks!!!!


----------



## IdaFinnQ13

Thank you so much!


----------



## platinum_babie

IdaFinnQ13 said:


> Omg thanks!!!!








						Polène handbags
					

I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.  I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you want to know about the bag, this thread has a ton of discussion.


----------



## damiebones

Can anyone help to identify this longchamp bag?


----------



## taylor6918

Anyone know the brand of the small black back in “How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days”? The one she leaves overnight at his apartment with the knicks tickets in it


----------



## GRSupraChick

foojay said:


> Thank you @leechiyong!


I own an Aria and really love it - Great quality!


----------



## minalala

Hi all.. I saw this YSL bag online and it is being advertised as real python. However I have been looking through the Web and saw that both real and embossed python can have the lift up effect.

Could anyone help to see if this is real or embossed please? Thank you


----------



## ~bastet

You guys are going to laugh a my picture but hopefully it'll help!  I was in Boston a few weeks ago and saw a woman carrying a really fun mesh bag.  It sort of looked like a net market tote but it had a tan leather (or some other non-fabric material) circle inside it for all of the stuff, and a small leather handle at the top of the bag.  When she was standing up, the circle part was at about her hip, so the straps are longer than my drawing.  My google skills have failed me.  Has anyone seen a bag like this?


----------



## theml

Hi there!  New TPF-er here 

Can you guys help me identify this? I know it’s not a great picture but here’s hoping! Thanks so much in advance


----------



## rainyarch

theml said:


> Hi there!  New TPF-er here
> 
> Can you guys help me identify this? I know it’s not a great picture but here’s hoping! Thanks so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 5393249


Hi @theml it's Loewe's Lazlo Mini ☺


----------



## theml

rainyarch said:


> Hi @theml it's Loewe's Lazlo Mini ☺
> View attachment 5393312


Hey @rainyarch - I could kiss you! Thank you!


----------



## Froydis

minalala said:


> Hi all.. I saw this YSL bag online and it is being advertised as real python. However I have been looking through the Web and saw that both real and embossed python can have the lift up effect.
> 
> Could anyone help to see if this is real or embossed please? Thank you


My gut feeling is it looks like python effect… Searching a bit more online, I don’t see any seams to account for the size of the bag vs the skin - if you have a look at this clutch one from a consignment store it looks different. But then again I’m no expert, especially not on exotics!!






						TLC
					






					theluxurycloset.com


----------



## JaneGallagher

I recently inherited this Lladro purse, and I have no idea what is is or if its worth too much to use as a daily purse. Attempts at googling have been pretty futile.


----------



## rainyarch

theml said:


> Hey @rainyarch - I could kiss you! Thank you!


You're very welcome! It's a very cute bag.


----------



## whateve

JaneGallagher said:


> I recently inherited this Lladro purse, and I have no idea what is is or if its worth too much to use as a daily purse. Attempts at googling have been pretty futile.
> 
> View attachment 5393468


I would go ahead and use it. Used Lladro bags aren't selling for a lot on resale sites, between $20 and $200.


----------



## rainyarch

Hi


~bastet said:


> You guys are going to laugh a my picture but hopefully it'll help!  I was in Boston a few weeks ago and saw a woman carrying a really fun mesh bag.  It sort of looked like a net market tote but it had a tan leather (or some other non-fabric material) circle inside it for all of the stuff, and a small leather handle at the top of the bag.  When she was standing up, the circle part was at about her hip, so the straps are longer than my drawing.  My google skills have failed me.  Has anyone seen a bag like this?


Hi @~bastet it looks like Aqua for Bloomingdale's


Great drawing if this is actually it lol!


----------



## ~bastet

rainyarch said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi @~bastet it looks like Aqua for Bloomingdale's



Yes!! Yes that's it! Thank you! I bought it on ebay!


----------



## Froydis

~bastet said:


> Yes!! Yes that's it! Thank you! I bought it on ebay!


Just love this forum


----------



## rainyarch

~bastet said:


> Yes!! Yes that's it! Thank you! I bought it on ebay!


@~bastet Haha no way! That's great, I hope you enjoy the bag!


----------



## medhakapur123

Hi Everyone,

Please I need your help. Can somebody identify this bag for me please? My apologies for the hazy picture. I think it is a prada, but not sure.


----------



## Hannahhcz

Hi, I'm trying to find the name of this tote bag - as pictured on the tv series The Dropout. If you recognize it, please let me know. Thank you


----------



## rainyarch

Hannahhcz said:


> Hi, I'm trying to find the name of this tote bag - as pictured on the tv series The Dropout. If you recognize it, please let me know. Thank you


@Hannahhcz Hi, looks like Nine West's Chelsea tote


----------



## latigonorth

Is anyone able to ID this bag? TIA.


----------



## ashleynl

Hi! Is anyone able to identify this bag spotted on real housewives? Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

This bag wasn’t identified in this week’s “Street Style” blog post - can anybody identify, please?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> This bag wasn’t identified in this week’s “Street Style” blog post - can anybody identify, please?
> 
> View attachment 5423621


@Kaitlin Could you identify, since it was your outstanding article? Thanks!


----------



## leechiyong

indiaink said:


> This bag wasn’t identified in this week’s “Street Style” blog post - can anybody identify, please?
> 
> View attachment 5423621


Could it be a Celine Strap Box Bag without the top folded in?


----------



## indiaink

leechiyong said:


> Could it be a Celine Strap Box Bag without the top folded in?


Oh my goodness, I think so! Looking at Google images now. Thanks much @leechiyong !


----------



## sephsel

Can anyone identify this? I thought  Saint Laurent but google is making me think not


----------



## TinyB

sephsel said:


> Can anyone identify this? I thought  Saint Laurent but google is making me think not


This is the Gucci Horsebit 1955 bag


----------



## Happyish

I'm hoping someone can help identify this long-discontinued Hermes bag . . . It looks like a larger version of the Atlas, but I think it's something else. Does anyone know?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Aerin Lauder and her Hermes bag


----------



## praiser

Watching Halftime on Netflix, and this white bag JLo is carrying is FIRE!!! Anyone know what it is??


----------



## Ceeline

Please can you tell me the name of this bag? I just can’t find it!


----------



## muchstuff

Ceeline said:


> Please can you tell me the name of this bag? I just can’t find it!











						Pre-Wang Balenciaga Still Shines with the Tube Round M Bag - PurseBlog
					

While I've always has a soft spot in my heart for the downtown chic Balenciaga City Bag, I'm also a fan of creative director Alexander Wang's brand new Balenciaga Le Dix Bag. His designs are sleek…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Monera

praiser said:


> Watching Halftime on Netflix, and this white bag JLo is carrying is FIRE!!! Anyone know what it is??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429190


I think it's this one by Max Mara


----------



## slntpsych1

Thought i’d ask the experts. My girlfriend found this bag and was wondering what the brand is.


----------



## praiser

Thanks!!!


----------



## leechiyong

slntpsych1 said:


> Thought i’d ask the experts. My girlfriend found this bag and was wondering what the brand is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429686
> View attachment 5429687


It looks like this bag from Amazon:


			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WQ3CV9Y/ref=twister_B07WDGW7VL?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


If you watch the video, the stamp matches.


----------



## slntpsych1

leechiyong said:


> It looks like this bag from Amazon:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WQ3CV9Y/ref=twister_B07WDGW7VL?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video, the stamp matches.
> View attachment 5429715


Thank you kindly!


----------



## guesspursegirl

hi, i'm new around here so apologies in advance if i'm in the wrong spot!

i'm planning on selling this Guess bag, but i got it as a gift about 4-5 years ago so i don't know how much to sell it for. i've only ever found it once with hours of searching, but the post didn't say the name of the bag. 

does anyone know the name and/or year of this?


----------



## jeepers13

Nastia Liukin posted a pic with this bag on social media.  Can anyone id this bag?  I need it in my life


----------



## leechiyong

jeepers13 said:


> Nastia Liukin posted a pic with this bag on social media.  Can anyone id this bag?  I need it in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432531


Cult Gaia Bloom


----------



## jeepers13

leechiyong said:


> Cult Gaia Bloom


Thank you


----------



## roseturk222

poppe said:


> Hello
> 
> I have this bag that has a " Anonyme Paris " logo on one of the openers. Besides that, there is no other text inside or outside. Even the zipper and button are blank.
> 
> Can you help me to know more? Can you maybe give estimate on the value?
> 
> Thank you



Hello, My name is Rosemary Stege and I found this beautiful red leather exterior and black leather interior Anonyme of Paris made in France large crossbody purse. It’s in my excellent  condition. A few small signs of wear, but all in all it’s very nice. I can’t find information about it. The sites I look at are very vague. Where can I get details about this particular purse and Anonyme of Paris.  I’ve never come across a purse with this quality of leather inside and out. Any information that anyone can provide would be much appreciated!!
Thank you!!
Rose


----------



## indiaink

roseturk222 said:


> Hello, My name is Rosemary Stege and I found this beautiful red leather exterior and black leather interior Anonyme of Paris made in France large crossbody purse. It’s in my excellent  condition. A few small signs of wear, but all in all it’s very nice. I can’t find information about it. The sites I look at are very vague. Where can I get details about this particular purse and Anonyme of Paris.  I’ve never come across a purse with this quality of leather inside and out. Any information that anyone can provide would be much appreciated!!
> Thank you!!
> Rose


Right, then, I’d check their web site and use the Contact button get more information. Have to say, though, considering the background of the founder, I can’t imagine they’d put this out. Perhaps a replica? Who knows - give them a message!

Here you go: Anonyme Paris


----------



## Deniserenae

Does anyone know what brand this shoulder bag is? Thank you.


----------



## maggiebratcher

Hello, anyone know what bag this is? Thank you


----------



## leechiyong

maggiebratcher said:


> Hello, anyone know what bag this is? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575524


That looks like LV’s Milla to me.


----------



## shesays

Just curious if anyone knows the style name of this bag? Thank you.

I'm sorry I put this in the wrong area, can someone please move it or delete it? So sorry


----------



## Selmita

Hi! Can someone please help me identify this burgundy/oxblood bag? I swear I've seen it before but I can't remember the brand. Seems like it's box leather. It has a wide band on the top that surrounds the whole bag. And it comes in multiple colors. Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Selmita said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me identify this burgundy/oxblood bag? I swear I've seen it before but I can't remember the brand. Seems like it's box leather. It has a wide band on the top that surrounds the whole bag. And it comes in multiple colors. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5585695


Is that the back of a Givenchy Horizon?


----------



## Selmita

leechiyong said:


> Is that the back of a Givenchy Horizon?


YES!! Thank you so much!


----------



## schooner

Can anyone identify this tote? Would love to know what it is   (RIP dear Olivia)


----------



## SooChee

Hello! I bought this in TK Maxx a few years ago. It has no brand, no logo, no tags of any kind. None saying the material or where it was made. Absolutely nothing. I was wondering if anybody might have any idea what it could be? 

Just very curious before I sell it on Depop.


----------



## IntheOcean

SooChee said:


> Hello! I bought this in TK Maxx a few years ago. It has no brand, no logo, no tags of any kind. None saying the material or where it was made. Absolutely nothing. I was wondering if anybody might have any idea what it could be?
> 
> Just very curious before I sell it on Depop.
> 
> View attachment 5593657
> View attachment 5593659
> View attachment 5593660
> View attachment 5593663


Could this bag be made by TK Maxx? If it was sold there and has no branding of any kind, that would be my guess. I don't think it's leather, but you can look closer at the weaving to make sure. 

I really like the braided detail, really pretty, especially in gold.


----------



## SooChee

IntheOcean said:


> Could this bag be made by TK Maxx? If it was sold there and has no branding of any kind, that would be my guess. I don't think it's leather, but you can look closer at the weaving to make sure.
> 
> I really like the braided detail, really pretty, especially in gold.


Hi! Thank you for the response.

I‘ve never seen a TK Maxx bag, I wasn’t aware that they made any products themselves at all and I’ll admit I spend too much time browsing in there. Do you know for a fact that they do make their own products? If they do and this is one I’d have to wonder why they wouldn’t put any kind of identification on it when cheaper bags from department stores or Primark put labels in their bags.

It is a faux leather but a very nice one and yes the gold braiding is lovely, it’s why I bought it in the first place, to be honest.


----------



## IntheOcean

SooChee said:


> Do you know for a fact that they do make their own products?


Don't know, sorry. But this article says: "We spotted some local brands in the handbag department. Some products are manufactured exclusively for these stores. These items are generally cheaper to source, so TK Maxx is able to offer bigger discounts to its customers." It would make sense if there were some products made not by stand-alone brands, but by TK Maxx itself, that way they would've cut out the middle man and inscreased profits. Lots of big retailers do that. Why they didn't put any branding on the item, I don't know.


----------



## Valeriee

Grateful if anyone could please help identify this bag:


----------



## Bunnell2012

I recently found this bag and have tries multiple apps and sites to identify with no luck. Any ideas


----------



## afterdarktales

Hello ☺️ can someone help me identify what furla is this?


----------



## Maitland

Hi

Please could you help me identify the style of this mulberry. It’s a small side bag A5 size.

I would like to sell it.

Thank you


Amy


----------



## paddedtantrum

Does anyone know what brand this bag is? 

Apologies. Couldn’t get a better photo!


----------



## xorubyred

Does anyone know the name of this Gucci bag?


----------



## leechiyong

xorubyred said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Gucci bag?
> 
> View attachment 5610063


It looks like the Dahlia.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Greetings!

Can you help me understand what kind of leather this nano is? And the interior also?


----------



## orange_emu

looking for info on this “Burberry” bag I thrifted for $1 today. Pics attached. Can’t seem to find a comparable item anywhere, hardware and stitching seems legit. Also, can’t post to the Burberry forum yet. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## whateve

orange_emu said:


> looking for info on this “Burberry” bag I thrifted for $1 today. Pics attached. Can’t seem to find a comparable item anywhere, hardware and stitching seems legit. Also, can’t post to the Burberry forum yet. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614970
> 
> View attachment 5614971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614980


I believe you can post on the Burberry Authenticate this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/

I don't have high hopes.


----------



## orange_emu

Ok thanks! Me neither, but you never know!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Any idea what brand or style this is? Attended a wedding recently and liked this person's purse but didn't get a chance to ask about it. The studs were round and bead like, or not flat or sharp.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Does anyone recognise this bag symbol? It’s an A with a little circle in the top. 
Thank you


----------



## cologne

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5619214
> 
> Does anyone recognise this bag symbol? It’s an A with a little circle in the top.
> Thank you


Aigner


----------



## jelliedfeels

cologne said:


> Aigner


Thank you very much


----------



## this_the_entree

paddedtantrum said:


> Replying so I can follow this thread.





paddedtantrum said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag is?
> 
> Apologies. Couldn’t get a better photo!





paddedtantrum said:


> View attachment 5609449
> 
> Does anyone know what brand this bag is?
> 
> Apologies. Couldn’t get a better photo!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

jelliedfeels said:


> Does anyone recognise this bag symbol? It’s an A with a little circle in the top.
> Thank you



I've never noticed this brand before, but there is one at a garage sale across the street from me. I only took a photo of the label and the logo so I could answer your question, but I see it's been answered. I didn't take a picture of the whole bag, but it's kind of a messenger style with a long shoulder strap (too short to crossbody).

It's $5. I don't think there are any tears or anything obviously wrong except that it's kind of squished. I'll post what I took. Please let me know (quickly!) if you'd like more photos and if you like it, I can buy it and send it to you.


----------



## hostagarden

I found this Cole Haan tote at a consignment sale.  Price $20.  I am in love with the color.  In my experience,  the older Cole Haan purses are workhorses that hold up well.  However, this bag has carried more than its share and the handle is separated.  Has anyone experienced handles that have "delaminated" (for lack of a better word) and had them professionally repaired?  ((I turned the bag inside out for a photo of the interior pocket.))


----------



## whateve

hostagarden said:


> I found this Cole Haan tote at a consignment sale.  Price $20.  I am in love with the color.  In my experience,  the older Cole Haan purses are workhorses that hold up well.  However, this bag has carried more than its share and the handle is separated.  Has anyone experienced handles that have "delaminated" (for lack of a better word) and had them professionally repaired?  ((I turned the bag inside out for a photo of the interior pocket.))
> 
> View attachment 5623388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623391


You might get some help with some of the rehab threads on the forum. There is an active one in Coach that might be able to help with other brands. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/

there is also this general section of the forum: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbag-care-maintenance.272/

You can fix it yourself but it is difficult. It would involve gluing the layers together, then replacing the edge coating. It takes patience and finesse to get the edge coating right. There are repair services that you can use. It depends on how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## hostagarden

Thank you.  I didn't think I should "contaminate" the Coach rehab site with this Cole Haan question.  I figured fixing this would be way beyond patience level.   I am going to send it to Rago Brothers.  Thank you for the reply.


----------



## l_a

Hello ❤️!

Can someone please identify this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lenarmc

l_a said:


> Hello ❤️!
> 
> Can someone please identify this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5624523


It’s the Hermes Toolbox. It’s my dream Hermes bag which I think has been discontinued by the design house.


----------



## MokeyLV

Does anyone know what bag Jennifer Lawrence is carrying here? Thanks.


----------



## MokeyLV

A better pic


----------



## muchstuff

MokeyLV said:


> A better pic
> 
> View attachment 5626744


Looks very much like a Row bag.


----------



## MokeyLV

muchstuff said:


> Looks very much like a Row bag.


Thanks, I agree! But can’t find this model anywhere online.


----------



## muchstuff

MokeyLV said:


> Thanks, I agree! But can’t find this model anywhere online.


I'd say it's the Wander, I had one at one time.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/the-row-leather-wander-shoulder-bag-f47ue


----------



## tbestes

Hi everyone - these images were on Purseblog this morning (Bags in the Wild - Atlanta) and I would love to know the designer of this bag. Anyone know?


----------



## MissBagLadyT

Does anyone know the designer and name of this bag?


----------



## leechiyong

MissBagLadyT said:


> Does anyone know the designer and name of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5633026


The closest thing I could find was the Victoria Beckham Victoria tote, but it's not an exact match.


----------



## Barbiebird

Does anybody have any idea what this bag is? It’s from the Apple TV show Loot. Season 1 Ep 2 Bienvenidos a Miami. Thank you!


----------



## MissBagLadyT

leechiyong said:


> The closest thing I could find was the Victoria Beckham Victoria tote, but it's not an exact match.


Thanks!  I’ll look it up


----------



## Debbini

tbestes said:


> Hi everyone - these images were on Purseblog this morning (Bags in the Wild - Atlanta) and I would love to know the designer of this bag. Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 5630470
> View attachment 5630471


Send a message to Vlad or Megs.


----------



## MKB0925

tbestes said:


> Hi everyone - these images were on Purseblog this morning (Bags in the Wild - Atlanta) and I would love to know the designer of this bag. Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 5630470
> View attachment 5630471


Did you ever find out the designer?  I really like this too!


----------



## jcantu

badrussiangirl said:


> Can anyone identify the bag Kylie Jenner is wearing in her last Instagram post? I tried searching but nothing came up. I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271674


PurseBlog recently sent out an email about Bottega’s new lifetime program and one of the pics used looked a lot like this bag. Just a thought.


----------



## Jktgal

Does anyone know what Sofia V's yellow bag is?


----------



## rainyarch

Jktgal said:


> Does anyone know what Sofia V's yellow bag is?
> View attachment 5646825


It's Fontana Milano ☺️


----------



## Narnanz

Seen this for cheap...too cheap maybe.
Trying to find out if chloe even made something like this.


----------



## Rephined

Hello! Can someone please identify this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Rephined said:


> Hello! Can someone please identify this bag?


No photo?


----------



## Rephined

muchstuff said:


> No photo?


I just added it. Thank you!


----------



## angelglass

Does anyone know the name/year/style of this vintage Gucci bag? I got it pre-loved and I believe it's in the imprime print but that's all I can tell. Thank you!


----------



## Perja

Hi, does anyone know what this brand might be? I don’t think it’s Prada, despite the triangular decoration on the flap



Or this one?




Thanks in advance!


----------



## HAZE MAT

Can anyone tell me which handbag Westside Gunn is rocking in this video at:



I suspect a blue LV purse? It seems to be rather iconic with Westside. His verse ends with the lines

"LV snapback with the crystals backwards (Ah)
_FLYGOD"_


----------



## leechiyong

HAZE MAT said:


> Can anyone tell me which handbag Westside Gunn is rocking in this video at:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect a blue LV purse? It seems to be rather iconic with Westside. His verse ends with the lines
> 
> "LV snapback with the crystals backwards (Ah)
> _FLYGOD"_



It looks like a version of the Goyard Belvedere to me.


----------



## HAZE MAT

And there it is woohoo! https://www.grailed.com/listings/36...m060-15EaDb_rJfYiKfNNIw-hAelx-MgaAq4DEALw_wcB


----------



## rainyarch

Rephined said:


> Hello! Can someone please identify this bag?
> 
> View attachment 5656786


It looks like Tom Ford, Alix


----------



## Techstep

I am stumped, can anyone ID this bag? It's a back view, wish I can see the front hardware.. its looks familiar but I cant put a finger on it and I would greatly appreciatively someone putting my out of my curiosity-misery! TIA!


----------



## Elenaperod

Hello lovely purseforum members
Does any one knows where is this belt bag from please? Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Elenaperod said:


> Hello lovely purseforum members
> Does any one knows where is this belt bag from please? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5666239


Could be Gucci.


----------



## PJovie

Hello, Could someone please help with identification of this bag? I’m looking for the specific strap configuration. Also, I’m wondering if it comes in a large and a medium size.Thank


----------

